# Calling all DIY'ers



## Viper_SA

Hi all,

Seems to be a lot of DIY'ers on here, but not too many seem to be sharing recipes at the moment. All those that aren't planning on starting their own juice lines in future, could we maybe revive this section and flood it with idea's and recipes? 

Let's all be mad scientists and share our little "Frankenstein's"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Awesome Idea! 

I'll start. 

Blueberry banana mix

8% VM Banana
8% MBV Blueberry
6% VM Cream
1 Drop EM for every 5ml

Air it for 12 hours before steeping it for 2 weeks.

Enjoy!

*VM = Vapour Mountain
**MBV = Mount Baker Vapor (import from USA)
*** EM = Ethyl Maltol aka. Sweetener

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Peach Rooibos:
concentrates from VM

Peach 10%
Rooibos 5%

I found the rooibos really needs time to pull through.

Give it at least 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

One of my favorites so far

Uncle Uke's Pineapple:

TFA Pineapple 3%
TFA Sweet Cream 3%

(For more fruity taste, switch to 4% pineapple and 2% sweet cream)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

This one also works for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UnholyMunk

Viper_SA said:


> This one also works for me
> 
> View attachment 25539


ooooh, this looks a winner!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FireFly

Chilled Apple Sours...
Did not think this would work, but has become my ADV... Lovely.

55% VG / 45% PG

5% Apple (TFA from SkyBlue)
2% Sours
1% Koolada
1% Menthol

I use this in a Sub Tank, Not sure how it will be on Drippers etc
Shake and Vape... Or leave it to Mature a little... dont know what that is like, I make batches of 50ml and clean it out before a week passes

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

UnholyMunk said:


> ooooh, this looks a winner!



Started this one at 8% total flavoring, but I found the pear too harsh and in your face. Funny thing is, @Melinda warned me that pineapple has a big throat hit and can overpower other flavors easily. I find this to be true of pear and not pineapple in my case. I dropped it to 6% total, substituted the Bavarian cream with sweet cream and it is better. Think I will drop thepear even further on the next batch and increase the raspberry and coconut a bit. 

Might go back to adding Bavarian cream again and maybe skip the sweet cream and just get some EM. Haven't played with additives yet, and have only been using TFA flavors from Skyblue. Wish the'd stock kiwi flavor.... Really want to make a kiwi/menthol mix..... "wink wink, nudge nudge"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Also mixed up my own variation of Tropical Ice on Friday, and liking it. 
Used the 60% menthol/PG that Skyblue now stock and adjusted the percentage to get around 8 drops/10ml


----------



## UnholyMunk

Viper_SA said:


> Started this one at 8% total flavoring, but I found the pear too harsh and in your face. Funny thing is, @Melinda warned me that pineapple has a big throat hit and can overpower other flavors easily. I find this to be true of pear and not pineapple in my case. I dropped it to 6% total, substituted the Bavarian cream with sweet cream and it is better. Think I will drop thepear even further on the next batch and increase the raspberry and coconut a bit.
> 
> Might go back to adding Bavarian cream again and maybe skip the sweet cream and just get some EM. Haven't played with additives yet, and have only been using TFA flavors from Skyblue. Wish the'd stock kiwi flavor.... Really want to make a kiwi/menthol mix..... "wink wink, nudge nudge"



I've made a few "pining Juliet" clones and the TFA Pineapple is an absolute throat killer! I'm still trying to find a way of calming it down without adding "smooth" to the mix, but I don't think it's gonna happen. 

An apple/kiwi/coolada combo could also be a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Played around with a new NET as well. Got some Mocha Cavendish from JJ Cale tobacconist in Clearwater last week. Mixed 15g tobacco with 25ml PG, 25ml VG and 25ml Vodka. Gave it a stir and popped the glass container in the slow cooker with the lid off (on the container, not the slow cooker). Filled slow cooker about half way and let it simmer on LOW through the night. Switched off in the morning and let the mix cool in the cooker. Switched on again next evening and repeated process. 

Mixed it in at 20% to a mix of 50/50 PG/VG. Added about 1 drop of brown vinegar per ml-ish. 
Next time I will mix in 25% NET, needs a bit of kick. Currently experimenting wiht different fruit flavors around the 4% mark to add to it. Trying to create something similar to Tark's Rasputin. Definitely a dryer vape than Rasputin and much less sweet.
Again, may need some EM to perfect it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

UnholyMunk said:


> I've made a few "pining Juliet" clones and the TFA Pineapple is an absolute throat killer! I'm still trying to find a way of calming it down without adding "smooth" to the mix, but I don't think it's gonna happen.
> 
> An apple/kiwi/coolada combo could also be a winner.



Funny that pineapple doesn't bother me at all. Could be all the years on the Car-watch Camels that has made me immune to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Viper_SA said:


> Played around with a new NET as well. Got some Mocha Cavendish from JJ Cale tobacconist in Clearwater last week. Mixed 15g tobacco with 25ml PG, 25ml VG and 25ml Vodka. Gave it a stir and popped the glass container in the slow cooker with the lid off (on the container, not the slow cooker). Filled slow cooker about half way and let it simmer on LOW through the night. Switched off in the morning and let the mix cool in the cooker. Switched on again next evening and repeated process.
> 
> Mixed it in at 20% to a mix of 50/50 PG/VG. Added about 1 drop of brown vinegar per ml-ish.
> Next time I will mix in 25% NET, needs a bit of kick. Currently experimenting wiht different fruit flavors around the 4% mark to add to it. Trying to create something similar to Tark's Rasputin. Definitely a dryer vape than Rasputin and much less sweet.
> Again, may need some EM to perfect it.



I'm too scared to do my own NET's. It's that whole not knowing how much nicotine is in the final mix that will kill me. I'm just gonna stick to NET's from Valley Vapour until I feel I can tackle it on my own


----------



## UnholyMunk

Viper_SA said:


> Funny that pineapple doesn't bother me at all. Could be all the years on the Car-watch Camels that has made me immune to it



Everyone is different. I think that Melinda's Nilla Custard has a very harsh throat hit, but almost all others on the forum don't seem to think so... Each to their won I guess.

Great thread btw. I love the idea of DIY, and am trying to get everyone I know to try it out for themselves. With so many different perspectives and inputs, you can get some great recipes you'd never even have thought of before!


----------



## Matt

I usually use recipes i unfortunately dont have the taste buds and patience to tweak juices. 

Custard im using now allot is:
4% vanilla custard tfa
3% vanilla vm
3% cheese cake tfa
1% dulche tfa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

Matt said:


> I usually use recipes i unfortunately dont have the taste buds and patience to tweak juices.
> 
> Custard im using now allot is:
> 4% vanilla custard tfa
> 3% vanilla vm
> 3% cheese cake tfa
> 1% dulche tfa



That seems awfully similar to a Grants Vanilla Custard Clone.... delicious!


----------



## Humbolt

Pear is a really overpowering flavour, but I really love this mix.
First mix was 12% pear but was way too harsh so I toned it down a bit.

Creamy Pear

Pear TFA 9%
Bavarian Cream TFA 5%

Was great after 3 days steeping, a little bit better after a week. Sadly, I enjoyed it so much that the bottle didn't last much longer.

This next one is still a work in progress. Its already on Version 5.
Its called Panana Cream.

Peanut Butter TFA 8%
Banana TFA 5%
Bavarian Cream 2%
To which I add 2 drops of Dulch de Leche TFA per 30ml. (Optional)

My ADV after at least a week of steeping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I've been putting all the recipes I make into 'Clone Recipes'..

So I'll move them here, but lets try keep to these threads now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Q-Ball

My Version of a Cream soda Float came out quite nice.

70/30 VG/PG 3% NIC

8% VM Cream Soda
8% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice cream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I brewed a Strawnilla V2 and a Pearnilla this weekend.

I think they could work, and i'll post then. If not i will tweak and post the outcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Viper_SA said:


> Also mixed up my own variation of Tropical Ice on Friday, and liking it.
> Used the 60% menthol/PG that Skyblue now stock and adjusted the percentage to get around 8 drops/10ml
> 
> View attachment 25542



@Viper_SA The 15% Coconut I understand why you went with the 15%, however becarefull of a perfumy taste to your liquids 15% is a high for a TFA Concentrate. I would like to suggest a touch (0.5% - 1%) of TFA French vanilla or Vanilla Swirl just to lift the subtle flavour of the TFA Cocnut.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## FireFly

Melinda said:


> however becarefull of a perfumy taste to your liquids 15%


Ah, Thats why My Coconut Ice Tastes like Coco Chanel 
Going to dilute a bit and take your advice of a bit of Vanilla Swirl..... Thanks!!!! ( I stoled it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

@Melinda thanks, I wouldn't try that with some of the other flavors, but the cocnut doesn't really kick. Still have it steeping on 0mg, so I might try the dreaded vanilla. For some reason vanilla is not a flavor I enjoy vaping though....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Melinda

My DIY contribution towards this thread, I made this juice over Desember and it was mildly successful with some of my testers, some LOVED it and other thought it was ok, in all fairness it went up against Happy Holidays and Ambrosia. I called it Curacau:-

TFA Bavarian Cream 4%
TFA Ethyl Maltol 3%
TFA Sweet Cream 2%
CAP Sweet Strawberry 5%
TFA Vanilla Custard 8%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Melinda

Viper_SA said:


> @Melinda thanks, I wouldn't try that with some of the other flavors, but the cocnut doesn't really kick. Still have it steeping on 0mg, so I might try the dreaded vanilla. For some reason vanilla is not a flavor I enjoy vaping though....



At the lower % I'm suggesting it should not really add lots of flavour to the liquid it just lifts the coconut a little bit so you don't have to use 15% of the flavour. I really battled with the coconut and the only way I could get some flavour out of it was to add some french vanilla, suggested Vanilla Swirl because its just vanilla with out the frills and may work a bit better.


----------



## Viper_SA

Awesome to see vendors actually giving advice here and sharing a recipe or two, what a great forum

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Melinda

Thanks @Viper_SA I'm very very passionate about DIY mixing I love it as much as you guys do, for obvious reasons I can't share the ladies recipes, but Curacau with a bit of tweaking I think can be a really nice juice.


----------



## Viper_SA

On that note, if any vendor sees a recipe I post that they think might be worth marketing after a few tweaks, they are more than welcome to it. None of my stuff is 'copywrited', lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Melinda said:


> My DIY contribution towards this thread, I made this juice over Desember and it was mildly successful with some of my testers, some LOVED it and other thought it was ok, in all fairness it went up against Happy Holidays and Ambrosia. I called it Curacau:-
> 
> TFA Bavarian Cream 4%
> TFA Ethyl Maltol 3%
> TFA Sweet Cream 2%
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 5%
> TFA Vanilla Custard 8%



Oh thank you very much.

Now do Ambrosia

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 3


----------



## UnholyMunk

Melinda said:


> @Viper_SA The 15% Coconut I understand why you went with the 15%, however becarefull of a perfumy taste to your liquids 15% is a high for a TFA Concentrate. I would like to suggest a touch (0.5% - 1%) of TFA French vanilla or Vanilla Swirl just to lift the subtle flavour of the TFA Cocnut.



I've read on other forums that the 'Coconut Extra' is the better of the TFA Coconut Concentrates, as you only need around 3% to 6% in a mix to get a good flavour without those perfumy notes or the need to add anything to it to get it to "pop".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I have a good'n!

It's not a clone, but I did find it on a TFA recipe thread on Reddit...

Lets call her *Serendipity, *because a pleasant surprise she is. :

All TFA:

Hazelnut - 4%
French Vanilla - 6%
Vanilla Cupcake - 3%

I made it to 65VG, so you might want to tone it down if you like 50/50

It's not fully steeped and already gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WHeunis

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I have a good'n!
> 
> It's not a clone, but I did find it on a TFA recipe thread on Reddit...
> 
> Lets call her *Serendipity, *because a pleasant surprise she is. :
> 
> All TFA:
> 
> Hazelnut - 6%
> French Vanilla - 6%
> Vanilla Cupcake - 3%
> 
> I made it to 65VG, so you might want to tone it down if you like 50/50
> 
> It's not fully steeped and already gorgeous!



Yeah I gotta chime on this one!
I got Hazelnut Praline from SkyBlue (TFA methinks), just as a side ingredient to some ideas I had - holy cow do I love this flavour!
I have since made 3 other precipes with Hazelnut as the main actor, and I am properly in love.

Slight side-warning though: the hazelnut taste does seem to linger on the palate for a few minutes - i know some folk dont like that.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

WHeunis said:


> Yeah I gotta chime on this one!
> I got Hazelnut Praline from SkyBlue (TFA methinks), just as a side ingredient to some ideas I had - holy cow do I love this flavour!
> I have since made 3 other precipes with Hazelnut as the main actor, and I am properly in love.
> 
> Slight side-warning though: the hazelnut taste does seem to linger on the palate for a few minutes - i know some folk dont like that.



Yip thats the one, it is TFA. And sooo good.

It's so authentically Hazelnut, that I'm sure with the right ammount of chocolate, one could easily make a Nutella juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh thank you very much.
> 
> Now do Ambrosia





r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip thats the one, it is TFA. And sooo good.
> 
> It's so authentically Hazelnut, that I'm sure with the right ammount of chocolate, one could easily make a Nutella juice.



Damn... that would be awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

In the hopes of working through some of the flavorings I don't really like that much, I mixed up this one:

4% TFA Double Chocolate
3% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
1% Pear (Pear is a throat killer for me, so adjust accordingly)

Will let it steep for at least 4 days before trying it out. Mixed at 0mg Nic and 40/60 PG/VG ratio

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Really liking this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Good so far, will see how it progresses with some steep time


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> In the hopes of working through some of the flavorings I don't really like that much, I mixed up this one:
> 
> 4% TFA Double Chocolate
> 3% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 1% Pear (Pear is a throat killer for me, so adjust accordingly)
> 
> Will let it steep for at least 4 days before trying it out. Mixed at 0mg Nic and 40/60 PG/VG ratio



Okay, so the double chocolate still sucks. It will be going to a friend at work, together with the vanilla and pear flavorings I have....
From now on, only fruits and menthol, lol. I'm waiting for the buddy to join the forum, I gave him my old Ego X6 battery over the weekend and lent him my Trident clone RDA with a 1.2ohm coil in it. Passed some juices I made his way too, and he smoked way way less than usual. One of those weekends I was glad I swapped shifts. He asked me to order a Trident for him. He seems to be getting on well with the 28G and Dischem cotton I gave him to play with. Now I just need to get him off the Chinese juice's he loves so much.....

In the meantime, I mixed up a little Peanut butter-jelly cupcake a few days ago.
10 % TFA Peanut butter
5% TFA Raspberry
5% Vanilla Cupcake.

After some steeping it works well at 0mg and 40/60. Definitely not an ADV for me. Maybe a once-in-a-while.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## reijnier

Can anyone tell me what recipes thy have tried on kritikalmass.net and wich are yummy it will save a lot of time and effort on buying flavour


----------



## Viper_SA

reijnier said:


> Can anyone tell me what recipes thy have tried on kritikalmass.net and wich are yummy it will save a lot of time and effort on buying flavour



I have used some of the fruit flavor recipes from there, but adjusted the percentages to my taste.


----------



## reijnier

Are the clone recipes any good


----------



## Viper_SA

reijnier said:


> Are the clone recipes any good



I haven't really tried that many international juices, two to be exact, lol. So I have no idea how the originals would taste or if the clones are close. At the moment I'm going through a fruit and menthol period with some tobacco to switch things up. At 10-15ml per day I pretty much have to make my own juice to make vaping affordable


----------



## reijnier

Know what you mean I'm in higher part too were do you buy


----------



## Viper_SA

reijnier said:


> Know what you mean I'm in higher part too were do you buy



So far the best prices I have found on nicotine, PG and VG have been from @Derick and @Melinda at Skyblue. They are also the cheapest with TFA flavors I have seen. Vapour Mountain also sell flavorings and they are a bit cheaper than the TFA, but haven't used their concentrates yet. Ordered some TFA stuff from Valley Vapour yesterday that I could't get from Skyblue. Haven't found any other vendors that sell diy stuff to date.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier

Viper_SA said:


> So far the best prices I have found on nicotine, PG and VG have been from @Derick and @Melinda at Skyblue. They are also the cheapest with TFA flavors I have seen. Vapour Mountain also sell flavorings and they are a bit cheaper than the TFA, but haven't used their concentrates yet. Ordered some TFA stuff from Valley Vapour yesterday that I could't get from Skyblue. Haven't found any other vendors that sell diy stuff to date.


O I bought from vapour mountain only 4 flavours wich were prety inconsistent in strength but I switched to sky blue only two flavours but where stronger


----------



## reijnier

Do you know anything about their 60 percent menthol how much do I need or how much to dilute


----------



## Viper_SA

On the 60% menthol I use 8 drops per 10ml of juice.


----------



## reijnier

An


Viper_SA said:


> On the 60% menthol I use 8 drops per 10ml of juice.


And its nice and strong I got to work out how much to buy


----------



## Wesley

reijnier said:


> An
> 
> And its nice and strong I got to work out how much to buy



@reijnier, with the 60% solution I'd suggest starting at 2-3% and adjust from there - it is quite potent.


----------



## reijnier

Okay thanx buying next week Monday


----------



## UnholyMunk

reijnier said:


> Do you know anything about their 60 percent menthol how much do I need or how much to dilute


With menthol, start with drops in your mix. I'd be too scared to even move over to percentages with menthol, as it can very very easily overpower a mix. Add a drop, try it out, adjust if needed. Rather add to little than too much, as you can always add more, but never take out


----------



## reijnier

UnholyMunk said:


> With menthol, start with drops in your mix. I'd be too scared to even move over to percentages with menthol, as it can very very easily overpower a mix. Add a drop, try it out, adjust if needed. Rather add to little than too much, as you can always add more, but never take out


Ok because im gonna use menthol for my all-day vape and it has to be perfect


----------



## UnholyMunk

reijnier said:


> Ok because im gonna use menthol for my all-day vape and it has to be perfect


 lol, good luck! I'm still looking for my ADV, and I've been looking for almost a year now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

reijnier said:


> Can anyone tell me what recipes thy have tried on kritikalmass.net and wich are yummy it will save a lot of time and effort on buying flavour



Yes. I have tried the Grants Vanilla Custard Clone. It's delicious! (the e liquid project general custer'd is almost exactly the same as this)


----------



## reijnier

UnholyMunk said:


> Yes. I have tried the Grants Vanilla Custard Clone. It's delicious! (the e liquid project general custer'd is almost exactly the same as this)


Well if I mix it at 4 percent I save a bottle favour on a bottle menthol, I'm not a menthol person but ecig menthol is different from cigarette menthol


----------



## Viper_SA

The way people are hogging their diy recipes makes me think we might have a couple more juice vendors before the end of the year.... If you don't plan on marketing your juices, please share here! Lets get mixing and vaping people!

Here is the most complex recipe I have done to date, and just tweaked it this afternoon with some new stuff. I love it!

TFA Pear 1.4%
TFA Coconut 0.6%
TFA Sweet Raspberry 1%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.6%
TFA Strawberries and Cream 1.8%
TFA Pineapple 0.75%
TFA French Vanilla 0.45%
TFA Smooth 1%
TFA Sweetener 1%
TFA Koolada (1 drop per 2ml)
TFA 60% Menthol (3 drops per 4ml)

Quite a mouthful. Combined two juice is didn't like much and added the additives. Now it's great!


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> The way people are hogging their diy recipes makes me think we might have a couple more juice vendors before the end of the year.... If you don't plan on marketing your juices, please share here! Lets get mixing and vaping people!
> 
> Here is the most complex recipe I have done to date, and just tweaked it this afternoon with some new stuff. I love it!
> 
> TFA Pear 1.4%
> TFA Coconut 0.6%
> TFA Sweet Raspberry 1%
> TFA Sweet Cream 1.6%
> TFA Strawberries and Cream 1.8%
> TFA Pineapple 0.75%
> TFA French Vanilla 0.45%
> TFA Smooth 1%
> TFA Sweetener 1%
> TFA Koolada (1 drop per 2ml)
> TFA 60% Menthol (3 drops per 4ml)
> 
> Quite a mouthful. Combined two juice is didn't like much and added the additives. Now it's great!



I dub thee "Chameleon"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I need some advice on a few new mixes I am contemplating. Will post them here and hopefully get some feedback.

No 1


----------



## Viper_SA

No 2


----------



## Viper_SA

No 3


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> The way people are hogging their diy recipes makes me think we might have a couple more juice vendors before the end of the year.... If you don't plan on marketing your juices, please share here! Lets get mixing and vaping people!
> 
> Here is the most complex recipe I have done to date, and just tweaked it this afternoon with some new stuff. I love it!
> 
> TFA Pear 1.4%
> TFA Coconut 0.6%
> TFA Sweet Raspberry 1%
> TFA Sweet Cream 1.6%
> TFA Strawberries and Cream 1.8%
> TFA Pineapple 0.75%
> TFA French Vanilla 0.45%
> TFA Smooth 1%
> TFA Sweetener 1%
> TFA Koolada (1 drop per 2ml)
> TFA 60% Menthol (3 drops per 4ml)
> 
> Quite a mouthful. Combined two juice is didn't like much and added the additives. Now it's great!



Wow @Viper_SA - that is one seriously complex mix!
Great going
What does it taste like?


----------



## Viper_SA

No 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> Wow @Viper_SA - that is one seriously complex mix!
> Great going
> What does it taste like?



@Silver just after dripping it tastes a bit more like pear/pineapple with a bit more menthol kick to it. As the wicks dry out it gets sweeter. Towards the last two hits it tastes a lot more like a smooth strawberry. That's when I know it's time to drip, because after that it's a dry hit


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> @Silver just after dripping it tastes a bit more like pear/pineapple with a bit more menthol kick to it. As the wicks dry out it gets sweeter. Towards the last two hits it tastes a lot more like a smooth strawberry. That's when I know it's time to drip, because after that it's a dry hit



Thanks!
Sounds lovely.


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> Wow @Viper_SA - that is one seriously complex mix!
> Great going
> What does it taste like?



@Silver I guess I just like DIY. I once turned this



into this



And this transformation.....



Keeps my mind busy, as I don't have a wife or girlfriend to do that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Here's two of my own that turned out nice:

*Pearnilla*
Pear - 8%
French Vanilla - 6%
Vanilla Swirl - 4%

*Strawnilla*
Strawberry - 8%
French Vanilla - 6%
Vanilla Swirl - 4%
Ethyl Maltol - 1%

I mix at VG60/PG40, so adjust accordingly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Here's two of my own that turned out nice:
> 
> *Pearnilla*
> Pear - 8%
> French Vanilla - 6%
> Vanilla Swirl - 4%
> 
> *Strawnilla*
> Strawberry - 8%
> French Vanilla - 6%
> Vanilla Swirl - 4%
> Ethyl Maltol - 1%
> 
> I mix at VG60/PG40, so adjust accordingly



Windering if one could substitute the vanilla swirl with ice cream or something similar? I have lots of vanilla to work into mixes, will try it again...


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya I'm sure ice cream would actually be awesome in it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mitch

Hey guys, I need some help. I've just gotten on to the whole DIY thing. I bought a kit from Skyblue, I'm trying to figure out the whole calculator story now. I got a bottle of of 36mg pg and 36mg vg in the kit. On the calculator it asks for your nic base, if I'm making a VG heavy juice 70/30 or 80/20. Should I use the vg with nic not the pg with nic option?


----------



## Mitch

Oh and are the flavourings pg based? do they even have pg or vg in them? Sorry if these are stupid question's but a noon has gotta learn somewhere


----------



## Q-Ball

For a 70/30 total mix you should still be able to mix the nic 50/50. For a higher VG ratio you will have to use VG nic only as the concentrates add to you PG percentage.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Mitch said:


> Oh and are the flavourings pg based? do they even have pg or vg in them? Sorry if these are stupid question's but a noon has gotta learn somewhere


Flavour concentrates are generally PG based unless they specifically state VG. I know Skyblue sells a VG only Strawberry flavour

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mitch

Ah ok, thank you dude. That helps a lot

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## 6ghost9

I have been attempting this DIY thing for the past month or so and although my mixes come out nice and I always finish them I will say that they never seem to be as good as the ones you buy off the shelf. I have a few different flavours to play with but I must say I am struggling to find recipes for the ones I have. Like I search the recipe sites and I think something is really cool only to discover I am missing some of the ingredients. So far I have nailed menthol mixes. 

Blueberry Ice

TFA Blueberry 7%
Just B Menthol Ice 10%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

Mitch said:


> Hey guys, I need some help. I've just gotten on to the whole DIY thing. I bought a kit from Skyblue, I'm trying to figure out the whole calculator story now. I got a bottle of of 36mg pg and 36mg vg in the kit. On the calculator it asks for your nic base, if I'm making a VG heavy juice 70/30 or 80/20. Should I use the vg with nic not the pg with nic option?



Hey dude, If you're making VG heavy juices, then I'd def go with the VG Nicotine. As basically all your PG is going to come from the flavours you add (as almost all flavours are suspended in PG, as PG is a flavour carrier). You're going to need to be a bit heavy handed with your flavours as well, as VG mutes flavours quiet a bit so if you're going to go for an 80 vg mix, that 20% PG is mist likely going to come from your flavourants.


----------



## UnholyMunk

6ghost9 said:


> I have been attempting this DIY thing for the past month or so and although my mixes come out nice and I always finish them I will say that they never seem to be as good as the ones you buy off the shelf. I have a few different flavours to play with but I must say I am struggling to find recipes for the ones I have. Like I search the recipe sites and I think something is really cool only to discover I am missing some of the ingredients. So far I have nailed menthol mixes.
> 
> Blueberry Ice
> 
> TFA Blueberry 7%
> Just B Menthol Ice 10%



All I'm going to say is additives  I can tell you that Ethyl Maltol (sp) helps A LOT when it comes to making your flavours pop and shine through a mix. Also, you may want to start upping your flavour percentages if you're making a VG heavy juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Oh trust me I have the Ethyl already. And I generally stick to 50/50. Sometimes Ill go for a 60/40 for when I feel like hitting it down low with big clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

6ghost9 said:


> Oh trust me I have the Ethyl already. And I generally stick to 50/50. Sometimes Ill go for a 60/40 for when I feel like hitting it down low with big clouds.



Interesting.... a 50/50 mix should be good with the flavour. Tbh, when I first started my mixes didn't taste too good, but after time I've found that I was being too shy with my flavours, and that upping my percentages really upped the level of my juices. Almost all my juices have between 20 to 30 percent flavouring in them. Maybe make yourself a "strong flavour" batch... try it out. there's no harm in it


----------



## 6ghost9

This is my thing I have liked all my juices eventually. Except my first custard attempt...HORRIBLE!  But the others after some steeping were okay. I am missing that WOW factor. Like I ordered a 100ml bottle of Voodoo dark forest last week and as soon as I dripped it I was like ...I just havent got that with my mixes yet


----------



## UnholyMunk

6ghost9 said:


> This is my thing I have liked all my juices eventually. Except my first custard attempt...HORRIBLE!  But the others after some steeping were okay. I am missing that WOW factor. Like I ordered a 100ml bottle of Voodoo dark forest last week and as soon as I dripped it I was like ...I just havent got that with my mixes yet



Maybe what you're missing is the complexity factor? I'm sure @r0gue z0mbie will agree, try some clone recipes to get a good feel for what other people use in their juices. It's a real eye opener to see a list of 10+ flavourings go into a juice. With complex amazing flavour, comes an even more amazingly complex recipe  (I still don't know how some of these guys think to combine some of these ingredients.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9

One of the ones I tried was a H1n1 Clone which was quite complex. That was quite nice but had to substitute a few different flavours as I didnt have the specific ones they mentioned. H1N1 the virus is my all time favourite ejuice. Hands down


----------



## 6ghost9

My very first time to post a receipe. Woohoo!! Just how exciting is that? I saw Nicotickets description of Virus and thought I would try to replicate it. Here goes.
All Flavors are TFA unless otherwise noted
6% RY 4
4% 555 FW 
3% Caramel Orig.
2% Vanilla
2% mixed nuts FA
.5% Cinnamon Danish
4% Catalan Cream FA
6% Coffee Espresso FA
Let steep minimum 2 weeks, unless you can do some of the quick methods, I just put my juices up and let them have their time.

Taken from:
http://vapingunderground.com/threads/my-version-of-nico-tickets-h1n1-virus.21481/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UnholyMunk

6ghost9 said:


> My very first time to post a receipe. Woohoo!! Just how exciting is that? I saw Nicotickets description of Virus and thought I would try to replicate it. Here goes.
> All Flavors are TFA unless otherwise noted
> 6% RY 4
> 4% 555 FW
> 3% Caramel Orig.
> 2% Vanilla
> 2% mixed nuts FA
> .5% Cinnamon Danish
> 4% Catalan Cream FA
> 6% Coffee Espresso FA
> Let steep minimum 2 weeks, unless you can do some of the quick methods, I just put my juices up and let them have their time.
> 
> Taken from:
> http://vapingunderground.com/threads/my-version-of-nico-tickets-h1n1-virus.21481/



That looks awesome! Thanks for the share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Well... if you're making complex mixes, and you're using additives, then you're in the same boat as me when it comes to not getting that "X" factor when it comes to juices. I think it'll come down to experimentation and time. Not all of us are master mixers, so I guess we'll just flounder about until we stumble across something good


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> Maybe what you're missing is the complexity factor? I'm sure @r0gue z0mbie will agree, try some clone recipes to get a good feel for what other people use in their juices. It's a real eye opener to see a list of 10+ flavourings go into a juice. With complex amazing flavour, comes an even more amazingly complex recipe  (I still don't know how some of these guys think to combine some of these ingredients.)



Yip, in my limited experience, I would say it's largely about really honed recipes... when the magic happens. Otherwise it just turns out okay.
I mean all these juice brands - they are using the same ingredients we are. It's not like food where the chef sources the very best beef and herbs, so the chances of you imitating their meal are not great. They are using TPA, FA, FW etc. They just have the recipes down.

I have also noticed two weeks is often not enough steeping time.
I had a simple Pineapple and Coconut mix. After two weeks it was nice, but not magic. I vaped it away anyway, but after say 4 weeks, when it was just about finished, it became really really nice. After two weeks the flavours weren't quite settled.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip, in my limited experience, I would say it's largely about really honed recipes... when the magic happens. Otherwise it just turns out okay.
> I mean all these juice brands - they are using the same ingredients we are. It's not like food where the chef sources the very best beef and herbs, so the chances of you imitating their meal are not great. They are using TPA, FA, FW etc. They just have the recipes down.
> 
> I have also noticed two weeks is often not enough steeping time.
> I had a simple Pineapple and Coconut mix. After two weeks it was nice, but not magic. I vaped it away anyway, but after say 4 weeks, when it was just about finished, it became really really nice. After two weeks the flavours weren't quite settled.



In terms of the flavours used, that's exactly what @Neil and myself were saying the other day. We're getting the same source ingredients, it's just a matter of mixing them up like the master mixers do (I'm sure 99% of the mixes most juice companies attempt don't see the light of day due to the same problems we're having). 

As for steeping, you're 100% spot on. The longer the steep, the better as there is no substitute for time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

6ghost9 said:


> My very first time to post a receipe. Woohoo!! Just how exciting is that? I saw Nicotickets description of Virus and thought I would try to replicate it. Here goes.
> All Flavors are TFA unless otherwise noted
> 6% RY 4
> 4% 555 FW
> 3% Caramel Orig.
> 2% Vanilla
> 2% mixed nuts FA
> .5% Cinnamon Danish
> 4% Catalan Cream FA
> 6% Coffee Espresso FA
> Let steep minimum 2 weeks, unless you can do some of the quick methods, I just put my juices up and let them have their time.
> 
> Taken from:
> http://vapingunderground.com/threads/my-version-of-nico-tickets-h1n1-virus.21481/


Hey man, that looks delicious. Where did you get the Flavour Art flavourings?


----------



## 6ghost9

Gambit said:


> Hey man, that looks delicious. Where did you get the Flavour Art flavourings?



As I stated this is a recipe I found online trying to recreate my all time favourite. I used a combination of TFA and Vapor Mountain concentrates at different strengths to try and recreate this. I dont have 555 tab so I used DK which at this ratio is far to strong. I dulled down the DK and upped the caramel to 5% and this seemed to be quite nice. Still not anywhere near H1N1 but was interesting. I also didnt have Mixed nuts or cinnamon danish. Actually this was my Latest attempt

6% RY 4 Double TFA
2% DK TFA
5% Caramel VM
3% Vanilla VM
3% Chocolate VM
1% Cinnamon VM
4% Cream VM
4% Coffee VM

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

6ghost9 said:


> As I stated this is a recipe I found online trying to recreate my all time favourite. I used a combination of TFA and Vapor Mountain concentrates at different strengths to try and recreate this. I dont have 555 tab so I used DK which at this ratio is far to strong. I dulled down the DK and upped the caramel to 5% and this seemed to be quite nice. Still not anywhere near H1N1 but was interesting. I also didnt have Mixed nuts or cinnamon danish. Actually this was my Latest attempt
> 
> 6% RY 4 Double TFA
> 2% DK TFA
> 5% Caramel VM
> 3% Vanilla VM
> 3% Chocolate VM
> 1% Cinnamon VM
> 4% Cream VM
> 4% Coffee VM



DK Tobacco... My nemesis. I just can't get this stuff to taste nice in any mix, no matter what I do.


----------



## 6ghost9

UnholyMunk said:


> DK Tobacco... My nemesis. I just can't get this stuff to taste nice in any mix, no matter what I do.



I must say It is rather terrible. I am not really a tabacco man at all. But the virus pulls it off perfectly. I did try the mix without any DK and it was completely off. I need to get my hands on some 555 and nuts to give this a fair chance


----------



## UnholyMunk

6ghost9 said:


> I must say It is rather terrible. I am not really a tabacco man at all. But the virus pulls it off perfectly. I did try the mix without any DK and it was completely off. I need to get my hands on some 555 and nuts to give this a fair chance



I don't think that can be considered a Tobacco flavour. I get a lemongrass and ginger flavour with a slight nuttyness coming through.


----------



## Matt

Did you try the ACETYL PYRAZINE for a nutty undertone? Was reading up on this and seems worth a try


----------



## UnholyMunk

Matt said:


> Did you try the ACETYL PYRAZINE for a nutty undertone? Was reading up on this and seems worth a try



That'll work a charm, just be VERY careful with the stuff in your mix, one drop too many will ruin it.


----------



## 6ghost9

UnholyMunk said:


> That'll work a charm, just be VERY careful with the stuff in your mix, one drop too many will ruin it.



I will keep this in mind! Thanks guys! I see Valley Vapor have quite a large selection to choose from. Abit more pricey so will order what I cant find else where!


----------



## UnholyMunk

6ghost9 said:


> I will keep this in mind! Thanks guys! I see Valley Vapor have quite a large selection to choose from. Abit more pricey so will order what I cant find else where!



Save and buy in bulk  when you buy more than 10 flavours, you get a discount!


----------



## Waltervh

So I did 7 x 30ml mixes last night and after shacking like mad had to make another plan !!
Building a magnetic thingy is not for me as I like to do 30ml at a time, my taste changes almost on every mix

So this is what I came up with and it works 200%. I mix a 30ml in the bottle then throth it for 20 seconds until it looks like cream. leave it open for a couple of hours and into the dark place.

This throther was very cheap, maybe R60 or so. Do not remember where the boss got it but its vape gear now. Just knip of the tip and make a small loop. It works like magic





Maybe I can use the cutoff for a mother-coil...hehehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis

UnholyMunk said:


> In terms of the flavours used, that's exactly what @Neil and myself were saying the other day. We're getting the same source ingredients, it's just a matter of mixing them up like the master mixers do (I'm sure 99% of the mixes most juice companies attempt don't see the light of day due to the same problems we're having).
> 
> As for steeping, you're 100% spot on. The longer the steep, the better as there is no substitute for time.



This goes back to someone in the thread, a week or two ago, asking why some of us DIY'ers arent posting up our recipes.

The BIG difference between me and the "good stuff" vendors, is ATTEMPTS.
Me, and likely most DIY'ers, will make a new recipe. It will taste OK. We will finish vaping it, possibly modifying "live" as we vape. A vendor will probably mix up the exact same thing, vape it for a few puffs in different devices, and then bin it and start over.
A vendor will not be happy with a "just OK" juice. I can well imagine that they bin more ingredients per month on "development" than what we use for actual vaping!

What I am saying is that developing just 1 new bottle of juice, to ABSOLUTE PERFECTION, will probably take around 20-50 remakes. Difference is that a vendor/mixer will do those in a week or month. For us personal-DIY'ers, that could take a VERY long time.

You will NEVER make the perfect DIY juice on the first try. Unless you follow a recipe.
... And even those can turn out wonky...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

WHeunis said:


> This goes back to someone in the thread, a week or two ago, asking why some of us DIY'ers arent posting up our recipes.
> 
> The BIG difference between me and the "good stuff" vendors, is ATTEMPTS.
> Me, and likely most DIY'ers, will make a new recipe. It will taste OK. We will finish vaping it, possibly modifying "live" as we vape. A vendor will probably mix up the exact same thing, vape it for a few puffs in different devices, and then bin it and start over.
> A vendor will not be happy with a "just OK" juice. I can well imagine that they bin more ingredients per month on "development" than what we use for actual vaping!
> 
> What I am saying is that developing just 1 new bottle of juice, to ABSOLUTE PERFECTION, will probably take around 20-50 remakes. Difference is that a vendor/mixer will do those in a week or month. For us personal-DIY'ers, that could take a VERY long time.
> 
> You will NEVER make the perfect DIY juice on the first try. Unless you follow a recipe.
> ... And even those can turn out wonky...



While I agree that the MAJORITY of DIYers won't do this...many juice vendors, especially locally start out with DIY and move on from there. Some people just get flavour better than others and have a better understanding of what to combine and at which levels - this comes from experience and perhaps even an "x factor".

The same can be said of chefs, brewers, etc. There are always those people who create something new better than others and it is not always because they throw enough crap against the wall to see what sticks. 

Personally I have witnessed the creation of what I consider an exceptional juice right in front of my eyes on the first try - it may be rare, but saying NEVER is never a good idea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHeunis

With all that said:

I am semi-happy to reveal my first 99% complete DYI Juice Mix to our forum members here.
Feel free to adjust the overall amount of flavouring as suitable to your personal PG/VG ratios.

If you are going to do that, use the Flavour Percentage thingy in "eJuice Me Up". (Tools menu --> Flavour Percentage).
21% Percentage Flavour to eLiquid (is what I use); (1)57% (2)24% (3)19% (1=Strawberry, 2=Hazelnut, 3=Cream)

You can then adjust that 21% at the top to whatever you want (Higher for more VG based juice, lower for more PG based juice), and ---> To Main Form clicky.

Ex: 




Default recipe right now: (for use directly in eJMU app - no need for above percentage step, made user friendly!)
(All ingredients sourced from Skyblue)

*Strawberry Tart:*

40PG/60VG, 12mg Nic
12% TFA Sweet Strawberry.
5% TFA Hazelnut Praline.
4% CAPELLA Sweet Cream.

Ex:



Steep AT LEAST one week, two weeks RECOMMENDED!


If you wanna turn this into "Strawberry *Fridge* Tart", just add 1% Koolada on top!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

WHeunis said:


> This goes back to someone in the thread, a week or two ago, asking why some of us DIY'ers arent posting up our recipes.
> 
> The BIG difference between me and the "good stuff" vendors, is ATTEMPTS.
> Me, and likely most DIY'ers, will make a new recipe. It will taste OK. We will finish vaping it, possibly modifying "live" as we vape. A vendor will probably mix up the exact same thing, vape it for a few puffs in different devices, and then bin it and start over.
> A vendor will not be happy with a "just OK" juice. I can well imagine that they bin more ingredients per month on "development" than what we use for actual vaping!
> 
> What I am saying is that developing just 1 new bottle of juice, to ABSOLUTE PERFECTION, will probably take around 20-50 remakes. Difference is that a vendor/mixer will do those in a week or month. For us personal-DIY'ers, that could take a VERY long time.
> 
> You will NEVER make the perfect DIY juice on the first try. Unless you follow a recipe.
> ... And even those can turn out wonky...



I hear what you're saying, but don' agree at all. I don't think anyone starts out in DIY expecting to create the next international premium juice hit. Most people, like myself, will do DIY for the fun of it and as a hobby. Also to save some money on juice in the long run. We always preach that taste is subjective, so one man's OK juice could well be another man's ADV. I was one of the people complaining that people don't share their recipes. To me, the only way to get the most from a forum such as this is by sharing ideas and information. Otherwise we're just a bunch of guys playing with out keyboards, talking shit and playing :"mine is bigger than yours" with our mods.

One might mix up an OK juice, share the recipe and someone else might go "let's add that", or "why not try this additive" and turn it into a joy to vape. We might as well remove the whole DIY section on the forum if the idea is "every man for himself" in my opinion. 

When I look at the international forums and the passion they have for DIY it saddens me to say I am south african. Really.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

Viper_SA said:


> We might as well remove the whole DIY section on the forum if the idea is "every man for himself" in my opinion.



Not at all the mark i was aiming at... What i was saying is that I personally dont feel like sharing my recipe until I reach that point where I am _MYSELF_ 99% happy with it.
And being that I "vape to finish" every batch I make, and not bin and restart - that takes some time.

I can very well understand that taste is subjective. More so than others!
But I don't feel right putting what I still consider a "mehsauce" recipe up for others to try. Maybe someone comes around on their first mix and it completely ruins the DYI experience for them...

Anyway...
Just the luck of this thread and discussion point that I "finished" my Strawberry Tart recipe as far as she will go in my hands. (Posted above, like 5 mins ago or something hehe)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

I have another recipe which I wanna share. It's my own recipe which I thought could be very good, ended up smoking my 10ml tester in a day.

12% CAP Vanilla Custard
6% CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl
3% TFA Dulche de Leche

3 Drops EM per 10ml

Steep for at least 2 weeks, 3 preferably.

It has a very floral aroma, but the taste is fantastic! Stick it out, it'll be worth it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

Oh yeah, another one I made over the weekend.

12% CAP Amaretto
8% TFA Coconut 
6% VM Cream
2 Drops EM per 10ml

This juice is pretty good. I have guys at work wanting to order it from me, so it might be a real winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

UnholyMunk said:


> Oh yeah, another one I made over the weekend.
> 
> 12% CAP Amaretto
> 8% TFA Coconut
> 6% VM Cream
> 2 Drops EM per 10ml
> 
> This juice is pretty good. I have guys at work wanting to order it from me, so it might be a real winner



That actually sounds pretty darn delicious!


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> I have another recipe which I wanna share. It's my own recipe which I thought could be very good, ended up smoking my 10ml tester in a day.
> 
> 12% CAP Vanilla Custard
> 6% CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl
> 3% TFA Dulche de Leche
> 
> 3 Drops EM per 10ml
> 
> Steep for at least 2 weeks, 3 preferably.
> 
> It has a very floral aroma, but the taste is fantastic! Stick it out, it'll be worth it



OMgosh that sounds like my kinda cuppa!
Thank you.


----------



## UnholyMunk

WHeunis said:


> That actually sounds pretty darn delicious!



The Amaretto/Coconut combo is a real winner in my books. it tastes like Royal Cream cookies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

1 more recipe which I have been struggling with.... a "Fruit Salad" recipe. Any input would be appreciated!

5% TFA Pineapple (be careful with this, it's a throat killer)
5% VM Strawberry
5% VM Banana
5% TFA Coconut
5% VM Cream

Steep for a week. 

This tatses good, but it's not my favourite. It tastes like one of those Tutti Frutti ice lollies that you snap in half (the ones you had as a kid)... I would imagine that koolada would go nicely with this juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

UnholyMunk said:


> 1 more recipe which I have been struggling with.... a "Fruit Salad" recipe. Any input would be appreciated!
> 
> 5% TFA Pineapple (be careful with this, it's a throat killer)
> 5% VM Strawberry
> 5% VM Banana
> 5% TFA Coconut
> 5% VM Cream
> 
> Steep for a week.
> 
> This tatses good, but it's not my favourite. It tastes like one of those Tutti Frutti ice lollies that you snap in half (the ones you had as a kid)... I would imagine that koolada would go nicely with this juice.



Jumped right out at me - Strawberry. Its just a notoriously weak flavouring! Bump that sucker WAY UP!
I would personally bump into some ratio like:


Spoiler: Click for Details



3% Pine
8% Strawb
5% Banana
4% Coconut
-% Cream (personally i would first finish the balance of fruit altogether before working on the cream)


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> I hear what you're saying, but don' agree at all. I don't think anyone starts out in DIY expecting to create the next international premium juice hit. Most people, like myself, will do DIY for the fun of it and as a hobby. Also to save some money on juice in the long run. We always preach that taste is subjective, so one man's OK juice could well be another man's ADV. I was one of the people complaining that people don't share their recipes. To me, the only way to get the most from a forum such as this is by sharing ideas and information. Otherwise we're just a bunch of guys playing with out keyboards, talking shit and playing :"mine is bigger than yours" with our mods.
> 
> One might mix up an OK juice, share the recipe and someone else might go "let's add that", or "why not try this additive" and turn it into a joy to vape. We might as well remove the whole DIY section on the forum if the idea is "every man for himself" in my opinion.
> 
> When I look at the international forums and the passion they have for DIY it saddens me to say I am south african. Really.



Nah man, many of us have only started DIY in the last few months.

And like already said, I to dont want to share a recipe untill I'm happy with it. So far, I'm still feeling recipes out. Not really happy with them.

I think the US/UK DIY folk have been at it a lot longer than we have.

Patience. This community will grow and share

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

WHeunis said:


> Jumped right out at me - Strawberry. Its just a notoriously weak flavouring! Bump that sucker WAY UP!
> I would personally bump into some ratio like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for Details
> 
> 
> 
> 3% Pine
> 8% Strawb
> 5% Banana
> 4% Coconut
> -% Cream (personally i would first finish the balance of fruit altogether before working on the cream)



What strawberry do you use? I find the VM one to be very artificial in taste, so I try not too add anything over 6% with it in a mix. Otherwise your mix looks good!  Maybe I'll re-visit this when I have some TFA Ripe Strawberry in my arsenal. Thanks for the advice though dude, much appreciated!


----------



## WHeunis

UnholyMunk said:


> What strawberry do you use? I find the VM one to be very artificial in taste, so I try not too add anything over 6% with it in a mix. Otherwise your mix looks good!  Maybe I'll re-visit this when I have some TFA Ripe Strawberry in my arsenal. Thanks for the advice though dude, much appreciated!



Oh, yeah, that.
I didn't find much love in the VM Strawberry either.
I am currently decently happy with TFA Sweet Strawberry from Skyblue; but ALSO looking forward to a bottle of the Ripe Strawberry from them on my next order.


----------



## rogue zombie

Capella Sweet Strawberry is also very nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Melinda said:


> My DIY contribution towards this thread, I made this juice over Desember and it was mildly successful with some of my testers, some LOVED it and other thought it was ok, in all fairness it went up against Happy Holidays and Ambrosia. I called it Curacau:-
> 
> TFA Bavarian Cream 4%
> TFA Ethyl Maltol 3%
> TFA Sweet Cream 2%
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 5%
> TFA Vanilla Custard 8%


@Melinda this is frikken delicious! I followed the recipe exactly and it is way up there with Ambrosia, spectacular!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda

BumbleBee said:


> @Melinda this is frikken delicious! I followed the recipe exactly and it is way up there with Ambrosia, spectacular!



@BumbleBee With my testing group Ambrosia won out with Caracau losing to the lady godess, I still mix it for one of my testers since this was his favourite, and I'm happy I could contribute something that you enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Waltervh

Hi @Melinda 
You have a beautiful range and it is growing like crazy. Congrats
How about Butterscotch?


----------



## Melinda

WHeunis said:


> Jumped right out at me - Strawberry. Its just a notoriously weak flavouring! Bump that sucker WAY UP!
> I would personally bump into some ratio like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for Details
> 
> 
> 
> 3% Pine
> 8% Strawb
> 5% Banana
> 4% Coconut
> -% Cream (personally i would first finish the balance of fruit altogether before working on the cream)



@UnholyMunk I agree 100% with @WHeunis here, drop that Pineapple, TFA Pineapple is seriously overwhelming and could overpower all your other flavours, it could still go lower than 3% but I think that dropping it to 3% will give you a better idea where to with that flavour. 

A tip from me is when you start playing again with this flavour only adjust one flavour, so either the Strawberry or the Pineapple, don't do both at the same time, developing a nice juice takes time don't rush it, adjust your one flavour steep it and see where you are flavour wise once you get what you want from that one flavour move on to the next one etc...

Adjusting all of them at the same time might just muddle up your juice and you don't know where you went off the rails and you end up starting all over again.

I'm not as an eloquent explainer as Derick but I hope this make sense to you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melinda

Waltervh said:


> Hi @Melinda
> You have a beautiful range and it is growing like crazy. Congrats
> How about Butterscotch?



I'm not allowed to speak about my range here, It's seen as punting and will be removed I'm sorry


----------



## Waltervh

Oops sorry, carry on 

A bit tired, up sins 3

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waltervh

ok lets try again @Melinda. You say mix fruits steep and test.

My question is the steeping? Do you just do a quick steep and how?


----------



## Melinda

I do about 3 - 4 hot baths on my liquids, because Derick usually can't wait for proper steeping, and then give to him for vaping, or place it in my Baby bottle warmer for the night if he is not too impatient 

Final runs gets the 2 week dark cupboard vampire treatment, in secret so he doesn't vape it before it's ready 

Best is to leave it for 1 week in Vampire state, by 1 week you will get an idea of where the flavour profiles need adjusting IF it needs adjusting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waltervh

Melinda said:


> I do about 3 - 4 hot baths on my liquids, because Derick usually can't wait for proper steeping, and then give to him for vaping, or place it in my Baby bottle warmer for the night if he is not too impatient
> 
> Final runs gets the 2 week dark cupboard vampire treatment, in secret so he doesn't vape it before it's ready
> 
> Best is to leave it for 1 week in Vampire state, by 1 week you will get an idea of where the flavour profiles need adjusting IF it needs adjusting.


 
Thanks will try
How important is breathing to you, or rather your liquids?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> @Melinda this is frikken delicious! I followed the recipe exactly and it is way up there with Ambrosia, spectacular!



I'm just missing the CAP sweet strawberry. But I need to mix this one.


----------



## Melinda

Waltervh said:


> Thanks will try
> How important is breathing to you, or rather your liquids?



Personally I try to not think of my juices in the cupboard, I usually leave the lid on but not screwed down, why I don't know I read it needs to breath so I leave it like that. Never had any issues with not shaking it or not having the cap off completely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waltervh

The Peaches and cream smelled so good I made a 15% mix with it.
It is very nice, maybe needs something more to bring the flavour out,,,we will see


----------



## Waheed

I do two hot baths, boot steeping for a week and about half a day of breathing in a dark cupboard


----------



## Melinda

Waltervh said:


> The Peaches and cream smelled so good I made a 15% mix with it.
> It is very nice, maybe needs something more to bring the flavour out,,,we will see



Try Vanilla anything Vanilla, French Vanilla, Vanilla Swirl, Vanilla Custard(becareful with this one it's potent) Vanilla at the lower percentages will not change the juice too much but will definitely bring out the flavour of your Fruit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waltervh

@r0gue z0mbie 
For me the Strawberry ripe is much better than Strawberry cream or sweet strawberry.
I will try it with the ripe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Hello DIYers, here is something I've been working on for a while, it started off as a Vape Craving 'Adventure' clone but has taken on a life of its own:

60/40 VG/PG

TFA Pineapple 1% - still the dominant flavour at only 1%
TFA Coconut 10% - this is such a subtle flavour its barely noticeable but there, waiting for Coconut Extra to substitute
CAP Sweet Strawberry 2% - I think this needs to be increased slightly
CAP Sweet Cream 2%
Menthol 2%
Koolada 2%
Smooth 2%

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## UnholyMunk

Wesley said:


> TFA Pineapple 1% - still the dominant flavour at only 1%



Damn that TFA Pineapple. It's such a good pineapple flavour, but it's just so damn potent. I think I need to start diluting it down with PG before adding it to my mixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Hee hee some of my crop is coming in for harvest.

I can't remember if this was a clonee or just a recipe I found somewhere, but it is a real winner...

*Dragonfruit 14%
Vanilla Swirl 4% 
Bavarian Cream 2%*

All TFA

I actually prefer it to Dragon Blood.


----------



## rogue zombie

Also @Viper_SA do you want to maybe just call this thread 'local recipes' or 'non-clone recipes' or something?

So we have a Clone and non thread for recipe reference.


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> I have another recipe which I wanna share. It's my own recipe which I thought could be very good, ended up smoking my 10ml tester in a day.
> 
> 12% CAP Vanilla Custard
> 6% CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl
> 3% TFA Dulche de Leche
> 
> 3 Drops EM per 10ml
> 
> Steep for at least 2 weeks, 3 preferably.
> 
> It has a very floral aroma, but the taste is fantastic! Stick it out, it'll be worth it



I've been meaning to ask. I have the danish and custard in TFA, so any chance you know what percentages to use with those rather?


----------



## Melinda

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've been meaning to ask. I have the danish and custard in TFA, so any chance you know what percentages to use with those rather?



@r0gue z0mbie sorry I know this is not meant for me, however,the Cinnamon Danish has a honey aftertaste that can become rather overwhelming after a while, the honey is barely noticeable early on but it builds up in the mouth and becomes overly sweet, so you need to be careful with the flavour.

I'll go in at 6% with the Danish as well and the Vanilla at 10% the Dulce is spot on if I read the recipe correctly. 0.5 - 1% EM should be fine in this recipe, It will be sweet enough with the Vanilla and the Cinnamon and the Dulce, more than 1% may over sweeten this juice.

I'm personnally having a problem enhancing the flavour of the Cinnamon Danish, I've already up'ed to 10% with the Cinnamon Sugar Cookie in as well, and it's as if the Cinnamon dissipears on me, it's there, but not like I want it to be.

That recipe looks like a "Pancake" type recipe? sounds delicious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Melinda said:


> @r0gue z0mbie sorry I know this is not meant for me, however,the Cinnamon Danish has a honey aftertaste that can become rather overwhelming after a while, the honey is barely noticeable early on but it builds up in the mouth and becomes overly sweet, so you need to be careful with the flavour.
> 
> I'll go in at 6% with the Danish as well and the Vanilla at 10% the Dulce is spot on if I read the recipe correctly. 0.5 - 1% EM should be fine in this recipe, It will be sweet enough with the Vanilla and the Cinnamon and the Dulce, more than 1% may over sweeten this juice.
> 
> I'm personnally having a problem enhancing the flavour of the Cinnamon Danish, I've already up'ed to 10% with the Cinnamon Sugar Cookie in as well, and it's as if the Cinnamon dissipears on me, it's there, but not like I want it to be.
> 
> That recipe looks like a "Pancake" type recipe? sounds delicious.



Thank you very much.
I love cinnamon, so I definitely hope it sticks around.

Ya, it @UnholyMunk's own recipe, which does sound very nice


----------



## Derick

UnholyMunk said:


> Damn that TFA Pineapple. It's such a good pineapple flavour, but it's just so damn potent. I think I need to start diluting it down with PG before adding it to my mixes.


I often do this with potent flavours/additives, makes it way easier to add small quantities without overdoing it - I then just rename the flavour to Pineapple 50% for example

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Wesley said:


> Hello DIYers, here is something I've been working on for a while, it started off as a Vape Craving 'Adventure' clone but has taken on a life of its own:
> 
> 60/40 VG/PG
> 
> TFA Pineapple 1% - still the dominant flavour at only 1%
> TFA Coconut 10% - this is such a subtle flavour its barely noticeable but there, waiting for Coconut Extra to substitute
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 2% - I think this needs to be increased slightly
> CAP Sweet Cream 2%
> Menthol 2%
> Koolada 2%
> Smooth 2%


I found the The TFA coconut becomes more coconut and less sun-tan lotion if you mix it with some bavarian cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike

Has anyone found a use for spearmint? I just can't will myself into using it.. Is peppermint much better? Been hunting for a nice mint for a while now.


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Has anyone found a use for spearmint? I just can't will myself into using it.. Is peppermint much better? Been hunting for a nice mint for a while now.



Peppermint is very nice.

I'm using it for a Bowdens Mate clone (work in progress)


----------



## Derick

Mike said:


> Has anyone found a use for spearmint? I just can't will myself into using it.. Is peppermint much better? Been hunting for a nice mint for a while now.


Spearmint actually works well with some of the more complex tobaccos and maybe some coconut added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@Derick I was thinking of getting some orange flavour and pairing them to make a suicide juice  Thanks. Will try that out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I absolutely love spearmint with some fruit (Strawberry, Dragon Fruit). But just add a hint of spearmint (1% max). Spearmint by itself (at 6-8%) is also really nice - I have a friend who only started vaping (again) because I made him some of that 

Peppermint...I love that too, and it also goes well with fruits. Adding peppermint to a menthol mix also adds a nice extra dimension 
My latest mix with it is a creamy peppermint...it's nice but I think I overdid the peppermint @ 3% 

With all the mints I'd recommend starting very low and adding more as needed. They tend to take over the longer you vape it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley

free3dom said:


> I absolutely love spearmint with some fruit (Strawberry, Dragon Fruit). But just add a hint of spearmint (1% max). Spearmint by itself (at 6-8%) is also really nice - I have a friend who only started vaping (again) because I made him some of that
> 
> Peppermint...I love that too, and it also goes well with fruits. Adding peppermint to a menthol mix also adds a nice extra dimension
> My latest mix with it is a creamy peppermint...it's nice but I think I overdid the peppermint @ 3%
> 
> With all the mints I'd recommend starting very low and adding more as needed. They tend to take over the longer you vape it



@free3dom , what did you use for the creamy element? I'm trying for the same thing, but using Wintergreen and Bavarian Cream. It's missing something though...


----------



## Wesley

Derick said:


> I found the The TFA coconut becomes more coconut and less sun-tan lotion if you mix it with some bavarian cream



Thanks @Derick but I am officially giving up on regular coconut, I am banking on coconut extra to be just what I'm looking for!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Does anybody have a fruit loop recipe that taste great?


----------



## VapeSnow

I Vaped so many liquids and never until now I founded my ADV and that is Looper. I would really love a recipe that's almost like that.


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Played around with a new NET as well. Got some Mocha Cavendish from JJ Cale tobacconist in Clearwater last week. Mixed 15g tobacco with 25ml PG, 25ml VG and 25ml Vodka. Gave it a stir and popped the glass container in the slow cooker with the lid off (on the container, not the slow cooker). Filled slow cooker about half way and let it simmer on LOW through the night. Switched off in the morning and let the mix cool in the cooker. Switched on again next evening and repeated process.
> 
> Mixed it in at 20% to a mix of 50/50 PG/VG. Added about 1 drop of brown vinegar per ml-ish.
> Next time I will mix in 25% NET, needs a bit of kick. Currently experimenting wiht different fruit flavors around the 4% mark to add to it. Trying to create something similar to Tark's Rasputin. Definitely a dryer vape than Rasputin and much less sweet.
> Again, may need some EM to perfect it.



Very curious as to why @jprossouw rated this post as "dumb"....?


----------



## BumbleBee

Viper_SA said:


> Very curious as to why @jprossouw rated this post as "dumb"....?


I can't see any reason for the "Dumb" rating, must have been a slip. It happens quite often with touch screen devices. I have removed the rating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Viper_SA said:


> Very curious as to why @jprossouw rated this post as "dumb"....?



Don't sweat the little things  

As @BumbleBee said, it's almost always a slip of the finger that leads to these...and even if it isn't, you can't please everyone all the time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Wesley said:


> @free3dom , what did you use for the creamy element? I'm trying for the same thing, but using Wintergreen and Bavarian Cream. It's missing something though...



I'm not exactly sure how the Wintergreen would be in relation to what I did, but I too used Bavarian Cream 

I added a dash of menthol to the mix (about 2%) - I'm using the 10% menthol concentrate, so it would be way less if you are using 60% concentrate (about 0.5% or less). The menthol is quite light, and that's the way I like it - it just boosts the peppermint a bit


----------



## Derick

VapeSnow said:


> Does anybody have a fruit loop recipe that taste great?


Here's one - haven't tried it, but it looks promising
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/r/TzH

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Derick said:


> Here's one - haven't tried it, but it looks promising
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/r/TzH



But what would you use in place of Cream Fresh FA?


----------



## Melinda

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But what would you use in place of Cream Fresh FA?



What about some Whipping cream or Dairy/milk?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Melinda said:


> What about some Whipping cream or Dairy/milk?



Oh yes, whipping cream should work nicely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

This turned out rather yummy. 

A *Pink Lemonade* of sorts

Sweet Rasberry 8%
Lemon Lime 5%
Vanilla Swirl 3%

All TFA

The lemon lime is gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapeowave

Hi everyone , i have a question for the clued up diy'ers, please could someone help me concerning the strength on the tfa concentrates, question what is the pure % flavor in the pg solution?


----------



## Derick

Vapeowave said:


> Hi everyone , i have a question for the clued up diy'ers, please could someone help me concerning the strength on the tfa concentrates, question what is the pure % flavor in the pg solution?


Not sure what you are asking - do you mean how much PG vs flavouring chemicals there are in the TFA flavours?


----------



## Vapeowave

Hi Derick, hope you well, thanks for the chat the other day, just waiting for M to finish our order as we briefly spoke last week, yes was asked buy a client today interested in diy and pointed him to you guys, but the one question he asked me is what is the % flavor , how strong is the pure flavor in the pg solution, for example what is the % dilution ratio for TFA flavors


----------



## Derick

Vapeowave said:


> Hi Derick, hope you well, thanks for the chat the other day, just waiting for M to finish our order as we briefly spoke last week, yes was asked buy a client today interested in diy and pointed him to you guys, but the one question he asked me is what is the % flavor , how strong is the pure flavor in the pg solution, for example what is the % dilution ratio for TFA flavors


Hi there 

TFA (and the other flavour companies) use pure flavour - it is not diluted, the PG is purely there to serve as solvent - i.e. to make the various flavour chemicals mix without separating.

Compare that to say vanilla essence you buy at the grocery store - that is heavily diluted - so for instance if you wanted to mix a grocery store vanilla essence to vape with you would have to go as high as 40/ 50% to get the same effect as a TFA vanilla at around 8%

Now I'm sure there are flavour companies out there that might be temped to add some more PG to save on manufacturing costs, but they would be discovered pretty quickly as people start using the flavours I'm sure

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Derick

Sorry, PG is also used as a flavour carrier - so it carries the flavour better, but I will ask this question from TFA and see what they say - I highly doubt they would tell me though because their ingredient composition would be seen as part of the recipe, which would be proprietary information


----------



## Vapeowave

Derick said:


> Hi there
> 
> TFA (and the other flavour companies) use pure flavour - it is not diluted, the PG is purely there to serve as solvent - i.e. to make the various flavour chemicals mix without separating.
> 
> Compare that to say vanilla essence you buy at the grocery store - that is heavily diluted - so for instance if you wanted to mix a grocery store vanilla essence to vape with you would have to go as high as 40/ 50% to get the same effect as a TFA vanilla at around 8%
> 
> Now I'm sure there are flavour companies out there that might be temped to add some more PG to save on manufacturing costs, but they would be discovered pretty quickly as people start using the flavours I'm sure




Cool thanks D, i dont know what he has in mind but now i also know lol if any future questions do air concerning juice


----------



## BumbleBee

@Derick i think what @Vapeowave is asking is how much flavouring to add to a mix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This turned out rather yummy.
> 
> A *Pink Lemonade* of sorts
> 
> Sweet Rasberry 8%
> Lemon Lime 5%
> Vanilla Swirl 3%
> 
> All TFA
> 
> The lemon lime is gorgeous!


I think you're on to something with this one. I have exactly zero of these ingredients but I can taste it just by reading the recipe. Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Vapeowave said:


> Cool thanks D, i dont know what he has in mind but now i also know lol if any future questions do air concerning juice


Yeah, no worries ask away

If it is indeed as @BumbleBee says - then you usually add about 5% or so to start and adjust to taste - taste is extremely subjective so each person experiences it differently depending on variety of factors.

Usually you don't go higher than about 15% though, because then the vape starts to become chemical/soapy tasting.

So if your client is asking from the perspective of 'how long will 10ml of flavouring last me' - then at an average of 10%, a 10ml bottle of flavouring should be able to flavour about 100ml of e-liquid (depending on how strong he likes his flavours)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapeowave

@BumbleBee , thanks for the reply, Derick hit the spot to the question, Client just wanted to know what the % dilution tfa was diluted in a solution, i guess to determine the strength for different flavor companies i guess i don't know lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Vapeowave said:


> @BumbleBee , thanks for the reply, Derick hit the spot to the question, Client just wanted to know what the % dilution tfa was diluted in a solution, i guess to determine the strength for different flavor companies i guess i don't know lol


I have heard that some people say that Capella flavours need more compared to TFA, but that is not a common belief - once again, when you come to taste it is highly subjective - more like art and less like science, so I doubt something like that can be easily quantified


----------



## BumbleBee

Vapeowave said:


> @BumbleBee , thanks for the reply, Derick hit the spot to the question, Client just wanted to know what the % dilution tfa was diluted in a solution, i guess to determine the strength for different flavor companies i guess i don't know lol


Ah ok... I see now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapeowave

@Derick hehe true that, thats why i say, rather leave it to the artist


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> I think you're on to something with this one. I have exactly zero of these ingredients but I can taste it just by reading the recipe. Awesome



It is very nice. Sweetness cut with the tanginess. 

I will definitely be making more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

This is another one I am really enjoying:

Inspired by Snake Oil:

I call it *Mista Magoo *

TFA

Strawberry Ripe 9%
Bavarian Cream 5%
Coconut 3% (or 1,5% coco extra)
Sweet Cream 1%
2 drops Sour per 10ml (just to make the Strawberry pop)
2 drops Ethyl Maltol per 10ml (or any type of sweetener really)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This is another one I am really enjoying:
> 
> Inspired by Snake Oil:
> 
> I call it *Mista Magoo *
> 
> TFA
> 
> Strawberry Ripe 9%
> Bavarian Cream 5%
> Coconut 3% (or 1,5% coco extra)
> Sweet Cream 1%
> 2 drops Sour per 10ml (just to make the Strawberry pop)
> 2 drops Ethyl Maltol per 10ml (or any type of sweetener really)


Sounds awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Derick said:


> Sounds awesome



I only give them a name when they're good

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt

Tried a new custard recipe and its my favourite custard so far. 
12% Vanilla Custard - TFA
6% Butterscoch - TFA
2% Bavarian Cream - TFA

Original recipe was with wipped cream going to try that new with my new batch of flavours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

Matt said:


> Tried a new custard recipe and its my favourite custard so far.
> 12% Vanilla Custard - TFA
> 6% Butterscoch - TFA
> 2% Bavarian Cream - TFA
> 
> Original recipe was with wipped cream going to try that new with my new batch of flavours.


Nice man, yeah I've been vaping this for couple weeks now. Really nice after a couple days steep. Haven't tried it with bav cream yet though.


----------



## Matt

Did you try the vanilla madness already? Sounds really good.

2% Vanilla Swirl
4% French Vanilla
6% Vanilla Cupcake
5% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
3% Bavarian Cream
1% Whipped Cream
1% Sweet Cream
5% Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Matt said:


> Did you try the vanilla madness already? Sounds really good.
> 
> 2% Vanilla Swirl
> 4% French Vanilla
> 6% Vanilla Cupcake
> 5% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 3% Bavarian Cream
> 1% Whipped Cream
> 1% Sweet Cream
> 5% Vanilla Custard


Haven't seen that one before, i'll whip up a batch this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## rogue zombie

Matt said:


> Tried a new custard recipe and its my favourite custard so far.
> 12% Vanilla Custard - TFA
> 6% Butterscoch - TFA
> 2% Bavarian Cream - TFA
> 
> Original recipe was with wipped cream going to try that new with my new batch of flavours.



Nice, thank you, a good custard is always welcome.

My first GVC should be ready in a few days. But this should be next.


----------



## Raslin

OMG. I just tested the 15 ml Cinnamon Danish tester I mixed on Friday, tastes just like a cinnabon. Lovely.

This is definitely a Skyblue winner.

The mix was 50/50. 6mg nic with 10% flavour.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Raslin said:


> OMG. I just tested the 15 ml Cinnamon Danish tester I mixed on Friday, tastes just like a cinnabon. Lovely.
> 
> This is definitely a Skyblue winner.
> 
> The mix was 50/50. 6mg nic with 10% flavour.
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


Sounds yummy


----------



## Raslin

@BumbleBee, it is. I am vaping on a 1.2 @20W on my Subtank mini. Is a flavour bomb

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dewald.kotze

Raslin said:


> OMG. I just tested the 15 ml Cinnamon Danish tester I mixed on Friday, tastes just like a cinnabon. Lovely.
> 
> This is definitely a Skyblue winner.
> 
> The mix was 50/50. 6mg nic with 10% flavour.
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80



I am very glad to hear that as i mixed my first try on it this past week.
Its still steeping as i have some other juices to vape in the meantime but looking forward to the cinnamon danish now



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza

"OMG. I just tested the 15 ml Cinnamon Danish tester I mixed on Friday, tastes just like a cinnabon. Lovely."

WoW sounds like breakfast


----------



## reijnier

Quick question how long to steep skybleu flavours


----------



## BumbleBee

reijnier said:


> Quick question how long to steep skybleu flavours


The simpler flavours don't _need_ steeping, like fruits or single flavour mixes but they will get better with time. More complex mixes and anything with cream type flavours will need to steep, usually a week minimum.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reijnier

[QUTE="BumbleBee, post: 223678, member: 665"]The simpler flavours don't _need_ steeping, like fruits or single flavour mixes but they will get better with time. More complex mixes and anything with cream type flavours will need to steep, usually a week minimum.[/QUOTE]
Ok thanks uhm ive mixed four just one flavour each and Im chasing flavour but after a puff or so the flavour fades


----------



## Matt

What percentage and wich flavours did you mix up?


----------



## Raslin

You don't need to steep at all - if you mix the juice under a full moon. The lady in a black hat holding a broom told me.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## reijnier

Custardost: 223686 said:


> What percentage and wich flavours did you mix up?


Vanilla custard, lemon lime,apple and creme de menthe all at thirteen point something 10 mil on seventy-five


----------



## Matt

So you used 10ml to make 75ml?


----------



## reijnier

Matt said:


> So you used 10ml to make 75ml?


Yip


----------



## Viper_SA

I get that with vanilla flavor. Three hits, and bang, just this bland tasteless clouds.


----------



## free3dom

All flavours will improve with some steeping - custard specifically can take a few weeks to become good, after about 4-6 it is magic.

To speed up the process, place the mixed juice (in a tightly sealed bottle, preferably glass) into some hot (not boiling) water. This speeds up the rate at which the various components mix

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## reijnier

Thank you will steep some more its not too strong or anything like that or something wrong with my mix


----------



## free3dom

reijnier said:


> Thank you will steep some more its not too strong or anything like that or something wrong with my mix



At 13% those flavours are going to become quite strong...just give them a while 

I generally only mix single flavours at 8%, unless I know it is a weak flavour. But tastes vary, so perhaps the 13% will be just what you are looking for


----------



## reijnier

free3dom said:


> At 13% those flavours are going to become quite strong...just give them a while
> 
> I generally only mix single flavours at 8%, unless I know it is a weak flavour. But tastes vary, so perhaps the 13% will be just what you are looking for


Do you mix of the batt or mix a bit taste it and then mix the big batch or wat do do with large mixes


----------



## Viper_SA

I do 5ml mixes first, steep for a week and then test, the good ones I'll build larger batches, questionable ones I let steep another week, the crappy ones I throw in a closet and forget about them. Try them when I run out of other stuff to vape. If one seems okay, I'll put it back in the experimentation pool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed

I mix 10ml batches and do the same as the viper does


----------



## WHITELABEL

I have to make 30ml batches cause the goliath drinks all my juice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Another tip, for fruity flavors I like to hit Pick n Pay or Checkers and walk through the fruit juice section. Sometimes I'll buy a small bottle/box of a flavor that seems nice and test it like that. Helps exercise the mind a bit too. At the moment I'm into fruit flavors, fruit/menthol flavors etc. Also experimenting with some NET's and fruit flavors. That is proving more difficult though. For fruit flavors I'd say some citric acid, malic acid and koolada are great additives to have. Some smooth and sweetener also comes in handy. Working on my own Turkish Delight juice as well, coming along nicely (since the bottle promised to me by another member never made it to the mailbox )


----------



## reijnier

Ok will try it I had a few tasteless ones that remixed it with tasteless juice and remixed them with flavour


----------



## Viper_SA

I have read on other forums that you can add a few drop of lemon juice as well to make some flavors pop and increase throat hit. Vinegar seems to smooth it out a bit and make some flavors pop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Viper_SA said:


> I get that with vanilla flavor. Three hits, and bang, just this bland tasteless clouds.



I must say I mixed up a cinnamon vanilla and the first few hits are so delicious then after a few more the vanilla fades further and further till I am left with a straight cinnamon shot! So now I end up just dripping a few times every other week when I need a flavour break and when the vanilla disapears I throw it back into the cupboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

reijnier said:


> Do you mix of the batt or mix a bit taste it and then mix the big batch or wat do do with large mixes



I mix 15ml of every new single flavour (at 8%) to get a feel for it. I then drip some immediately to taste it "raw". It then goes into steeping and gets tested again each week until the flavour becomes consistent (no longer changes between steeping). This gives me some very important pieces of information: first, what a flavour tastes like by itself, second, how strong the flavour is relative to others, and third, how long the flavour takes to settle when steeping.

Some flavours are not nice to vape, but the exercise gives you very important info, even if you would never use it on it's own.

Next step is to combine flavours that I think would go well together - I do sometimes combine stuff that I think would be weird together, just to see  For this I take into consideration how strong the flavours are, relatively speaking, and use an appropriate ratio for the combination - usually keeping the total flavour at around 10-12% (so 6% + 6% or 5% + 7% or 4% + 8%, and so on).

Larger batches are reserved for those mixes that I enjoy vaping so much that I want more 

This is just the way I do it and by no means a "definitive" guide...play around and do it the way that feels natural to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kbgvirus

Hey guys, i wonder if anyone knows where i can buy a scale that measures in 0,01 grams increments


----------



## Viper_SA

kbgvirus said:


> Hey guys, i wonder if anyone knows where i can buy a scale that measures in 0,01 grams increments



Try gun shops or jewelry suppliers.


----------



## Derick

kbgvirus said:


> Hey guys, i wonder if anyone knows where i can buy a scale that measures in 0,01 grams increments


Also check out the RC Heli scene, they use it to weigh rotor blades (they have to be exact same weight for balance) - so some of the bigger Hobby shops should stock stuff like these

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## johan

Agree with @Derick, got mine from a local RC shop to align cartridges on vinyl playing turntable.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kbgvirus

Thanks guys had a friend that had an unused one, so gonna pick it up from him. Any tips on making juice by mass?


----------



## Waltervh

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/186216724/Digital_Pocket_Scale_mini_electronic_jewellery_scale.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

What makes a Juice Cloudy? I think it might be the lemon and lime in my recipe that is causing this, first time i've used lemon and lime.


----------



## free3dom

AndreFerreira said:


> What makes a Juice Cloudy? I think it might be the lemon and lime in my recipe that is causing this, first time i've used lemon and lime.



Yep, the Lemon Lime does make the juice cloudy...nothing to worry about though

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Q-Ball

Waltervh said:


> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/186216724/Digital_Pocket_Scale_mini_electronic_jewellery_scale.html
> View attachment 27495



Awesome find, delivery is more than the device though. I'm sure we can find it at a flea market somewhere.


----------



## reijnier

www.vapeking.co.za


Viper_SA said:


> I have read on other forums that you can add a few drop of lemon juice as well to make some flavors pop and increase throat hit. Vinegar seems to smooth it out a bit and make some flavors pop.





AndreFerreira said:


> What makes a Juice Cloudy? I think it might be the lemon and lime in my recipe that is causing this, first time i've used lemon and lime.


Mine turned cloudy aswel


----------



## Derick

kbgvirus said:


> Thanks guys had a friend that had an unused one, so gonna pick it up from him. Any tips on making juice by mass?


Should be the same as working with ml - you would use the same percentages etc. just replace ml with mg 

Just take into account the weight of your bottle though


----------



## UnholyMunk

kbgvirus said:


> Thanks guys had a friend that had an unused one, so gonna pick it up from him. Any tips on making juice by mass?


Please don't take this wrong, but I have to ask, why do you want to make juice by mass? Is there another reason behind it besides working in grams instead of milliliters?


----------



## AndreFerreira

UnholyMunk said:


> Please don't take this wrong, but I have to ask, why do you want to make juice by mass? Is there another reason behind it besides working in grams instead of milliliters?


More accurate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kbgvirus

UnholyMunk said:


> Please don't take this wrong, but I have to ask, why do you want to make juice by mass? Is there another reason behind it besides working in grams instead of milliliters?


From what i have read, it is a lot quicker, as you mix the concentrates straight into the bottle, aswell it is easier for making bigger batches of juice


----------



## BumbleBee

I've just made a mix with:

Banana Ripe 2%
Coconut 3%
Pineapple 5%

Turned out milky, never had a milky/cloudy mix before. Just a heads up, the Ripe Banana ate the rubber grommet in my syringe and dissolved the printed markings on the out side.

Nice mix by the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

BumbleBee said:


> I've just made a mix with:
> 
> Banana Ripe 2%
> Coconut 3%
> Pineapple 5%
> 
> Turned out milky, never had a milky/cloudy mix before. Just a heads up, the Ripe Banana ate the rubber grommet in my syringe and dissolved the printed markings on the out side.
> 
> Nice mix by the way


This needs some Koolada, what percentage do you guys reckon I should add to give it some crispness, don't want it cold.


----------



## yuganp

Try 1 to 2 drops per 10ml. From about 4 drops per 10ml you start getting the cold.
Also try tiny amounts of the mint flavours - about 0.5% to 1%. It is small enough not to taste the mint and adds some dimension to the flavours.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Pineapple also fries the rubber in the syringe and takes off printing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

yuganp said:


> Try 1 to 2 drops per 10ml. From about 4 drops per 10ml you start getting the cold.
> Also try tiny amounts of the mint flavours - about 0.5% to 1%. It is small enough not to taste the mint and adds some dimension to the flavours.


Thanks, will give it a shot


----------



## BumbleBee

Viper_SA said:


> Pineapple also fries the rubber in the syringe and takes off printing.


Hmmm, I wonder if it wasn't the pineapple that was the culprit, I thought it was the Banana as I used that last, the Pineapple went in first.


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if it wasn't the pineapple that was the culprit, I thought it was the Banana as I used that last, the Pineapple went in first.



The pineapple killed my Taifun GT - cracked it to bits


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> The pineapple killed my Taifun GT - cracked it to bits


Well that sucks, I have it in my SubTank at the moment, if it eats my o-rings I'm gonna be pissed


----------



## UnholyMunk

free3dom said:


> The pineapple killed my Taifun GT - cracked it to bits



The TFA Pineapple is badass! It's actually started cracking the thread for the bottle lid, so every time I open my concentrates box, it stinks to high heaven of pineapple and wet dog.... apparently pineapple concentrate smells like wet dog when it starts going funky!

I've wiped down the bottles and my concentrate box many times with a vinegar/handy andy mix to get rid of the smell, but that pineapple is just too strong! :/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Well that sucks, I have it in my SubTank at the moment, if it eats my o-rings I'm gonna be pissed



It probably won't. The softer rubber can withstand it, but harder plastics just fall down and die when they smell it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

UnholyMunk said:


> The TFA Pineapple is badass! It's actually started cracking the thread for the bottle lid, so every time I open my concentrates box, it stinks to high heaven of pineapple and wet dog.... apparently pineapple concentrate smells like wet dog when it starts going funky!
> 
> I've wiped down the bottles and my concentrate box many times with a vinegar/handy andy mix to get rid of the smell, but that pineapple is just too strong! :/


I feel your pain, my whole box smells of bacon! Try tossing a few tea bags in there, it helped quite a bit getting the bacon smell out for me, should work ok with the pineapple, just don't expect results overnight.


----------



## Viper_SA

You couldnalso cut a raw onion in half and leave it in the box overnight. Works to funky smells out of fridges

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Viper_SA said:


> You couldnalso cut a raw onion in half and leave it in the box overnight. Works to funky smells out of fridges


Lol, I'll try that as a last resort... I'm scared I might be replacing one bad smell with another in that scenario, but I will keep it in mind if I get desperate!  

I know an onion cut in half in the fridge works a treat for bad odours, but the fridge keeps the onion cold so it doesn't rot, and I have no space in my fridge for my flavour box, so I guess I'll have to look around for another solution, or empty out my fridge so I can fit my flavour box in there.


----------



## rogue zombie

This worked out a real treat!

Its creamy, smooth goodness:

*All TFA*

Hazelnut Praline 2%
Marshmallow 5%
Bavarian Cream 3%
Graham Cracker 4%
Ripe Banana 1%

Mellow, smooth.... yum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This worked out a real treat!
> 
> Its creamy, smooth goodness:
> 
> *All TFA*
> 
> Hazelnut Praline 2%
> Marshmallow 5%
> Bavarian Cream 3%
> Graham Cracker 4%
> Ripe Banana 1%
> 
> Mellow, smooth.... yum


Sounds like a pretty good mix

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

UnholyMunk said:


> Lol, I'll try that as a last resort... I'm scared I might be replacing one bad smell with another in that scenario, but I will keep it in mind if I get desperate!
> 
> I know an onion cut in half in the fridge works a treat for bad odours, but the fridge keeps the onion cold so it doesn't rot, and I have no space in my fridge for my flavour box, so I guess I'll have to look around for another solution, or empty out my fridge so I can fit my flavour box in there.


Try lemon juice - we use it to get the smell off our hands sometimes - when we are mixing a variety of testers you sometimes end up with a multitude of flavours on your hands, all that just stick - and we found that rinsing your hands with lemon juice kills the smell rather well - so worth a try for your box

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This worked out a real treat!
> 
> Its creamy, smooth goodness:
> 
> *All TFA*
> 
> Hazelnut Praline 2%
> Marshmallow 5%
> Bavarian Cream 3%
> Graham Cracker 4%
> Ripe Banana 1%
> 
> Mellow, smooth.... yum


This sounds like a winner - percentages for a complex mix also looks good, so I think this one will be kickass

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This worked out a real treat!
> 
> Its creamy, smooth goodness:
> 
> *All TFA*
> 
> Hazelnut Praline 2%
> Marshmallow 5%
> Bavarian Cream 3%
> Graham Cracker 4%
> Ripe Banana 1%
> 
> Mellow, smooth.... yum


Sounds yummy! 

No banana ripe on hand. Wonder if I could sub that for banana cream?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda

Yiannaki said:


> Sounds yummy!
> 
> No banana ripe on hand. Wonder if I could sub that for banana cream?



@Yiannaki you should be able to, just up the % a little bit, maybe 1.5% because the Ripe Banana is a lot stronger than the Banana Cream IMO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

oh and The Spearmint will clean all the printing ink off my Silver labels if you ever want a blank label....learnt that the hard way

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Derick

Melinda said:


> oh and The Spearmint will clean all the printing ink off my Silver labels if you ever want a blank label....learnt that the hard way


Tune in next week, when we will tell you how to take bubblegum out of hair! You wont believe it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## UnholyMunk

Derick said:


> Tune in next week, when we will tell you how to take bubblegum out of hair! You wont believe it!


Please, do tell!


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> Sounds yummy!
> 
> No banana ripe on hand. Wonder if I could sub that for banana cream?



I believe that Banana Cream is stunning, but you should def pick up some Ripe sometime. It is SO authentically banana, and you only need to use little bits at a time.


----------



## rogue zombie

Derick said:


> Tune in next week, when we will tell you how to take bubblegum out of hair! You wont believe it!



ooh ooh... my mom knows


----------



## Derick

UnholyMunk said:


> Please, do tell!


hehe, well it was funny because our labels are guaranteed UV proof (wont fade), water proof, PG and VG proof, but apparently not spearmint proof

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> The pineapple killed my Taifun GT - cracked it to bits



Why is that @free3dom - was the GT made of plastic?
What about the GT2? Any juices i need to qatch out for?


----------



## kbgvirus

Waltervh said:


> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/186216724/Digital_Pocket_Scale_mini_electronic_jewellery_scale.html
> View attachment 27495


quick question i see this scale is 1 decimal place is that ok or does it need to be 2 decimal places?


----------



## Silver

kbgvirus said:


> quick question i see this scale is 1 decimal place is that ok or does it need to be 2 decimal places?



Hi @kbgvirus - please upload a cool avatar pic
Makes your posts more recognisable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kbgvirus

Silver said:


> Hi @kbgvirus - please upload a cool avatar pic
> Makes your posts more recognisable


done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

kbgvirus said:


> done



Great, thanks
Cool avatar!


----------



## Mike

@kbgvirus I only mix by weight. If you're working to 1 decimal place, i.e 0.1 out of 30, you're still pretty damn accurate. I prefer to use the 2 decimal one of course but the difference is negligible IMO. I have actually chatted to Mel and Derick about stocking these, it makes life SO much easier and I can whip up batches in literally seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kbgvirus

Mike said:


> @kbgvirus I only mix by weight. If you're working to 1 decimal place, i.e 0.1 out of 30, you're still pretty damn accurate. I prefer to use the 2 decimal one of course but the difference is negligible IMO. I have actually chatted to Mel and Derick about stocking these, it makes life SO much easier and I can whip up batches in literally seconds.


right now i have a 200 gram 2 decimal scale and it seems too small, do you have a link to a bigger scale with 2 decimal places, and what maximum weight do you use


----------



## Mike

The bigger the batches, the less accurate you need to be.

For 10ml batches, I'll use a 2 decimal scale, that'd be extremely accurate, think that you're working as a factor of 1000 (0.01g of 10g) or 0.1%. For anything 100ml and up, you'd have that same extreme accuracy even using a 0.1g scale.

In fact. You can even measure your concentrates on the little scale and then throw it onto a big scale to add your VG/PG and nic. That way you'd keep things very accurate and repeatable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kbgvirus

Mike said:


> The bigger the batches, the less accurate you need to be.
> 
> For 10ml batches, I'll use a 2 decimal scale, that'd be extremely accurate, think that you're working as a factor of 1000 (0.01g of 10g) or 0.1%. For anything 100ml and up, you'd have that same extreme accuracy even using a 0.1g scale.
> 
> In fact. You can even measure your concentrates on the little scale and then throw it onto a big scale to add your VG/PG and nic. That way you'd keep things very accurate and repeatable.


sounds about right, now to try find a 500 gram scale with 2 decimal places


----------



## Mike

Lets say you're making 500ml of juice. Your flavour percentages are 10% apple and 2% grape. That works out to 50ml apple and 10ml grape. You can measure those to an incredible accuracy (50.00g and 10.00g which is around a 0.1% tolerance, that's extreme. You would barely notice a taste difference even at 5% if you consider it that way) on a small scale and then put that 60ml mix onto a 1 decimal 500g scale to top it up to your final 500g while maintaining an incredible accuracy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Mike said:


> Lets say you're making 500ml of juice. Your flavour percentages are 10% apple and 2% grape. That works out to 50ml appl and 10ml grape. You can measure those to an incredible accuracy on a small scale and then put that 60ml mix onto a 1 decimal 500g scale to top it up to your final 500g while maintaining an incredible accuracy.


This is all very helpful, thanks @Mike 

Is 1g = 1ml for flavours and base?


----------



## Mike

No @BumbleBee. There's around a 5% variation (IIRC) depending on VG, PG, nic etc. But if you start working from grams you can adjust accordingly. The difference between 10ml and 10g may only be 0.5ml which isn't significant as you start tweaking things to taste. Not to mention that working by weight is WAY more repeatable.

If you're working with accuracy as detailed as that, I'd personally be more concerned about doing nic concentration tests first. This is not knocking anyone, just maintaining a completely even solution throughout the decanting process. There was a heap of drama a few months back where Nude Nicotine sold a batch that was off by around 20% - all of a sudden your 9mg juice is 11mg.


Shit, went and confirmed.

Nic = 1.01g / ml

PG = 1.04g / ml
36mg PG = 1.037g / ml

VG = 1.26g / ml
36mg VG = 1.251g / ml


Then you gotta decide, do you want 70/30 by volume or by weight.. That's a nice debate

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## kbgvirus

Mike said:


> Lets say you're making 500ml of juice. Your flavour percentages are 10% apple and 2% grape. That works out to 50ml apple and 10ml grape. You can measure those to an incredible accuracy (50.00g and 10.00g which is around a 0.1% tolerance, that's extreme. You would barely notice a taste difference even at 5% if you consider it that way) on a small scale and then put that 60ml mix onto a 1 decimal 500g scale to top it up to your final 500g while maintaining an incredible accuracy.


 Perfect, i will go try find a 2 decimal 500 gram scale tomorrow or i will just settle for a 1 decimal 500 gram. It seems my glass dropper bottles are too heavy for my 200 gram scale


----------



## Mike

Hold up @kbgvirus. What exactly is your process?

Take an empty bottle that you're planning to mix in. Put it on the appropriate scale, i.e 100ml / 10ml bottle on your 200g scale. THEN turn the scale on. Does it still give you an error / not work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kbgvirus

Mike said:


> Hold up @kbgvirus. What exactly is your process?
> 
> Take an empty bottle that you're planning to mix in. Put it on the appropriate scale, i.e 100ml / 10ml bottle on your 200g scale. THEN turn the scale on. Does it still give you an error / not work?


You just solved my problem  i kept turning it on then putting my dropper on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

Good luck with the rest! Use the tare/on+off button between measurements to reset it to 0.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Why is that @free3dom - was the GT made of plastic?
> What about the GT2? Any juices i need to qatch out for?



Indeed, the original Taifun GT had a plastic tank 

Luckily the Taifun GT 2 has a glass tank - so vape whatever you like...or rather, whatever e-liquid you like

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dewald.kotze

interesting reading this. Was mixing some juices, my first real batch of diy, the other day, and was thinking to myself when i get to the emptier side of the 250ml bottles, its going to be interesting trying to use a syringe. 

Maybe mixing by weight is a solution. 

what do you guys do?


----------



## Derick

dewald.kotze said:


> interesting reading this. Was mixing some juices, my first real batch of diy, the other day, and was thinking to myself when i get to the emptier side of the 250ml bottles, its going to be interesting trying to use a syringe.
> 
> Maybe mixing by weight is a solution.
> 
> what do you guys do?


If you heat your VG slightly - not by much - up to about 30/35C, it becomes a lot more runny - it is then generally easier to work with. So try giving your VG a warm water bath (you can go with candles and a glass of wine if you want)

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Mike said:


> No @BumbleBee. There's around a 5% variation (IIRC) depending on VG, PG, nic etc. But if you start working from grams you can adjust accordingly. The difference between 10ml and 10g may only be 0.5ml which isn't significant as you start tweaking things to taste. Not to mention that working by weight is WAY more repeatable.
> 
> If you're working with accuracy as detailed as that, I'd personally be more concerned about doing nic concentration tests first. This is not knocking anyone, just maintaining a completely even solution throughout the decanting process. There was a heap of drama a few months back where Nude Nicotine sold a batch that was off by around 20% - all of a sudden your 9mg juice is 11mg.
> 
> 
> Shit, went and confirmed.
> 
> Nic = 1.01g / ml
> 
> PG = 1.04g / ml
> 36mg PG = 1.037g / ml
> 
> VG = 1.26g / ml
> 36mg VG = 1.251g / ml
> 
> 
> Then you gotta decide, do you want 70/30 by volume or by weight.. That's a nice debate



@Mike, your 5% guess was spot on for PG etc
But Wow, VG is 20% heavier per volume. Very interesting
So when a recipe says for example 8% flavour "x" do they generally mean 8% of the weight or the millilitres?


----------



## dewald.kotze

Derick said:


> If you heat your VG slightly - not by much - up to about 30/35C, it becomes a lot more runny - it is then generally easier to work with. So try giving your VG a warm water bath (you can go with candles and a glass of wine if you want)


Interesting. Will have to give this a try.
but just one question, what wine do you use??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike

@Silver It varies from recipe to recipe however the difference will be very very slight - in fact, unless you're making bigger batches, you'll probably be further off using syringes etc due to their quirks - is it 100% empty, do I consider the needle volume, is the scale printed on 100% accurately etc. A scale you can measure accurately right down to the exact drop.

We can also consider that 8% is 8.32g and work that way, but if you just work with 1ml to 1g, you'll end up with the correct ratio of flavours, all having your 4% higher concentration which again, is not a lot all things considered.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

dewald.kotze said:


> Interesting. Will have to give this a try.
> but just one question, what wine do you use??


hehe, interestingly, they sometimes add PG and VG to wine (probably not the higher end ones). PG is a good flavour carrier so it enhances the taste and VG makes it 'fuller' and smoother - i.e. less watery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dewald.kotze

Derick said:


> hehe, interestingly, they sometimes add PG and VG to wine (probably not the higher end ones). PG is a good flavour carrier so it enhances the taste and VG makes it 'fuller' and smoother - i.e. less watery


Hahaha. 
Never would've guessed that reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

dewald.kotze said:


> Hahaha.
> Never would've guessed that reply


hehe, I'm just a gold mine of useless information - wish I was this curious and interested in learning stuff when I was in school

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## AndreFerreira

I mixed a juice, steeped it for 2 weeks, put some in my SubTank with 0.5 ohm OCC coil, taste is amazing!!! but when I drip it in my Rogue RDA (0.4 ohm dual coil 24g) it tastes crap, Why is this?


----------



## Derick

AndreFerreira said:


> I mixed a juice, steeped it for 2 weeks, put some in my SubTank with 0.5 ohm OCC coil, taste is amazing!!! but when I drip it in my Rogue RDA (0.4 ohm dual coil 24g) it tastes crap, Why is this?


Different devices make your juice taste differently - which is why I hate juice reviews 

EDIT: just to clarify - your wick plays a big role in how a juice taste, but also the temperature that a juice is reaching can influence the flavour - the different ingredients can react differently at different temps too - you can see this with complex flavours that can taste completely different from one device to the next.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## UnholyMunk

I just dripped TFA Juicy Bubblegum at 15% in a 85/15 VG/PG mix with 0mg nic and I nearly coughed my lungs out! This has to be one of the most intense lung busting flavours I've tried.

Note to self, do not drip Juicy Bubblegum.... EVER!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

UnholyMunk said:


> I just dripped TFA Juicy Bubblegum at 15% in a 85/15 VG/PG mix with 0mg nic and I nearly coughed my lungs out! This has to be one of the most intense lung busting flavours I've tried.
> 
> Note to self, do not drip Juicy Bubblegum.... EVER!


Excuse the self quote...

One thing must be said about Juicy Bubblegum, if you're looking for a JTJM clone for Shurb, this is the flavour to start off with! It's got that Sherbet-y fruity sorta taste that is present in the Shurb. It leaves your mouth kinda dry like sherbet does.


----------



## Matt

Did anyone try recipes with TFA Acetyl Pyrazine? Can't find any recipes with this added. 
Also looking for a smooth creamy recipe vaping mostly custard but want a creamy juice without custard.


----------



## Derick

Matt said:


> Did anyone try recipes with TFA Acetyl Pyrazine? Can't find any recipes with this added.
> Also looking for a smooth creamy recipe vaping mostly custard but want a creamy juice without custard.



TFA makes a vanilla swirl, which they claim is the same as TFA Vanilla Custard, but with the custard ingredients removed

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

Oh and here are some recipes with Acetyl Pyrazine 
http://www.ejuicerecipeforum.com/ejuice/community/tags/acetyl+pyrazine/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Melinda said:


> @Yiannaki you should be able to, just up the % a little bit, maybe 1.5% because the Ripe Banana is a lot stronger than the Banana Cream IMO.


Thanks for the suggestion Mel  

I now have the ripe banana, courtesy of you of course! Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier

Quick question if you have a few ingredients Al smal percentage 5 or 4 percent each say about 5 ingredients does it produce a single strong flavour or what im asking because im gonna try a few resepies but it would be my first apart from single flavours I mixed


----------



## Gazzacpt

reijnier said:


> Quick question if you have a few ingredients Al smal percentage 5 or 4 percent each say about 5 ingredients does it produce a single strong flavour or what im asking because im gonna try a few resepies but it would be my first apart from single flavours I mixed



You need to experiment bud. Decide what your main flavour is and what is going to compliment it then its all about mixing little batches and finding out how they react to each other, you might find one of the low notes knocking down your main flavour and need to decrease the percentage of the complimentary or increase the main. Start with a recipe that's available online and tweak it to your liking from there it will give you a really good idea of what can work and starting point for flavour percentages.

I eventually gave up on all but basic DIY. Lots of guys are finding great success though I suppose I'm not patient enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

reijnier said:


> Quick question if you have a few ingredients Al smal percentage 5 or 4 percent each say about 5 ingredients does it produce a single strong flavour or what im asking because im gonna try a few resepies but it would be my first apart from single flavours I mixed



As Gazza says, really.

The problem comes in that each flavour comes into its own at differen t strengths. For example, Ripe Banana or Peppermint at 5% will totally kill anything else in a mix. Whereas Ripe Strawberry is bearly there at 5%.

Have a look at these percentages
http://ecigssa.co.za/tfa-flavour-percentages.t10467/

They obviously not 100% accurate, but it gives you an idea of what is strong and whats not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## reijnier

Will start small luckily I have a good Al day vape


----------



## Waltervh

Hehehehe Just had a taste and a look at my first recipe I did when I started in Feb, and at that stage i thought I nailed it, I thought this DIY thing is easy. When I look and taste it now I can not believe how noob I was and probably still am.

Just thought I will share my latest creation I made a week ago.
After 15ml of Strawberry concentrate, this is the first one I really like

Please let me know what you think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Waltervh said:


> Hehehehe Just had a taste and a look at my first recipe I did when I started in Feb, and at that stage i thought I nailed it, I thought this DIY thing is easy. When I look and taste it now I can not believe how noob I was and probably still am.
> 
> Just thought I will share my latest creation I made a week ago.
> After 15ml of Strawberry concentrate, this is the first one I really like
> 
> Please let me know what you think?
> 
> View attachment 27708


Oooh this sounds good, like a fresh fruit salad with ice cream, yum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Nicobeak 1 point 8 days ago 

*Mint Chocolate Ice Cream*


Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) 4.50%
Dark Chocolate (MF) 1.00%
Creme de Menthe (FLV) 2.00%
Super simple, super good

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

smoakleyyyMixologist 6 points 23 days ago 

*Raspberry Custard* (my personal favorite mix I've made)


FA Meringue 1%
FA Fresh Cream 1%
CAP Vanilla Custard v1 5%
FA Raspberry 2%
FA Bilberry .5%
FA Apple Pie 1.5%
Mix and forget for at least a week, preferably 2, and you will not be disappointed. Assuming you aren't mortified by raspberry anyway. xD

When I get my next order of flavors in I want to try replacing FA Raspberry with INW Raspberry and see how that affects the taste.


permalink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Waltervh said:


> Hehehehe Just had a taste and a look at my first recipe I did when I started in Feb, and at that stage i thought I nailed it, I thought this DIY thing is easy. When I look and taste it now I can not believe how noob I was and probably still am.
> 
> Just thought I will share my latest creation I made a week ago.
> After 15ml of Strawberry concentrate, this is the first one I really like
> 
> Please let me know what you think?
> 
> View attachment 27708



Congrats @Waltervh 
Strawberry Crackers & Cream
Sounds good...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I've read this *Mustard Milk* (named after its creator) is supposedly brilliant, while being simple to make:

*Strawberry (TFA) 6%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 8%*

You can read on _*reddit *_all about why _fizzmustard _says this is such a great mix.
I will be mixing it on the weekend, and will report back.


----------



## Mike

r0gue z0mbie said:


> *Strawberry (TFA) 6%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 8%*



It'll be good. That's pretty damn close to the "base" for one of my strawberry (and oddly most successful) recipes. I use 3% strawberry, 7% ice cream and then a couple of others along with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've read this *Mustard Milk* (named after its creator) is supposedly brilliant, while being simple to make:
> 
> *Strawberry (TFA) 6%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 8%*
> 
> You can read on _*reddit *_all about why _fizzmustard _says this is such a great mix.
> I will be mixing it on the weekend, and will report back.


I only have ripe strawberry... I know it's a bit weaker than normal strawberry, any suggestions on what I should mix it at with Ripe Strawberry?


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> I only have ripe strawberry... I know it's a bit weaker than normal strawberry, any suggestions on what I should mix it at with Ripe Strawberry?



I'm not too clued up, as I've never used normal Strawberry. But I think you need to use 2 or 3% more Ripe. I'm sure I read that somewhere

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm not too clued up, as I've never used normal Strawberry. But I think you need to use 2 or 3% more Ripe. I'm sure I read that somewhere


Okay, I'll make it with a 8% strawberry mix tonight. It sounds like a good recipe, thanks for this


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> Okay, I'll make it with a 8% strawberry mix tonight. It sounds like a good recipe, thanks for this



No bother.
It seems very popular with the DIY reddit folk


----------



## Viper_SA

Pity I can't vape vanilla flavors  Sitting with almost full bottles of vanilla bean ice cream, vanilla cupcake and some French vanilla. So many recipes use vanilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Viper_SA said:


> Pity I can't vape vanilla flavors  Sitting with almost full bottles of vanilla bean ice cream, vanilla cupcake and some French vanilla. So many recipes use vanilla


Why can't you vape vanilla flavours? Is it a taste thing?


----------



## Viper_SA

UnholyMunk said:


> Why can't you vape vanilla flavours? Is it a taste thing?



Tastes like I'm vaping the Sahara Desert. Just this bland, tasteless clouds with no taste to speak of. Funny, because I love vanilla Coke, and vanilla flavors in general.


----------



## reijnier

AndreFerreira said:


> What makes a Juice Cloudy? I think it might be the lemon and lime in my recipe that is causing this, first time i've used lemon and lime.


Sorry to bother does you're lemon and lime scratch you're throte

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Viper_SA said:


> Tastes like I'm vaping the Sahara Desert. Just this bland, tasteless clouds with no taste to speak of. Funny, because I love vanilla Coke, and vanilla flavors in general.


Hmmm... That's interesting! Touch Wood I never suffer with the same problem. I've had something similar happen to me with some cinnamon type flavours, but it was only with the Sir Vape No. 5 and nothing else since then. 

I have noticed that some vanilla flavours leave a sour taste in your mouth after an extended period of vaping, and once you get the sour taste it becomes really tough to pick up the vanilla, maybe you're suffering from something similar?


----------



## AndreFerreira

reijnier said:


> Sorry to bother does you're lemon and lime scratch you're throte


It does a little bit, but it gets better with steeping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

UnholyMunk said:


> Hmmm... That's interesting! Touch Wood I never suffer with the same problem. I've had something similar happen to me with some cinnamon type flavours, but it was only with the Sir Vape No. 5 and nothing else since then.
> 
> I have noticed that some vanilla flavors leave a sour taste in your mouth after an extended period of vaping, and once you get the sour taste it becomes really tough to pick up the vanilla, maybe you're suffering from something similar?



I have that bland taste from the start. All I could taste on the Sir Vape No 5 was the peanut. Was still nice, but the rest was lost on my palette. No I avoid dessert juice like the plague  Found my happy place with some menthol, some fruit and some tobacco juice. 

Speaking of, this one is a real winner in my opinion 



Getting some more goodies from @drew today. Lots of fruit flavors stacking up, lol. 

Still tweaking the banana + peanut butter one, but I'm liking that as a break between fruits.


----------



## Viper_SA

I just had to

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Viper_SA said:


> I just had to
> 
> View attachment 27938


Did you vape that and how does it taste?


----------



## Viper_SA

Still busy mixing and matching some others too. Will mix it up later and taste in a few days. Just thought of the movie Pineapple Express and had to do it, lol


----------



## Viper_SA

VapeSnow said:


> Did you vape that and how does it taste?



Can't speak for the smell (never smell my own vapor) but the taste is authentic..... and, the I overheard the neighbors (pensioners) about the "laaitie" next door and his mountain cabbage   

Got this flavor specifically for work. Two of my colleagues keep complaining that my vape "stinks" or smells "funny". Guess what? Now it DOES smell funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Viper_SA said:


> Can't speak for the smell (never smell my own vapor) but the taste is authentic..... and, the I overheard the neighbors (pensioners) about the "laaitie" next door and his mountain cabbage
> 
> Got this flavor specifically for work. Two of my colleagues keep complaining that my vape "stinks" or smells "funny". Guess what? Now it DOES smell funny


I'm going to try this mix. Is it plesant to vape?


----------



## Viper_SA

It's pretty smooth, a little sweet,but very very little. Just enough to compliment the faint undertone of pineapple. The majority of the taste is still the "cabbage". The aftertaste is the same too. Except I don't have the giggles or munchies, and I don't look an unmedicated Parkinson's patient that keeps looking over his left shoulder

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike

@free3dom are you our resident lemon lime guy? I've been struggling with it. I keep getting a slight burnt / bitter taste to it - there's something offputting for me even at around 2% in complex mixes. Have you noticed this at all?


----------



## Viper_SA

VapeSnow said:


> I'm going to try this mix. Is it plesant to vape?





Mike said:


> @free3dom are you our resident lemon lime guy? I've been struggling with it. I keep getting a slight burnt / bitter taste to it - there's something offputting for me even at around 2% in complex mixes. Have you noticed this at all?



Just mixed up a batch of raspberry lime ice. Scratches my throat like mad, hoping a steep will sort it out. My lime and kiwimix didn't do this. But I used very little flavoring in the lime/kiwi. Upped it in the raspberry lime


----------



## Viper_SA

Not bad for two hours work....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Mike said:


> @free3dom are you our resident lemon lime guy? I've been struggling with it. I keep getting a slight burnt / bitter taste to it - there's something offputting for me even at around 2% in complex mixes. Have you noticed this at all?



Yep...I've been having some ups and downs with lemon lime - it's a fairly harsh flavour. So far the best compliment I've found for it was Citrus Punch - it seems to even it out a bit. But I'm still experimenting with it. I'm sure some fruits might work well too - I'm thinking Dragon Fruit or Jackfruit perhaps. 

I also read somewhere that people use this at very low percentages (0.5% to 1.5%) because of the acidity. 

But Lemon Lime is very much still a work in progress for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> Yep...I've been having some ups and downs with lemon lime - it's a fairly harsh flavour. So far the best compliment I've found for it was Citrus Punch - it seems to even it out a bit. But I'm still experimenting with it. I'm sure some fruits might work well too - I'm thinking Dragon Fruit or Jackfruit perhaps.
> 
> I also read somewhere that people use this at very low percentages (0.5% to 1.5%) because of the acidity.
> 
> But Lemon Lime is very much still a work in progress for me


For what it is worth, I once combined Lime, Mandarin and Menthol for a nice vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> For what it is worth, I once combined Lime, Mandarin and Menthol for a nice vape.



Thanks @Andre 

That's an interesting thought...I think it's definitely worth exploring menthol as a way of smoothing out the Lemon Lime (or at least not noticing it as much due to the cooling inhale) - now that I think about it, it's similar to what @Silver uses for his Lime Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Mike said:


> @free3dom are you our resident lemon lime guy? I've been struggling with it. I keep getting a slight burnt / bitter taste to it - there's something offputting for me even at around 2% in complex mixes. Have you noticed this at all?


Same for me I've stopped using it. I get a definite "off" taste in all the mixes I've used it in. It's almost like dry hit/ new wick kind of taste. It might just need a longer steep though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Gambit said:


> Same for me I've stopped using it. I get a definite "off" taste in all the mixes I've used it in. It's almost like dry hit/ new wick kind of taste. It might just need a longer steep though.



I thought so too, but I have some plain Lemon Lime (at 8%, so maybe a bit high) that will be 1 month steeped on Saturday and it's still like that 

I love the taste, but it is just too harsh - must find a solution


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> @free3dom are you our resident lemon lime guy? I've been struggling with it. I keep getting a slight burnt / bitter taste to it



So do I 
I thought it was my mix was too thin... but I thickened it up, and after a few puffs I get that burnt bitterness. The first few puffs are heavinly, so this is annoying.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mike

Ok glad it's not just me. Been dying for something really tight and tangy


----------



## rogue zombie

Dammit man, I love lemon lime. This is massively dissapointing.


----------



## WHITELABEL

Mike said:


> Ok glad it's not just me. Been dying for something really tight and tangy


Try italian lemon sicily and lemon meringue pie from capella, has a really nice tang to it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

@Gambit, who has stock of those? VV?


----------



## WHITELABEL

Mike said:


> @Gambit, who has stock of those? VV?


Valley vapour has I think.


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> That's an interesting thought...I think it's definitely worth exploring menthol as a way of smoothing out the Lemon Lime (or at least not noticing it as much due to the cooling inhale) - now that I think about it, it's similar to what @Silver uses for his Lime Ice



Am still loving my Lime Ice. Still vaping it today - in two devices. One in the RM2 at 18mg and one in the Nuppin at about 12mg. No off taste at all. I have the SkyBlue lemon lime but I havent tried it yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Am still loving my Lime Ice. Still vaping it today - in two devices. One in the RM2 at 18mg and one in the Nuppin at about 12mg. No off taste at all. I have the SkyBlue lemon lime but I havent tried it yet.



That's the one we are on about...it's TFA Lemon Lime and it's a bit harsh - you have been warned


----------



## reijnier

Its a nice taste but at high wats its very harsh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> That's the one we are on about...it's TFA Lemon Lime and it's a bit harsh - you have been warned


I use Vapour Mountain's Lime and Mandarin. Their Lime is very authentic for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> I use Vapour Mountain's Lime and Mandarin. Their Lime is very authentic for me.



Thanks @Andre ...I will definitely give that a go. 

I suppose it's the Lemon side that's causing the harshness then - it's a pity because it tastes fantastic when it's not scraping your throat out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike

And the concentrate smells good enough to drink

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Made this yesterday and tried it now. Not scratchy at all. Was last night, but really nice and smooth now.


----------



## Viper_SA

I have a question. I have about 200ml of mixed e liquid. All the left-overs thrown together. Tasted okay, but since yesterday it has started tasting very bland. Like a guava that is watery almost.... Some of my mixes from yesterday also taste that way to me. Used 10 drops of EM and SMOOTH in every batch of 30ml. Is that too much? I did roast my tongue over the weekend using a small bore drip tip on a 0.3ohm build... Not a good idea. It concentrates all the flow on one spot and by the time I realized what was up it was too late. My tongue has recovered and some juices taste fine, but most taste like the watery guava. Could it be too much of an additive or some vaper's fatigue? Also used 10 drop Koolada per 30ml. The ripe strawberry tastes the worst.


----------



## BumbleBee

Viper_SA said:


> I have a question. I have about 200ml of mixed e liquid. All the left-overs thrown together. Tasted okay, but since yesterday it has started tasting very bland. Like a guava that is watery almost.... Some of my mixes from yesterday also taste that way to me. Used 10 drops of EM and SMOOTH in every batch of 30ml. Is that too much? I did roast my tongue over the weekend using a small bore drip tip on a 0.3ohm build... Not a good idea. It concentrates all the flow on one spot and by the time I realized what was up it was too late. My tongue has recovered and some juices taste fine, but most taste like the watery guava. Could it be too much of an additive or some vaper's fatigue? Also used 10 drop Koolada per 30ml. The ripe strawberry tastes the worst.


Sounds like you have managed to seriously overwhelm your olfactory sense. Switch to plain unflavoured juice for a few days and drink a lot of water.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Apparently, from what I've read, Smooth can be very destructive and is mostly used in tobacco mixes. This is heresy, though, but also the reason why I've been holding off buying it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Humbolt said:


> Apparently, from what I've read, Smooth can be very destructive and is mostly used in tobacco mixes. This is heresy, though, but also the reason why I've been holding off buying it.



Hehehe, hearsay or heresy?


----------



## Viper_SA

BumbleBee said:


> Sounds like you have managed to seriously overwhelm your olfactory sense. Switch to plain unflavoured juice for a few days and drink a lot of water.



I hope you're right, but I suspect so. Just tried my Tark's Rasputin on a 1.1ohm single coil MTL, and it also tastes not good. One of my favorite juices, thank goodness there is hope for my other juices, would hate to have wasted all that DIY gear.


----------



## Humbolt

Mike said:


> Hehehe, hearsay or heresy?


typo


----------



## Humbolt

Made this mix on Monday, started vaping it today. Its not too bad, but the Berry Crunch seems to be the prominent flavour which is not what I was going for. Will drop it down a bit and up the Rice Crunchies. Also it needs some sweetness. I am loath to add more EM for fear of possibly killing the mix, so will try to pick up some sweetener this weekend if i can remember.

Rice Crunchies 6%
Marshmallow 2%
Bavarian Cream 2%
Graham Cracker 2%
Berry Crunch 3%
Acetyl Pyrazine 1%
Ethyl Malthol 1 drop per 5ml

It probably requires some more time to steep as well.


----------



## BumbleBee

Humbolt said:


> Made this mix on Monday, started vaping it today. Its not too bad, but the Berry Crunch seems to be the prominent flavour which is not what I was going for. Will drop it down a bit and up the Rice Crunchies. Also it needs some sweetness. I am loath to add more EM for fear of possibly killing the mix, so will try to pick up some sweetener this weekend if i can remember.
> 
> Rice Crunchies 6%
> Marshmallow 2%
> Bavarian Cream 2%
> Graham Cracker 2%
> Berry Crunch 3%
> Acetyl Pyrazine 1%
> Ethyl Malthol 1 drop per 5ml
> 
> It probably requires some more time to steep as well.


Let it stand with the cap off for a day and then try it, airing the mix should tone down those sharp notes a bit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Will do so tonight. Thanks for the tip @BumbleBee


----------



## WHITELABEL

A 


Humbolt said:


> Made this mix on Monday, started vaping it today. Its not too bad, but the Berry Crunch seems to be the prominent flavour which is not what I was going for. Will drop it down a bit and up the Rice Crunchies. Also it needs some sweetness. I am loath to add more EM for fear of possibly killing the mix, so will try to pick up some sweetener this weekend if i can remember.
> 
> Rice Crunchies 6%
> Marshmallow 2%
> Bavarian Cream 2%
> Graham Cracker 2%
> Berry Crunch 3%
> Acetyl Pyrazine 1%
> Ethyl Malthol 1 drop per 5ml
> 
> It probably requires some more time to steep as well.


A smidge of caramel or sweet cream might give you that bit of sweetness you looking for.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Gambit said:


> A
> 
> A smidge of caramel or sweet cream might give you that bit of sweetness you looking for.


Damn, I just made a new mix then I logged in and saw this post. Thank you, though. With the next mix I'll give that a bash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

Seems as though i am new to the community i thought i should introduce myself by sharing a recipe. one i can easily vape all day, even if it isn't technically my ADV.
Cams GbC

Apple 5%
caramel 1,7%
Butterscotch 1,7%
Brandy 0,8%
short bread 1%
banana Bread 1.2%
EM 10% 0.05% (i don't like the E.M to take over so i use 2 drops per 10 ml)

Best steeped about 3 weeks, however if you are despirate then 3 hrs in a 60 deg water bath followed by a 45 min cycle in the ultrasonic will get it vapable.

Ps hi all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

cam said:


> Seems as though i am new to the community i thought i should introduce myself by sharing a recipe. one i can easily vape all day, even if it isn't technically my ADV.
> Cams GbC
> 
> Apple 5%
> caramel 1,7%
> Butterscotch 1,7%
> Brandy 0,8%
> short bread 1%
> banana Bread 1.2%
> EM 10% 0.05% (i don't like the E.M to take over so i use 2 drops per 10 ml)
> 
> Best steeped about 3 weeks, however if you are despirate then 3 hrs in a 60 deg water bath followed by a 45 min cycle in the ultrasonic will get it vapable.
> 
> Ps hi all


Heya Cam, welcome. Thanks for the share, looks awesome. You using VM flavours for this?


----------



## BumbleBee

cam said:


> Seems as though i am new to the community i thought i should introduce myself by sharing a recipe. one i can easily vape all day, even if it isn't technically my ADV.
> Cams GbC
> 
> Apple 5%
> caramel 1,7%
> Butterscotch 1,7%
> Brandy 0,8%
> short bread 1%
> banana Bread 1.2%
> EM 10% 0.05% (i don't like the E.M to take over so i use 2 drops per 10 ml)
> 
> Best steeped about 3 weeks, however if you are despirate then 3 hrs in a 60 deg water bath followed by a 45 min cycle in the ultrasonic will get it vapable.
> 
> Ps hi all


Welcome @cam 

This recipe does sound pretty awesome, sounds like a nice rich apple pie, I'd pop maybe 1% cinnamon in there


----------



## cam

My apologies, should have specified. the shortbread, brandy and banana bread are vm, rest are all TFA.
Not sure where VM get their flavor...
Would help to know.

And i do have a slight variation that replaces the shortbread with TFA cinnamon danish, slightly larger %

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

cam said:


> Not sure where VM get their flavor...
> Would help to know.



Ye, or a flavour percentage list of sorts would help to know how to work with the VM flavours


----------



## Viper_SA

Is there another sweetener to use instead of, or in conjuction with EM? Not one for dessert vapes, but I'd like my fruity vapes a little sweeter without toning down the flavor further with EM. Any advice?


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Is there another sweetener to use instead of, or in conjuction with EM? Not one for dessert vapes, but I'd like my fruity vapes a little sweeter without toning down the flavor further with EM. Any advice?



Valley Vapour has TFA Sweetener. I haven't used it though.

With fruits, I normally add 2 drops Sour per 10ml. This helps the flavour pop, which actually means fruits should taste a little sweeter.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks @r0gue z0mbie 
I actually had some from Valley Vapour. I thought it was EM as well, lol. Will try the sour as well, thanks


----------



## Viper_SA

Let me know what you guys think. Original recipe had blue berry in and was called "Blue Dragon". I don't have blue berry, so I subbed with kiwi and renamed accordingly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Viper_SA that looks damn fine to me.

I'm just missing 1 ingredient, but I shall be mixing that up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Viper_SA said:


> Is there another sweetener to use instead of, or in conjuction with EM? Not one for dessert vapes, but I'd like my fruity vapes a little sweeter without toning down the flavor further with EM. Any advice?



You need to find some sucralose...not sure who stocks it, but it's a common sweetner that can be used in e-liquid. Just be warned it is very very potent, so if you do use it just use a few drops

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## cam

you can get your pharmacy to order you sucralose, or even some health shops. Remember it is very potent, and at too high a dose it will ruin a mix with a nasty aftertaste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

I'm usually stingey with what I do. But I'm currently tweaking:

3.5% TFA Jackfruit
2.5% Cap Dragonfruit
2.5% TFA Pear
1.5% TFA Bavarian Cream
1.0% TFA Marshmallow

Gonna lower the marshmallow and bav till by around 0.5% as it's become too round. Also need to increase the jackfruit and add some sour and see where that gets me. I need something that is _almost _minty - anyone know of something like honey that almost has a herbal mintiness to it?


----------



## Viper_SA

Mike said:


> I'm usually stingey with what I do. But I'm currently tweaking:
> 
> 3.5% TFA Jackfruit
> 2.5% Cap Dragonfruit
> 2.5% TFA Pear
> 1.5% TFA Bavarian Cream
> 1.0% TFA Marshmallow
> 
> Gonna lower the marshmallow and bav till by around 0.5% as it's become too round. Also need to increase the jackfruit and add some sour and see where that gets me. I need something that is _almost _minty - anyone know of something like honey that almost has a herbal mintiness to it?



Why not try and add a few drops of TFA Peppermint?


----------



## Mike

Not the sort of flavour I'm going for I'm afraid


----------



## Viper_SA

Just figured if you add little enough it could work. Maybe this could work http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/cool-mint-flavour-concentrate/ ?


----------



## Viper_SA

I have a quick question for the more experienced diyers here. As far as I know only 3 vensors sell nicotine, PG and VG locally. Valley Vapour,Skyblue and Vapour Mountan. I must admit I am a bit curious as to why there are such big differences in the pricing of these three products between the vendors. Has anyone noticed any one vendor's products to be superior to others?


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> I have a quick question for the more experienced diyers here. As far as I know only 3 vensors sell nicotine, PG and VG locally. Valley Vapour,Skyblue and Vapour Mountan. I must admit I am a bit curious as to why there are such big differences in the pricing of these three products between the vendors. Has anyone noticed any one vendor's products to be superior to others?


 
Lol, I think Skyblue are just agressive with their general strategy.
Their better-priced Nic, VG and PG is in NO WAY inferior. I suspect they're cheaper just because they choose to be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## WHeunis

Viper_SA said:


> I have a quick question for the more experienced diyers here. As far as I know only 3 vensors sell nicotine, PG and VG locally. Valley Vapour,Skyblue and Vapour Mountan. I must admit I am a bit curious as to why there are such big differences in the pricing of these three products between the vendors. Has anyone noticed any one vendor's products to be superior to others?



There might be slight differences between them - not that we (the end users) would likely be able to detect them.
Things like "Food Grade" and "Pharmaceutical Grade" can make a price difference. That mostly just involves the raw purity of the product, but for the most part, would not be detectable in our types of use.

That said, I have to agree with @r0gue z0mbie : A seller's strategy plays the largest part towards their pricing model.
Some vendors aim for a more "exclusive" client base, selling fewer units at a larger profit margin; While other vendors prefer selling more units for a smaller profit margin.
At the end of the day, both strategies have their pros and cons, and that is where MOST price discrepancies come from.

On top of it all, the quantities bought could give low-margin sellers an even bigger leg-up with larger discounts from distributors and the like, allowing them to push their prices even lower.

There are many factors that at the end of the day make up the "sum of the price".
But as far as Nic, PG and VG goes... the quality differences will be so small that you would have a near-improssible task of telling them apart in a proper blind test.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

Viper_SA said:


> I have a quick question for the more experienced diyers here. As far as I know only 3 vensors sell nicotine, PG and VG locally. Valley Vapour,Skyblue and Vapour Mountan. I must admit I am a bit curious as to why there are such big differences in the pricing of these three products between the vendors. Has anyone noticed any one vendor's products to be superior to others?



I know for a fact that the Nic sold by SkyBlue is the highest quality available commercially - so it is at least as good as the competition (and perhaps better, depending on their respective quality). 

As @r0gue z0mbie said, their prices are that good out of choice, not due to lower quality 

I can't speak to the quality that the other vendors sell, but I'm sure they are just as good - and if they charge more/less, then it is most likely just based on their respective business models (how much they can buy and sell, where they buy from, etc)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just wondered about this, since it kinda sucks having to buy from two or more vendors (not all stock all the flavors yet) and then having to pay courier fees multiple times and make sure someone is available to receive the items on different days sometimes. Would be awesome to get everything at the same place, for a good price.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mike

@Viper_SA what do VV not carry that you want? Last I checked they had a huge range.


----------



## Viper_SA

Mike said:


> @Viper_SA what do VV not carry that you want? Last I checked they had a huge range.



Very true, they do. I have ordered some gems from them, but then I need to order nic somewhere else to cut costs etc, which amounts to another courier etc. Anyway, was just curious as to anyones experience with possible differences in the nic, VG and PG bacause of the price differences. Not aimed negatively at any particular vendor.


----------



## Mike

Viper_SA said:


> Very true, they do. I have ordered some gems from them, but then I need to order nic somewhere else to cut costs etc, which amounts to another courier etc. Anyway, was just curious as to anyones experience with possible differences in the nic, VG and PG bacause of the price differences. Not aimed negatively at any particular vendor.




If you want a bigger range, you'll have to pay more. That's how businesses work I'm afraid. If you want to save money buying from different places, you'll have to pay additional courier costs. Sometimes it's better to support a vendor and hope the economies of scale eventually lead to a price drop or a better range.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh yes don't get me wrong, I mean no offence to any other retailer. Really

I am greateful to Valley Vapour for their range etc. And VM are true legends in the industry here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I don't really agree with that Mike. To me, bigger range = more sales = better turn-over = better prices and more customers etc. etc. It does make one a little curious though when vendor X sells a liter of VG for R300, vendor Y for R245 and vendor Z for R64  That was the onley reason for my original question, but as stated by some, if there is no real difference to be discerned, I guess it's still musical chairs with couriers


----------



## Mike

Sadly businesses don't work that way. Bigger range on a product that has a shelf life of under a year (according to TFA if I remember right) means more waste. If you have a problem paying R300 per liter for VG show the retailers with your wallet. Support the places you agree with. If you want to pay more and have a bigger range, great - the vendor might eventually lower their price of the product (which they're probably making their most profit off of?). If you want to have a limited range but pay less, your support might enable them to increase their range.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

@Viper_SA you could always start your own business and offer all of us these great deals you are looking for 

The problem with businesses that import stuff from all over the world is that they all operate differently. Therefore there is a difference in their pricing structure. These businesses are not selling easily available (or at least not locally available) products and the business of importing is infinitely more complex than what you may realize - I speak under correction as you may be quite knowledgeable on the subject, and I'm just assuming that, like most of us, you have very little experience in this area. To say that importing is a pain in the backside would be the understatement of the century 

As @Mike has said, in the end we have to respect their businesses or "vote with our wallets" if we don't. The only other alternative (besides bitching about it) would be to get into the business yourself - a form a DIY, if you will 

I think we are extremely fortunate to have as much choice as we do locally and that none of us need to deal with the headache of importing - I gladly pay a premium and/or shop around for that reason alone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> @Viper_SA
> 
> 
> The problem with businesses that import stuff from all over the world is that they all operate differently. Therefore there is a difference in their pricing structure. These businesses are not selling easily available (or at least not locally available) products and the business of importing is infinitely more complex than what you may realize - I speak under correction as you may be quite knowledgeable on the subject, and I'm just assuming that, like most of us, you have very little experience in this area. To say that importing is a pain in the backside would be the understatement of the century



And I can imagine DIY has an extra dimension in that you have no assurance a particular flavour will sell. So imagine bringing in litres of Mary Jane TFA and one 10ml bottle gets sold. I'd crack.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This turned out rather yummy.
> 
> A *Pink Lemonade* of sorts
> 
> Sweet Rasberry 8%
> Lemon Lime 5%
> Vanilla Swirl 3%
> 
> All TFA
> 
> The lemon lime is gorgeous!



I made a Vanilla Raspberry Cupcake which is similar to this, and it's turned out to be a winner! I used this recipe as inspiration 

TFA Vanilla Cupcake 6%
TFA Sweet Raspberry 5%
TFA Sweet Cream 4%
TFA Lemon & Lime 1%
TFA Berry Crunch 2%

The Raspberry/Lemon & Lime Combo works a treat, but I'd consider dropping the lemon/lime to just a few drops per mix, as it overpowers things very very easily!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Another Lemon/Lime experiment I tried...

TFA Orange Cream 8%
TFA Lemon & Lime 2%
TFA Sweet Cream 5%
TFA Fruit Circles 1%

Drop the lemon/lime by 1% if you want the orange to shine through more, but this is something I could see being vaped on a hot summers day.... It was refreshing without the need for koolada/menthol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've read this *Mustard Milk* (named after its creator) is supposedly brilliant, while being simple to make:
> 
> *Strawberry (TFA) 6%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 8%*
> 
> You can read on _*reddit *_all about why _fizzmustard _says this is such a great mix.
> I will be mixing it on the weekend, and will report back.


I made this, with 10% TFA Ripe Strawberry and 10% Vanilla Bean I/C, and the taste is AWESOME!

If you like you Melinda's Nilla Custard, then this one is for you! It has the distinct Melinda's taste, but with strawberry.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> I made a Vanilla Raspberry Cupcake which is similar to this, and it's turned out to be a winner! I used this recipe as inspiration
> 
> TFA Vanilla Cupcake 6%
> TFA Sweet Raspberry 5%
> TFA Sweet Cream 4%
> TFA Lemon & Lime 1%
> TFA Berry Crunch 2%
> 
> The Raspberry/Lemon & Lime Combo works a treat, but I'd consider dropping the lemon/lime to just a few drops per mix, as it overpowers things very very easily!



Ah thank you for this! I have all them flavours 

But are you not getting that sour'y burnt taste from the lemon lime?


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah thank you for this! I have all them flavours
> 
> But are you not getting that sour'y burnt taste from the lemon lime?



I am, but I've found with this mix it's not so bad actually. I am still trying to figure out how to get rid of the Sour/burnt taste, so my next batch of lemon/lime I'm gonna put some Apple Cider Vinegar to the mix to see if it helps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> I am, but I've found with this mix it's not so bad actually. I am still trying to figure out how to get rid of the Sour/burnt taste, so my next batch of lemon/lime I'm gonna put some Apple Cider Vinegar to the mix to see if it helps.



Okay good.

I read that it has something to do with that it has Vitamin B and something else in it, that causes that.


----------



## rogue zombie

kbgvirus said:


> Howzit guys came tried a new recipe yesterday came out really nice, but i would like it to be better if you guys can test it and maybe add your feedback it will be much appreciated.
> 
> Raspberry (TFA) - 10%
> Lemon & Lime (CAP) - 5%
> 2 drops of EM per 10 ml



Where did you get CAP lemon lime?
I was trying to create a Pink Lemonade too, but the TFA Lemon Lime doesn't work for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kbgvirus

Howzit guys, tried a new recipe yesterday came out really nice, but i would like it to be better if you guys can test it and maybe add your feedback it will be much appreciated.

Raspberry (TFA) - 10%
Lemon & Lime (CAP) - 5%
2 drops of EM per 10 ml


----------



## kbgvirus

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Where did you get CAP lemon lime?
> I was trying to create a Pink Lemonade too, but the TFA Lemon Lime doesn't work for me.


Picked it up from Vape Cartel, have a chat to @KieranD has a whole variety of concentrates

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

kbgvirus said:


> Howzit guys came tried a new recipe yesterday came out really nice, but i would like it to be better if you guys can test it and maybe add your feedback it will be much appreciated.
> 
> Raspberry (TFA) - 10%
> Lemon & Lime (CAP) - 5%
> 2 drops of EM per 10 ml



The only thing I would do to that is add say 3% of Vanilla Swirl. Just to round it off nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

UnholyMunk said:


> I made this, with 10% TFA Ripe Strawberry and 10% Vanilla Bean I/C, and the taste is AWESOME!
> 
> If you like you Melinda's Nilla Custard, then this one is for you! It has the distinct Melinda's taste, but with strawberry.



Got both these flavors, so far not a fan of the Ripe strawberry. Will give this a go and see if my tastebuds have taken a liking to vanilla yet. Was considering this with passion fruit or guava, but I'll try this first. Anyone have an idea for a lemonade base using tfa lemon/lime? Want to give a passion fruit/lemonade a shot with lots of koolada for cane


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Got both these flavors, so far not a fan of the Ripe strawberry. Will give this a go and see if my tastebuds have taken a liking to vanilla yet. Was considering this with passion fruit or guava, but I'll try this first. Anyone have an idea for a lemonade base using tfa lemon/lime? Want to give a passion fruit/lemonade a shot with lots of koolada for cane



Just whipped up a 0mg sample of this. Amazing! Think I used too little vanilla in previous mixes. Thanx for the recipe. Just chucked the 10/10% flavor in with pure VG, no PG. Might up the flavor to 12% for a max VG juice. Really liking it, thanks people. This is what I ha hoped this thread would bring about, some great new ideas and easy recipes 

Chucking it at 0.2 ohm in the CLT v3 on a Vanilla mech right now, it's quite foggy in here........

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## UnholyMunk

Viper_SA said:


> Just whipped up a 0mg sample of this. Amazing! Think I used too little vanilla in previous mixes. Thanx for the recipe. Just chucked the 10/10% flavor in with pure VG, no PG. Might up the flavor to 12% for a max VG juice. Really liking it, thanks people. This is what I ha hoped this thread would bring about, some great new ideas and easy recipes
> 
> Chucking it at 0.2 ohm in the CLT v3 on a Vanilla mech right now, it's quite foggy in here........


Awesome! If you're patient, give it a week to steep for the flavours to mellow out just a little more, it really starts coming into it's own then.


----------



## Matt

Did you both use the ripe strawberry?
On reddit they kept commenting that the ripe strawberry with vanilla bean ice cream dont go together and create a weird taste to the juice.


----------



## UnholyMunk

Matt said:


> Did you both use the ripe strawberry?
> On reddit they kept commenting that the ripe strawberry with vanilla bean ice cream dont go together and create a weird taste to the juice.


Yes I did, and I didn't get any weird tastes at all...


----------



## Mike

It's an excellent combo. No weird tastes at all


----------



## Matt

Thats great was worried about a bad taste. Im placing my order soon think ill try both options. Only problem is that i have to pay R75 extra for shipping just a strawberry bottle from VV.  

Notes from the creator of the recipe:

The only definitive answer is completely subjective but...they don't work together because it tastes bad 

I can speculate on specifics though I'm not really qualified as a perfumist; this is just experiential data from my notes.


Strawberry (Ripe) contains ethyl caproate which gives a pretty distinct pineapple note, and most palates find this flavor clashes with the creaminess of Vanilla Bean Ice Cream.
Strawberry contains undecalactone, a lactone. Lactones are esters of hydroxycarboxylic acids and have a fatty, butter-ish character. Undecalactone pairs well with the cream of Vanilla Bean Ice Cream to bridge the two ingredients together.
Strawberry (Ripe) contains a lot more maltol than Strawberry and by comparison is too sweet when paired withVanilla Bean Ice Cream.
Strawberry contains a bit of vanillin.
Strawberry (Ripe) contains (Z)-3-hexen-1-ol which has a pungent, fresh-cut grass flavor. Good for mimicking a fresh-off-the-runner strawberry, but bad for mixing with a cream.
Basically Strawberry (Ripe) is pungent, plant-like and sour which makes it an unpleasant match for Vanilla Bean Ice Cream.


----------



## Mike

@Matt, remember Fizzmustard is very particular and at the end of the day, taste is subjective.

I prefer the more authentic flavour of strawberry ripe it tastes like ice cream and strawberries, not strawberry flavoured ice cream.


----------



## BumbleBee

I've just tried the Mustard Milk that I mixed yesterday, I also used Ripe Strawberry. At 70vg it's one of the better strawberry mixes I've tried so far, even though it is quite sweet.


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm having some Mustard Milk now for the first time, with normal TFA Strawberry in the percentages recommended - I see what the big deal is all about. I mean its still only Strawberries and Cream, but done perfectly

It basically gets the best out of both flavours. I've always used Vanilla Bean Ice Cream as a mixer. And I see what he means - it is a pretty complex (deep) flavour with notes of ice cream, vanilla and the vanilla bean'ness.

Then the Strawberry just shines in ALL its glory. You get the tanginess, the sweetness, the texture and its not toned down by lots of creams over it.

This Fizzmustard clearly messed around with the percentages untill he got it spot on. I'd love to try his Nana Cream clone, but apperently from what I've read, you ABSOLUTELY NEED LA (I think thats LorAnn) Banana Cream for it


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh and if I didn't have Strawberry, I would use Ripe - maybe tweak the percentage.


----------



## Matt

I could see if i can bring back some lorAnn with me from europe. Going mid july and saw them on a website for a decent price about R140 per 30ml. A couple flavours should work. If you guys are interested we can work something out.

http://pink-mule.com/e-liquid-uk/aromas-essences-flavours-uk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Matt

Also found them on a cake baking site. Definitely going to bring some with me. 

http://www.maakjetaart.nl/lorann-sm...ana-cream-flavor-banaan-smaakstof-p-5471.html


----------



## acorn

I have my TFA Vanilla bean ice cream incoming from Skyblue and cant wait to try what you you're guys are doing here,
also some TFA Blueberry Xtra and think that will also go well, maybe something like:



Any advice/ experience on a Blue Berry Vanilla Bean Ice Cream ?
Thought of starting on the same percentages as the Strawberry and work it from there...
Thank you for an awesome thread, hope I can contribute in the near future


----------



## Melinda

VapeViper said:


> I have my TFA Vanilla bean ice cream incoming from Skyblue and cant wait to try what you you're guys are doing here,
> also some TFA Blueberry Xtra and think that will also go well, maybe something like:
> View attachment 28996
> 
> 
> Any advice/ experience on a Blue Berry Vanilla Bean Ice Cream ?
> Thought of starting on the same percentages as the Strawberry and work it from there...
> Thank you for an awesome thread, hope I can contribute in the near future



Just be careful with the Blueberry it's rather potent, and may overpower the vanilla bean ice cream...I will go high on the Ice cream and low on the Blueberry and try that first

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Been vaping this for the last two days, and it is lovely. It is like a thick cinnamon pancake.



UnholyMunk said:


> I have another recipe which I wanna share. It's my own recipe which I thought could be very good, ended up smoking my 10ml tester in a day.
> 
> 12% CAP Vanilla Custard
> 6% CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl
> 3% TFA Dulche de Leche
> 
> 3 Drops EM per 10ml
> 
> Steep for at least 2 weeks, 3 preferably.



As Melinda suggested, if you make it TFA, as I did, the percentages are a little different


Melinda said:


> I'll go in at 6% with the Danish as well and the Vanilla at 10% the Dulce is spot on if I read the recipe correctly. 0.5 - 1% EM should be fine in this recipe, It will be sweet enough with the Vanilla and the Cinnamon and the Dulce, more than 1% may over sweeten this juice.
> .



So TFA Vanilla Custard 10%
TFA Cinnamon Danish 6%
TFA Dulce 3%
EM 1%

It needed a month steep, because I couldn't be bothered with hot bath steeping. 
It's great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Been vaping this for the last two days, and it is lovely. It is like a thick cinnamon pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> As Melinda suggested, if you make it TFA, as I did, the percentages are a little different
> 
> 
> So TFA Vanilla Custard 10%
> TFA Cinnamon Danish 6%
> TFA Dulce 3%
> EM 1%
> 
> It needed a month steep, because I couldn't be bothered with hot bath steeping.
> It's great!


Nice! I am happy you're liking it, sir  I'm mixing up another batch of this tonight! I've been making so many new things lately, that I keep forgetting to re-visit some of my older (and delicious) recipes.  Thanks for the reminder on this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> Nice! I am happy you're liking it, sir  I'm mixing up another batch of this tonight! I've been making so many new things lately, that I keep forgetting to re-visit some of my older (and delicious) recipes.  Thanks for the reminder on this one!



Thank YOU. It will most definitely be going into my 'regular recipes' book


----------



## michael dos santos

Have u guys tried any good recipes with peanut butter


----------



## cam

working on 2 with potential now, will share when i have them down to a t. wont share any unfinished creations.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I like this one


----------



## Viper_SA

My version of Turkish Delight (no chocolate)


----------



## michael dos santos

cam said:


> working on 2 with potential now, will share when i have them down to a t. wont share any unfinished creations.


Shit dude!!


Viper_SA said:


> I like this one
> 
> View attachment 29150


Not such a fan of bananas but I'll try it with strawberry or maybe a lil bit of black berry 
Made a 10ml of 10% peanut butter 5% strawberry ripe and 5% smooth came out very nyc gana make another batch and let it steep for a week or so, also not to sure if I'm using the smooth rite or not as this is like my first proper attempt


----------



## kbgvirus

Evening guys does anyone have a good chocolate milk / nesquick type recipe i can try, my choc attempts keep coming out tasting like dark choc


----------



## Mike

I'd also be curious about this one. All my chocolate attempts have ended up tasting like protein shakes.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Melinda

Ugh I send 3 chocolates to my main tester a couple of months ago...he thought I was trying to kill him....I can't work with chocolate everything taste fake.

In my opnion the chocolates should be sweeten with some sucralose and not EM, and see how that works I'm too scared to try it again....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kbgvirus

@Melinda got some cream soda from you a while back, still trying to get that to work, any suggestions? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda

kbgvirus said:


> @Melinda got some cream soda from you a while back, still trying to get that to work, any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Nope nothing...not a flavour I played with at all, don't even know what it tastes like...what have you tried so far?


----------



## kbgvirus

Melinda said:


> Nope nothing...not a flavour I played with at all, don't even know what it tastes like...what have you tried so far?


On its own i find it really bad, iv tried it with bav cream, vanilla swirl and another i cant remember, i just cant find a good combo for it, is the concentrate TFA?


----------



## Melinda

yes it's a TFA Concentrate, and had a few guys here that stated it's the American version of Cream Soda instead of the one that we as South African's know.

I got some for a customer that asked for it specifically, and don't think it will make my cut to be a flavour I stock in bulk.

Melinda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I think @qball mentioned that he played with cream soda a while back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kbgvirus

Melinda said:


> yes it's a TFA Concentrate, and had a few guys here that stated it's the American version of Cream Soda instead of the one that we as South African's know.
> 
> I got some for a customer that asked for it specifically, and don't think it will make my cut to be a flavour I stock in bulk.
> 
> Melinda





Viper_SA said:


> I think @qball mentioned that he played with cream soda a while back


Thanks guys, @qball did you have any luck with the cream soda? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

Has anyone compared TFA custard to contenders? I'm getting a slight hint of pepperiness at higher percentages...


----------



## Matt

I prefer cap custard over the tfa custard. It tastes more like custard to me.


----------



## Viper_SA

Haven't tried this, but maybe it's worth a shot?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt

Interesting youtube channel. Keeping on eye out what recipes he is going to share. 

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCFoe3PEb1_7sAY1ZgehNP3A

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Has anyone compared TFA custard to contenders? I'm getting a slight hint of pepperiness at higher percentages...



I've not won with TFA custard. It takes forever and a day to steep, which I can deal with, but if you use slightly too much, it will just leave any juice its in with a soapy vape.

I way prefer CAP for any juice where custard is the main flavour. I will only use TFA in small percentages to round off flavours. 

And from what I've read, most USpremium custard juices use CAP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

WHeunis said:


> There might be slight differences between them - not that we (the end users) would likely be able to detect them.
> Things like "Food Grade" and "Pharmaceutical Grade" can make a price difference. That mostly just involves the raw purity of the product, but for the most part, would not be detectable in our types of use.
> 
> That said, I have to agree with @r0gue z0mbie : A seller's strategy plays the largest part towards their pricing model.
> Some vendors aim for a more "exclusive" client base, selling fewer units at a larger profit margin; While other vendors prefer selling more units for a smaller profit margin.
> At the end of the day, both strategies have their pros and cons, and that is where MOST price discrepancies come from.
> 
> On top of it all, the quantities bought could give low-margin sellers an even bigger leg-up with larger discounts from distributors and the like, allowing them to push their prices even lower.
> 
> There are many factors that at the end of the day make up the "sum of the price".
> But as far as Nic, PG and VG goes... the quality differences will be so small that you would have a near-improssible task of telling them apart in a proper blind test.


AFAIK all vendors mentioned are selling USP or B.P. rated product which makes it pharma grade. 

The pricing is rather supplier related. VM sells imported 30ml 36mg nic Packaged at souce.
SK imports 100mg nic or higher concentration and mixes down and packages locally bringing cost down.
No clue how VV does theirs.

VV sells Vegatable extracted glycerin if you worried about where your glycerin comes from. I don't care as long as its BP or USP rated its chemically the same thing just the 0.02% impurities are different. That VG term irks me in the vape world its not correct terminology as most "VG" you can get your hands on is not vegatable extracted glycerin. 

So the pricing depends on where the vendor is comfortable getting product from. Imported is more expensive but maybe that vendor feels its better than localy available PG for example.

I suppose you need to make up you own mind as to where you buy from.

As to picking up differences from product to product.
SK, VV, VM and dolly varden VG all taste mostly the same to me, but alphapham which is also BP rated has a crappy after taste. 
VM nic has a slight peppery taste which I actually quite like in unflavoured juice and SK's nic is a bit harsher but not peppery so a nice TH if thats what you looking for.

Happy DIY ing folks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks for that detailed response @Gazzacpt. The kind of thing I was asking, but some people got a little carried away and thought I was attacking vendors. The main reason for my question was because I have tasted Dolly Varden, Clicks, Dischem and Skyblue VG in it's pure form, and there were slight differences. (Stuck my finger in the bottle and put it in my mouth kinda taste test). 

The Dolly Varden seems sweeter to me, so I need less EM or Sucralose in a mix. The Alphapharm does have a funny after taste, I agree. Dischem and Clicks brands I have only been able to find smaller quantities, so not an option for large batches really.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

So, I tweaked the Green Dragon recipe a little bit, and it is amazing right now! Busy vaping my 3rd 50ml bottle of it and loving it. Running it on the Rogue and Derringer on 3mm, 22 and 24G coils. Between 0.18 and 0.3 ohm. 




The dropped kiwi really make the raspberry pop, and on the last 50ml batch I ran out of raspberry, so I went 50/50 on raspberry/strawberry TFA. 

Also made my own Sucralose from the Equisweet sucralose and PG. Added 10ml sucralose powder to 100ml PG. Added 3 drops per 50ml for extra sweetness. 

Also planning some purple dragon, gold dragon, red dragon etc etc once I get new flavors from @drew 

Tomorrow is dessert day with a few new recipes. In the planner is a strawberry/cream/waffle, an apple pie (my own version of Gollum's Apple, but I know I won't get close to the original), a banana split thingy and a cappucno-ish thingy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Have some mango, guava and passion fruit flavors. Impulse buy from my fruit-streak. Any suggestions for recipes? Can't seem to wrap my head around any good ideas with these.


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Have some mango, guava and passion fruit flavors. Impulse buy from my fruit-streak. Any suggestions for recipes? Can't seem to wrap my head around any good ideas with these.



Mango Ice
Guava Ice
Passion Fruit Ice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Mango Ice
> Guava Ice
> Passion Fruit Ice



Ice, Ice, Baby

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm pretty sure Mango and Vanilla Bean Ice Cream would be nice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm pretty sure Mango and Vanilla Bean Ice Cream would be nice?



Tried plum and passion fruit with some vanilla cup cake. Hated the passion fruit, plum was okay. Wish there was a yoghurt base to add passion fruit to......


----------



## Viper_SA

Mixed this up last night. Couldn't wait any more, so I tasted it now. 0.3 ohm, 3mm ID twsited 28G on a Derringer and a mech. WOW! Now I have to wrestle the bottle from my cold stiff fingers ad let it steep some more. Loving it to bits!

I give you, Viper's Strawberry Waffle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Mixed this up last night. Couldn't wait any more, so I tasted it now. 0.3 ohm, 3mm ID twsited 28G on a Derringer and a mech. WOW! Now I have to wrestle the bottle from my cold stiff fingers ad let it steep some more. Loving it to bits!
> 
> I give you, Viper's Strawberry Waffle
> 
> View attachment 29633



@XxreaperxX you might like this one. Maybe bump up the caramel a little bit. Also saw a Suicide Bunny Madrina clone in this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-ejuice-clone-megathread.t11256/page-11#post-236262... Worth a sho I think, seeing as you love the Madrina so much. Think www.valleyvapour.co.za has almost all te ingredients. Also check out www.skybluevaping.co.za and I think you could be brewing in now time bud.


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Tried plum and passion fruit with some vanilla cup cake. Hated the passion fruit, plum was okay. Wish there was a yoghurt base to add passion fruit to......



Well I think FA does a yoghurt 
Apperently yoghurt is "the new cereal". And I'll be all but too happy to vape some - I frikken love yoghurt. I never grew out of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well I think FA does a yoghurt
> Apperently yoghurt is "the new cereal". And I'll be all but too happy to vape some - I frikken love yoghurt. I never grew out of it.



TFA has a yougurt as well...it's called Greek Yogurt and it's amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

free3dom said:


> TFA has a yougurt as well...it's called Greek Yogurt and it's amazing



Seems some TFA resellers are holding out on us @r0gue z0mbie .....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> TFA has a yougurt as well...it's called Greek Yogurt and it's amazing



Oh really? 
Hmm... I think I need to ask Skyblue to stop holding out on me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## XxreaperxX

Mmmm this sounds like a must thanks viper_sa will give it a go


----------



## yuganp

I never responded to this thread as I mainly Vape a diy menthol ice mix, about 250ml a month. 
I don't respond much to the diy threads as I am a single type of flavour vaper.


If any one wants to try a menthol mix this is what Vape

3% skyblue menthol 
1.5% koolada
0.5% em

For some variation I add some fruit concentrates, between 3-5% of it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

yuganp said:


> I never responded to this thread as I mainly Vape a diy menthol ice mix, about 250ml a month.
> I don't respond much to the diy threads as I am a single type of flavour vaper.
> 
> 
> If any one wants to try a menthol mix this is what Vape
> 
> 3% skyblue menthol
> 1.5% koolada
> 0.5% em
> 
> For some variation I add some fruit concentrates, between 3-5% of it.



Ah, the menthol master makes an appearance!
Lovely to see you again @yuganp - youve been rather scarce
Just a question, i know we were discussing the different strengths of menthol concentrate a while back. Which one do you use? And which one is the one currently available from SkyBlue?


----------



## yuganp

Silver said:


> Ah, the menthol master makes an appearance!
> Lovely to see you again @yuganp - youve been rather scarce
> Just a question, i know we were discussing the different strengths of menthol concentrate a while back. Which one do you use? And which one is the one currently available from SkyBlue?



I used to use the tfa menthol previously but skyblue stopped supplying this. 

I currently use the following http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-...avourings/Flavouring-additives/DIY-Menthol-60 

Be careful as it is very strong.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

yuganp said:


> I used to use the tfa menthol previously but skyblue stopped supplying this.
> 
> I currently use the following http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-...avourings/Flavouring-additives/DIY-Menthol-60
> 
> Be careful as it is very strong.



That it is, I use maximum 1 drop per 2ml juice, mor ethan that I struggle to get down 
Like Melinda told me the day I bought it, ifyou don't already have, it WILL put hair on your chest


----------



## free3dom

yuganp said:


> I used to use the tfa menthol previously but skyblue stopped supplying this.
> 
> I currently use the following http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-...avourings/Flavouring-additives/DIY-Menthol-60
> 
> Be careful as it is very strong.



Hey @yuganp good to see (hear from) you again. Hope you'll make the meet next weekend again 

I've been using the 10% menthol from SkyBlue (now discontinued) and just Friday I got some of the 60% you linked - funny thing is this morning when I opened the bottle it was completely solid  

Seems the higher concentrate menthol is a not a big fan of the cold. It's not a problem of course, giving the bottle a quick bath in some warm water turns it back to liquid form in no time - but I thought it was quite funny

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## yuganp

Will be at the next meet hopefully earlier this time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

yuganp said:


> Will be at the next meet hopefully earlier this time



Awesome! When I feel a cool breeze I'll know you've arrived

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide

@Derick Your juices are totally fantastic, the Strawberry Snap should be illegal, just cannot stop vaping on this!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

DarkSide said:


> @Derick Your juices are totally fantastic, the Strawberry Snap should be illegal, just cannot stop vaping on this!



If Strawberry Snap was illegal...you and I can have a vape meet in jail

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide

@free3dom agree fully and as I have to drink so much water, this I drink with BonAqua Apple/Mint water, damn, heaven on earth, going to start mixing my waters to match my juices, just found a new hobby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

DarkSide said:


> @free3dom agree fully and as I have to drink so much water, this I drink with BonAqua Apple/Mint water, damn, heaven on earth, going to start mixing my waters to match my juices, just found a new hobby!



Fruitastic! 
I never even considered flavoured water to supplement my vaping - good tip, thanks 

What I do enjoy is pairing my juice with meals - different juices go better/worse with different types of food, yet another way vaping is better than smoking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide

@free3dom We can start a consultancy business, not what wine to go with a meal, but what juice to select and then what water to go with that juice...We could be onto something here!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Check this out - Fizzmustard (Mustard Milk) is a retailer, here's a pic of his line. Check the Genoa flavour profile *drool*







Flakes  I'd like some flake'y cereal vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt

Buckland - STONE FRUIT, CANDIED NUTS, MALTED GRAIN

A rich blend of peaches, plums, sweetened cashews and sunflower seeds. An earthy malted grain rounds out this flavor and brings all elements together. Designed specifically to pair with Pale Ale or IPA beer and inspired by the art of craft brewing.

Fontana - BARTLETT PEAR, DAIRY CREAM, KAFFIR LIME

Tart, juicy pears suspended in a tangy cream, garnished with fresh lime.

Genoa - BREAKFAST FRUITS, CEREAL FLAKES, ALMOND MILK

Strawberries and blueberries drenched in nutty almond milk and a crumble of shortbread cereal flakes.

Skullflower - LEMON SORBET, MACERATED BERRIES, KUMQUAT PRESERVES

A perfect warm-weather liquid. Sour lemon sorbet topped with sweet, macerated berries and an intriguing kumquat preserve.

Widow's Walk - MEDITERRANEAN FRUIT, BOTANICAL TEA, MINT LEAF

An herbal tisane of bright pomegranates and dates, verdant basil and Clary sage, chilled with a hint of bruised mint leaf.



Now lets hope some of our retailers are checking out this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Matt said:


> Now lets hope some of our retailers are checking out this thread.



Jees, they all sound nice.

I could be wrong, but I'm sure I read he only sells in his State because of tax yada yada. Not sure if he'd be up for exporting though.


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Check this out - Fizzmustard (Mustard Milk) is a retailer, here's a pic of his line. Check the Genoa flavour profile *drool*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flakes  I'd like some flake'y cereal vape



Oooo, I'd like some frosted flakes too


----------



## Viper_SA

A few more testers that came out nice:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## nemo

@Viper_SA may I ask what the EM and sucralose you are using. Stopped at 3 different pharmacies to try find stevia liquid and nothing


----------



## Viper_SA

Hi @nemo forgot to add, sorry.
I use EM from Skyblue. Diluted whole 10ml bottle of crystals to 100ml PG.
Used the sucralose from Equisweet. Filled the same 10ml bottle with sucralose crystals and diluted with 100ml PG again.

Got it from Pick n Pay. The citric acid I sometimes use in place of TFA Sour. I diluted that 1g to 10ml PG.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Waheed



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey, um, is this THE LoRann Banana Cream?
http://prubuy.co.za/bulk-buy-lorann-oils-candy-baking/sku/SEM353IdmhlyESMg4OAcwYKiAi/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey, um, is this THE LoRann Banana Cream?
> http://prubuy.co.za/bulk-buy-lorann-oils-candy-baking/sku/SEM353IdmhlyESMg4OAcwYKiAi/



Yes it is. Quite expensive there and it seems a drop ship website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Waltervh said:


> Hehehehe Just had a taste and a look at my first recipe I did when I started in Feb, and at that stage i thought I nailed it, I thought this DIY thing is easy. When I look and taste it now I can not believe how noob I was and probably still am.
> 
> Just thought I will share my latest creation I made a week ago.
> After 15ml of Strawberry concentrate, this is the first one I really like
> 
> Please let me know what you think?
> 
> View attachment 27708


Wow you're quite the mixologist!


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hey guys.

Has anybody played with a Dragonfruit/Kiwi mix yet?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Viper_SA

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Has anybody played with a Dragonfruit/Kiwi mix yet?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 29931


Shot thanks

How did you like the end result?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Busy with my 3rd 50ml bottle..... They hardly have time to steep. Love it


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ok. Will give it a go

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Deckie

Sounds good. Thanks Viper

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## acorn

10 Days steeped and it came through pretty smooth, will up the Banana Cream with 2% next time
All TFA flavours: 60VG/40PG 12mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

So I have been playing around with a Cinnabon type recipe for a while now and this is the 6th iteration thereof. 
The seventh one is busy steeping but it is quite good as it is here if you like a sweet vape. 

Cinnamon Danish 8%
Bavarian Cream 3%
Toasted Marshmallow 3%
Graham Cracker Clear 2%
Caramel 4%
Acetyl Pyrazine 1 drop per 5ml
Sweetener 1 drop per 5ml

Needs to steep for at least a week. I give it a hot water bath, a good shake, 10 seconds in the microwave, 24 hours stored with the cap off, another good shake, and then I let it stand for a week shaking & airing it daily.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dewald.kotze

DarkSide said:


> @Derick Your juices are totally fantastic, the Strawberry Snap should be illegal, just cannot stop vaping on this!


Not sure if this is a stoopid question, but is there a recipe for Strawberry snap?


----------



## Viper_SA

dewald.kotze said:


> Not sure if this is a stoopid question, but is there a recipe for Strawberry snap?



I tried the strawberry snap a few months back, when I was still vaping on the Nautilus Mini exclusively. Must admit, at the 12mg and gear then I did not taste any strawberry and very little snap.

Maybe try some TFA Strawberry, TFA Peppermint, Some menthol and koolada..... I tried it without menthol, just with peppermint, but there are nicer things to mix with strawberry for me.


----------



## Waheed

I mixed strawberry with spearmint and menthol and a few drops of koolada


----------



## BioHAZarD

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 29931


Made the following

Dragonfruit 6%
Kiwi 3%
Blueberry 1%

50/50 mix

3mg NIC

Busy steeping. Will let you know how it turns out

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Hey guys, sorry I've been so quiet... I haven't been doing anything new with my DIY, just been mixing up some tried and trusted recipes for the past few weeks 

Last night some inspiration hit me, and I think I've come up with another winner... I tried a little yesterday right after mixing, and it has some potential. try it out, adjust/tweak and let me know what you think 

TFA Orange Cream 8%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice-Cream 6%
TFA Fruit Circles 3%
EM 2 drops per 10ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> Hey guys, sorry I've been so quiet... I haven't been doing anything new with my DIY, just been mixing up some tried and trusted recipes for the past few weeks
> 
> Last night some inspiration hit me, and I think I've come up with another winner... I tried a little yesterday right after mixing, and it has some potential. try it out, adjust/tweak and let me know what you think
> 
> TFA Orange Cream 8%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice-Cream 6%
> TFA Fruit Circles 3%
> EM 2 drops per 10ml



Oh man I tempted to make this, but my experience with TFA orange is not good - it tastes like orange for sure, but I don't like it.

This recipe does sound good though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh man I tempted to make this, but my experience with TFA orange is not good - it tastes like orange for sure, but I don't like it.
> 
> This recipe does sound good though


Yeah, I know exactly what you mean... It reminds me of that's scotts emulsion orange flavour I used to have as a kid. Not the best on its own, but I'm hoping it'll work in this mix


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah, I know exactly what you mean... It reminds me of that's scotts emulsion orange flavour I used to have as a kid. Not the best on its own, but I'm hoping it'll work in this mix



I think it might work nicely with the VB Ice Cream rounding it off... this is what tempts me.


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I think it might work nicely with the VB Ice Cream rounding it off... this is what tempts me.


Yeah, that vanilla bean ice cream is a magical flavour in a mix.... it adds such depth, it's actually crazy! I'm finding a 50/50 mix of VBIC and Bavarian Cream go REALLY well together and I'm finding myself wanting to add this combo to everything I make now  Almost like my own 'milkstone'.

I'll report back with my findings in a week once this mix has steeped, but after tasting the fresh mix, I think this will be a good base for experimentation for a potential AWESOME juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nemo

@UnholyMunk May I ask what percentage you doing the vanilla bean ice cream and bavarian creme at?


----------



## UnholyMunk

nemo said:


> @UnholyMunk May I ask what percentage you doing the vanilla bean ice cream and bavarian creme at?



Normally I'm doing a 50/50 mix of the 2. but I do mix it up a little depending on the recipe and the flavour I want to achieve.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah, that vanilla bean ice cream is a magical flavour in a mix.... it adds such depth, it's actually crazy! I'm finding a 50/50 mix of VBIC and Bavarian Cream go REALLY well together and I'm finding myself wanting to add this combo to everything I make now  Almost like my own 'milkstone'.



Oh nice. I must definitely try that.


----------



## Dazz

Alex said:


> smoakleyyyMixologist 6 points 23 days ago
> 
> *Raspberry Custard* (my personal favorite mix I've made)
> 
> 
> FA Meringue 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> CAP Vanilla Custard v1 5%
> FA Raspberry 2%
> FA Bilberry .5%
> FA Apple Pie 1.5%
> Mix and forget for at least a week, preferably 2, and you will not be disappointed. Assuming you aren't mortified by raspberry anyway. xD
> 
> When I get my next order of flavors in I want to try replacing FA Raspberry with INW Raspberry and see how that affects the taste.
> 
> 
> permalink


Hi Alex,I see you're a fellow Benonian, Will you be at the Vape meet tomorrow morning ?


----------



## free3dom

Dazz said:


> Hi Alex,I see you're a fellow Benonian, Will you be at the Vape meet tomorrow morning ?



Welcome to the forum @Dazz 

What vape meet tomorrow? We have one on Sunday in Midrand


----------



## Alex

Dazz said:


> Hi Alex,I see you're a fellow Benonian, Will you be at the Vape meet tomorrow morning ?



I'm always up for a vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dazz

free3dom said:


> Welcome to the forum @Dazz
> 
> What vape meet tomorrow? We have one on Sunday in Midrand


Isn't the one at Harvard cafe on Saturday morning ?


----------



## free3dom

Dazz said:


> Isn't the one at Harvard cafe on Saturday morning ?



Sunday 28th @ 11AM 

Hope to see you there


----------



## rogue zombie

So Skyblue has now added Greek Yoghurt. What are we doing with it?

*cough* @free3dom give up a recipe *cough*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So Skyblue has now added Greek Yoghurt. What are we doing with it?
> 
> *cough* @free3dom give up a recipe *cough*


Hahaha! I was wondering ow long it would take before the Frozen Yoghurt craze comes to South Africa. It's all the rage among my friends in the UK who vape.

I know "Blueberry Yogurt" seems to be popular among my friends, so maybe start with those 2 ingredients

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> Hahaha! I was wondering ow long it would take before the Frozen Yoghurt craze comes to South Africa. It's all the rage among my friends in the UK who vape.
> 
> I know "Blueberry Yogurt" seems to be popular among my friends, so maybe start with those 2 ingredients



Yeah man, add a bit of Koolada for the coolness, and it should be well wicked.

I'm definitely going to mix up a Blueberry (Extra) fro-yo, I'm just not sure about percentages.


----------



## VapeSnow

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yeah man, add a bit of Koolada for the coolness, and it should be well wicked.
> 
> I'm definitely going to mix up a Blueberry (Extra) fro-yo, I'm just not sure about percentages.


I think the yogurt will mix well with vanilla bean ice cream to make a frozen yogurt? 

Maybe a nice peach frozen yogurt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So Skyblue has now added Greek Yoghurt. What are we doing with it?
> 
> *cough* @free3dom give up a recipe *cough*



The yogurt goes very well with most fruits, use it at around 5-10% 

Here's some inspiration 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/39021

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeSnow said:


> I think the yogurt will mix well with vanilla bean ice cream to make a frozen yogurt?
> 
> Maybe a nice peach frozen yogurt!



OH YES... that could most definitely work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> The yogurt goes very well with most fruits, use it at around 5-10%
> 
> Here's some inspiration
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/39021



Good man.

I also like the idea of using 2% to smoothen out mixes. I normally use 0.5% cheesecake, but this should work nicely to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Good man.
> 
> I also like the idea of using 2% to smoothen out mixes. I normally use 0.5% cheesecake, but this should work nicely to.



Yeah, it can be a very nice background note as well at lower percentages and is a nice change from using creams/vbic - another very versatile concentrate that can play the leading man or a supporting role

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

Been working on my own take of Strawberries and Cream. Got the creaminess down but I think I might need to up the strawberry

Here's what I've got so far

Ripe Strawberry 9%
Bavarian Cream 9%
Dulce de Leche 4%
Smooth 0.2% 

I've mixed it at 70/30 VG/PG and it's very smooth. I'm still steeping a batch and will report back when it's done about 1-2 weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

TFA (Ripe) Strawberry works well at 12% and high VG for me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Zenooph

Viper_SA said:


> TFA (Ripe) Strawberry works well at 12% and high VG for me



Thanks for the info, do you think 12% will overpower the bavarian cream in the mix?

Maybe only bounce it up to 11% first and then try it from there.


----------



## rogue zombie

Speaking of Strawberries and Cream - I tried a complicated Strawberries and Cream consisting of seven ingredients. Forgot about till yesterday. And the crazy thing is it tasted a little like Mustard Milk. BUT if anything, Mustard Milk is better, which consists of two ingredients.

Hard to beat Mustard Milk:

TFA Strawberry 6%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

Mustard Milk sounds awesome, but I'm waiting for Skyblue to get some Vanilla bean ice cream in

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## UnholyMunk

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Speaking of Strawberries and Cream - I tried a complicated Strawberries and Cream consisting of seven ingredients. Forgot about till yesterday. And the crazy thing is it tasted a little like Mustard Milk. BUT if anything, Mustard Milk is better, which consists of two ingredients.
> 
> Hard to beat Mustard Milk:
> 
> TFA Strawberry 6%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%



This is a great recipe, but I still prefer my tweaked version  (each to their own I guess... the beauty of DIY)

10% TFA Strawberry Ripe
10% TFA VBIC

Shake till milky and then steep for 2 weeks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> This is a great recipe, but I still prefer my tweaked version  (each to their own I guess... the beauty of DIY)
> 
> 10% TFA Strawberry Ripe
> 10% TFA VBIC
> 
> Shake till milky and then steep for 2 weeks!



Missed that, I think.

I'll have to give that one a go then.


----------



## Viper_SA

I do it at 10% TFA VBIC and 12% TFA Ripe Strawberry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

Just for the whole "steeping" story. Same juice, 0mg in the big bottle, 6mg in the little bottle. Both kept out of the sun and aged for around 2 weeks. Definite pinkness from the oxidised nic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

For those near one, President Hyper had Dolly Varden for R20.99/250ml today. I left some on the shelve this time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt

Viper_SA said:


> For those near one, President Hyper had Dolly Varden for R20.99/250ml today. I left some on the shelve this time



Picknpay also yesterday isnt that the normal price?


----------



## Kareem

That is normal price but PnP has 100ml on special for R7


----------



## Viper_SA

Last time I bought at Pick n Pay I paid R29...odd per 250ml.


----------



## Zenooph

@Viper_SA your pick 'n pay ripped you off. Got 250ml for R21

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Reckon I can mix up a bottle or two when I have a day off again......

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

and...... 550ml juice  
Should last a while I think

If onlyI did't have to sub the vanilla bean ce cream with vanilla swirl, it would have been way more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

free3dom said:


> Hey @yuganp good to see (hear from) you again. Hope you'll make the meet next weekend again
> 
> I've been using the 10% menthol from SkyBlue (now discontinued) and just Friday I got some of the 60% you linked - funny thing is this morning when I opened the bottle it was completely solid
> 
> Seems the higher concentrate menthol is a not a big fan of the cold. It's not a problem of course, giving the bottle a quick bath in some warm water turns it back to liquid form in no time - but I thought it was quite funny



Same thing happened to mine...want to do some mixing and it was solid had to run it under a warm tap for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Okay so I have a good'n...

Since vaping Mike's Honey and Mint, I have been curious (again) about menthol or mint. I get why folks love it so much.

So I mentholated the Andromeda clone - loved it. And now I have made an obvious, but lovely mix:

Banana Cream TFA 6%
Banana Ripe 4%

To cream it up a little, add:

1% Sweet Cream TFA

Some sweetness, add:
2% Marshmallow (which also adds to the creaminess)

Now, to make it a complex mint/menthol:

1% Menthol
0.5% Peppermint
1% Creme de Menthe

Of coarse the menthol/mint part and strength is up to you. But the combo - really nice old pairing that works.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Okay so I have a good'n...
> 
> Since vaping Mike's Honey and Mint, I have been curious (again) about menthol or mint. I get why folks love it so much.
> 
> So I mentholated the Andromeda clone - loved it. And now I have made an obvious, but lovely mix:
> 
> Banana Cream TFA 6%
> Banana Ripe 4%
> 
> To cream it up a little, add:
> 
> 1% Sweet Cream TFA
> 
> Some sweetness, add:
> 2% Marshmallow
> 
> Now, to make it a complex mint/menthol:
> 
> 1% Menthol
> 0.5% Peppermint
> 1% Creme de Menthe
> 
> Of coarse the menthol/mint part and strength is up to you. But the combo - really nice old pairing that works.


This sounds like an interesting mix, I have all those ingredients so may just give it a go. Not a big fan of Banana Ripe though, it eats my syringes on contact.


----------



## Mike

@r0gue z0mbie the colour of Mint&Honey should give you a hint of one of the other ingredients  Sounds like a good combo though - I'll have to pick up some CDM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> This sounds like an interesting mix, I have all those ingredients so may just give it a go. Not a big fan of Banana Ripe though, it eats my syringes on contact.



Lol, oh yes, I should've mentioned, if you do this then mix the Ripe Banan last, and you will need to chuck it after. 

The reason there is so much Banana Ripe though, is because menthol tends to kill the rest. So I wanted to make sure I got some Banana in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> @r0gue z0mbie the colour of Mint&Honey should give you a hint of one of the other ingredients  Sounds like a good combo though - I'll have to pick up some CDM



Oooooh, so I think, based on your clue, I might know two ingredients to M&H 

But as we all know, its ALL about the percentages! You have nothing to worry about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Hehe, as I mentioned in private, the total percentace comes up to 1.33 and there are 3 flavours besides menthol. I assume one you have already. The other two will be tricky though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Hehe, as I mentioned in private, the total percentace comes up to 1.33 and there are 3 flavours besides menthol. I assume one you have already. The other two will be tricky though



Lol... I know your mixes are tricky. Its mostly why I took notice


----------



## BuzzGlo

Is there a site that that has recipes ?

PG
VG
VG NIC 3.6 vol

TFA - Koolada
TFA - EM

TFA - Double Apple
TFA - Dulce De Leche
TFA - lemon & Lime
TFA - Straw & cream
TFA - Vanilla Cream
TFA - Winter Green
TFA - Watermelon Candy
TFA - Bavarian Cream
TFA - Ripe Strawberry

I have these flavors bit scared to make anything for the moment.


----------



## rogue zombie

BuzzGlo said:


> Is there a site that that has recipes ?
> 
> PG
> VG
> VG NIC 3.6 vol
> 
> TFA - Koolada
> TFA - EM
> 
> TFA - Double Apple
> TFA - Dulce De Leche
> TFA - lemon & Lime
> TFA - Straw & cream
> TFA - Vanilla Cream
> TFA - Winter Green
> TFA - Watermelon Candy
> TFA - Bavarian Cream
> TFA - Ripe Strawberry
> 
> I have these flavors bit scared to make anything for the moment.



Check out the rest of this thread and the 'Clone recipes' threads for recipes. The problem is you need the RIGHT flavours for recipes, unless you are willing to wasted some flavourants in being experimental.

Also check out the flavour percentages thread in this section, to get an idea of what percentages to us the flavourants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@BuzzGlo

This site is packed with recipes. If you follow this link http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc the recipes are listed in their rating. Which is a very good way to start!


----------



## Wesley

BuzzGlo said:


> Is there a site that that has recipes ?
> 
> PG
> VG
> VG NIC 3.6 vol
> 
> TFA - Koolada
> TFA - EM
> 
> TFA - Double Apple
> TFA - Dulce De Leche
> TFA - lemon & Lime
> TFA - Straw & cream
> TFA - Vanilla Cream
> TFA - Winter Green
> TFA - Watermelon Candy
> TFA - Bavarian Cream
> TFA - Ripe Strawberry
> 
> I have these flavors bit scared to make anything for the moment.


Try Double Apple at 10% and Lemon Lime at 1% together, they work well to create a sour apple effect. Throw in a bit of menthol / koolada for that ice cold juiciness if you please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Try Double Apple at 10% and Lemon Lime at 1% together, they work well to create a sour apple effect. Throw in a bit of menthol / koolada for that ice cold juiciness if you please.



Sounds great @Wesley 
I have the Lemon lime, the menthol and the koolada, but not the double apple. 
Still have to build up my flavours. Have marked this to try for later


----------



## rogue zombie

Ye that Apple menthol sounds good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Silver said:


> Sounds great @Wesley
> I have the Lemon lime, the menthol and the koolada, but not the double apple.
> Still have to build up my flavours. Have marked this to try for later


This works best with Vapour Mountain's Lime concentrate, the TFA Lemon Lime can be a bit harsh.

I've been working on a Vape Craving Adventure clone (creamy pineapple & coconut) for some time, reckon I'm pretty close now, will post the recipe tomorrow.


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> This works best with Vapour Mountain's Lime concentrate, the TFA Lemon Lime can be a bit harsh.
> 
> I've been working on a Vape Craving Adventure clone (creamy pineapple & coconut) for some time, reckon I'm pretty close now, will post the recipe tomorrow.



Thanks @Wesley 
I do have the VM lime - thanks for the tip

Ah, VC Adventure is a great juice indeed
Let us know how your mix tastes
I also like VC Desire which is the guava one


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey, I've cracked open a seriously nice bottle of a HoneyPearry clone (modified) and its seriously nice! Different, and beautiful:

TFA Pear 4%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 5%
CAP Honeydew 5%
CAP Apricot 2%
EM 6 drops per 30ml
Sour 6 drops per 30ml

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wesley

Here is my take on Vape Craving Adventure - not as creamy as the original but I prefer it this way:

TFA Pineapple 8%
TFA Coconut Extra 1%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1%
Menthol 2% (this is not necessary but I love menthol in my fruity juices)
Sweetener / EM 2%

Normally TFA Pineapple is quite a harsh flavour on its own but the Coconut and Vanilla Swirl really help to tame it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Here is my take on Vape Craving Adventure - not as creamy as the original but I prefer it this way:
> 
> TFA Pineapple 8%
> TFA Coconut Extra 1%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1%
> Menthol 2% (this is not necessary but I love menthol in my fruity juices)
> Sweetener / EM 2%
> 
> Normally TFA Pineapple is quite a harsh flavour on its own but the Coconut and Vanilla Swirl really help to tame it.



Well done @Wesley 
Sounds good


----------



## Wesley

This was inspired by Keiran's Pearing Melondew, I don't have any melon flavouring so had to get creative

TFA Pear 8%
TFA Pomegranate Deluxe 4%
TFA Jackfruit 2%
Menthol 2%

Delicious off the bat, no steeping needed but the Jackfruit does become more prominent after a few days.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waheed

Wesley said:


> This was inspired by Keiran's Pearing Melondew, I don't have any melon flavouring so had to get creative
> 
> TFA Pear 8%
> TFA Pomegranate Deluxe 4%
> TFA Jackfruit 2%
> Menthol 2%
> 
> Delicious off the bat, no steeping needed but the Jackfruit does become more prominent after a few days.


This sounds amazing man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Wesley said:


> This was inspired by Keiran's Pearing Melondew, I don't have any melon flavouring so had to get creative
> 
> TFA Pear 8%
> TFA Pomegranate Deluxe 4%
> TFA Jackfruit 2%
> Menthol 2%
> 
> Delicious off the bat, no steeping needed but the Jackfruit does become more prominent after a few days.


Sounds good but I'll replace the menthol with some whipped cream.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

VapeSnow said:


> Sounds good but I'll replace the menthol with some whipped cream.


Nice - I'm also thinking of adding Greek Yoghurt for some creaminess while adding to the tang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks for your contributions @Wesley... much appreciated.

And I am going to start begging our DIY retailers for Cantaloupe Melon. Its freakin awesome, and it would undoubtebly go well with Pear.

I also have CAP Honeydew which is just beautiful. I basically do not use Watermelon anymore, because the other melons are so much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I agree @r0gue z0mbie, TFA Watermelon is such a weak flavor. I quit trying with it when it still tasted bleh at almost 15% in a single flavor juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

So I was trying to make a creamy cinnamon and stumbled up Milktart by accident

Cinnamon Danish TFA 6%
Vanilla Swirl TFA 8%
Dulce De Leche TFA 2%
Smooth 2 drops per 10ml

It is creamy and delicious.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Humbolt

Zenooph said:


> So I was trying to make a creamy cinnamon and stumbled up Milktart by accident
> 
> Cinnamon Danish TFA 6%
> Vanilla Swirl TFA 8%
> Dulce De Leche TFA 2%
> Smooth 2 drops per 10ml
> 
> It is creamy and delicious.


Thanks, this sounds delicious!
How long do you steep it for? I've found with Dulch de Leche, even at 2%, can be quite overpowering and needs at least 7 days to steep.


----------



## rogue zombie

Milktart! Awesome, I will be needing some of that then


----------



## Zenooph

@Humbolt I frothed and heat steeped 3 times and then let it stand for 4 days. I'm sure it will only get better, but it is already amazing.

You can add 2 drops of Acetyl Pyrazine per 10ml if you want to bring out the crust flavour a bit more, but it is lovely just as it is.

Let me know what you guys think once you've tried it. Any feedback is welcome


----------



## Zenooph

I should also add that I mixed this at 70/30 VG/PG which gives it a very nice rounded mouth feel.


----------



## dewald.kotze

I'll need some de leche. This sounds great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waheed

I love this thread  
Also going to get some dulce and make this up. Even though I've got 15 other combos to taste

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick

This is about my 7th iteration on a Cherry Cola recipe. I might be tempted to get some CAP champaign for a bit more effervescence, but good as is. A couple of days steeping helps, but good to go almost immediately.

Cherry Cola

TFA Cherry Cola 8%
TFA Glazed Cherry 4%
TFA Lemon/lime 3%
TFA Black Cherry 2%
TFA Double Apple 2%
TFA Menthol 1%
TFA Koolada 1%
EM 2 drops per 10ml

P.S. I abhor the flavour of coke and other cola derivatives. The DIY journey takes you places you never thought you would go to .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Hi all DIY'ers,

I've been playing around with some DIY and so far enjoying it tremendously. So far playing it safe with mostly attempts on clones/online e-liquid recipes (which I tweaked/altered to my palate).

So far played with a Bombies - Black out city clone, Mustard's Milk, Derailed a like clone, Blue berry Ice Cream Waffle, Dragon's Blood, Orange Cream/ Coconut Extra, Lime Ice (Credit to @Silver) and some other Fruity/ menthol combinations.

My current goal is more challenging moving towards Pipe/ Cigar Tobacco flavours and have already gather a few online recipes to get a feeling towards percentages and flavour profiles. I like my dark tobacco's, strong coffee/ chocolate with fruity and woody undertones and would like to replicate these in my DIY attempts.

Looking at the following ideas: (TFA Flavours from Skyblue)

1. Cherry Cigar/Pipe tobacco ( Black Mild/ Black Cherry) - like those Blackstone Cherry Cigarillos
2. Vanilla Tobacco (Black mild/ French Vannilla/ Vanilla Swirl) - Example Smoked Custard
3. Mocha Tobacco ( Black Mild/ Dulche/ Kahlua Cream/ Double Chocolate etc.)
4. Orange Cream Tobacco ( Black Mild/ Orange Cream/ Double Chocolate) - like Bournville dark Chocolate with orange
5. Apple Pie Tobacco ( Black Mild/ Apple Pie) - something in the line of a famous Cowboy apple pie
6. Complex Tobacco ( Black mild/ Cinnamon danish/ Grahams Cracker/ Cocunut Extra/ Banana cream) - a bit of Boba's without the almond

I also have the aditional additives (Acetyl Pyrazine/Smooth/ EM ) and flavours (Sweet Cream, Bavarian Cream) and yes the vinegar (applecider 7%) for #6

I'm well aware on the curing time for these juices (2-3 weeks) and will be glad to post tried recipes in this thread.

Will appreciate any advice/ headsup's from all Master DIY'ers/ mixologist out there.

Also a Big thanks to all the contributors to this thread, sure makes the DIY a lot easier and understandable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

acorn said:


> Hi all DIY'ers,
> 
> I've been playing around with some DIY and so far enjoying it tremendously. So far playing it safe with mostly attempts on clones/online e-liquid recipes (which I tweaked/altered to my palate).
> 
> So far played with a Bombies - Black out city clone,



Oh please do share the Black Out City clone (if its nice).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

The guy that made the Mustard Milk and best Nana Cream clone out there - fizzmustard - launched a line of juices.

Just look at some of those flavour profiles http://shop.ashevillevapor.com/collections/artifact-vapor-craft/products/widows-walk :0

"Widow's Walk - MEDITERRANEAN FRUIT, BOTANICAL TEA, MINT LEAF
An herbal tisane of bright pomegranates and dates, verdant basil and Clary sage, chilled with a hint of bruised mint leaf."


----------



## acorn

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh please do share the Black Out City clone (if its nice).


 
Will do this evening, took it from Clone megathread and inprovised with what I had, for example lemon sicily with VM Lime, so definately not a 1:1 and not meant to be, will come back to you on this one...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The guy that made the Mustard Milk and best Nana Cream clone out there - fizzmustard - launched a line of juices.
> 
> Just look at some of those flavour profiles http://shop.ashevillevapor.com/collections/artifact-vapor-craft/products/widows-walk :0
> 
> "Widow's Walk - MEDITERRANEAN FRUIT, BOTANICAL TEA, MINT LEAF
> An herbal tisane of bright pomegranates and dates, verdant basil and Clary sage, chilled with a hint of bruised mint leaf."


Wow, sounds amazing. Love their detailed descriptions with matching pictures. Shall have to order some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Wow, sounds amazing. Love their detailed descriptions with matching pictures. Shall have to order some.



Top notch hey.
I'm not sure if that particular retailer will deliver here. I read that it's like a hometown retailer of his, and he gave them exclusivety for a month. But I'm sure next month it will spread to other US retailers.

I read of a person who makes his Nana Cream clone, bought some of this new juice and said the Nana Cream clone was "amateur" in comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

acorn said:


> Wi
> 
> Will do this evening, took it from Clone megathread and inprovised with what I had, for example lemon sicily with VM Lime, so definately not a 1:1 and not meant to be, will come back to you on this one...



I don't really care if they 1;1 clones. Clone recipes usually mean it will be a nice juice.


----------



## Mike

@Andre if you do order and are interested in sharing shipping with someone, please drop me a message

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> @Andre if you do order and are interested in sharing shipping with someone, please drop me a message


Shall do.


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Shall do.


I'd be interested too, some of those sound frikken amazing, heck they ALL sound good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> I'd be interested too, some of those sound frikken amazing, heck they ALL sound good.


Will look into it and let you guys know.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Does anybody know where I can buy cantaloupe flavor locally


----------



## Mike

Drop @Melinda a message. She might have some available. Lovely flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I don't really care if they 1;1 clones. Clone recipes usually mean it will be a nice juice.



Here is my take on b.o.c. (60/40, 12mg, at least 1 week steep)




and here is my take on derailed (All TFA, 60/40, 12mg, at least 2 week steep)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Mike said:


> Drop @Melinda a message. She might have some available. Lovely flavour!


Thx @Mike


----------



## Mike

@acorn how do you find Boysenberry? I've been curious about that one...


----------



## acorn

Mike said:


> @acorn how do you find Boysenberry? I've been curious about that one...


Honest to say only used it so far in the recipe above, not yet on it's own to get the clear profile, best to describe as a cross between or a mixture of Blackberry and Raspberry. I got it from Melinda when it just arrived. Still want to play with it as I like my Blueberry, Blackberry, Pomegranate etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

acorn said:


> Here is my take on b.o.c. (60/40, 12mg, at least 1 week steep)
> 
> View attachment 31367
> 
> 
> and here is my take on derailed (All TFA, 60/40, 12mg, at least 2 week steep)
> 
> View attachment 31368



Thanks a lot.
I have been looking for a good menthol to make.

I dont see Booysen Berry at Skyblue or Valley Vapour?


----------



## acorn

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks a lot.
> I have been looking for a good menthol to make.
> 
> I dont see Booysen Berry at Skyblue or Valley Vapour?



Got it from Skyblue in early June, don't see it on their site anymore.

Check: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/some-new-tfa-flavours-skyblue.t11218/ #23,
came in with the New Flavours like Blueberry Extra, Pomegranate etc.

I love the smell but don't ask me to describe it, I suck at giving detailed descriptions of flavours.

Best to describe see: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boysenberry which describe it as

"A *boysenberry* /ˈbɔɪzənbɛri/ is a cross between a European Raspberry (_Rubus idaeus_), a Common Blackberry (_Rubus fruticosus_), an American Dewberry (_Rubus aboriginum_) and a Loganberry (_Rubus_ × _loganobaccus_).[2]"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

acorn said:


> Got it from Skyblue in early June, don't see it on their site anymore.
> 
> Check: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/some-new-tfa-flavours-skyblue.t11218/ #23,
> came in with the New Flavours like Blueberry Extra, Pomegranate etc.
> 
> I love the smell but don't ask me to describe it, I suck at giving detailed descriptions of flavours.
> 
> Best to describe see: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boysenberry which describe it as
> 
> "A *boysenberry* /ˈbɔɪzənbɛri/ is a cross between a European Raspberry (_Rubus idaeus_), a Common Blackberry (_Rubus fruticosus_), an American Dewberry (_Rubus aboriginum_) and a Loganberry (_Rubus_ × _loganobaccus_).[2]"



Thanks for that.
I'm just going to sub it for some Raspberry, since the recipe already has Blackberry. I'm sure it will be nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

Yea, Google some pics, they're super similar. I've got 2 different ones on the way and am curious about the flavour


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Hi all DIY'ers,
> 
> I've been playing around with some DIY and so far enjoying it tremendously. So far playing it safe with mostly attempts on clones/online e-liquid recipes (which I tweaked/altered to my palate).
> 
> So far played with a Bombies - Black out city clone, Mustard's Milk, Derailed a like clone, Blue berry Ice Cream Waffle, Dragon's Blood, Orange Cream/ Coconut Extra, Lime Ice (Credit to @Silver) and some other Fruity/ menthol combinations.
> 
> My current goal is more challenging moving towards Pipe/ Cigar Tobacco flavours and have already gather a few online recipes to get a feeling towards percentages and flavour profiles. I like my dark tobacco's, strong coffee/ chocolate with fruity and woody undertones and would like to replicate these in my DIY attempts.
> 
> Looking at the following ideas: (TFA Flavours from Skyblue)
> 
> 1. Cherry Cigar/Pipe tobacco ( Black Mild/ Black Cherry) - like those Blackstone Cherry Cigarillos
> 2. Vanilla Tobacco (Black mild/ French Vannilla/ Vanilla Swirl) - Example Smoked Custard
> 3. Mocha Tobacco ( Black Mild/ Dulche/ Kahlua Cream/ Double Chocolate etc.)
> 4. Orange Cream Tobacco ( Black Mild/ Orange Cream/ Double Chocolate) - like Bournville dark Chocolate with orange
> 5. Apple Pie Tobacco ( Black Mild/ Apple Pie) - something in the line of a famous Cowboy apple pie
> 6. Complex Tobacco ( Black mild/ Cinnamon danish/ Grahams Cracker/ Cocunut Extra/ Banana cream) - a bit of Boba's without the almond
> 
> I also have the aditional additives (Acetyl Pyrazine/Smooth/ EM ) and flavours (Sweet Cream, Bavarian Cream) and yes the vinegar (applecider 7%) for #6
> 
> I'm well aware on the curing time for these juices (2-3 weeks) and will be glad to post tried recipes in this thread.
> 
> Will appreciate any advice/ headsup's from all Master DIY'ers/ mixologist out there.
> 
> Also a Big thanks to all the contributors to this thread, sure makes the DIY a lot easier and understandable.



Thanks for the credit @acorn 
Those juices you want to make sound really amazing
All the best with it

PS - please carry on telling us how its going. I enjoy reading your posts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

I have vapers fatigue and cannot taste anything any more. So I find it so much cheaper to just get plain 50/50 liquid at 12 mg nic and I have gotten used to it.


----------



## Yiannaki

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I have vapers fatigue and cannot taste anything any more. So I find it so much cheaper to just get plain 50/50 liquid at 12 mg nic and I have gotten used to it.


Perhaps a blessing in disguise. It does sometimes get quite pricey buying new premium liquids, especially when some vape over 15 ml a day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Hey all...

Sorry for the absence. I'm really happy to see that there are more "DIY'ers" joining the ranks! 

For my absence I will present to you a new mix of mine! I got the inspiration from a night of drinking with my friends, and it seems to turned out okay. The shooter is called a "Dirty Rascal" and tastes like the smell you get when opening a packet of rascals... it's a pretty simple mix which consists of Amaretto and lime.

Here's my attempt:

TFA Amaretto 12%
TFA Lemon & Lime 2% or 3%
10% EM Sweetener - 3 Drops for every 5ml

I vary between 2 and 3 percent lemon and lime, depending on how "zesty" I want it to be.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## michael dos santos

UnholyMunk said:


> Hey all...
> 
> Sorry for the absence. I'm really happy to see that there are more "DIY'ers" joining the ranks!
> 
> For my absence I will present to you a new mix of mine! I got the inspiration from a night of drinking with my friends, and it seems to turned out okay. The shooter is called a "Dirty Rascal" and tastes like the smell you get when opening a packet of rascals... it's a pretty simple mix which consists of Amaretto and lime.
> 
> Here's my attempt:
> 
> TFA Amaretto 12%
> TFA Lemon & Lime 2% or 3%
> 10% EM Sweetener


Thanx dude finally I can try amaretto!


----------



## UnholyMunk

michael dos santos said:


> Thanx dude finally I can try amaretto!



If you like Amaretto, try out this recipe... it's been a success with many who have tried it:

TFA Amaretto 12%
TFA Coconut 8%
TFA Sweet Cream 4%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
10 EM - 2 Drops for every 10ml

It seems like a lot of flavour, but it really comes out mellow. I would use coconut extra if I had it, but I havent gotten round to buying it yet....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michael dos santos

@UnholyMunk shot bro yeah will definitely put it on my list (millions of screen shots)of recipes to try, unfortunately coconut and sweet cream r on my next month's "to buy list'


----------



## michael dos santos

Yo guys so I've been mixing for about a month now and finally mixed a juice that I wana share. Can't really put a name to it but it's nice! It still needs some work tho so I'm open to any and all criticism

Strawberry ripe -7%
Vanilla custard -4%
Koolada -2.5%
Lemon lime -0.5%
All flavours are TFA
Thanx in advance

Of and I've let it steep for a week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dewald.kotze

michael dos santos said:


> Yo guys so I've been mixing for about a month now and finally mixed a juice that I wana share. Can't really put a name to it but it's nice! It still needs some work tho so I'm open to any and all criticism
> 
> Strawberry ripe -7%
> Vanilla custard -4%
> Koolada -2.5%
> Lemon lime -0.5%
> All flavours are TFA
> Thanx in advance
> 
> Of and I've let it steep for a week


i should be getting my lemon lime today then i have all the ingredients for this. will give it a try


----------



## acorn

Great cheap find at Crazy Store for DIY Mixing at only R27, not best of quality so bought two just for in case...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

First attempt on Tobacco mix planned for the this weekend, trying to start simple...

Cherry Tobacco


----------



## Mike

Any reason for black cherry over regular cherry? 

Looks good otherwise!! Don't rush the steeping, tobaccos really need time


----------



## Viper_SA

With all the hoo-ha about diacetal in the news recently, :'m surprised that so many people use acetal pyrazine so easily.


----------



## acorn

Mike said:


> Any reason for black cherry over regular cherry?
> 
> Looks good otherwise!! Don't rush the steeping, tobaccos really need time



Yes wanted to go less sweet on the cherry and planning on steeping for at least two weeks,
The regular cherry I want to try later on in a Dessert Type IE Black Forest Cake or something, so many ideas, limited time/budget

Thanks appreciate the advise


----------



## Mike

Ah ok, I personally would have picked the regular cherry over the black cherry for tobacco as I find the black tastes like medicine. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## acorn

Viper_SA said:


> With all the hoo-ha about diacetal in the news recently, :'m surprised that so many people use acetal pyrazine so easily.



After 25 years two packets a day, and not making this as a ADV, but an occasional vape, I'll take the risk

Well aware, and thanks for the concern


----------



## acorn

Mike said:


> Ah ok, I personally would have picked the regular cherry over the black cherry for tobacco as I find the black tastes like medicine. Let us know how it turns out



Thank's will certainly do


----------



## Matt

Viper_SA said:


> With all the hoo-ha about diacetal in the news recently, :'m surprised that so many people use acetal pyrazine so easily.



Haven't seen much about the risks of acetyl Pyrazine. Only about acetyl propionyl. Do you have more info about it cant find much online.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Matt said:


> Haven't seen much about the risks of acetyl Pyrazine. Only about acetyl propionyl. Do you have more info about it cant find much online.



My bad, I mixed up the two  Always hated organic chemistry....


----------



## Mike

Got something fun in the pipeline

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie

Hi guys ... feel I need to share this 1 - refreshing & not rich.

Greek Yoghurt (TFA) - 8%
Mixed Berry (VM) - 7%
Sweet Raspberry (TFA) - 3%
Blackberry (TFA) - 4%
Condensed Milk (FA) - 2%
Koolad - 1%

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neil

Hi Guys, here is a little nice recipe, for a Pineapple, menthol creamish vape. I like it and so does @UnholyMunk. You get a good Pineapple and vanilla fusion, straight after that comes the sweet cream and to round things of, is a slight bit of menthol on the exhale. If you feel that the menthol is a bit weak, you can go to 1.5%, but I wouldn't dare go more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Got something fun in the pipeline
> 
> View attachment 31540



Openining up a LoRann Banana Cream selling shop?
Awesome idea dude.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mike

@r0gue z0mbie it's pretty darn good. Just gotta get myself some regular TFA strawberry now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> @r0gue z0mbie it's pretty darn good. Just gotta get myself some regular TFA strawberry now


Jealous, I am 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

I'm pretty sure I promised you some of it. Drop me a message next time you're up here @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Mike said:


> Ah ok, I personally would have picked the regular cherry over the black cherry for tobacco as I find the black tastes like medicine. Let us know how it turns out



So @Mike , managed to do the Black Cherry Pipe Tobacco this afternoon, added 1% EM to the mix.
50/50 PG/VG, 12 mg Nic: 


I dripped about 1/2 ml on newly wicked Rayon on my Cyclone with the AFC cap wide open, came out surprisingly good for an un-steeped juice. It seems that the Mild Black, Bavarian Cream and Acetyl Pyrazine rounds the Black Cherry off quite nicely with no "medicine" taste at all. Came out a winner imho with a mild pipe/cherry flavour and the Acetyl Pyrazine add a nice nuttiness to it.
Took the plunge and made 30ml, steeping in a cool dark place...now for the wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

@acorn the EM is probably helping as well. It's got quite a bit of muting effect which would work on the fruit more than the tobacco.

Great stuff!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zenooph

Sharing means caring. Enjoy!

*Creamy Cinnamon 4.5/5*

Cinnamon Danish 6%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%
Dulce De leche 1%
Vanilla Swirl 1%

*Vanilla Custard 3.5/5*

Vanilla Custard 10%
Vanilla Swirl 1%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 2%
Smooth 0.5%

*Peanut Custard 4/5*

Vanilla Custard 10%
Peanut butter 10%
Milk Chocolate 1.5%
Smooth 0.5%
Acetyl Pyrazine 0.5%

These are the ones I have sampled and given a rating myself. Feel free to try them and give them your own ratings (or improvements)

I have 2 others that are still steeping. Will post them when I've tried them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

Zenooph said:


> Sharing means caring. Enjoy!
> 
> *Creamy Cinnamon 4.5/5*
> 
> Cinnamon Danish 6%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%
> Dulce De leche 1%
> Vanilla Swirl 1%
> 
> *Vanilla Custard 3.5/5*
> 
> Vanilla Custard 10%
> Vanilla Swirl 1%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 2%
> Smooth 0.5%
> 
> *Peanut Custard 4/5*
> 
> Vanilla Custard 10%
> Peanut butter 10%
> Milk Chocolate 1.5%
> Smooth 0.5%
> Acetyl Pyrazine 0.5%
> 
> These are the ones I have sampled and given a rating myself. Feel free to try them and give them your own ratings (or improvements)
> 
> I have 2 others that are still steeping. Will post them when I've tried them.


That Peanut butter one looks awesome, will try it soon. I've tried something similar, trying to recreate the Snickers taste, but just not coming right.


----------



## reijnier

Sorry to bother you I want to buy more than a few diy liquid flavour from Valley Vapour wich brand should I buy


----------



## Waheed

Vape related questions are never a bother @reijnier! Try skyblue and vapeowave. Both have great selections


----------



## Zenooph

@Wesley I've also thought about doing a Snickers kind of thing, but I think I need to get some Nougat to get it working.

This Peanut butter one is definitely more a custard type flavour, but I think I got the balance right between the Peanut butter and the Custard. I love both flavour a lot and this is a very nice complex blend.


----------



## Viper_SA

@reijnier you won't go wrong with Valley Vapour. TFA and Capella are good in my opinion. I actually prefer Capella a little over TFA with some flavors, but it's down to personal taste. Have not tried Fa or FW from them yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zenooph

@reijnier I buy almost all my flavours from Skyblue. Great service and if you order more than R500 shipping is free. And they've got a nice big selection


----------



## Mike

Pity these are out of stock

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-Small-Kit


----------



## UnholyMunk

Neil said:


> Hi Guys, here is a little nice recipe, for a Pineapple, menthol creamish vape. I like it and so does @UnholyMunk. You get a good Pineapple and vanilla fusion, straight after that comes the sweet cream and to round things of, is a slight bit of menthol on the exhale. If you feel that the menthol is a bit weak, you can go to 1.5%, but I wouldn't dare go more.


Lol, this should actually be filed under "Pining Juliet" clone...  It's pretty darn similar in taste as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

@Mike That's how I started! Best value for money to start.
@reijnier Give @Melinda a call and ask her when she's getting some more kits in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## reijnier

Thanks you all I thinking by myself it would be nice if one of these big eliquid gents thats making these delish recipes would create a culinary coarse but for us mixers I would litrely pay for knowledge on how to mix tasty eliquid recipes like to learn like a chef knows wich ingredients to ad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

@reijnier contact @Melinda. I think she might offer something like that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier

Mike said:


> @reijnier contact @Melinda. I think she might offer something like that?


I phoned shes one of sky blue owners if im correct ill try another time


----------



## Zenooph

@reijnier I have learned a lot from speaking to @Melinda and @Derick made a very cool post about mixing
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier

Zenooph said:


> @reijnier I have learned a lot from speaking to @Melinda and @Derick made a very cool post about mixing
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/


 Ive read it before would like to learn how to mix selling worthy liquid maybe good enough so my brother brother will start vaping with me


----------



## Mike

@reijnier I'm not sure if people would be willing to offer up those sort of things. I personally invested around R6k on DIY stuff and countless hours of research and testing before I felt as though I was at a point where I could make juices that were worthy of people's money.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Zenooph

Best advice I can give you is to start with some clone recipes and then start experimenting with your own mixes. Make small batches so you don't waste liquid. When I experiment I generally don't make more than 5ml and if I like what I've made I'll mix a bigger batch.

Pairing different flavours comes with time. It's a lot like cooking, you learn that certain flavours work well together and in which percentages. Using clone recipes and adjusting them to suit your taste is another way of figuring out what works.

My first few mixes came out pretty bland, but with every batch I mix I get better. You will need some patience and practice.

And remember the steeping! It's very important for your mix to steep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier

[QUO"Mike, post: 249853, member: 767"]@reijnier I'm not sure if people would be willing to offer up those sort of things. I personally invested around R6k on DIY stuff and countless hours of research and testing before I felt as though I was at a point where I could make juices that were worthy of people's money.[/QUOTE]
Its propebly too early but I think theres room for it once the treu talent will be hired and us


----------



## BumbleBee

reijnier said:


> Ive read it before would like to learn how to mix selling worthy liquid maybe good enough so my brother brother will start vaping with me


There are no short cuts unfortunately, even mixing up someone else's recipe takes a bit of practice. Start at the beginning, with single flavours, once you've mastered those you can starting mixing them together one ingredient at a time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## reijnier

What I mean is that like shefs there is the gifted few that make living by selling food and the rest of us will peacefully cook our meals at night I think there will form a balance


----------



## Zenooph

Another thing that helped me a lot is using the thread below as a reference for percentages
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfa-flavour-percentages.t10467/


----------



## Mike

Also, cook. Most of my pairings are inspired by dishes I've cooked or eaten

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier

Zenooph said:


> Best advice I can give you is to start with some clone recipes and then start experimenting with your own mixes. Make small batches so you don't waste liquid. When I experiment I generally don't make more than 5ml and if I like what I've made I'll mix a bigger batch.
> 
> Pairing different flavours comes with time. It's a lot like cooking, you learn that certain flavours work well together and in which percentages. Using clone recipes and adjusting them to suit your taste is another way of figuring out what works.
> 
> My first few mixes came out pretty bland, but with every batch I mix I get better. You will need some patience and practice.
> 
> And remember the steeping! It's very important for your mix to steep.


I learned the hard way to keep its small but I havent mixed more than ten single flavours so im very new


----------



## Zenooph

So once you've mixed some single flavours to the point where you are happy with the percentages, try a clone with 3 or less flavours. Once you're happy with that, try a more complex recipe. When you've mixed a few recipes and you are happy with the outcome you can start experimenting with your own recipes. There is unfortunately no quick way of making really tasty juice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## reijnier

Mike said:


> Also, cook. Most of my pairings are inspired by dishes I've cooked or eaten


Ive seen youre selling ejuice if I may ask do buy flavour where we are buying flavour or as I expect do get some place unknown better quality flavour


----------



## Mike

I largely buy through Skyblue however I do purchase from 3 other international companies. Flavours are rarely "better" or "worse" just different.


----------



## reijnier

Now I know what it could be and its my fault not the quality but I have written down recipes but I havent mixed enough to know what it should but I think when my juice is up the first batch it can only improve in the second bach


----------



## Zenooph

@reijnier I don't know what your taste preference is, but give the Peanut Custard recipe I posted a try. It really came out quite nice, and if you're into desert flavours with a nutty twist you might really enjoy it. I mixed it at 70/30 VG/PG and let it steep for 1-2 weeks


----------



## reijnier

[QUO"Zenooph, post: 250140, member: 3379"]@reijnier I don't know what your taste preference is, but give the Peanut Custard recipe I posted a try. It really came out quite nice, and if you're into desert flavours with a nutty twist you might really enjoy it. I mixed it at 70/30 VG/PG and let it steep for 1-2 weeks[/QUOTE]
Ill write it down thanks still have some juice to finish


----------



## Viper_SA

Anyone used TFA Mild Black tobacco? As a single flavor, what percentage would be a good starting point at 50/50 mix? Smells a hell of a lot better than the TFA DK Tobacco. Might use it with one of my NETS as well.


----------



## acorn

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone used TFA Mild Black tobacco? As a single flavor, what percentage would be a good starting point at 50/50 mix? Smells a hell of a lot better than the TFA DK Tobacco. Might use it with one of my NETS as well.



I use it at 8% as recommended by @Melinda


----------



## Wesley

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone used TFA Mild Black tobacco? As a single flavor, what percentage would be a good starting point at 50/50 mix? Smells a hell of a lot better than the TFA DK Tobacco. Might use it with one of my NETS as well.


I use at 3% - it is a strong flavour but takes a few weeks of steeping to get there.


----------



## acorn

17 days since the last DIY post? Is everybody developing their own secret Juice line-up? 

OK here it goes: Was looking for a nice chocolate type DIY recipe and thought a Banana Split would be nice and found this:

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/tfa-banana-split.434366/
From sash3784

*Banana Split #2*
This recipe is very good, next attempted will add a cherry and whipped cream

(TPA) Pineapple 3%
(TFA) Strawberry (Ripe) 5%
(TPA) Peanut Butter 1%
(TFA) Double Chocolate Clear 3%
(TFA) Ripe Banana 3%
(TFA) Coconut Extra 1%
(TFA) Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%

I had my own take on this and here it is :

(TFA) Banana Cream 6%
(TFA) Strawberry (Ripe) 5%
(TFA) Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
(TFA) Double Chocolate Clear 3%
60%VG/ 40%PG, 12mg Nic

Dripped some in the Cyclops straight from the mix and came out pretty nice, not to sweet, nice chocolate with just the right amount of strawberry and banana cream in there. Now for the steeping...will have to constrain myself for a week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

3% TFA pineapple? Yowsers!!!


----------



## acorn

Mike said:


> 3% TFA pineapple? Yowsers!!!



Yip, old post from 2013, not a pineapple fan myself, especially at 3%
That's why I had my take on it and tried to keep it simple.


----------



## Mike

Do you perhaps have the regular strawberry as well as strawberry ripe? I've been swapping over between the two - I find blending some of the regular into the ripe adds some sweetness.

Your recipe looks solid! I'd recommend trying to get the Cap chocolate glazed donut. Would work pretty well there I think.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Have Strawberry Sweet, I sometimes combine 50/50 with Strawberry Ripe, will try it on my next take


----------



## kev mac

acorn said:


> Hi all DIY'ers,
> 
> I've been playing around with some DIY and so far enjoying it tremendously. So far playing it safe with mostly attempts on clones/online e-liquid recipes (which I tweaked/altered to my palate).
> 
> So far played with a Bombies - Black out city clone, Mustard's Milk, Derailed a like clone, Blue berry Ice Cream Waffle, Dragon's Blood, Orange Cream/ Coconut Extra, Lime Ice (Credit to @Silver) and some other Fruity/ menthol combinations.
> 
> My current goal is more challenging moving towards Pipe/ Cigar Tobacco flavours and have already gather a few online recipes to get a feeling towards percentages and flavour profiles. I like my dark tobacco's, strong coffee/ chocolate with fruity and woody undertones and would like to replicate these in my DIY attempts.
> 
> Looking at the following ideas: (TFA Flavours from Skyblue)
> 
> 1. Cherry Cigar/Pipe tobacco ( Black Mild/ Black Cherry) - like those Blackstone Cherry Cigarillos
> 2. Vanilla Tobacco (Black mild/ French Vannilla/ Vanilla Swirl) - Example Smoked Custard
> 3. Mocha Tobacco ( Black Mild/ Dulche/ Kahlua Cream/ Double Chocolate etc.)
> 4. Orange Cream Tobacco ( Black Mild/ Orange Cream/ Double Chocolate) - like Bournville dark Chocolate with orange
> 5. Apple Pie Tobacco ( Black Mild/ Apple Pie) - something in the line of a famous Cowboy apple pie
> 6. Complex Tobacco ( Black mild/ Cinnamon danish/ Grahams Cracker/ Cocunut Extra/ Banana cream) - a bit of Boba's without the almond
> 
> I also have the aditional additives (Acetyl Pyrazine/Smooth/ EM ) and flavours (Sweet Cream, Bavarian Cream) and yes the vinegar (applecider 7%) for #6
> 
> I'm well aware on the curing time for these juices (2-3 weeks) and will be glad to post tried recipes in this thread.
> 
> Will appreciate any advice/ headsup's from all Master DIY'ers/ mixologist out there.
> 
> Also a Big thanks to all the contributors to this thread, sure makes the DIY a lot easier and understandable.


@acorn,this is my adv.I call it "Old Faithful" Pg-vg 50-50%,RY4,4.5ml,menthol,1.5ml,nic.1.5ml(or to taste) recipe is for30ml.Surprisingly tastes great w/o seeping though it will improve it.You mentioned trying some tobacco juice DIY and this simple one has been good to me.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe

No matter how hard I try ( even tried clones) I just can't get the right bloody f*€%#ng recipe. Makes me naar I won't lie. A lot of the recipes have a vanilla element to them and I find that vanilla has this horrible chemical taste. Anyone have the same experience?


----------



## Deckie

Average vapor Joe said:


> No matter how hard I try ( even tried clones) I just can't get the right bloody f*€%#ng recipe. Makes me naar I won't lie. A lot of the recipes have a vanilla element to them and I find that vanilla has this horrible chemical taste. Anyone have the same experience?


No I'm fine with the Vanilla, Greek Yoghurt, Kiwi, Watermelon & pineapple give me the chemical treatment


----------



## Zenooph

Average vapor Joe said:


> No matter how hard I try ( even tried clones) I just can't get the right bloody f*€%#ng recipe. Makes me naar I won't lie. A lot of the recipes have a vanilla element to them and I find that vanilla has this horrible chemical taste. Anyone have the same experience?



Steeping!!! I find most Vanilla flavours need at least 2 weeks to become smooth and less chemical

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya I agree, Vanillas, creams and custards all get at least 2 week steep with me, but I prefer 3.

Also don't over do it with the percentages used with these flavours, or you will likely get a chemical'y taste. I find if I slightly over do it with TFA Custard for example (anything over 8) I get a soapy taste that for me just doesn't go away. Yet t hat flavour at 6% is heavenly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac

Average vapor Joe said:


> No matter how hard I try ( even tried clones) I just can't get the right bloody f*€%#ng recipe. Makes me naar I won't lie. A lot of the recipes have a vanilla element to them and I find that vanilla has this horrible chemical taste. Anyone have the same experience?


Have been liking vanilla bean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Had a peanut butter-milkshake thingy a while back and it got me thinking..... This tester came out very good after 2 weeks of steeping, even better after 3. Definitely a savory type vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Viper_SA said:


> Had a peanut butter-milkshake thingy a while back and it got me thinking..... This tester came out very good after 2 weeks of steeping, even better after 3. Definitely a savory type vape.


I'm in desperate need of a good Peanut butter recipe, hook a fellow up!


----------



## Viper_SA

Damn! It didn't paste I see, sorry


----------



## Viper_SA

Weird.... My screen grabs keep disappearing....

10% TFA Peanut Butter
8% TFA Vanilla Swirl
30/70 PG/VG
3MG Nic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

kev mac said:


> Have been liking vanilla bean.


I've also been liking the vanilla bean ice cream. I mixed it at 10% but it tastes too buttery. Comes out nice at 7%.
Thinking of adding 4 % black cherry or 4 % strawberry to try.


----------



## Mike

@Christos try mustard milk, 8% V.B. Ice Cream and 6% strawberry

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Mike said:


> @Christos try mustard milk, 8% V.B. Ice Cream and 6% strawberry


Thank you @Mike. Will do. My new concentrates arrive tomorrow.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## acorn

So I started on Valley Vapour Dark Blend NET yesterday and it came out great.
@Silver I know you like your coffee, you should give this one a try...




Mixed up a batch last night, went into the Ultrasonic on 3 x 10 Min cycles at approx. 40 degrees Celsius.
This morning I dripped about 1ml with the Reo and Cyclone AFC cap while enjoying a cup of fresh percolated Wiener Mischung black coffee, they complimented each other quite nicely.
The flavour came out as a nice dark Coffee/ Pipe Tobacco flavour, the French vanilla rounds it off nicely and the Sucralose adding a touch of sweetness.
Into a dark place for a one week steep and will have to contain myself for the rest of the week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @acorn
Mmmm... Tobacco and coffee! That sounds like my kind of vape
I dont have the ingredients but thanks, my "to buy" list will be adjusted
Let us know how it goes after the dark cupboard !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks @acorn , that sounds frikkin good.

I've actually been thinking of something like that with bac and espresso.

And I wanted to use Valley Vapour nets, but I don't see them listed anymore. I think Drew may have discontinued them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> @Christos try mustard milk, 8% V.B. Ice Cream and 6% strawberry



Still my absolute favourite Strawberries and cream. Every other recipe just makes me think I should of just stuck with Mustard Milk.


----------



## acorn

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks @acorn , that sounds frikkin good.
> 
> I've actually been thinking of something like that with bac and espresso.
> 
> And I wanted to use Valley Vapour nets, but I don't see them listed anymore. I think Drew may have discontinued them



Thanks, worth a try, just had a look on the Valley Vapour website for the NET's, cant believe they are gone  @drew ?


----------



## Viper_SA

Bummer, I just mixed up several single flavor batches of VV NETs yesterday and by the smell of them, there are a few gems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Well I'm going to go with the concentrate tobaccos, and see how it goes

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I went with 8 small drops (from the Valley Vapour 10 ml bottle) of Clove concentrate to around 10 ml of MMM's AshyBac. Love it, really adds a nice complexity to the tobacco.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## kev mac

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Still my absolute favourite Strawberries and cream. Every other recipe just makes me think I should of just stuck with Mustard Milk.


Mustard milk=da bomb.so grateful my forum mates turned me on to this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Still my absolute favourite Strawberries and cream. Every other recipe just makes me think I should of just stuck with Mustard Milk.



Heh, might have to give you a different recipe then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Heh, might have to give you a different recipe then



Don't tease. Your recipes always rock. I just feel bad nagging you for them 

But seriously, I've made a few strawberry/cream/ ice cream/ yoghurt recipes I found around the net, and I always go back to Mustard Milk.

The creator, much like yourself, found the best in a few really good ingredients.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

I found it really surprising when he posted that as it was incredibly similar to what I was using as a base for my strawberries and cream at the time - although both exactly 1% higher. However I was using another 2 strawberry flavours as well as some dulce at the time - although that's since changed.

However I've since been played with Fresh Cream and strawberries as well as some of the additives I'd mentioned to you last time we spoke. I'm buying some pure Triacetin too and will be seeing if it's worth fitting in to things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Mike said:


> Heh, might have to give you a different recipe then


Always looking for another step in the never ending search for flavor


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> I found it really surprising when he posted that as it was incredibly similar to what I was using as a base for my strawberries and cream at the time - although both exactly 1% higher. However I was using another 2 strawberry flavours as well as some dulce at the time - although that's since changed.
> 
> However I've since been played with Fresh Cream and strawberries as well as some of the additives I'd mentioned to you last time we spoke. I'm buying some pure Triacetin too and will be seeing if it's worth fitting in to things.



Nice man, I'm sure you'll come up with something good. And since the recipe arose, as you know, several other good strawberries have popped up.


----------



## drew

acorn said:


> Thanks, worth a try, just had a look on the Valley Vapour website for the NET's, cant believe they are gone  @drew ?


I did decide to take the NETs down @acorn, they were up for around 9 months and with very little interest or feedback I didn't think they would be missed. If anyone is looking for them, just drop me a PM and I will send you a link to where they can be found as they are hidden from public view.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## poody

Hi. Im making 3mg juice but im getting throat burns. Duz any1 know wats the cause? Its like a scratchy burn. Not the feeling of too much nicotine


----------



## Silver

poody said:


> Hi. Im making 3mg juice but im getting throat burns. Duz any1 know wats the cause? Its like a scratchy burn. Not the feeling of too much nicotine



Maybe too much PG?

What flavours you using? And what power you vaping at?


----------



## poody

Silver said:


> Maybe too much PG?
> 
> What flavours you using? And what power you vaping at?


all my flavour r doing it lately. Banana mox and a passion fruit mix. Pg vg is 50/50. It 1st happend wen i tried 3quarter vg. I then went back to 50/50 and its not changing. Duznt matter what power i use or coil builds


----------



## Silver

Dont know how to advise you further @poody 
Maybe one of the other more experienced DIY guys can assist


----------



## poody

No problem.also, where can i get non alcoholic extracts


----------



## Silver

poody said:


> No problem.also, where can i get non alcoholic extracts



Check out ValleyVapour.co.za (in CT) and ask @drew which ones do not contain alcohol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waheed

I found a DIY joose was pretty harsh on the throat but after a day of breathing the juice tasted much better


----------



## poody

I let it air for 24 hours afta a week of steeping then agen after 3rd week. Still nothing


----------



## Viper_SA

Maybe it's flavor related? Like a specific flavor that does not agree with you? What percentage did you mix the flavor concentrate at?


----------



## Viper_SA

This came out quite nice, I dubbed it "Clove O'Bacco"

FA Clove 4%
TFA 555 Tobacco 7%
CAP Simply Vanilla 3%

Made a 10ml batch and used the "8 drops per 10ml) instead of the "0.7ml per 10ml" ratio on the 4% Clove

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Just made me some Unicorn Milk, Strawberry Banana Cheese Cake, and Suicide Bunny Derailed. Mmmmmmmm......can't wait for it to steep to perfection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

zadiac said:


> Just made me some Unicorn Milk, Strawberry Banana Cheese Cake, and Suicide Bunny Derailed. Mmmmmmmm......can't wait for it to steep to perfection.



How are those new Capella cream flavours? I've been looking forward to trying them!


----------



## zadiac

Unfortunately I don't have capella and using the TFA ones, but they're good. I "modified" the recipes a little as I didn't have all the ingredients, but should come out tasty I think.....lol


----------



## th1rte3n

Hi guys

Picked up a diy starter kit and few random concentrates I thought could work. Can you guys mabe tell me if there is any recipes that you know of that I can try with the concentrates I have. I am using a ejuice calculator.

TFA Butterscotch
TFA Bavarian Cream
TFA Fruit Circles
Skyblue Meringue

If I posted in the wrong thread I apologize.


----------



## Silver

I. Sure one of the more experienced DIYers will assist you @th1rte3n


----------



## acorn

th1rte3n said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Picked up a diy starter kit and few random concentrates I thought could work. Can you guys mabe tell me if there is any recipes that you know of that I can try with the concentrates I have. I am using a ejuice calculator.
> 
> TFA Butterscotch
> TFA Bavarian Cream
> TFA Fruit Circles
> Skyblue Meringue
> 
> If I posted in the wrong thread I apologize.


 
With what you have I''l go with Fruit Circles 6% and Bavarian Cream 2%, also need some sweetner, Ethyl Maltol (1-2%)
Sorry no experience with Butterscotch and Meringue

Heres a TFA Looper Clone if it may help (you need a few extra ingredients):
*Looper Clone*
TFA Fruit Circles 5%
TFA Whipped Cream 3%
TFA Berry Crunch 4%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Marshmallow 2%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.5%

Also look here for a few recipe ideas and to get an idea on flavour percentages:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-ejuice-clone-megathread.t11256/
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/
http://www.kritikalmass.net/

Enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

TFA Butterscotch tastes like burnt sugar at 5% and up, 2% to 3% will add a nice rich sweetness to your mix
TFA Fruit Circles has a sharp lemon overtone and needs to breathe while steeping, don't go over 5 or 6% with this one unless you like lemon.
TFA Bavarian Cream adds fullness to a creamy vape but be carefull, it gets hellishly sweet after a good steep, use sparingly.

@th1rte3n try this:
Fruit Circles - 5%
Meringue - 3%
Bavarian Cream - 2%

- Mix at at least 60 or 70VG
- Shake and leave top off in a cupboard overnight, repeat this for a week

if you can get some Dairy Milk or Whipped Cream to add to this it will smooth it out and add more "milk" to your bowl of cereal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## th1rte3n

Awesome, thanks guys will definitely try it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Getting some good feedback on this:

Viper's Vampire

TFA Strawberry 4%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 4%
TFA Marshmallow 2%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 4%

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wesley

Really simple recipe but these two complement each other beautifully:

TFA Guava 7%
TFA Greek Yoghurt 1%
Sweetener 2%

Add menthol to preference if you want a cool yoghurt vibe.

This is a shake and Vape but the yoghurt comes out wonderfully after a week or so of steeping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Been going trough some changes in the flavor profiles that I like, and experimenting with FA flavors more as well. These recipes have been steeping for 3 days so far. Tested in an Odin top feed dripper with dual 26G coils, 2mm ID at 8 wraps each.

So far I like them enough to share the recipes 

*Applezzz*

2% FA Fuji Apple
0.5% TFA Caramel
1% TFA Butterscotch

Mixed at 40/60 VG and 3mg nic

*Sourzzz*

4% FA Raspberry
1.5% FA Kiwi
0.5% TFA Marshmallow

*Banana Split*

7% CAP Banana Split
1% TFA Caramel

*Vampire Blood
*
4% TFA Strawberry
2% TFA Vanilla Swirl
1% TFA Marshmallow
4% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

*Vampire Plasma
*
4% TFA Ripe Strawberry
2% TFA Vanilla Swirl
1% TFA Marshmallow
4% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

Some feedback would be nice


*
*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

Viper_SA said:


> Been going trough some changes in the flavor profiles that I like, and experimenting with FA flavors more as well. These recipes have been steeping for 3 days so far. Tested in an Odin top feed dripper with dual 26G coils, 2mm ID at 8 wraps each.
> 
> So far I like them enough to share the recipes
> 
> *Applezzz*
> 
> 2% FA Fuji Apple
> 0.5% TFA Caramel
> 1% TFA Butterscotch
> 
> Mixed at 40/60 VG and 3mg nic
> 
> *Sourzzz*
> 
> 4% FA Raspberry
> 1.5% FA Kiwi
> 0.5% TFA Marshmallow
> 
> *Banana Split*
> 
> 7% CAP Banana Split
> 1% TFA Caramel
> 
> *Vampire Blood
> *
> 4% TFA Strawberry
> 2% TFA Vanilla Swirl
> 1% TFA Marshmallow
> 4% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 
> *Vampire Plasma
> *
> 4% TFA Ripe Strawberry
> 2% TFA Vanilla Swirl
> 1% TFA Marshmallow
> 4% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 
> Some feedback would be nice


wow they look fantastic thumbs up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Really simple recipe but these two complement each other beautifully:
> 
> TFA Guava 7%
> TFA Greek Yoghurt 1%
> Sweetener 2%
> 
> Add menthol to preference if you want a cool yoghurt vibe.
> 
> This is a shake and Vape but the yoghurt comes out wonderfully after a week or so of steeping.



@Wesley , thanks for this! Looks marvellous
With menthol and i think this is my kind of profile.
I have the guava and the sweetener but not the greek yoghurt...
@Paulie, check this out!
Greek Guava coming up!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Pistachio Icecream: 30PG 70VG
TFA Pistachio @ 8%
TFA Vanilla Bean Icecream @ 4%
CAP Vanilla Custard @ 3%
TFA Meringue @ 2%
TFA Bavarian Cream @ 2%
Needs to steep for at least 2 weeks - the longer the better.

Snickers Chocolate Bar Type: 30PG 70VG
TFA Peanut Butter @ 8%
TFA Double Chocolate @ 4%
TFA English Toffee @ 4%
TFA Vanilla Bean Icecream @ 2%
CAP Vanilla Custard @ 2%
TFA Marshmellow @ 2%
Needs to steep for at least 2 weeks - the longer the better.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Time to share some originals Im happy with:

*Trippin Berry*

FW Absinthe 8%
CAP Blackberry 3%
CAP Sweet Strawberry 1.5%
FW Pink Lemonade 1%
Menthol (10% solution) 0.75%
Koolada 0.75%

*Homeage to Cowboy Apple Pie*

CAP Apple Pie 8%
FA Storm 2.25% (I think FA Virginia might work better here)
Acetyl Prayazine 0.25%
TFA Toasted Almond 0.3%
TFA French Vanilla 0.75%

*Root Beer Float* (not mine, picked up on Reddit)

TFA Root Beer 7%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 1.5%
FA Vanilla Bourbon 0.5%
TFA Wintergreen 1.5%
optional 1% of any good cream (to add more creaminess)

*Satelite*

TFA Strawberry Ripe 4%
FA Kiwi 2.75%
FA Fuji Apple 4%
TFA Dragonfruit 1%
TFA Coconut Extra 1%

*Candy Cool* (simple awesome candy mint with a slight lemon'y exhale)

FW Candy Cane 8%
FW Pink Lemonade 1.5%
FA Lime Cold Pressed 0.5%
TFA Wintergreen 1%
Menthol (10% solution) 0.5%
Koolada 0.5%

All 65Vg

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mike

Dubz said:


> Pistachio Icecream: 30PG 70VG
> TFA Pistachio @ 8%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Icecream @ 4%
> CAP Vanilla Custard @ 3%
> TFA Meringue @ 2%
> TFA Bavarian Cream @ 2%
> Needs to steep for at least 2 weeks - the longer the better.





r0gue z0mbie said:


> Time to share some originals Im happy with:
> 
> *Satelite*
> 
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 4%
> FA Kiwi 2.75%
> FA Fuji Apple 4%
> TFA Dragonfruit 1%
> TFA Coconut Extra 1%



Holy smokes guys, these look like some seriously decent recipes. Great to see such thoughtfulness coming out of the local diy scene!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Eequinox

Mike said:


> Holy smokes guys, these look like some seriously decent recipes. Great to see such thoughtfulness coming out of the local diy scene!


i agree now post that recipe for biscuit dreams already dammit !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

@r0gue z0mbie what are you doing liking that post? You already have most of the recipe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> @r0gue z0mbie what are you doing liking that post? You already have most of the recipe?


Lmao...

But I must of been on Tapatalk.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


> Pistachio Icecream: 30PG 70VG
> TFA Pistachio @ 8%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Icecream @ 4%
> CAP Vanilla Custard @ 3%
> TFA Meringue @ 2%
> TFA Bavarian Cream @ 2%
> Needs to steep for at least 2 weeks - the longer the better.
> 
> Snickers Chocolate Bar Type: 30PG 70VG
> TFA Peanut Butter @ 8%
> TFA Double Chocolate @ 4%
> TFA English Toffee @ 4%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Icecream @ 2%
> CAP Vanilla Custard @ 2%
> TFA Marshmellow @ 2%
> Needs to steep for at least 2 weeks - the longer the better.



Very interesting @Dubz! Thanks for sharing
I have a lot of flavours i still need to get.... Lol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Time to share some originals Im happy with:
> 
> *Trippin Berry*
> 
> FW Absinthe 8%
> CAP Blackberry 3%
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 1.5%
> FW Pink Lemonade 1%
> Menthol (10% solution) 0.75%
> Koolada 0.75%
> 
> *Homeage to Cowboy Apple Pie*
> 
> CAP Apple Pie 8%
> FA Storm 2.25% (I think FA Virginia might work better here)
> Acetyl Prayazine 0.25%
> TFA Toasted Almond 0.3%
> TFA French Vanilla 0.75%
> 
> *Root Beer Float* (not mine, picked up on Reddit)
> 
> TFA Root Beer 7%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 1.5%
> FA Vanilla Bourbon 0.5%
> TFA Wintergreen 1.5%
> optional 1% of any good cream (to add more creaminess)
> 
> *Satelite*
> 
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 4%
> FA Kiwi 2.75%
> FA Fuji Apple 4%
> TFA Dragonfruit 1%
> TFA Coconut Extra 1%
> 
> *Candy Cool* (simple awesome candy mint with a slight lemon'y exhale)
> 
> FW Candy Cane 8%
> FW Pink Lemonade 1.5%
> FA Lime Cold Pressed 0.5%
> TFA Wintergreen 1%
> Menthol (10% solution) 0.5%
> Koolada 0.5%
> 
> All 65Vg



Loving the sounds of Satelite and Candy Cool, thanks @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Loving the sounds of Satelite and Candy Cool, thanks @r0gue z0mbie


Candy Cool is a simple tasting juice, but refreshing. I vape a lot of it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Here's one I'm quite enjoying, my as-yet-unnamed sticky caramel apple butterscotch almond pudding thing 

Works pretty well with the substitutes as well for those that don't have FLV (which IME tends to fade out anyway)

Vanilla Custard (FLV) 2% or sub for CAP V1 2%
Caramel (FLV) 3% or sub for FA 1.5%
Butterscotch (FLV) 1% or sub for TFA 2%
Fuji Apple (FA) 1.5%
Toasted Almond (TFA) 3%
Vanilla Bourbon (FA) 1% 
Whipped Cream (TFA) 2%
Mixed at 70/30 - needs a 2-3 day steep minimum for full potential.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

*Viper's Espresso Sundaezzz:
*
3mg at 40/60 PG/VG

3% FA Coffee Espresso (Dark Bean Espresso)
4% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
2% TFA Butterscotch

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> *Viper's Espresso Sundaezzz:
> *
> 3mg at 40/60 PG/VG
> 
> 3% FA Coffee Espresso (Dark Bean Espresso)
> 4% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 2% TFA Butterscotch



Sounds great @Viper_SA !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

Viper_SA said:


> *Viper's Espresso Sundaezzz:
> *
> 3mg at 40/60 PG/VG
> 
> 3% FA Coffee Espresso (Dark Bean Espresso)
> 4% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 2% TFA Butterscotch


That sounds yummy. If you need a taste tester look no further  


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sounds good indeed.

And great avatar @Viper 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Sounds good indeed.
> 
> And great avatar @Viper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



@r0gue z0mbie , please remember what that juice was - the one i tasted with you guys at the meet. It was a mix of two things. I really liked it. I think you, @Mike and @method1 knew what it was. Had a lovely sourness to it...


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> @r0gue z0mbie , please remember what that juice was - the one i tasted with you guys at the meet. It was a mix of two things. I really liked it. I think you, @Mike and @method1 knew what it was. Had a lovely sourness to it...


Oh that. As far as I know it was a mix of one of @Mike's mint or menthol. And then a Blueberry Muffin - one of @method1's upcoming Hardwicks juices.

Lol, it was odd combpt, but damn nice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh that. As far as I know it was a mix of one of @Mike's mint or menthol. And then a Blueberry Muffin - one of @method1's upcoming Hardwicks juices.
> 
> Lol, it was odd combpt, but damn nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ok Lol, thanks. I remember you guys being quite surprised at how nicely it turned out. Was lovely indeed. Will wait for Mr Hardwicks to get mixing and then try replicate the combo one day


----------



## Marius Combrink

If i want to do a fruity menthol vape i can use for everyday vape. What % would you recommend?
I will be putting in an order at skyblue so just want to know what to get


----------



## Viper_SA

Marius Combrink said:


> If i want to do a fruity menthol vape i can use for everyday vape. What % would you recommend?
> I will be putting in an order at skyblue so just want to know what to get



Sky-who?


----------



## Marius Combrink

Viper_SA said:


> Sky-who?


Sky blue vaping


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> @r0gue z0mbie , please remember what that juice was - the one i tasted with you guys at the meet. It was a mix of two things. I really liked it. I think you, @Mike and @method1 knew what it was. Had a lovely sourness to it...



Yup it was a mix of one of mine plus some menthol flavour that @element0709 brought along, which has sparked the idea of a collab, aka EleMenthe D'Erique.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

Viper_SA said:


> Sky-who?


now now don't be nasty


----------



## Marius Combrink

Eequinox said:


> now now don't be nasty


Oh. Is there something I should know?


----------



## Eequinox

Marius Combrink said:


> Oh. Is there something I should know?


nope just taking a stab @Viper_SA


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Ok Lol, thanks. I remember you guys being quite surprised at how nicely it turned out. Was lovely indeed. Will wait for Mr Hardwicks to get mixing and then try replicate the combo one day


Mr. Hardwicks also had some very nice tobaccos, which I'd like to see come to market.

And Honey Girl is divine. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZK1

I have also just started the DIY thing, just bought basic flavours, but they seem to be a bit harsh. I'm a fan of Voodoo Juice's Sub Zero, so I like Koolada in anything.

I just mix for example Candy Apply or Grape flavour with Koolada. Nothing fancy but It's a bit harsh on the throught. I think the last batch I made was at 8% of each flavour. is that too much? Or what else makes the juice a bit harsh?


----------



## rogue zombie

ZK1 said:


> I have also just started the DIY thing, just bought basic flavours, but they seem to be a bit harsh. I'm a fan of Voodoo Juice's Sub Zero, so I like Koolada in anything.
> 
> I just mix for example Candy Apply or Grape flavour with Koolada. Nothing fancy but It's a bit harsh on the throught. I think the last batch I made was at 8% of each flavour. is that too much? Or what else makes the juice a bit harsh?



Is that TFA flavours? Because 8% _should_ be fine. But it varies from flavour to flavour. You should generally look up what percentage people use a particular flavour at.

Also, mix at 60VG and higher to get a smoother mix. 

Juices are also sometimes harsh if not steeped.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ZK1

Ok great, thanks for the advice, I think the next batch I make I will start off with 50/50 and 5% on the flavours at 6MG Nic. and then make a bottle that I'll let sit for a while.

What is average time to let it steep?


----------



## rogue zombie

ZK1 said:


> Ok great, thanks for the advice, I think the next batch I make I will start off with 50/50 and 5% on the flavours at 6MG Nic. and then make a bottle that I'll let sit for a while.
> 
> What is average time to let it steep?



Anything from a week onwards. Check it after a week, if it's weird, leave it another week.

You should also consider adding 1% Bavarian Cream or another cream, tor even marshmallow to help smooth it out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ZK1

Ah! I see, next I will buy the Smooth flavour, the place I get my juice and flavours from has one that I think is flavourless but smooths it out.


----------



## BumbleBee

Take it easy on the Koolada, a little goes a long way. If you're using Koolada at 8% that could account for the harshness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## element0709

method1 said:


> Yup it was a mix of one of mine plus some menthol flavour that @element0709 brought along, which has sparked the idea of a collab, aka EleMenthe D'Erique.



I has a juice named after me ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ZK1

Thanks Bumblebee!

What % should be ok for that.

Seeing that I like the Voodoo Juice Sub Zero, I think I was chasing that ice cold feeling, but they obviously add some other stuff not just the Koolada to get the effect.


----------



## ZK1

Think I'm going to try 2% and see.


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> Take it easy on the Koolada, a little goes a long way. If you're using Koolada at 8% that could account for the harshness.


Lol... Oh shit ya. Didn't register with me. 8% Koolada is a metric shit ton of Koolada 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I use koolada at 1 drop per 2ml juice.


----------



## BumbleBee

ZK1 said:


> Think I'm going to try 2% and see.


2 or 3% is good, you can try slightly higher but you will be going into a chemical aftertaste area so take small steps until you find your sweet spot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Made up this variation on a Sucker Punch clone that @r0gue z0mbie posted a while bac. Added 1 drop 60% menthol to every 5ml and loving it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Made up this variation on a Sucker Punch clone that @r0gue z0mbie posted a while bac. Added 1 drop 60% menthol to every 5ml and loving it.
> 
> View attachment 40125



Oh ya, I need to try that. Loving mint/menthol nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh ya, I need to try that. Loving mint/menthol nowadays.



The menthol is just enough at that level to really lift the dragon fruit and give a very mild menthol aftertaste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey this Dragonberry is quite nice... very berry'ish

I toned the recipe a bit and mixed at 70VG:

TFA Bavarian Cream 0.75%
CAP Blackberry 1.5%
TFA Dragonfruit 2.5
TFA French Vanilla 0.75%
TFA Marshmallow 0.75%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dubz

Apricot Donut

30PG/70VG

CAP Glazed Donut @ 7%
CAP Apricot @ 6%
FW Cake Batter @ 1%
FA Cookie @ 1%
FA Joy @ 0.7%

Steep for 1 week but very good already after 1 day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Dubz said:


> Apricot Doughnut
> 
> 30PG/70VG
> 
> CAP Glazed Doughnut @ 7%
> CAP Apricot @ 6%
> FW Cake Batter @ 1%
> FA Cookie @ 1%
> FA Joy @ 0.7%
> 
> Steep for 1 week but very good already after 1 day.


Ooh thank you!

Is that the normal CAP Glazed Donut that is chocolate?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ooh thank you!
> 
> Is that the normal CAP Glazed Donut that is chocolate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Its the normal non chocolate one.

http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/glazed-doughnut-flavour-concentrate/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Dubz said:


> Its the normal non chocolate one.


Thank you.
I didn't actually know there was a normal one.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Till now... that is

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

I haven't been able to make that cap donut work in any sort of convincing way, maybe I'll take another shot although this recipe looks like one of the many combos I've tried except for the apricot.


----------



## rogue zombie

If all else fails, I know Paulie has a killer "locally priced" Apricot Donut coming.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Power Vapes SA

Hey Guys,

Here's a recipe Ive been working on for the last few weeks. If anyone is willing to give it a crack and perfect it then by all means please do. The bakery notes are SPOT on in my eyes however the baked apple taste needs some work to be 100%

TFA = The Flavor Apprentice
FW = Flavor West
VoW = Vape O' Wave - Their exclusive concentrates. 

_*Apple Crumble:*_

Best suited VG/PG ratio: 65/35
Best suited Nic: 36mg strength @ 3mg
Best suited Steep: 3-4 days natural steep is good, off the bat notes tend to be missing.

_*Concentrates:*_

6% Apple Crumble - VoW
4% DX Sweet Cream - TFA
2% Apple - TFA
2% Cheesecake Graham Crust - TFA
1% Cheesecake - FW
1% Vanilla - VoW
0.5% Hazelnut - FW
0.4% Vanilla Custard - TFA
0.2% Waffle - FW

_*Notes:*_

Capella's French Vanilla - Will probably be better in place of VoW Vanilla (haven't tried yet)

If anyone tries to perfect this, let me know how it goes _*
*_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Very interesting @Dubz! Thanks for sharing
> I have a lot of flavours i still need to get.... Lol...


Must re-up on flavors,some of these recipes sound yummy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

A simple cherry menthol, reminds me of those Cherry Halls

40/60 PG/VG ratio
FW Cherry Blast - 8%
TFA Menthol - 2%
TFA Koolada - 2%
Ethyl Maltol - 2%


Becoming an ADV for me in these hot summer days
Ready on a day steep, after a lukewarm bath and Ultra Sonic treatment (30min)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude

acorn said:


> A simple cherry menthol, reminds me of those Cherry Halls
> 
> 40/60 PG/VG ratio
> FW Cherry Blast - 8%
> TFA Menthol - 2%
> TFA Koolada - 2%
> Ethyl Maltol - 2%
> View attachment 42047
> 
> Becoming an ADV for me in these hot summer days
> Ready on a day steep, after a lukewarm bath and Ultra Sonic treatment (30min)



Sjoe that does sound good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Looks super indeed @acorn !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

acorn said:


> A simple cherry menthol, reminds me of those Cherry Halls
> 
> 40/60 PG/VG ratio
> FW Cherry Blast - 8%
> TFA Menthol - 2%
> TFA Koolada - 2%
> Ethyl Maltol - 2%
> View attachment 42047
> 
> Becoming an ADV for me in these hot summer days
> Ready on a day steep, after a lukewarm bath and Ultra Sonic treatment (30min)


Thank you, sounds awesome.

Im not a cherry fan, but I can definitely do a cherry halls like vape.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

Anyone got a motleys brews brothers clone recipe?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

Ok, So here a quick silly question.. 

This Past Xmas a friend bought me 2 flavours she thought i'd enjoy, Cola (0 MG Nicotiene from VapeMOb ) and Cherry (think this was bought from like a cock n bull or some tobacco store) she swore by the cherry as her friend smokes it and it tasted great to her but in all honesty they both taste rather kaka.. now im curious.. can i mix the 2 juices together maybe add that *Vegetable glycerin (VG) *to thicken it a bit.. or will i just be asking for trouble doing so.? 

Assistance be great thanks.


----------



## Stosta

Sk3tz0 said:


> Ok, So here a quick silly question..
> 
> This Past Xmas a friend bought me 2 flavours she thought i'd enjoy, Cola (0 MG Nicotiene from VapeMOb ) and Cherry (think this was bought from like a cock n bull or some tobacco store) she swore by the cherry as her friend smokes it and it tasted great to her but in all honesty they both taste rather kaka.. now im curious.. can i mix the 2 juices together maybe add that *Vegetable glycerin (VG) *to thicken it a bit.. or will i just be asking for trouble doing so.?
> 
> Assistance be great thanks.


Mix it!!!!! Might end up with Dr Pepper!

I end up mixing all the juices I don't like together, in the hopes something magical will happen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

Stosta said:


> Mix it!!!!! Might end up with Dr Pepper!



Actually was hoping for Cherry Cola

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MoeB786

Hey Guys a Quick recipe that worked for me : 

All TFA 

Condense Milk : 0.7%
Strawberry Ripe : 8%
Bavarian Cream : 2%
EM : 0.5%

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapeDude

MoeB786 said:


> Hey Guys a Quick recipe that worked for me :
> 
> All TFA
> 
> Condense Milk : 0.7%
> Strawberry Ripe : 8%
> Bavarian Cream : 2%
> EM : 0.5%



Sounds good, what does it end up tasting like ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoeB786

It has like this sweet strawberry popsicle kind of taste but nice and sweet


----------



## VapeDude

MoeB786 said:


> It has like this sweet strawberry popsicle kind of taste but nice and sweet



Sounds great will give this a try. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## MoeB786

Anytime


----------



## Silver

Sk3tz0 said:


> Ok, So here a quick silly question..
> 
> This Past Xmas a friend bought me 2 flavours she thought i'd enjoy, Cola (0 MG Nicotiene from VapeMOb ) and Cherry (think this was bought from like a cock n bull or some tobacco store) she swore by the cherry as her friend smokes it and it tasted great to her but in all honesty they both taste rather kaka.. now im curious.. can i mix the 2 juices together maybe add that *Vegetable glycerin (VG) *to thicken it a bit.. or will i just be asking for trouble doing so.?
> 
> Assistance be great thanks.



You can certainly add the VG and it will smooth it out and reduce the flavour slightly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

MoeB786 said:


> Hey Guys a Quick recipe that worked for me :
> 
> All TFA
> 
> Condense Milk : 0.7%
> Strawberry Ripe : 8%
> Bavarian Cream : 2%
> EM : 0.5%


Thank you, this sounds awesome.

I never bought any condense milk before, because I didn't know what to do with it.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

TFA don't have a condensed milk flavour? Maybe you're thinking of FA


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Hey. I have been DIYing for about 4 months now. Take a look at my Banoffee Pie and comment gladly. 

Nic 36% VG - 8.33%
PG - 32.5%
VG - 51.67%
Banana VapeOwave - 3%
Bavarian Cream TPA - 1%
Dulce de leche TPA - 0.5%
DX Sweet cream TPA - 2%
Graham Cracker TPA - 1%



I steeped it in a dark drawer for 7 days breathing on day 2 and 6 and also gave it a Hot water bath before bottling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SofaKing

Hi guys,

Finally getting a hang of this DIY thing and looking to buy more flavours. Currently sitting with:

All TFA:
- Pear
- Bavarian Cream
- Peach
- Marshmallow
- Strawberry & Cream
- Kiwi Double
- Rainbow Drops

Don't have much hope for that last one(RD) and judging by some of the other online comments, not many people have got it to work in any recipe, tastes too perfume/chemical like. Don't even ask me why I bought it  

Planning to buy:
- Coconut Extra (for the suggested snake oil clone)
- EM additive(seen it in a few recipes and figured it must be important / helpful  )

Can you please suggest:
- Any other 2 flavours I can add to my collection for some good combos? Was thinking Guava & Mango/Juicy Peach to try get that Che Guava kind of taste. I found 2 simple recipes with that combination. Anyone try mixing Guava? Recommended % and what it goes well with?

Thanks!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

SofaKing said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally getting a hang of this DIY thing and looking to buy more flavours. Currently sitting with:
> 
> All TFA:
> - Pear
> - Bavarian Cream
> - Peach
> - Marshmallow
> - Strawberry & Cream
> - Kiwi Double
> - Rainbow Drops
> 
> Don't have much hope for that last one(RD) and judging by some of the other online comments, not many people have got it to work in any recipe, tastes too perfume/chemical like. Don't even ask me why I bought it
> 
> Planning to buy:
> - Coconut Extra (for the suggested snake oil clone)
> - EM additive(seen it in a few recipes and figured it must be important / helpful  )
> 
> Can you please suggest:
> - Any other 2 flavours I can add to my collection for some good combos? Was thinking Guava & Mango/Juicy Peach to try get that Che Guava kind of taste. I found 2 simple recipes with that combination. Anyone try mixing Guava? Recommended % and what it goes well with?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Haha! I also got the Rainbow Drops! I'm trying so hard to make it work for me but it just wont!


----------



## SofaKing

Stosta said:


> Haha! I also got the Rainbow Drops! I'm trying so hard to make it work for me but it just wont!


I also tried dropping it in a few of my other purchased and yeah nothing! Apparently it goes well with your raspberry & sours but lol can't say I'm counting on it.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox

Sk3tz0 said:


> Ok, So here a quick silly question..
> 
> This Past Xmas a friend bought me 2 flavours she thought i'd enjoy, Cola (0 MG Nicotiene from VapeMOb ) and Cherry (think this was bought from like a cock n bull or some tobacco store) she swore by the cherry as her friend smokes it and it tasted great to her but in all honesty they both taste rather kaka.. now im curious.. can i mix the 2 juices together maybe add that *Vegetable glycerin (VG) *to thicken it a bit.. or will i just be asking for trouble doing so.?
> 
> Assistance be great thanks.


if they are both 0 nic will make no difference there but you may mute what ever flavor there is with the vg


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Anyone have a good recipe for a cream soda joose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for a cream soda joose?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried it yet, but I have jotted down a Cream Soda Float recipe I found:

TFA Cream Soda 6%
TPA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 2% 
TPA Sweet Cream 1%
Koolada 0.5% (optional for a coolness effect)




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but I have jotted down a Cream Soda Float recipe I found:
> 
> TFA Cream Soda 6%
> TPA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 2%
> TPA Sweet Cream 1%
> Koolada 0.5% (optional for a coolness effect)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

SofaKing said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally getting a hang of this DIY thing and looking to buy more flavours. Currently sitting with:
> 
> All TFA:
> - Pear
> - Bavarian Cream
> - Peach
> - Marshmallow
> - Strawberry & Cream
> - Kiwi Double
> - Rainbow Drops
> 
> Don't have much hope for that last one(RD) and judging by some of the other online comments, not many people have got it to work in any recipe, tastes too perfume/chemical like. Don't even ask me why I bought it
> 
> Planning to buy:
> - Coconut Extra (for the suggested snake oil clone)
> - EM additive(seen it in a few recipes and figured it must be important / helpful  )
> 
> Can you please suggest:
> - Any other 2 flavours I can add to my collection for some good combos? Was thinking Guava & Mango/Juicy Peach to try get that Che Guava kind of taste. I found 2 simple recipes with that combination. Anyone try mixing Guava? Recommended % and what it goes well with?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



Hi @SofaKing

Guava is one of my favorite TFA concentrates. A very simple, but IMO quite delicious, recipe for which you have two of the ingredients would be: 
Guava 6 % (I wouldn't use it at more than 7 % in anything)
Watermelon Candy 4 %,
Kiwi Double 3%
Marshmallow 1 %.
9 Drops of Koolada makes it more refreshing, but isn't absolutely necessary.

Another very good TFA / Capella flavour IMO is the Capella Dragon fruit (quite different from the TFA Dragon fruit). Pairs well with Pear and / or .5 - 1 % of Coconut Extra or with the Bavarian Cream. I would imagine it could work with the Peach (or maybe even the Rainbow Drops - haven't tried) as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SofaKing

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @SofaKing
> 
> Guava is one of my favorite TFA concentrates. A very simple, but IMO quite delicious, recipe for which you have two of the ingredients would be:
> Guava 6 % (I wouldn't use it at more than 7 % in anything)
> Watermelon Candy 4 %,
> Kiwi Double 3%
> Marshmallow 1 %.
> 9 Drops of Koolada makes it more refreshing, but isn't absolutely necessary.
> 
> Another very good TFA / Capella flavour IMO is the Capella Dragon fruit (quite different from the TFA Dragon fruit). Pairs well with Pear and / or .5 - 1 % of Coconut Extra or with the Bavarian Cream. I would imagine it could work with the Peach (or maybe even the Rainbow Drops - haven't tried) as well.


Thanks a lot @Lingogrey guava is also one of my favourites.

I get my flavours from Skyblue and don't see Watermelon Candy in their list. Any other flavours I can substitute that with?

As for rainbow drops, I'm reluctant to do anything with it right now but will play around with the rest that I have.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey

SofaKing said:


> Thanks a lot @Lingogrey guava is also one of my favourites.
> 
> I get my flavours from Skyblue and don't see Watermelon Candy in their list. Any other flavours I can substitute that with?
> 
> As for rainbow drops, I'm reluctant to do anything with it right now but will play around with the rest that I have.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Pleasure @SofaKing 

The "TFA Watermelon" on Skyblue's site is actually the Watermelon Candy (that's where I got mine from when asking for Watermelon - Melinda then confirmed that they stock the candy version). According to TFA's site, the Watermelon Candy "is very much like our Watermelon Flavor, with a bit more sweetness. It is a very subtle difference, and many customers might not taste any difference at all." I do taste a slight difference and actually prefer the Watermelon, but you would use them at the same percentages. Whichever you can get, would thus be fine. 

As for the Rainbow Drops, I know nothing about that concentrate - but this is the highest rated (only one five star rating, but still the highest) recipe on e-liquid-recipes containing it (and co-incidentally also has the Watermelon / Watermelon Candy in it): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/321698/Strawberry+Skittles

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

Seeing all these yummy flavors and I'm jealous as i would have no idea where to start to make some of these and they'd probably turn out like Ass Water..

that being said.. What Kind of flavor do you wish you could have.. my self i'd love to get my hands on a FANTA flavor if that's ever possible. or..  Captain Morgan Dark Rum n Coke flavor. hahah


----------



## gertvanjoe

For easy reference I have started combining all the recipes in an Excel sheet. Feel free to take off where I left if you have some time to kill

https://www.dropbox.com/s/63iq3y71x19cu5s/Recipes.xlsx?dl=0

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Would love to see a Twisp ( * gasp * ) Nut Brittle Clone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sk3tz0

Now when you put there 8% and 5% how do you measure the %ages. 
and whats steep.. this mixology things looks interesting and would like to maybe give it a go some day..


----------



## Lingogrey

Sk3tz0 said:


> Now when you put there 8% and 5% how do you measure the %ages.
> and whats steep.. this mixology things looks interesting and would like to maybe give it a go some day..


Hi @Sk3tz0 - It really is very interesting, tons of fun and ultimately can save you a lot of money on juice. 
Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/ started by @Derick 
and this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bombies-guide-to-diy.t17837/ started by @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Sk3tz0 - It really is very interesting, tons of fun and ultimately can save you a lot of money on juice.
> Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/ started by @Derick
> and this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bombies-guide-to-diy.t17837/ started by @r0gue z0mbie



shot thanks. will give a lookies..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

also any Hazards in mixing your own stuff other than a mouth full of a sewerage flavour ?


----------



## Lingogrey

Sk3tz0 said:


> also any Hazards in mixing your own stuff other than a mouth full of a sewerage flavour ?


As long as you follow common sense, it's really not all that potentially hazardous. The Nic widely available for mixing locally is 36 mg / 100 ml and not 100 mg. If you get any on your skin, you should certainly wash it off immediately and if you get any on your clothes you should change (and wash before wearing again ) that piece of clothing - all should be fine if you do that. Also (but this is common sense), make sure that your mixing equipment is clean and that you mix in a clean environment. If you spill any flavour concentrates, VG or PG you would simply create a bit of a mess.

Oh - and the sewerage flavour would be unlikely if you start off by mixing clones / recipes with high ratings on e-liquid-recipes.com, kritikalmass.net or reddit and then go from there

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Khan83

Sk3tz0 said:


> also any Hazards in mixing your own stuff other than a mouth full of a sewerage flavour ?


Hey @Sk3tz0 , just buy your DIY liquids from reputable suppliers & stay within the recommended nicotine levels & you'll be good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

Do all flavors come in 0mg Nicotine ? Maybe just start with Nicotine free mixing till u get it right and then slowly add the nicotine. or omit it entirely..


----------



## Lingogrey

Sk3tz0 said:


> Do all flavors come in 0mg Nicotine ? Maybe just start with Nicotine free mixing till u get it right and then slowly add the nicotine. or omit it entirely..


Yup - the flavour concentrates themselves don't contain any Nicotine (there are basically six (maybe seven if you add LorAnn) big reputable flavour houses that are primarily used for e-liquids. TFA / Capella / Flavour West and {to some extent} Flavour Art flavours are also used for purposes other than e-liquids, although they pay specific attention to vaping by indicating which concentrates contain Diacetyl, Diketones etc. Flavorah and Inawera are geared towards vaping). Most flavour concentrates are PG based, with a few VG options available.

Nicotine can be suspended in PG (more precise to work with IMO and PG acts as somewhat of a preservative), VG or a combination.

It's a good idea to omit the Nicotine when experimenting in any case, as it's way more expensive than plain VG / PG. If you're a 0 mg vaper, then there's obviously no need to ever add it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sebastian

Where would be the best place to buy flavour concentrates, and I'm using VG as my base mixing with with 20% of distilled water. Is that Vapable? Or would i have to also have PG?


----------



## Lingogrey

Sebastian said:


> Where would be the best place to buy flavour concentrates, and I'm using VG as my base mixing with with 20% of distilled water. Is that Vapable? Or would i have to also have PG?


Skyblue or, since you are in Cape Town, Valley Vapour (they also have by far the best selection of flavour concentrates locally): http://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/diy_e-liquid_ingredients/concentrated-eliquid-flavour/. Vapour Mountain also stocks a wide selection of inhouse concentrates: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/diy/flavours/. As far as I know, it is not made by any of the 'big' manufacturers but seems to be held in high regard by many in the know.

As far as the VG and distilled water goes, I've never made a pure VG liquid and perhaps one of the more experienced members could assist (but I do know that you definitely can make a liquid with just VG and distilled water as you do. PG is not necessary). I have read that 90 % VG, 10 % distilled water produces a consistency roughly equal to 70 VG / 30 PG. I would thus guess that 80 VG / 20 distilled water would be slightly more 'runny' than a 50 vg / 50 pg mix. If you prefer that consistency, it should be just fine


----------



## Sebastian

Lingogrey said:


> Skyblue or, since you are in Cape Town, Valley Vapour (they also have by far the best selection of flavour concentrates locally): http://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/diy_e-liquid_ingredients/concentrated-eliquid-flavour/. Vapour Mountain also stocks a wide selection of inhouse concentrates: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/diy/flavours/. As far as I know, it is not made by any of the 'big' manufacturers but seems to be held in high regard by many in the know.
> 
> As far as the VG and distilled water goes, I've never made a pure VG liquid and perhaps one of the more experienced members could assist (but I do know that you definitely can make a liquid with just VG and distilled water as you do. PG is not necessary). I have read that 90 % VG, 10 % distilled water produces a consistency roughly equal to 70 VG / 30 PG. I would thus guess that 80 VG / 20 distilled water would be slightly more 'runny' than a 50 vg / 50 pg mix. If you prefer that consistency, it should be just fine



Thank you, I will try the 90/10 VG/distilled water. If that is equivalent to a 70 Vg / 30 Pg because thats around what im looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Sebastian said:


> Thank you, I will try the 90/10 VG/distilled water. If that is equivalent to a 70 Vg / 30 Pg because thats around what im looking for.


If I may ask, do you flavour your liquids? (I know that some people like unflavoured liquids and Vapour Mountain sells an unflavoured liquid as well) If you do flavour it, the range of VG based flavour concentrates are very limited and if you don't use the few available (the only one available locally that I can think of off the top of my head is the TFA Organic Strawberry) you will have to factor in your flavouring percentage as PG percentage.

I would think though (and I might be very wrong on this) that even for people with a PG intolerance 5 - 15 % of PG from the flavouring should be OK.


----------



## Sebastian

well i havn't started mixing yet, ive just been vaping premade flavours and juice but i want to move into DIY and make my own stuff. I'd probably use TFA flavouring which I know contains PG as its base. So would i just be able to mix my VG/distilled water and then flavouring?


----------



## Lingogrey

Sebastian said:


> well i havn't started mixing yet, ive just been vaping premade flavours and juice but i want to move into DIY and make my own stuff. I'd probably use TFA flavouring which I know contains PG as its base. So would i just be able to mix my VG/distilled water and then flavouring?



I would guess that you could (assuming you want 0 mg Nic, otherwise you'll add some VG based Nic as well). However, if you want the same viscosity / consistency for every juice you make, you would have to adjust the distilled water percentage slightly to the flavour (PG) percentage of that specific juice (can vary between about 3 % and 20 %, depending on the specific flavours used {even within one brand - eg. TFA Pineapple is hellishly strong whilst the TFA Raspberry Sweet is quite 'weak'}, the combinations, your preferences etc.)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sebastian

Lingogrey said:


> I would guess that you could (assuming you want 0 mg Nic, otherwise you'll add some VG based Nic as well). However, if you want the same viscosity / consistency for every juice you make, you would have to adjust the distilled water percentage slightly to the flavour (PG) percentage of that specific juice (can vary between about 3 % and 20 %, depending on the specific flavours used {even within one brand - eg. TFA Pineapple is hellishly strong whilst the TFA Raspberry Sweet is quite 'weak'}, the combinations, your preferences etc.)



Yeah exactly. I will be vaping Nic free as i dont "need" it but at some point once i know exactly what im doing then I might delve into making juice with Nic in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sebastian

Lingogrey said:


> I would guess that you could (assuming you want 0 mg Nic, otherwise you'll add some VG based Nic as well). However, if you want the same viscosity / consistency for every juice you make, you would have to adjust the distilled water percentage slightly to the flavour (PG) percentage of that specific juice (can vary between about 3 % and 20 %, depending on the specific flavours used {even within one brand - eg. TFA Pineapple is hellishly strong whilst the TFA Raspberry Sweet is quite 'weak'}, the combinations, your preferences etc.)



Is there any other place in JHB ( Here atm for Holiday) besides Skyblue that sells concentrates?


----------



## Lingogrey

Sebastian said:


> Is there any other place in JHB ( Here atm for Holiday) besides Skyblue that sells concentrates?


Atomix Vapes in Kempton Park and Vapeowave in Centurion / Boksburg (personally I would suggest sticking to the TFA and the FW concentrates rather than the inhouse brand with the latter. A number of people on the forum also seems to have had problems with online orders without a response, so buying from the physical shop(s) would perhaps be better). I have seen a few times on the forum that Vape Cartel in Jhb South also sells concentrates, but these are not advertised on the website. Perhaps contact @KieranD to find out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SofaKing

Lingogrey said:


> Pleasure @SofaKing
> 
> The "TFA Watermelon" on Skyblue's site is actually the Watermelon Candy (that's where I got mine from when asking for Watermelon - Melinda then confirmed that they stock the candy version). According to TFA's site, the Watermelon Candy "is very much like our Watermelon Flavor, with a bit more sweetness. It is a very subtle difference, and many customers might not taste any difference at all." I do taste a slight difference and actually prefer the Watermelon, but you would use them at the same percentages. Whichever you can get, would thus be fine.
> 
> As for the Rainbow Drops, I know nothing about that concentrate - but this is the highest rated (only one five star rating, but still the highest) recipe on e-liquid-recipes containing it (and co-incidentally also has the Watermelon / Watermelon Candy in it): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/321698/Strawberry+Skittles


@Lingogrey

Thanks again.

Interesting observation, decided to try vape on the Rainbow Drops(along with Strawberry & Cream + Peach) batch I made and coincidentally drinking Fanta grape.

Guess what, somehow the tastes compliment each other. I think I should maybe find grape concentrates and give it a go. Looks like there is hope after all  

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey

SofaKing said:


> @Lingogrey
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Interesting observation, decided to try vape on the Rainbow Drops(along with Strawberry & Cream + Peach) batch I made and coincidentally drinking Fanta grape.
> 
> Guess what, somehow the tastes compliment each other. I think I should maybe find grape concentrates and give it a go. Looks like there is hope after all
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Pleasure again  Sounds awesome! I once tasted a DIY juice made by a well-known and excellent juice master that also had no grape or grape candy in it, but tasted like Fanta Grape. I think if you can achieve a taste without the 'obvious' ingredients it's very cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Please note that certain posts have been deleted. This thread is part of the general forum and as such vendors may not comment or promote their products here. 

Please rather use a PM or the dedicated vendor sub forum. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Here's my latest tobacco, and I'm actually quite pleased with it:

*Athena
*
FA Virginia 2.5% (the base)
FA Black Perique 0.35% 
FA Clove 0.25%
FA Oakwood 0.25%
Acetyl Praline (or whatever its called) 0.25%
FA Storm 0.5% (provides a 'leafy' tobacco note
FLV Custard 0.3% (Any custard would do. Its to smooth it out a bit)

3 week steep. Mixed at 70vg

Its a dry, woody, mild and toasted sort of tobacco.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie

If you like Unicorn Milk, Mothers Milk, Boosted etc. try this Strawberry Cream:

CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.2%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
TFA Custard 5%
TFA Graham Cracker 2.1%
TFA Cup Cake 0.5% (or FW Yellow Cake and the same percentage)
FA Fresh Cream 0.5% (or TFA Sweet Cream 0,75%)

70VG

2 week steep, but preferbably 3. Air it out for a minute once a week.

Its a reworked Mothers Milk Clone recipe I found and have been tweaking. Its good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Here are some recipes I am working on, all 10ml samples unless stated on recipe

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

@rogue zombie Thanks for sharing. I'm gonna mix it this weekend.

I love melon vapes. mega melonz clone is one of my favorites. below is a recipe I have been playing with and it is quite refreshing. Let me know what you guys think.imix 65vg/35pg

TFA Papaya 3.5%
TFA Canteloupe 4.5%
TFA Litchi 5%
CAP Honeydew melon 4.5%

Leave it for 3/4 days and it's ready

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

MorneW said:


> @rogue zombie Thanks for sharing. I'm gonna mix it this weekend.
> 
> I love melon vapes. mega melonz clone is one of my favorites. below is a recipe I have been playing with and it is quite refreshing. Let me know what you guys think.imix 65vg/35pg
> 
> TFA Papaya 3.5%
> TFA Canteloupe 4.5%
> TFA Litchi 5%
> CAP Honeydew melon 4.5%
> 
> Leave it for 3/4 days and it's ready


Yoh... that sounds awesome, thank you!

I was planning on picking up Litchi, so I will make this when I do. I have the rest.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel

MorneW said:


> @rogue zombie Thanks for sharing. I'm gonna mix it this weekend.
> 
> I love melon vapes. mega melonz clone is one of my favorites. below is a recipe I have been playing with and it is quite refreshing. Let me know what you guys think.imix 65vg/35pg
> 
> TFA Papaya 3.5%
> TFA Canteloupe 4.5%
> TFA Litchi 5%
> CAP Honeydew melon 4.5%
> 
> Leave it for 3/4 days and it's ready



Looks good @MorneW! I have to pick up some Papaya, seems great!

I've been working on a slight alternative, but found that Litchi and Melon goes together fantastically!

Dragonfruit (TPA) - 9%
Litchi (TPA) - 5.5 %
Honeydew (TPA) - 4%

VG : PG = 60:40

Mostly shake and vape, but honeydew mellows and dragonfruit and litchi strengthens over a few days. Can add some Cantaloupe as well for a more melony aftertaste, but for me that competed too much with the Litchi.

Litchi milkshake on the other hand, does not work. There is a reason Wimpy does not serve these.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Khan83

Just mixed up a ml of test juice & thought I'd let you guys know. 

Anyone who likes/remembers Super C sweets(those round orange disc type sweets) has got to add TFA rainbow sherbert to their diy shopping list.

As a stand alone flavour this is very similar to those sweets. I'm sure you can also add a tad bit of orange for a more authentic Super C taste.

Me , I hate anything fruity or candy so its getting chucked away

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Khan83 said:


> Just mixed up a ml of test juice & thought I'd let you guys know.
> 
> Anyone who likes/remembers Super C sweets(those round orange disc type sweets) has got to add TFA rainbow sherbert to their diy shopping list.
> 
> As a stand alone flavour this is very similar to those sweets. I'm sure you can also add a tad bit of orange for a more authentic Super C taste.
> 
> Me , I hate anything fruity or candy so its getting chucked away


Wow; thank you. I freekin love Super C's.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I also loved the super C's - @Khan83 
Wish I had more time to get properly into the DIY.... 

One day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83

rogue zombie said:


> Wow; thank you. I freekin love Super C's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Pleasure @rogue zombie 

Strangely enough, as much as I loved the actual sweets I just couldn't stand it as a vape. Prefer rich caramel chocolatey flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83

Silver said:


> I also loved the super C's - @Khan83
> Wish I had more time to get properly into the DIY....
> 
> One day


Trust me @Silver , nothing more pleasing than mixing up your own brew . You really should get more into it. I'm sure you'l love it.

On the other hand there's nothing more annoying than spending your months vape budget on some flavours , taking the time to mix , wait a whole week for it to steep and then it tastes like laundry detergent

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox

Khan83 said:


> Trust me @Silver , nothing more pleasing than mixing up your own brew . You really should get more into it. I'm sure you'l love it.
> 
> On the other hand there's nothing more annoying than spending your months vape budget on some flavours , taking the time to mix , wait a whole week for it to steep and then it tastes like laundry detergent


been there done that chucked it all away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Khan83 said:


> Trust me @Silver , nothing more pleasing than mixing up your own brew . You really should get more into it. I'm sure you'l love it.
> 
> On the other hand there's nothing more annoying than spending your months vape budget on some flavours , taking the time to mix , wait a whole week for it to steep and then it tastes like laundry detergent



Thanks @Khan83 
I am a bit of a dabbler and still vape my first and only juice I made - "Lime Ice"
I like being able to add additives to juices and tweak them a bit
But full blown multi flavoured DIY will have to wait for a few months till I get another quiet time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey this is pretty damn tasty, and easy, too:

Some *GRAVEL PIT *clone:

CAP Sweet Guava 6%
CAP Yellow Peach 8%

I mixed it at 70VG.

Damn tasty, slightly tropical'esc

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sebastian

Is it just me or is the flavour stronger/better when using a drip tip with a smaller diameter rather than one with a larger diameter? I cooked up some juice last week so been steeping for a week, and when i vape it on my normal drip tip (larger one) flavour is good but when i use the stock drip tip that came with the RDA (vulcan) i get better flavour?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Sebastian said:


> Is it just me or is the flavour stronger/better when using a drip tip with a smaller diameter rather than one with a larger diameter? I cooked up some juice last week so been steeping for a week, and when i vape it on my normal drip tip (larger one) flavour is good but when i use the stock drip tip that came with the RDA (vulcan) i get better flavour?


Yes that happens. Wider bore tip, more air, less flavour. You can combat that by building lower sometimes. You need to find a happy balance of flavour, clouds and air. Too much airflow comprises flavour and to little makes the vape to hot. You need to experiment with your airflow options and find a spot you happy at.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sebastian

rogue zombie said:


> Hey this is pretty damn tasty, and easy, too:
> 
> Some *GRAVEL PIT *clone:
> 
> CAP Sweet Guava 6%
> CAP Yellow Peach 8%
> 
> I mixed it at 70VG.
> 
> Damn tasty, slightly tropical'esc


Steeping time? Or should i just wing it and taste after a few days and carry on till i find it perfect?


----------



## rogue zombie

Sebastian said:


> Steeping time? Or should i just wing it and taste after a few days and carry on till i find it perfect?


I let mine steep almost a week. But fruit doesn't always require much, so it might have been good to go earlier.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto

What would steeping time be for 0mg? Decide to get me a kit to Start off.


----------



## rogue zombie

wazarmoto said:


> What would steeping time be for 0mg? Decide to get me a kit to Start off.


A few days. It's probably a Shake and Vape at 0mg, and only being two fruits. But I believe any DIY juice is better after a few days. Just to let the flavours settle and marry.

I would give it 2 days and try. If it doesn't taste balanced, give it another two 

But just keep in mind I use a frother. So that initial shake is done proper.

I have seen that a really good initial shake or mix, really improves the steep time. Decreases it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Really, if there's one thing every DIY fan needs, it's a frother.

It breaks everything down nicely, and gives it a good initial "push on its way."

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 3


----------



## VapeSnow

I have found this on takealot Pyrex Lab Measure & Shake Mixer 0.5L for all of the guys looking for lab glassware.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## BumbleBee

VapeSnow said:


> I have found this on takealot Pyrex Lab Measure & Shake Mixer 0.5L for all of the guys looking for lab glassware.


That looks great


----------



## Duffie12

Silver said:


> I also loved the super C's - @Khan83
> Wish I had more time to get properly into the DIY....
> 
> One day


@Silver you should maybe try Haze Works' "Agent Orange". I think it's reminiscent of super Cs. That and orange lip-ice. If you don't wanna DIY that is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Duffie12 said:


> @Silver you should maybe try Haze Works' "Agent Orange". I think it's reminiscent of super Cs. That and orange lip-ice. If you don't wanna DIY that is.



Thanks @Duffie12 I will keep that in mind....


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... I use a stainless steel 'gravy boat' of old to mix in 

Its stainless steel so its clean, and its easy to pour from it into a bottle without spilling. It was amongst the hand-me-down stuff from my parents when I moved out. Never thought it would actually come in handy.



I took pliers and bent the neck part a bit narrower. It works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Robin Cilliers

VapeSnow said:


> I have found this on takealot Pyrex Lab Measure & Shake Mixer 0.5L for all of the guys looking for lab glassware.


They also available at makro similar price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Duffie12 I will keep that in mind....


I think the agent orange is a nice blend. Sweet and almost like Fanta orange without the fizz.
Pity about the name though I don't know if it was thought out properly.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agent_Orange

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Which peach to buy? Cap yellow peach, Flavour Art white peach or TFA juicy peach. I am looking for a natural peach flavour to use in a Ice tea, not a candy peach. Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Ernest said:


> Which peach to buy? Cap yellow peach, Flavour Art white peach or TFA juicy peach. I am looking for a natural peach flavour to use in a Ice tea, not a candy peach. Any ideas?


I personally wouldn't go with the TFA Juicy Peach, I've found mine to be a bit medicinal, not sure if it's because I suck or what, but three attempts down and I can't get it right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Stosta said:


> I personally wouldn't go with the TFA Juicy Peach, I've found mine to be a bit medicinal, not sure if it's because I suck or what, but three attempts down and I can't get it right.


Thanks, makes it easier to decide then. Yellow peach was my first choice, but then I read about white peach and then I saw juicy peach so I ended up confused. So many choices.


----------



## method1

Ernest said:


> Thanks, makes it easier to decide then. Yellow peach was my first choice, but then I read about white peach and then I saw juicy peach so I ended up confused. So many choices.



I'd go with FA white peach.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

deleted

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ernest said:


> Which peach to buy? Cap yellow peach, Flavour Art white peach or TFA juicy peach. I am looking for a natural peach flavour to use in a Ice tea, not a candy peach. Any ideas?



I don't know which to recommend personally. Yellow Peach, I've used only in the Gravel Pit clone, and it is very nice, but I do not know what its like on its own.

I will say though, TFA Juicy Peach has never impressed me at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> My Traditional Juice Co. "Indian Giver" clone:
> 
> Cap VBIC - 5%
> FA Meringue - 0.5%
> Cap VC1 - 2%
> Ethyl Vanillin 10% - 1-2% depending how much vanilla you want.
> Sucralose - 1% (optional)
> 
> 5 days minimum steep for the VBIC to "open up"
> 
> Not 100% spot on but really close enough imho if you like indian giver



Ooh thanks bud. I will have to try this one.


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Ooh thanks bud. I will have to try this one.



cool, let me know how it turns out


----------



## Stosta

method1 said:


> My Traditional Juice Co. "Indian Giver" clone:
> 
> Cap VBIC - 5%
> FA Meringue - 0.5%
> Cap VC1 - 2%
> Ethyl Vanillin 10% - 1-2% depending how much vanilla you want.
> Sucralose - 1% (optional)
> 
> 5 days minimum steep for the VBIC to "open up"
> 
> Not 100% spot on but really close enough imho if you like indian giver


Awesome getting juice advice by someone like you!!!


----------



## rogue zombie

Well well well, I am definitely starting to get the hang of tobaccos.

I suspect out tabocconistssss @Andre and @Silver might even approve of this one:

*Sweet Virginia (its not really all that sweet)*

(tobacco base)
FA Virginia 2%
FA Perique Black 0.35%

TFA Coconut Extra 1%
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 1.25%
Acetyl Pyraline 0.3%
TFA Graham Cracker (for texture) 0.5%
TFA Toasted Almond 0.5%

Mixed at 70VG

Not fully steeped after 10 days, probably needs at least 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mike

Sounds good, I want to buy a bottle 

Generally tobaccos can keep changing for up to around a month in my experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Sounds good, I want to buy a bottle
> 
> Generally tobaccos can keep changing for up to around a month in my experience


Buy... pfft. Your money is no good here 

I promise you this one will be a lot better than the one tasted. 

I actually don't know how to use that FA Storm, as used last time. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> Well well well, I am definitely starting to get the hang of tobaccos.
> 
> I suspect out tabocconistssss @Andre and @Silver might even approve of this one:
> 
> *Sweet Virginia (its not really all that sweet)*
> 
> (tobacco base)
> FA Virginia 2%
> FA Dark Perique 0.35%
> 
> TFA Coconut Extra 1%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 1.25%
> Acetyl Pyraline 0.3%
> TFA Graham Cracker (for texture) 0.5%
> TFA Toasted Almond 0.5%
> 
> Mixed at 70VG
> 
> Not fully steeped after 10 days, probably needs at least 2 weeks.




That sounds really lovely @rogue zombie !
I'd love to taste it. Perhaps you can bring it in one of your devices to the meet?
EDIT - of course, I am assuming you will manage to not vape it all - hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

rogue zombie said:


> Buy... pfft. Your money is no good here
> 
> I promise you this one will be a lot better than the one tasted.
> 
> I actually don't know how to use that FA Storm, as used last time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Well if it's a a lot better, it must be pretty damn good!! The previous one was solid but missing something. Looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Viper_SA

rogue zombie said:


> Well well well, I am definitely starting to get the hang of tobaccos.
> 
> I suspect out tabocconistssss @Andre and @Silver might even approve of this one:
> 
> *Sweet Virginia (its not really all that sweet)*
> 
> (tobacco base)
> FA Virginia 2%
> FA Dark Perique 0.35%
> 
> TFA Coconut Extra 1%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 1.25%
> Acetyl Pyraline 0.3%
> TFA Graham Cracker (for texture) 0.5%
> TFA Toasted Almond 0.5%
> 
> Mixed at 70VG
> 
> Not fully steeped after 10 days, probably needs at least 2 weeks.



Is that FA Dark Vapure, or Perique Black?


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Well well well, I am definitely starting to get the hang of tobaccos.
> 
> I suspect out tabocconistssss @Andre and @Silver might even approve of this one:
> 
> *Sweet Virginia (its not really all that sweet)*
> 
> (tobacco base)
> FA Virginia 2%
> FA Dark Perique 0.35%
> 
> TFA Coconut Extra 1%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 1.25%
> Acetyl Pyraline 0.3%
> TFA Graham Cracker (for texture) 0.5%
> TFA Toasted Almond 0.5%
> 
> Mixed at 70VG
> 
> Not fully steeped after 10 days, probably needs at least 2 weeks.



Looks good - I freaking love toasted almond with tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Is that FA Dark Vapure, or Perique Black?


Perique Black, sorry.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Well well well, I am definitely starting to get the hang of tobaccos.
> 
> I suspect out tabocconistssss @Andre and @Silver might even approve of this one:
> 
> *Sweet Virginia (its not really all that sweet)*
> 
> (tobacco base)
> FA Virginia 2%
> FA Perique Black 0.35%
> 
> TFA Coconut Extra 1%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 1.25%
> Acetyl Pyraline 0.3%
> TFA Graham Cracker (for texture) 0.5%
> TFA Toasted Almond 0.5%
> 
> Mixed at 70VG
> 
> Not fully steeped after 10 days, probably needs at least 2 weeks.


Sounds great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sebastian

So as ive been vaping my own DIY mix, ive noticed that they arent as strong anymore? They are all around 20% flavour but im struggling to taste them now. I never really smoked maybe for like 2-3 months, not enough for the to render my taste and i did taste my DIY flavour very well. Any idea whats happening. Maybe cotton needs a change, but after 2-3 days?


----------



## Andre

Sebastian said:


> So as ive been vaping my own DIY mix, ive noticed that they arent as strong anymore? They are all around 20% flavour but im struggling to taste them now. I never really smoked maybe for like 2-3 months, not enough for the to render my taste and i did taste my DIY flavour very well. Any idea whats happening. Maybe cotton needs a change, but after 2-3 days?


Many change cotton daily, even more frequently with dark juices.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I would change the cotton daily, firstly.

Maybe also post the recipes that are going mute. 20% might work with some recipes, but may be high depending on the concentrates you're using.

Ive heard many times that too much flavour can actually end up muting juices.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Also avoid EM like the plague.

I've realized that it really something that you have to know when to use. Even 0.5% can destroy flavor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Haven't posted here in a while, but this came out quite nice for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Haven't posted here in a while, but this came out quite nice for me.
> 
> View attachment 43950


That is interesting, thank you!

I love fruits in tobacco. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

This is the great thing about sharing recipes - you get to try stuff that you'd have never come up with.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Saw something interesting when browsing the interwebs ( Disclaimer : I never bought there and I don't know the quality FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW HOW TO WORK SAFE, STAY AWAY) 

http://www.ecigexpress.com/wholesal...-200mg-nicotine/wholesale-nicotine-100mg.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Almond Rooibos

A very subtle, almond-infused and smooth black rooibos with some hints of caramel. Quite surprised with this thus far!

ECIGGIES - Rooibos 15%
CAP - Amaretto 10%
TFA - Coconut 8%
TFA - Caramel 2%

1 drop per 5ml Acetyl Pyrazine

Mixed at max VG (65%, due to weak PG-based flavours)

Steep at least a week, with regular quick degassings, for Amaretto aftertaste to mellow and Rooibos to develop. Rooibos will develop for quite some time even after a week. Don't be scared for the high flavour percentages - most of these are quite weak flavours.

Reasonings:

Amaretto goes well with caramel or chocolate. Coconut (_not_ Coconut Extra) adds a smoothness to the mix which I like, without EM's taste nor the heaviness of creams (and it doesn't taste much like coconut either). 

The Rooibos from ECIGGIES is quite weak though... I am still hoping it will develop further, otherwise I will try another Rooibos concentrate or will try making my own.

You can swap the Caramel for chocolate, but since most chocolates are also quite weak flavours, it will boost the flavour percentages up even more. You can also drop the coconut and replace it with some Sweet Cream (or any heavier cream of your choice).

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Ezekiel said:


> Almond Rooibos
> 
> A very subtle, almond-infused and smooth black rooibos with some hints of caramel. Quite surprised with this thus far!
> 
> ECIGGIES - Rooibos 15%
> CAP - Amaretto 10%
> TFA - Coconut 8%
> TFA - Caramel 2%
> 
> 1 drop per 5ml Acetyl Pyrazine
> 
> Mixed at max VG (65%, due to weak PG-based flavours)
> 
> Steep at least a week, with regular quick degassings, for Amaretto aftertaste to mellow and Rooibos to develop. Rooibos will develop for quite some time even after a week. Don't be scared for the high flavour percentages - most of these are quite weak flavours.
> 
> Reasonings:
> 
> Amaretto goes well with caramel or chocolate. Coconut (_not_ Coconut Extra) adds a smoothness to the mix which I like, without EM's taste nor the heaviness of creams (and it doesn't taste much like coconut either).
> 
> The Rooibos from ECIGGIES is quite weak though... I am still hoping it will develop further, otherwise I will try another Rooibos concentrate or will try making my own.
> 
> You can swap the Caramel for chocolate, but since most chocolates are also quite weak flavours, it will boost the flavour percentages up even more. You can also drop the coconut and replace it with some Sweet Cream (or any heavier cream of your choice).


Sounds delicious, thank you

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey

Ezekiel said:


> Almond Rooibos
> 
> A very subtle, almond-infused and smooth black rooibos with some hints of caramel. Quite surprised with this thus far!
> 
> ECIGGIES - Rooibos 15%
> CAP - Amaretto 10%
> TFA - Coconut 8%
> TFA - Caramel 2%
> 
> 1 drop per 5ml Acetyl Pyrazine
> 
> Mixed at max VG (65%, due to weak PG-based flavours)
> 
> Steep at least a week, with regular quick degassings, for Amaretto aftertaste to mellow and Rooibos to develop. Rooibos will develop for quite some time even after a week. Don't be scared for the high flavour percentages - most of these are quite weak flavours.
> 
> Reasonings:
> 
> Amaretto goes well with caramel or chocolate. Coconut (_not_ Coconut Extra) adds a smoothness to the mix which I like, without EM's taste nor the heaviness of creams (and it doesn't taste much like coconut either).
> 
> The Rooibos from ECIGGIES is quite weak though... I am still hoping it will develop further, otherwise I will try another Rooibos concentrate or will try making my own.
> 
> You can swap the Caramel for chocolate, but since most chocolates are also quite weak flavours, it will boost the flavour percentages up even more. You can also drop the coconut and replace it with some Sweet Cream (or any heavier cream of your choice).


Sounds great! The Rooibos from eCiggies (apparently their "Proudly South African" concentrates are the exact same ones to be found at Vapour Mountain, the range of what is available at eCiggies is just more limited) is quite good but I agree that it's very weak. I have let it steep for weeks without any noticeable development (in the sense of it becoming more prominent) of the Rooibos.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Ezekiel said:


> Almond Rooibos
> 
> A very subtle, almond-infused and smooth black rooibos with some hints of caramel. Quite surprised with this thus far!
> 
> ECIGGIES - Rooibos 15%
> CAP - Amaretto 10%
> TFA - Coconut 8%
> TFA - Caramel 2%
> 
> 1 drop per 5ml Acetyl Pyrazine
> 
> Mixed at max VG (65%, due to weak PG-based flavours)
> 
> Steep at least a week, with regular quick degassings, for Amaretto aftertaste to mellow and Rooibos to develop. Rooibos will develop for quite some time even after a week. Don't be scared for the high flavour percentages - most of these are quite weak flavours.
> 
> Reasonings:
> 
> Amaretto goes well with caramel or chocolate. Coconut (_not_ Coconut Extra) adds a smoothness to the mix which I like, without EM's taste nor the heaviness of creams (and it doesn't taste much like coconut either).
> 
> The Rooibos from ECIGGIES is quite weak though... I am still hoping it will develop further, otherwise I will try another Rooibos concentrate or will try making my own.
> 
> You can swap the Caramel for chocolate, but since most chocolates are also quite weak flavours, it will boost the flavour percentages up even more. You can also drop the coconut and replace it with some Sweet Cream (or any heavier cream of your choice).



Think im going to try mix some Amaretto and some CAP vanilla bean ice cream.
Thanks for the idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Lingogrey said:


> Sounds great! The Rooibos from eCiggies (apparently their "Proudly South African" concentrates are the exact same ones to be found at Vapour Mountain, the range of what is available at eCiggies is just more limited) is quite good but I agree that it's very weak. I have let it steep for weeks without any noticeable development (in the sense of it becoming more prominent) of the Rooibos.



Thanks - didn't realize that! You just saved me the time and money from buying another bottle of the same - I was on my way to go and order! It is a nice flavour though, just a shame about the strength.

I guess I'll try to do an extraction myself. Rooibos needs high heat, pressure and/or decent solvents to be properly extracted, but I've never done an extraction for vaping purposes before...


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Christos said:


> Think im going to try mix some Amaretto and some CAP vanilla bean ice cream.
> Thanks for the idea!


I wouldn't knock that Coconut in the combo either. At 3% it gives such a great subtle creamy undertone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

GlacieredPyro said:


> I wouldn't knock that Coconut in the combo either. At 3% it gives such a great subtle creamy undertone.


I find the CAP VBIC tastes somewhat coconutty.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Ezekiel said:


> Thanks - didn't realize that! You just saved me the time and money from buying another bottle of the same - I was on my way to go and order! It is a nice flavour though, just a shame about the strength.
> 
> I guess I'll try to do an extraction myself. Rooibos needs high heat, pressure and/or decent solvents to be properly extracted, but I've never done an extraction for vaping purposes before...


Pleasure. Sorry - I was a bit unclear in the above post. Like you've said in your post, it _does_ develop for a week or two - but thereafter it stays pretty much the same, at least according to my experience (and I did try using it in quite a number of combinations). I agree that the flavour itself is actually very nice.

I know that there's a post somewhere on the forum by @BumbleBee on NET Rooibos (the "T" actually works here as well ) for vaping purposes. I'll try and find it now, or he could perhaps comment when online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Ezekiel said:


> Thanks - didn't realize that! You just saved me the time and money from buying another bottle of the same - I was on my way to go and order! It is a nice flavour though, just a shame about the strength.
> 
> I guess I'll try to do an extraction myself. Rooibos needs high heat, pressure and/or decent solvents to be properly extracted, but I've never done an extraction for vaping purposes before...


The post by @BumbleBee in this thread : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-crazy-experiments.t11441/



BumbleBee said:


> Yiannaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy! How did you go about doing the extract on the tea?
> 
> 
> 
> Empty out 4 teabags in a 50ml glass bottle (I used the blue ones from SkyBlue). Top the bottle up with PG and dunk the bottle in a mug of boiled water. Leave for half an hour then top up again with PG. Dunk it in boiled water again and leave it to steep for a day. Strap a coffee filter over a glass with rubber bands and empty the tea out into the filter, this requires a bit of gentle shaking to get all that stuff out through the tiny bottleneck. The good stuff will work its way through the filter in a few hours. This is a good time to make a cup of tea, the aroma coming from the extract will leave you little choice here
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel

Lingogrey said:


> The post by @BumbleBee :


Thanks! Will give it a shot!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly

Please Help Me create some recipies my flavors on hand
10ml Concentrated Marshmallow Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Marshmallow_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Cinnamon Milktart Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cinnamon_Milktart_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated BlackBerry Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Blackberry_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Cotton Candy Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cotton_Candy_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Peanut Butter Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Peanut_Butter_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Maple Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Maple_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated English Toffee Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_English_Toffee_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Custard Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Custard_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Cream Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cream_Concentrated_Flavor 1
TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Dragonfruit Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing TFA_10ml_DragonFruit_Concentrated_Flavor 1
Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Tiramisu Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing FW_10ml_Tiramisu_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Berries Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Berries_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Grape Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Grape_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Vanilla Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Vanilla_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Pear Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Pear_Concentrated_Flavor 1
10ml Concentrated Cream Soda Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cream_Soda_Concentrated_Flavor 1


----------



## method1

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> Please Help Me create some recipies my flavors on hand
> 10ml Concentrated Marshmallow Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Marshmallow_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Cinnamon Milktart Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cinnamon_Milktart_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated BlackBerry Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Blackberry_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Cotton Candy Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cotton_Candy_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Peanut Butter Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Peanut_Butter_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Maple Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Maple_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated English Toffee Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_English_Toffee_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Custard Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Custard_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Cream Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cream_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Dragonfruit Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing TFA_10ml_DragonFruit_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Tiramisu Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing FW_10ml_Tiramisu_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Berries Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Berries_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Grape Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Grape_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Vanilla Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Vanilla_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Pear Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Pear_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Cream Soda Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cream_Soda_Concentrated_Flavor 1



What brand? Clyrolinx? Vapeowave?


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly

vapeowave


----------



## cam

wish i could help, but i dont know them at all. i am sure someone who knows them should jump in soon.


----------



## VapeDude

Just a heads up @rogue zombie I've ordered concentrates to make Fizzmustards Placid Clone as per your recommendation. Hope its good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeDude said:


> Just a heads up @rogue zombie I've ordered concentrates to make Fizzmustards Placid Clone as per your recommendation. Hope its good!


Actually you should drop the Pear a little - to 2,5%.

I think it holds up better this way 

Pear at 4 %, tends to take over after 3 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> vapeowave


Ya sorry, I've never used their stuff.

Don't even know what brand they are... so it would basically be like pee'ing upwind. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> vapeowave


I ordered some of their concentrates last week and mixed up a batch. They smelling pretty decent but still letting them steep a bit more. If I get the chance to taste them this weekend I'll send you my findings.


----------



## Khan83

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> Please Help Me create some recipies my flavors on hand
> 10ml Concentrated Marshmallow Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Marshmallow_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Cinnamon Milktart Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cinnamon_Milktart_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated BlackBerry Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Blackberry_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Cotton Candy Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cotton_Candy_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Peanut Butter Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Peanut_Butter_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Maple Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Maple_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated English Toffee Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_English_Toffee_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Custard Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Custard_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Cream Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cream_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Dragonfruit Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing TFA_10ml_DragonFruit_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Tiramisu Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing FW_10ml_Tiramisu_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Berries Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Berries_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Grape Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Grape_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Vanilla Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Vanilla_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Pear Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Pear_Concentrated_Flavor 1
> 10ml Concentrated Cream Soda Flavor for Eliquid / Ejuice DIY / Self Mixing 10ml_Cream_Soda_Concentrated_Flavor 1


You 've got a mix of ingredients for both fruity & dessert type juices. Whats your taste ? Fruity or dessert ?

I like dessert & chocolatey flavours so if I had your list I'd make the ffg :
8% English toffee
5% Concentrated Cream
2% Vanilla
1% Peanut Butter(I feel this rounds off the flavours nicely but adds a slight nutty type of bitterness when used over 2%)

Someone on the forum once mentioned that the Marshmellow sucks so give it a sniff before using.
Cinnamon Milktart sucks from personal experience. Opened my bottle , took a sniff & never used it in any of my juices
Used Maple Syrup flavour a few times @ 2% , never noticed any difference to the juice with or without it.

Play around with the flavours & see what works for you . What I usually do is dab some of the concentrate on my tongue then while breathing out you get a rough hint of what the juice will taste like when vaped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly

Khan83 said:


> You 've got a mix of ingredients for both fruity & dessert type juices. Whats your taste ? Fruity or dessert ?
> 
> I like dessert & chocolatey flavours so if I had your list I'd make the ffg :
> 8% English toffee
> 5% Concentrated Cream
> 2% Vanilla
> 1% Peanut Butter(I feel this rounds off the flavours nicely but adds a slight nutty type of bitterness when used over 2%)
> 
> Someone on the forum once mentioned that the Marshmellow sucks so give it a sniff before using.
> Cinnamon Milktart sucks from personal experience. Opened my bottle , took a sniff & never used it in any of my juices
> Used Maple Syrup flavour a few times @ 2% , never noticed any difference to the juice with or without it.
> 
> Play around with the flavours & see what works for you . What I usually do is dab some of the concentrate on my tongue then while breathing out you get a rough hint of what the juice will taste like when vaped



Thank you 
Im not fussy i vape any thing as long as it dos not taste very bad. I like fruits and Deseret hence the flavors i purchased
will give your recipe an go asoon as im out of work thank you so much for the feedback !!!


----------



## Khan83

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> Thank you
> Im not fussy i vape any thing as long as it dos not taste very bad. I like fruits and Deseret hence the flavors i purchased
> will give your recipe an go asoon as im out of work thank you so much for the feedback !!!


Pleasure bud. Sorry I couldn't help more with the fruity mix as I'm not a fan & never used those flavours.

A lot of the guys here seem to like a certain vendor's(cant remember which) Dragon Fruit mix . I'm sure someone can chip in & give you a good recipe.

PS : I don't even know what dragon fruit tastes like


----------



## rogue zombie

Khan83 said:


> Pleasure bud. Sorry I couldn't help more with the fruity mix as I'm not a fan & never used those flavours.
> 
> A lot of the guys here seem to like a certain vendor's(cant remember which) Dragon Fruit mix . I'm sure someone can chip in & give you a good recipe.
> 
> PS : I don't even know what dragon fruit tastes like



Dragonfruit is unique, delicious. Its like a cross between a Pear and something. Dont know what though

I make a TFA/ Cap Dragonfuit, Blackberry and Bavarian cream for my wife
Recipe looks something like this:
TFA Dragonfruit 8%,
CAP Blackberry 3% 
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%

So @Thomas O`Reilly you could try something along those lines. More Dragonfruit than berries, and then a small amount of either Cream or even Marshmallow.

But I wouldn't know about percentages - they can be vastly different from manufacturer to manufacturer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly

rogue zombie said:


> Dragonfruit is unique, delicious. Its like a cross between a Pear and something. Dont know what though
> 
> I make a TFA/ Cap Dragonfuit, Blackberry and Bavarian cream for my wife
> Recipe looks something like this:
> TFA Dragonfruit 8%,
> CAP Blackberry 3%
> TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
> 
> So @Thomas O`Reilly you could try something along those lines. More Dragonfruit than berries, and then a small amount of either Cream or even Marshmallow.
> 
> But I wouldn't know about percentages - they can be vastly different from manufacturer to manufacturer.



Will try that for sure sounds like a sucker punch variation just killd 30ml of that in one day 
gotta slow down lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey. I have been DIYing for about 4 months now. Take a look at my Banoffee Pie and comment gladly.
> 
> Nic 36% VG - 8.33%
> PG - 32.5%
> VG - 51.67%
> Banana VapeOwave - 3%
> Bavarian Cream TPA - 1%
> Dulce de leche TPA - 0.5%
> DX Sweet cream TPA - 2%
> Graham Cracker TPA - 1%
> View attachment 42413
> 
> 
> I steeped it in a dark drawer for 7 days breathing on day 2 and 6 and also gave it a Hot water bath before bottling.



I've made something similar that is a favorite amongst myself and my friends

TFA Banana cream 5%
TFA Dulce de leche 1%
TFA Graham crust 2%
TFA Sweet cream 2%
TFA Vanilla bean icecream 2%
FW Sugar cookie 3%
EM 0.5%

After a 2 week steep the creams come through beautifully and it tastes like a lovely banana caramel cream pie. If the banana isnt pungent enough for you, you ban bump it up with some banana ripe to taste. 1-2% Should be fine as that stuff is potent!


----------



## rogue zombie

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> Will try that for sure sounds like a sucker punch variation just killd 30ml of that in one day
> gotta slow down lol


Ye if you like Sucker Punch you should like the Dragonfruit Berry mix


----------



## Khan83

rogue zombie said:


> Dragonfruit is unique, delicious. Its like a cross between a Pear and something. Dont know what though



Yummy . Have to give this a try. 
The fruit , not the juice


----------



## Ripstorm

A bit off topic, but am I the only one at the mumford & sons concert blowing huge clouds? Cant find a single other vaper in this place. Here I am thinking that a stall selling ejuice would profit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Hey guys! Here's a few original recipes which turned out to be not too bad:

Orange Chocolate Tobacco

Virginia (FA) - 3%
Orange Cream (TFA) - 5%
Double Chocolate (Clear) (TFA) - 12%
Caramel (TFA) - 2%

VGG = 65:45

Needs two week steeping. Orange is mostly an undertone to the tobacco/chocolate, so increase if you want!

Blue Bubblegum

Cantaloupe (TFA) - 6%
Blueberry (Proudly SA) - 10%
Root Beer (TFA) - 1.5%
Honeydew (TFA) - 1%
Coconut (TFA) - 3%
Vanilla Swirl (TFA) - 1.5%
Marshmallow (TFA) - 1%

VGG = 60:40

Mostly shake and vape, but will become more bubblegummy after a few days' steeping. And yes - there is no bubblegum flavouring in it! Yet it tastes so much like bubblegum with a juice blueberry filling (bubblegum flavours come mostly from the Cantaloupe and Root Beer)! Woohoo! I guess you can swop the Blueberry from Proudly SA for a more common blueberry.

Lime Cheesecake

Bavarian Cream (TFA) - 3%
Cheesecake (Graham Cracker Crust) (TFA) - 6%
Marshmallow (TFA) - 0.5%
Lime Tahity (Cold-pressed) (FA) - 3.5%
Sweet Cream (TFA) - 3%
Vanilla Swirl (TFA) - 1%

VGG = 70:30

Needs two weeks to steep for the cheesecake to develop and the lime to settle. For a more limey sauce, either increase the Lime or use another Lime flavour (not Cold-Pressed). Very strong cheesecake flavour with a syrupy lime sauce...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Dave1

Guess it's my turn to share. This was the first thread I read from beginning to end and took notes. From December to now I have probably mixed 60% of the recipes posted.

I have quite a few good ones that get even better when I mix a couple or more together. I am still battling with taste buds so the percentages are high but I end up watering them down with up to 25% neat VG @ 3mg nic, I have a bottle on hand to vape for when I get to the stage that taste is totally gone. I drip these two straight for a treat and water the rest down in batches of 50ml for the tanks, this one gets 20% neat VG with 3% nic .

The following two recipes are not bad on their own but mixed together are so much better. I mix these 33.3 and 66.6 both ways and also 50% - 50% so from the 2 recepies I get 3 more that are even better. These are the original final testers so total quantity is small but the last batches were 250ml each.

Both need 2 weeks steeping although the donut is vapable after 4 days but the cheesecake needs longer because it still tastes of stinky socks. after about 8 days the creams come out and the stinky socks are gone. The Cookies and cream need more than a week for the creams to kick in properly. I let them steep naturally with no heating or cheating.






All TFA except Strawberry and Sweet Cream both CAP.




All TFA ,Sweet Cream is CAP.
As I said percentages are high but easy enough to water down with premixed VG @ 3mg nic,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cam

Thanks for sharing http://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/dave1.5511/. 
Those are not by any means excessively high on flavourant. some flavours are just weaker, the blueberry extra for instance is not at all a pungent flavour.
To be honest i only use it in one recipe, with a few other blueberries to compliment and round it off and even there i use it at a higher %. Dont be scared to do high flavour mixes, if they suit your pallet, and make you happy.
When i started i was told that 20% is the upper celing. I now know that sometimes you need to exceed that to get some flavours to shine. 
Remember that guidelines are just that, you need to use your discretion. also small thing that took me a long time to learn, is that sometimes a purphume taste is from over flavouring, and sometimes its more a sign of an incomplete mix.
thanks for sharing your creations.. happy mixing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeDude

Dave1 said:


> Guess it's my turn to share. This was the first thread I read from beginning to end and took notes. From December to now I have probably mixed 60% of the recipes posted.
> 
> I have quite a few good ones that get even better when I mix a couple or more together. I am still battling with taste buds so the percentages are high but I end up watering them down with up to 25% neat VG @ 3mg nic, I have a bottle on hand to vape for when I get to the stage that taste is totally gone. I drip these two straight for a treat and water the rest down in batches of 50ml for the tanks, this one gets 20% neat VG with 3% nic .
> 
> The following two recipes are not bad on their own but mixed together are so much better. I mix these 33.3 and 66.6 both ways and also 50% - 50% so from the 2 recepies I get 3 more that are even better. These are the original final testers so total quantity is small but the last batches were 250ml each.
> 
> Both need 2 weeks steeping although the donut is vapable after 4 days but the cheesecake needs longer because it still tastes of stinky socks. after about 8 days the creams come out and the stinky socks are gone. The Cookies and cream need more than a week for the creams to kick in properly. I let them steep naturally with no heating or cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All TFA except Strawberry and Sweet Cream both CAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All TFA ,Sweet Cream is CAP.
> As I said percentages are high but easy enough to water down with premixed VG @ 3mg nic,


That donut recipe looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave1

cam said:


> Thanks for sharing http://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/dave1.5511/.
> Those are not by any means excessively high on flavourant. some flavours are just weaker, the blueberry extra for instance is not at all a pungent flavour.
> To be honest i only use it in one recipe, with a few other blueberries to compliment and round it off and even there i use it at a higher %. Dont be scared to do high flavour mixes, if they suit your pallet, and make you happy.
> When i started i was told that 20% is the upper celing. I now know that sometimes you need to exceed that to get some flavours to shine.
> Remember that guidelines are just that, you need to use your discretion. also small thing that took me a long time to learn, is that sometimes a purphume taste is from over flavouring, and sometimes its more a sign of an incomplete mix.
> thanks for sharing your creations.. happy mixing.


The one thing I have noticed is that everybody's taste is so different. Both my sons have quit smoking and are vaping and all three of us have completely different tastes. I loose my taste completely very often even changing flavours often I can have a few hits and then all flavours gone, change and a few hits later that ones gone. I had 7 Lemo tanks each with a different flavour because of this. The Lemos are awesome for flavours and I don't need to unscrew the 510 every time I change a tank after a few hits, just leave the base on and change the tank. The kids kits and backups were stolen so now I'm down to 3 but it has made me realise that if I water them down a bit it takes a bit longer before the flavour goes. Both the kids can vape on 2 flavours the whole day but the one likes fruity mixes and the other desserts. Going to need a dedicated kitchen for mixing soon, had to lock the steeping box so the mixes get steeped. Had these two mixes @ 14 days 4 days ago and nearly all gone. The next batch is 7 days old and will probably mix another tomorrow. I have about 7 mixes in total that get made up every weekend and many more still being tweaked. So many bottles but fortunately mostly due to this thread nearly nothing was too bad to vape, the exceptions being the Lemon Lime and the rainbow drops. Just cant get them to work with anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave1

VapeDude said:


> That donut recipe looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


The last batch I made I took out 50ml and I added 2% Harvest Berry and it was good, thinking of upping the Frosted donut by 1% and adding the 2% Harvest Berry to another 50ml tomorrow. It never ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

I must say i agree with you on any fake lemon, fake lime taste, goes for fruit circles too. i Love a deeper more true lemon, but absolutely can not do the less true versions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Ripstorm said:


> A bit off topic, but am I the only one at the mumford & sons concert blowing huge clouds? Cant find a single other vaper in this place. Here I am thinking that a stall selling ejuice would profit...



I was there, but I was standing at the back - to the right of the stage on the hill. It was lovely blowing my clouds over the crouds, looked pretty freaking epic


----------



## NewOobY

Guys, I tried one of my DIY's I mixed up yesterday by mistake. How you may ask, well I reused one of my NCV StrawB bottles, and thought I was painting my Velocity with StrawB - but when I tasted/smelled it, I was like doh - this is not StrawB! Anyways I thought ahh well let me try it. To my relief and my tongue's satisfaction - I came up with a Melon Surprise juice. Not sure if someone already posted this, but my goodness it tastes amazing after 24 hour steep. I'm sure it will get better with time, but this batch won't last long enough to tell.

Also I need to mention that this recipe was given to me buy the awesome gentlemen that owns @Vapeowave - I feel terrible because I dont remember his name.

This is the recipe:
FW: Strawberry Shortcake 4%
Vapeowave: Cantaloupe 1%
FW: Sugar Cookie 3%
FW: Honeydew 2%
FW: Candy Watermelon 2%

Try it you will be pleasantly surprised. I use it in a 80/20 mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taran

hey everyone has anyone made a good flavor using tfa peanut butter.. really would like a good peanut butter flavor 
i made one flavor and it was okay but couldnt vape on it all day


----------



## VapeDude

rogue zombie said:


> Actually you should drop the Pear a little - to 2,5%.
> 
> I think it holds up better this way
> 
> Pear at 4 %, tends to take over after 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ah man its so good. Went with 2.5% pear like you recommended


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeDude said:


> Ah man its so good. Went with 2.5% pear like you recommended



Glad to hear


----------



## VapeDude

Just a pic while im re-organising my diy stuff






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike

@VapeDude nice gpu man.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeDude

Mike said:


> @VapeDude nice gpu man.


Haha thanks. Wasn't expecting any comments like that

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian

Fellow DIY'ers

I need some help/advice relating to 2 concentrates; TFA Caramel Original and TFA Double Apple

*1. Caramel Original:*
I recently tried cloning Gambit from 5P. The recipe I'm using contains 1.5% Caramel Original. All I can taste is Caramel. I tried the Milk and Honey clone as well where the Caramel is at 2%... all I taste is Caramel. The funny part is, I gave a few samples to friends and family, and most of them were really fond of the Gambit clone; talking about stewed apple and cinnamon where I got absolutely nothing of that.
I tested the juice after steeping for:

2 weeks of steeping
3 weeks of steeping
1.5 months of steeping
Then I reduced the caramel content to 0.5% in a 20ml batch. Tested after 2 weeks of steeping, and still, just caramel! For control purposes, I made a batch without the Caramel, but honestly, it tasted horrendous (like it needed that little something extra). Have any of you experienced this and possibly found a way to negate the overpowering Caramel taste? 

*2. Double Apple*
No real snafu here, just want to know if any of you experience a mentholy/koolada-y sensation with double apple. I've never used double apple before and with the first test (6% in 30PG/70VG), I got a mentholy sensation. Only been steeping for 2 weeks though.

PS. For reference, I test all my mixes at various times of the day on the following setups:

Velocity RDA - 6wrap Kanthal Claptons Dual (26/32), 3mm ID
Atty Cubed RDA - Spaced 10wrap 24ga 316L SS in temp mode at between 180 and 220 degrees
Mutation V4 RDA - 6 wrap Kanthal 24ga single, 2.4mm ID
Crius RTA - 4wrap Kanthal Clapton Dual (26/32), 2.4mm ID
My steeping process:
Week one, cap on and bottle placed on a shaker. Week 2, cap off and manually shake mid week. Week 3+, cap on and no shaking. No heat applied, ever... My room temp has been ranging between 19 and 24 degrees for majority of the day and dropping to a minimum of 14 degrees during the night

The Caramel thing is really bothering me because other people are reporting much different tastes to me... like much different.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rogue zombie

Cespian said:


> Fellow DIY'ers
> 
> I need some help/advice relating to 2 concentrates; TFA Caramel Original and TFA Double Apple
> 
> *1. Caramel Original:*
> I recently tried cloning Gambit from 5P. The recipe I'm using contains 1.5% Caramel Original. All I can taste is Caramel. I tried the Milk and Honey clone as well where the Caramel is at 2%... all I taste is Caramel. The funny part is, I gave a few samples to friends and family, and most of them were really fond of the Gambit clone; talking about stewed apple and cinnamon where I got absolutely nothing of that.
> I tested the juice after steeping for:
> 
> 2 weeks of steeping
> 3 weeks of steeping
> 1.5 months of steeping
> Then I reduced the caramel content to 0.5% in a 20ml batch. Tested after 2 weeks of steeping, and still, just caramel! For control purposes, I made a batch without the Caramel, but honestly, it tasted horrendous (like it needed that little something extra). Have any of you experienced this and possibly found a way to negate the overpowering Caramel taste?
> 
> *2. Double Apple*
> No real snafu here, just want to know if any of you experience a mentholy/koolada-y sensation with double apple. I've never used double apple before and with the first test (6% in 30PG/70VG), I got a mentholy sensation. Only been steeping for 2 weeks though.
> 
> PS. For reference, I test all my mixes at various times of the day on the following setups:
> 
> Velocity RDA - 6wrap Kanthal Claptons Dual (26/32), 3mm ID
> Atty Cubed RDA - Spaced 10wrap 24ga 316L SS in temp mode at between 180 and 220 degrees
> Mutation V4 RDA - 6 wrap Kanthal 24ga single, 2.4mm ID
> Crius RTA - 4wrap Kanthal Clapton Dual (26/32), 2.4mm ID
> My steeping process:
> Week one, cap on and bottle placed on a shaker. Week 2, cap off and manually shake mid week. Week 3+, cap on and no shaking. No heat applied, ever... My room temp has been ranging between 19 and 24 degrees for majority of the day and dropping to a minimum of 14 degrees during the night
> 
> The Caramel thing is really bothering me because other people are reporting much different tastes to me... like much different.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Ah bud, I hate Caramel, despite it being used in Cowboy Apple Pie, one of my favourites. So I dont use Caramel, and I stay away from it. When I crack open a bottle of Cowboy Apple, until its settled, all I taste is Caramel, and I swear I won't buy it again... but then it settles and Im happy.

All I can say, is with Low Ohm build dripper set ups, the "strongest" flavour usually peers through first. So its difficult to set up juice according. I mean, my menthol juices are like 0.3% (10% menthol solution) in a 10% flavoured juice, just so that the Menthol does not take over. The same Menthol at 0.5% takes over.

So... I would suggest, if you like Drippers, get used to making low flavour % juices. So if for example, your flavour total was say 5% total for a juice, you could reduce Caramel to really low percentages, and still have it come through.

Do you know what I mean? If you are working with low percentages, its easier to control a percentage of any particular flavour.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Cespian

rogue zombie said:


> Ah bud, I hate Caramel, despite it being used in Cowboy Apple Pie, one of my favourites. So I dont use Caramel, and I stay away from it. When I crack open a bottle of Cowboy Apple, until its settled, all I taste is Caramel, and I swear I won't buy it again... but then it settles and Im happy.
> 
> All I can say, is with Low Ohm build dripper set ups, the "strongest" flavour usually peers through first. So its difficult to set up juice according. I mean, my menthol juices are like 0.3% (10% menthol solution) in a 10% flavoured juice, just so that the Menthol does not take over. The same Menthol at 0.5% takes over.
> 
> So... I would suggest, if you like Drippers, get used to making low flavour % juices. So if for example, your flavour total was say 5% total for a juice, you could reduce Caramel to really low percentages, and still have it come through.
> 
> Do you know what I mean? If you are working with low percentages, its easier to control a percentage of any particular flavour.



Thanks for that. I totally get what you are saying. In fact, most of my own creations, I haven't exceeded 12% flavour concentrates. Recipes using CAP and FA stay below the 8% mark because of over sweetness on the drippers. 

This just worried me a bit as I was making an exact clone with great reviews, and it honestly tasted like puke (and thats besides for other people tasting something completely different to what I am of the exact same juice). 

I'm definitely taking your advice and will try halving each ingredient to see if it makes a difference. Subsequently, last night I made some with higher PG (50/50) to see if the other concentrates will carry better, and I tried another 70vg/30pg mix with 0.25% Caramel instead of the original 1% (0.5% was still overbearing)... 

This is honestly my last attempt with Caramel... just have to wait a MONTH for this to steep and make the call  

Thanks again; glad I'm not the only one with this Caramel issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Cespian said:


> Thanks for that. I totally get what you are saying. In fact, most of my own creations, I haven't exceeded 12% flavour concentrates. Recipes using CAP and FA stay below the 8% mark because of over sweetness on the drippers.
> 
> This just worried me a bit as I was making an exact clone with great reviews, and it honestly tasted like puke (and thats besides for other people tasting something completely different to what I am of the exact same juice).
> 
> I'm definitely taking your advice and will try halving each ingredient to see if it makes a difference. Subsequently, last night I made some with higher PG (50/50) to see if the other concentrates will carry better, and I tried another 70vg/30pg mix with 0.25% Caramel instead of the original 1% (0.5% was still overbearing)...
> 
> This is honestly my last attempt with Caramel... just have to wait a MONTH for this to steep and make the call
> 
> Thanks again; glad I'm not the only one with this Caramel issue.


I have found plenty clone recipes to be a load of...

In all fairness many of them are old. So designed for old tech

You not using the Gambit 'advsearch' (or something like that) recipe? Because I know that one is not great in particular.

I don't know of a good one though unfortunately - I always found Gambit too rich, so havent looked much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Best Apple Pie is Botboy's Apple Pie from reddit DIY_ejuice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

rogue zombie said:


> Best Apple Pie is Botboy's Apple Pie from reddit DIY_ejuice



Nice, I see he has a V2 as well... Need to stock up on the concentrates, this recipe sounds amazing. Will be my first time using the INW (biscuit) concentrates as well (had cherry lying around for about 2 weeks). Thanks boet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Cespian said:


> Nice, I see he has a V2 as well... Need to stock up on the concentrates, this recipe sounds amazing. Will be my first time using the INW (biscuit) concentrates as well (had cherry lying around for about 2 weeks). Thanks boet.


 
v2 really is amazing, a step up from the original imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stevape;)

Did my first DIY mixes yesterday thanks to a load of goodies I got from @ConradS . This is even better than when I started building my own coils. Did two basic mixes, please tell me if it sound ok. First one. 6% Banana ripe 3% Whipped cream 2% Vanilla swirl. 2nd one. Cheesecake 8% Sweet Strawberry 2% Strawberries and cream 2% Vanilla Swirl 1%. I must say on my 1st shake and vape tests they are not bad at all. Cant see myself buying normal store juice anytime soon after this. DIY is amazing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Stevape;) said:


> Did my first DIY mixes yesterday thanks to a load of goodies I got from @ConradS . This is even better than when I started building my own coils. Did two basic mixes, please tell me if it sound ok. First one. 6% Banana ripe 3% Whipped cream 2% Vanilla swirl. 2nd one. Cheesecake 8% Sweet Strawberry 2% Strawberries and cream 2% Vanilla Swirl 1%. I must say on my 1st shake and vape tests they are not bad at all. Cant see myself buying normal store juice anytime soon after this. DIY is amazing



Banana Ripe is strong. I think 6% may be a liitle high. I don't think I've used at at more than 2%. But hopefully the cream and swirl may calm it down. 

Let us know

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;)

@rogue zombie Thanx for the input. I must also probably say that the banana juice is for my wife and here Nebox at only 15 watt with about 1.2 ohm coil. So she needs it a bit stronger to get good flavour from it. I will drop it down till about 4% and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Stevape;) said:


> @rogue zombie Thanx for the input. I must also probably say that the banana juice is for my wife and here Nebox at only 15 watt with about 1.2 ohm coil. So she needs it a bit stronger to get good flavour from it. I will drop it down till about 4% and see how it goes.


Oh right. Well it may work at 6% then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude

Hey guys, I've just ordered all the concentrates to make this recipe : 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/180127/Rhodonite+by+%5B+ENYAWREKLAW+%5D

I've gone for the TFA Almond Amaretto instead of the FA Almond as we cant get it here yet.

Anyone know how similar these Almonds are and what % of the TFA one I should use to get close to the FA strength?


----------



## method1

VapeDude said:


> Hey guys, I've just ordered all the concentrates to make this recipe :
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/180127/Rhodonite+by+%5B+ENYAWREKLAW+%5D
> 
> I've gone for the TFA Almond Amaretto instead of the FA Almond as we cant get it here yet.
> 
> Anyone know how similar these Almonds are and what % of the TFA one I should use to get close to the FA strength?



They are quite different flavours - amaretto tending more towards marzipan, and the FA is roughly double the strength.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude

method1 said:


> They are quite different flavours - amaretto tending more towards marzipan, and the FA is roughly double the strength.



Thanks man


----------



## Johanvdmrw

Hey guys. Dont want to start a new thread for something that someone can probably answer in one message. So here goes.

I am looking at making a 30ml 60vg/40pg mix. And the recipe I am looking at uses 22% flav concentrates. So does that 22% come out of the pg section of the recipe? I am also using a 36mg/100ml pg based nicotine solution.

Just want to make 100% sure.


----------



## method1

Johanvdmrw said:


> Hey guys. Dont want to start a new thread for something that someone can probably answer in one message. So here goes.
> 
> I am looking at making a 30ml 60vg/40pg mix. And the recipe I am looking at uses 22% flav concentrates. So does that 22% come out of the pg section of the recipe? I am also using a 36mg/100ml pg based nicotine solution.
> 
> Just want to make 100% sure.



Correct. Use a calculator, will make your life much easier

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW

@Johanvdmrw dude, just use a calculator like "ejuice me up" or "juice calculator". Saying that 99% of the flavours are suspended in PG.


----------



## blujeenz

Johanvdmrw said:


> Hey guys. Dont want to start a new thread for something that someone can probably answer in one message. So here goes.
> 
> I am looking at making a 30ml 60vg/40pg mix. And the recipe I am looking at uses 22% flav concentrates. So does that 22% come out of the pg section of the recipe? I am also using a 36mg/100ml pg based nicotine solution.
> 
> Just want to make 100% sure.


Yes, flav's are virtually 100% pg.
Best to use the ejuice me up calc at http://ejuice.breaktru.com/
I use 0mg nic so not too sure of that aspect, but the calc will assist.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw

Thanks guys was trying apps on my phone but they look quite limited. Will check it on pc then rather. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

Johanvdmrw said:


> Thanks guys was trying apps on my phone but they look quite limited. Will check it on pc then rather. Thanks again.


I use e-juice lab on android, only cost a couple of bucks and will give you %, ml, and mg for mixing. You can store all your concentrates in a library and set steeping reminders for your batches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Just a quick update that Cheesecake I made Saturday is totally working! Loving it long time haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

Has anybody used CAP sweet guava? I got FA guava, but to me it's a floral guava peel and I'm looking for something more guava juice like. I tried FA guava even at 0.1% and it's still floral guava peel.


----------



## rogue zombie

Ernest said:


> Has anybody used CAP sweet guava? I got FA guava, but to me it's a floral guava peel and I'm looking for something more guava juice like. I tried FA guava even at 0.1% and it's still floral guava peel.


I have, but only with Yellow Peach, so I don't know what its like on its own.

I do get a realistic Guava taste from it though in the background of the juice I make with it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

rogue zombie said:


> I have, but only with Yellow Peach, so I don't know what its like on its own.
> 
> I do get a realistic Guava taste from it though in the background of the juice I make with it.


Ah nice, I want to use it with white peach and ice tea. Love the new Liptons peach and guava ice tea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ernest said:


> Ah nice, I want to use it with white peach and ice tea. Love the new Liptons peach and guava ice tea.


That sounds good. Well peach and guava defintely work nicely together.

If you get it right, please do share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

my next juice is going to be a peach's and cream, also want to make a guava and cream <-- These used to be Sunday desert's at my house while growing up, well not cream but ideal milk. Can't wait for end of the month .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

NewOobY said:


> my next juice is going to be a peach's and cream, also want to make a guava and cream <-- These used to be Sunday desert's at my house while growing up, well not cream but ideal milk. Can't wait for end of the month .


And it that does not succeed, try ComplexChaos's Heavenly Peaches, best peaches and cream in the universe imho.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## VapeDude

Andre said:


> And it that does not succeed, try ComplexChaos's Heavenly Peaches, best peaches and cream in the universe imho.



Sounds rather...heavenly... I'll let myself out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeDude said:


> Sounds rather...heavenly... I'll let myself out


Hehe, that is the only way I have been describing it....about a trillion times on this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> And it that does not succeed, try ComplexChaos's Heavenly Peaches, best peaches and cream in the universe imho.



Hmm, wouldn't of pegged you as a Peaches and Cream sort of fan.


----------



## NewOobY

Andre said:


> And it that does not succeed, try ComplexChaos's Heavenly Peaches, best peaches and cream in the universe imho.


awesome thanks bro


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Hmm, wouldn't of pegged you as a Peaches and Cream sort of fan.


Lol, did not peg myself as one too. Tried so many fruity peach juices, but they were all meh. Got this one on an impulse to bulk an order - the peach is very authentic, the main star, and the cream secondary and not overpowering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly

Hi Guys got a new batch of flavors coming in who is going to help me with recipe ideas @rougezombie mostly TFA and Flavor west this time so I am sure you will have some input. 

*10ml Concentrated Apple Crumble (Apple Pie) *

*10ml Concentrated Cranberry Flavor *

*10ml Concentrated Peach Flavor *

*10ml Concentrated Raspberry Flavor 

10ml TFA Koolada 10 PG Flavor Additive

Flavor West 10ml Sour Flavor Additive 

10ml TFA / TPA Smooth Eliquid flavor enhancer

10ml Ethyl Vanillin (EV) in USP 99.8%+ Propylene Glycol (PG)

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Berry Crunch 
TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated DX Banana Cream Flavor 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Rainbow Sherbet Flavor 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Guava Flavor 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Honey Circles Cereal Flavor 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated ElderBerry Flavor 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated JackFruit 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated DX Bavarian Cream 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated DX Caramel Original 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated CheeseCake (Graham Crust) 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Dragonfruit Flavor 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated DX Sweet Cream 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Passion Fruit 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Hawaiian Drink

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Ripe Strawberry 

TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Popcorn 

10ml Concentrated Cinnamon Milktart Flavor 
10ml Concentrated Dulce de Leche (Caramel) 


10ml Concentrated Apple Flavor 

10ml Concentrated Banana Flavor 

Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Macadamia Nut 

Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Banana Nut Bread 

Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Caramel Cinnamon Roll 

Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Lemon Meringue Pie Flavor 

Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Cheesecake Flavor 

Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Double Apple Flavor 

Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Nutella Type Flavor 
10ml Concentrated Coffee Expresso Flavor 

10ml Concentrated Mango Flavor 
10ml Concentrated Strawberry Flavor 

10ml Concentrated Vanilla Flavor
*
 Thanks Guys


----------



## rogue zombie

There's plenty of stuff there I don't use, but I see you can make a nice Sucker Punch like juice:

TFA Bavarian Cream 4%
TFA Dragonfruit 6%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 4%

And then a cereal:

TFA Berry Crunch 6%
TFA Honey Circles 4%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Sweet Cream 1%
and preferably you need a Marshmallow at @ 2%. If you have, if not then up the Sweet Cream, but Marshmallow would be best.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh and a Nana Cream like juice.

TFA Dragonfruit 3%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%
TFA Banana Cream 5%

That'll also be nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Do any of you make juices with Kalua as primary flavour? Made some and I must say very impressed. Will put up the recipe later on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Stevape;) said:


> Do any of you make juices with Kalua as primary flavour? Made some and I must say very impressed. Will put up the recipe later on.



Ya please do. I've always been curious about Kalua, but still havent bought any.


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly

Thank you MR Zombie Help full as always !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly

now to figure out a juce with jackfruit lol


----------



## acorn

a Don Pedro Juice would sure be nice with VBIC/Kalua flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> now to figure out a juce with jackfruit lol



I've never used it, but @Mike tells me its in the same family as Dragonfruit. So you could use you could decrease Dragonfruit by a percent or two in a recipe, and add a percent or two of Jackfruit. This may help make the juice more complex.


----------



## Stevape;)

@rogue zombie Ok here goes, made a 10ml sample as follows 
5% Kalua
3% French Vanilla
2% Whipped Cream
And then 2 drops of Creme de Menthe

Its a sweet vape with virtually no menthol taste on inhale and exhale but the second time I breath in you can feel the coolness in the back of your throat.
I think if you can substitute the French Vanilla with something like vanilla ice cream it will work great cause the first thing that came to mind was this would be amazing if I can put this over some Ice cream

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

And for anyone interested, I have found this to be the nicest *Monster Melons clone* recipe:

*3% TFA Papaya 
5% TFA Mango 
3% TFA Cantaloupe *

I've tried the other popular one which was 5% of all them and 2% marshmallow, and I tried it without Marshmallow...

But this new one is the best imo, at 70VG. Nice sweet, smooth and refreshing fruit juice. The other versions are nice, but mostly just taste like Papaya alone.

However, I don't know how close it is or isn't to the real Monster Melons, as I have never had. If that concerns you. I personally couldn't care less if these clone recipes are close to the real thing or not. It normally just means you will probably get a good recipe out of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Stevape;) said:


> @rogue zombie Ok here goes, made a 10ml sample as follows
> 5% Kalua
> 3% French Vanilla
> 2% Whipped Cream
> And then 2 drops of Creme de Menthe
> 
> Its a sweet vape with virtually no menthol taste on inhale and exhale but the second time I breath in you can feel the coolness in the back of your throat.
> I think if you can substitute the French Vanilla with something like vanilla ice cream it will work great cause the first thing that came to mind was this would be amazing if I can put this over some Ice cream



Wow thank you, that looks awesome. I will def get some kalua and give it a go.


----------



## Stevape;)

Yes please get some and try it I have only started with the whole DIY thing but compared to other juices I have tried to me this puts a smile on my face. To me the kicker is its only day 3 of steeping. Just couldn't resist trying it.
Had a bit in a dripper and in Goliath v2 and worked in both


----------



## rogue zombie

Stevape;) said:


> Yes please get some and try it I have only started with the whole DIY thing but compared to other juices I have tried to me this puts a smile on my face. To me the kicker is its only day 3 of steeping. Just couldn't resist trying it.
> Had a bit in a dripper and in Goliath v2 and worked in both



I might just change the French Vanilla to FA Bourbon Vanilla, just because I prefer it. But def going to make this - I love Kalua.

And I would like to try a Kalua coffee too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> now to figure out a juce with jackfruit lol


I love Jackfruit, it's quite a complex fruit flavour on it's own so is actually interesting enough as a standalone. I make mine with TFA Toasted Marshmallow and it's delicious. You could probably sub that with a cream, perhaps Bavarian?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Wipped up a batch of the below yesterday, all i can say is that finally my diy is starting to come together. 

Wicked and simple mix that has great flavour.

Marshmellow 10%
Kiwi double 5%
EM 5%

Mixed at 70/30 and gave it 15 mins on my diy magnetic stirrer and left for 24hrs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Did you build your magnetic stirrer? Also, where did you pick up the stir bar?


----------



## Ezekiel

Sickboy77 said:


> Wipped up a batch of the below yesterday, all i can say is that finally my diy is starting to come together.
> 
> Wicked and simple mix that has great flavour.
> 
> Marshmellow 10%
> Kiwi double 5%
> EM 5%
> 
> Mixed at 70/30 and gave it 15 mins on my diy magnetic stirrer and left for 24hrs



Very awesome!

Is that a 50 ml Erlenmeyer flash? Because if so, then daaamn, you're not afraid of mixing big batches!

How is Kiwi Double working for you in this? For me, despite having a nice flavour, it just becomes a throat killer in anything above 2-3 %. Never mixed it with Marshmallow before, so maybe that does the trick.


----------



## Nailedit77

Stosta said:


> Did you build your magnetic stirrer? Also, where did you pick up the stir bar?


Yea i slapped it together, used a metal pin with a wall lug cut to create the centre.
I know some ppl might crindge when they see it. But hey, it works for now till i find a proper stir bar

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Ezekiel said:


> Very awesome!
> 
> Is that a 50 ml Erlenmeyer flash? Because if so, then daaamn, you're not afraid of mixing big batches!
> 
> How is Kiwi Double working for you in this? For me, despite having a nice flavour, it just becomes a throat killer in anything above 2-3 %. Never mixed it with Marshmallow before, so maybe that does the trick.


Yea, been making 30-50ml mixes. All my bigger diy mixes come out soooo much better than 10ml samples.... kiwi double is very harsh, but with some marshmellow and em. ITS INSANELY GOOD


----------



## NewOobY

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> Hi Guys got a new batch of flavors coming in who is going to help me with recipe ideas @rougezombie mostly TFA and Flavor west this time so I am sure you will have some input.
> 
> *10ml Concentrated Apple Crumble (Apple Pie) *
> 
> *10ml Concentrated Cranberry Flavor *
> 
> *10ml Concentrated Peach Flavor *
> 
> *10ml Concentrated Raspberry Flavor
> 
> 10ml TFA Koolada 10 PG Flavor Additive
> 
> Flavor West 10ml Sour Flavor Additive
> 
> 10ml TFA / TPA Smooth Eliquid flavor enhancer
> 
> 10ml Ethyl Vanillin (EV) in USP 99.8%+ Propylene Glycol (PG)
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Berry Crunch
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated DX Banana Cream Flavor
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Rainbow Sherbet Flavor
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Guava Flavor
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Honey Circles Cereal Flavor
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated ElderBerry Flavor
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated JackFruit
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated DX Bavarian Cream
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated DX Caramel Original
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated CheeseCake (Graham Crust)
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Dragonfruit Flavor
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated DX Sweet Cream
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Passion Fruit
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Hawaiian Drink
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Ripe Strawberry
> 
> TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Popcorn
> 
> 10ml Concentrated Cinnamon Milktart Flavor
> 10ml Concentrated Dulce de Leche (Caramel)
> 
> 
> 10ml Concentrated Apple Flavor
> 
> 10ml Concentrated Banana Flavor
> 
> Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Macadamia Nut
> 
> Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Banana Nut Bread
> 
> Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Caramel Cinnamon Roll
> 
> Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Lemon Meringue Pie Flavor
> 
> Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Cheesecake Flavor
> 
> Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Double Apple Flavor
> 
> Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Nutella Type Flavor
> 10ml Concentrated Coffee Expresso Flavor
> 
> 10ml Concentrated Mango Flavor
> 10ml Concentrated Strawberry Flavor
> 
> 10ml Concentrated Vanilla Flavor
> *
> Thanks Guys



good grief that is a helaofalot of concentrates. Your possibilities are endless. I hope you have enough PG and VG for all those flavors. Happy DIY-ing bro, let the fun begin


----------



## NewOobY

Stevape;) said:


> Do any of you make juices with Kalua as primary flavour? Made some and I must say very impressed. Will put up the recipe later on.


is it as creamy as kalua irl?


----------



## Stevape;)

@NewOobY It is very smooth. I think the Kalua base must be creamy to as with only 2% cream is already smooth


----------



## Ernest

Stosta said:


> where did you pick up the stir bar


I got mine from Science world, they are just around the corner from me, but sure they will ship.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta

Ernest said:


> I got mine from Science world, they are just around the corner from me, but sure they will ship.


Thanks, I will have to ask them!


----------



## Ripstorm

Anybody have any experience with FA Irish Cream? Ordered a 30ml from ValleyVapour while restocking. No idea how this one is going to taste, but I expect that this one will go nicely with some VBIC, Vanilla custard or coffee


----------



## method1

Ripstorm said:


> Anybody have any experience with FA Irish Cream? Ordered a 30ml from ValleyVapour while restocking. No idea how this one is going to taste, but I expect that this one will go nicely with some VBIC, Vanilla custard or coffee



Only one way to find out 

I like it, but it's pretty niche, also has a fairly present taste of cocoa putting it (imo) in the "chocolates" camp.


----------



## Taran

Ezekiel said:


> Very awesome!
> 
> Is that a 50 ml Erlenmeyer flash? Because if so, then daaamn, you're not afraid of mixing big batches!
> 
> How is Kiwi Double working for you in this? For me, despite having a nice flavour, it just becomes a throat killer in anything above 2-3 %. Never mixed it with Marshmallow before, so maybe that does the trick.


i have recipes that i use kiwi(double) 2 of them i use kiwi at 3% and the other at 2% and i find these flavors are very nice and not too harsh.. but none of my flavors has any marshmallow in them


----------



## Ripstorm

method1 said:


> Only one way to find out
> 
> I like it, but it's pretty niche, also has a fairly present taste of cocoa putting it (imo) in the "chocolates" camp.



That's good news. I need a kind of a chocolatey concentrate. All I have is TFA double chocolate and that stuff makes me gag.

FYI, when can we expect your interview with ENYAWREKLAW? Saw him mentioning that you will be joining him on a podcast in the future


----------



## method1

Ripstorm said:


> That's good news. I need a kind of a chocolatey concentrate. All I have is TFA double chocolate and that stuff makes me gag.
> 
> FYI, when can we expect your interview with ENYAWREKLAW? Saw him mentioning that you will be joining him on a podcast in the future



Yeah see what you can do with it, it's not a full on chocolate but definitely in the family 

We recorded the interview on monday, it should be included in the thursday podcast, we discuss DIY in SA, Rip Trippers & recipe stealing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripstorm

method1 said:


> Yeah see what you can do with it, it's not a full on chocolate but definitely in the family
> 
> We recorded the interview on monday, it should be included in the thursday podcast, we discuss DIY in SA, Rip Trippers & recipe stealing


 
Awesome stuff! Can't wait to check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jones123

i have used fa guava @ 5% in 50/50 and found it to taste like guava juice. still maybe too strong. after increasing the vg to 70 its was more like guava pips with a slight bitter note to it




Ernest said:


> Has anybody used CAP sweet guava? I got FA guava, but to me it's a floral guava peel and I'm looking for something more guava juice like. I tried FA guava even at 0.1% and it's still floral guava peel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## jones123

any body tried sweet tangerine ?
i have used it at 5-8 % 50/50 and 5% sweet cream , but im not getting the tangerine only cream .
any suggestions ?


----------



## NewOobY

Stevape;) said:


> @NewOobY It is very smooth. I think the Kalua base must be creamy to as with only 2% cream is already smooth


awesome thanks man, I think I will add that to my list of concentrates I need to purchase - good grief I already have like 30 concentrates, and my current list of needz to buy end of this month is 12 more.


----------



## VapeDude

Mixing for the night done. I see the new LA Banana Cream is clear. Prefer the look of the yellow coloring even if its unhealthier

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly

the flavor train lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> the flavor train lol
> 
> View attachment 46060



Ready for action!


----------



## Ripstorm

I feel you. My collection grew 2 fold in the last month.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ChadB

VapeDude said:


> Mixing for the night done. I see the new LA Banana Cream is clear. Prefer the look of the yellow coloring even if its unhealthier



@VapeDude Where did you find the twist caps? Been looking all over for them, thanks.


----------



## NewOobY

Thomas O`Reilly said:


> the flavor train lol
> 
> View attachment 46060


Is this Clint from VapeOWave, it's Carlos. If it is Clint enjoy your trip dude, travel safe and have fun.


----------



## Stosta

Such cool DIY stuff on here, pity my attempts have still been mostly unsuccesful!


----------



## NewOobY

VapeDude said:


> Mixing for the night done. I see the new LA Banana Cream is clear. Prefer the look of the yellow coloring even if its unhealthier


Hey dude, I see you mixed some roudernite <-- spelling sux I know sorry. How was the initial flavour and at what percentage did you use the Ameretto? I know this is 1 million questions, but I'm really keen on mixing that up as well as you know from our conversation yesterday...


----------



## NewOobY

Stosta said:


> Such cool DIY stuff on here, pity my attempts have still been mostly unsuccesful!


Really? Didn't your Malted Milk stuff turn out okay?


----------



## VapeDude

NewOobY said:


> Hey dude, I see you mixed some roudernite <-- spelling sux I know sorry. How was the initial flavour and at what percentage did you use the Ameretto? I know this is 1 million questions, but I'm really keen on mixing that up as well as you know from our conversation yesterday...



I'll be tasting it tonight. It smells amazing

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> Really? Didn't your Malted Milk stuff turn out okay?


Damn! I forgot that you were looking for that (Set reminder on phone to take down recipe)! It was okay, but still nowhere near the quality of our local juices. I suppose I'm just impatient. I'm pretty sure the people on this forum have the criteria to meet a proper diagnostic category of mental illness when it comes to our impatience. Maybe we suffer from IVD (Impatient Vaper Disorder)!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

method1 said:


> Yeah see what you can do with it, it's not a full on chocolate but definitely in the family
> 
> We recorded the interview on monday, it should be included in the thursday podcast, we discuss DIY in SA, Rip Trippers & recipe stealing



Dude can't wait!!


----------



## VapeDude

NewOobY said:


> Hey dude, I see you mixed some roudernite <-- spelling sux I know sorry. How was the initial flavour and at what percentage did you use the Ameretto? I know this is 1 million questions, but I'm really keen on mixing that up as well as you know from our conversation yesterday...


And i used the same amount as specified in the recipe for FA Almond. If @method1 is correct in saying that FA is stronger than TFA then its fine cos i dnt want a flavour profile that isnt really supposed to be in the recipe overpowering it

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Just as an FYI for the guys in Jhb area, Plastpro in Edenvale has a large selection of stirrer bars, various shapes and sizes, including pivoted :
Plastpro - http://www.plastpro.co.za/ - Look at Left menu > Stirrers > Magnetic Stirrers or search "bar stirring"

They share the premises with a sister company that supplies Lab equipment and has a large selection of glassware. They also have Magnetic Stirrer Hotplates if your wallet feels a bit bloated 
Labchem - http://www.labchem.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Ripstorm

Kuhlkatz said:


> Just as an FYI for the guys in Jhb area, Plastpro in Edenvale has a large selection of stirrer bars, various shapes and sizes, including pivoted :
> Plastpro - http://www.plastpro.co.za/ - Look at Left menu > Stirrers > Magnetic Stirrers or search "bar stirring"
> 
> They share the premises with a sister company that supplies Lab equipment and has a large selection of glassware. They also have Magnetic Stirrer Hotplates if your wallet feels a bit bloated
> Labchem - http://www.labchem.co.za/



While we're on the subject of glassware. Where can I find 30ml glass bottles (with pipette) at a good price in the CPT region? I don't mind buying in bulk.


----------



## rogue zombie

Kuhlkatz said:


> Just as an FYI for the guys in Jhb area, Plastpro in Edenvale has a large selection of stirrer bars, various shapes and sizes, including pivoted :
> Plastpro - http://www.plastpro.co.za/ - Look at Left menu > Stirrers > Magnetic Stirrers or search "bar stirring"
> 
> They share the premises with a sister company that supplies Lab equipment and has a large selection of glassware. They also have Magnetic Stirrer Hotplates if your wallet feels a bit bloated
> Labchem - http://www.labchem.co.za/



Thank you very much!
They have some useful gear - beakers, funnels, bottles

And they're in my hood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

VapeDude said:


> And i used the same amount as specified in the recipe for FA Almond. If @method1 is correct in saying that FA is stronger than TFA then its fine cos i dnt want a flavour profile that isnt really supposed to be in the recipe overpowering it
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


okay cool, cause I used my VM: Almond at 2% in another juice and the stuff is super overpowering. So when I mix this up I'm going to start small like 0.5% - never going above 1.5% as per the recipe. In terms of your tasting, sounds like a winner already if it smells nice - well done man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ripstorm said:


> While we're on the subject of glassware. Where can I find 30ml glass bottles (with pipette) at a good price in the CPT region? I don't mind buying in bulk.


First place I would try is Bonpak.


----------



## NewOobY

method1 said:


> Yeah see what you can do with it, it's not a full on chocolate but definitely in the family
> 
> We recorded the interview on monday, it should be included in the thursday podcast, we discuss DIY in SA, Rip Trippers & recipe stealing


Only saw this post now, I assume you have a youtube channel  Will you post a link on this forum to your podcast?


----------



## VapeDude

NewOobY said:


> okay cool, cause I used my VM: Almond at 2% in another juice and the stuff is super overpowering. So when I mix this up I'm going to start small like 0.5% - never going above 1.5% as per the recipe. In terms of your tasting, sounds like a winner already if it smells nice - well done man



Ye I'll still get back to you on here when I taste it. And then over time as it steeps


----------



## Ezekiel

NewOobY said:


> Hey dude, I see you mixed some roudernite <-- spelling sux I know sorry. How was the initial flavour and at what percentage did you use the Ameretto? I know this is 1 million questions, but I'm really keen on mixing that up as well as you know from our conversation yesterday...


I mixed up a few Rhodonite batches 2 weeks ago. Since FA Almond is currntly scarce in SA, the best sub I could do was 1% FA Hazelnut and 2% Marzipan. I tried TFA Toasted Almond, but that adds too much toastiness, and TFA Amaretto adds a chemical aftertaste which doesnt gel nicely. IMO, the key ingredient which cant be subbed is the FA Toronne - that stuff is amazing, really adds a distinctive tone to a lot of DIYorDIE's recipes! Beyond that, the apple and raspberry cookie combo is great! 

Really wonderful recipe! Cant wait to try @method1 authentic version for comparison!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

@Ezekiel same man, I'm currently waiting for month end to click on the checkout button at Cartel gonna get many of the Hardwicks jooses, they are top of my list of needz to try. I'm currently on the Hazeworks juices got 10ml bottles of each of there flavors, so amped to try them. I just have so much DIY joose to get through first though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Some time ago, I posted a Blueberry-Bubblegum recipe. Since then, I've been tweaking it extensively. Anyway, I finally arrived to this (All-TFA recipe):

Bubblegum-flavoured milk:

Cantaloupe (TFA) - 6%
Root Beer (TFA) - 1.5%
Honeydew (TFA) - 1%
Vanilla Swirl (TFA) - 1.5%
Marshmallow (TFA) - 1%
Milk Base - 6%

Milk Base:
Milk (Dairy) (TFA) - 70%
Malted Milk (TFA) - 15%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) - 15%

(If you are not familiar with using concentrate bases, then you can replace "Milk Base - 6%" with:

Milk (Dairy) (TFA) - 4%
Malted Milk (TFA) - 1%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) - 1%

which will give pretty much the same thing)

Anyway, this recipe taste pretty much like this:




(Sorry for the blur... every time I get sued by these guys I end up having a bad time. Figure everyone should know what this is)

Quick admission - I haven't steeped this properly yet. I tried a few different batches, and only hit gold yesterday. So maybe this well steep out to nothing in the end, and if anybody ends up making this - my apologies if it doesn't work. Was just too excited after tasting the batch this morning.

Btw, the key ingredients are the Cantaloupe and Root Beer, with the vanilla swirl and marshmallow acting as enhancers. Honeydew acts more like a sweetener at 1%, so it is not essential (and don't add any additional honeydew - melon-flavoured bubblegum milk just sounds disgusting). The VBIC is also not super critical, I just have it in my milk base for a little bit of body.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Awesome post @Ezekiel !
Thank you. I need the milks and honeydew, but I'm keen to try it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel

rogue zombie said:


> Awesome post @Ezekiel !
> Thank you. I need the milks and honeydew, but I'm keen to try it.



Thanks @rogue zombie ! I'm pretty sure you can get much the same thing with other creams as well, it might just be a bit heavier, and I'm still not sure whether the honeydew is essential - I've mixed up another batch just now using a dash more marshmallow instead of honeydew.

Big credit actually goes to @Mike , who pointed out at the last JHB Vapemeet that TFA Cantaloupe smells a lot like bubblegum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ezekiel said:


> Thanks @rogue zombie ! I'm pretty sure you can get much the same thing with other creams as well, it might just be a bit heavier, and I'm still not sure whether the honeydew is essential - I've mixed up another batch just now using a dash more marshmallow instead of honeydew.
> 
> Big credit actually goes to @Mike , who pointed out at the last JHB Vapemeet that TFA Cantaloupe smells a lot like bubblegum.



Ye I think I will actually playaround with other creams, make it a double thick shake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phillip868

Grandmas Baked Nana Bread
Just mixed this, it smells flippen briliant, has to steep 10 days though.
*Please note: T*he flavours used in recipe are in fact as below. ( I was a bit lazy to type out the whole Name on steam engine.) suggestions and improvements are welcome.
cinebun -> caramel cinnamon roll (FW)
banana cream-> Dx Banana Cream (PA)
Banana nut bread-> also (FW)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripstorm

So just started tinkering with whiskey concentrates and came up with a very tasty one.

I call it:

*ICE-RISH CREAM CONE*
Biscuit (INAWERA) @ 1%
Irish Cream (FA) @ 5%
Kentucky Bourbon (TPA) @ 3%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) @ 4%
Vanilla Swirl (TPA) @ 3%

Great as a shake and vape. No idea how this one is going to taste after a couple of weeks. I'll have to make a 100ml batch of this one as I already vaped all of my 10ml test batch.

I'm open to any suggestions as to how I can improve this, but at the moment I'm loving it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Ripstorm said:


> So just started tinkering with whiskey concentrates and came up with a very tasty one.
> 
> I call it:
> 
> *ICE-RISH CREAM CONE*
> Biscuit (INAWERA) @ 1%
> Irish Cream (FA) @ 5%
> Kentucky Bourbon (TPA) @ 3%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) @ 4%
> Vanilla Swirl (TPA) @ 3%
> 
> Great as a shake and vape. No idea how this one is going to taste after a couple of weeks. I'll have to make a 100ml batch of this one as I already vaped all of my 10ml test batch.
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions as to how I can improve this, but at the moment I'm loving it



Yoh... Sounds yum to me.
Let us know how it holds up after a week.


----------



## VapeDude

NewOobY said:


> okay cool, cause I used my VM: Almond at 2% in another juice and the stuff is super overpowering. So when I mix this up I'm going to start small like 0.5% - never going above 1.5% as per the recipe. In terms of your tasting, sounds like a winner already if it smells nice - well done man


So i tried it and honestly its pretty damn good. Would like to see hw much better it is with FA Almond but this is really good as is

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NewOobY

VapeDude said:


> So i tried it and honestly its pretty damn good. Would like to see hw much better it is with FA Almond but this is really good as is
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Awesome dude, thanks for the info - if my almond doesn't work I'll get myself the one you used . Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I've been trying to go a little "left field" again, and been making some craaaap!

I wanted a smoky custard - something like ELP Reserve... What I ended up with is an awesome Vanilla Pudding... that was dropped in the ashtray :/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wesley

rogue zombie said:


> I've been trying to go a little "left field" again, and been making some craaaap!
> 
> I wanted a smoky custard - something like ELP Reserve... What I ended up with is an awesome Vanilla Pudding... that was dropped in the ashtray :/


I've also been trying to do a Vanilla Custard Tobacco, after my last effort I've decided to put that idea to bed for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Wesley said:


> I've also been trying to do a Vanilla Custard Tobacco, after my last effort I've decided to put that idea to bed for a while.


Its very hard to do. I tried a smoked custard tobacco thing from one of the big juice boys and it was meh. I'd like to see some one get it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Wesley said:


> I've also been trying to do a Vanilla Custard Tobacco, after my last effort I've decided to put that idea to bed for a while.





Gazzacpt said:


> Its very hard to do. I tried a smoked custard tobacco thing from one of the big juice boys and it was meh. I'd like to see some one get it right.


I think you have to use the exact right type of tobacco, or it will be totally off.

What that tobacco is, I have no idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jones123

hi guys
NEED SOME ADVICE from the gurus

so i've been making juice for 6 months now. sometimes success and sometimes not.
its usually 50/50 or 60/40 vg blends @5-6% nic and between 5-10% flavouring with steeping for 1 week and then cap off 1 day.Mostly fruity and dessert vapes
Its usually okay and vapable. but always feels like something is missing.

1.some batches come out very harsh (on the throat ) and need "softening" how do i achieve this ?
2.secondly how do you get that "Full mouth feel" or richness to the juice ?


----------



## Stevape;)

I have only started DIY but have found. Drop the nic a bit and ad some creams it will take away the harshness and the cream also gives it body. If you still feel its to harsh try adding 1% smooth and see if that helps you. Best of luck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jones123

Stevape;) said:


> I have only started DIY but have found. Drop the nic a bit and ad some creams it will take away the harshness and the cream also gives it body. If you still feel its to harsh try adding 1% smooth and see if that helps you. Best of luck




thanks,
i have tried smooth but i think im using too much imparts a fruity note.
i have sweet cream but i find it adds a sour milk note.


----------



## Stevape;)

Could be, try whipped cream found it to work great. Smooth and your fruit flavours should ad enough sweetness. Also always a good idea to mix small batches of just fruits to see how strong they are by themselves


----------



## Stevape;)

Come to think about it add 10% to 20% vg to excisting batch and see if its more vapeable if so then yes tone down the extract %


----------



## jones123

Stevape;) said:


> Come to think about it add 10% to 20% vg to excisting batch and see if its more vapeable if so then yes tone down the extract %



k i'll try that


----------



## NewOobY

Not sure if anyone posted this, but this is my own creation and it is quite possible that someone else also thought of it. This is currently my all day vape - I call it Carlos Concoction V2 , but for those of you not in my head it can be called: Pineapple surprise 



All concentrates are TFA except Hazelnut which is FW.
This unfortunately needs to steep for 2 weeks to let the coconut mellow out a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

jones123 said:


> hi guys
> NEED SOME ADVICE from the gurus
> 
> so i've been making juice for 6 months now. sometimes success and sometimes not.
> its usually 50/50 or 60/40 vg blends @5-6% nic and between 5-10% flavouring with steeping for 1 week and then cap off 1 day.Mostly fruity and dessert vapes
> Its usually okay and vapable. but always feels like something is missing.
> 
> 1.some batches come out very harsh (on the throat ) and need "softening" how do i achieve this ?
> 2.secondly how do you get that "Full mouth feel" or richness to the juice ?


If something is harsh you can try adding EM. Its potent stuff so 0.5 to 1% is usually enough. To much and it starts tasting like candy floss. 
For mouth feel there is an additive for that or you can add marshmellow. Again not alot. A touch of cream also works wonders to add that missing something. Bavarian is my go to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

So i mixed my first DIY juice last night which was the recipe posted by @rogue zombie 
Thank you for the recipe @rogue zombie
! The mix smells delicious! Just like the original Monster Melons. I'm sure this is going to be a winner!

If I want to make a 30ml of this recipe, would i just have to multiply the ingredients by 3?

The mix I made was plain VG/PG. Can I still add Nic to it? If so, how do I calculate how much I need to add?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jones123

http://www.steam-engine.org/juice.asp


TE="Imthiaz Khan, post: 329506, member: 733"]So i mixed my first DIY juice last night which was the recipe posted by @rogue zombie 
Thank you for the recipe @rogue zombie
! The mix smells delicious! Just like the original Monster Melons. I'm sure this is going to be a winner!

If I want to make a 30ml of this recipe, would i just have to multiply the ingredients by 3?

The mix I made was plain VG/PG. Can I still add Nic to it? If so, how do I calculate how much I need to add?

Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## rogue zombie

Imthiaz Khan said:


> So i mixed my first DIY juice last night which was the recipe posted by @rogue zombie
> Thank you for the recipe @rogue zombie
> ! The mix smells delicious! Just like the original Monster Melons. I'm sure this is going to be a winner!
> 
> If I want to make a 30ml of this recipe, would i just have to multiply the ingredients by 3?
> 
> The mix I made was plain VG/PG. Can I still add Nic to it? If so, how do I calculate how much I need to add?
> 
> Thanks!


Ya you can still ad nic, but it won't work out exactly right, since your mix was precalculated.

Im not sure about the maths as I always use ejuice me up calculator

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Imthiaz Khan said:


> So i mixed my first DIY juice last night which was the recipe posted by @rogue zombie
> Thank you for the recipe @rogue zombie
> ! The mix smells delicious! Just like the original Monster Melons. I'm sure this is going to be a winner!
> 
> If I want to make a 30ml of this recipe, would i just have to multiply the ingredients by 3?
> 
> The mix I made was plain VG/PG. Can I still add Nic to it? If so, how do I calculate how much I need to add?
> 
> Thanks!


 
http://ejuice.breaktru.com/
As @rogue zombie said, on the calculater enter your PG/VG Ratio, Nic strenghth and volume to be made. Then add the flavour percentages and the calculater will work out the percentage ratio's in ml/drops/grams.
Welcome to DIY  Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you @rogue zombie and @acorn for the response!
Appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you @rogue zombie and @acorn for the response!
> Appreciated!


Hope you enjoy it 

I like it a lot this way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks @rogue zombie! I'm sure I will 
Will let you know when I try it...giving it a week or 2 to steep


----------



## NewOobY

Imthiaz Khan said:


> So i mixed my first DIY juice last night which was the recipe posted by @rogue zombie
> Thank you for the recipe @rogue zombie
> ! The mix smells delicious! Just like the original Monster Melons. I'm sure this is going to be a winner!
> 
> If I want to make a 30ml of this recipe, would i just have to multiply the ingredients by 3?
> 
> The mix I made was plain VG/PG. Can I still add Nic to it? If so, how do I calculate how much I need to add?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey man, I've read about this exact thing - and the answer is yes you can add nic later. As rogue stated, if you planned on making a 70/30 mix it will become more like a 65/35 mix now depending on the type of nic. I based that example of using PG nic, you can do the maths to maintain the 70/30 by adding VG along with the nic - but then of course you would be reducing the flavor concentrate. So everything that you already added drops by a little. Sorry I started speaking in circles here - but I'm sure you catch my drift. 

Remember it all depends on how accurate you want to be, if you want to be 100% precise then use a calculator - the ejuice me up calculator is amazing. 


rogue zombie said:


> Ya you can still ad nic, but it won't work out exactly right, since your mix was precalculated.
> 
> Im not sure about the maths as I always use ejuice me up calculator



Very good suggestion, I find the calculator easy to use and pretty accurate when using the ml suggestions - I find the drops to be slightly out, especially when I mix the methods up. Example I mainly use ml with syringes, but then for some really small amounts I use drops which puts everything out of sync.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Easy solution, mix by weight. No more messy syringes. I hated that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MorneW

I've recently started using this calculator. It keeps track of ingredient inventory. Calculates cost, has a build it shopping list. You can filter recipes by available inventory etc. Liking it a lot. Give it a try

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekiel

MorneW said:


> I've recently started using this calculator. It keeps track of ingredient inventory. Calculates cost, has a build it shopping list. You can filter recipes by available inventory etc. Liking it a lot. Give it a try



Cool thanks - Ill give it a shot!



NewOobY said:


> Hey man, I've read about this exact thing - and the answer is yes you can add nic later. As rogue stated, if you planned on making a 70/30 mix it will become more like a 65/35 mix now depending on the type of nic. I based that example of using PG nic, you can do the maths to maintain the 70/30 by adding VG along with the nic - but then of course you would be reducing the flavor concentrate. So everything that you already added drops by a little. Sorry I started speaking in circles here - but I'm sure you catch my drift.
> 
> Remember it all depends on how accurate you want to be, if you want to be 100% precise then use a calculator - the ejuice me up calculator is amazing.
> 
> 
> Very good suggestion, I find the calculator easy to use and pretty accurate when using the ml suggestions - I find the drops to be slightly out, especially when I mix the methods up. Example I mainly use ml with syringes, but then for some really small amounts I use drops which puts everything out of sync.



If you are mixing at 3 mg/ml nic, then it will be 67/33 without the nic, and your flavours, at lets say 10% in the final mix, will be negligibly adjusted (10.3 % without the nic) - so what you taste is what you'll get eventually. That said, certain flavours actually changes a bit when steeped together with nic, but that's also great, because doing it this way around you'll get an idea of what the nic is actually doing to your flavours.

I also cannot recommend mixing by weight enough, if you are willing to invest in a scale. If nothing else, it will cut down the time needed for mixing by a large amount, and you can afford to quickly and easily make many samplers or variation of juices.

Lastly, if you are mixing by drops (or partially mixing by drops - especially mixing flavours), I also would suggest that you make the initial effort and calibrate your drops. In other words, if you are anyway going to add at least 1 ml of a flavour from a specific type of bottle, measure the amount exactly and then count how many drops it takes you to add that 1 ml. (Or, if mixing by weight, how many drops gives you 1 or 0.5 gram). Do this a few times to get an average for that bottle type, and eventually you can add small amounts of flavours with good accuracy using drops.

EJuice-Me-Up also gives you the option for callibrating the number of drops to a ml. For instance, I've found that for most of the small nippled bottles from Vapour Valley, I get about 32-34 drops per ml, rather than the default 20:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY

Ezekiel said:


> Cool thanks - Ill give it a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are mixing at 3 mg/ml nic, then it will be 67/33 without the nic, and your flavours, at lets say 10% in the final mix, will be negligibly adjusted (10.3 % without the nic) - so what you taste is what you'll get eventually. That said, certain flavours actually changes a bit when steeped together with nic, but that's also great, because doing it this way around you'll get an idea of what the nic is actually doing to your flavours.
> 
> I also cannot recommend mixing by weight enough, if you are willing to invest in a scale. If nothing else, it will cut down the time needed for mixing by a large amount, and you can afford to quickly and easily make many samplers or variation of juices.
> 
> Lastly, if you are mixing by drops (or partially mixing by drops - especially mixing flavours), I also would suggest that you make the initial effort and calibrate your drops. In other words, if you are anyway going to add at least 1 ml of a flavour from a specific type of bottle, measure the amount exactly and then count how many drops it takes you to add that 1 ml. (Or, if mixing by weight, how many drops gives you 1 or 0.5 gram). Do this a few times to get an average for that bottle type, and eventually you can add small amounts of flavours with good accuracy using drops.
> 
> EJuice-Me-Up also gives you the option for callibrating the number of drops to a ml. For instance, I've found that for most of the small nippled bottles from Vapour Valley, I get about 32-34 drops per ml, rather than the default 20:
> 
> View attachment 46471


Flip thanks for the info dude, really appreciate it. This is going to sound stupid, but I really didn't know that nicotine had an impact with the flavor. So would you recommend mixing the nic in from the get go - or first let it steep a while before adding the nic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

Newooby, that depends, if you are speed steeping at all, then add the nick later. Nick doesnt like heat.
However if you are doing a natural steep in a cool environment it wont make such a difference. If you want to be safe then steeping pre nic wont ever do you any harm, as long as you make sure that when you do add the nic it gets properly blended as to avoid nic hotspots.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Ezekiel

NewOobY said:


> Flip thanks for the info dude, really appreciate it. This is going to sound stupid, but I really didn't know that nicotine had an impact with the flavor. So would you recommend mixing the nic in from the get go - or first let it steep a while before adding the nic?



Yeah, that hit me by surprise initially as well - but it makes sense. Afterall, nicotine is a chemically reactive compound and a mild reducing agent (I think - which is why it gets oxidized easily) and Nicotine will easily change the colour of your juice. (Try mixing a batch without nicotine - it will usually be clearless. Add nicotine, and a day or two later some colour will develop). You'll actually notice a change in certain flavours with increasing nic strength as well. Luckily its not a lot - I've noticed a tobacco (Virigina TFA) change with increasing nic strength, as well as FA cookie and (for whatever reason) TFA Mango, but those were the only ones my meagre taste buds could pick up.

Personally, I don't bother mixing without nic, since regardless, I'm going to be vaping with nic anyway. It gets a bit annoying sometimes if you're trying to figure out a recipe through single components (which I usually just mix with a premix VG/PG base, don't bother with nic in order to speed things up) only to have some of the profiles change when you mix the final juice. However, it is generally not a bad idea to mix and steep without nic, and to only add nic once the primary flavours are done steeping. That way, you can know the exact effect of the nic on the juice, have a relative reference frame, and have an idea if you need to compensate with certain flavours (especially if you plan to make batches with different nic content). Nic is also the primary component which gives a max lifetime to a juice, so you can extend a juice's lifetime a bit by only adding nic later (which actually might be significant for long steeping juices, such as some tobaccos or custards). I know some of the professional (commercial) mixologists do it this way, adding the nic only before bottling and shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

cam said:


> Newooby, that depends, if you are speed steeping at all, then add the nick later. Nick doesnt like heat.
> However if you are doing a natural steep in a cool environment it wont make such a difference. If you want to be safe then steeping pre nic wont ever do you any harm, as long as you make sure that when you do add the nic it gets properly blended as to avoid nic hotspots.



Exactly this.

I don't heat steap, so I add nic while mixing. But I ruined plenty juices when I started, just because I didn't know nic doesn't do heat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

Firstly thanks @Ezekiel ,@cam and @rogue zombie you guys have really made it easier for me to transition into DIY-ing, you guys always post excellent advise. So thanks - I really and truly appreciate it, I am pretty sure many other people appreciate your guys assistance too...



cam said:


> Newooby, that depends, if you are speed steeping at all, then add the nick later. Nick doesnt like heat.
> However if you are doing a natural steep in a cool environment it wont make such a difference. If you want to be safe then steeping pre nic wont ever do you any harm, as long as you make sure that when you do add the nic it gets properly blended as to avoid nic hotspots.



Yep, I have been doing a natural steep - but this month I will be getting a ultrasonic woot woot . Hopefully that will speed things up a bit.



Ezekiel said:


> Yeah, that hit me by surprise initially as well - but it makes sense. Afterall, nicotine is a chemically reactive compound and a mild reducing agent (I think - which is why it gets oxidized easily) and Nicotine will easily change the colour of your juice. (Try mixing a batch without nicotine - it will usually be clearless. Add nicotine, and a day or two later some colour will develop). You'll actually notice a change in certain flavours with increasing nic strength as well. Luckily its not a lot - I've noticed a tobacco (Virigina TFA) change with increasing nic strength, as well as FA cookie and (for whatever reason) TFA Mango, but those were the only ones my meagre taste buds could pick up.
> 
> Personally, I don't bother mixing without nic, since regardless, I'm going to be vaping with nic anyway. It gets a bit annoying sometimes if you're trying to figure out a recipe through single components (which I usually just mix with a premix VG/PG base, don't bother with nic in order to speed things up) only to have some of the profiles change when you mix the final juice. However, it is generally not a bad idea to mix and steep without nic, and to only add nic once the primary flavours are done steeping. That way, you can know the exact effect of the nic on the juice, have a relative reference frame, and have an idea if you need to compensate with certain flavours (especially if you plan to make batches with different nic content). Nic is also the primary component which gives a max lifetime to a juice, so you can extend a juice's lifetime a bit by only adding nic later (which actually might be significant for long steeping juices, such as some tobaccos or custards). I know some of the professional (commercial) mixologists do it this way, adding the nic only before bottling and shipping.



100% makes sense regading the nic - and I have observed this myself with regards to it changing the color of my mixes. I'm still very much into my custards and creams so I think they have a very long steeping period 2+ weeks - especially since I'm doing it el' natural. I do however smell and taste them every 3 days or so...



rogue zombie said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> I don't heat steap, so I add nic while mixing. But I ruined plenty juices when I started, just because I didn't know nic doesn't do heat.



I still have much to learn - Master Yoda of mixing , I probably forgot to listen to the part when they said heat is the factor that can mess a juice up that contains nic. I just totally forgot to hear/read that part when doing research. The little voice in my head would say "add nic later so you don't screw up your joose young padawan". Thanks for clearing that up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks to a thread posted by @Alex.... this Milk and Honey clone recipe seems pretty solid:

*Milk and Honey*

*FW Graham Cracker 8%* (can be subbed for TFA at the same percentage, according to comments)
*TFA Marshmallow 3%
TFA Peanut Butter 1.5%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
CAP V1 Custard 2%*

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

rogue zombie said:


> Thanks to a thread posted by @Alex.... this Milk and Honey clone seems pretty solid:
> 
> *FW Graham Cracker 8%* (can be subbed for TFA at the same percentage, according to comments)
> *TFA Marshmallow 3%
> TFA Peanut Butter 1.5%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
> CAP V1 Custard 2%*



I was put off peanut butter vapes early in my vaping career, it was some cheap joose I bought - tasted like raw peanuts, and nothing like real black cat/skippy - I dont think the concentrate used to make that joose was TFA or any other brand I know. 

So my question is, is TFA: Peanut butter closer to a black cat/skippy taste or is it a raw peanut taste?


----------



## Ripstorm

NewOobY said:


> I was put off peanut butter vapes early in my vaping career, it was some cheap joose I bought - tasted like raw peanuts, and nothing like real black cat/skippy - I dont think the concentrate used to make that joose was TFA or any other brand I know.
> 
> So my question is, is TFA: Peanut butter closer to a black cat/skippy taste or is it a raw peanut taste?



Closer to an actual peanut butter taste. It's pretty creamy and I love it. a Recipe I love is:

Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA) *@ 4%*
Peanut Butter (TPA) *@ 5%*
Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA) *@ 6%*
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) *@ 2%
*
It's pretty much a PB&J sandwich. Very tasty

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

NewOobY said:


> I was put off peanut butter vapes early in my vaping career, it was some cheap joose I bought - tasted like raw peanuts, and nothing like real black cat/skippy - I dont think the concentrate used to make that joose was TFA or any other brand I know.
> 
> So my question is, is TFA: Peanut butter closer to a black cat/skippy taste or is it a raw peanut taste?



Lol... I don't actually know because I don't like peanut butter juices.

BUT this looks like it will just be a hint of peanut butter (judging by the percentage), so I might just give it a bash. 
From what I've heard, Milk and Honey only delivers a slight nutty taste, so it might not matter what type of peanut butter TFA tastes like.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Made a Chocmilk and Fudge brownie mix last night with creams and the like, shake like crazy.. Rewick my dripper to test a bit take a nice big hit. I almost died, was the worst tasting thing ever. Its going to be a very long time before I try that again. 

So if anyone has a nice choc steri stumpi recipe please share

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

The PB&J sandwich recipe sounds lekker, going to try it  Thanks @Ripstorm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Stevape;) said:


> Made a Chocmilk and Fudge brownie mix last night with creams and the like, shake like crazy.. Rewick my dripper to test a bit take a nice big hit. I almost died, was the worst tasting thing ever. Its going to be a very long time before I try that again.
> 
> So if anyone has a nice choc steri stumpi recipe please share



I'm working on it as we speak... except that my DIY box is behind a long line of protesters. I've got the whole Steri Stumpi range planned, chocolate right through to cream soda. The first few came out great (bubblegum, caramel, banana), I'm not nailing the strawberry yet, and chocolate + cream soda I was planning to mix up this week. I don't want to post a recipe I haven't made yet, so sorry - can't help you out just yet.

However, my go-to base chocolate mix includes

FA Cocoa (0.5% to 2%)
FA Chocolate (0.5% to 2%)
TFA Double Chocolate (Clear) (4-8%)

The TFA Double Choc is a bit more chocolate cake, and relatively weak - but it adds nice top notes to the FA concentrates. The FA Cocoa is very grainy, dark chocolate, and the FA chocolate is like chocolate syrup. The two combined gives a nice chocolate, and I tend to use them combined to about 2%. If I want more dark chocolate taste, I use more cocoa (such as 1.5%), whereas for a more milk chocolate, the FA Chocolate takes the lead (such as 1.5%). To this I add about 3%-5% TFA double chocolate, for the top notes (as I said).

But with all that said - chocolate as a main note is surprisingly difficult to do! Any suggestions will be helpful as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;)

My choc milk was at 4% and fudge brownie 2% and a total of 3% of creams and vanilla. From what I see here now I should have gone way less on the choc milk as well as brownie
Am I rite in saying this?


----------



## Stevape;)

Almost all my juices are on the sweet side this mix was not sweet at all don't know if that was what put me off so much.


----------



## cam

afraid i agree with you ezekiel, and i find the fa coco choc combo id decent on a 1 + ohm coil at low temp as it scorches at a very low heat. Been trying to solve this myself for quite some time. Not in love with Hic"s swiss bliss idea either. I do agree that Ap can add something to chocolate, but in a much more conservative dose than hics recommendation of 1.5 to 2%.
I have not given up, but the secret to a real ( Not confectionery) choc eludes me.


----------



## rogue zombie

I must of done 20 versions of a Chocolate Vanilla Mint, trying for something like the 5P one, and the choc part never worked for me.

Chocolate is so freekin difficult.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## zadiac

rogue zombie said:


> I must of done 20 versions of a Chocolate Vanilla Mint, trying for something like the 5P one, and the choc part never worked for me.
> 
> Chocolate is so freekin difficult.



Combine double chocolate with milk chocolate 

oh, and almost forgot, add a little Milk/Dairy to make it smoother and creamier

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> I must of done 20 versions of a Chocolate Vanilla Mint, trying for something like the 5P one, and the choc part never worked for me.
> 
> Chocolate is so freekin difficult.



yeah most chocolates taste like wet band-aids unfortunately.

still.. only 20 versions?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

method1 said:


> yeah most chocolates taste like wet band-aids unfortunately.
> 
> still.. only 20 versions?



And you know what wet band-aids taste like, right?


----------



## method1

zadiac said:


> And you know what wet band-aids taste like, right?



naturally. or else i wouldn't have made the comparison

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

zadiac said:


> Combine double chocolate with milk chocolate
> 
> oh, and almost forgot, add a little Milk/Dairy to make it smoother and creamier



Do I go more of one than the other chocolate, or 50/50?


----------



## zadiac

method1 said:


> naturally. or else i wouldn't have made the comparison



Hahaha.......good one 



rogue zombie said:


> Do I go more of one than the other chocolate, or 50/50?



I normally do 10% double choc with 5% milk choc and then add about 2% Milk/Dairy. I've used malted milk before as well. Comes out very nice and creamy. You'll have to experiment to get to your desired taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

@rogue zombie do you have any coffee concentrates on hand? Maybe experiment with small percentages of those. Coffees can bring out the hidden awesome in chocolate flavourings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> @rogue zombie do you have any coffee concentrates on hand? Maybe experiment with small percentages of those. Coffees can bring out the hidden awesome in chocolate flavourings.


No yet, but that also sounds like a plan


----------



## NewOobY

sorry for double post but i didn't get an answer the previous time 
@method1 do you have a youtube channel for your podcasts or do u upload them somewhere else or was that just a joke you made that I didn't catch?


----------



## NewOobY

@VapeDude I made my first batch of rhondonite and it turned out freaking awesome based solely on smell, will taste tonight to be 100% certain - VW: Almond actually worked, I was really afraid that it wouldn't because it has caused me to chuck two mixes for being to much of a strong earthy flavor - like sand.

Now my next mix is going to be @Ezekiel Bubblegum joose, I'm missing the TFA: Cantaloupe - I have VM: Cantaloupe but this doesn't smell like bubblegum at all, well to me at least. Sheesh 29th please come quickly - I need some stock. I have totally and utterly used my CUD budget and more for this month.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude

NewOobY said:


> @VapeDude I made my first batch of rhondonite and it turned out freaking awesome based solely on smell, will taste tonight to be 100% certain - VW: Almond actually worked, I was really afraid that it wouldn't because it has caused me to chuck two mixes for being to much of a strong earthy flavor - like sand.
> 
> Now my next mix is going to be @Ezekiel Bubblegum joose, I'm missing the TFA: Cantaloupe - I have VM: Cantaloupe but this doesn't smell like bubblegum at all, well to me at least. Sheesh 29th please come quickly - I need some stock. I have totally and utterly used my CUD budget and more for this month.



Lekker man mine came out perfectly in the end. Still gna mix it wit the proper FA Almond when we can get some

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Vaping that Kalua mix today must say Im very happy with it. Its now the second batch that was made 2 days ago so no reel steep yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Every now and then, I come up with something decent.

My new ADV - I am always on the hunt for a lightly flavoured, light menthol vape... and this is exactly that. A refreshing, light dripping-friendly menthol:

*Moonshine *(which is ironic, because Moonshine is super strong stuff, this is not)

TFA Papaya 4.5%
INW Cactus 1.5%
Menthol (10% solution) 0.75%
Koolada 0.75%

Of coarse you can up the Menthol to taste. But then you could overpower everything else - so use discretion. If anyone actually tries it 

Edit: I mix at 70VG
Edit 2: Sorry, after double checking, corrected the Papaya %

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lingogrey

rogue zombie said:


> Every now and then, I come up with something decent.
> 
> My new ADV - I am always on the hunt for a lightly flavoured, light menthol vape... and this is exactly that. A refreshing, light dripping-friendly menthol:
> 
> *Moonshine *(which is ironic, because Moonshine is super strong stuff, this is not)
> 
> TFA Papaya 3.5%
> INW Cactus 1.5%
> Menthol (10% solution) 0.75%
> Koolada 0.75%
> 
> Of coarse you can up the Menthol to taste. But then you could overpower everything else - so use discretion. If anyone actually tries it


Wow @rogue zombie - Seems that we have similar taste and if I'm coming up with a recipe similar to yours I must be improving (or just got lucky once)  This is quite close to something I made 2 days ago (been playing with similar for a while) and I'm loving it. I just don't have Menthol in there, but a few other ingredients instead (even though it appears as quite high percentages for a mostly INW recipe, the Morning Rain {which does have a hint of menthol} is very subtle):

INW Morning Rain 3%
TFA Papaya 2.5%
INW Cactus 2%
INW Smoked Plum 1%
INW Honey 1%
Koolada - 7 drops

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

nice, looks yum - which morning rain, the WG or "tobacco" version?

EDIT:

although 1% inw honey, hectic. That stuff just melts my face, never had luck with it even at much lower percentages

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lingogrey said:


> Wow @rogue zombie - Seems that we have similar taste and if I'm coming up with a recipe similar to yours I must be improving (or just got lucky once)  This is quite close to something I made 2 days ago (been playing with similar for a while) and I'm loving it. I just don't have Menthol in there, but a few other ingredients instead (even though it appears as quite high percentages for a mostly INW recipe, the Morning Rain {which does have a hint of menthol} is very subtle):
> 
> INW Morning Rain 3%
> TFA Papaya 2.5%
> INW Cactus 2%
> INW Smoked Plum 1%
> INW Honey 1%
> Koolada - 7 drops



Yoh... that sounds awesome. Are you going to the Vape Meet? Would love to taste that!

No man, I'm pretty sure thats better than anything I've come up with. I'm good at finding recipes, but left to my own devices is usually bad news

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

rogue zombie said:


> Yoh... that sounds awesome. Are you going to the Vape Meet? Would love to taste that!
> 
> No man, I'm pretty sure thats better than anything I've come up with. I'm good at finding recipes, but left to my own devices is usually bad news


Thanks! Haha - most of the original recipes that you've posted seem pretty awesome to me. Will definitely bring some along to the meet. Would love to try yours with the menthol if I may.


----------



## Lingogrey

method1 said:


> nice, looks yum - which morning rain, the WG or "tobacco" version?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> although 1% inw honey, hectic. That stuff just melts my face, never had luck with it even at much lower percentages





method1 said:


> nice, looks yum - which morning rain, the WG or "tobacco" version?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> although 1% inw honey, hectic. That stuff just melts my face, never had luck with it even at much lower percentages


Thanks! Sorry for not mentioning that - it's the Wera Garden. I quite like the honey at 1%, but have never gone higher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Lingogrey said:


> I quite like the honey at 1%, but have never gone higher



also i find it needs to steep for about 2-3 … years before the "cat pee" fades.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lingogrey

method1 said:


> also i find it needs to steep for about 2-3 … years before the "cat pee" fades.


I usually vape it the day after mixing (after an hour of ultrasonic {cooled down halfway} and some degassing the previous day). I suppose I might have a taste for cat pee that I wasn't aware of because I've never tried the real thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

Lingogrey said:


> I usually vape it the day after mixing (after an hour of ultrasonic {cooled down halfway} and some degassing the previous day). I suppose I might have a taste for cat pee that I wasn't aware of because I've never tried the real thing



Haha, yeah "cat pee" is commonly used to describe this flavour, as well as TFA and sometimes FA honey.
Can't say I've ever had cat pee, but I have SMELLED it and that's what the taste reminds me of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

You okes are obviously not cat people


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> You okes are obviously not cat people


 
I'm a cat people, not a cat peeple.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lingogrey

BumbleBee said:


> You okes are obviously not cat people


Then how do you explain that I quite apparently have a liking for cat pee?  Cats are awesome!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Lingogrey said:


> Then how do you explain that I quite apparently have a liking for cat pee?  Cats are awesome!


Yes, they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Not wanting to derail the discussion from catpee...

But @rogue zombie and @Lingogrey those mixes look fantastic! I unfortunately dont have a single ingredient for both recipes... so any chance I might be able to have a toot at the meet, so that I decide whether I want to order additional concentrates?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Ezekiel said:


> Not wanting to derail the discussion from catpee...
> 
> But @rogue zombie and @Lingogrey those mixes look fantastic! I unfortunately dont have a single ingredient for both recipes... so any chance I might be able to have a toot at the meet, so that I decide whether I want to order additional concentrates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No worries - I'm sure we can resume the discussion on the subtleties of cat pee flavours in the "I Love Cats" subforum. @Ezekiel - as soon as we can return to our mutual workplace again (hopefully on Monday) I can bring you a bottle there - what mg? (I might just take the honey down to 0.5% though )


----------



## rogue zombie

Ezekiel said:


> Not wanting to derail the discussion from catpee...
> 
> But @rogue zombie and @Lingogrey those mixes look fantastic! I unfortunately dont have a single ingredient for both recipes... so any chance I might be able to have a toot at the meet, so that I decide whether I want to order additional concentrates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


For sure....

Mine is actually just "ordinary". Nice, but nothing special. I like light menthols for office hours.

However INW Cactus is an absolute must. It always improves almost any fruit, subtely.

And TFA Papaya is pretty spot on tasting. Another flavour I will always have.

I would recommend both flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> Really? Didn't your Malted Milk stuff turn out okay?


I finally remembered! I use some Vapeowave concentrates, which I think I remember you having some? 

My Lime Milkshake (Not the taste I was after but it still came out decent)...

6% Vapeowave Lime
8% TFA Malted Milk
2% Vapeowave Condensed Milk
2% TFA French Vanilla
1 drop EM per 5ml

I ended up adding some Menthol to it because it came close enough to an ADV for me, but I needed that refreshing zing! 

Breakfast

This one is still in the making, I'm not sure if it is close to brilliance or writing off completely, but you can try yourself!

2% TFA Banana Cream
4% TFA Malted Milk
6% TFA Rice Crunchies
4% CAP Cappucino

Please let me know if you manage to make these better for me! Like I said, they are fairly decent, but still not an ADV.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

@Stosta sheesh you not scared of using that TFA: Malted Milk at such high percentages. I will try the breakfast one - i'm not keen on lime or lemon etc.


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> @Stosta sheesh you not scared of using that TFA: Malted Milk at such high percentages. I will try the breakfast one - i'm not keen on lime or lemon etc.


Yeah I think my barrier to entry on the DIY side has been steeping. When I started I steeped for a week, vaped, and too strong. So I toned down all my percentages. Then I let those steep for 2 - 3 weeks and they were obviously quite muted, so I upped them again. I currently have so much juice to try that these end up steeping for ages. I'm still definitely right at the beginning of the learning curve with DIY, but these are just two that came out with potential.


----------



## Ripstorm

Just wanted to share a recipe of mine which I'm enjoying quite a bit. I call it:

*DULCE DE NANA
Banana Cream (LA) @ 3%
Coconut (TPA) @ 4%
Dulce de Leche (TPA) @ 5%
Ripe Banana (TPA) @ 1%
Vanilla Swirl (TPA) @ 3%
*
Dulce de Leche can be upped by a percent or two as per personal taste, but it's a great balance of the caramelly Dulce de Leche and Banana as is.

*
*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Ripstorm said:


> Just wanted to share a recipe of mine which I'm enjoying quite a bit. I call it:
> 
> *DULCE DE NANA
> Banana Cream (LA) @ 3%
> Coconut (TPA) @ 4%
> Dulce de Leche (TPA) @ 5%
> Ripe Banana (TPA) @ 1%
> Vanilla Swirl (TPA) @ 3%
> *
> Dulce de Leche can be upped by a percent or two as per personal taste, but it's a great balance of the caramelly Dulce de Leche and Banana as is.


Now this sounds like my cuppa tea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Thinking the same thing. I must try this sounds very nice. Thanx @Ripstorm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ripstorm said:


> Just wanted to share a recipe of mine which I'm enjoying quite a bit. I call it:
> 
> *DULCE DE NANA
> Banana Cream (LA) @ 3%
> Coconut (TPA) @ 4%
> Dulce de Leche (TPA) @ 5%
> Ripe Banana (TPA) @ 1%
> Vanilla Swirl (TPA) @ 3%
> *
> Dulce de Leche can be upped by a percent or two as per personal taste, but it's a great balance of the caramelly Dulce de Leche and Banana as is.
> 
> *
> *


That sounds good! Thank you
That's the normal Coconut hey? Not the Extra?


----------



## rogue zombie

I frikkin loved Coconut Banana yogi sip when I was a kid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ripstorm

rogue zombie said:


> That sounds good! Thank you
> That's the normal Coconut hey? Not the Extra?



Normal coconut. I'm sure Coconut extra will do the trick at a lower percentage


----------



## BumbleBee

Ripstorm said:


> Normal coconut. I'm sure Coconut extra will do the trick at a lower percentage


a much much much lower percentage, like 0.000001

I don't know why they call it Coconut Extra, it should have been called Supasun Factor 250

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> a much much much lower percentage, like 0.000001
> 
> I don't know why they call it Coconut Extra, it should have been called Supasun Factor 250



Agg come on, at least A bottle will last you the rest of your natural life 

I am super keen now - going to mix a 80's inspired 500ml "carton" of Coconut Banana Yogi Sip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm

rogue zombie said:


> Agg come on, at least A bottle will last you the rest of your natural life
> 
> I am super keen now - going to mix a 80's inspired 500ml "carton" of Coconut Banana Yogi Sip



Sounds awesome! Let us know if you have a winning recipe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ripstorm said:


> Sounds awesome! Let us know if you have a winning recipe!



Well I'm going to use your recipe as a base, and see if I can modify it to make what I want.
But me "winging it" seldomly works 

I'm always hopeful though

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Agg come on, at least A bottle will last you the rest of your natural life
> 
> I am super keen now - going to mix a 80's inspired 500ml "carton" of Coconut Banana Yogi Sip



mmm that sounds good - gonna try something right now and will report back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

deleted

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ripstorm

method1 said:


> Ok so after shake & vape it's not yogi-sip - more like a real yoghurt, but extremely delish - lets see how the steep goes:
> 
> FA Yogurt 3% (sub tfa greek 5-6%)
> FA Banana 2%
> TFA Banana Cream 1%
> FA Caramel 0.75%
> FA Meringue 0.5%
> TFA Sweetener 1%
> 
> Some notes (based on shake & vape)
> 
> FA Yogurt is pretty sour, not gonna be everyones taste, I like yoghurt that's more on the tangy side.
> The 1% sucralose is there to balance it out a bit. (omg yes Sucralose)



I mixed something very similar a while back. I enjoyed it, but I couldn't myself vaping it every day. I'll definitely give yours a go though.

Speaking of ADV's, I have another recipe that I'd like to share. Out of my own recipes, this is the one I've been vaping the most by far. Probably gone through 150mls of this stuff since sometime mid Jan. I'm glad I made a huge batch of this back then as it really shines after a good 2 - 3 week steep.

*Lemon Vanilla Custard:
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA) @ 3%
Lemon Sicily (FA) @ 3.5%
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) @ 6%
Vanilla Swirl (TPA) @ 3%
*
Vanilla Swirl isn't really needed for this recipe to work. It just gives that bit extra Vanilla that the Vanilla Custard lacks at 6% I guess you can up the Vanilla custard, but it then becomes a bit too heavy and rich for an ADV (for me personally)

I'm a sucker for Vanilla..
*
*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Looks good man. 

If I mix it I'll sub something for the CCGC - can't stand that stuff for some reason


----------



## Ripstorm

method1 said:


> Looks good man.
> 
> If I mix it I'll sub something for the CCGC - can't stand that stuff for some reason



Nooo how can you say that . Personally, CCGC is delicious. Goes to show how palates differ


----------



## Stevape;)

Same situation in my house. I love the CCGC my wife cant handle the stuff.


----------



## rogue zombie

Ripstorm said:


> I mixed something very similar a while back. I enjoyed it, but I couldn't myself vaping it every day. I'll definitely give yours a go though.
> 
> Speaking of ADV's, I have another recipe that I'd like to share. Out of my own recipes, this is the one I've been vaping the most by far. Probably gone through 150mls of this stuff since sometime mid Jan. I'm glad I made a huge batch of this back then as it really shines after a good 2 - 3 week steep.
> 
> *Lemon Vanilla Custard:
> Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA) @ 3%
> Lemon Sicily (FA) @ 3.5%
> Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) @ 6%
> Vanilla Swirl (TPA) @ 3%
> *
> Vanilla Swirl isn't really needed for this recipe to work. It just gives that bit extra Vanilla that the Vanilla Custard lacks at 6% I guess you can up the Vanilla custard, but it then becomes a bit too heavy and rich for an ADV (for me personally)
> 
> I'm a sucker for Vanilla..
> *
> *


Don't you get that weird burnt taste from Lemons.

I've tried a few and always get that after a few puff. Can't understand it.


----------



## Ripstorm

rogue zombie said:


> Don't you get that weird burnt taste from Lemons.
> 
> I've tried a few and always get that after a few puff. Can't understand it.



Yeah I do. This goes away after about a week of steeping..at least in my case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ripstorm said:


> Yeah I do. This goes away after about a week of steeping..at least in my case


Oh really. Okay ill give them another go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey... my yogi sip, over night steep, is tasting pretty damn fine!

If it stays this "light" tasting, I may have got a good'n:

TFA Greek Yoghurt 4%
TFA Dulce de Leche 1%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 0.75%
TFA SWeet Cream 0.75%
TFA Coconut Extra 1%
TFA Banana Ripe 2%

70VG

Because of the Greek Yoghurt, for now it tastes like a posh Banana Conconut yogi. You know, Greek and Belgian yoghurt is a little creamier and thicker than normal yoghurt, while tasting light. Less tangy than normal yoghurt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Also, if you want to impress your love (I do this often for her breakfast):

A really nice muesli in a bowl,
Covered in Woolworths Greek yoghurt,
Blueberries on top of that
Drizzle with good honey....

P.s this is a real edible recipe, not ejuice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Oh no my shopping list is just getting longer! Sounds so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Stevape;) said:


> Oh no my shopping list is just getting longer! Sounds so good



The DIY shopping list is a rabbit hole of note


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> P.s this is a real edible recipe, not ejuice



Yeah a bowl of concentrate and VG is probably not that appealing to non-diy-lunatics

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stevape;)

The thing I love about DIY is most of the juices I have made so far I cant go and buy something similar at a vape shop. To me this is how it should be. It just shows me we are only beginning to scratch the surface of our DIY journey


----------



## Ripstorm

rogue zombie said:


> Hey... my yogi sip, over night steep, is tasting pretty damn fine!
> 
> If it stays this "light" tasting, I may have got a good'n:
> 
> TFA Greek Yoghurt 4%
> TFA Dulce de Leche 1%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 0.75%
> TFA SWeet Cream 0.75%
> TFA Coconut Extra 1%
> TFA Banana Ripe 2%
> 
> 70VG
> 
> Because of the Greek Yoghurt, for now it tastes like a posh Banana Conconut yogi. You know, Greek and Belgian yoghurt is a little creamier and thicker than normal yoghurt, while tasting light. Less tangy than normal yoghurt.



So gonna try this. I have everything except for coconut extra. Will sub with normal coconut at a higher %.
Thnx @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

rogue zombie said:


> Also, if you want to impress your love (I do this often for her breakfast):
> 
> A really nice muesli in a bowl,
> Covered in Woolworths Greek yoghurt,
> Blueberries on top of that
> Drizzle with good honey....
> 
> P.s this is a real edible recipe, not ejuice


Mmm, souds great, I just need some blueberries, but Ill place an order later today.

How long should this steep for?

  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ezekiel said:


> Mmm, souds great, I just need some blueberries, but Ill place an order later today.
> 
> How long should this steep for?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lol... 
Its a shake n vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Ezekiel said:


> Some time ago, I posted a Blueberry-Bubblegum recipe. Since then, I've been tweaking it extensively. Anyway, I finally arrived to this (All-TFA recipe):
> 
> Bubblegum-flavoured milk:
> 
> Cantaloupe (TFA) - 6%
> Root Beer (TFA) - 1.5%
> Honeydew (TFA) - 1%
> Vanilla Swirl (TFA) - 1.5%
> Marshmallow (TFA) - 1%
> Milk Base - 6%
> 
> Milk Base:
> Milk (Dairy) (TFA) - 70%
> Malted Milk (TFA) - 15%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) - 15%
> 
> (If you are not familiar with using concentrate bases, then you can replace "Milk Base - 6%" with:
> 
> Milk (Dairy) (TFA) - 4%
> Malted Milk (TFA) - 1%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) - 1%
> 
> which will give pretty much the same thing)
> 
> Anyway, this recipe taste pretty much like this:
> 
> View attachment 46086
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the blur... every time I get sued by these guys I end up having a bad time. Figure everyone should know what this is)
> 
> Quick admission - I haven't steeped this properly yet. I tried a few different batches, and only hit gold yesterday. So maybe this well steep out to nothing in the end, and if anybody ends up making this - my apologies if it doesn't work. Was just too excited after tasting the batch this morning.
> 
> Btw, the key ingredients are the Cantaloupe and Root Beer, with the vanilla swirl and marshmallow acting as enhancers. Honeydew acts more like a sweetener at 1%, so it is not essential (and don't add any additional honeydew - melon-flavoured bubblegum milk just sounds disgusting). The VBIC is also not super critical, I just have it in my milk base for a little bit of body.


hey @Ezekiel going to give this a try now - just wanted to find out from you what is the steep time required on this?


----------



## Ezekiel

If you have everything, then you need at least a week! The root beer and vanilla flavours mellow a bit in the first few days, the cantaloupe needs a few to develop, and the malted milk is funny - it becomes stronger after one day, but then smooths out after a week. 

However, it is still quite tasty as a shake and vape!

Glad you are making it - hopefully mine wasnt just a fluke

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY

Ezekiel said:


> If you have everything, then you need at least a week! The root beer and vanilla flavours mellow a bit in the first few days, the cantaloupe needs a few to develop, and the malted milk is funny - it becomes stronger after one day, but then smooths out after a week.
> 
> However, it is still quite tasty as a shake and vape!
> 
> Glad you are making it - hopefully mine wasnt just a fluke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hey man, yes currently it smells amazing really cant wait to taste it. The only concentrate I had to sub was Marshmallow (TFA) - 1%, I used FA Marshmallow at the same concentration. I'm sure it will still be great. 
Today I made a couple of batches of known good recipes, and some of my own concoctions, I'm still trying to make an almond biscuit flavour - but TFA: Almond is very strong in my opinion. But lets see hopefully this one works - my previous 2 attempts were fails and went down the drain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Not perfect, but it's a start, perhaps one of you guys can tweak it and get it right.

Milk Tart v1:

INW Biscuit 0.25
FW Yellow Cake 1
CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl 1.5
FA Meringue 0.5
FA Vienna 1
FA Coconut 0.5
FA Joy 0.5
CAP Sugar Cookie 3
CAP VC1 2
FW Pie Crust 2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY

@method1 how does FA Joy taste for you? people online say it tastes like stale beer, is that true?


----------



## method1

NewOobY said:


> @method1 how does FA Joy taste for you? people online say it tastes like stale beer, is that true?



It has a yeasty taste that some people are sensitive to, not a standalone flavour by any means but pretty useful in bakeries, always at a low %

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stevape;)

Hey quick question can anyone tell me what does concentrate weigh per mill and does pg and vg weight per mill differ? I want to start mixing by weight.


----------



## Ripstorm

Stevape;) said:


> Hey quick question can anyone tell me what does concentrate weigh per mill and does pg and vg weight per mill differ? I want to start mixing by weight.



Concentrate weighs the same as PG as concentrates are in a PG solution

Weight of PG: 1.038 grams per ml
Weight of VG: 1.26 grams per ml
I suggest using an ejuice calculator like ejuice Me Up, or the calculator that can be found on http://e-liquid-recipes.com/

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY

Guys I think I hit gold with my almond cookie recipe.

The recipe is not entirely my own I must confess - elements of it are from another recipe I found online specifically a strawberry ice cream recipe and another one can't remember the name. I specifically stole the biscuit flavor from it, because I loved that biscuit flavor. Then I added marzipan and almond it is most delicious , trust me if you like Marzipan Almond Cookies then this is a must try. Flip I am just so happy this worked .

*Changes I will try in the near future:*
1) I think I'm going to replace the FW: Sugar Cookie, with Cheesecake Graham Cracker. I believe this will give a better cookie flavor.
2) I am going to increase the marzipan, just because I love marzipan

Be it as it may, the current recipe is still very very nice - it is like a chocolate marzipan almond cookie, absolutely lovely i.m.o.

TFA: Almond 1%
FA: Torrone 0.5%
FA: Meringue 0.5%
INW: Marzipan 1.5%
INW: Biscuit 2%
FW: Sugar Cookie 3%
TFA: Dulce De Leche 1%
TFA: Acetyl Pyrazine 0.5%

70VG

Also any suggestions on the recipe would be greatly appreciated, i.e. how long do you guys think this should steep for? Currently on a over-night steep and it tastes amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

NewOobY said:


> Guys I think I hit gold with my almond cookie recipe.
> 
> The recipe is not entirely my own I must confess - elements of it are from another recipe I found online specifically a strawberry ice cream recipe and another one can't remember the name. I specifically stole the biscuit flavor from it, because I loved that biscuit flavor. Then I added marzipan and almond it is most delicious , trust me if you like Marzipan Almond Cookies then this is a must try. Flip I am just so happy this worked .
> 
> *Changes I will try in the near future:*
> 1) I think I'm going to replace the FW: Sugar Cookie, with Cheesecake Graham Cracker. I believe this will give a better cookie flavor.
> 2) I am going to increase the marzipan, just because I love marzipan
> 
> Be it as it may, the current recipe is still very very nice - it is like a chocolate marzipan almond cookie, absolutely lovely i.m.o.
> 
> TFA: Almond 1%
> FA: Torrone 0.5%
> FA: Meringue 0.5%
> INW: Marzipan 1.5%
> INW: Biscuit 2%
> FW: Sugar Cookie 3%
> TFA: Dulce De Leche 1%
> TFA: Acetyl Pyrazine 0.5%
> 
> 70VG
> 
> Also any suggestions on the recipe would be greatly appreciated, i.e. how long do you guys think this should steep for? Currently on a over-night steep and it tastes amazing.


That sounds awesome, BUT DIY or DIE guy uses CAP Sugar Cookie, claiming it's the best.

So I would swap that only


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> That sounds awesome, BUT DIY or DIE guy uses CAP Sugar Cookie, claiming it's the best.
> 
> So I would swap that only



Yeah but unfortunately no sugar cookie v1 in SA.
V2 is not quite as good, and needs a longer steep.
FW is pretty good!



NewOobY said:


> Guys I think I hit gold with my almond cookie recipe.
> 
> Also any suggestions on the recipe would be greatly appreciated, i.e. how long do you guys think this should steep for? Currently on a over-night steep and it tastes amazing.



Looks pretty good as it is.. if it's still good after a month then congrats, you nailed it 
I wouldn't use CCGC myself, as it's much more cheesy/milky than it is biscuity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

rogue zombie said:


> That sounds awesome, BUT DIY or DIE guy uses CAP Sugar Cookie, claiming it's the best.
> 
> So I would swap that only



mmm I will try that as well - busy making a batch with TFA: Cheesecake (Graham Cracker), I will try with CAP Sugar Cookie as well, thanks for the heads up  - luckily I have the CAP Sugar Cookie in my arsenal of flavors . Will let you know how they turn out. I believe I am very much into my bakeries. This narrows down my choice of store bought juices that I need to try


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Yeah but unfortunately no sugar cookie v1 in SA.
> V2 is not quite as good, and needs a longer steep.
> FW is pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good as it is.. if it's still good after a month then congrats, you nailed it
> I wouldn't use CCGC myself, as it's much more cheesy/milky than it is biscuity.


Oh... Right. 
Thanks for heads up then


----------



## NewOobY

method1 said:


> Yeah but unfortunately no sugar cookie v1 in SA.
> V2 is not quite as good, and needs a longer steep.
> FW is pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good as it is.. if it's still good after a month then congrats, you nailed it
> I wouldn't use CCGC myself, as it's much more cheesy/milky than it is biscuity.



oi now that you mention it I only have V2  ahh well still gonna give it a bash - sheesh 1 month steep, I won't last that long lol. I'm gonna make more of version 1 then leave it for a month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

@rogue zombie finally tried your strawberries and custard after 3 week cure. Yum.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

MorneW said:


> @rogue zombie finally tried your strawberries and custard after 3 week cure. Yum.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk



Glad you like it 

Is it the Mothers Milk/ Unicorn Milk clone type recipe?

Love that one.


----------



## MorneW

I can't remember lol. 

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

MorneW said:


> I can't remember lol.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


if possible please send me a link to the recipe, would really appreciate it.


----------



## NewOobY

@rogue zombie and @Ripstorm I want to get some more concentrates and want to make batches of your recipes that use peanut butter - cause irl I love peanut butter. I can only source TFA: Peanut Butter DX version will this still work for your recipes, or should I wait until the vendors bring in the non-DX.


----------



## rogue zombie

NewOobY said:


> if possible please send me a link to the recipe, would really appreciate it.



Should be this one:

Unicorn/ Mothers Milk like juice

CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.2%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
TFA Custard 5%
TFA Graham Cracker 2.1%
TFA Cup Cake 0.5%
FA Fresh Cream 0.5%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

NewOobY said:


> @rogue zombie and @Ripstorm I want to get some more concentrates and want to make batches of your recipes that use peanut butter - cause irl I love peanut butter. I can only source TFA: Peanut Butter DX version will this still work for your recipes, or should I wait until the vendors bring in the non-DX.



I haven't actually made a peanut butter recipe, so I can really comment.


----------



## NewOobY

rogue zombie said:


> Should be this one:
> 
> Unicorn/ Mothers Milk like juice
> 
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.2%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
> TFA Custard 5%
> TFA Graham Cracker 2.1%
> TFA Cup Cake 0.5%
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5%



Well that is unfortunate because I don't have CAP Sweet Strawberry  and the place I get stock from doesn't have it  - do you think I can sub it for Strawberry Ripe?


----------



## NewOobY

rogue zombie said:


> Thanks to a thread posted by @Alex.... this Milk and Honey clone recipe seems pretty solid:
> 
> *Milk and Honey*
> 
> *FW Graham Cracker 8%* (can be subbed for TFA at the same percentage, according to comments)
> *TFA Marshmallow 3%
> TFA Peanut Butter 1.5%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
> CAP V1 Custard 2%*



Sorry man I didn't read properly I think I should direct my question to @Alex .


----------



## rogue zombie

NewOobY said:


> Sorry man I didn't read properly I think I should direct my question to @Alex .


Oh that. 

I did post that, but I've not yet made it


----------



## rogue zombie

NewOobY said:


> Well that is unfortunate because I don't have CAP Sweet Strawberry  and the place I get stock from doesn't have it  - do you think I can sub it for Strawberry Ripe?


Ya just at a higher percentage

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

rogue zombie said:


> Oh that.
> 
> I did post that, but I've not yet made it


no probs bro  wasn't meant as an attack, you stated clearly it is not your own and that it seems legit. Therefore reading between lines you didn't make it yet, but from the ingredients you conclude that it may be nice. I didn't read properly, but understand now when reading properly *sharp* thanks though for the recipe. I will try it with the DX version and see, just waiting on @Ripstorm 's comment...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm

NewOobY said:


> no probs bro  wasn't meant as an attack, you stated clearly it is not your own and that it seems legit. Therefore reading between lines you didn't make it yet, but from the ingredients you conclude that it may be nice. I didn't read properly, but understand now when reading properly *sharp* thanks though for the recipe. I will try it with the DX version and see, just waiting on @Ripstorm 's comment...



Hmm I've never used the DX version. I'd say give it a try. As far as I know the DX version isn't as creamy and sweet like the regular TFA PB.


----------



## Ripstorm

Looks like Skyblue stocks regular TFA PB: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/TFA-Peanut-Butter-10ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

Ripstorm said:


> Looks like Skyblue stocks regular TFA PB: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/TFA-Peanut-Butter-10ml


awesome thanks bro, I just placed that order from sky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

rogue zombie said:


> Should be this one:
> 
> Unicorn/ Mothers Milk like juice
> 
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.2%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
> TFA Custard 5%
> TFA Graham Cracker 2.1%
> TFA Cup Cake 0.5%
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5%



Was def not this one as I never had Cup cake or fresh cream. It is in the thread somewhere. Will try and find it.


----------



## MorneW

found it:

CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.5%
TFA VB Ice Cream 5.4%
TFA Custard 5.4%
TFA Graham Cracker 2.5%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

MorneW said:


> found it:
> 
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.5%
> TFA VB Ice Cream 5.4%
> TFA Custard 5.4%
> TFA Graham Cracker 2.5%



this definitely looks like a winner. Simple yet complex - what is the steep time required here?


----------



## MorneW

NewOobY said:


> this definitely looks like a winner. Simple yet complex - what is the steep time required here?


I forgot about it for 3 weeks, lol. Custards do need a bit of time tho. I would say 2 weeks should be good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

MorneW said:


> found it:
> 
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.5%
> TFA VB Ice Cream 5.4%
> TFA Custard 5.4%
> TFA Graham Cracker 2.5%


Oh yes I've tweaked it since.

My new way of making it comes out a little lighter tasting


----------



## MorneW

Me too, made it simple. 
CAP Sweet Strawberry 4%
TFA VB Ice Cream 5%
TFA Custard 5%
TFA Graham Cracker 2%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

Busy with a Stewed peaches and Custard. Was a favourite as a child. Will post when I think it is ready.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

MorneW said:


> Busy with a Stewed peaches and Custard. Was a favourite as a child. Will post when I think it is ready.


Yes please!

I used to love peach and custard


----------



## rogue zombie

I tell you what I'm quite loving right now:

Based on some clone

FW Absinthe 8%
TFA French Vanilla 1.5%
TFA Peppermint 1%

Absinthe and Peppermint are best friends. And then the Vanilla "tames" the Absinthe a bit.

It's nice. Different.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

Ezekiel said:


> Some time ago, I posted a Blueberry-Bubblegum recipe. Since then, I've been tweaking it extensively. Anyway, I finally arrived to this (All-TFA recipe):
> 
> Bubblegum-flavoured milk:
> 
> Cantaloupe (TFA) - 6%
> Root Beer (TFA) - 1.5%
> Honeydew (TFA) - 1%
> Vanilla Swirl (TFA) - 1.5%
> Marshmallow (TFA) - 1%
> Milk Base - 6%
> 
> Milk Base:
> Milk (Dairy) (TFA) - 70%
> Malted Milk (TFA) - 15%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) - 15%
> 
> (If you are not familiar with using concentrate bases, then you can replace "Milk Base - 6%" with:
> 
> Milk (Dairy) (TFA) - 4%
> Malted Milk (TFA) - 1%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) - 1%
> 
> which will give pretty much the same thing)
> 
> Anyway, this recipe taste pretty much like this:
> 
> View attachment 46086
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the blur... every time I get sued by these guys I end up having a bad time. Figure everyone should know what this is)
> 
> Quick admission - I haven't steeped this properly yet. I tried a few different batches, and only hit gold yesterday. So maybe this well steep out to nothing in the end, and if anybody ends up making this - my apologies if it doesn't work. Was just too excited after tasting the batch this morning.
> 
> Btw, the key ingredients are the Cantaloupe and Root Beer, with the vanilla swirl and marshmallow acting as enhancers. Honeydew acts more like a sweetener at 1%, so it is not essential (and don't add any additional honeydew - melon-flavoured bubblegum milk just sounds disgusting). The VBIC is also not super critical, I just have it in my milk base for a little bit of body.



Dude I have to applaud you for this recipe, it is freaking amazing - it has steeped for 4-5days and it is just freaking amazing. The only thing I didn't add was honeydew. Are you going to be at the meet today? If yes I would like to say hi and thanks personally

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Haha! Thats great news - I was afraid my tastebuds didnt work properly or something. I really dont know why it works so well, but it does - Ive whipped up a batch earlier this week as well.

Yes I will be there a bit later, have to work in the morning. See you later!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY

sweet bro, i think it is the Cantaloupe it really does taste and smell like bubblegum if used as the main profile - will pm you a pic of me so if you see me, just say sup - I've said it before I look like a Colombian drug lord, so do not be afraid , I'm chilled *sharp*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel

NewOobY said:


> sweet bro, i think it is the Cantaloupe it really does taste and smell like bubblegum if used as the main profile - will pm you a pic of me so if you see me, just say sup - I've said it before I look like a Colombian drug lord, so do not be afraid , I'm chilled *sharp*


Ill be wearing a #@$/£÷*$&! suit again because coming from work, like last time - I felt like an idiot. So yeah, look for the dumbass vaper in a suit between the most casual and chilled-out folk ever!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

What are some good possible substitutes for TFA strawberry, I'm looking for something that will be close (doesn't have to taste 100% exact)... the only strawberry concentrates I have are TFA strawberry ripe and capella sweet strawberry. Which one is best for substituting or should I combine them both? My recipe needs a 7% TFA strawberry so which one can I use and at what percentage or should I combine to achieve something that's close enough ?


----------



## Wesley

daniel craig said:


> What are some good possible substitutes for TFA strawberry, I'm looking for something that will be close (doesn't have to taste 100% exact)... the only strawberry concentrates I have are TFA strawberry ripe and capella sweet strawberry. Which one is best for substituting or should I combine them both? My recipe needs a 7% TFA strawberry so which one can I use and at what percentage or should I combine to achieve something that's close enough ?


FA Strawberry, very natural tasting - I use it at 6% as the dominant flavour in blends. Not as sweet as TFA / CAP.


----------



## acorn

daniel craig said:


> What are some good possible substitutes for TFA strawberry, I'm looking for something that will be close (doesn't have to taste 100% exact)... the only strawberry concentrates I have are TFA strawberry ripe and capella sweet strawberry. Which one is best for substituting or should I combine them both? My recipe needs a 7% TFA strawberry so which one can I use and at what percentage or should I combine to achieve something that's close enough ?



Won't be 100% TFA Strawberry, I have mixed TFA Strawberry Ripe and Capella Sweet Strawberry, 50/50 with good results with Fizzmustard's mustard milk recipe.


----------



## daniel craig

acorn said:


> Won't be 100% TFA Strawberry, I have mixed TFA Strawberry Ripe and Capella Sweet Strawberry, 50/50 with good results with Fizzmustard's mustard milk recipe.


So for my 7% TFA strawberry I could do 3.5% Cap sweet strawberry and 3.5 TFA strawberry ripe?


----------



## acorn

daniel craig said:


> So for my 7% TFA strawberry I could do 3.5% Cap sweet strawberry and 3.5 TFA strawberry ripe?


That's 100% correct


----------



## daniel craig

acorn said:


> That's 100% correct


Just one more question, how is TFA strawberry different from these 2? Is it more creamier, sweet, tangy, real ?


----------



## acorn

Not that good in describing flavours, the Strawberry ripe with Sweet Strawberry mixed, come close to TFA strawberry imho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

@daniel craig , in my best effort, would say TFA strawberry more sweet than Ripe, Ripe more and organic less sweet strawberry, Ripe and CAP sweet strawberry's mixed is the closest you'll get to TFA Strawberry as substitute.

Also check: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/34k87b/tfa_strawberry_vs_ripe_strawberry/ think they will explain it better

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

NewOobY said:


> Dude I have to applaud you for this recipe, it is freaking amazing - it has steeped for 4-5days and it is just freaking amazing. The only thing I didn't add was honeydew. Are you going to be at the meet today? If yes I would like to say hi and thanks personally



Ya @Ezekiel this is bloody well done!

Tried some of @NewOobY 's.... Very nice indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

I would love some help please. I tried a few recipes but nothing seems to be working.
Please advise on what I can make.
This is what I have
TFA sweet Strawberry
TFA ripe Strawberry
TFA Butterscotch
TFA Vanilla cupcake
TFA Vanilla custard
TFA sweet cream
TFA harvest Berry
TFA cherry Cola
TFA Watermelon
VM Pineapple
VM Mango
Smooth
Kooladah
Menthol


----------



## NewOobY

Marius Combrink said:


> I would love some help please. I tried a few recipes but nothing seems to be working.
> Please advise on what I can make.
> This is what I have
> TFA sweet Strawberry
> TFA ripe Strawberry
> TFA Butterscotch
> TFA Vanilla cupcake
> TFA Vanilla custard
> TFA sweet cream
> TFA harvest Berry
> TFA cherry Cola
> TFA Watermelon
> VM Pineapple
> VM Mango
> Smooth
> Kooladah
> Menthol



hey dude, I'm not a seasoned DIY-er. However I could suggest a really simple one for you:

TFA sweet strawberry 1%
TFA ripe strawberry 6%
TFA sweet cream 3%-5% <-- You can choose anything in that range
TFA Smooth <- 1 drop per 15ml or so
If you want to be adventurous add about 1-2% Vanilla Custard, whichever amount you choose here say 1% reduce the sweet cream percentage by the same amount. 
Just remember you will need to steep the above for about 1-2 weeks.

Then another one that can work:
TFA sweet strawberry 1%
TFA ripe strawberry 6%
TFA pineapple 0.5%
TFA Vanilla cupcake 2%
TFA sweet cream 4%
TFA Smooth <- 1 drop per 15ml or so

Remember pineapple is a very strong flavor so use it sparingly - even at 0.5% you will still taste it.
The above recipes are to my flavor profile, so not sure if you will like it.

You have made a very good decision to come here and ask, the more seasoned guys will come and give you suggestions I am sure. Don't give up bro, you will find a lekka recipe, enjoy the search man its fun...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

NewOobY said:


> hey dude, I'm not a seasoned DIY-er. However I could suggest a really simple one for you:
> 
> TFA sweet strawberry 1%
> TFA ripe strawberry 6%
> TFA sweet cream 3%-5% <-- You can choose anything in that range
> TFA Smooth <- 1 drop per 15ml or so
> If you want to be adventurous add about 1-2% Vanilla Custard, whichever amount you choose here say 1% reduce the sweet cream percentage by the same amount.
> Just remember you will need to steep the above for about 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Then another one that can work:
> TFA sweet strawberry 1%
> TFA ripe strawberry 6%
> TFA pineapple 0.5%
> TFA Vanilla cupcake 2%
> TFA sweet cream 4%
> TFA Smooth <- 1 drop per 15ml or so
> 
> Remember pineapple is a very strong flavor so use it sparingly - even at 0.5% you will still taste it.
> The above recipes are to my flavor profile, so not sure if you will like it.
> 
> You have made a very good decision to come here and ask, the more seasoned guys will come and give you suggestions I am sure. Don't give up bro, you will find a lekka recipe, enjoy the search man its fun...


mmmm sounds lekker
Will definitely give this a bash thanks


----------



## rogue zombie

Marius Combrink said:


> I would love some help please. I tried a few recipes but nothing seems to be working.
> Please advise on what I can make.
> This is what I have
> TFA sweet Strawberry
> TFA ripe Strawberry
> TFA Butterscotch
> TFA Vanilla cupcake
> TFA Vanilla custard
> TFA sweet cream
> TFA harvest Berry
> TFA cherry Cola
> TFA Watermelon
> VM Pineapple
> VM Mango
> Smooth
> Kooladah
> Menthol



Hmm those are quite difficult - they are generally flavours I use with other stuff.

Like *Thrashberry* if you can buy 2 more items:

TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%
CAP Harvest Berry 6%
FW Booysenberry 3%
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3%

Its one of my favourite juices.

Then if you can buy TFA White Chocolate:

My adaptation of *White Gremlin* is pretty stunning

TFA Vanilla Cupcake 8%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 7%
TFA White Chocolate 2%

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I would also guess this would be a decent Strawberry Custard

TFA Custard 7%
TFA Sweet Cream 1%
CAP Sweet Strawberry 6%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

@Marius Combrink as mr zombie suggested you just need a few more flavor to make some really nice juices, obviously the flavors that zombie suggested are "need to haves" another one you should consider is "TFA: Bavarian Cream", this one will change your life man no jokes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Just have to say everytime I check out this thread I am amazed and excited - then overwhelmed
Then excited again
Lol

You DIY guys are amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

rogue zombie said:


> Hmm those are quite difficult - they are generally flavours I use with other stuff.
> 
> Like *Thrashberry* if you can buy 2 more items:
> 
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%
> CAP Harvest Berry 6%
> FW Booysenberry 3%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3%
> 
> Its one of my favourite juices.
> 
> Then if you can buy TFA White Chocolate:
> 
> My adaptation of *White Gremlin* is pretty stunning
> 
> TFA Vanilla Cupcake 8%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 7%
> TFA White Chocolate 2%


awesome. will order some more flavours at month end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Marius Combrink said:


> awesome. will order some more flavours at month end



IF you are feeling rich, then add FW Yellow Cake 

I have made the White Gremlin as follows, which is even tastier:

FW Yellow Cake 2%
TFA Cupcake 4%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 7%
TFA White Chocolate 2%

FW Yellow Cake is another one of those stunning flavours out there. But it will work just fine with just TFA Cupcake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

@rogue zombie If I can ask what would you say are the must have concentrates?


----------



## rogue zombie

Marius Combrink said:


> @rogue zombie If I can ask what would you say are the must have concentrates?



Hmmm I'd say

CAP Harvest Berry (and every other flavour to make Thrashberry)
TFA Strawberry
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
FW Yellow Cake
CAP Choc Glazed Donut
TFA Bavarian Cream
FA Fuji Apple
FA Almond
FA Marshmallow
FA Forest Fruit
INW Raspberry (difficult to use though)
INW Cactus


These are ones that I ALWAYS need to have in stock. But of coarse I use them with other stuff to make.

I still havent bought it - but CAP NY Cheesecake is supposedly outstanding too. I'm just not big on Cheesecake.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

rogue zombie said:


> Hmmm I'd say
> 
> CAP Harvest Berry (and every other flavour to make Thrashberry)
> TFA Strawberry
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> FW Yellow Cake
> CAP Choc Glazed Donut
> TFA Bavarian Cream
> FA Fuji Apple
> FA Almond
> FA Marshmallow
> FA Forest Fruit
> INW Raspberry (difficult to use though)
> INW Cactus
> 
> 
> These are ones that I ALWAYS need to have in stock. But of coarse I use them with other stuff to make.
> 
> I still havent bought it - but CAP NY Cheesecake is supposedly outstanding too. I'm just not big on Cheesecake.



thank you so much
(next month is my birthday and guess what will be on my wishlist)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Marius Combrink said:


> thank you so much
> (next month is my birthday and guess what will be on my wishlist)



Lol... nice - flavourants for birthday presents.


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh and INW Biscuit... yoh, that stuff nice. Buttery almost Shortbread like biscuit.


----------



## NewOobY

also cheesecake graham cracker is a must have, if you like a full biscuit flavor you need some TFA cheesecake graham cracker .
I'll be honest I have never used smooth, I always use Meringue instead, so another flavor your should consider - and here I'd suggest the FA variant. I use it at 0.5% in almost all my recipes, adds sweetness and smooths the recipe out - so also great to use with creams etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

NewOobY said:


> also cheesecake graham cracker is a must have, if you like a full biscuit flavor you need some TFA cheesecake graham cracker .
> I'll be honest I have never used smooth, I always use Meringue instead, so another flavor your should consider - and here I'd suggest the FA variant.


I am not a cheescake fan at all (actual cheescake) does the flavourant taste similar?


----------



## NewOobY

Marius Combrink said:


> I am not a cheescake fan at all (actual cheescake) does the flavourant taste similar?


mmmm, not to me. But then again another mixologist said it tastes like cheese to him. Tell me this, have you tasted scream? What were your thoughts on it? if you liked scream then you need to get cheesecake cracker. Just trust . But if you don't like scream then don't get cheesecake cracker.


----------



## Marius Combrink

NewOobY said:


> mmmm, not to me. But then again another mixologist said it tastes like cheese to him. Tell me this, have you tasted scream? What were your thoughts on it? if you liked scream then you need to get cheesecake cracker. Just trust . But if you don't like scream then don't get cheesecake cracker.


have not had scream yet


----------



## NewOobY

Marius Combrink said:


> have not had scream yet


ahh alas, then no need to get cracker then. If you tasted it and liked it you would need to get urself some cracker. I loved scream so much I got a 100ml bottle at the big meet.


----------



## Ernest

Marius Combrink said:


> I am not a cheescake fan at all (actual cheescake) does the flavourant taste similar?


Unfortunately you'll have to try it to know if you would like it or not. There are a lot of flavors that I love eating, but hate vaping and also flavors that I don't care for but love vaping. I never cared for vanilla or custard, but love vaping it while I love eating strawberry's and dragon fruit but don't like vaping it. It's just strange like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Marius Combrink

NewOobY said:


> ahh alas, then no need to get cracker then. If you tasted it and liked it you would need to get urself some cracker. I loved scream so much I got a 100ml bottle at the big meet.


I actually think I have graham cracker now that you mention it lol


----------



## Marius Combrink

Ernest said:


> Unfortunately you'll have to try it to know if you would like it or not. There are a lot of flavors that I love eating, but hate vaping and also flavors that I don't care for but love vaping. I never cared for vanilla or custard, but love vaping it while I love eating strawberry's and dragon fruit but don't like vaping it. It's just strange like that.


very true. I hate eating custard but love the vape. same with yogurt love to eat not so much to vape
Will see if I can find somebody with cheescake to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaélyn

Hi guys, I'm new to mixing I just purchased the small diy kit from sky blue vaping, and have the following flavs 
All TFA 
Sweet strawberry 
Cream de menhte 
Mint candy 
Watermelon 
Waffles (Belgian) 
Any suggestions?


----------



## method1

NewOobY said:


> mmmm, not to me. But then again another mixologist said it tastes like cheese to him. Tell me this, have you tasted scream? What were your thoughts on it? if you liked scream then you need to get cheesecake cracker. Just trust . But if you don't like scream then don't get cheesecake cracker.



Just to be clear:

TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
TFA Graham Cracker (dark or clear - both contain alcohol) - DX Graham Cracker is alcohol free.
TFA Cheesecake

Are all different flavours.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY

Marius Combrink said:


> I actually think I have graham cracker now that you mention it lol


refer to @method1 's post, graham cracker is very different to cheesecake graham cracker.

In my opinion don't bother getting TFA cheesecake - apparently it is not nice at all.


----------



## NaZa05

So, I thought I would try the DIY route and placed an order. I already think I got too excited because this is the list of what has now been ordered. Hopefully I haven't left anything decent off there but I think I will be sorted while I learn and play around.

Thank you for all the helpful info so far guys and girls

Prime-Nic Nicotine Base × 1 100ml
Prime-Nic Nicotine Base × 1 100ml
Vegetable Glycerine BP (VG) × 1 500ml
Propylene Glycol USP (PG) × 1 500ml
TFA Bavarian Cream DX Flavour Concentrate × 1
TFA Strawberry (Ripe) Flavour Concentrate × 1
TFA Vanilla Custard Flavour Concentrate * × 1
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavour Concentrate * × 2
TFA Sweet Cream DX Flavour Concentrate × 1
TFA Sweetener Flavour Concentrate × 1
TFA Smooth Flavour Concentrate × 1
TFA French Vanilla Flavour Concentrate × 1
TFA Malted Milk Flavour Concentrate × 1
TFA Milk (Dairy) Flavour Concentrate * × 1
TFA Peanut Butter DX Flavour Concentrate × 1
TFA White Chocolate Flavour Concentrate * × 1
TFA Toasted Marshmallow Flavour Concentrate * × 1
CAP Bavarian Cream Flavour Concentrate × 1
FA Almond Flavour Concentrate × 1
FA Fuji Apple Flavour Concentrate × 1
FA Marshmallow Flavour Concentrate × 1
FW Yellow Cake Flavour Concentrate × 1
FA Cookie Flavour Concentrate × 1
FA Forest Fruit Flavour Concentrate × 1
TFA Banana Cream Flavour Concentrate × 1
TFA Cinnamon Danish Flavour Concentrate × 1
CAP Apricot Flavour Concentrate × 1
CAP Yellow Peach Flavour Concentrate × 1
CAP Vanilla Whipped Cream Flavour Concentrate × 1

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

NaZa05 said:


> So, I thought I would try the DIY route and placed an order. I already think I got too excited because this is the list of what has now been ordered. Hopefully I haven't left anything decent off there but I think I will be sorted while I learn and play around.
> 
> Thank you for all the helpful info so far guys and girls
> 
> Prime-Nic Nicotine Base × 1 100ml
> Prime-Nic Nicotine Base × 1 100ml
> Vegetable Glycerine BP (VG) × 1 500ml
> Propylene Glycol USP (PG) × 1 500ml
> TFA Bavarian Cream DX Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Strawberry (Ripe) Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Vanilla Custard Flavour Concentrate * × 1
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavour Concentrate * × 2
> TFA Sweet Cream DX Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Sweetener Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Smooth Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA French Vanilla Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Malted Milk Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Milk (Dairy) Flavour Concentrate * × 1
> TFA Peanut Butter DX Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA White Chocolate Flavour Concentrate * × 1
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow Flavour Concentrate * × 1
> CAP Bavarian Cream Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FA Almond Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FA Fuji Apple Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FA Marshmallow Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FW Yellow Cake Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FA Cookie Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FA Forest Fruit Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Banana Cream Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Cinnamon Danish Flavour Concentrate × 1
> CAP Apricot Flavour Concentrate × 1
> CAP Yellow Peach Flavour Concentrate × 1
> CAP Vanilla Whipped Cream Flavour Concentrate × 1


That should keep you busy for a little while

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

Andre said:


> That should keep you busy for a little while



Ordered just in time for the long weekends ahead


----------



## Silver

Wow, that's a comprehensive list @NaZa05 

But unless I missed it, there might just be one flavour you missed...


----------



## NaZa05

Silver said:


> Wow, that's a comprehensive list @NaZa05
> 
> But unless I missed it, there might just be one flavour you missed...



I'm all ears Silver it has not been shipped yet so I can get it on the list still


----------



## Silver

NaZa05 said:


> I'm all ears Silver it has not been shipped yet so I can get it on the list still



*YOU NEED MENTHOL !!!!

*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NaZa05

Silver said:


> *YOU NEED MENTHOL !!!!
> 
> *



I actually had a feeling you were going to say that and I have been wanting to try your strawberry ice. I will add menthol quickly, good spot but I'm sure that is the first thing you looked for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

NaZa05 said:


> I actually had a feeling you were going to say that and I have been wanting to try your strawberry ice. I will add menthol quickly, good spot but I'm sure that is the first thing you looked for



Lol, no not really - was just joking - but I did scan your list and didn't see any menthol
Its a lovely thing to add to anything fruity
And to any other juice actually....

That forms most of my DIY adventures...
lol


----------



## NaZa05

Silver said:


> Lol, no not really - was just joking - but I did scan your list and didn't see any menthol
> Its a lovely thing to add to anything fruity
> And to any other juice actually....
> 
> That forms most of my DIY adventures...
> lol


I used to add menthol to quite a bit of stuff as well. I have been putting this DIY stuff off but this forum got me excited to try. I think the price of liquid and my wife complaining is also the other reasons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

NaZa05 said:


> I used to add menthol to quite a bit of stuff as well. I have been putting this DIY stuff off but this forum got me excited to try. I think the price of liquid and my wife complaining is also the other reasons



Enjoy it @NaZa05
The guys on this thread (not me) are real experts and quite amazing...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

Silver said:


> Enjoy it @NaZa05
> The guys on this thread (not me) are real experts and quite amazing...



I am going to bud. I'm not really one for this DIY stuff but I know once I get the hang I will make it work, then I will also be an expert someday in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

NaZa05 said:


> I'm all ears Silver it has not been shipped yet so I can get it on the list still


Hey man another flavor you need to get: FA: Meringue and if you like biscuit base type juices
- TFA: Cheesecake graham cracker is a must
- INW: Biscuit <-- Sorry I said cookie here previously.

Just saying if you like cookie type juices...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83

NaZa05 said:


> So, I thought I would try the DIY route and placed an order. I already think I got too excited because this is the list of what has now been ordered. Hopefully I haven't left anything decent off there but I think I will be sorted while I learn and play around.
> 
> Thank you for all the helpful info so far guys and girls
> 
> Prime-Nic Nicotine Base × 1 100ml
> Prime-Nic Nicotine Base × 1 100ml
> Vegetable Glycerine BP (VG) × 1 500ml
> Propylene Glycol USP (PG) × 1 500ml
> TFA Bavarian Cream DX Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Strawberry (Ripe) Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Vanilla Custard Flavour Concentrate * × 1
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavour Concentrate * × 2
> TFA Sweet Cream DX Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Sweetener Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Smooth Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA French Vanilla Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Malted Milk Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Milk (Dairy) Flavour Concentrate * × 1
> TFA Peanut Butter DX Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA White Chocolate Flavour Concentrate * × 1
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow Flavour Concentrate * × 1
> CAP Bavarian Cream Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FA Almond Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FA Fuji Apple Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FA Marshmallow Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FW Yellow Cake Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FA Cookie Flavour Concentrate × 1
> FA Forest Fruit Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Banana Cream Flavour Concentrate × 1
> TFA Cinnamon Danish Flavour Concentrate × 1
> CAP Apricot Flavour Concentrate × 1
> CAP Yellow Peach Flavour Concentrate × 1
> CAP Vanilla Whipped Cream Flavour Concentrate × 1



What a nice haul . I see you also like dessert flavours . You gona create some awesome juices with that list.

Do keep us posted on the outcome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> Hey man another flavor you need to get: FA: Meringue and if you like biscuit base type juices
> - TFA: Cheesecake graham cracker is a must
> - INW: Biscuit <-- Sorry I said cookie here previously.
> 
> Just saying if you like cookie type juices...



I do I will have to add that on the next haul @drew is too quick, placed the order and by the time I saw your message it's already been shipped 

Think this is the first time in my life I might be unhappy with really great service

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

NaZa05 said:


> I do I will have to add that on the next haul @drew is too quick, placed the order and by the time I saw your message it's already been shipped
> 
> Think this is the first time in my life I might be unhappy with really great service


arg dude, its all good you have more than enough to get going - and you have some really good options for good recipes. When you start searching for recipes you will find missing ingredients that way you will build a new list of concentrates you need. Have fun and enjoy dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Silver said:


> Wow, that's a comprehensive list @NaZa05
> 
> But unless I missed it, there might just be one flavour you missed...


Definitely 1 missing, another order tomorrow before the weekend should cover it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

The tfa and cap concentrate where does one get these and what are the prices roughly 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

kyle_redbull said:


> The tfa and cap concentrate where does one get these and what are the prices roughly
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Check out Valley Vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

kyle_redbull said:


> The tfa and cap concentrate where does one get these and what are the prices roughly
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


https://valleyvapour.co.za
Price is R60

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Are tfa and cap flavours better than flavor West? Any other supplies based in Boksburg Benoni or Bedford areas

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

kyle_redbull said:


> Are tfa and cap flavours better than flavor West? Any other supplies based in Boksburg Benoni or Bedford areas
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Not to sure about the locations but you can check Skyblue, atomix and vapeowave.

There's no 'best' company. Some concentrates from FA is better than TFA and Cap and vice versa. It all depends on the flavor you're making or the recipe you following. I suggest when you start DIY, that you follow good recipes and not create your own. Check out Reddit, there's some awesome recipe posted there. You could also browse through this thread to get an idea of what you want to make and then gather the concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

daniel craig said:


> Not to sure about the locations but you can check Skyblue, atomix and vapeowave.
> 
> There's no 'best' company. Some concentrates from FA is better than TFA and Cap and vice versa. It all depends on the flavor you're making or the recipe you following. I suggest when you start DIY, that you follow good recipes and not create your own. Check out Reddit, there's some awesome recipe posted there. You could also browse through this thread to get an idea of what you want to make and then gather the concentrates.


Thanks for the advice Daniel much appreciated 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Vlam1

Hi, after reading some of the pages on this DIY forum I'm very keen to try and make my own e-juice. I've checked some of the websites for flavors, but would like some experienced advice as to where to buy the Nicotine for the e-juice mixes locally? Apologies if that question has been answered, haven't been able to read the whole forum yet


----------



## Rob Fisher

1Vlam1 said:


> Hi, after reading some of the pages on this DIY forum I'm very keen to try and make my own e-juice. I've checked some of the websites for flavors, but would like some experienced advice as to where to buy the Nicotine for the e-juice mixes locally? Apologies if that question has been answered, haven't been able to read the whole forum yet



http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/diy/other/
https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/diy_e-liquid_ingredients/nicotine-base/


----------



## NaZa05

I have one more question for the experts, where do I buy supplies for the actual mixing now. Glass flasks, syringes, gloves? Anything else I will need?


----------



## rogue zombie

NaZa05 said:


> I have one more question for the experts, where do I buy supplies for the actual mixing now. Glass flasks, syringes, gloves? Anything else I will need?



The two retailer that sell kits are Skyblue and Vapour Mountain. Outside of them I wouldnt know - maybe somewhere like Wespack Lifestyle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

rogue zombie said:


> The two retailer that sell kits are Skyblue and Vapour Mountain. Outside of them I wouldnt know - maybe somewhere like Wespack Lifestyle.



Will check Westpack, hopefully they will have what I need.


----------



## rogue zombie

NaZa05 said:


> Will check Westpack, hopefully they will have what I need.



Ag you don't need much hey.

Preferably glass or stainless steel beacon to mix in. Something that has a pouring lip. And I always recommend a milk-frother to actually mix it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Hi

I am just about to enter the DIY thing again and want to know were i can get this locally?

http://www.banggood.com/100pcs-3ml-Disposable-Plastic-Droppers-Transfer-Pipettes-p-957000.html


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am just about to enter the DIY thing again and want to know were i can get this locally?
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/100pcs-3ml-Disposable-Plastic-Droppers-Transfer-Pipettes-p-957000.html



Lol @kimbo - the name of that website - haha

I also like these plastic pipette droppers. A few were supplied to me in the old days by Revn when he was at SubOhmVapor. He sent them with those long bottles of Vape Craving juices because they had no droppers. I like using these to fill from bottles that don't have any droppers (not many these days that dont though). 

Anyhow, a few months later I was at a cocktail function for work and the caterer had lots of these. My eyes went big. They were being used for sushi to serve the soya sauce. So clever. I asked them if I could take a few and they said yes. 

Haven't seen them again and would like a few more so am watching here to see if anyone finds them. If you do, let me know...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Forfcuksakes

@kimbo and @Silver. Not sure if these will work.

https://hydroponic.co.za/hydroponics/pipette/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Lol @kimbo - the name of that website - haha
> 
> I also like these plastic pipette droppers. A few were supplied to me in the old days by Revn when he was at SubOhmVapor. He sent them with those long bottles of Vape Craving juices because they had no droppers. I like using these to fill from bottles that don't have any droppers (not many these days that dont though).
> 
> Anyhow, a few months later I was at a cocktail function for work and the caterer had lots of these. My eyes went big. They were being used for sushi to serve the soya sauce. So clever. I asked them if I could take a few and they said yes.
> 
> Haven't seen them again and would like a few more so am watching here to see if anyone finds them. If you do, let me know...


@Silver i placed an order there for 100, i mean $3 lol

When they arrive we can talk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Forfcuksakes said:


> @kimbo and @Silver. Not sure if these will work.
> 
> https://hydroponic.co.za/hydroponics/pipette/


Looks about the same thing. The photo is just a bit outa focus, maybe that hydroponics after effects

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Forfcuksakes said:


> @kimbo and @Silver. Not sure if these will work.
> 
> https://hydroponic.co.za/hydroponics/pipette/



Bingo!
Those are the ones @Forfcuksakes (took me a while to get your forum handle right - haha)
Thanks for the find

Maybe I need to start getting into hydroponics now...


----------



## Patrick

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am just about to enter the DIY thing again and want to know were i can get this locally?
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/100pcs-3ml-Disposable-Plastic-Droppers-Transfer-Pipettes-p-957000.html



Also West Pack. With the surgical supply stuff (normally a row above the catheters)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

@kimbo I see woollies has them but not sure if they have the ml markings on them http://www.woolworths.co.za/store/p...y-Accessories/Pipettes-10Pk/_/A-6009184962337

I'm going to Westpack on Saturday will check there and let you know if you still looking by then

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

I'm starting to wonder if this was such a good idea. I read the recipe's on some of the earlier pages and saw some more flavours I would need to buy to try some of them. My new basket is sitting at 26 additional flavours already and that isn't even all I wanted to get . @drew better get ready for another incoming order on Friday. To make it worse my first order is only being delivered today so haven't even had time to play around yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie

NaZa05 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this was such a good idea. I read the recipe's on some of the earlier pages and saw some more flavours I would need to buy to try some of them. My new basket is sitting at 26 additional flavours already and that isn't even all I wanted to get . @drew better get ready for another incoming order on Friday. To make it worse my first order is only being delivered today so haven't even had time to play around yet



Its a good idea.

In the long run you will save money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05

rogue zombie said:


> Its a good idea.
> 
> In the long run you will save money.



I'm sure it will and once the stock levels are up it will be easier I guess because you only then replenishing what you need.
Will have about 52 concentrates once I order everything so should have enough for a long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

NaZa05 said:


> I'm sure it will and once the stock levels are up it will be easier I guess because you only then replenishing what you need.
> Will have about 52 concentrates once I order everything so should have enough for a long time



And keep in mind you might not like all the recipes you make at first, so you might want more ingredients for different recipes.

But ya, when you get to just replenishing, then its all good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12

Been tempted to try DIY but I don't go through a lot of juice and I've always worried that if I went DIY my concentrates would go off. Some say they only last a couple of months. Gosh 52 concentrates would take me 10 years to finish.


----------



## NaZa05

Duffie12 said:


> Been tempted to try DIY but I don't go through a lot of juice and I've always worried that if I went DIY my concentrates would go off. Some say they only last a couple of months. Gosh 52 concentrates would take me 10 years to finish.



When I started vaping I went through 4x30ml's a month and was happy.I then got into coil building and sub ohm vaping thinking I was going down in nic strength but didn't realise I would be going up in juice.All of a sudden I'm running through about 400ml's of juice a month so that's one of the reasons I'm going DIY

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil

@kimbo @Silver I use these plastic pipettes. Got them from wespak in Benoni. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

NaZa05 said:


> When I started vaping I went through 4x30ml's a month and was happy.I then got into coil building and sub ohm vaping thinking I was going down in nic strength but didn't realise I would be going up in juice.All of a sudden I'm running through about 400ml's of juice a month so that's one of the reasons I'm going DIY


Yip, that is why the vendors are more and more just stocking 6 mg max - to get us to buy more juice. But they are only driving us to DIY and loss of market for them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pindyman

Howsit people's of the cloud...

So I am still fairly noobish as I have been vaping for about 2 months only now...have decided to try my hand at dit and have the following concentrates on hand

TFA ripe banana 
TFA ripe strawberry
TFA vanilla custard
TFA sweet cream
TFA bavaria cream
TFA hazelnut praline 
TFA caramel original
Cap vanilla bean ice cream 
Cap waffle

So far a mixed up a batch of caramel custard that is steeping and made a modification to the mustard milk recipe I saw posted here for a bastard milk (strawberry replaced with ripe banana)

Looking for ideas on what else I can mix up...


----------



## UnholyMunk

Here's one for @rogue zombie because I haven't been around for so long.... It's a good mix 

Donut De Leche
CAP Glazed Donut 4%
TFA Dulche De Leche 2%
TFA Cookie 2%
FA Vanilla Bourbon 3%
TFA Bav Cream DX 2%
CAP Vanilla Custard 3%
10% Ethyl Maltol 0.5%
60/40 Mix
7 Day Steep (14 Days Preferable) - Not a shake and vape!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> Here's one for @rogue zombie because I haven't been around for so long.... It's a good mix
> 
> Donut De Leche
> CAP Glazed Donut 4%
> TFA Dulche De Leche 2%
> TFA Cookie 2%
> FA Vanilla Bourbon 3%
> TFA Bav Cream DX 2%
> CAP Vanilla Custard 3%
> 10% Ethyl Maltol 0.5%
> 60/40 Mix
> 7 Day Steep (14 Days Preferable) - Not a shake and vape!



Ah bud thank you, that sounds awesome!
We missed you and your recipes. Theyre always good 

Is that V1 or V2 CAP Custard?


----------



## UnholyMunk

Pindyman said:


> Howsit people's of the cloud...
> 
> So I am still fairly noobish as I have been vaping for about 2 months only now...have decided to try my hand at dit and have the following concentrates on hand
> 
> TFA ripe banana
> TFA ripe strawberry
> TFA vanilla custard
> TFA sweet cream
> TFA bavaria cream
> TFA hazelnut praline
> TFA caramel original
> Cap vanilla bean ice cream
> Cap waffle
> 
> So far a mixed up a batch of caramel custard that is steeping and made a modification to the mustard milk recipe I saw posted here for a bastard milk (strawberry replaced with ripe banana)
> 
> Looking for ideas on what else I can mix up...





rogue zombie said:


> Ah bud thank you, that sounds awesome!
> We missed you and your recipes. Theyre always good
> 
> Is that V1 or V2 CAP Custard?



That is V1 (the good one)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

How about a banana Cheesecake? 

TFA Banana Foster 2% (could be bumped up to 3%)
TFA Banana Cream 1
TFA Sweet Cream 3%
TFA Bav Cream 3%
CAP Vanilla Custard v1 2%
TFA Cheesecake 1% (no more than this.... otherwise it smells of old socks)
FW Pie Crust 2%
Sucralose 1% (if you want it)
70/30 vg/pg
1 week steep

I'm still waiting to get my hands on CAP New York Cheesecake, as apparently it's the best cheesecake around... I will update this when I have it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> How about a banana Cheesecake?
> TFA Banana Foster 2% (could be bumped up to 3%)
> TFA Banana Cream 1
> TFA Sweet Cream 3%
> TFA Bav Cream 3%
> CAP Vanilla Custard v1 2%
> TFA Cheesecake 1% (no more than this.... otherwise it smells of old socks)
> FW Pie Crust 2%
> Sucralose 1% (if you want it)
> 70/30 vg/pg
> 1 week steep
> 
> I'm still waiting to get my hands on CAP New York Cheesecake, as apparently it's the best cheesecake around... I will update this when I have it.


Yip, NY cheesecake is legendary stuff, apparently.

I've tasted a friends' Which he just adds a bit of Bilberry to, and it's stunning 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Yip, NY cheesecake is legendary stuff, apparently.
> 
> I've tasted a friends' Which he just adds a bit of Bilberry to, and it's stunning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yeah NY is the way to go, just landed 64oz for myself .. muahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

1 last one for now... A simple but delicious mix!

FA Fuji Apple 3%
FA Forest Fruit Mix 2%
TFA Greek Yoghurt 3%
CAP Creamy Yoghurt 3%
10 Ethyl Maltol 1%
*Optional - Koolada 0.5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

method1 said:


> Yeah NY is the way to go, just landed 64oz for myself .. muahaha


Yeah, I'm looking for something to make a nice Lemon Raspberry Cheesecake, I need a good base to build off, but haven't had any luck until I heard about the CAP NY Cheese Cake.


----------



## method1

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah, I'm looking for something to make a nice Lemon Raspberry Cheesecake, I need a good base to build off, but haven't had any luck until I heard about the CAP NY Cheese Cake.



I have a feeling FA Nonna's Cake & some NYCC might be the ticket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Do all these recipes need to steep or can the bottle be shaken of steeping is required for how long and are these all 0 nic

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## UnholyMunk

kyle_redbull said:


> Do all these recipes need to steep or can the bottle be shaken of steeping is required for how long and are these all 0 nic
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Lol, Most recipes require a steep. I'd say a week at least, 2 weeks to be safe. Shake and Vape is okay, but you'll never get the full potential out of a juice that way. 

As for nic content, that's up to you to decide... We're just putting up flavour percentages and suggested pg/vg ratio's for the mix, you can edit/tweak/remove to your hearts desire!

Not to sound nasty, but perhaps check out some beginners mixing video's or read up about the basics a bit more, info on these sorts of basic questions is readily available through the power of google.

Also, for n00b mixer, I'd suggest shying away from such complex mixes straight right off the bat. Do single flavours first to get an understanding of the solo flavour before combining them. I know it sounds silly, and it's a tedious task, but it'll help you up your mixing game a cr@p load!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

UnholyMunk said:


> Lol, Most recipes require a steep. I'd say a week at least, 2 weeks to be safe. Shake and Vape is okay, but you'll never get the full potential out of a juice that way.
> 
> As for nic content, that's up to you to decide... We're just putting up flavour percentages and suggested pg/vg ratio's for the mix, you can edit/tweak/remove to your hearts desire!
> 
> Not to sound nasty, but perhaps check out some beginners mixing video's or read up about the basics a bit more, info on these sorts of basic questions is readily available through the power of google.
> 
> Also, for n00b mixer, I'd suggest shying away from such complex mixes straight right off the bat. Do single flavours first to get an understanding of the solo flavour before combining them. I know it sounds silly, and it's a tedious task, but it'll help you up your mixing game a cr@p load!


Makes sense thanks being lazy that's all lol

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripstorm

FYI @method1 - Just listened to your Podcast with Wayne. Great job man! Putting SA on the vaping map

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vickers

Haha, glad to be here, Mine is very simply, 30%pg,60%vg, 3% mint, 7% mango, I like fruit taste very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman

Ripstorm said:


> FYI @method1 - Just listened to your Podcast with Wayne. Great job man! Putting SA on the vaping map


Howsit boet...u perhaps have a link for the podcast?


----------



## Ripstorm

Pindyman said:


> Howsit boet...u perhaps have a link for the podcast?



Boet? I didn't know we were related..

http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/15/secret-interview-joel-assaizky-of-mr-hardwicks/

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

lol @Ripstorm maybe @Pindyman was originally from JHB  - We gonna go get some whey boet, then we gonna pump that iron - we gonna pump it hard. On Friday we gonna rock our tank tops and goto Niki Beach and check out the chicks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> lol @Ripstorm maybe @Pindyman was originally from JHB  - We gonna go get some whey boet, then we gonna pump that iron - we gonna pump it hard. On Friday we gonna rock our tank tops and goto Niki Beach and check out the chicks.


@NewOobY !!!! You're Alive?!!!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

Stosta said:


> @NewOobY !!!! You're Alive?!!!?


yes sir, just crazy busy at work , flip man my work is keeping me away from the forum - can't believe this place dammit. Forum > Work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> yes sir, just crazy busy at work , flip man my work is keeping me away from the forum - can't believe this place dammit. Forum > Work


Or you could change your definition of work, then forum=work and everything is okay in a cloud of ambiguity! XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pindyman

NewOobY said:


> lol @Ripstorm maybe @Pindyman was originally from JHB  - We gonna go get some whey boet, then we gonna pump that iron - we gonna pump it hard. On Friday we gonna rock our tank tops and goto Niki Beach and check out the chicks.


Actually I am originally from jozi lol but boet is just a habit lol...


----------



## NewOobY

Pindyman said:


> Actually I am originally from jozi lol but boet is just a habit lol...


see @Ripstorm told you lolz. Just a joke though @Pindyman . No offence to anyone - i'm also a jozi shore person, so it's all good boet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SillyWilly

Recommendations of places to get concentrates, VG, PG & Nic in the Randburg/ Sandton and/ or surrounding areas? VapeOWave in Centurion & Boksburg is a bit far.


----------



## rogue zombie

SillyWilly said:


> Recommendations of places to get concentrates, VG, PG & Nic in the Randburg/ Sandton and/ or surrounding areas? VapeOWave in Centurion & Boksburg is a bit far.



Online only afaik

www.vapourvalley.co.za
www.skybluevaping.co.za
www.vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## kimbo

Hi

I am entering the DIY thing again and need someone to look at this recipe for me please
I am not adding NIC for now, just want to make a 20ml batch and let it steep for two or so weeks
The French Vanilla is TFA, forgot to add that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am entering the DIY thing again and need someone to look at this recipe for me please
> I am not adding NIC for now, just want to make a 20ml batch and let it steep for two or so weeks
> The French Vanilla is TFA, forgot to add that
> 
> 
> View attachment 48777


Looks good - I would cut the sweet cream to 1.5%, it tastes a bit like off cheese to me at 2% or more. If you have FA Fresh Cream, that would work better I feel.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@kimbo that looks like a nice recipe actually!

I would also cut the Sweet Cream down 
And maybe cut the marshmallow and meringue down to 1% each. I say this because custards, marshmallow and creams can mute everything else, if they total a high amount. So that touch of Anise you want could get lost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Thank you @rogue zombie and @Wesley , just waiting for my delivery then i will be mixing 

Forgot today was public holiday lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

kimbo said:


> Thank you @rogue zombie and @Wesley , just waiting for my delivery then i will be mixing
> 
> Forgot today was public holiday lol


Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## kimbo

Wesley said:


> Let us know how it turns out!


Will do


----------



## Nailedit77

Howdy pieps, 

Got a couple of flavours that have been standing for sometime now... wanting to use them before they get to old.

What I am thinking is this...

Blackcherry @ 1.5%
Strawberry @ 3%
Skyblue menthol @ .3%
Smooth @ 2%

What u pieps think?


----------



## NewOobY

Sickboy77 said:


> Howdy pieps,
> 
> Got a couple of flavours that have been standing for sometime now... wanting to use them before they get to old.
> 
> What I am thinking is this...
> 
> Blackcherry @ 1.5%
> Strawberry @ 3%
> Skyblue menthol @ .3%
> Smooth @ 2%
> 
> What u pieps think?


mm sounds nice, its like a berry ice kinda vape. Haven't used smooth at that concentration though. However if it works like other sweeteners then i'd say start low then up it as required. 0.5%


----------



## rogue zombie

Sickboy77 said:


> Howdy pieps,
> 
> Got a couple of flavours that have been standing for sometime now... wanting to use them before they get to old.
> 
> What I am thinking is this...
> 
> Blackcherry @ 1.5%
> Strawberry @ 3%
> Skyblue menthol @ .3%
> Smooth @ 2%
> 
> What u pieps think?


 You will definitely not need that much Smooth.

I would say stay under 1%. If it's even needed.

I don't know about Black Cherry, but the rest doesn't need Smooth.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Sickboy77 what VG amount you making it at?
If it's 70VG or higher, skip the Smooth

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

I'd skip the smooth altogether. It ruins a juice right quick. Rather add some koolada with the menthol to give it a cool kick

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77

I havent used smooth that much either, I mix at 70/30. Ill add say .6 koolada and see how it goes

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Let me know what you guys think. I quite like it at 50/50

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

I just finished steeping the below and its friggin awesome. (7 days)

Lemon & lime @ 1% 
Sweet & tart @ 2%
Skyblue menthol @ .5%

Such a wicked combo, was about to toss out lemon and lime and decided to give this a go....

Super fresh in more ways i thought it would be

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sickboy77 said:


> I just finished steeping the below and its friggin awesome. (7 days)
> 
> Lemon & lime @ 1%
> Sweet & tart @ 2%
> Skyblue menthol @ .5%
> 
> Such a wicked combo, was about to toss out lemon and lime and decided to give this a go....
> 
> Super fresh in more ways i thought it would be



Thank you !

Which Lemon and Lime is that?


----------



## Nailedit77

I think its TFA, got it as a sample from Skyblue...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sickboy77 said:


> Howdy pieps,
> 
> Got a couple of flavours that have been standing for sometime now... wanting to use them before they get to old.
> 
> What I am thinking is this...
> 
> Blackcherry @ 1.5%
> Strawberry @ 3%
> Skyblue menthol @ .3%
> Smooth @ 2%
> 
> What u pieps think?




That sounds tasty @Sickboy77 
I would suggest you up the menthol to 10% - take no prisoners 



(Runs away and hides.....)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Silver said:


> That sounds tasty @Sickboy77
> I would suggest you up the menthol to 10% - take no prisoners
> 
> 
> 
> (Runs away and hides.....)


Lol.... not a chance in hell man, ive done 5% skyblue menthol before and nearly got frost bite in my throat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY

Good Morning Err'one ,

Typing this from the East Side (of Pretoria) Yoh, listening to some biggie smalls who strangely enough is also from the East Side. So my initial stash of DIY's is almost finished I have about 95ml left which comprises of the following
1) 20ml Rhodonite
2) 30ml Milk and Honey <-- This is not the Cosmic Fog clone, cause I only recently obtained some peanut butter, made with TFA Honey and Creams etc
3) 30ml Marshmallow cookie <-- This is just another one of my concoctions same as my milk and honey
4) 15ml Coconut Juice

Therefore my search for new juices has began, the idea is that I want to create a peanut butter milkshake topped with Pistachio's type juice, and was wondering if the following will work? The milk was stolen from another favorite DIY i created based on a recipe from this very thread. I'm just wondering if you ladies and gents think this recipe bellow will work:

TFA: Peanut Butter 4%
TFA: Pistachio 1.5%
TFA: Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
TFA: Milk Dairy 4%
TFA: Malted Milk 1%
TFA: Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 1%
FA: Marshmallow 1%
FA: Meringue 0.5%
Koolada - 5 drops for 100ml

Sadly this will be mixed at 28/72 (PG/VG) cause I still add some nic to the mix.

I know the marshmallow and meringue could be overkill for sweetness, but what do you guys think - will this work or what would you change? Any advise would be appreciated.

And if you have a better peanut butter shake please post here or pm me, I'm open to suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

NewOobY said:


> Good Morning Err'one ,
> 
> Typing this from the East Side (of Pretoria) Yoh, listening to some biggie smalls who strangely enough is also from the East Side. So my initial stash of DIY's is almost finished I have about 95ml left which comprises of the following
> 1) 20ml Rhodonite
> 2) 30ml Milk and Honey <-- This is not the Cosmic Fog clone, cause I only recently obtained some peanut butter, made with TFA Honey and Creams etc
> 3) 30ml Marshmallow cookie <-- This is just another one of my concoctions same as my milk and honey
> 4) 15ml Coconut Juice
> 
> Therefore my search for new juices has began, the idea is that I want to create a peanut butter milkshake topped with Pistachio's type juice, and was wondering if the following will work? The milk was stolen from another favorite DIY i created based on a recipe from this very thread. I'm just wondering if you ladies and gents think this recipe bellow will work:
> 
> TFA: Peanut Butter 4%
> TFA: Pistachio 1.5%
> TFA: Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
> TFA: Milk Dairy 4%
> TFA: Malted Milk 1%
> TFA: Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 1%
> FA: Marshmallow 1%
> FA: Meringue 0.5%
> Koolada - 5 drops for 100ml
> 
> Sadly this will be mixed at 28/72 (PG/VG) cause I still add some nic to the mix.
> 
> I know the marshmallow and meringue could be overkill for sweetness, but what do you guys think - will this work or what would you change? Any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> And if you have a better peanut butter shake please post here or pm me, I'm open to suggestions.


Milks, Pistashio and Peanut Butter are ingredients I have no experience with.

But off the bat, that looks good to me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel

NewOobY said:


> Good Morning Err'one ,
> 
> Typing this from the East Side (of Pretoria) Yoh, listening to some biggie smalls who strangely enough is also from the East Side. So my initial stash of DIY's is almost finished I have about 95ml left which comprises of the following
> 1) 20ml Rhodonite
> 2) 30ml Milk and Honey <-- This is not the Cosmic Fog clone, cause I only recently obtained some peanut butter, made with TFA Honey and Creams etc
> 3) 30ml Marshmallow cookie <-- This is just another one of my concoctions same as my milk and honey
> 4) 15ml Coconut Juice
> 
> Therefore my search for new juices has began, the idea is that I want to create a peanut butter milkshake topped with Pistachio's type juice, and was wondering if the following will work? The milk was stolen from another favorite DIY i created based on a recipe from this very thread. I'm just wondering if you ladies and gents think this recipe bellow will work:
> 
> TFA: Peanut Butter 4%
> TFA: Pistachio 1.5%
> TFA: Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
> TFA: Milk Dairy 4%
> TFA: Malted Milk 1%
> TFA: Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 1%
> FA: Marshmallow 1%
> FA: Meringue 0.5%
> Koolada - 5 drops for 100ml
> 
> Sadly this will be mixed at 28/72 (PG/VG) cause I still add some nic to the mix.
> 
> I know the marshmallow and meringue could be overkill for sweetness, but what do you guys think - will this work or what would you change? Any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> And if you have a better peanut butter shake please post here or pm me, I'm open to suggestions.



Hey @NewOobY ! It looks very good!

I've never had access to TFA Pistachio, so don't really know how to work with it. But... I'm not sure whether the milk base will be correct for this. Despite earlier successes, I've started to notice that some combination of Milk and Malted Milk tends to mute other flavours after steeping for 3-4 weeks. In addition, I've noticed an almost heated-up cereal type of taste from the Milk Dairy, which is not always the taste I want in a milkshake. Although I still like the flavour for flavoured milk type of vapes, especially since it is quite a light cream in terms of mouthfeel, maybe using heavier creams for a PB shake will be better? I'm thinking in the lines of FA Fresh Cream, FA Vienna Cream, TFA/CAP Sweet Cream, maybe even some TFA Bavarian Cream. Alternatively, you can up the VBIC and drop the Milk Dairy somewhat, if you don't mind the vanilla from the VBIC. The cream part of VBIC is very heavy, and might be good for the taste. That said, it will change the flavour (mostly in terms of the vanilla) quite a bit when used in the range of 3% to 5%.
Lastly, if you want it even heavier, you can add some CAP Vanilla Custard (~2%) in there too - it generally adds a lot of mouthfeel at this percentage without that much flavour.
I'd keep the Malted Milk though - think that will be the bomb with PB.

I'd also add a few drops acetyl Pyrazine to the mix, and 0.5 % Hazelnut if you have it - it does wonders for TFA Peanut Butter. I don't know about the Koolada - I can't stomach the stuff, but if it works it works!

BTW, HIC posted a Chocolate/PB shake a while ago. He almost always uses his own PB mix (FA Cocoa, FA Chocolate, FA Caramel and FA Hazelnut... never tried it, but hey - maybe it works). For the milkshake component he uses Vienna cream. Here is his recipe:

HIC's Chocolate Peanut Butter Milkshake recipe: smooth, creamy, milk-chocolate pb milkshake - no custard-note ingredients

1.5% Acetyl Pyrazine: https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/p-6826-acetyl-pyrazine-5-pg.aspx
1% FA Caramel
1% FA Vienna Cream
1% FA Cocoa
1% FA Chocolate
0.5% FA Hazelnut

There is another PB shake recipe on ELR, which uses TFA PB at 6%, and a cream base of Bavarian Cream 2%, Cream Fresh 1.5% and Vienna Cream 1%.

Let us know how it turns out though - I'm quite interested in making something like this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel

rogue zombie said:


> Ya @Ezekiel this is bloody well done!
> 
> Tried some of @NewOobY 's.... Very nice indeed.



Hey @rogue zombie - totally missed this post! Thanks - appreciate it!  And thanks for @NewOobY for spreading the love!

Shame I missed you somehow at the meet - heard we were wearing matching hats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ezekiel said:


> Hey @rogue zombie - totally missed this post! Thanks - appreciate it!  And thanks for @NewOobY for spreading the love!
> 
> Shame I missed you somehow at the meet - heard we were wearing matching hats.


 
No worries bud


----------



## Ezekiel

So this has been my ADV the last two weeks. I practically destroyed a bottle of the stuff on a cruise last week. Really love this recipe! Took many iterations to get right though.

*Peach Mango Smoothie*

Fruit Part:
Mango (TFA) - 6 %
Juicy Peach (TFA) - 7%

Smoothie Part:
Greek Yoghurt (TFA) - 6%
Banana Cream (LA) - 1%
Peanut Butter (TFA) - 2%
Graham Cracker (TFA) - 1%

Needs proper steeping for the yoghurt to develop, and the PB, Banana and GC to blend (at least 2 weeks, I would say). Sub the banana for whatever banana you wish - it only adds a small overtone to the taste. The GC is very nice with the yoghurt and PB.

Based on a real-food recipe me and the HRH have for breakfast during mango season. 1 Mango, 1 banana, spoonful of peanut butter, few spoons worth of plain yoghurt and some Pronutro. Fantastic.

This is a direct e-liquid translation of the smoothie recipe. It is a nice peachy vape, but without any candied-peaches taste. The mango supports the peach, giving it a bit more full-bodied fruit taste. The fruits blend very nicely with the tang of the yoghurt, and delivers a smooth tasting fruit smoothie without the sweetness or heaviness often found in other peaches and cream type blends. Finally, the remaining smoothie components adds to the exhale complexity, giving a slightly chewy taste with a hint of non-sweet caramel and nuttiness. 

Anyway, the smoothie part can be used with a lot of different fruits - I've tried mango on its own (which is not fantastic due to TFA Mango being a bit of a weird flavour), berries, litchi, pineapple, melon - most work quite nicely! However, the fruit % is difficult to get right - too much and it becomes too juicy and overpowers the yoghurt, and even slightly too little and you only get the smoothie part. 

The smoothie part can be used as a pre-steeped base:

*Smoothie Base*

Greek Yoghurt (TFA) - 60 %
Banana Cream (LA) - 10 %
Peanut Butter (TFA) - 20 %
Graham Cracker (TFA) - 10 %

Use at 10 %, or in the range of 8 to 12 % depending on the fruits. The nice part of this base is you can google smoothie recipes for ideas, and use the base as a starting point. I've got an apple & blueberry, a cherry-vanilla-cinnamon and a kiwi-strawberry steeping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

Ezekiel said:


> Hey @NewOobY ! It looks very good!
> 
> I've never had access to TFA Pistachio, so don't really know how to work with it. But... I'm not sure whether the milk base will be correct for this. Despite earlier successes, I've started to notice that some combination of Milk and Malted Milk tends to mute other flavours after steeping for 3-4 weeks. In addition, I've noticed an almost heated-up cereal type of taste from the Milk Dairy, which is not always the taste I want in a milkshake. Although I still like the flavour for flavoured milk type of vapes, especially since it is quite a light cream in terms of mouthfeel, maybe using heavier creams for a PB shake will be better? I'm thinking in the lines of FA Fresh Cream, FA Vienna Cream, TFA/CAP Sweet Cream, maybe even some TFA Bavarian Cream. Alternatively, you can up the VBIC and drop the Milk Dairy somewhat, if you don't mind the vanilla from the VBIC. The cream part of VBIC is very heavy, and might be good for the taste. That said, it will change the flavour (mostly in terms of the vanilla) quite a bit when used in the range of 3% to 5%.
> Lastly, if you want it even heavier, you can add some CAP Vanilla Custard (~2%) in there too - it generally adds a lot of mouthfeel at this percentage without that much flavour.
> I'd keep the Malted Milk though - think that will be the bomb with PB.
> 
> I'd also add a few drops acetyl Pyrazine to the mix, and 0.5 % Hazelnut if you have it - it does wonders for TFA Peanut Butter. I don't know about the Koolada - I can't stomach the stuff, but if it works it works!
> 
> BTW, HIC posted a Chocolate/PB shake a while ago. He almost always uses his own PB mix (FA Cocoa, FA Chocolate, FA Caramel and FA Hazelnut... never tried it, but hey - maybe it works). For the milkshake component he uses Vienna cream. Here is his recipe:
> 
> HIC's Chocolate Peanut Butter Milkshake recipe: smooth, creamy, milk-chocolate pb milkshake - no custard-note ingredients
> 
> 1.5% Acetyl Pyrazine: https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/p-6826-acetyl-pyrazine-5-pg.aspx
> 1% FA Caramel
> 1% FA Vienna Cream
> 1% FA Cocoa
> 1% FA Chocolate
> 0.5% FA Hazelnut
> 
> There is another PB shake recipe on ELR, which uses TFA PB at 6%, and a cream base of Bavarian Cream 2%, Cream Fresh 1.5% and Vienna Cream 1%.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out though - I'm quite interested in making something like this!



Awesome thanks for the info man, and the references to some other PB recipes  - I just want to confirm what you said about the milk flavor to me it tastes like when you warm milk up it gets a specific flavor - kinda like burned milk, it's hard to describe but it is definitely the taste of heated milk, to me at least. I like it though - I'll definitely make a batch using the other creams you mentioned, luckily I have them all. My milk and honey turned out flippen well and the only additional cream I added was Bavarian cream - it totally changed the milky flavor. 

I however wouldn't be able to make my own PB though - I don't have cocoa and chocolate , I'll possibly get some on my next order. Thanks a million dude . The koolada is just to cool the heated milk lol


----------



## NewOobY

Guys I have to share this, I literally just tried it after a 3 week steep - was dumb luck i think. I tested it now in my dripper and omg it is great - I just wished I made more . It is quite possible that it is already here - but I doubt that someone had the exact same flavor's to make the following, since I think this is one of my true inception recipes i.e. chuck some stuff together and see if it is okay, and fortunately this one was:


I can really attest to the fact that this is amazing, it's very creamy with a touch of honey - not an overpowering honey flavor, and not a fake honey flavor. It is really good. Again this is not the Cosmic Fog clone, this is a Carlos special. Trust gents if you like simple yet extremely complex creamy vapes this will be for you.

*The recipe:*
TFA: Milk 4%
TFA: Vanilla Swirl 2%
TFA: Malted Milk 1%
FA: Fresh Cream 0.5%
TFA: Bavarian Cream 2%
FA: Marshmallow 0.5%
TFA: Honey 0.3% <-- I know this is low, but honey is such a strong flavor - I found 0.3% gives the perfect honey flavor
FW: Hazelnut 0.3%
FW: Sugar Cookie 2%

I know most of the mixologists here don't really use FW that much, I just like there cookie and hazelnut flavors. Anyways gents try it, you may like it. Start small go big later. I for one will be mixing a 100ml of this gem of a recipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY

Ezekiel said:


> So this has been my ADV the last two weeks. I practically destroyed a bottle of the stuff on a cruise last week. Really love this recipe! Took many iterations to get right though.
> 
> *Peach Mango Smoothie*
> 
> Fruit Part:
> Mango (TFA) - 6 %
> Juicy Peach (TFA) - 7%
> 
> Smoothie Part:
> Greek Yoghurt (TFA) - 6%
> Banana Cream (LA) - 1%
> Peanut Butter (TFA) - 2%
> Graham Cracker (TFA) - 1%
> 
> Needs proper steeping for the yoghurt to develop, and the PB, Banana and GC to blend (at least 2 weeks, I would say). Sub the banana for whatever banana you wish - it only adds a small overtone to the taste. The GC is very nice with the yoghurt and PB.
> 
> Based on a real-food recipe me and the HRH have for breakfast during mango season. 1 Mango, 1 banana, spoonful of peanut butter, few spoons worth of plain yoghurt and some Pronutro. Fantastic.
> 
> This is a direct e-liquid translation of the smoothie recipe. It is a nice peachy vape, but without any candied-peaches taste. The mango supports the peach, giving it a bit more full-bodied fruit taste. The fruits blend very nicely with the tang of the yoghurt, and delivers a smooth tasting fruit smoothie without the sweetness or heaviness often found in other peaches and cream type blends. Finally, the remaining smoothie components adds to the exhale complexity, giving a slightly chewy taste with a hint of non-sweet caramel and nuttiness.
> 
> Anyway, the smoothie part can be used with a lot of different fruits - I've tried mango on its own (which is not fantastic due to TFA Mango being a bit of a weird flavour), berries, litchi, pineapple, melon - most work quite nicely! However, the fruit % is difficult to get right - too much and it becomes too juicy and overpowers the yoghurt, and even slightly too little and you only get the smoothie part.
> 
> The smoothie part can be used as a pre-steeped base:
> 
> *Smoothie Base*
> 
> Greek Yoghurt (TFA) - 60 %
> Banana Cream (LA) - 10 %
> Peanut Butter (TFA) - 20 %
> Graham Cracker (TFA) - 10 %
> 
> Use at 10 %, or in the range of 8 to 12 % depending on the fruits. The nice part of this base is you can google smoothie recipes for ideas, and use the base as a starting point. I've got an apple & blueberry, a cherry-vanilla-cinnamon and a kiwi-strawberry steeping!



this reads great - I'm not a fan of banana in real life though. However I will try it maybe a 10-20ml to start, gonna be mixing some juices tonight  - so expect some questions and comments in the next 2 weeks or so


----------



## rogue zombie

You are all beautiful souls 

I always seem to come up with the same sort of things, so it's really great to get different recipes from people with different tastes.

Thank you all!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wesley

Has anyone tried FA Joy yet? What have you tried it with and how is it?


----------



## method1

Wesley said:


> Has anyone tried FA Joy yet? What have you tried it with and how is it?



think "yeast" - it's good for supporting bakeries at very low %s

FA is releasing a re-formulated version in a while.. Joy tastes a lot like beer to some people

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

First mix done, tried mustard milk seeing as it was the easiest. Now the wait begins

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Ernest

NaZa05 said:


> First mix done, tried mustard milk seeing as it was the easiest. Now the wait begins



Don't worry, soon you'll have enough juice that's ready and you'll forget about those that are still steeping. If it's good and you know you will be tempted, mix extra, otherwise you run the risk of finishing it before it's ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## NaZa05

Ernest said:


> Don't worry, soon you'll have enough juice that's ready and you'll forget about those that are still steeping. If it's good and you know you will be tempted, mix extra, otherwise you run the risk of finishing it before it's ready.



I was clever, I bought a load of new juices from the vendors to keep me busy for this month still while I'm mixing so I won't be tempted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome recipe and such an appealing write up @Ezekiel 
After reading this I felt the urge to go mix it all up in my still non-existent DIY laboratory
One day

And then you go and entice me further @NewOobY - with a delicious looking picture

You guys are great. So appealing and so enticing...

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## NewOobY

Wesley said:


> Has anyone tried FA Joy yet? What have you tried it with and how is it?


i actually tasted the Funfetti recipe by DIYorDIE and it was pretty damn impressive - it wasn't just the taste but the experience, it was as if the FA Joy gave it a real fullness like bubbles or pieces of jelly babies. So I guess if you use it correctly then it is great, otherwise it can be sheet. I personally wanted to make some myself, but FA Joy was out of stock - apparently it should be restocked in the next couple of weeks, I hope.


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> I quite enjoy this recipe, it is one of my current ADV's along with some other recipes. Good starting choice man, there are so many variations of this recipe though - which one did you use? This is the one I use:
> 
> 
> And it is so good, as you can see I made a 90ml batch a couple of days ago. Love love love this stuff.



I went with 30ml to start 70/30 VG/PG and 10% VBIC and 10% Strawberry ripe to start.

If I like this I will make a larger quantity. I actually wanted to start with only 10ml but the level of mixing would be harder so went bigger thinking it was easy enough. Will see how it turns out. Will start playing again with a recipe I have created on my own tonight and see how that turns out


----------



## NewOobY

NaZa05 said:


> I went with 30ml to start 70/30 VG/PG and 10% VBIC and 10% Strawberry ripe to start.
> 
> If I like this I will make a larger quantity. I actually wanted to start with only 10ml but the level of mixing would be harder so went bigger thinking it was easy enough. Will see how it turns out. Will start playing again with a recipe I have created on my own tonight and see how that turns out


oh sorry lol, I got confuziled - I thought mustard milk, must be a spiced milk type juice lolz. The one I posted tastes nothing like the one you making, however the one you making is exactly the same one I made on my first DIY - that was why my first DIY was a success, yours will be too  Happy days bro, very good start man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> oh sorry lol, I got confuziled - I thought mustard milk, must be a spiced milk type juice lolz. The one I posted tastes nothing like the one you making, however the one you making is exactly the same one I made on my first DIY - that was why my first DIY was a success, yours will be too  Happy days bro, very good start man.



It really did seem like the easiest of the lot which was not a single flavour. Hoping to give something with Peanut Butter a go tonight.


----------



## NewOobY

NaZa05 said:


> It really did seem like the easiest of the lot which was not a single flavour. Hoping to give something with Peanut Butter a go tonight.


Dude look at @Ezekiel post's on PB recipes - he directed them at me so check those posts out, very informative and the recipes read ultra nicely - I salivate when I read them.


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> Dude look at @Ezekiel post's on PB recipes - he directed them at me so check those posts out, very informative and the recipes read ultra nicely - I salivate when I read them.



I've actually got all the ingredients to make the peach mango smoothie. Will give that a go over the weekend. just hope the patience to let things steep doesn't disappear lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Gents where can I find good single flavour recipes from

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel

NewOobY said:


> Dude look at @Ezekiel post's on PB recipes - he directed them at me so check those posts out, very informative and the recipes read ultra nicely - I salivate when I read them.



Yeah, me too! However, my favourite go-to PB recipe is still Enyawreklaw's Blackout recipe.

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3c4jth/blackout_a_recipe_for/

*Blackout *by ENYAWREKLAW

TFA Peanut Butter - 8%
FA Caramel - 1%
TFA Brown Sugar Extra - 1%
TFA Bavarian Cream - 2%
FW Hazelnut - 1%
TFA Graham Cracker (Clear) - 3%
FA Torrone - 0.25% (essential)
Mix at 70vg/30pg
Its goooooooooood! I had to sub FA Caramel and TFA Brown Sugar though... but still turned out ok.



NaZa05 said:


> I've actually got all the ingredients to make the peach mango smoothie. Will give that a go over the weekend. just hope the patience to let things steep doesn't disappear lol



Haha, excellent! Hope it works as well for you as it does for me!


----------



## Ezekiel

kyle_redbull said:


> Gents where can I find good single flavour recipes from
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Hey @kyle_redbull . To be honest, it takes some digging. Generally, you're best bet is one the the following four:

1. www.e-liquid-recipes.com can give you a page for a specific flavour. For instance, http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/120 gives the page for TFA Caramel. On it, you'll see some statistics - what is the average percentage being used in mixed or single flavour recipes, and some comments in the "Notes" section - which usually contains a few opinions on how the flavour can be used, and at what percentage it should be used alone. You can also sometimes find recipes of single flavours on ELR.

2. https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/ is a wonderful hub for DIY. Specifically, the might sidebar gives many, many links and information sources on various DIY goodies. For single flavours, you'll actually be best of to read some of the Flavour Review threads (https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2ehekc/master_flavor_reviews_and_tasting_notes/) which usually gives good reviews and comments on specific flavours, and usually the reviewer will state whether a concentrate is good on its own, and at what percentage.

3. Other forums, such as ECF or Vaping Underground, or general google searches. There are a lot of people who asks the same questions, it is up to You and Google to find them! 

4. Experimentation. Seriously, cannot stress this enough. Of course, it would require you to already have the flavour, but it is the best way to figure out the correct percentage which works for you, as well as how a specific flavour will do at a specific % in a mix.

Make 5 ml ( or smaller) batches of varying percentages (5, 10, 15 for TFA and Cap, 1,3,5 for FA and FLV, more or less). If a batch comes out way to strong, let it steep, or dilute it down. Once you've tasted some of your batches, with some clever math you can convert them into mixes on their own with other experiments, combine them into a single batch, add nicotine, etc. It really is the best way to learn.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks @Ezekiel that helps a lot 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05

Ezekiel said:


> Yeah, me too! However, my favourite go-to PB recipe is still Enyawreklaw's Blackout recipe.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3c4jth/blackout_a_recipe_for/
> 
> *Blackout *by ENYAWREKLAW
> 
> TFA Peanut Butter - 8%
> FA Caramel - 1%
> TFA Brown Sugar Extra - 1%
> TFA Bavarian Cream - 2%
> FW Hazelnut - 1%
> TFA Graham Cracker (Clear) - 3%
> FA Torrone - 0.25% (essential)
> Mix at 70vg/30pg
> Its goooooooooood! I had to sub FA Caramel and TFA Brown Sugar though... but still turned out ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, excellent! Hope it works as well for you as it does for me!



I will let you know. Just realised I have DX Peanut butter so will have to try that and see how it works first


----------



## Wesley

Here are two recipes I've just tried that came out pretty darn good, if I do say so myself!

Tahitian Apple Cider




Cherry Sorbet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley

method1 said:


> think "yeast" - it's good for supporting bakeries at very low %s
> 
> FA is releasing a re-formulated version in a while.. Joy tastes a lot like beer to some people



So I found an interesting recipe online using FA Joy and tried to adapt it to the flavours I have and add my own touch - it tastes almost exactly like Flying Fish Green Apple! Definitely a strange and different vape but I think it's growing on me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Wesley said:


> So I found an interesting recipe online using FA Joy and tried to adapt it to the flavours I have and add my own touch - it tastes almost exactly like Flying Fish Green Apple! Definitely a strange and different vape but I think it's growing on me...
> 
> View attachment 49103



looks interesting! Liquid Amber might be a good alternative with those other flavours, worth a shot anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Wesley said:


> So I found an interesting recipe online using FA Joy and tried to adapt it to the flavours I have and add my own touch - it tastes almost exactly like Flying Fish Green Apple! Definitely a strange and different vape but I think it's growing on me...
> 
> View attachment 49103


Both of your Fuji Apple recipes look great! Will try them (will have to do a few subs) as soon as I get my Fuji Apple and Joy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Lingogrey said:


> Both of your Fuji Apple recipes look great! Will try them (will have to do a few subs) as soon as I get my Fuji Apple and Joy


I love Fuji Apple, best apple flavour I've tried and I've tried a few!

Go easy on that Joy, I used it at 0.5% and it is really strong, try it 0.3% maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

method1 said:


> looks interesting! Liquid Amber might be a good alternative with those other flavours, worth a shot anyway


It really is fascinating how much Joy tastes like beer, actually made me feel for a real beer.

I quite like the effect but definitely needs toning down as it overpowers the cinnamons.


----------



## method1

Wesley said:


> It really is fascinating how much Joy tastes like beer, actually made me feel for a real beer.
> 
> I quite like the effect but definitely needs toning down as it overpowers the cinnamons.



mmmmm beer 

And yeah, I guess unless you're using it for the beer flavour, or as a support to a bakery, lower % is better - I like it around 0.25%


----------



## MoneymanVape

So I want to order some stuff from ValleyV and start trying my hand at d.i.y. read quite a bit and listened to what and how other people do etc. So I want to do aome fruity/menthol flavours. The Q is what should i start with. Obviously base pg,vg,nic. Was thinking jackfruit, dragon fruit, menthol, koolade, strawberry, vanilla swirl, smoother, sweetner, watermelon, kiwi, blueberry, raspberry, baverian cream, sours. Something in that line. But I want to thin out my selection for the start. 
What do you guys suggest??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

For fruity menthols, I'd say drop the creams/swirls. Personally I'd also leave the smooth, sweetener and sours until you get the hang of the flavors.. No need to try and add too much stuff on the first go. For Strawberry I'd suggest TFA Ripe Strawberry and for Raspberry, FA Raspberry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NaZa05

MoneymanVape said:


> So I want to order some stuff from ValleyV and start trying my hand at d.i.y. read quite a bit and listened to what and how other people do etc. So I want to do aome fruity/menthol flavours. The Q is what should i start with. Obviously base pg,vg,nic. Was thinking jackfruit, dragon fruit, menthol, koolade, strawberry, vanilla swirl, smoother, sweetner, watermelon, kiwi, blueberry, raspberry, baverian cream, sours. Something in that line. But I want to thin out my selection for the start.
> What do you guys suggest??



I bought my first supply last week and had to get more things 2 days later. My advice would be to check the recipe's of the flavours you want to try first and then work backwards from there with your order. I went and ordered things I thought I wanted which is all good but then needed to get more things because the recipes I wanted to try needed other ingredients.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY

Hi @Ezekiel, was wondering have you tried TFA Banana Cream? Reason being that I want to try your smoothie base but it makes use of LA Banana Cream - so do you think it can be subbed for TFA Banana Cream? I've run out of Milk Dairy and have to make a run for some more - so at the same time I was gonna get some other ingredients but here in PTA I can only get TFA banana Cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

NewOobY said:


> Hi @Ezekiel, was wondering have you tried TFA Banana Cream? Reason being that I want to try your smoothie base but it makes use of LA Banana Cream - so do you think it can be subbed for TFA Banana Cream? I've run out of Milk Dairy and have to make a run for some more - so at the same time I was gonna get some other ingredients but here in PTA I can only get TFA banana Cream.


http://diyordievaping.com/2016/01/05/tfa-banana-cream/ 

ENYAREKLAW explains the difference between the two.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## NewOobY

daniel craig said:


> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/01/05/tfa-banana-cream/
> 
> ENYAREKLAW explains the difference between the two.


Thanks man, really appreciate it. Wicked bro, so I can use it. Flip dude thanks a million bro ...


----------



## daniel craig

NewOobY said:


> Thanks man, really appreciate it. Wicked bro, so I can use it. Flip dude thanks a million bro ...


Yeah, I also find TFA banana cream more creamier. It's more candy like not like an authentic banana which is a pro for me because I hate banana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

hehe same, freaking hate banana's  - thanks for the reference man *sharp*. Placed my order gonna drive to sky now. Chat later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Also LA banana cream has a high alcohol content - if that is of concern to you - whereas TFA doesn't contain any.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ezekiel

As all of the above! TBH the recipe will survive without it even, or you can replace it with 3 % TFA dragonfruit which also turned out ok.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

Hey Guys,

Here is a simple marshmallow cookie recipe - it's decent. I'm not sure if it is a cookies and cream or a cookies and marshmallow - it all depends on the heat at which you vape it. Lower heat its more creamy, higher heat it is more marshmallowy - can't really tell.

FA: Cookie 3%
CAP: VBIC 3%
FA: Caramel 1%
TFA: Toasted Marshmallow 1%
CAP: Vanilla Custard V1 2%
TFA: Sweet Cream 3%
FW: Hazelnut 0.5%
TFA: Strawberry 0.3%

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I'm quite enjoying this lately:

555 Cream

TFA 555 Tobacco 8%
TFA VBIC 2%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I haven't posted in awhile, because I have been making a load of sh.... as well as testing my flavourants in single flavour form.

I did however make this, and quite happy with it:

*Mojito*

*TFA Mojito 4% 
CAP Cool Mint 0.25% 
INW Cactus 0.5% 
Lime 0.35% 
TFA Pomegranate Deluxe 3.5% *

Breaking it down:

TFA Mojito 4% - perfect at 5% on its own. I wanted to compliment it with a bit more.

Mint and Lime added for complexity of each component, and spike these flavours already in the Mojito. You using a very small amount of Lime and Mint here, so I am sure you can sub it for whichever you have.

Pomegranate - Its not clearly noticeable that it *is* there, but I have had without, and its a more standard Mojito. I prefer it with the Pomegranate in.

I have already tried this with Raspberry instead of Pomegranate which was good to, but I wont do it again. But I think the Pomegranate can be replaced with many different fruits. The rest is a great Mojito base.

I will probably try this next with Pineapple and loose the Pomegranate.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I haven't posted in awhile, because I have been making a load of sh.... as well as testing my flavourants in single flavour form.
> 
> I did however make this, and quite happy with it:
> 
> *Mojito*
> 
> *TFA Mojito 4%
> CAP Cool Mint 0.25%
> INW Cactus 0.5%
> Lime 0.35%
> TFA Pomegranate Deluxe 3.5% *
> 
> Breaking it down:
> 
> TFA Mojito 4% - perfect at 5% on its own. I wanted to compliment it with a bit more.
> 
> Mint and Lime added for complexity of each component, and spike these flavours already in the Mojito. You using a very small amount of Lime and Mint here, so I am sure you can sub it for whichever you have.
> 
> Pomegranate - Its not clearly noticeable that it *is* there, but I have had without, and its a more standard Mojito. I prefer it with the Pomegranate in.
> 
> I have already tried this with Raspberry instead of Pomegranate which was good to, but I wont do it again. But I think the Pomegranate can be replaced with many different fruits. The rest is a great Mojito base.
> 
> I will probably try this next with Pineapple and loose the Pomegranate.


Sounds refreshing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Sounds refreshing.



It is exactly that. I vape it during the day, which is when I look for refreshing juices like fruit/mints or menthols.

The TFA Mojito is a really great flavour for just that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

U say u can vape the mojito by itself at 5% per 10ml? Does it give any throat hit or is that why u and menthol? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> U say u can vape the mojito by itself at 5% per 10ml? Does it give any throat hit or is that why u and menthol?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Well its 5% total flavour - so now matter how much mils you make, stick to 5% Mojito flavouring.

At 5% it does give a bit of throat hit. Which is why I lowered to 4% - I'm not looking for throat-hit. The small amount of additional mint I added doesn't really add much throat-hit. A little, but not much.

I also mix at 70VG/30PG to make it smooth with less throat-hit. If you are looking for throat hit, perhaps lower to 60VG/40PG and up the Mint percentage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

rogue zombie said:


> I haven't posted in awhile, because I have been making a load of sh.... as well as testing my flavourants in single flavour form.
> 
> I did however make this, and quite happy with it:
> 
> *Mojito*
> 
> *TFA Mojito 4%
> CAP Cool Mint 0.25%
> INW Cactus 0.5%
> Lime 0.35%
> TFA Pomegranate Deluxe 3.5% *
> 
> Breaking it down:
> 
> TFA Mojito 4% - perfect at 5% on its own. I wanted to compliment it with a bit more.
> 
> Mint and Lime added for complexity of each component, and spike these flavours already in the Mojito. You using a very small amount of Lime and Mint here, so I am sure you can sub it for whichever you have.
> 
> Pomegranate - Its not clearly noticeable that it *is* there, but I have had without, and its a more standard Mojito. I prefer it with the Pomegranate in.
> 
> I have already tried this with Raspberry instead of Pomegranate which was good to, but I wont do it again. But I think the Pomegranate can be replaced with many different fruits. The rest is a great Mojito base.
> 
> I will probably try this next with Pineapple and loose the Pomegranate.



Man, this looks good! I have zero of the concentrates... but I've been looking for something in this line, so will probably add some with the next order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

NewOobY said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Here is a simple marshmallow cookie recipe - it's decent. I'm not sure if it is a cookies and cream or a cookies and marshmallow - it all depends on the heat at which you vape it. Lower heat its more creamy, higher heat it is more marshmallowy - can't really tell.
> 
> FA: Cookie 3%
> CAP: VBIC 3%
> FA: Caramel 1%
> TFA: Toasted Marshmallow 1%
> CAP: Vanilla Custard V1 2%
> TFA: Sweet Cream 3%
> FW: Hazelnut 0.5%
> TFA: Strawberry 0.3%



Looking nice! I don't have Toasted Marshmallow, but will try and sub with normal marshmallow and toasted almond/oak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Tfa lemon & lime @ 1%
Tfa sweet & tart @ 2%
Skyblue mentol @ .3%
Cap blueberry @ 4%

Steeped for 8 days and it's wicked, sweet tangy and slight hit of menthol. Time to mix up another 50ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sickboy77 said:


> Tfa lemon & lime @ 1%
> Tfa sweet & tart @ 2%
> Skyblue mentol @ .3%
> Cap blueberry @ 4%
> 
> Steeped for 8 days and it's wicked, sweet tangy and slight hit of menthol. Time to mix up another 50ml


Thank you, that sounds like my kind of juice 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Busy steeping a pina colada cheesecake, will share recipe once ive tasted it and happy with the outcome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

For @rogue zombie 


Spiced Chai Tea FW

Chai Tea (FW) 9%
French Vanilla (FW) 4.5%
Cinnamon (FW) .9%




Another one:

HIC's Vanilla Chai Latte recipe: rich, smooth, sweet, creamy vanilla chai latte, lightly-spiced. Flavorings are all FlavourArt.

1% - 2% FA Black Tea (from barely there to definite tea)
1% FA Vienna Cream
0.5% FA Vanilla Tahiti (other FA vanillas will also work)
0.5% FA Cardamom
0.5% FA Cinnamon
0.5% FA Anise
0.5% FA Clove
** 0.15% FA Honey - measure carefully, but definitely include it! **

** Easy way to measure FA Honey: make a small batch of 10% FA Honey with your usual nic base; use that at 1.5% in this recipe. FA Honey is exceptionally strong, but excellent when used very lightly. Keep that 10% FA Honey bottle with your flavorings to use whenever you need a little honey flavor.

You get a hint of sweet honey with lots of creamy, sweet vanilla. The spices and tea blend to create a great chai background flavor. Rich, sweet, yum!

Shake 'n vape!

note regarding your nic base: the smoother your nic base, the MORE Black Tea flavoring you should use! If you're using VT nic, I suggest 2-3% Black Tea in this recipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Imthiaz Khan said:


> For @rogue zombie
> Spiced Chai Tea FW
> 
> Chai Tea (FW) 9%
> French Vanilla (FW) 4.5%
> Cinnamon (FW) .9%
> 
> Another one:
> 
> HIC's Vanilla Chai Latte recipe: rich, smooth, sweet, creamy vanilla chai latte, lightly-spiced. Flavorings are all FlavourArt.
> 
> 1% - 2% FA Black Tea (from barely there to definite tea)
> 1% FA Vienna Cream
> 0.5% FA Vanilla Tahiti (other FA vanillas will also work)
> 0.5% FA Cardamom
> 0.5% FA Cinnamon
> 0.5% FA Anise
> 0.5% FA Clove
> ** 0.15% FA Honey - measure carefully, but definitely include it! **
> 
> ** Easy way to measure FA Honey: make a small batch of 10% FA Honey with your usual nic base; use that at 1.5% in this recipe. FA Honey is exceptionally strong, but excellent when used very lightly. Keep that 10% FA Honey bottle with your flavorings to use whenever you need a little honey flavor.
> 
> You get a hint of sweet honey with lots of creamy, sweet vanilla. The spices and tea blend to create a great chai background flavor. Rich, sweet, yum!
> 
> Shake 'n vape!
> 
> note regarding your nic base: the smoother your nic base, the MORE Black Tea flavoring you should use! If you're using VT nic, I suggest 2-3% Black Tea in this recipe.



Ahh thank you so much!

Have you had both? Which do you prefer?


----------



## rogue zombie

Imthiaz Khan said:


> For @rogue zombie
> Spiced Chai Tea FW
> 
> Chai Tea (FW) 9%
> French Vanilla (FW) 4.5%
> Cinnamon (FW) .9%
> 
> Another one:
> 
> HIC's Vanilla Chai Latte recipe: rich, smooth, sweet, creamy vanilla chai latte, lightly-spiced. Flavorings are all FlavourArt.
> 
> 1% - 2% FA Black Tea (from barely there to definite tea)
> 1% FA Vienna Cream
> 0.5% FA Vanilla Tahiti (other FA vanillas will also work)
> 0.5% FA Cardamom
> 0.5% FA Cinnamon
> 0.5% FA Anise
> 0.5% FA Clove
> ** 0.15% FA Honey - measure carefully, but definitely include it! **
> 
> ** Easy way to measure FA Honey: make a small batch of 10% FA Honey with your usual nic base; use that at 1.5% in this recipe. FA Honey is exceptionally strong, but excellent when used very lightly. Keep that 10% FA Honey bottle with your flavorings to use whenever you need a little honey flavor.
> 
> You get a hint of sweet honey with lots of creamy, sweet vanilla. The spices and tea blend to create a great chai background flavor. Rich, sweet, yum!
> 
> Shake 'n vape!
> 
> note regarding your nic base: the smoother your nic base, the MORE Black Tea flavoring you should use! If you're using VT nic, I suggest 2-3% Black Tea in this recipe.



Ahh thank you so much!

Have you had both? Which do you prefer?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Only a pleasure 
Unfortunately I have not tried either of them yet. Only found the recipes this afternoon.


----------



## NaZa05

My first mix of mustard milk came out amazingly well. I waited 2 weeks for it to steep only to finish 3/4 the bottle in one night

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## kimbo

NaZa05 said:


> My first mix of mustard milk came out amazingly well. I waited 2 weeks for it to steep only to finish 3/4 the bottle in one night


Same here lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05

kimbo said:


> Same here lol



Oh well guess it's time to make bigger bottles


----------



## kimbo

NaZa05 said:


> Oh well guess it's time to make bigger bottles


2 x 50ml sitting in Milton for the night. Tomorrow they get filled with Mustard Milk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

kimbo said:


> 2 x 50ml sitting in Milton for the night. Tomorrow they get filled with Mustard Milk


Also going to make a 2x50 ml because I don't have enough strawberry ripe so will try strawberry(sweet)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

I unfortunately cannot handle the peppery notes of VBIC


----------



## kimbo

@rogue zombie and the other DIY'ers, i am looking for a nice minty, toffee caramel kinda vape

Like that mint sunrise toffee's you use to get


----------



## Kareem

Hi. Made a recipe that I found in this thread but put too much vanilla @ cupcake in. 6% instead of 0.5% thought it was vanilla custard. Will it overpower the juice? Never used it before.


----------



## rogue zombie

kimbo said:


> @rogue zombie and the other DIY'ers, i am looking for a nice minty, toffee caramel kinda vape
> 
> Like that mint sunrise toffee's you use to get



That sounds good actually.

I have nothing like that, but I would start with a tiny bit of INW Mint.

Maybe Caramel Candy and some cream.

I use INW Mint @ 0.35%
And I'm sure 1% Bavarian Cream would compliment the Caramel.

Not sure about percentage for Caramel though, I've never used it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Kareem said:


> Hi. Made a recipe that I found in this thread but put too much vanilla @ cupcake in. 6% instead of 0.5% thought it was vanilla custard. Will it overpower the juice? Never used it before.



Ya your juice is just going to taste like cake primarily


----------



## rogue zombie

rogue zombie said:


> Ya your juice is just going to taste like cake primarily



Might work as a cake recipe though. I doubt it will totally suck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem

I'll just let it steep and keep my finger crossed


----------



## NewOobY

NaZa05 said:


> My first mix of mustard milk came out amazingly well. I waited 2 weeks for it to steep only to finish 3/4 the bottle in one night


told you bro, this is always a good first recipe. grats man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> told you bro, this is always a good first recipe. grats man



The better advice would have been to make more . Now I'm stuck with a quarter bottle which will finish tonight and nothing more for 2 weeks lol. It's exactly like your favourite juice being out of stock from all vendors.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY

thing is you should always make smaller amounts on a new recipe, now that you know it works make a lot. Then for fun use that recipe as a base and add something to it, again make a small amount of this because it is kinda a new recipe. Do something strange like add 0.5% pineapple or something else - you never know something strange may actually work and become your new ADV - it's always good to have variety in my opinion. I've never made more than 100ml of a single recipe in one month, just because I like variety. Even if I make 100ml of that same recipe each month, which is what I do. I make 400ml's (4X100ml) of recipes I know work and about 90ml(3X30ml) of new recipes. So I always have enough juice for the month, and can change it up when I get bored of a recipe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> thing is you should always make smaller amounts on a new recipe, now that you know it works make a lot. Then for fun use that recipe as a base and add something to it, again make a small amount of this because it is kinda a new recipe. Do something strange like add 0.5% pineapple or something else - you never know something strange may actually work and become your new ADV - it's always good to have variety in my opinion. I've never made more than 100ml of a single recipe in one month, just because I like variety. Even if I make 100ml of that same recipe each month, which is what I do. I make 400ml's (4X100ml) of recipes I know work and about 90ml(3X30ml) of new recipes. So I always have enough juice for the month, and can change it up when I get bored of a recipe.



Will give this a try my PB recipe is also not to bad bit to heavy on the PB side so it's too sweet. Will try tweak it and try again this weekend.

I will give the yellow cake I made a go tonight as well. This recipe I played around on my own so might flop massively


----------



## NewOobY

NaZa05 said:


> Will give this a try my PB recipe is also not to bad bit to heavy on the PB side so it's too sweet. Will try tweak it and try again this weekend.
> 
> I will give the yellow cake I made a go tonight as well. This recipe I played around on my own so might flop massively


You never know man, your yellow cake could be a winner . Did you add caramel to it? Those playing around recipes sometimes turn out to be absolute winners dude. Be positive *sharp*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> You never know man, your yellow cake could be a winner . Did you add caramel to it? Those playing around recipes sometimes turn out to be absolute winners dude. Be positive *sharp*


No caramel in the supply went with
Almond
Bavarian Cream
Cake Yellow

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Please post the mustard milk recipe 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05

kyle_redbull said:


> Please post the mustard milk recipe
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



10% Vanilla bean Ice cream
10% strawberry ripe

I'm going to try it with strawberry sweet as well. I made mine at 30/70 PG/VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks bud

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

NaZa05 said:


> No caramel in the supply went with
> Almond
> Bavarian Cream
> Cake Yellow


almond is a very strong flavor, well the TFA variant I have is super strong and I have to use it in concentrations less than 1% - else it over powers everything. Are you using FA variant?


----------



## rvdwesth

Guys The Pirates are working on a bunch of recipies we will post here using Designer Vapes concentrates. Watch this space.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> almond is a very strong flavor, well the TFA variant I have is super strong and I have to use it in concentrations less than 1% - else it over powers everything. Are you using FA variant?



Yes I'm using it in FA variant hope it doesn't overpower the rest.


----------



## NewOobY

NaZa05 said:


> Yes I'm using it in FA variant hope it doesn't overpower the rest.


my FA Almond should be arriving today woot, then I'm gonna mix a real bottle of Rhodonite - I literally cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> my FA Almond should be arriving today woot, then I'm gonna mix a real bottle of Rhodonite - I literally cannot wait.


I've been wanting to mix that for 2 weeks but I am missing 3 ingredients so will have to wait for the next order before. Let me know how it comes out. If it's any good i'll just take your and you can mix more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

MoneymanVape said:


> If anyone figures out the Recipe for Milk lab Frappe PLEASE let me know



If someone does figure that out I'm almost sure they taking that to the grave.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

True


----------



## method1

deleted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

rogue zombie said:


> Thank you, that sounds like my kind of juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Have u managed to try this recipe as yet, got my mates begging me for more.... would love some more feedback on this


----------



## rogue zombie

Sickboy77 said:


> Have u managed to try this recipe as yet, got my mates begging me for more.... would love some more feedback on this



Yes, sorry, I scribble recipes down, and often forget where I got them

this recipe?

*Tfa lemon & lime @ 1%
Tfa sweet & tart @ 2%
Skyblue mentol @ .3%
Cap blueberry @ 4%*

I used a mixture of FA Lemon Sicily 75% 0.and 0.35 Inw Lime to create the 'Lemon Lime' as I dont have the TFA one.

After a week steeping is really nice! Soury sweet is awesome. I will make it again.

I will also buy that TFA Lemon Lime next time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Does anyone have the recipe for urban grape or a grape like Fanta grape 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

NaZa05 said:


> 10% Vanilla bean Ice cream
> 10% strawberry ripe
> 
> I'm going to try it with strawberry sweet as well. I made mine at 30/70 PG/VG


Are any sweetners required is it quite sweet already 



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05

kyle_redbull said:


> Are any sweetners required is it quite sweet already
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



No sweetener just as is bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Shake and vape or how many days to steep and what steeping process is required 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05

kyle_redbull said:


> Shake and vape or how many days to steep and what steeping process is required
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I just put it in the cupboard first batch was 2 weeks steep. Maybe the regulars can tell you what they did with this recipe


----------



## ettiennedj

I am looking at mixing a Castle Long clone as my first DIY but see that Acetyl Pyrazine 5% is needed (1.5% only). Unfortunately cant find a store that has any in stock. I believe this is a nutty flavor as such can this be substituted with any other flavors? The recipe calls for Toasted Almond so not sure if i should up the % or substitute completely?


----------



## Lingogrey

ettiennedj said:


> I am looking at mixing a Castle Long clone as my first DIY but see that Acetyl Pyrazine 5% is needed (1.5% only). Unfortunately cant find a store that has any in stock. I believe this is a nutty flavor as such can this be substituted with any other flavors? The recipe calls for Toasted Almond so not sure if i should up the % or substitute completely?


Hi @ettiennedj 

I've made a Castle Long clone variation before without Acetyl Pyrazine and it worked quite well. Although upping the Toasted Almond (I actually used TFA Pistachio, which also works well with the coconut, bourbon & vanilla) won't give you the same effect as AP, you could perhaps up it by 0.5 or 1 % if you wish.


----------



## Viper_SA

Leaves of Darkness Recipe. Created by @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley

This is the first mix I did with my new scale, haven't thought of a name for it yet.

Really good shake n vape, the bitterness of the lemon balances well against the sweetness of the berries, and there is a hint of tartness as well. I expect the creams to shine through nicely after a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> almond is a very strong flavor, well the TFA variant I have is super strong and I have to use it in concentrations less than 1% - else it over powers everything. Are you using FA variant?



So the yellow cake turned out to be quite nice. The almond didn't overpower the cake flavour. Could have probably done with a bit more steeping but I couldn't wait any longer.

Made big batches this weekend, 100ml peach mango smoothie posted earlier in this thread and 2 x mustard milk but made 1 with a twist of 7% strawberry and 3% raspberry sweet so lets see how that turns out.


----------



## NewOobY

NaZa05 said:


> So the yellow cake turned out to be quite nice. The almond didn't overpower the cake flavour. Could have probably done with a bit more steeping but I couldn't wait any longer.
> 
> Made big batches this weekend, 100ml peach mango smoothie posted earlier in this thread and 2 x mustard milk but made 1 with a twist of 7% strawberry and 3% raspberry sweet so lets see how that turns out.


ahhh nice dude  wooot, well done bro - love you that you are experimenting a bit with raspberry those are always wicked recipes man. 
You should try that spiced milk recipe I posted that was directed at you - a while back, it's also something special man. 

I'm currently trying a chocolate milk, but it is failing badly. It's not absolutely terrible - but it's not what I want. Also it seems like the chocolate flavoring i'm using has an alcoholic smell to it. Which isn't my favorite thing atm.


----------



## NaZa05

NewOobY said:


> ahhh nice dude  wooot, well done bro - love you that you are experimenting a bit with raspberry those are always wicked recipes man.
> You should try that spiced milk recipe I posted that was directed at you - a while back, it's also something special man.
> 
> I'm currently trying a chocolate milk, but it is failing badly. It's not absolutely terrible - but it's not what I want. Also it seems like the chocolate flavoring i'm using has an alcoholic smell to it. Which isn't my favorite thing atm.



I will definitely give that spiced milk a try. Must just find it and I will try it tonight.

The failures are still fun though I'm failing a coffee mix at the moment with too much cocoa, think I need to just add more coffee and dairy milk to it and hope I can fix it.

I thought this DIY thing would be hard(it is hard) but I'm loving it actually. It is very rewarding when it works. I gave someone at the office my PB I tried and they like it so much they thought It was from a vendor. The dude wants me to make him a 100ml of the juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Just finished steeping my pina colada cheesecake and its pretty wicked.

3 week steeping for best coconut flavour

Pina colada @ 10%
Coconut @ 3 %
Cheesecake graham crust @ 4%
Pineapple @ .5%
Skyblue menthol @ 2 drops per 50ml

Coconut has come through so nicely, been battling to get that perfect balance and found it in this recipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Another simple but awesome tasting recipe

All tfa

Berry crunch @ 3%
Sweet cream @ 1%
Bavarian cream @ .5%

5 day steep and its really smooth and crunchy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Just did a shake n vape seems its going to be a keeper for me. 
Cap Apple Pie 6%
Cap Cinnamon Danish Swirl 4%
Cap Vanilla Bean Ice cream 5%

80/20 vg/pg. Very happy so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Just filled a tank of BluMallow after 3 hours speed steeping and 3 days in the cupboard. 
I'm actually enjoying this alot and don't think it needs anymore steeping.

I got the idea from a thread here somewhere, I just substituted MM for cream.

Blueberry 5%
Marshmallow 5%
80VG/20PG 

I'm still very new to DIY so I'm doing alot of simple recipes, 1, 2, or 3 flavours, expermienting with %. Everyone's palate is different and while 10% of a single flavour suits me for some it might be too weak r too strong. Nevermind the fact that 10% of a FA concentrate does not equal 10% of the same flavour from TPA for instance.
But this is part of the fun, for me at least. Next up for me is to start trying to clone a few juices that I really like namely 2, Gush and Heathen - I have the recipes and these I'm going to make using the exact concentrates in the recipes no substituting CAP for FA etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

My first proper DIY order just placed, based on a few recipes seen here and a couple others to experiment with. Hope it works out!

FW Yellow Cake Flavour Concentrate
TFA Malted Milk Flavour Concentrate
TFA Milk (Dairy) Flavour Concentrate
TFA Vanilla Swirl Flavour Concentrate
TFA Root Beer Flavour Concentrate
TFA Cantaloupe Flavour Concentrate
TFA Strawberry (Ripe) Flavour Concentrate
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 Flavour Concentrate
TFA Bavarian Cream DX Flavour Concentrate
FA Fresh Cream Flavour Concentrate
TFA Honey Flavour Concentrate
FLV Milk & Honey Flavour Concentrate
FW Hazelnut Flavour Concentrate
CAP Sugar Cookie V2 Flavour Concentrate
TFA Honeydew Flavour Concentrate
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavour Concentrate
TFA Berry Crunch Flavour Concentrate
TFA Marshmallow Flavour Concentrate
TFA Sweet Raspberry Flavour Concentrate
TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) Flavour Concentrate
INW Biscuit Flavour Concentrate

Any good recipe ideas will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Effjh said:


> My first proper DIY order just placed, based on a few recipes seen here and a couple others to experiment with. Hope it works out!
> 
> FW Yellow Cake Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Malted Milk Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Milk (Dairy) Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Vanilla Swirl Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Root Beer Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Cantaloupe Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Strawberry (Ripe) Flavour Concentrate
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Bavarian Cream DX Flavour Concentrate
> FA Fresh Cream Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Honey Flavour Concentrate
> FLV Milk & Honey Flavour Concentrate
> FW Hazelnut Flavour Concentrate
> CAP Sugar Cookie V2 Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Honeydew Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Berry Crunch Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Marshmallow Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Sweet Raspberry Flavour Concentrate
> TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) Flavour Concentrate
> INW Biscuit Flavour Concentrate
> 
> Any good recipe ideas will be appreciated.


Recipe im really liking at the moment

Berry crunch @ 3%
Vanila bean ice cream @ 5%
Bavarian cream @ 2%
Sweet cream @ 1%

Nice smooth creamy flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ

NewOobY said:


> my FA Almond should be arriving today woot, then I'm gonna mix a real bottle of Rhodonite - I literally cannot wait.


How was it NewOobY?


----------



## NewOobY

@ShamZ it's still steeping, it smells amazing though. Much better than my mixes with TFA Almond

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Sickboy77 said:


> Recipe im really liking at the moment
> 
> Berry crunch @ 3%
> Vanila bean ice cream @ 5%
> Bavarian cream @ 2%
> Sweet cream @ 1%
> 
> Nice smooth creamy flavour


I think you have everything to make @Ezekiel 's steri-stumpi bubble gum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NewOobY

Sickboy77 said:


> Recipe im really liking at the moment
> 
> Berry crunch @ 3%
> Vanila bean ice cream @ 5%
> Bavarian cream @ 2%
> Sweet cream @ 1%
> 
> Nice smooth creamy flavour


Hey man, try a milk n honey flavour. Something like:
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 Flavour Concentrate 1%
TFA Bavarian Cream DX Flavour Concentrate 2%
FA Fresh Cream Flavour Concentrate 1.5%
TFA Honey Flavour Concentrate 0.5%
FLV Milk & Honey Flavour Concentrate 3%
FW Hazelnut Flavour Concentrate 1 drop per 10ml
CAP Sugar Cookie V2 Flavour Concentrate 2%

This will need to steep for a long time, to let that cookie come out a bit and to let the custard make the creams thicker if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ

Awesome @NewOobY . Let us know how it tastes once ready


----------



## Ziggy

Hey guys 
So I've decided to start making my own juice after finding out how sub ohm'ing drinks the stuff up 
What I wanted to know is where do I buy the flavouring and diluted nicotine ?


----------



## Nailedit77

Been very busy with my daily diy and finally I got a bunch of wicked mixes, some clones and some I made up as I was going along 

In total with some other mixes I got stashed, I got about 600ml

Should keep me going for a little while

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Effjh

Thanks for the recipe suggestions @Sickboy77 and @NewOobY, will definitely give those a try. Concentrates only arriving Monday, but will let you know how they turned out in a couple of weeks. Any other flavour suggestions that would compliment my current list well? Got a feeling this is going to turn into a bit of a money pit soon.


----------



## Nailedit77

Effjh said:


> Thanks for the recipe suggestions @Sickboy77 and @NewOobY, will definitely give those a try. Concentrates only arriving Monday, but will let you know how they turned out in a couple of weeks. Any other flavour suggestions that would compliment my current list well? Got a feeling this is going to turn into a bit of a money pit soon.


Pleasure, do lots of research and make samples before trying to wack out big quantities... steeping ur mixes is a must and always always make notes of what u are mixing at what percentages

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NewOobY

Effjh said:


> Thanks for the recipe suggestions @Sickboy77 and @NewOobY, will definitely give those a try. Concentrates only arriving Monday, but will let you know how they turned out in a couple of weeks. Any other flavour suggestions that would compliment my current list well? Got a feeling this is going to turn into a bit of a money pit soon.


lol no doubt it will turn into a money pit, however at a certain point it does stabilize - once you've figured out exactly what you like and you have enough flavors to turn good recipes . It fun though, so enjoy it man - money is nothing if you having fun...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

My way of mixing juice 





Works like a charm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

Sickboy77 said:


> Works like a charm


creative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Anyone into floral or unusual juice... 

Vaping and loving this:

TFA Honeysuckle 4%
INW Mint 0.25%

you can use any strong Mint. Preferably a clean or crisp mint (not creamy)

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig

rogue zombie said:


> Anyone into floral or unusual juice...
> 
> Vaping and loving this:
> 
> TFA Honeysuckle 4%
> INW Mint 0.25%
> 
> you can use any strong Mint. Preferably a clean or crisp mint (not creamy)
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


@rogue zombie how would you describe INW cactus?


----------



## Effjh

Sickboy77 said:


> My way of mixing juice
> View attachment 50583
> View attachment 50584
> View attachment 50585
> 
> 
> Works like a charm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Ziggy said:


> Hey guys
> So I've decided to start making my own juice after finding out how sub ohm'ing drinks the stuff up
> What I wanted to know is where do I buy the flavouring and diluted nicotine ?


You can try clyrolinx they have a vendor here CLYROLINX. I recently bought some concentrates and 2L of premixed VG/PG/Nic @ 80/20/3.3mg - the premix makes it simple as you can just add flavour. Adding 10% flavour will bring the nic down to +-3mg. 
I made quite a few simple juices with just premix + 10% single flavour and some with 2 flavours at 5% each. 

So far this is working out easily this way. I made a Strawberry Banana mix at 5% each and after vaping a tank of it today I realised the banana is too strong that the strawberry doesn't come through. I like the strength of the banana so next mix will be 7% strawberry with 5% banana. 
It's this simple playing around with flavours and tweaking them to your taste that makes DIY great. 

Good luck with your DIY venture. And do come back here and share your progress please. We can all learn alot from each other, I know I have learnt bucket loads!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

daniel craig said:


> @rogue zombie how would you describe INW cactus?



It's a difficult one,

It's light in flavour, rich in texture.

I don't know, something between a Pear and Melon, but not as sweet as either. If that makes sense :/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

Effjh said:


>



I'm kanging this idea! Bloody marvelous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

Sickboy77 said:


> Pleasure, do lots of research and make samples before trying to wack out big quantities... steeping ur mixes is a must and always always make notes of what u are mixing at what percentages



Thanks yeah I've been doing this, only been DIY'ing for a month now, but with Vapour Mountain concentrates, so mostly my own concoctions. Looking forward to now venturing into the more well known brands and following tried and tested recipes. Hopefully I'll be able to share some of my own originals on here soon too. This thread is a wealth of information, you guys are awesome. Can't wait to contribute to it myself

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh

Greyz said:


> I'm kanging this idea! Bloody marvelous!



Kang away! There are no deadmau5 logo's on any of the equipment used 
Funny what innovation pure laziness and boredom can breed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Effjh said:


> Kang away! There are no deadmau5 logo's on any of the equipment used
> Funny what innovation pure laziness and boredom can breed.



Lmao I'll be sure to make sure the meat carver I buy has a different font

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey

rogue zombie said:


> It's a difficult one,
> 
> It's light in flavour, rich in texture.
> 
> I don't know, something between a Pear and Melon, but not as sweet as either. If that makes sense :/


Great description! To me it tastes quite a lot like (specifically) red prickly pears which I think Cactus Fruit is another name for. The "pear" in the name might allude to the fact that prickly pears do have quite a 'peary' taste, something I didn't realise for some reason before I read your description. In Afrikaans it's called "turksvye" and I certainly don't get a 'figgy' taste from it (the actual fruit and the INW concentrate), although there might actually be a hint of rosewater / Turkish Delight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lingogrey said:


> Great description! To me it tastes quite a lot like (specifically) red prickly pears which I think Cactus Fruit is another name for. The "pear" in the name might allude to the fact that prickly pears do have quite a 'peary' taste, something I didn't realise for some reason before I read your description. In Afrikaans it's called "turksvye" and I certainly don't get a 'figgy' taste from it (the actual fruit and the INW concentrate), although there might actually be a hint of rosewater / Turkish Delight.


Oh ya. Interesting.
Ive never had prickly pear. But i will def need to try some

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

How does nicotine effect your flavour ???


----------



## Lingogrey

MoneymanVape said:


> How does nicotine effect your flavour ???


I personally find that even really good quality non-degraded nicotine adds a slight 'pepperiness' to the flavor (when comparing 0 mg juice to 3 or 6 mg for instance). I've been making some 12 / 15 mg juices for a friend where I made some of them according to the exact same recipes for myself in 3 mg and there it was especially noticeable to me. However, I find that because I'm used to that little bit of the nic taste something is actually missing for me in the flavor of 0 mg juices (even though that flavor is arguably 'objectively' purer) and when I recently had a great 0 mg juice it tasted noticeably better (and not just because of the nic kick) when I added some nic (100 mg nic, of which I had to add very low concentrations to get to 3 mg - thus the juice was not noticeably diluted). This leads me to suspect that one does not necessarily get 'better' flavor when not adding nic; I think it really all depends on what your taste buds have become accustomed to (and the slight pepperiness might play a part in rounding out the flavor for those of us whose tastebuds have become trained to expect it)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## MoneymanVape

I totally agree, with my 5ml test batchbi onley add noc once i think its something worth vaping. Like tonight. Made a juice then tested. Was nice. Added nic tast bit different. Put 2 % extra flave in next batxh. Will steep for week test add nic and test again and see. Want a nice flavour out not to purfumay


----------



## Greyz

I gotta agree with adding nic at the end @MoneymanVape - I wasted alot of nic chucking out sunlight juice that had nic in. 
Do you also find after adding nic and steeping for a few days that you juice changes colour? Right now I only have nic from 2 different suppliers and the colour change occurs with both. 
I read it's got to do with oxidation of the nic over time, but just need a local opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Yes it does and you are correct in saying it got to do with oxidation

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Papa_Lazarou ive been meaning to ask you,
In giving someone DIY info, you said to use either Koolada or menthol, "but not both..."

Why is that? It sounded like you may know something I don't


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> @Papa_Lazarou ive been meaning to ask you,
> In giving someone DIY info, you said to use either Koolada or menthol, "but not both..."
> 
> Why is that? It sounded like you may know something I don't



I suggested that to that particular person because he wasn't an experienced DIY'er and my recommendation was to experiment with each flavour individually before lunging into mixing. That includes "cooling" agents like koolada and menthol - use one or the other (better yet, try both) to get used to what they do in a juice.

So, it wasn't a "rule" I was suggesting to him - just further recommendation of a scientific method to gain experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I suggested that to that particular person because he wasn't an experienced DIY'er and my recommendation was to experiment with each flavour individually before lunging into mixing. That includes "cooling" agents like koolada and menthol - use one or the other (better yet, try both) to get used to what they do in a juice.
> 
> So, it wasn't a "rule" I was suggesting to him - just further recommendation of a scientific method to gain experience.


Oh lol,
I thought it may have been for some scientific reason.

That makes sense 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy

Thanks so much 


Greyz said:


> You can try clyrolinx they have a vendor here CLYROLINX. I recently bought some concentrates and 2L of premixed VG/PG/Nic @ 80/20/3.3mg - the premix makes it simple as you can just add flavour. Adding 10% flavour will bring the nic down to +-3mg.
> I made quite a few simple juices with just premix + 10% single flavour and some with 2 flavours at 5% each.
> 
> So far this is working out easily this way. I made a Strawberry Banana mix at 5% each and after vaping a tank of it today I realised the banana is too strong that the strawberry doesn't come through. I like the strength of the banana so next mix will be 7% strawberry with 5% banana.
> It's this simple playing around with flavours and tweaking them to your taste that makes DIY great.
> 
> Good luck with your DIY venture. And do come back here and share your progress please. We can all learn alot from each other, I know I have learnt bucket l

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey all

I'm looking for a dark/spicy/ exotic tobacco concentrate that doesn't have that "ashy" note? Pipe or whatever - I want to use it to finish off a tobacco base.

cc @Viper_SA (I know you like you some bac)


----------



## Viper_SA

@rogue zombie, I quite like the Perique Black, Latakia and Dark Vapure from FA. For spice, maybe add some Clove? People say the Dark vapure has liquerice notes, but to my pallette it's just a semi-sweet, dark pipe tobacco. I get very little flavor notes some guys talk about here, and never taste anything on inhale, just on exhale, and mostly when I exhale through the nose. Burley is also a good idea, has a slightly bitter, herb-like taste to me on exhale. But very subtle. Think I have FW Burley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Hey all
> 
> I'm looking for a dark/spicy/ exotic tobacco concentrate that doesn't have that "ashy" note? Pipe or whatever - I want to use it to finish off a tobacco base.
> 
> cc @Viper_SA (I know you like you some bac)



INW Gold Ducat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> INW Gold Ducat.


Oh ye, 

Ive seen its very popular

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape

Need Help. 
So im working on a mango berry mix juice. Taste not to bad for my first shot. But it need something. The inhale is nice. It needs like......say 'body'. Something on the exhale. Any idees?


----------



## Wesley

MoneymanVape said:


> Need Help.
> So im working on a mango berry mix juice. Taste not to bad for my first shot. But it need something. The inhale is nice. It needs like......say 'body'. Something on the exhale. Any idees?


What's your recipe? I would add some INW Cactus at 0.3%. Works for all fruity mixes and is a staple in my box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Cactus? What does it taste like and what does it do to fruit mix?


----------



## Wesley

MoneymanVape said:


> Cactus? What does it taste like and what does it do to fruit mix?


At 0.3% it won't impart any taste, but will give your juice a 'wetness' which works well with fruits. I think this is the 'body' you're looking for.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Oky sweet wil order month end☺


----------



## Nailedit77

One of my best tasting mixes to date!!!

Banana ripe @ 6%
Dragonfruit @ 4%
Bavarian cream @ 2%
Pineapple @ 2%
Sweet cream @ 2%
Mango @ 8%

Fruity, creamy and soooo smooth

Calling it Dragon's teeth

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz

Sickboy77 said:


> One of my best tasting mixes to date!!!
> 
> Banana ripe @ 6%
> Dragonfruit @ 4%
> Bavarian cream @ 2%
> Pineapple @ 2%
> Sweet cream @ 2%
> Mango @ 8%
> 
> Fruity, creamy and soooo smooth
> 
> Calling it Dragon's teeth



I have almost all of the ingredients besides the Bavarian Cream, can you suggest a sub for it? This juice has 3 of my fave fruits I love to vape on so I'm sure I'll enjoy it!


----------



## Nailedit77

Greyz said:


> I have almost all of the ingredients besides the Bavarian Cream, can you suggest a sub for it? This juice has 3 of my fave fruits I love to vape on so I'm sure I'll enjoy it!


Don't really know what u could sub with, maybe some milk or whipped cream. Will actually give them a try as well, bavarian cream adds nice creamy flavour to it tho.
Maybe one of the other diy guys could assist more


----------



## Nailedit77

This one is also wicked, nice and smooth with that wicked cheesecake taste

Cheesecake graham crust @ 8%
Dragonfruit @ 3%
Vanilla swirl @ 5%

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Maybe VBIC

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Sickboy77 said:


> Don't really know what u could sub with, maybe some milk or whipped cream. Will actually give them a try as well, bavarian cream adds nice creamy flavour to it tho.
> Maybe one of the other diy guys could assist more


I have Milk, Malted Milk and Cream. Bav cream is on next month's list as I finished my 10ml. At one stage I was adding 1ml of Bav cream to everything lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Sickboy77 said:


> This one is also wicked, nice and smooth with that wicked cheesecake taste
> 
> Cheesecake graham crust @ 8%
> Dragonfruit @ 3%
> Vanilla swirl @ 5%



Finally 1 I can try out as soon as I get home  Shake and Vape or steep for a week?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

rogue zombie said:


> Hey all
> 
> I'm looking for a dark/spicy/ exotic tobacco concentrate that doesn't have that "ashy" note? Pipe or whatever - I want to use it to finish off a tobacco base.
> 
> cc @Viper_SA (I know you like you some bac)


Any of FA's 7 leaves (3%), Virginia (3%), Storm (1%) or Shade (2%) should all work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Greyz said:


> Finally 1 I can try out as soon as I get home  Shake and Vape or steep for a week?


I steeped mine for 3 days and its nice, but I think steep for at least a week. Give it a try after mixing and u'll know from there

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sickboy77 said:


> I steeped mine for 3 days and its nice, but I think steep for at least a week. Give it a try after mixing and I'll know from there


If I warm or hot bath it for how long and at water temp must the water be to speed the steep up. Did u air it for an hour once a day including shaking or just shake initially and let it stand for 1 week? Sorry trying to understand what steeping method u used?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

kyle_redbull said:


> If I warm or hot bath it for how long and at water temp must the water be to speed the steep up. Did u air it for an hour once a day including shaking or just shake initially and let it stand for 1 week? Sorry trying to understand what steeping method u used?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I mix, shake and store in cool dark place. I don't like warm bath for my mixes
Mix, shake like hell and store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks @Sickboy77

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

kyle_redbull said:


> If I warm or hot bath it for how long and at water temp must the water be to speed the steep up. Did u air it for an hour once a day including shaking or just shake initially and let it stand for 1 week? Sorry trying to understand what steeping method u used?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think don't let the temps get over 50 degrees, stay in the 40's and you won't affect the taste. I do this for juices I can't wait to try - a few hours can cover a few days steeping.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> I think don't let the temps get over 50 degrees, stay in the 40's and you won't affect the taste. I do this for juices I can't wait to try - a few hours can cover a few days steeping.


Thanks bud how many days is a few days. What about low to high 30s? How long do u bath them for exactly 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud how many days is a few days. What about low to high 30s? How long do u bath them for exactly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I'm still very much in the experimental stages of my DIY, so YMMV, I cant give you an exact number of days to hours ratio. If I use my Strawnana recipe as an example, initially I would steep it for a week before it was right. Now I do the "hot bath" at 40 degrees (I use an old baby temp monitor) and try keep the juices at a constant temp fpor 4-5 hours. I then shake and steep in the cupboard for 3-4 days and it's good to go.
I can only guess that longer in the hot bath will mean less time in the cupboard. I'm still fooiling around with this method - while I source myself a UC at a reasonable price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> I'm still very much in the experimental stages of my DIY, so YMMV, I cant give you an exact number of days to hours ratio. If I use my Strawnana recipe as an example, initially I would steep it for a week before it was right. Now I do the "hot bath" at 40 degrees (I use an old baby temp monitor) and try keep the juices at a constant temp fpor 4-5 hours. I then shake and steep in the cupboard for 3-4 days and it's good to go.
> I can only guess that longer in the hot bath will mean less time in the cupboard. I'm still fooiling around with this method - while I source myself a UC at a reasonable price.


Makes sense bud have u shared that recipe going to buy ingredients end of the month from VV. Maybe some of the experienced diyers can help us and advise at what is the best temp to bath as well the ratio for days to hours? For example if the steep is 2 weeks by bathing it for 5 hours at 40 degrees u have now halved ur steep time. Etc @rogue zombie 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Papa_Lazarou 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh no sorry guys. I dont heat steep at all, so I wouldn't know

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

Heat steeping isn't worthwhile if you have time to steep it properly.

Time and careful degassing is a much better solution than heat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz

Mike said:


> Heat steeping isn't worthwhile if you have time to steep it properly.
> 
> Time and careful degassing is a much better solution than heat.



Thanks Mike, can you please share some of your methods with us? Especially the degassing part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> Heat steeping isn't worthwhile if you have time to steep it properly.
> 
> Time and careful degassing is a much better solution than heat.



Aah the ENO™ method.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Mike said:


> Heat steeping isn't worthwhile if you have time to steep it properly.
> 
> Time and careful degassing is a much better solution than heat.


Thanks Mike please explain degassing method and what u do when steeping how long etc

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Mike if you cannot wait for the steep then heat is the only way right? If so what methods time frame Temps etc?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

I've also heard that heat steeping shortens the lifespan of the juice. So if you do heat steep, use it up in a few months

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike

method1 said:


> Aah the ENO™ method.



Yup, one ENO tab in a glass of water, drink it, then wait for your juice to steep!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> Yup, one ENO tab in a glass of water, drink it, then wait for your juice to steep!!!



This works. Can confirm. High success rate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel

A few solutions for those who cannot wait:

A) get yourself a timed lock box:
http://www.thekitchensafe.com
Throw it in there and lock for two weeks - if you cant get to it you cant vape it!

B) Drink yourself in a stupor everynight in order to have a hangover the next morning. No juice/nicotine will taste good then, and you can give your evil liver some well-deserved punishment.

C) Get a wife/husband/one-of-each who hates vaping! If you are not allowed to vape you're not going to finish your well-crafted juices!

D) Stick your face into everything at the local playground and get sick as hell. Only pure PG and menthols for you!

E) Mix all of your juices at 36 mg. You won't touch them for 2 weeks, gauranteed!

F) Purposefully add 10% of Lychee, Cheesecake or Naturally Extracted socks to each of your diy juices.

G) Vape 15% of Fuji Apple once a week and get a weekly dose of vapers tongue. Then you might as well vape pure VG than your steeping creations!

I alternate between these suggestions when Im greedy and cannot stop vaping my juices. Ive found them better than any speed-steeping methods.

In all seriousness, wait it out. If you have to vape it, make enough so that it lasts for the indicated steeping time. Vaping a few drops a day and noting how the juice changes over time is very rewarding, and will add to your DIY knowledge more than any subreddit ever could. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## method1

Ezekiel said:


> A few solutions for those who cannot wait:
> 
> A) get yourself a timed lock box:
> http://www.thekitchensafe.com
> Throw it in there and lock for two weeks - if you cant get to it you cant vape it!
> 
> B) Drink yourself in a stupor everynight in order to have a hangover the next morning. No juice/nicotine will taste good then, and you can give your evil liver some well-deserved punishment.
> 
> C) Get a wife/husband/one-of-each who hates vaping! If you are not allowed to vape you're not going to finish your well-crafted juices!
> 
> D) Stick your face into everything at the local playground and get sick as hell. Only pure PG and menthols for you!
> 
> E) Mix all of your juices at 36 mg. You won't touch them for 2 weeks, gauranteed!
> 
> F) Purposefully add 10% of Lychee, Cheesecake or Naturally Extracted socks to each of your diy juices.
> 
> G) Vape 15% of Fuji Apple once a week and get a weekly dose of vapers tongue. Then you might as well vape pure VG than your steeping creations!
> 
> I alternate between these suggestions when Im greedy and cannot stop vaping my juices. Ive found them better than any speed-steeping methods.
> 
> In all seriousness, wait it out. If you have to vape it, make enough so that it lasts for the indicated steeping time. Vaping a few drops a day and noting how the juice changes over time is very rewarding, and will add to your DIY knowledge more than any subreddit ever could.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



The only caveat here is that NES (naturally extracted socks) have a lengthy pre-steep & preparation time before extraction can commence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## YeOldeOke

Greyz said:


> I think don't let the temps get over 50 degrees, stay in the 40's and you won't affect the taste. I do this for juices I can't wait to try - a few hours can cover a few days steeping.



I've been mixing for a long time, back in the day. But I never did the speed steeping thing, just mix, shake and store for 2 weeks. Now I've been looking at trying the hot bath thing, but everything I've read says ideal temp is 65C/150F ?


----------



## Mike

Come on guys, @method1 and @Ezekiel I told you about sock juice in confidence!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Ezekiel said:


> A few solutions for those who cannot wait:
> 
> A) get yourself a timed lock box:
> http://www.thekitchensafe.com
> Throw it in there and lock for two weeks - if you cant get to it you cant vape it!
> 
> B) Drink yourself in a stupor everynight in order to have a hangover the next morning. No juice/nicotine will taste good then, and you can give your evil liver some well-deserved punishment.
> 
> C) Get a wife/husband/one-of-each who hates vaping! If you are not allowed to vape you're not going to finish your well-crafted juices!
> 
> D) Stick your face into everything at the local playground and get sick as hell. Only pure PG and menthols for you!
> 
> E) Mix all of your juices at 36 mg. You won't touch them for 2 weeks, gauranteed!
> 
> F) Purposefully add 10% of Lychee, Cheesecake or Naturally Extracted socks to each of your diy juices.
> 
> G) Vape 15% of Fuji Apple once a week and get a weekly dose of vapers tongue. Then you might as well vape pure VG than your steeping creations!
> 
> I alternate between these suggestions when Im greedy and cannot stop vaping my juices. Ive found them better than any speed-steeping methods.
> 
> In all seriousness, wait it out. If you have to vape it, make enough so that it lasts for the indicated steeping time. Vaping a few drops a day and noting how the juice changes over time is very rewarding, and will add to your DIY knowledge more than any subreddit ever could.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


    this was excellent I love it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Mike said:


> Come on guys, @method1 and @Ezekiel I told you about sock juice in confidence!!!


Sorry man, I forgot. At least I havent been able to clone the batch you gave me, no matter how much Hairy Hobbit Feet (TFA) I add.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel

method1 said:


> The only caveat here is that NES (naturally extracted socks) have a lengthy pre-steep & preparation time before extraction can commence.


Very true. I tried walking with PG in my shoes last month, but still just tasted like strawberries and cream in the end.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> Come on guys, @method1 and @Ezekiel I told you about sock juice in confidence!!!



Do you prefer nylon or cotton? As if anyone could prefer nylon.



Ezekiel said:


> Very true. I tried walking with PG in my shoes last month, but still just tasted like strawberries and cream in the end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hmm sounds like you could be using nylon, or maybe a fabric blend? I know some people also suggest open toed shoes but IME this is only good for German flavours.


----------



## Greyz

YeOldeOke said:


> I've been mixing for a long time, back in the day. But I never did the speed steeping thing, just mix, shake and store for 2 weeks. Now I've been looking at trying the hot bath thing, but everything I've read says ideal temp is 65C/150F ?


I was advised by spydro to not go over 50 degrees. But I will try 60 on my next batch have and see if it makes a difference.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh

Dammit guys, Mustard Milk is yummy. Beats most strawberry milkshake juices I've tried. Got a few batches of different mixes made up and steeping. Something about DIY'ing is so liberating, you can make juices to your own personal taste. 

One thing I've noticed is how time consuming and irritating it is mixing with syringes for recipes with many flavours. Ordered a scale off amazon, but looking to get a couple of graduated cylinders to ease the suffering for the time being. Any idea where to get this type of measuring equipment easily in Cape Town or online?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

My new fave thing is mixing up concentrates with juices I didn't enjoy or got tired of the flavour. 
My biggest success so far has been FFS The Deli Express which I enjoyed at first but soon had enough of the strong pancake cinnamon.
In walked DDD and my love for chocolate cinnamon bakery type vapes was in full swing.
So I have been adding 1ml of Milk chocolate per 10ml. It's dropping the nic down but man I'm loving the chocolate pancakes goodness.

Long live DIY!


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> My new fave thing is mixing up concentrates with juices I didn't enjoy or got tired of the flavour.
> My biggest success so far has been FFS The Deli Express which I enjoyed at first but soon had enough of the strong pancake cinnamon.
> In walked DDD and my love for chocolate cinnamon bakery type vapes was in full swing.
> So I have been adding 1ml of Milk chocolate per 10ml. It's dropping the nic down but man I'm loving the chocolate pancakes goodness.
> 
> Long live DIY!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Share some recipes man

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

kyle_redbull said:


> Share some recipes man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I did share some of my mixes earlier. So far I have 7 bottles steeping with just single flavours like 10% Tangy strawberry from pirates grogg and 10%caramel etc. This weekend I'll drip them and see how they are. 
I have been naughty and tested a few out. 

My fave so far is a simple 5% Blueberry and 5% Marshmallow. 
So far I've made probably 10 bottles of Sunlight. But I've figured out that my taste buds don't like lemon in my juices. Lime is fine. But lemon makes it taste like dishwasher!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> I did share some of my mixes earlier. So far I have 7 bottles steeping with just single flavours like 10% Tangy strawberry from pirates grogg and 10%caramel etc. This weekend I'll drip them and see how they are.
> I have been naughty and tested a few out.
> 
> My fave so far is a simple 5% Blueberry and 5% Marshmallow.
> So far I've made probably 10 bottles of Sunlight. But I've figured out that my taste buds don't like lemon in my juices. Lime is fine. But lemon makes it taste like dishwasher!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Which Blueberry do you use?
I still haven't found a Blueberry I love.

One of my favourite juices ever was that Seatle *something* Blueberry Muffin that RevnLucky used to bring in when he had his own shop. I could not put it down.

Ever since DIY'ing all my Blueberry stuff has been a let down.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Need blueberry and or blackberry recipe please


----------



## Silver

Greyz said:


> I did share some of my mixes earlier. So far I have 7 bottles steeping with just single flavours like 10% Tangy strawberry from pirates grogg and 10%caramel etc. This weekend I'll drip them and see how they are.
> I have been naughty and tested a few out.
> 
> My fave so far is a simple 5% Blueberry and 5% Marshmallow.
> So far I've made probably 10 bottles of Sunlight. But I've figured out that my taste buds don't like lemon in my juices. Lime is fine. But lemon makes it taste like dishwasher!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



@Greyz
Great to hear you are doing the flavours separately. Would be interested to hear your findings in a bit more detail.

Just a reminder to all the DIY folk of the less well known and less used concentrates review forum 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/concentrates-reviews.f92/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Va-poor

Can sucralose be found at a chemist on its own? I could only find it with dietary fibre mixed in. 

Sent from my HS-U980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> Which Blueberry do you use?
> I still haven't found a Blueberry I love.
> 
> One of my favourite juices ever was that Seatle *something* Blueberry Muffin that RevnLucky used to bring in when he had his own shop. I could not put it down.
> 
> Ever since DIY'ing all my Blueberry stuff has been a let down.



I have 2 Blueberry flavours one from Pirates and one from Sky blue (I think). I'm using the Pirates grogg Blueberry in the BluMallow recipe. I have 20ml of the other Blueberry steeping. 

I was never really a fan of Blueberries. When everyone is diving for the Blueberry muffins I'd always be the one taking Bran lol.
So it surprised me that I am enjoying vaping blueberries. It's possible I'm enjoying it because I dont really have a Blueberry frame of reference, if you know what I mean. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel

rogue zombie said:


> Which Blueberry do you use?
> I still haven't found a Blueberry I love.
> 
> One of my favourite juices ever was that Seatle *something* Blueberry Muffin that RevnLucky used to bring in when he had his own shop. I could not put it down.
> 
> Ever since DIY'ing all my Blueberry stuff has been a let down.



Have to agree, also haven't found the perfect concentrate yet. Maybe we should start following @Silver 's advice and start populating the concentrate review thread.

Anyway, I haven't tried the TFA Blueberry Wild and FA Bilberry combo yet, which I think is the general standard currently for blueberry. On the other hand, got some FLV Blueberry last week, and it is quite an interesting concentrate, although not spot on yet. It works well as a mixer though, but I have trouble getting any a) juice, b) jam and c) pie type of flavours from it. It also has a nasty licorice tone which sometimes come through, depending on the mix and the %. It does _strengthen_ over time, works very well in bakeries, and it has a very nice aftertaste. Overall, I've made about half the bottle worth of it, since I love blueberries (and wish they grew more easily here - we can get R25 for 200 gram if your lucky, whereas in Montreal I paid $2.00 for a kg a few years ago...).

You can check this thread (if you haven't already) for a few thoughts on the different brands:

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/33sjvl/flavor_of_the_week/ (the blueberry edition)

I've mixed FLV Blueberry with ECiggies Blueberry (the proudly SA range). The SA blueberries is much more full-bodied, but overall too sweet and a tad candy like. The two together gives me decent 'jam' taste, with the nice aftertaste from FLV. Still not spot on though, and both concentrates have a liqorice note occasionally.

Here is a recipe or two. These are unfinished, I post them just to give some idea:

Blueberry muffin (modified and subbed where needed from reddit):

Blueberry (FLV) - 4%
Cake yellow (FW) - 2.5%
Torrone (FA) - 0.5%
Graham Cracker (TFA) - 0.5%
Sweet Cream (TPA) - 2%
Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap) - 5.5%

Slightly 'meh' recipe, but the idea is definitely there.

The other one:

Spiced Blueberry Crumble:

Blueberry (FLV) - 4%
Blueberry (PSA) - 4%
Apple Pie (FA) - 1.5%
Marzipan (FA) - 2%
Jamaican Rum (TFA) - 2%
Rich Cinnamon(FLV) - 0.4%

Like this alot, but it is quite strong in cinnamon and spices. Cinnamon is also very grainy and dry at higher temps, which I like, but can get a bit tiring.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Ezekiel said:


> Have to agree, also haven't found the perfect concentrate yet. Maybe we should start following @Silver 's advice and start populating the concentrate review thread.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't tried the TFA Blueberry Wild and FA Bilberry combo yet, which I think is the general standard currently for blueberry. On the other hand, got some FLV Blueberry last week, and it is quite an interesting concentrate, although not spot on yet. It works well as a mixer though, but I have trouble getting any a) juice, b) jam and c) pie type of flavours from it. It also has a nasty licorice tone which sometimes come through, depending on the mix and the %. It does _strengthen_ over time, works very well in bakeries, and it has a very nice aftertaste. Overall, I've made about half the bottle worth of it, since I love blueberries (and wish they grew more easily here - we can get R25 for 200 gram if your lucky, whereas in Montreal I paid $2.00 for a kg a few years ago...).
> 
> You can check this thread (if you haven't already) for a few thoughts on the different brands:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/33sjvl/flavor_of_the_week/ (the blueberry edition)
> 
> I've mixed FLV Blueberry with ECiggies Blueberry (the proudly SA range). The SA blueberries is much more full-bodied, but overall too sweet and a tad candy like. The two together gives me decent 'jam' taste, with the nice aftertaste from FLV. Still not spot on though, and both concentrates have a liqorice note occasionally.
> 
> Here is a recipe or two. These are unfinished, I post them just to give some idea:
> 
> Blueberry muffin (modified and subbed where needed from reddit):
> 
> Blueberry (FLV) - 4%
> Cake yellow (FW) - 2.5%
> Torrone (FA) - 0.5%
> Graham Cracker (TFA) - 0.5%
> Sweet Cream (TPA) - 2%
> Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap) - 5.5%
> 
> Slightly 'meh' recipe, but the idea is definitely there.
> 
> The other one:
> 
> Spiced Blueberry Crumble:
> 
> Blueberry (FLV) - 4%
> Blueberry (PSA) - 4%
> Apple Pie (FA) - 1.5%
> Marzipan (FA) - 2%
> Jamaican Rum (TFA) - 2%
> Rich Cinnamon(FLV) - 0.4%
> 
> Like this alot, but it is quite strong in cinnamon and spices. Cinnamon is also very grainy and dry at higher temps, which I like, but can get a bit tiring.


Ooh - That Spiced Blueberry Crumble sounds super yummy. I've heard the FLV Rich Cinnamon is superb (but helluva strong) and the combination of cinnamon and rum (which I hate drinking, but I love R&R Ice Cream and MMM RumnRai for me was still the best dessert juice ever) sounds awesome! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yeah that spiced Blueberry got my attention too!
Thanks @Ezekiel 

@Silver I've recently started going through my favourite concentrates in single flavour form. So when I get a chance I will put up some reviews.
I didn't actually know about that section.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Ezekiel @Lingogrey I've read a few times on DIY forums, that Blueberry and Rum are good friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Lingogrey said:


> Ooh - That Spiced Blueberry Crumble sounds super yummy. I've heard the FLV Rich Cinnamon is superb (but helluva strong) and the combination of cinnamon and rum (which I hate drinking, but I love R&R Ice Cream and MMM RumnRai for me was still the best dessert juice ever) sounds awesome! Thanks



The FLV Rich Cinnamon is absolutely fantastic. Rough, and a drop too many (as in, 4 drops instead of 3...) results in garbage. But sooooo good!



rogue zombie said:


> @Ezekiel @Lingogrey I've read a few times on DIY forums, that Blueberry and Rum are good friends.



I really didn't know that, but makes sense! I actually went more for the pairing between cinnamon, rum and apple pie - which is great for spicy apple pie recipes.

According to the Flavor Bible, blueberries:

Pair fantastic with Cinnamon, Lemon (Juice + zest), Maple Syrup, Cheesecake(Mascarpone) and Peaches
Pair well with ice cream, cream, honey, lime (juice + zest) and nutmeg
Pair ok with almonds, apples, apricots, bananas, blackberries, chocolate (white), cloves, brandy, custard, Kirsch (cherry liquer), mangoes, melon, mint, nectarines, muffins, orange, pears and pecans

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp

have a look at this flavour profile from diyordie - http://diyordievaping.com/2016/01/05/fa-bilberry/

also this video

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmm don't know why I overlooked Bilberry. I need to get some then.


----------



## Wesley

rogue zombie said:


> Hmm don't know why I overlooked Bilberry. I need to get some then.


Bilberry rocks, but is very strong. Read the notes from HIC and DIYORDIE before using it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Wesley said:


> Bilberry rocks, but is very strong. Read the notes from HIC and DIYORDIE before using it.


Not sure if I got a funny batch of it or I'm using it incorrectly. But it smells and tastes terrible to me. Even at 0.5%


----------



## Wesley

Yiannaki said:


> Not sure if I got a funny batch of it or I'm using it incorrectly. But it smells and tastes terrible to me. Even at 0.5%


Could be a bad batch or may have gone off. Did you shake it well before using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

One of the easiest, but most wicked recipes I have made. Creamy, smooth and just plain AWESOME!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sickboy77 said:


> One of the easiest, but most wicked recipes I have made
> 
> View attachment 51256


What make flavours TFA and what is S Cream?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

kyle_redbull said:


> What make flavours TFA and what is S Cream?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


All TFA "sweet cream", steep at least 2 weeks for best flavour. Its good after a week, but 2 week steep really brings out the cream and sweet crunchy flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Sheer boredom lead to some mixing last night. I decided lets try out a cheesecake dragon fruit recipe I saw somewhere and a fruity recipe idea I had brewing in my head. And thats where the madness started....
Mixing 2 bottles at the same time is what started the nonsense, I added cheesecake to the first bottle 8%, then was moving on to add 6% dragon fruit but I somehow added it to the other bottle of base. At first I was like dammit I now have to either find another recipe that requires dragon fruit or throw this out.
In a sheer moment of madness I decided to add 6% rainbow drops, 6% energy drink, 2% blueberry and 2% cotton candy. Smells like a kids cough mixture but I did a quick shake and drip and it wasn't too bad. Very sweet but I like sweet vapes. I'm going to leave this to steep for 2 weeks and return back here with an update.

The cheesecake recipe I didn't drip as I find that cheesecake needs steeping time else it's too strong for me.

If in 2 weeks no one hears from me - I just might have died from my frankenstein juice I made

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dave1

Sickboy77 said:


> One of the easiest, but most wicked recipes I have made. Creamy, smooth and just plain AWESOME!!!!
> 
> View attachment 51256


I like the Berry crunch and cream as well. It also goes well with a little Harvest Berry 1 to 2% or Blueberry Extra 3 to 5%. It almost never makes it to 2 weeks. I also really like the fruit circles 7% with 2% each Bavarian Cream, Sweet Cream and Whipped cream. I also add Cinnamon Sugar Biscuit or Doughnut or Cinnamon Danish and even Berry Crunch at about 4% and sometimes Blueberry extra or Raspberry.

Both make for a good base to get freaky with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dave1

Greyz said:


> Sheer boredom lead to some mixing last night. I decided lets try out a cheesecake dragon fruit recipe I saw somewhere and a fruity recipe idea I had brewing in my head. And thats where the madness started....
> Mixing 2 bottles at the same time is what started the nonsense, I added cheesecake to the first bottle 8%, then was moving on to add 6% dragon fruit but I somehow added it to the other bottle of base. At first I was like dammit I now have to either find another recipe that requires dragon fruit or throw this out.
> In a sheer moment of madness I decided to add 6% rainbow drops, 6% energy drink, 2% blueberry and 2% cotton candy. Smells like a kids cough mixture but I did a quick shake and drip and it wasn't too bad. Very sweet but I like sweet vapes. I'm going to leave this to steep for 2 weeks and return back here with an update.
> 
> The cheesecake recipe I didn't drip as I find that cheesecake needs steeping time else it's too strong for me.
> 
> If in 2 weeks no one hears from me - I just might have died from my frankenstein juice I made


What Cheesecake do you use? I have TFA and not had anything worth sharing, its just not like any cheesecake I have eaten. Used it to water down other mixes when low on DIY stock. It goes well at low percentages with dough and jam type mixes. Possibly just my weird sense of taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Dave1 said:


> What Cheesecake do you use? I have TFA and not had anything worth sharing, its just not like any cheesecake I have eaten. Used it to water down other mixes when low on DIY stock. It goes well at low percentages with dough and jam type mixes. Possibly just my weird sense of taste.


I have the one from Clyrolinx it's only 5ml. This is only the 2nd time I'm using it, the first time was a bit of a flop. But lesson learned. It's got quite a strong cheesecake smell. 
I am going sample them this weekend- I figure 3 days or so should give an indication of how the flavours are working together.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Next batch of concentrates are coming from TFA and CAP and which ever other concentrate the Mountain Vapes Gush clone requires. This is my fave fave fave juice but at 300 for 30ml my budget can't sustain it. 
If anyone wants the recipe I'll post the screen dump here.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> Next batch of concentrates are coming from TFA and CAP and which ever other concentrate the Mountain Vapes Gush clone requires. This is my fave fave fave juice but at 300 for 30ml my budget can't sustain it.
> If anyone wants the recipe I'll post the screen dump here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Please post the recipe bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> Next batch of concentrates are coming from TFA and CAP and which ever other concentrate the Mountain Vapes Gush clone requires. This is my fave fave fave juice but at 300 for 30ml my budget can't sustain it.
> If anyone wants the recipe I'll post the screen dump here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You do that please 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave1

sounds


Greyz said:


> Next batch of concentrates are coming from TFA and CAP and which ever other concentrate the Mountain Vapes Gush clone requires. This is my fave fave fave juice but at 300 for 30ml my budget can't sustain it.
> If anyone wants the recipe I'll post the screen dump here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 interesting. Share please and hopefully I have the ingredients.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Found this forgotten mix in the cupboard - pretty tasty:

*Black Honey Banana 'Bacco:*

TFA Banana Cream 4%
TFA Black Honey 3%
TFA Mild Black 1%
INW Marzipan 1%
TFA Peanut Butter 0.5%
TFA Caramel Original 1.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Dave1 said:


> sounds
> 
> interesting. Share please and hopefully I have the ingredients.


I have the screen dump on my laptop. I'll drop it here in the morning. I start work at 6.30am so it will be up first thing!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

method1 said:


> Found this forgotten mix in the cupboard - pretty tasty:
> 
> *Black Honey Banana 'Bacco:*
> 
> TFA Banana Cream 4%
> TFA Black Honey 3%
> TFA Mild Black 1%
> INW Marzipan 1%
> TFA Peanut Butter 0.5%
> TFA Caramel Original 1.5%


@method1
What is in TFA Mild Black that's so tantalizingly nearly great yet so evilly overpowering. Wick changing and a good soak in lemon soap water not doing the job of removing it is the least of my worries. Gotta change and hope to hell the smell washes out of my clothes. And shower. Even at 1%.

Yet I would love that taste, mellowed a lot, in my other tobaccos.

Very peppery and strong?

MILD Black?


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> I have the screen dump on my laptop. I'll drop it here in the morning. I start work at 6.30am so it will be up first thing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks bud we will all appreciate it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

I would love to hear how we all find our attempt at the same recipe. It would interesting reading to see the differences if any that arise from different steeping methods etc.
Possible major learning opportunity if we all try it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

YeOldeOke said:


> @method1
> What is in TFA Mild Black that's so tantalizingly nearly great yet so evilly overpowering. Wick changing and a good soak in lemon soap water not doing the job of removing it is the least of my worries. Gotta change and hope to hell the smell washes out of my clothes. Even at 1%.
> 
> Yet I would love that taste, mellowed a lot, in my other tobaccos.
> 
> Very peppery and strong?



In this particular recipe 1% isn't overpowering, I guess you could drop it to 0.5 or omit completely, in which case increase the black honey to 4% or add some other tobacco, eg RY4 Double at 2% or INW Cuban at 0.25%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave1

Cant put this mix down.
Fruit Circles 8%
Berry Crunch 4%
Bavarian, Sweet and Whipped Cream 2.5% each
Marshmallow 3%
EM 1%
30Ml nuked in the microwave on high for 5 or 6 seconds, 5 min mix on the jigsaw, add 3% Nic and Mix again. Made up last night because I had a visit from the in-laws yesterday and all that was left after they left was the RY4 Asian 8% Menthol 5% and EM3% only really used when I cant taste anything. Have to remember to lock my curing cupboard. Have a 100ml curing and mixing up a storm tonight. 
Trying the Cinnamon Danish with some jams and it's smelling sooo good. Got 5 30ml variations so far. Going to try another 2 10ml with a little cheescake custard and vanilla and one maple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

method1 said:


> In this particular recipe 1% isn't overpowering, I guess you could drop it to 0.5 or omit completely, in which case increase the black honey to 4% or add some other tobacco, eg RY4 Double at 2% or INW Cuban at 0.25%



Yea I guess the other ingredients will tone it down. Don't have black honey. Tried mixing it with other tobaccos at 1% was still overpowering. Think I tried 0.5% as well. I need to add something to tone it down. Maybe a few drops of vinegar. Or some background flavour that will smooth it without adding flavour. Don't fancy marshmallow or cream though, don't want a smooth 'texture' for tobaccos.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Dave1 said:


> Cant put this mix down.
> Fruit Circles 8%
> Berry Crunch 4%
> Bavarian, Sweet and Whipped Cream 2.5% each
> Marshmallow 3%
> EM 1%
> 30Ml nuked in the microwave on high for 5 or 6 seconds, 5 min mix on the jigsaw, add 3% Nic and Mix again. Made up last night because I had a visit from the in-laws yesterday and all that was left after they left was the RY4 Asian 8% Menthol 5% and EM3% only really used when I cant taste anything. Have to remember to lock my curing cupboard. Have a 100ml curing and mixing up a storm tonight.
> Trying the Cinnamon Danish with some jams and it's smelling sooo good. Got 5 30ml variations so far. Going to try another 2 10ml with a little cheescake custard and vanilla and one maple.


Are all these TFA 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

YeOldeOke said:


> Yea I guess the other ingredients will tone it down. Don't have black honey. Tried mixing it with other tobaccos at 1% was still overpowering. Think I tried 0.5% as well. I need to add something to tone it down. Maybe a few drops of vinegar. Or some background flavour that will smooth it without adding flavour. Don't fancy marshmallow or cream though, don't want a smooth 'texture'.



Try it with Ry4 if you like the caramel profile, I like that combo too. 
Same recipe you could just sub the black honey for RY4 double. 
I suspect that'll work just as well but with more of a caramel profile that comes with the RY4D.


----------



## YeOldeOke

method1 said:


> Try it with Ry4 if you like the caramel profile, I like that combo too.
> Same recipe you could just sub the black honey for RY4 double.
> I suspect that'll work just as well but with more of a caramel profile that comes with the RY4D.



RY4Asian is one of those I tried, also DK. Both TFA. I think it'll marry well with RY4A if it could just be much weaker without losing it altogether.


----------



## method1

YeOldeOke said:


> RY4Asian is one of those I tried, also DK. Both TFA. I think it'll marry well with RY4A if it could just be much weaker without losing it altogether.



Haven't tried asian yet, how does it differ from double?


----------



## YeOldeOke

method1 said:


> Haven't tried asian yet, how does it differ from double?



Double is sweeter, "double" caramel.

I prefer less sweet, especially baccos.


----------



## method1

From TFA, not exactly helpful 

RY4 Asian:
"This flavor is a stronger and more caramel type flavor than our original RY4.
Some customers prefer our RY4 Double, and other customers prefer this flavor."


----------



## YeOldeOke

method1 said:


> From TFA, not exactly helpful
> 
> RY4 Asian:
> "This flavor is a stronger and more caramel type flavor than our original RY4.
> Some customers prefer our RY4 Double, and other customers prefer this flavor."



Yes, there have been a string of RY4's. (Interesting story, the ' inventor's ')

Currently TFA has RY4, RY4A and RY4D. D has more caramel than A apparently. Seems most people like sweet.



I wonder if the sugar industry is aware of this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

YeOldeOke said:


> Yes, there have been a string of RY4's. (Interesting story, the ' inventor's ')
> 
> Currently TFA has RY4, RY4A and RY4D. D has more caramel than A apparently. Seems most people like sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the sugar industry is aware of this.



Keenly aware 

Sounds like you're after a more authentic tobacco taste?


----------



## Dave1

kyle_redbull said:


> Are all these TFA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes all TFA.
Have been using TFA CAP INW and LOR exclusively. Just ordered a few VOW to try out. Not impressed with their delivery service. Hope it gets here this week. EDIT = The delivery did arrive this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Where are u based @Dave1

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1

kyle_redbull said:


> Where are u based @Dave1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Durban North


----------



## kyle_redbull

Dave1 said:


> Durban North


Sorry was willing to help if u were in jhb area or so. Who did u speak to?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke

method1 said:


> Keenly aware
> 
> Sounds like you're after a more authentic tobacco taste?



I've been searching for that 'authentic' tobacco taste since 2012. I was living o/seas and used only Innawera at the time. Never could lay my hands on TA. Innawera had a tobacco very similar to TFA Mild Black, I think it was Desert Voyager. I used that, their 555, Vanilla Pipe and Cuban Cigar. Got them to a vapable state, with the help of their DNB, but never great.

Except Desert Voyager. Like Mild Black it cannot be vaped indoors, even if you are brave enough to vape it at all.

Been eyeing FA's Perique Black, Storm etc. but decided to look at tree-hugging bloody fruits, deserts etc. first now that I restarted vaping, They are so much easier to concoct in a very vapable form.


----------



## Dave1

kyle_redbull said:


> Sorry was willing to help if u were in jhb area or so. Who did u speak to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Didn't speak to anyone. Ordered online, paid at a capitec branch next day and got a message that order was processed but delivery company did not pick up that afternoon. I did choose the R70 delivery option (it is the going rate for next day courier everywhere else) but it is a 72 hour service as stated on the website. I do my mixing on the weekend when my curing cupboard is not raided so was looking forward to mixing up what I ordered to cure for a week or two. Now will probably only get them next week. Not the end of the world, still looking forward to trying the new flavours.


----------



## kyle_redbull

I'll pm u the owners contact details

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1

kyle_redbull said:


> I'll pm u the owners contact details
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks but its not his/her fault, its the delivery service. Would be great if they used one of the other couriers though.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Dave1 said:


> Thanks but its not his/her fault, its the delivery service. Would be great if they used one of the other couriers though.


I'll chat with the owner about it maybe he can better his delivery service or use a different courier 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

This thread is legendary!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Just seems to be getting better and better. Does anyone know if VM'S XXX is just a clone with some added flavours of Buckshot XXX?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Only been into DIY for a teeny little bit... but sitting at 50 concentrates now looooool. So much for saving money. 

Been lurking this thread for a good while hopefully I can contribute something soon. But for now my original ideas have been less than fantastic hehehe... only making 10 ml samples so all good. 

Steeping suuuuucks. Waiting 2 weeks to have a taste and it is so bad you need tonre wick instantly. But having a fantastic time tasting single flavors and trying to guess how they can be used.

Sucking me in big time this. Thanks for all the magnificent info put out here
You cats have saved me some money on commercial juices. Still havent found a DIY ADV but I will soon enough. Then I can afford more atties and more ridiculous builds. And chain dripping. I want to chain drip looool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave1

Just made a batch of ......
Water Cooler by Fizzmustard
Blueberry (INAWERA) 2%
Sweet Strawberry (CAP) 5%
Watermelon (TPA) 11%
I added 1% menthol not in the original. The original says use coolada but I do not like.
I'm not a fruit (perfume) fan but this is good straight after a shake, or my tastebuds are completely shot after trying a bit of everything I have mixed up tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1

YeOldeOke said:


> I've been searching for that 'authentic' tobacco taste since 2012. I was living o/seas and used only Innawera at the time. Never could lay my hands on TA. Innawera had a tobacco very similar to TFA Mild Black, I think it was Desert Voyager. I used that, their 555, Vanilla Pipe and Cuban Cigar. Got them to a vapable state, with the help of their DNB, but never great.
> 
> Except Desert Voyager. Like Mild Black it cannot be vaped indoors, even if you are brave enough to vape it at all.
> 
> Been eyeing FA's Perique Black, Storm etc. but decided to look at tree-hugging bloody fruits, deserts etc. first now that I restarted vaping, They are so much easier to concoct in a very vapable form.



You might like FLV Virginia & FLV Cured - they are (imo) amazing tobacco flavours but unfortunately die out very fast, but perfect if you just want to mix up 30ml and vape through it quick. I've got some & can hook you up if you want to try it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lord Vetinari said:


> Only been into DIY for a teeny little bit... but sitting at 50 concentrates now looooool. So much for saving money.
> 
> Been lurking this thread for a good while hopefully I can contribute something soon. But for now my original ideas have been less than fantastic hehehe... only making 10 ml samples so all good.
> 
> Steeping suuuuucks. Waiting 2 weeks to have a taste and it is so bad you need tonre wick instantly. But having a fantastic time tasting single flavors and trying to guess how they can be used.
> 
> Sucking me in big time this. Thanks for all the magnificent info put out here
> You cats have saved me some money on commercial juices. Still havent found a DIY ADV but I will soon enough. Then I can afford more atties and more ridiculous builds. And chain dripping. I want to chain drip looool.


Try mustard milk 
All TFA 

Strawberry 6% 
Vanilla Bean Ice Scream 8% 

It's @rogue zombie ADV and I'm going to mix some too I want a juice I can make plenty of and know it'll always be good then I want to try some clones Monster Melons and XXX.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Try mustard milk
> All TFA
> 
> Strawberry 6%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Scream 8%
> 
> It's @rogue zombie ADV and I'm going to mix some too I want a juice I can make plenty of and know it'll always be good then I want to try some clones Monster Melons and XXX.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I also love that Monster Melons clone! 

so refreshing 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

method1 said:


> You might like FLV Virginia & FLV Cured - they are (imo) amazing tobacco flavours but unfortunately die out very fast, but perfect if you just want to mix up 30ml and vape through it quick. I've got some & can hook you up if you want to try it out.



That cured tobacco is great!!! Sheesh - now just awaiting the fadevorah thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> I also love that Monster Melons clone!
> 
> so refreshing
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Do u make it exactly like the clone bud? The buckshot XXX sound exactly like Vapour mountains xxx but I hear VM has litchi in it...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke

method1 said:


> You might like FLV Virginia & FLV Cured - they are (imo) amazing tobacco flavours but unfortunately die out very fast, but perfect if you just want to mix up 30ml and vape through it quick. I've got some & can hook you up if you want to try it out.



Thanks for your kind offer. I've wondered about Virginia but never used it. Not sure I can accept though. Maybe I should stick to the bloody fruits and nuts first.


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Do u make it exactly like the clone bud? The buckshot XXX sound exactly like Vapour mountains xxx but I hear VM has litchi in it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



No, I found this version, and I prefer it this way:

All TFA
Papaya 3%
Mango 5%
Cantaloupe 3%

Do you have a link for that Buckshot? I've never seen it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Got it off www. lediypourlesnuls.com/buckshot

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks man, I'll go have a look


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> That cured tobacco is great!!! Sheesh - now just awaiting the fadevorah thing



If it's been more than a couple of days you're in fadeville already

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

They have plenty clones on that site.

Basically 3% Kiwi by JF

8% juicy pear PA 
6% sweet mango 
2% EM

I see VM xxx has litchi


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Gonna make a few clones off that site... CRFT gravel pit, FL Vapor Stachioberry, Vapor chef honey Peary, suicide bunny sucker punch, cosmic fog kryptonite, bombies Nana cream 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kyle_redbull said:


> Try mustard milk
> All TFA
> 
> Strawberry 6%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Scream 8%
> 
> It's @rogue zombie ADV and I'm going to mix some too I want a juice I can make plenty of and know it'll always be good then I want to try some clones Monster Melons and XXX.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not a strawberry fan ... also not looking for anything specific. Happy to take my time and stumble upon some rad stuff. Anyhow an ADV seems silly for now with all these things to try out. Really in no rush

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

kyle_redbull said:


> Try mustard milk
> All TFA
> 
> Strawberry 6%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Scream 8%
> 
> It's @rogue zombie ADV and I'm going to mix some too I want a juice I can make plenty of and know it'll always be good then I want to try some clones Monster Melons and XXX.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The mustard milk TFA ingredients are already in my cart waiting for payment  I love strawberry vapes and if it's good enough to be rogues ADV then I know I'll like it!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

@Lord Vetinari I see you and I seem to be taking a similar path on our DIY journey. 
I'm also quite happy yanking it slow, I have 8 bottles of single flavours steeping all at 10%. These are going to serve me well as a guage to how they are individually as well as give me an idea of what they MIGHT be like mixed. Although deep down I think the latter part is hopeful optimism

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

As promised ladies and gents. A clone of my fave fave, Gush

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz

Another juice that some might like, if you have tried it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> View attachment 51367
> 
> 
> As promised ladies and gents. A clone of my fave fave, Gush


Steep time

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> View attachment 51367
> 
> 
> As promised ladies and gents. A clone of my fave fave, Gush


Thanks @Greyz much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

kyle_redbull said:


> Steep time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Steep time is 1-2weeks. But shake and vape before steeping so you can get a guage point. Then taste test every few days to see if steeping is helping or not. 

Today I took out 2 single flavour juices I had steeping from the weekend before last, Sunday would be 2 weeks total steep time. I filled the Tangy strawberry into my tank before leaving for work..... @ 10% concentrate it's a little weaker than I would have expected. When I first mixed it I didn't drip a few drops to test and I regret it now! 
My idea of mixing up @10% and leaving to steep for 2 weeks was flawed from the start. I should have dripped them straight after some vigorous shaking. Why did I not see this coming before today. I wanna kick myself because now I have no way of knowing whether steeping helped the flavour or dimished the flavour arrrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> View attachment 51367
> 
> 
> As promised ladies and gents. A clone of my fave fave, Gush



Ah awesome thank you.
But I don't think Valley Vapour stock Shirley Temple

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh @Greyz I see that Gush clone is from 'NotCharlesManson'... That guy know his stuff! So I bet that would be good.

I've made his Strawberry Shortcake Bar recipe, and its frikken divine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> Oh @Greyz I see that Gush clone is from 'NotCharlesManson'... That guy know his stuff! So I bet that would be good.
> 
> I've made his Strawberry Shortcake Bar recipe, and its frikken divine.



I have only read good things about his clones, that guy must have a super palette! I searched far and wide to find that recipe and found this one, when I saw it was by NotCharlesManso then I knew it was a winner.

Please share the Strawberry Shortcake Bar clone recipe - by now I'm sure it's well known that I have a thing for strawb vapes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> I have only read good things about his clones, that guy must have a super palette! I searched far and wide to find that recipe and found this one, when I saw it was by NotCharlesManso then I knew it was a winner.
> 
> Please share the Strawberry Shortcake Bar clone recipe - by now I'm sure it's well known that I have a thing for strawb vapes


Here is all his recipes, including the Strawberry Shortcake Bar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> I have only read good things about his clones, that guy must have a super palette! I searched far and wide to find that recipe and found this one, when I saw it was by NotCharlesManso then I knew it was a winner.
> 
> Please share the Strawberry Shortcake Bar clone recipe - by now I'm sure it's well known that I have a thing for strawb vapes



Here you go... and its really highly rated too

Edit - link http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/224872/Strawberry+Shortcake+Bar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> Here is all his recipes, including the Strawberry Shortcake Bar.



You sir, are a LEGEND!!!!!!!!!!! Don't know why I didn't think to check his profile this is the same site I found the Gush clone.


----------



## Greyz

Unicorn Milk Clone with 4.5 star rating..... this will be tried and tested  #happydays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Agg... reading though the comments on that Gush Clone, the Shirley Temple is a must...

So who's going to ask Drew for some

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Anyone know where we can get some Shirley Temple? I NEED it else this Gush will be k@k


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> Anyone know where we can get some Shirley Temple? I NEED it else this Gush will be k@k



Nowhere I've seen. 
I'm sure Drew won't mind bringing it in if it is for a recipe (hence it will sell). 

I'm also pretty keen on this. Sounds "different" which is exactly my type.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

Manson's strawb shortcake bar needs the sugar cookie v1 imo, the v2 just doesn't do it justice, not bad, but actually very different (and not nearly as good) with v2 ;-(

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmm, it seems Sucralose is much stronger than EM.
Does anyone know where to get and how much to dilute?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Hmm, it seems Sucralose is much stronger than EM.
> Does anyone know where to get and how much to dilute?



Not sure about raw sucralose, but TFA sweetener is just a sucralose dilution. 

There's also CAP super sweet which has a higher % of sucralose but also a tiny bit of citric acid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Not sure about raw sucralose, but TFA sweetener is just a sucralose dilution.
> 
> There's also CAP super sweet which has a higher % of sucralose but also a tiny bit of citric acid.



Thank you, so the Sweetener will work then.

I'm not even going to put in Sweetener on first try, but if the recipe is seriously lacking, then I will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Thank you, so the Sweetener will work then.
> 
> I'm not even going to put in Sweetener on first try, but if the recipe is seriously lacking, then I will.



Yup - sweetener is a 10% dilution, super sweet is 15 or 20% iirc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

What do u dilute sweetener with

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Dilute 1:10 with PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Effjh

Ezekiel said:


> Some time ago, I posted a Blueberry-Bubblegum recipe. Since then, I've been tweaking it extensively. Anyway, I finally arrived to this (All-TFA recipe):
> 
> Bubblegum-flavoured milk:
> 
> Cantaloupe (TFA) - 6%
> Root Beer (TFA) - 1.5%
> Honeydew (TFA) - 1%
> Vanilla Swirl (TFA) - 1.5%
> Marshmallow (TFA) - 1%
> Milk Base - 6%
> 
> Milk Base:
> Milk (Dairy) (TFA) - 70%
> Malted Milk (TFA) - 15%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) - 15%
> 
> (If you are not familiar with using concentrate bases, then you can replace "Milk Base - 6%" with:
> 
> Milk (Dairy) (TFA) - 4%
> Malted Milk (TFA) - 1%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) - 1%
> 
> which will give pretty much the same thing)
> 
> Anyway, this recipe taste pretty much like this:
> 
> View attachment 46086
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the blur... every time I get sued by these guys I end up having a bad time. Figure everyone should know what this is)
> 
> Quick admission - I haven't steeped this properly yet. I tried a few different batches, and only hit gold yesterday. So maybe this well steep out to nothing in the end, and if anybody ends up making this - my apologies if it doesn't work. Was just too excited after tasting the batch this morning.
> 
> Btw, the key ingredients are the Cantaloupe and Root Beer, with the vanilla swirl and marshmallow acting as enhancers. Honeydew acts more like a sweetener at 1%, so it is not essential (and don't add any additional honeydew - melon-flavoured bubblegum milk just sounds disgusting). The VBIC is also not super critical, I just have it in my milk base for a little bit of body.



Thanks for this recipe @Ezekiel , loving it long time! Tried after 2-3 days (no patience) and it was good, but tasted more like melon. I gave it a good shake and let it breath for 30 odd minutes, the cap back on and chucked it in the cupboard. Now 6 days on the melon/cantaloupe has settled nicely and it tastes just like a blue bubblegum milkshake. Want to play around with your milk base to produce some more sterri stumpie flavours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

Any good tips to create an authentic honey juice? I have tried TFA Honey and FLV Milk and Honey and to me it tastes nothing like honey, in fact it is quite rank tasting even at low percentages like sub 0.5%. I'm guessing most good honey juices are made up of a variety of different flavours, creating the honey flavour together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I had some Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream for the first time and loved it does anyone have a recipe that is close to this? I was thinking 6% Pistachio TFA and 5% VBIC not sure what else??? Any help

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1

Effjh said:


> Any good tips to create an authentic honey juice? I have tried TFA Honey and FLV Milk and Honey and to me it tastes nothing like honey, in fact it is quite rank tasting even at low percentages like sub 0.5%. I'm guessing most good honey juices are made up of a variety of different flavours, creating the honey flavour together.


Also looking for a decent Milk & Honey. I mixed up 5 x 10ml batches on Friday night from different sources. I then made Two more with slight changes. Just given them all a try and this is the best so far. It has a very faint Honey in cereal and milk taste but still needs a while to cure properly so only time will tell plus I have just dripped 7 different versions in one sitting but came back to this one. Will try it again in the morning with a fresh palette.
All TFA
8% Graham Cracker
2% Vanilla Swirl
3% Marshmallow
2% Vanilla Custard
1.5% Berry Crunch
The original was from the DIY Ejuice bible and the last ingredient was Peanut butter. I do not like peanut butter so I made 1 with Peanut butter and in two others I swapped the Peanut Butter for Berry crunch and another with Cinnamon Sugar Cookie. I have just filled up the Lemo Drop with this one and vaping it while I type. It's actually quite decent, not a pure Honey taste but similar to honey crunch cereal just not as sweet. Going to mix up a 30ml and put 2 x 10ml away to cure for the full 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

Dave1 said:


> Also looking for a decent Milk & Honey. I mixed up 5 x 10ml batches on Friday night from different sources. I then made Two more with slight changes. Just given them all a try and this is the best so far. It has a very faint Honey in cereal and milk taste but still needs a while to cure properly so only time will tell plus I have just dripped 7 different versions in one sitting but came back to this one. Will try it again in the morning with a fresh palette.
> All TFA
> 8% Graham Cracker
> 2% Vanilla Swirl
> 3% Marshmallow
> 2% Vanilla Custard
> 1.5% Berry Crunch
> The original was from the DIY Ejuice bible and the last ingredient was Peanut butter. I do not like peanut butter so I made 1 with Peanut butter and in two others I swapped the Peanut Butter for Berry crunch and another with Cinnamon Sugar Cookie. I have just filled up the Lemo Drop with this one and vaping it while I type. It's actually quite decent, not a pure Honey taste but similar to honey crunch cereal just not as sweet. Going to mix up a 30ml and put 2 x 10ml away to cure for the full 2 weeks.



Thanks Dave, will give this a shot. I've made something similar, attempted a honey cereal an it's not bad:

3% Berry Crunch TFA
5% VBIC TFA
2% Bavarian Cream TFA
1% Sweet Cream TFA
0.3% Honey TFA 
1% Sugar Cookie CAP

Thinking of adding some INW Biscuit in the next batch.

Not getting the honey as much, but it tastes like the sweet grainy milk left over in the bowl after eating all the cereal.

Would love to get a nice solid standalone honey flavour though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave1

Effjh said:


> Thanks Dave, will give this a shot. I've made something similar, attempted a honey cereal an it's not bad:
> 
> 3% Berry Crunch TFA
> 5% VBIC TFA
> 2% Bavarian Cream TFA
> 1% Sweet Cream TFA
> 0.3% Honey TFA
> 1% Sugar Cookie CAP
> 
> Thinking of adding some INW Biscuit in the next batch.
> 
> Not getting the honey as much, but it tastes like the sweet grainy milk left over in the bowl after eating all the cereal.
> 
> Would love to get a nice solid standalone honey flavour though.


The Honey is like the Maple, almost there at very a very low % and horrible above. I had a friend from the States come to Durban International last week and went to say hi before he got his rental and went to his family in Empangeni and Mozambique. He had a Blueberry Wafle and Maple syrup that was out of this world soNext weekend I am going to have to find a DIY of that.

I think I am going to try your one above but with 1 or 2% VBIC, 1% Berry Crunch and 3% each Graham Cracker and INW Biscuit. 

I am at the bottom of the tank of the Milk & Honey mix and the heat has changed the taste to fresh Muesli Crunchie with a hint of Honey. Still pretty awesome but going to try it with 1% Berry crunch and 1% Peanut Butter next time.


----------



## NewOobY

Effjh said:


> Thanks for this recipe @Ezekiel , loving it long time! Tried after 2-3 days (no patience) and it was good, but tasted more like melon. I gave it a good shake and let it breath for 30 odd minutes, the cap back on and chucked it in the cupboard. Now 6 days on the melon/cantaloupe has settled nicely and it tastes just like a blue bubblegum milkshake. Want to play around with your milk base to produce some more sterri stumpie flavours.


The melon taste is from the Honeydew, this is why I left it out and used a sweetener. Cantaloupe doesn't really have a melon taste to me. I believe the honeydew was meant to be a sweetener in the recipe - try it without the honeydew and use Meringue/Marshmallow instead - trust me it works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> @Lord Vetinari I see you and I seem to be taking a similar path on our DIY journey.
> I'm also quite happy yanking it slow, I have 8 bottles of single flavours steeping all at 10%. These are going to serve me well as a guage to how they are individually as well as give me an idea of what they MIGHT be like mixed. Although deep down I think the latter part is hopeful optimism
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Tasted 24 single flavors so far... and I am more baffled than enlightened... have some dilutant ready for when you start the tasting Sir, some of them can be a little unfriendly. I will never recover from Swedish Gummy at 5 percent or Pear at 10 percent. Flavors ruined for life loooool...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave1

Lord Vetinari said:


> Tasted 24 single flavors so far... and I am more baffled than enlightened... have some dilutant ready for when you start the tasting Sir, some of them can be a little unfriendly. I will never recover from Swedish Gummy at 5 percent or Pear at 10 percent. Flavors ruined for life loooool...


My worst was DK Tobacco at 2%, shake and vape. It smelled so bad I only made 1ml and in the spirit of experimentation I dripped it even though the little voice said don't do it. Will never touch it again un-cured, don't think I tried it after 2 weeks, the concentrate will just sit in the box, its so bad that I probably wont be able to tell if it goes off. would try it again if there is a recipe that works with it.


----------



## Dave1

Lord Vetinari said:


> Tasted 24 single flavors so far... and I am more baffled than enlightened... have some dilutant ready for when you start the tasting Sir, some of them can be a little unfriendly. I will never recover from Swedish Gummy at 5 percent or Pear at 10 percent. Flavors ruined for life loooool...


I meant to mention above that I find dripping single flavours without re-wicking has helped understand how they work together and mixing a couple of drops of one with another on the dripper has lead to a couple of decent recipe ideas worthy of further experimentation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Dave1 said:


> I meant to mention above that I find dripping single flavours without re-wicking has helped understand how they work together and mixing a couple of drops of one with another on the dripper has lead to a couple of decent recipe ideas worthy of further experimentation.


I am dripping the RBA deck for the Subtank Mini looool... pain unscrewing the tank and deck to drip 2 drops but it is the only way I can handle it. And my cotton goes bitter after a third flavor even then. Especially dairy. Keeping it clean while I get used to unsweetened flavors..


----------



## Dave1

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am dripping the RBA deck for the Subtank Mini looool... pain unscrewing the tank and deck to drip 2 drops but it is the only way I can handle it. And my cotton goes bitter after a third flavor even then. Especially dairy. Keeping it clean while I get used to unsweetened flavors..


I have dripped with the Lemo, just unscrew the chimney and make sure that it does not flood and fill the air intake. It does get hot quickly but easy to do. I only have 1 dripper at the moment but will get more as the budget allows. Supplying 6 extended family members with my creations at the moment so all the budget goes to DIY stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Lord Vetinari said:


> Tasted 24 single flavors so far... and I am more baffled than enlightened... have some dilutant ready for when you start the tasting Sir, some of them can be a little unfriendly. I will never recover from Swedish Gummy at 5 percent or Pear at 10 percent. Flavors ruined for life loooool...



I had a bit of busy weekend and didn't get to do half the things I had originally planned. I did get chance to go through a few of my single flavours as well as some of the 2 flavour mixes. I'm actually a little disappointed in some of the flavours, I had a 10% Cola mix that was tasting great 3 days after mixing, now it's very bland. Seems 2 weeks just killed off a lot of the flavour. Same situation with Cookie and Cream, Litchi, Watermelon, Cheesecake, Banana and Energy Drink. I have a few idea's to combat this, either I'll add 2% flavour or reduce the steeping time to 1 week. Just a little concerned though that if I steep for a week and don' finish it within the next week then all I will have is a bland weak flavour. I'm leaning towards adding 2% as my solution.

On the plus side I had some success with a few of my mixes. I was priviledged enough to get to sample a Litchi mint juice, soon to be released, and tried to make one of my own with a twist. 5% Litchi 5% Watermelon 1% Menthol - it turned out to be too "menthol-ie" but after it spent last week in my drawer it's actually VERY nice. And I don't like menthol vapes much, but I think here is a case where 2 weeks was the perfect time for this juice.
We were vaping it in an eVic mini and everyone that tried it this morning liked it. 
Another semi-success was my coffee choc hazelnut cake recipe, was way too much coffee for me, couldn't even taste anything else. Now after 2 weeks it's vape-able, not exactly what I was aiming for but I will finish the 10ml off without vomiting so that's good. I'm a bit pissed at myself as I thought I had recorded the % I used but I can't find it. I feel I could have just tweaked it a bit, add some more chocolate, take 1% less coffee and add some more cream. But I got no base to start as I can't remember my percentages!


----------



## Ezekiel

Effjh said:


> Thanks for this recipe @Ezekiel , loving it long time! Tried after 2-3 days (no patience) and it was good, but tasted more like melon. I gave it a good shake and let it breath for 30 odd minutes, the cap back on and chucked it in the cupboard. Now 6 days on the melon/cantaloupe has settled nicely and it tastes just like a blue bubblegum milkshake. Want to play around with your milk base to produce some more sterri stumpie flavours.





NewOobY said:


> The melon taste is from the Honeydew, this is why I left it out and used a sweetener. Cantaloupe doesn't really have a melon taste to me. I believe the honeydew was meant to be a sweetener in the recipe - try it without the honeydew and use Meringue/Marshmallow instead - trust me it works.



Thanks guys - glad the recipe is working out! And thanks for the additions @NewOobY!

Like @NewOobY said, the honeydew does give a strong melon taste, especially initially. It mellows out after time + breathing. It serves as a sweetener primarily, as well as bumping the cantaloupe a bit and adding mouthfeel. I've tried upping the marshmallow, but I've found then the flavour profile doesn't last very long. Without the honeydew I lose a lot of the full mouthfeel, and thus far adding other creams haven't done it for me yet - either it destroys the bubblegum flavours or it adds an unwanted note. It depends on how creamy you want your steri stumpi I guess!

@Effjh, if you manage with the milk base and any other flavours, do post them! Strawberry works nice, but the rest is difficult. For banana you need a really candy banana, but it can easily become too sweet. Chocolate is insanely difficult, and all of the caramel flavours I own is either slightly salty, sugary or earthy. I think an english toffee or butterscotch might work better. Lastly, if you can puzzle out the flavour profile of cream soda, you'll win all respect forever. Cream soda (TFA) or any of the vanilla flavours I own doesn't work.

On the flipside, Lime milk (not traditionally steri stumpi, but still a SA favourite) works great - I use Lime Distilled (FA) with a dash of Lime (FLV). Apple milk is also quite interesting, as it goes nicely with the malted milk, but it needs (IMO) a tea note as a complement - which is something I don't have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> I had a bit of busy weekend and didn't get to do half the things I had originally planned. I did get chance to go through a few of my single flavours as well as some of the 2 flavour mixes. I'm actually a little disappointed in some of the flavours, I had a 10% Cola mix that was tasting great 3 days after mixing, now it's very bland. Seems 2 weeks just killed off a lot of the flavour. Same situation with Cookie and Cream, Litchi, Watermelon, Cheesecake, Banana and Energy Drink. I have a few idea's to combat this, either I'll add 2% flavour or reduce the steeping time to 1 week. Just a little concerned though that if I steep for a week and don' finish it within the next week then all I will have is a bland weak flavour. I'm leaning towards adding 2% as my solution.
> 
> On the plus side I had some success with a few of my mixes. I was priviledged enough to get to sample a Litchi mint juice, soon to be released, and tried to make one of my own with a twist. 5% Litchi 5% Watermelon 1% Menthol - it turned out to be too "menthol-ie" but after it spent last week in my drawer it's actually VERY nice. And I don't like menthol vapes much, but I think here is a case where 2 weeks was the perfect time for this juice.
> We were vaping it in an eVic mini and everyone that tried it this morning liked it.
> Another semi-success was my coffee choc hazelnut cake recipe, was way too much coffee for me, couldn't even taste anything else. Now after 2 weeks it's vape-able, not exactly what I was aiming for but I will finish the 10ml off without vomiting so that's good. I'm a bit pissed at myself as I thought I had recorded the % I used but I can't find it. I feel I could have just tweaked it a bit, add some more chocolate, take 1% less coffee and add some more cream. But I got no base to start as I can't remember my percentages!


With mixesI am taking the stance of: If it sucks after a steep, it goes on the back burner. Even if it was nice after a day or two if it cant go for 4 weeks then it is a fail. I have bottles of juice I bought that are great after being open for many weeks, discovered a bit of ancient Moondust and it was fantastic soooo... yeah... i have to hold that standard of myself otherwise it will just cost bucks. 

I suspect one suffers fatigue from single flavors easily so I am not judging them yet even if I have tasted them. I still rely on info put out here and other forums above my own creativity at this point. Just putting the info and actual experience together for now resisiting formulating my own ideas just for a little bit. 



Dave1 said:


> I have dripped with the Lemo, just unscrew the chimney and make sure that it does not flood and fill the air intake. It does get hot quickly but easy to do. I only have 1 dripper at the moment but will get more as the budget allows. Supplying 6 extended family members with my creations at the moment so all the budget goes to DIY stock.


Looool... I cant do tastes in my dripper. Not single flavors. No way. I am getting the Aromamizer v-rda but deffos wont use it for tasting either. Because if it sucks, it sucks on NUCLEAR level loool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Ezekiel said:


> Thanks guys - glad the recipe is working out! And thanks for the additions @NewOobY
> Lastly, if you can puzzle out the flavour profile of cream soda, you'll win all respect forever. Cream soda (TFA) or any of the vanilla flavours I own doesn't work.



Ugh don't say that, just ordered TFA Cream Soda yesterday with high hopes. I'll probably never crack the cream soda flavour profile, but will now be on a mission to try at least. The closest ready made juice I've tried was ERC - Shamrock from vaperscorner.co.za, they seem to have a good cream soda flavour, wish there was an easy way to reverse engineer juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

kyle_redbull said:


> I had some Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream for the first time and loved it does anyone have a recipe that is close to this? I was thinking 6% Pistachio TFA and 5% VBIC not sure what else??? Any help
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Bump 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Are there any recipes that go well with RY4 Double from TFA?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape

Please guys i need a simple blueberry and blackberry recipe please please


----------



## Greyz

MoneymanVape said:


> Please guys i need a simple blueberry and blackberry recipe please please



I did a very simple 5% blueberry and 5% marshmallow - turned out quite decent IMO. But the next batch I mix will be 3% Blueberry and 7% Marshmallow. Blueberry is quite strong so I want to bring out the mahmallow creaminess next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Greyz said:


> I had a 10% Cola mix that was tasting great 3 days after mixing, now it's very bland. Seems 2 weeks just killed off a lot of the flavour. Same situation with Cookie and Cream, Litchi, Watermelon, Cheesecake, Banana and Energy Drink.



What brand flavouring are you using? Do you use EM in these?


----------



## Greyz

YeOldeOke said:


> What brand flavouring are you using? Do you use EM in these?


I'm currently sitting with a real mixed bag of concentrates from Sky blue, Pirates Grog, Vapeowave and Clyrolinx. 
I will be trying out some of the Pirates Grog Gold label when I get paid as well as my first ordering of some TFA concentrates for Gush.

I have some EM but I didn't use any in these mixes. I wanted a straight up single flavour profile to guage off. 
Do you think some EM might rescue these bland flavours a bit?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke

Greyz said:


> I'm currently sitting with a real mixed bag of concentrates from Sky blue, Pirates Grog, Vapeowave and Clyrolinx.
> I will be trying out some of the Pirates Grog Gold label when I get paid as well as my first ordering of some TFA concentrates for Gush.
> 
> I have some EM but I didn't use any in these mixes. I wanted a straight up single flavour profile to guage off.
> Do you think some EM might rescue these bland flavours a bit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I never use EM. Tried and dumped it.
It is reputed to cause flavour fade, is why I ask. The flavours that faded, are they one specific manufacturer's or a mix of manu's.

If you are just starting out, it may simplify things for you if you stick mostly to one brand in the beginning. Easier to get a handle on %'s, they vary so much from brand to brand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

IMHO, FA and INW are the best to use as a backbone, with maybe the odd flavour from the others to compliment. For a variety of reasons.

It's all I used for years. Now I've got a bloody lot of other brands and no FA or INW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

YeOldeOke said:


> IMHO, FA and INW are the best to use as a backbone, with maybe the odd flavour from the others to compliment. For a variety of reasons.
> 
> It's all I used for years. Now I've got a bloody lot of other brands and no FA or INW.



FA and INW vastly really hit the mark with me.

TFA, CAP and FW are either a hit or a miss. There are loads from them that rock, but some just do not.

Also working with smaller percentages that is required with INw and FA means the bracket for throwing it off is much less.


----------



## Greyz

YeOldeOke said:


> I never use EM. Tried and dumped it.
> It is reputed to cause flavour fade, is why I ask. The flavours that faded, are they one specific manufacturer's or a mix of manu's.
> 
> If you are just starting out, it may simplify things for you if you stick mostly to one brand in the beginning. Easier to get a handle on %'s, they vary so much from brand to brand.


The majority of the concentrates I got from a swop deal. The sky blue and Vape o wave were in that mix. I then bought some base premixed with nic from Clyrolinx so I took some concentrates while I was at it. 
I was looking for a Tangy strawberry, I wanted the same taste that budget vapes Tangy strawberry had, and a quick Google search lead me to Pirates Grog. 
I like the idea of supporting local juice makers and retailers etc so I thought it's easier and cheaper to start here then once I get the hang of it move up to the TFA's of this world.
But like you said and as I feared my single flavour exercise was not he resounding success I'd hoped for. But what I did take away from it is that single flavours tend to steep faster than more complex mixes. In the next couple weeks I'll be able to get an idea of how some of these local concentrates fair against established international brands.

I'm no better off really than I was when I started but it's been a lot of fun. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sorry guys I just wanted some help regarding a pistachio recipe as well RY4 Double with not one response.... are my posts actually delivering? Can admin check this @Silver? If they being ignored please say so too thanks!!!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Sorry guys I just wanted some help regarding a pistachio recipe as well RY4 Double with not one response.... are my posts actually delivering? Can admin check this @Silver? If they being ignored please say so too thanks!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I saw your Pistachio post, may have missed the Ry4 one...

But sorry, I haven't used either flavour, yet :/


----------



## method1

kyle_redbull said:


> Sorry guys I just wanted some help regarding a pistachio recipe as well RY4 Double with not one response.... are my posts actually delivering? Can admin check this @Silver? If they being ignored please say so too thanks!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/110767/RocketPuppy%27s+RY4+

a VERY tasty ry4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/110767/RocketPuppy%27s+RY4+
> 
> a VERY tasty ry4



Hmm, I may try that sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks @rogue zombie and @method1 thanks for the share. A little too complicated for me that recipe. Im still new to this and getting to understand my flavours how to mix them and what i may like or not. I appreciate the response I've read a few recipes online that ry4 double Is even great by itself and specifically the TFA RY4 Double. I've never tried but seen if u add some caramel and PY it changes it completely the guys even saying that ry4 can be a shake and vape. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

If I had recipes that were great to share I would I am just not at that level yet. I recently made with all FW 6% Candy Watermelon and 3% bubblegum but something is missing maybe some sweet cream or something. I want a full mouth feel type of vape and can't seem to find that yet

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

Greyz said:


> The majority of the concentrates I got from a swop deal. The sky blue and Vape o wave were in that mix. I then bought some base premixed with nic from Clyrolinx so I took some concentrates while I was at it.
> I was looking for a Tangy strawberry, I wanted the same taste that budget vapes Tangy strawberry had, and a quick Google search lead me to Pirates Grog.
> I like the idea of supporting local juice makers and retailers etc so I thought it's easier and cheaper to start here then once I get the hang of it move up to the TFA's of this world.
> But like you said and as I feared my single flavour exercise was not he resounding success I'd hoped for. But what I did take away from it is that single flavours tend to steep faster than more complex mixes. In the next couple weeks I'll be able to get an idea of how some of these local concentrates fair against established international brands.
> 
> I'm no better off really than I was when I started but it's been a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




I tried some Clyrolinx flavours recently. Mixed up 20 standalone flavours in 10ml testers to get a feel for them. They seem to work ok at 4-6% as standalone. Tested them on a dripper, but that is a tedious task. Need to rewick every time. They taste ok at this stage, some quite good actually, so I'll just add some nic to my 20 testers and vape them this coming week to get a better idea. They've been standing for about 2 weeks.

Problem when you're first starting out is getting a handle on mixing %'s, intensity of flavours etc. If you then start with too many, especially from different brands, it quickly can become a mess and may cause you to give up.

BTW, Skyblue and Vapeowave sell 'their own', TFA and Cap. The bottles should be marked accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> If I had recipes that were great to share I would I am just not at that level yet. I recently made with all FW 6% Candy Watermelon and 3% bubblegum but something is missing maybe some sweet cream or something. I want a full mouth feel type of vape and can't seem to find that yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



A full mouthfeel is reaaaaaally difficult. I used to want that, and could hardly ever get it.
Some of the older juices had plenty of it because they were filled with Diacetyl, which is exactly where to get the full mouthfeel.

I can suggest Marshmallow in general for mouthfeel. I prefer FA for this.

And of coarse the Diacetyl filled CAP Custard V1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

kyle_redbull said:


> Sorry guys I just wanted some help regarding a pistachio recipe as well RY4 Double with not one response.... are my posts actually delivering? Can admin check this @Silver? If they being ignored please say so too thanks!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hey @kyle_redbull 

Here is a great recipe @Dubz posted last year. Had some of it personally (he sent me a bottle of it free of charge together with some second-hand goodies - what an awesome guy!), and it is quite good:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-27#post-290230

Btw, I would advise against posts such as "I just had an awesome juice X, can anyone please post the recipe | something similar?" We had a big discussion on this a while ago, and while not all were in agreement, some of the folks here don't look kindly when you are effectively asking if somebody cloned (or something similar) a juice one of the fairly well-known regulars on this forum makes commercially. Its a bit like going to a restaurant's kitchen after a great dinner and casually asking for the recipe! 

In this case it's fine though, since luckily the recipe was posted before the similar juice went commercial, so it entered the public domain before it did the private one. It's quite different from @Paulie's too, so I think no harm done. Its just a heads-up for future reference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

Reviews of the flavours of various brands. Should be useful for many. Don't go crazy and start spending the retirement fund, remember less is more. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2ehekc/master_flavor_reviews_and_tasting_notes/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

YeOldeOke said:


> Reviews of the flavours of various brands. Should be useful for many. Don't go crazy and start spending the retirement fund, remember less is more.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2ehekc/master_flavor_reviews_and_tasting_notes/



That DIY Sub has been a massive help to me personally.

I spend hours reading through there, gather valuable info.

And I love the monthly recipe thread. If you look at it towards the end of the month, the more "favored" recipes will be nearer to the top. I have gotten a few gem recipes from there this way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Ezekiel said:


> Hey @kyle_redbull
> 
> Here is a great recipe @Dubz posted last year. Had some of it personally (he sent me a bottle of it free of charge together with some second-hand goodies - what an awesome guy!), and it is quite good:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-27#post-290230
> 
> Btw, I would advise against posts such as "I just had an awesome juice X, can anyone please post the recipe | something similar?" We had a big discussion on this a while ago, and while not all were in agreement, some of the folks here don't look kindly when you are effectively asking if somebody cloned (or something similar) a juice one of the fairly well-known regulars on this forum makes commercially. Its a bit like going to a restaurant's kitchen after a great dinner and casually asking for the recipe!
> 
> In this case it's fine though, since luckily the recipe was posted before the similar juice went commercial, so it entered the public domain before it did the private one. It's quite different from @Paulie's too, so I think no harm done. Its just a heads-up for future reference.


@Ezekiel I didn't know it was a problem and I understand 100% sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes. Thanks for sharing that recipe with me looks fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Not sure if any of you have tried these sweeties my wife opened them earlier and my word they taste amazing... I said to her I'd love to have a vape that tastes like these sweets and her response was she would vape it all day. You get them at checkers. Nice double chocolate flavour with a slight hint of hazelnut or something with a creamy chocolate centre so yum 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff&Pass

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am entering the DIY thing again and need someone to look at this recipe for me please
> I am not adding NIC for now, just want to make a 20ml batch and let it steep for two or so weeks
> The French Vanilla is TFA, forgot to add that
> 
> 
> View attachment 48777


Another option is 3%Vanilla custard with some Ethyl Mathol as sweetener....I use this combo for a daily vape. (My juices are 96%VG)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## morras

rogue zombie said:


> No, I found this version, and I prefer it this way:
> 
> All TFA
> Papaya 3%
> Mango 5%
> Cantaloupe 3%
> 
> Do you have a link for that Buckshot? I've never seen it.



http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/448341/XXX+Buckshot+clone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Anyone know where to get Sucralose from?


----------



## rogue zombie

daniel craig said:


> Anyone know where to get Sucralose from?



TFA Sweetener is a 10% Sucralose solution.
I actually asked on Reddit about NotCharles' recipe, and he says thats what he used in his Gush recipe (if thats what you wanted it for)

If you want to make your own, Hullets has those little pills that are Sucralose. So at Spar or PnP etc. by the sugar/ sweetener section.


----------



## daniel craig

rogue zombie said:


> TFA Sweetener is a 10% Sucralose solution.
> I actually asked on Reddit about NotCharles' recipe, and he says thats what he used in his Gush recipe (if thats what you wanted it for)
> 
> If you want to make your own, Hullets has those little pills that are Sucralose. So at Spar or PnP etc. by the sugar/ sweetener section.


I was going for Golden ticket by DIYORDIE. I'll check out Spar. At the moment I only have EM.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> TFA Sweetener is a 10% Sucralose solution.
> I actually asked on Reddit about NotCharles' recipe, and he says thats what he used in his Gush recipe (if thats what you wanted it for)
> 
> If you want to make your own, Hullets has those little pills that are Sucralose. So at Spar or PnP etc. by the sugar/ sweetener section.



Not so sure that's gonna work so well.. i think those tabs contain anti-caking agent, dextrose and other additives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> Not so sure that's gonna work so well.. i think those tabs contain anti-caking agent, dextrose and other additives.


Yeah they have anti - caking agent. I remember seeing one before and tossing it because of that. Do you know of any other possible substitutes for sucralose? Will upping the EM % be the same?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> Yeah they have anti - caking agent. I remember seeing one before and tossing it because of that. Do you know of any other possible substitutes for sucralose? Will upping the EM % be the same?



Nope, it's not the same - you could try it without sweetener and see, but I wouldn't recommend increasing the EM.

Just checked the equisweet ingredients:
Dextrose, Sucralose (Non-Nutritive Sweetener), Anti-caking Agent.


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> Nope, it's not the same - you could try it without sweetener and see, but I wouldn't recommend increasing the EM.
> 
> Just checked the equisweet ingredients:
> Dextrose, Sucralose (Non-Nutritive Sweetener), Anti-caking Agent.


So I'm assuming this is not safe for vaping? Should I try out TFA sweetener rather?


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> So I'm assuming this is not safe for vaping? Should I try out TFA sweetener rather?



I would't vape that myself, and it may also affect the flavour which is even worse than popcorn lung 
TFA sweetener is the way to go, or CAP super sweet at about half the amount.


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> I would't vape that myself, and it may also affect the flavour which is even worse than popcorn lungTFA sweetener is the way to go, or CAP super sweet at about half the amount.


I think I'll just get the TFA sweetener and hope for the best.


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> I think I'll just get the TFA sweetener and hope for the best.



Yeah, that's what Wayne used in this recipe, so once you get it you're all set.


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> Yeah, that's what Wayne used in this recipe, so once you get it you're all set.


1 more question. What's the difference between all these sweeteners and their applications/ usage. I know that EM work excellent in only some mixes and works better to 'complete' a recipe rather than to sweeten. How is TFA sweetener or sucralose or cap super sweet different?


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> 1 more question. What's the difference between all these sweeteners and their applications/ usage. I know that EM work excellent in only some mixes and works better to 'complete' a recipe rather than to sweeten. How is TFA sweetener or sucralose or cap super sweet different?



EM is ethyl maltol, not a sweetener per se, but gives an impression of sweetness to CERTAIN flavours.
Sucralose is an artificial sweetener that has the effect of sweetening the entire mix, it acts mainly on the tongue.
TFA is a 10% sucralose solution in PG. 
CAP Super sweet is closer to 20% but also contains a tiny bit of citric acid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol thank goodness this came up then. I was considering those tablets to make my own.

I'll just stick to TFA Sweetener then.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> EM is ethyl maltol, not a sweetener per se, but gives an impression of sweetness to CERTAIN flavours.
> Sucralose is an artificial sweetener that has the effect of sweetening the entire mix, it acts mainly on the tongue.
> TFA is a 10% sucralose solution in PG.
> CAP Super sweet is closer to 20% but also contains a tiny bit of citric acid.


Thanks for that guide. Exactly what I was looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

daniel craig said:


> Anyone know where to get Sucralose from?


Blck vapour had some


----------



## daniel craig

MoneymanVape said:


> Blck vapour had some


Can't seem to find it on their site, could you send me a link rather?


----------



## kyle_redbull

Www.blckvapour.co.za

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

daniel craig said:


> Can't seem to find it on their site, could you send me a link rather?


http://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/sweetener-tfa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Well here we go, my first contribution to the thread *gulp*...

So I have been doing DIY since I started vaping. DIY was always the whole point. I am much more interested in creativity than inhaling vapour to be honest. Getting this mix right has been a journey of around 12 weeks, building it like so many little lego blocks, literally adjusting by half percentages each mix. Investing in atomizer on atomizer. Learning how to taste e-liquid which works differently from anything else, vapers tongue and suggested flavors and a whole bunch of other little challenges... but I did it.

First Kiss:

I wanted a juice that tasted like the first thing to touch my lips every day while watching my toons in my jammies getting ready for school - a sip of warm milk out of a bowl of over sweetened frosted corn flakes. Warm Frostee milk. Hence the name, First Kiss 

What I ended up with is a fluffy, warm and rich milky vape with a hint of corn and a perception of loads of frosting. Even makes your lips a little juicy. I will add flavor notes with each concentrate.

TFA Kettle Corn 2%
The corn flake. I got it to try clone a juice by Clouds Of Icarus but the second I tasted it my brain went "corn flakes" and the whole idea was born. Can also be thought of as a bland corn chip vibe. Not perfect but it works in here.

CAP NY Cheesecake 2.5%
WHUT? Bear with me here. At low concentrations it is quite like a meringue in texture. I remembered reading about another mixologist that uses meringue to copy frosting. So this is exactly what it does in this recipe along with adding a good measure of fluffy texture and that nice almost sticky lip feel. Lovely.

TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
Because am I seriously making a milky vape without it? Nope.

TFA Malted Milk 1.5%
Literally just rounding out the TFA Dairy. Was a bit disappointed with the latter but the two work well together

TFA Dairy 2.5%
Going for maximum milk but more than this tasted like mild pepper. Idk it is weird to work with. Things might get even better with a different concentrate but budget and all...

TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
Acts as the glue to hold this all together. This actually ended up in this mix by accident, making a few testers I dropped into the wrong bottle... This really was a happy accident. Where the juice was OK before this just took it to where I like it. I will keep playing with it in milky mixes. Hasnt worked out well for me in other places has this tendency to mute other notes but it works very well here.

Sucralose 1.25% 

EDIT - TFA Sweetener so technically 0.125 percent sucralose in the mix.

This is up to taste I guess. But without some Sucralose the mix has a very dry mouth feel. Some advice gotten from @Papa_Lazarou had me adding little bits until I was happy with the mouth feel. Much appreciation. That was the final ticket to turn a fun project into an ADV.

NOT shake and vape. I give it 7 days at a controlled 28 degrees with the odd shake, until I get a golden hue, then leave it in my cold cupboard another few days. Vape it too soon and it is quite sweet with no discernible notes really. Still nice but like a very cool candy floss flavour.

It is a very subtle juice so give it some time. If it sucks you can give me a smack at Vapecon looool... I can take it.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm surprised, and quite thrilled with how this turned out.

For once, I will not be tweaking an original recipe.

A mild tobacco with a kiss from the baker (she's a pretty baker to)

*Van Gogh
*
FA Virginia 2%
FA Perique Black 0.35%
FA Oak 0.25%
Acetyl Pyraza....0.25%
FA Clove 0.25%
TFA Graham Cracker 1%
(This is my default mild/light Virginia tobacco base)

Then add:

TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
INW Biscuit 0.75%

I have been working on the Tobacco base for quite some time. I was semi happy with it, but it was always not nicely rounded off.

I then thought of making Vanilla tobacco, so added the Swirl. The result was not a Vanilla bac, but it rounded my base off nicely. So I happily vaped 60mls just like that.

Only thing was, it gave me a little more throat hit than I like, so I decided to add the INW Biscuit, knowing its buttery goodness would probably do the trick.

Steeped it, vaped it and was completely happy FOR ONCE with my creation.

The sun shines on every dogs' ass someday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well here we go, my first contribution to the thread *gulp*...
> 
> So I have been doing DIY since I started vaping. DIY was always the whole point. I am much more interested in creativity than inhaling vapour to be honest. Getting this mix right has been a journey of around 12 weeks, building it like so many little lego blocks, literally adjusting by half percentages each mix. Investing in atomizer on atomizer. Learning how to taste e-liquid which works differently from anything else, vapers tongue and suggested flavors and a whole bunch of other little challenges... but I did it.
> 
> First Kiss:
> 
> I wanted a juice that tasted like the first thing to touch my lips every day while watching my toons in my jammies getting ready for school - a sip of warm milk out of a bowl of over sweetened frosted corn flakes. Warm Frostee milk. Hence the name, First Kiss
> 
> What I ended up with is a fluffy, warm and rich milky vape with a hint of corn and a perception of loads of frosting. Even makes your lips a little juicy. I will add flavor notes with each concentrate.
> 
> TFA Kettle Corn 2%
> The corn flake. I got it to try clone a juice by Clouds Of Icarus but the second I tasted it my brain went "corn flakes" and the whole idea was born. Can also be thought of as a bland corn chip vibe. Not perfect but it works in here.
> 
> CAP NY Cheesecake 2.5%
> WHUT? Bear with me here. At low concentrations it is quite like a meringue in texture. I remembered reading about another mixologist that uses meringue to copy frosting. So this is exactly what it does in this recipe along with adding a good measure of fluffy texture and that nice almost sticky lip feel. Lovely.
> 
> TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
> Because am I seriously making a milky vape without it? Nope.
> 
> TFA Malted Milk 1.5%
> Literally just rounding out the TFA Dairy. Was a bit disappointed with the latter but the two work well together
> 
> TFA Dairy 2.5%
> Going for maximum milk but more than this tasted like mild pepper. Idk it is weird to work with. Things might get even better with a different concentrate but budget and all...
> 
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
> Acts as the glue to hold this all together. This actually ended up in this mix by accident, making a few testers I dropped into the wrong bottle... This really was a happy accident. Where the juice was OK before this just took it to where I like it. I will keep playing with it in milky mixes. Hasnt worked out well for me in other places has this tendency to mute other notes but it works very well here.
> 
> Sucralose 1.25%
> 
> This is up to taste I guess. But without some Sucralose the mix has a very dry mouth feel. Some advice gotten from @Papa_Lazarou had me adding little bits until I was happy with the mouth feel. Much appreciation. That was the final ticket to turn a fun project into an ADV.
> 
> NOT shake and vape. I give it 7 days at a controlled 28 degrees with the odd shake, until I get a golden hue, then leave it in my cold cupboard another few days. Vape it too soon and it is quite sweet with no discernible notes really. Still nice but like a very cool candy floss flavour.
> 
> It is a very subtle juice so give it some time. If it sucks you can give me a smack at Vapecon looool... I can take it.



Now this is one recipe I will enjoy too. Just need to add Kettle born to my growing concentrate cart blck vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> Now this is one recipe I will enjoy too. Just need to add Kettle born to my growing concentrate cart blck vapour


My cart with them is looking ridiculous loooool... been adding and adding since yesterday. I will go agonize over what to leave out later. Going to be tough their prices got me excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Lord Vetinari said:


> My cart with them is looking ridiculous loooool... been adding and adding since yesterday. I will go agonize over what to leave out later. Going to be tough their prices got me excited


Same here, I just did a trimming of the fat as I have those flavours albeit by another house. The miser in me dictates that its redundant having 2 of the same concentrate so I'm only allowed to replace it once it's close to finish. I'm just weird like that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaélyn

Hey guys 
Just want to find out if any of you purchased concentrates from www.blckvapour.co.za? 
Just find its kind of weird that their prices are so reasonable 


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape

I did on vryday should get shipping Monday. Is it not opening specials as well. Along as its tfa whats the problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wdnsdy

Has anyone experimented with guava? I'm thinking of pairing it with cream or custard...


----------



## rogue zombie

Wdnsdy said:


> Has anyone experimented with guava? I'm thinking of pairing it with cream or custard...


Only used CAP Sweet Guava with CAP Yellow Peach, which I really like. But everything else I've tried with Guava was a fail.

It's quite difficult to work with.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Which berries go well with TFA banana cream? I'm thinking of TFA banana cream with Cap sweet strawberry but need a nice berry finish. What do you guys suggest ?


----------



## Viper_SA

Flavourart Raspberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Viper_SA said:


> Flavourart Raspberry


Will need to get that. Thanks  Do you think harvest berry will mess up the whole mix even at low percentage?


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> Which berries go well with TFA banana cream? I'm thinking of TFA banana cream with Cap sweet strawberry but need a nice berry finish. What do you guys suggest ?



A raspberry could work, as @Viper_SA mentioned, for some reason I don't get on with FA raspberry but it's def worth a shot, some people love it.
Banana also pairs nicely with other tropical fruits e.g mango, papaya, lichi etc.
Berry crunch could also be an interesting candidate but you well get some grain notes out of that.
CAP Harvest berry should be OK. FA forest Fruit is also a good one but very strong.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> A raspberry could work, as @Viper_SA mentioned, for some reason I don't get on with FA raspberry but it's def worth a shot, some people love it.
> Banana also pairs nicely with other tropical fruits e.g mango, papaya, lichi etc.
> Berry crunch could also be an interesting candidate but you well get some grain notes out of that.


I tried out berry crunch. You are correct about the grainy notes. Basically what I was going for was a banana and strawberry smoothie topped with some berries and cream.


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> I tried out berry crunch. You are correct about the grainy notes. Basically what I was going for was a banana and strawberry smoothie topped with some berries and cream.



In case you missed it cos I edited my post :
CAP Harvest berry should be OK, I find it a bit watery.
FA forest Fruit is also a good one but very strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> In case you missed it cos I edited my post :
> CAP Harvest berry should be OK, I find it a bit watery.
> FA forest Fruit is also a good one but very strong.


I'll try Cap harvest berry at a low percentage (2%) and see how it goes.


----------



## Viper_SA

FA forest fruit has a very strong blackcurrant taste tome, but I like it. I mix it with FA raspberry and FA strawberry, but I prefer the TFA ripe strawberry to be honest


----------



## daniel craig

Viper_SA said:


> FA forest fruit has a very strong blackcurrant taste tome, but I like it. I mix it with FA raspberry and FA strawberry, but I prefer the TFA ripe strawberry to be honest


Any notes on Bilberry?


----------



## Viper_SA

Have never tried bilberry, sorry. Not even the real thing. Never heard of it before this site, lol


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> Any notes on Bilberry?



Yeah - it's delicious. Very potent. Almost like a blueberry but not quite. A dark berry taste,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> Yeah - it's delicious. Very potent. Almost like a blueberry but not quite. A dark berry taste,


This looks like what I'll need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Strawberry or rapsberry. Dont do blackberry. Blueberry is more for candy type


----------



## Effjh

Good to see berry/fruity flavours being discussed, just tried to mix up a shake n vape tonight. It smells great and expected it to be full of flavour, but it's muted as hell, made recipe up on the fly so please advise if I got it horribly wrong:

Strawberry Ripe - 5%
Raspberry Sweet - 3%
Fuji - 3%
Honeysuckle - 1%
Koolada - 1%

Is something in there possibly muting the other flavours? Should I go higher percentages? I figured fruits are good to shake and vape, but all I'm getting is the coolness of the Koolada with almost no other flavours coming through.


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> Good to see berry/fruity flavours being discussed, just tried to mix up a shake n vape tonight. It smells great and expected it to be full of flavour, but it's muted as hell, made recipe up on the fly so please advise if I got it horribly wrong:
> 
> Strawberry Ripe - 5%
> Raspberry Sweet - 3%
> Fuji - 3%
> Honeysuckle - 1%
> Koolada - 1%
> 
> Is something in there possibly muting the other flavours? Should I go higher percentages? I figured fruits are good to shake and vape, but all I'm getting is the coolness of the Koolada with almost no other flavours coming through.



Let it steep before you make the final call.. koolada might be a bit on the high side, for my taste anyway.
Fruits benefit from steeping too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> Let it steep before you make the final call.. koolada might be a bit on the high side, for my taste anyway.
> Fruits benefit from steeping too!



Cool I'll give it a day or 2, just find it strange as both Raspberry sweet and Fuji was quite potent right off the bat when I did them as single flavour mixes. Expected to at least taste them after a good shake. I'll let it rest over night and give it a toot tomorrow to see if there's any improvement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> Cool I'll give it a day or 2, just find it strange as both Raspberry sweet and Fuji was quite potent right off the bat when I did them as single flavour mixes. Expected to at least taste them after a good shake. I'll let it rest over night and give it a toot tomorrow to see if there's any improvement.



Yeah, the mysterious of mixing 
But for sure the koolada will need some time to calm down.


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> Yeah, the mysterious of mixing
> But for sure the koolada will need some time to calm down.



Mysterious in deed, might have a bermuda triangle in my mixing bottle. The Koolada didn't come across as particularly strong to my taste though, fairly subtle and I'm not a fan of menthols. (I know its not a menthol).

As a side note, I dig listening to your podcasts man. You mentioned you are working on creating a decent Honey mix, been looking for one myself, any tips you're willing to share?


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> Mysterious in deed, might have a bermuda triangle in my mixing bottle. The Koolada didn't come across as particularly strong to my taste though, fairly subtle and I'm not a fan of menthols. (I know its not a menthol).
> 
> As a side note, I dig listening to your podcasts man. You mentioned you are working on creating a decent Honey mix, been looking for one myself, any tips you're willing to share?



Thanks 

Honey, my nemesis - the recipe has changed sooo many times now. If you're after a fairly authentic honey, a good starting point is FA Honey at around 0.25-0.5% with some sweetening, which can come from sweetener, caramel or a fruit like fuji, fig or even peach.
Then some creams - fresh cream is pretty good and neutral.

Something like:

FA Honey 0.25 - 0.5%
FA Caramel 1%
FA Fresh Cream 2%
optional Sucralose 0.5%
Fruit of choice or leave out .

Another thing that goes well with this type of setup is nuts - almond, hazelnut etc.

Needs a good few days (5 at least) for the honey to steep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Honey, my nemesis - the recipe has changed sooo many times now. If you're after a fairly authentic honey, a good starting point is FA Honey at around 0.25-0.5% with some sweetening, which can come from sweetener, caramel or a fruit like fuji, fig or even peach.
> Then some creams - fresh cream is pretty good and neutral.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> FA Honey 0.25 - 0.5%
> FA Caramel 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 2%
> optional Sucralose 0.5%
> 
> Another thing that goes well with this type of setup is nuts - almond, hazelnut etc.
> 
> Needs a good few days (5 at least) for the honey to steep.



Thanks man, only have TFA in those flavours and the honey has been a real pain to work with. Will stock up on those FA flavours and give it a whirl. Want to try my hand at extracting some Rooibos and moer it in with a nice honey mix, hoping it will pair well. The optional Sucralose, reckon TFA sweetener will do the job?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> Thanks man, only have TFA in those flavours and the honey has been a real pain to work with. Will stock up on those FA flavours and give it a whirl. Want to try my hand at extracting some Rooibos and moer it in with a nice honey mix, hoping it will pair well. The optional Sucralose, reckon TFA sweetener will do the job?



Yeah TFA is the simplest to use, 10% dilution in PG and water, lots of recipes use it etc.
TFA honey is straight unusable imo, FA is in a different class.
You could sub the caramel and cream for TFA caramels and creams and see how it goes, but obviously if you're chasing the honey profile, the choice of honey flavour is essential.

With your rooibos extract I guess you could start with 0.25% FA Honey, a bit of sweetener and leave out the creams unless you like your rooibos with milk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> Yeah TFA is the simplest to use, 10% dilution in PG and water, lots of recipes use it etc.
> TFA honey is straight unusable imo, FA is in a different class.
> You could sub the caramel and cream for TFA caramels and creams and see how it goes, but obviously if you're chasing the honey profile, the choice of honey flavour is essential.
> 
> With your rooibos extract I guess you could start with 0.25% FA Honey, a bit of sweetener and leave out the creams unless you like your rooibos with milk



Thanks for all the input Joel, appreciate it . Might take me while, but will report back if I manage to hit gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Effjh said:


> Thanks for all the input Joel, appreciate it . Might take me while, but will report back if I manage to hit gold.


'Sup Dash.


----------



## Kaélyn

That's awesome thanks @Richio 
And you'rl have a wide range of concentrates ! 
I'm sure you will receive much support from us ! 


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Effjh said:


> Good to see berry/fruity flavours being discussed, just tried to mix up a shake n vape tonight. It smells great and expected it to be full of flavour, but it's muted as hell, made recipe up on the fly so please advise if I got it horribly wrong:
> 
> Strawberry Ripe - 5%
> Raspberry Sweet - 3%
> Fuji - 3%
> Honeysuckle - 1%
> Koolada - 1%
> 
> Is something in there possibly muting the other flavours? Should I go higher percentages? I figured fruits are good to shake and vape, but all I'm getting is the coolness of the Koolada with almost no other flavours coming through.



Depending on what you're going for in my experience your dominating fruits in that mix is going to be:

1. Apple (Tart)
2. Raspberry (Sweet)
3. Strawberry (Sweet/Tart/Sour - Sour until it steeps, then it becomes sweeter)

Koolada is also Acidic. Maybe try and flip this to have something a little sweeter.

I steeping it doesn't do much try:

Strawberry Ripe - 6%
Raspberry Sweet - 3%
Fuji - 1.5%
Honeysuckle - 2%
Koolada - 0.5%

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Eequinox

daniel craig said:


> Anyone know where to get Sucralose from?


i think this may be a safe option but think you may need to dilute it with pg


----------



## BumbleBee

Eequinox said:


> i think this may be a safe option but think you may need to dilute it with pg
> View attachment 52421


Oh for the love of all things sweet don't use Stevia. This stuff if ok if you were brought up on artificial sweeteners but for anyone that wasn't raised on Canderel this leaves the nastiest bitter aftertaste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Oh for the love of all things sweet don't use Stevia. This stuff if ok if you were brought up on artificial sweeteners but for anyone that wasn't raised on Canderel this leaves the nastiest bitter aftertaste



Stevia should not be called a sweetener! People selling this as a replacement for sugar should go to JAIL for lying so badly! Stevia tastes just bloody awful...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## MoneymanVape

Baverian cream and greek yogurt goes good with fruits?
And cotton candy what taste does it add or is it more of an additive?


----------



## MoneymanVape

Hi need some help. Does baverian cream and greek yoghurt and cotton candy add any flavour or is it more of an additive??


----------



## rogue zombie

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi need some help. Does baverian cream and greek yoghurt and cotton candy add any flavour or is it more of an additive??


They all flavours on their own. But Cotton Candy is Ethyl Maltol so it can be used as a Sweetener. 

Bav Cream goes well with fruits. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

@method1 Ok yeah you were right about the Koolada, it feels like I've been chewing on snow cones the whole evening. Definitely need to drop that stuff a bit. My mix also hasn't improved much, tastes like watered down XXX...so might be on to something, but needs some revision when I can taste anything but ice again.


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> @method1 Ok yeah you were right about the Koolada, it feels like I've been chewing on snow cones the whole evening. Definitely need to drop that stuff a bit. My mix also hasn't improved much, tastes like watered down XXX...so might be on to something, but needs some revision when I can taste anything but ice again.



I still reckon it's too soon to tell.. give it a week at least 
My usual starting point with koolada is around 0.25-0.5%


----------



## kyle_redbull

Effjh said:


> @method1 Ok yeah you were right about the Koolada, it feels like I've been chewing on snow cones the whole evening. Definitely need to drop that stuff a bit. My mix also hasn't improved much, tastes like watered down XXX...so might be on to something, but needs some revision when I can taste anything but ice again.


What recipe you using? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JW Flynn

So me and the wife made some joose on Sunday.....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Effjh

Ezekiel said:


> Lastly, if you can puzzle out the flavour profile of cream soda, you'll win all respect forever. Cream soda (TFA) or any of the vanilla flavours I own doesn't work.



Haven't had much luck either with TFA Cream soda or other vanilla's by them selves, so decided to dig around for a real Creamsoda drink recipe to get some ideas and stumbled across this: https://lowcarbafrica.wordpress.com...am-soda-diy-lekker-suikervrye-groen-ambulans/

It looks like the SA version contains some rose extract/ rose water, this is what differentiates it from the rest. Now to find a rose/rose water concentrate.. know of any available locally? Or similar flavour profile?


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> Haven't had much luck either with TFA Cream soda or other vanilla's by them selves, so decided to dig around for a real Creamsoda drink recipe to get some ideas and stumbled across this: https://lowcarbafrica.wordpress.com...am-soda-diy-lekker-suikervrye-groen-ambulans/
> 
> It looks like the SA version contains some rose extract/ rose water, this is what differentiates it from the rest. Now to find a rose/rose water concentrate.. know of any available locally? Or similar flavour profile?



TFA rose candy.

**EDIT**

I haven't had cream soda in ages, but I don't recall it having any rose flavouring in it. 
Time to get a can of sparletta


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> TFA rose candy.


I saw that, have you tried it? Didn't think it would be close enough to actual "rose" flavour and more candy, but obviously have no experience with it. Worth a shot I guess. I see FA has a rose concentrate, but couldn't find it anywhere locally.


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> I saw that, have you tried it? Didn't think it would be close enough to actual "rose" flavour and more candy, but obviously have no experience with it. Worth a shot I guess. I see FA has a rose concentrate, but couldn't find it anywhere locally.



Yeah it reminds me of turkish delight. Haven't tried the FA myself, might get some with my next FA order.


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> Yeah it reminds me of turkish delight. Haven't tried the FA myself, might get some with my next FA order.


Okay well I like Turkish Delight, so if it doesn't work out at least it wont go to waste. Going into my next order, thanks for suggestion!


----------



## NnoS

method1 said:


> TFA honey is straight unusable imo



Disheartening, seeing as I recently acquired this flavour. It does have a rather sharp, urine like scent to it. I was thinking of diluting it, say around 10%. Do you think this would make a difference? I am aiming for a milky honey type mix; I have a few creams that I thought might pair well... Is FLV milk and honey a viable option or is FA honey the way to go? If so, where can I get my hands on some?


----------



## method1

NnoS said:


> Disheartening, seeing as I recently acquired this flavour. It does have a rather sharp, urine like scent to it. I was thinking of diluting it, say around 10%. Do you think this would make a difference? I am aiming for a milky honey type mix; I have a few creams that I thought might pair well... Is FLV milk and honey a viable option or is FA honey the way to go? If so, where can I get my hands on some?



Look, TFA Honey is just BAD imo. 
Urine is the correct word. 
CAT urine specifically. 
Some people say it works at very low percentages, like 0.00001 
But seriously - maybe 0.25 - 0.5 with a sweetener could work.

FLV milk and honey is tasty but not really a honey flavour, FLV Honey Bee is more authentic, more along the lines of FA honey.
This is a very difficult flavour profile. I've been chasing it for months, good luck!


----------



## NnoS

method1 said:


> Look, TFA Honey is just BAD imo.
> Urine is the correct word.
> CAT urine specifically.
> Some people say it works at very low percentages, like 0.00001
> But seriously - maybe 0.25 - 0.5 with a sweetener could work.
> 
> FLV milk and honey is tasty but not really a honey flavour, FLV Honey Bee is more authentic, more along the lines of FA honey.
> This is a very difficult flavour profile. I've been chasing it for months, good luck!



Thanks. I've just started on the DIY mission. Mixing up clones to get a feel for it. This one grabbed my attention http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/188940/Cosmic+Fog+Milk+and+Honey+Clone I haven't tried the original so I can't speak for how much it tastes like honey, but the ingredients don't seem to recreate honey that much. Am I missing something?


----------



## method1

NnoS said:


> Thanks. I've just started on the DIY mission. Mixing up clones to get a feel for it. This one grabbed my attention http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/188940/Cosmic+Fog+Milk+and+Honey+Clone I haven't tried the original so I can't speak for how much it tastes like honey, but the ingredients don't seem to recreate honey that much. Am I missing something?



Yeah - Cosmic Fog Milk 'n Honey doesn't taste like honey, they just named it that


----------



## NnoS

method1 said:


> Yeah - Cosmic Fog Milk 'n Honey doesn't taste like honey, they just named it that


Thought as much. 

Any recipes that could point me in the right direction? Without divulging yours of course


----------



## method1

I posted something a few posts back that I believe is a good starting point - it's very simple and will give you a feel for the flavours without overcomplicating things. I do also like to add a bit of nut to that base, almond or toasted almond goes well.

FA Honey 0.25 - 0.5%
FA Caramel 1%
FA Fresh Cream 1-2% or TFA Bavarian Cream 1-2% (has a bit of a maple undertone)
optional Sucralose 0.5-1%

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge

Hey fellas. Anybody know a good alternative too Flavor West Butterscotch Ripple? Can't seem to find it from any vendors.


----------



## method1

Dirge said:


> Hey fellas. Anybody know a good alternative too Flavor West Butterscotch Ripple? Can't seem to find it from any vendors.



FW butterscotch or butterscotch natural is pretty close, similar strengths too.


----------



## Dirge

method1 said:


> FW butterscotch or butterscotch natural is pretty close, similar strengths too.



Thanks @method1 I want to try Wayne's pistachio ry4. 

I'm actually listening to hardwicks radio atm


----------



## method1

Dirge said:


> Thanks @method1 I want to try Wayne's pistachio ry4.
> 
> I'm actually listening to hardwicks radio atm



It'll work with FW butterscotch at the same %
However, sugar cookie V2 which is all we have available in SA, really does not do this recipe justice.


----------



## Dirge

method1 said:


> It'll work with FW butterscotch at the same %
> However, sugar cookie V2 which is all we have available in SA, really does not do this recipe justice.



Yeah I was wondering about that, so not worth it then? Yay SA.


----------



## method1

Dirge said:


> Yeah I was wondering about that, so not worth it then? Yay SA.



Well - it's ok but not nearly as good. 
We can't get V1 at the moment because it's a hazardous material (flammable)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge

method1 said:


> Well - it's ok but not nearly as good.
> We can't get V1 at the moment because it's a hazardous material (flammable)



I see. Thanks for all the advice @method1 

I still have a tiny bit of V1 left, maybe like 1ml will make a small batch then =/


----------



## method1

Dirge said:


> I see. Thanks for all the advice @method1
> 
> I still have a tiny bit of V1 left, maybe like 1ml will make a small batch then =/



Where'd you get it from? AFAIK - valley vapour has always sold v2 - but correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Dirge

method1 said:


> Where'd you get it from? AFAIK - valley vapour has always sold v2 - but correct me if I'm wrong



Oh look at that it is V2, Funfetti is really good with it though. Just figured it's V1 because I bought quite some time ago. My bad.

Drew just mentioned in his flavour log that he can get. Holding thumbs


----------



## method1

Dirge said:


> Oh look at that it is V2, Funfetti is really good with it though. Just figured it's V1 because I bought quite some time ago. My bad.
> 
> Drew just mentioned in his flavour log that he can get. Holding thumbs



Cool, hopefully he can, it's on the no-fly list so maybe he's organised hazmat shipping


----------



## Dirge

method1 said:


> Cool, hopefully he can, it's on the no-fly list so maybe he's organised hazmat shipping



Yeah, do hope so. If he can't, nothings really changed so...


----------



## method1

good luck! It's a very tasty recipe


----------



## Dirge

method1 said:


> good luck! It's a very tasty recipe



Last RY4 I had about a year ago tasted like vegetable soup, if this doesn't it's already a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

What recipe is this that Wayne posted using ry4 I may have missed it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirge

kyle_redbull said:


> What recipe is this that Wayne posted using ry4 I may have missed it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/04/the-new-pistachio-ry4u-recipe/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Just mixed up my first batch of DIY from a recipe I got from the Internet, a take on the "Mother's Milk", 20ml, so tempted to try it out already, need to resist, need to steep...... 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Just tested one of the juices I made last night and it's not too bad.
Went with high percentages of concentrates but tasty after a day.

6% Berry crunch
6% Yellow cake
1% Fruit rings

Fruit rings is quite prominent and tastes like pledge furniture polish but it's acceptable. I.e the yellow cake overpowes it nicely. Do not exceed 1%
I think I'll add some sweet cream or marshmallow on the next mix and perhaps replace the fruit rings with sweet tangerine.


----------



## Raslin

Sounds nice, been meaning to try berry crunch and fruit circles for a while.
Btw does anyone play with liquorice? I am looking for a nice liquorice vape.


----------



## Christos

Raslin said:


> Sounds nice, been meaning to try berry crunch and fruit circles for a while.
> Btw does anyone play with liquorice? I am looking for a nice liquorice vape.


No experience with liquorice but absinthe sounds like a nice substitute. 
The fruit rings is not a great flavor. I would go with lemon or with a orange instead. 

Berry crunch is not very berry. Mostly like a rice crispies taste without the milk. 
The yellow cake is however yummy like cake batter but I believe it gunks up coils fast. 
Got another recipe I made with berry crunch, vanilla bean ice cream and yellow cake. I don't touch vbic until it's steeped for a week.


----------



## rogue zombie

Raslin said:


> Sounds nice, been meaning to try berry crunch and fruit circles for a while.
> Btw does anyone play with liquorice? I am looking for a nice liquorice vape.


I make the FW Absinthe with Peppermint. 

Its not full on Aniseed, but definitely has the flavour in it. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin

Great, I will definitely source some Absinthe, maybe it will pair with aniseed...

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wesley

Raslin said:


> Great, I will definitely source some Absinthe, maybe it will pair with aniseed...
> 
> Thanks guys.


FA Anise tastes like black liquorice - I use small amounts of it in a chai tea latte I make.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruhan

Hi guys! 
Totally new to DIY'ing but I still need a scale that can weigh down to 0.01g. Does anyone know where I can buy one? 
Thanx alot


----------



## acorn

Ruhan said:


> Hi guys!
> Totally new to DIY'ing but I still need a scale that can weigh down to 0.01g. Does anyone know where I can buy one?
> Thanx alot


Here you go...
https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/diy-digital-mixing-scale-incl-calibration-weights/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike

Had a mini DIY meet with @Lingogrey. Or perhaps a black and cyan meet?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Mike said:


> Had a mini DIY meet with @Lingogrey. Or perhaps a black and cyan meet?
> 
> View attachment 52913


Thanks for the kuier @Mike ! I enjoyed it greatly and your creations were awesome as always


----------



## Effjh

Very yum recipe by NotCharlesManson if you haven't tried it yet: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/224872/Strawberry+Shortcake+Bar

Only thing I replaced was Strawberry TFA with Raspberry Sweet TFA at 1.5%, don't know if that changes it in any way, but after 5 day steep this is so good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Mike said:


> Had a mini DIY meet with @Lingogrey. Or perhaps a black and cyan meet?
> 
> View attachment 52913


It's not a meet if I'm not invited.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Ruhan said:


> Hi guys!
> Totally new to DIY'ing but I still need a scale that can weigh down to 0.01g. Does anyone know where I can buy one?
> Thanx alot


I don't diy with a scale. I still use syringes. But as everyone said valleyvapour stocks scales.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hi All,

Any idea why there would be such a difference in color as both are TFA Plum?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## method1

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea why there would be such a difference in color as both are TFA Plum?
> 
> View attachment 52944



Age, exposure to oxygen, different batches might also have slightly different colouring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you @method1 
Appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYRAD

Hey all i just ordered my starter kit at skyblue now with the following TFA and also is there any good android apps for mixing ? 

The TFA i picked
Vanilla Custard
Cheesecake graham
sweet cream
vanilla bean ice cream
Banana Cream

Any good ideas for mixes ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

NYRAD said:


> Hey all i just ordered my starter kit at skyblue now with the following TFA and also is there any good android apps for mixing ?g
> 
> The TFA i picked
> Vanilla Custard
> Cheesecake graham
> sweet cream
> vanilla bean ice cream
> Banana Cream
> 
> Any good ideas for mixes ?



Only thing I can think of from that:

Banana Cream 4%
Sweet Cream 1%
Cheesecake Graham 3%


----------



## rogue zombie

A Mixed Berry ADV I've been working on for HRH:

Lennon (her favourite muso's namesake):

CAP Blackberry 1%
TFA Sweet Raspberry 2%
TFA Strawberry 4%
FW Boysenberry 1%
TFA Marshmallow 0.35%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest

NYRAD said:


> any good android apps for mixing



I use e-juice lab. It has a aroma library and you can set batches for steeping with reminders. It can do %, ml, mg and drops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dirge

method1 said:


> good luck! It's a very tasty recipe



Pfft, who needs Sugar Cookie V1. This PRY4 is fukken tasty


----------



## method1

Dirge said:


> Pfft, who needs Sugar Cookie V1. This PRY4 is fukken tasty



yeah it's cool, it's in another league with v1 though.


----------



## Dirge

method1 said:


> yeah it's cool, it's in another league with v1 though.



Yeah well, not exactly an option so... Just wanted to say thanks for the help again


----------



## method1

Dirge said:


> Yeah well, not exactly an option so... Just wanted to say thanks for the help again



No prob, hopefully I'll be able to smuggle in a bit more v1 soon


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey.... what's PRY4?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dave1

rogue zombie said:


> Hey.... what's PRY4?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


PRY4 =
http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/04/the-new-pistachio-ry4u-recipe/
and it is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

method1 said:


> No prob, hopefully I'll be able to smuggle in a bit more v1 soon



Do let me know, I'll take some off your hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Dave1 said:


> PRY4 =
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/04/the-new-pistachio-ry4u-recipe/
> and it is awesome



Yep, that's it. Loving it atm. I used FW Butterscotch instead of Butterscotch Ripple, and Sugar Cookie V2 as we can't get V1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Dirge said:


> Pfft, who needs Sugar Cookie V1. This PRY4 is fukken tasty


What is PRY4?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirge

Dave1 said:


> PRY4 =
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/04/the-new-pistachio-ry4u-recipe/
> and it is awesome


----------



## rogue zombie

Dave1 said:


> PRY4 =
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/04/the-new-pistachio-ry4u-recipe/
> and it is awesome


Oooh... Sounds yummy, thank you!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Coincidently, I'm vaping this right now

Deadly Sin My Way

TFA RY4 Double 5%

FW Butterscotch 4%

CAP Vanilla Custard v1 2%

CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl 1%
... and its freeeeeekin nice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

NYRAD said:


> Hey all i just ordered my starter kit at skyblue now with the following TFA and also is there any good android apps for mixing ?
> 
> The TFA i picked
> Vanilla Custard
> Cheesecake graham
> sweet cream
> vanilla bean ice cream
> Banana Cream
> 
> Any good ideas for mixes ?


Id go for Custard 4 percent, Banana Cream 3 percent and give it a shake wait and vape then move from there...


----------



## Ezekiel

rogue zombie said:


> Coincidently, I'm vaping this right now
> 
> Deadly Sin My Way
> 
> TFA RY4 Double 5%
> 
> FW Butterscotch 4%
> 
> CAP Vanilla Custard v1 2%
> 
> CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl 1%
> ... and its freeeeeekin nice!



You have a way of posting recipes which I waaaaaant,but never have the ingredients for.

I've finally got most of the concentrates required for your Mojito recipe a few weeks ago, and so glad I did. Now I have to go and look for every recipe you ever posted and add those concentrates to my To-Buy list...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MorneW

On the note of Ry4. Been vaping this all day. It is simple and yum:
TFA RY4 Double 8%
TFA Sweet Cream 3%
TFA vanilla Swirl 4%
Needs at least a week but 2 weeks is better
@rogue zombie Definitely must give that a try, sounds right up my alley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ezekiel said:


> You have a way of posting recipes which I waaaaaant,but never have the ingredients for.
> 
> I've finally got most of the concentrates required for your Mojito recipe a few weeks ago, and so glad I did. Now I have to go and look for every recipe you ever posted and add those concentrates to my To-Buy list...



Lol....um, sorry 

It never ends. I have a small cupboard full of concentrates, and still, someone posts a good one and I still need to buy

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

MorneW said:


> On the note of Ry4. Been vaping this all day. It is simple and yum:
> TFA RY4 Double 8%
> TFA Sweet Cream 3%
> TFA vanilla Swirl 4%
> Needs at least a week but 2 weeks is better
> @rogue zombie Definitely must give that a try, sounds right up my alley.



It's very good dude.
There's a lot, A LOT, of people on that Reddit sub that really know what they're doing. I've found a few absolute gems there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> It's very good dude.
> There's a lot, A LOT, of people on that Reddit sub that really know what they're doing. I've found a few absolute gems there.


I am very impressed with what I have found on the Cape Town DIY scene. We have some great artists around just quietly doing their thing. Been cool meeting people not active on the forums as much now.... locals have talent for sure. Some incredible NET's I am blown away and excited for the future.


----------



## Spydro

MoneymanVape said:


> Need Help.
> So im working on a mango berry mix juice. Taste not to bad for my first shot. But it need something. The inhale is nice. It needs like......say 'body'. Something on the exhale. Any idees?



You might try Ethyl Maltol in 10% solution. A tiny amount, a fraction of 1%, adds body, richness and moistness without adding sweetness.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Spydro said:


> You might try Ethyl Maltol in 10% solution. A tiny amount, a fraction of 1%, adds body, richness and moistness without adding sweetness.


This recipe sound interesting 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kyle_redbull said:


> This recipe sound interesting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


PM on the way to you shortly mate just got back yesterday what an epic mission. 

Yup agreed with @Spydro learning to get EM levels right has been essential to get a good mouth-feel out of my DIY. Had some fellas show me first hand so I use around 0.25 percent MAX. More messes with the flavor in a bif way and make things a little muted IMO


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lord Vetinari said:


> PM on the way to you shortly mate just got back yesterday what an epic mission.
> 
> Yup agreed with @Spydro learning to get EM levels right has been essential to get a good mouth-feel out of my DIY. Had some fellas show me first hand so I use around 0.25 percent MAX. More messes with the flavor in a bif way and make things a little muted IMO


Awesome bud I also sent u a pm in the week.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am very impressed with what I have found on the Cape Town DIY scene. We have some great artists around just quietly doing their thing. Been cool meeting people not active on the forums as much now.... locals have talent for sure. Some incredible NET's I am blown away and excited for the future.


Oh really... Nice

Problem with JHB is everyone is so far away from each other, so regular meet ups is a mission.

We need a nice central vape lounge 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Oh really... Nice
> 
> Problem with JHB is everyone is so far away from each other, so regular meet ups is a mission.
> 
> We need a nice central vape lounge
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Yeah in Cape Town it is really densely concentrated around the Southern Suburbs it is like everybody does DIY and is organised to the level of own labels unique bottles and a will to put out top level juice. The city is going to explode with the new wave and their new school juices pretty soon. Tasted such off-the-wall mixes now and all were good. No. GReAT. Only one really bad one so far but yeah bro the average CT DIY is of incredible quality. I started buying off mates now. Not shops.


----------



## kyle_redbull

So jealous bud I wish we had that sort of community here. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

How much are the juices u buying maybe it'll be cheaper to buy the stuff from u and courier it up. Tired of the local juice suppliers not being willing to advise how to start selling juice and sharing ideas with the diy community 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kyle_redbull said:


> How much are the juices u buying maybe it'll be cheaper to buy the stuff from u and courier it up. Tired of the local juice suppliers not being willing to advise how to start selling juice and sharing ideas with the diy community
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well for example Bombies has a whole tutorial on becoming an e-liquid vendor and give away recipes so ine doesnt have to stick to local for good advice.

To discuss this stuff I need to pay up and become a vendor me and @Silver were going to talk this week but family emergencies took precedent.

Still feeling it out so IF I do get a vendor section going then hell yeah mate straight from the mixologist to the vaper ☺


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well for example Bombies has a whole tutorial on becoming an e-liquid vendor and give away recipes so ine doesnt have to stick to local for good advice.
> 
> To discuss this stuff I need to pay up and become a vendor me and @Silver were going to talk this week but family emergencies took precedent.
> 
> Still feeling it out so IF I do get a vendor section going then hell yeah mate straight from the mixologist to the vaper


Sounds freaking awesome and I'm looking forward to it. I will go check bombies out too. I haven't got time to go full out diy with a 5 month old and a 4 year old they tie up all of ur time 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kyle_redbull said:


> Sounds freaking awesome and I'm looking forward to it. I will go check bombies out too. I haven't got time to go full out diy with a 5 month old and a 4 year old they tie up all of ur time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes before 9 years old kids are a handful eh looool. Mostly a hazard to themselves. My daughter has been getting gloves on and measuring PG and VG and reads my work notes for me it is really sweet  And she came up with the ideas for my two most proud mixes too and she encourages it. Keeps asking when we will make another mix. 

Shes not allowed near the nic bottle even with full safety gear I add nic first and get it out the way then she joins in and gets suited up. Really epic mate. Really epic.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yes before 9 years old kids are a handful eh looool. Mostly a hazard to themselves. My daughter has been getting gloves on and measuring PG and VG and reads my work notes for me it is really sweet  And she came up with the ideas for my two most proud mixes too and she encourages it. Keeps asking when we will make another mix.
> 
> Shes not allowed near the nic bottle even with full safety gear I add nic first and get it out the way then she joins in and gets suited up. Really epic mate. Really epic.


That's special bud my boy has also asked to help me but he's only 5 I said when he is older then he can. I don't mix nic myself as I am scared he touches it or it drops on the cupboard by accident and he touches it so I am scared of it. Yeah they are a hold full but I can see my boy is getting more and more dependent. Amazing how they develop so quickly. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kyle_redbull said:


> That's special bud my boy has also asked to help me but he's only 5 I said when he is older then he can. I don't mix nic myself as I am scared he touches it or it drops on the cupboard by accident and he touches it so I am scared of it. Yeah they are a hold full but I can see my boy is getting more and more dependent. Amazing how they develop so quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I get you mate only a year ago I would have been impossibly paranoid about a bottle of nic in the house. 

Rather safe than sorry. Not a bad rule to have with kids.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lord Vetinari said:


> I get you mate only a year ago I would have been impossibly paranoid about a bottle of nic in the house.
> 
> Rather safe than sorry. Not a bad rule to have with kids.


I agree one hundred percent so not worth the risk too. You and the family must have a awesome weekend bud and we will chat soon

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

There are some awesome local juices out there, but I always find myself spending more time with my own mixes. I am not a super experienced mixologist, but prefer my mixes.... diy has given me soooo many options it crazy.


----------



## Nailedit77

I mix all my stuff at work, so no flavors or nic lying around at home with a 19 month old. Id be very paranoid as well, kids love to put anything in their mouth. Cant imagine stuff lying around for them to sample.....


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sickboy77 said:


> I mix all my stuff at work, so no flavors or nic lying around at home with a 19 month old. Id be very paranoid as well, kids love to put anything in their mouth. Cant imagine stuff lying around for them to sample.....


I agree bud I wish I could do it at work u lucky

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

What is the best coconut and pineapple


----------



## omarvds

Here are the links to the recipes of my three favorite juices, my all day vapes. E-liquid-recipes.com is my go to site for ejuice. Links below.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/500941/Panty+Dropper+-+Vape+Lovely
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/448485/Beard+%2351+clone
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/586452/Beard+No5+


----------



## Lord Vetinari

MoneymanVape said:


> What is the best coconut and pineapple


All I know is do NOT touch TFA's Coconut Extra. Vaping that stuff is punishment for adultery in some cultures.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Thanks


----------



## Nailedit77

Lord Vetinari said:


> All I know is do NOT touch TFA's Coconut Extra. Vaping that stuff is punishment for adultery in some cultures.


Im working on a tfa coconut cream at the moment, my venture with coconut extra has been really bad. But this one could actually work, will post outcome on monday when i try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nizar

I tried a Pina Colada mix and I call it Islands. (30ml)
8% Pina Colada (tfa) (84 drops)
7% Caramel Original (tfa) (74 drops)
0.5% Vanillin (tfa) (6 drops)
70/30 split 3 nic
I find that after a week of steeping the flavour comes through beautifully. The only thing is (and I can't explain this) that while i was testing the juice every 2 days, I get head hits, if thats what i can call it, developing into a headache. Should i replace the vanillin to sweet cream concentrate or decrease %?


----------



## Nailedit77

Nizar said:


> I tried a Pina Colada mix and I call it Islands. (30ml)
> 8% Pina Colada (tfa) (84 drops)
> 7% Caramel Original (tfa) (74 drops)
> 0.5% Vanillin (tfa) (6 drops)
> 70/30 split 3 nic
> I find that after a week of steeping the flavour comes through beautifully. The only thing is (and I can't explain this) that while i was testing the juice every 2 days, I get head hits, if thats what i can call it, developing into a headache. Should i replace the vanillin to sweet cream concentrate or decrease %?


have u got any of these ingredients in any other mixes? If yes, do u get head aches from that as well?


----------



## Nizar

Sickboy77 said:


> have u got any of these ingredients in any other mixes? If yes, do u get head aches from that as well?


Yes I mixed the same recipe but with Banana Cream (tfa) instead of the Pina Colada. Also got headache from that.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Could it not be the pg 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Nizar said:


> Yes I mixed the same recipe but with Banana Cream (tfa) instead of the Pina Colada. Also got headache from that.


Mmmm, have u had headaches from any of ur other mixes?
If not, it could be the caramel or vanillin. Just a guess


----------



## Nizar

kyle_redbull said:


> Could it not be the pg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


its possible but i kept my calculations strictly on point, i.e. 30%... i was thinking the vanillin as it is synthetic. I'm not actually sure.


----------



## Nizar

Sickboy77 said:


> Mmmm, have u had headaches from any of ur other mixes?
> If not, it could be the caramel or vanillin. Just a guess


Nope, this is the first time... also the first time I'm using Vanillin.


----------



## Nizar

Nizar said:


> Nope, this is the first time... also the first time I'm using Vanillin.


what do think i should replace the vanillin with?


----------



## Nailedit77

Some feedback on my coconut extra mix...
Did the following and its actually not bad, but needs to be sweeter. I'm gonna up the EM to 3% and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Nizar said:


> what do think i should replace the vanillin with?


I haven't tried vanillin yet, so don't know the flavour profile.

Here is my version of pina colada, sweet inhale from the pina colada and a fresh coconut exhale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio

@Nizar vanillin has been known to trigger headaches for some people. Most likely an allergic reaction to the vanillin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Where the hell is the 'like' thingy on Tapatalk gone? :~

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nizar

Richio said:


> @Nizar vanillin has been known to trigger headaches for some people. Most likely an allergic reaction to the vanillin


Thanks man... Think I'll replace the vanillin with sweet cream - think that should do the trick


----------



## Nizar

Sickboy77 said:


> I haven't tried vanillin yet, so don't know the flavour profile.
> 
> Here is my version of pina colada, sweet inhale from the pina colada and a fresh coconut exhale
> 
> View attachment 53705


Thanks Man... This recipe sounds good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Nizar said:


> Thanks man... Think I'll replace the vanillin with sweet cream - think that should do the trick


Try cheesecake graham cracker, it makes flavours pop with pina colada

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nizar

Sickboy77 said:


> Try cheesecake graham cracker, it makes flavours pop with pina colada


Will do that... Cool thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*Thrashberry minus* is fantastic! "Minus" because I used 25 % less on the flavourings in the original recipe - as per @rogue zombie's recommendation.

Mixed it at 40PG/60VG to counter the innate sweetness of VG a bit. 

DIY for the win!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *Thrashberry minus* is fantastic! "Minus" because I used 25 % less on the flavourings in the original recipe - as per @rogue zombie's recommendation.
> 
> Mixed it at 40PG/60VG to counter the innate sweetness of VG a bit.
> 
> DIY for the win!


Ah glad you like it.

I've easily gone through 300mls of it since Gremlin released the recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Andre said:


> *Thrashberry minus* is fantastic! "Minus" because I used 25 % less on the flavourings in the original recipe - as per @rogue zombie's recommendation.
> 
> Mixed it at 40PG/60VG to counter the innate sweetness of VG a bit.
> 
> DIY for the win!


Please share the recipe if u don't mind


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> Please share the recipe if u don't mind


With the greatest of pleasure.

*Thrashberry minus*
FW Boysenberry 2.25%
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 2.25%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 4.50%
CAP Harvest Berry 4.50%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Been steeping this for 38 days, wasn't a fan of it until now.
Weird combo but actually very smooth after long steep

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Andre said:


> With the greatest of pleasure.
> 
> *Thrashberry minus*
> FA Boysenberry 2.25%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 2.25%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 4.50%
> CAP Harvest Berry 4.50%
> 
> I think the original called for FW Boysenberry.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Sickboy77 said:


> Been steeping this for 38 days, wasn't a fan of it until now.
> Weird combo but actually very smooth after long steep
> 
> View attachment 53768


I think upping the strawberry ripe to 4% will bring out the strawberry even more


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> With the greatest of pleasure.
> 
> *Thrashberry minus*
> FA Boysenberry 2.25%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 2.25%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 4.50%
> CAP Harvest Berry 4.50%
> 
> I think the original called for FW Boysenberry.



Ye the original is FW Boysen,
You sure you used FA Boysen? Not Flavorah


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Ye the original is FW Boysen,
> You sure you used FA Boysen? Not Flavorah


Oh my. Just checked my software - says FA. Checked my physical stock - only FW. Mistake! Thanks for picking it up @rogue zombie - shall correct above.

Please note the correction from FA Boysenberry to FW Boysenberry above, @Sickboy77.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Oh my. Just checked my software - says FA. Checked my physical stock - only FW. Mistake! Thanks for picking it up @rogue zombie - shall correct above.
> 
> Please not the correction from FA Boysenberry to FW Boysenberry above, @Sickboy77.



Well good then, then it tastes exactly as it should

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Well good then, then it tastes exactly as it should - *awesome*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nizar

Sickboy77 said:


> I haven't tried vanillin yet, so don't know the flavour profile.
> 
> Here is my version of pina colada, sweet inhale from the pina colada and a fresh coconut exhale
> 
> View attachment 53705


Hey... could you tell me what the ideal steeping time for this mix is? - The Pina Colada with the Graham Cracker


----------



## Nailedit77

Nizar said:


> Hey... could you tell me what the ideal steeping time for this mix is? - The Pina Colada with the Graham Cracker


Its cheesecake graham crust, 2 weeks for best coconut flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nizar

Sickboy77 said:


> Its cheesecake graham crust, 2 weeks for best coconut flavour


cool... thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yesterday Rob commented on wanting Halo ejuice, and I remember the awesomeness that was Twisted Java - a Peppermint Coffee 

Found this now:

HIC's TWISTED JAVA CLONE: Hard to believe it's as simple as this, but it truly is.

10% Flavor West Candy Cane
2% Flavor Apprentice Caramel Cappuccino (WARNING: high in diketones!)
0.5% FlavourArt Hazelnut, totally optional

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I'm surprised, and quite thrilled with how this turned out.
> 
> For once, I will not be tweaking an original recipe.
> 
> A mild tobacco with a kiss from the baker (she's a pretty baker to)
> 
> *Van Gogh
> *
> FA Virginia 2%
> FA Perique Black 0.35%
> FA Oak 0.25%
> Acetyl Pyraza....0.25%
> FA Clove 0.25%
> TFA Graham Cracker 1%
> (This is my default mild/light Virginia tobacco base)
> 
> Then add:
> 
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
> INW Biscuit 0.75%
> 
> I have been working on the Tobacco base for quite some time. I was semi happy with it, but it was always not nicely rounded off.
> 
> I then thought of making Vanilla tobacco, so added the Swirl. The result was not a Vanilla bac, but it rounded my base off nicely. So I happily vaped 60mls just like that.
> 
> Only thing was, it gave me a little more throat hit than I like, so I decided to add the INW Biscuit, knowing its buttery goodness would probably do the trick.
> 
> Steeped it, vaped it and was completely happy FOR ONCE with my creation.
> 
> The sun shines on every dogs' ass someday.


Done, without the Biscuit (like my TH). Curing. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Done, without the Biscuit (like my TH). Curing. Thank you.


Awesome, hope you like it 

2 weeks is all it needs

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre , I tried that recipe with Ginger, and love it!

So if you do like that base, when INW Ginger comes in, I'd give it a bash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dave1

Just made this and everyone here at home says it tastes like cherry halls. Was asked to post the recipe in another thread so here goes. 

*Note* it has not been cured but I had no menthols left so I did nuke it 5 times for about 4 seconds on high and shook between each nuking until it was cold again. Shaking done by attaching to jigsaw blade attachment.

12% Raspberry from Vape O Wave
1.5% Menthol (I use 5% in my portion)
2% Marshmallow TFA
1% EM

My menthol is DIY from crystals bought from the chemist, mixed with PG as per instructions found on this forum, mixed about 5 months ago so don't remember %ages. Start lower and add to get to your taste / tolerance. I like my menthols to burn, the rest of the family not so much.

No idea what it will taste like after curing for a while but everyone here has colds and menthols the only thing we can taste. I have only made Unicorn Poop (who makes up these names?) with the VOW Raspberry and after 2 weeks it was awesome. Been a month and a bit now now and it is even better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Dave1 said:


> Just made this and everyone here at home says it tastes like cherry halls. Was asked to post the recipe in another thread so here goes.
> 
> *Note* it has not been cured but I had no menthols left so I did nuke it 5 times for about 4 seconds on high and shook between each nuking until it was cold again. Shaking done by attaching to jigsaw blade attachment.
> 
> 12% Raspberry from Vape O Wave
> 1.5% Menthol (I use 5% in my portion)
> 2% Marshmallow TFA
> 1% EM
> 
> My menthol is DIY from crystals bought from the chemist, mixed with PG as per instructions found on this forum, mixed about 5 months ago so don't remember %ages. Start lower and add to get to your taste / tolerance. I like my menthols to burn, the rest of the family not so much.
> 
> No idea what it will taste like after curing for a while but everyone here has colds and menthols the only thing we can taste. I have only made Unicorn Poop (who makes up these names?) with the VOW Raspberry and after 2 weeks it was awesome. Been a month and a bit now now and it is even better.


Thanks bud really appreciate it can u suggest what menthol I could use either from VOW or TFA etc.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave1

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud really appreciate it can u suggest what menthol I could use either from VOW or TFA etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have tried a couple of menthol mixes from friends and it seems to be pretty much the same as mine but I mixed up a 100ml batch of Menthol concentrate so not had the need to buy any TFA or CAP. No experience there yet.


----------



## NnoS

Hey DIYers

Any recommendation on a good raspberry to use? I have sweet raspberry TFA but it's just not working with the recipes I'm trying. I want to try a different one but would like to hear your opinion before getting some. 

Thanks


----------



## YeOldeOke

Nizar said:


> I tried a Pina Colada mix and I call it Islands. (30ml)
> 8% Pina Colada (tfa) (84 drops)
> 7% Caramel Original (tfa) (74 drops)
> 0.5% Vanillin (tfa) (6 drops)
> 70/30 split 3 nic
> I find that after a week of steeping the flavour comes through beautifully. The only thing is (and I can't explain this) that while i was testing the juice every 2 days, I get head hits, if thats what i can call it, developing into a headache. Should i replace the vanillin to sweet cream concentrate or decrease %?



That's mighty small drops. Most droppers produce around the 20 drops/ml mark. Only the INW I used way back when was smaller. Sure you have the drops/ml right? Else you may be mixing 30+% concentrate in there.


----------



## Andre

NnoS said:


> Hey DIYers
> 
> Any recommendation on a good raspberry to use? I have sweet raspberry TFA but it's just not working with the recipes I'm trying. I want to try a different one but would like to hear your opinion before getting some.
> 
> Thanks


I have *Inawera Raspberry*, but am too much of a noob at DIY to give you an informed opinion. The review below (from ECF) sounds spot on for me:

_Flavoring aroma in bottle - Strong fresh real red raspberry fruit scent

E-liquid aroma in bottle - light red raspberry, surprisingly light aroma for the full taste it delivers (This aroma note taken after 4-5 week steep, I do think initially it's aroma was more noticeable)

This one packs a decent TH, even after many weeks of steeping! The flavor reminds me of raspberry slushies, it's not overly sweet or candied drink like in that respect, but just tasting this flavor reminds me of a slushie in general. I always loved the blue raspberry slushies! To me this is a true to fruit flavor, not candy type and it isn't overly sweetened either. It's flavor is deep, yet can be soft and subtle at the same time somehow. 

I'm sure this will mix great with many fruits, creams, and chocolates, and may even also create a pretty decent raspberry tobacco if you matched it with just the right tobacco. 

I recommend 8-10 drops per 10ml as a decent starting point to see where you need to go next in your recipe.

Overall Rating - 8.5/10_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I love INW Raspberry to.

A recent Raz Custard I made, which the 'Raspberry portion' turned out great used:

INW Raspberry 1%
TFA Raspberry Sweet 2%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NnoS

Thanks guys.

I'll give INW raspberry a go.

I'm going for Raspberry Eton Mess and looking for a more authentic raspberry flavour.


----------



## Andre

NnoS said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'll give INW raspberry a go.
> 
> I'm going for Rasberry Eton Mess and looking for a more authentic raspberry flavour.


Here is a recipe for it I found on the Internet. I would add a bit a lime.

Cream Fresh (FA) 1%
Marshmallow (TPA) 2%
Meringue (FA) 2%
Raspberry (INAWERA) 1% 
Vienna Cream (FA) 1% 
Whipped Cream (TPA) 2%

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NnoS

Andre said:


> Here is a recipe for it I found on the Internet. I would add a bit a lime.
> 
> Cream Fresh (FA) 1%
> Marshmallow (TPA) 2%
> Meringue (FA) 2%
> Raspberry (INAWERA) 1%
> Vienna Cream (FA) 1%
> Whipped Cream (TPA) 2%



Awesome! Thanks. 

I was looking for a nice cream base. I only need a couple of ingredients to complete this recipe and will definitely be experimenting with this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BTW @Andre have you tried this *Monster Melons clone*?
I'm pretty sure you'll like it. The Mango and Cantaloupe just compliment the Papaya. Not overly sweet.

TFA Papaya 3%
TFA Mango 5%
TFA Cantaloupe 3%

I'm vaping some now - always puts a smile on my face. Good fruit joose.


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> BTW @Andre have you tried this *Monster Melons clone*?
> I'm pretty sure you'll like it. The Mango and Cantaloupe just compliment the Papaya. Not overly sweet.
> 
> TFA Papaya 3%
> TFA Mango 5%
> TFA Cantaloupe 3%
> 
> I'm vaping some now - always puts a smile on my face. Good fruit joose.


No, I have not. I have the real thing and was not really my taste as far as I can remember. Maybe I should try it again.


----------



## VapeDude

rogue zombie said:


> BTW @Andre have you tried this *Monster Melons clone*?
> I'm pretty sure you'll like it. The Mango and Cantaloupe just compliment the Papaya. Not overly sweet.
> 
> TFA Papaya 3%
> TFA Mango 5%
> TFA Cantaloupe 3%
> 
> I'm vaping some now - always puts a smile on my face. Good fruit joose.



Dude I've been wanting to try this but valleyvapour hasnt had the right papaya in stock for a while


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeDude said:


> Dude I've been wanting to try this but valleyvapour hasnt had the right papaya in stock for a while


Oh damn. Well the Papaya is basically what makes it :/



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude

rogue zombie said:


> Oh damn. Well the Papaya is basically what makes it :/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



Ye I wouldn't try it without having the exact ingredients. I decided to try out DIYORDIE's HoneyDew Bubble Tea recipe instead. I enjoy the original Dewwy Boba juice


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> No, I have not. I have the real thing and was not really my taste as far as I can remember. Maybe I should try it again.



Oh really.
Well if the real thing is super-strong 0r sweet (as commercial juices often are), and thats the issue, keep in mind this version is more subdued.



VapeDude said:


> I decided to try out DIYORDIE's HoneyDew Bubble Tea recipe instead. I enjoy the original Dewwy Boba juice



Is that good? I've been curious about it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude

rogue zombie said:


> Is that good? I've been curious about it.



Concentrates are arriving tomorrow. Will post my thoughts once its had a day or 2 steep.

Regarding the Mikes Monster Melons mix, do you think its something Koolada would work with ? I've been wanted to make a fruity koolada juice for a while now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeDude said:


> Concentrates are arriving tomorrow. Will post my thoughts once its had a day or 2 steep.
> 
> Regarding the Mikes Monster Melons mix, do you think its something Koolada would work with ? I've been wanted to make a fruity koolada juice for a while now



Yes definitely.

I make a bottle without any 'cooling', and whats really nice, is it with a tiny bit on Menthol and 0.5% Koolada. Its just about all I vaped in the hot P.E December holidays last year.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

VapeDude said:


> Ye I wouldn't try it without having the exact ingredients. I decided to try out DIYORDIE's HoneyDew Bubble Tea recipe instead. I enjoy the original Dewwy Boba juice



Also been wanting to try this but sadly no one seems to have stock of the correct ingredients

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Oh really.
> Well if the real thing is super-strong 0r sweet (as commercial juices often are), and thats the issue, keep in mind this version is more subdued.


Ok, shall give it a shot. Only have FW Papaya though.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Ok, shall give it a shot. Only have FW Papaya though.



Agg, I see TFA Papaya no more.

I haven't tried the FW one. The TFA was very accurate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Found online, looks very very nice

Nonuts

Cap Glazed Donut 7%
TPA Vanilla Cupcake 1.5%
TPA Bavarian Cream 1.5
CAP Sugar Cookie 1%
TPA Vanillin 1%
FA JOY 0.75

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Golden Oreo Cheesecake

TFA Cheesecake Graham 2-3% (provides fluff)
FA Vanilla Classic 1-1.5%
FA Cookie 0.5-1%
FA Meringue 0.25% or leave out completely!! (I sometimes use one drop in 30ml)
FA Fresh Cream 0.25% (Caps Sweet Cream is fine)
TFA Brown Sugar 0.25% (***contains custard notes)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

White Coconut Cake

9% Capella Vanilla Custard v2
1% FA Coconut
.5% FA Apple Pie
.75% FA Marzipan
.5% FA Almond

(Optional .5% Caps Vanilla Custard v1. It's not much, but ups the buttery factor just enough.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Sickboy77 said:


> Found online, looks very very nice
> 
> Nonuts
> 
> Cap Glazed Donut 7%
> TPA Vanilla Cupcake 1.5%
> TPA Bavarian Cream 1.5
> CAP Sugar Cookie 1%
> TPA Vanillin 1%
> FA JOY 0.75


OH NO... SERIOUSLY?! You can ask my mates... NoNuts was the name for my 'Try make CAP choc donut NOT taste like Debbie' mix... and it is really bloody similar. I am irked. I wasn't even done with it. And they left out the ice cream. And not nearly enough vanilla cupcake. Dammit. LOL.

EDIT: With that much CAP choc donut it is still going to pretty much taste like Debbie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lord Vetinari said:


> OH NO... SERIOUSLY?! You can ask my mates... NoNuts was the name for my 'Try make CAP choc donut NOT taste like Debbie' mix... and it is really bloody similar. I am irked. I wasn't even done with it. And they left out the ice cream. And not nearly enough vanilla cupcake. Dammit. LOL.
> 
> EDIT: With that much CAP choc donut it is still going to pretty much taste like Debbie.


Lmao u were framed lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

This no-choc donut has been attempted many, many times - usually with the cap glazed/non-choc - (which imo is foul) - the closest i've tried so far is "Loaded" and "torus" - neither of which have that playdough cinnamon taste that comes from the plain cap glazed.


----------



## Nailedit77

method1 said:


> This no-choc donut has been attempted many, many times - usually with the cap glazed/non-choc - (which imo is foul) - the closest i've tried so far is "Loaded" and "torus" - neither of which have that playdough cinnamon taste that comes from the plain cap glazed.


Just got cap glazed donut, havent tried it as yet. Is it any good?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

method1 said:


> This no-choc donut has been attempted many, many times - usually with the cap glazed/non-choc - (which imo is foul) - the closest i've tried so far is "Loaded" and "torus" - neither of which have that playdough cinnamon taste that comes from the plain cap glazed.


Thing is the CAP donut really is kinda perfect... you can fluff it out but not change it if this makes sense. I tried to use it in a unique way that does not remind of Debbie/Bronuts hence the fun play on the name lol.

Talk about a single concentrate knocking it right out the park wowowow. 

Torus... is NEXT LEVEL. I save money for it no jokes. And I kill my bottle in a day. Something really special about it to me. The pastry part particularly. I dont even like strawberry. But you can bribe me with some Torus any day. Just wow.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Sickboy77 said:


> Just got cap glazed donut, havent tried it as yet. Is it any good?


Phenomenal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Sickboy77 said:


> Just got cap glazed donut, havent tried it as yet. Is it any good?





Lord Vetinari said:


> Phenomenal.



Haha goes to show how much tastes vary - I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Mike

method1 said:


> Haha goes to show how much tastes vary - I can't stand the stuff.



Does it taste meaty / marrowy to you?


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> Does it taste meaty / marrowy to you?



Like if kids play-dough was made out of bone marrow, and then seasoned with cinnamon and herring essence.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

method1 said:


> Haha goes to show how much tastes vary - I can't stand the stuff.


Yeah I'm falling for this looool. Riiiiight.... I am actually speechless.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

method1 said:


> Like if kids play-dough was made out of bone marrow, and then seasoned with cinnamon and herring essence.


Keep on keeping on... BWAHAHAHAHAHA... HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## method1

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah I'm falling for this looool. Riiiiight.... I am actually speechless.



Just checking. Are we talking about the same thing?

Chocolate Glazed Doughnut Vs. Glazed Doughnut?


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm still wanting to try the unreleased Bombies donut, but 3 donut concentrates required puts me off. 
There's only so much donut I want

Deputy, a Raspberry Donut 

4% CAP Glazed Doughnut
4% CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut
2% TFA Frosted Donut
2% CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
0.50% FA Joy
2% CAP Cake Batter
1.50% CAP Raspberry v2
0.30% FA Lemon Sicily
0.50% TFA Marshmallow


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> I'm still wanting to try the unreleased Bombies donut, but 3 donut concentrates required puts me off.
> There's only so much donut I want
> 
> Deputy, a Raspberry Donut
> 
> 4% CAP Glazed Doughnut
> 4% CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut
> 2% TFA Frosted Donut
> 2% CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 0.50% FA Joy
> 2% CAP Cake Batter
> 1.50% CAP Raspberry v2
> 0.30% FA Lemon Sicily
> 0.50% TFA Marshmallow



That, and cap cake batter is rare as hen's teeth in these parts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## moonunit

Sickboy77 said:


> Found online, looks very very nice
> 
> Nonuts
> 
> Cap Glazed Donut 7%
> TPA Vanilla Cupcake 1.5%
> TPA Bavarian Cream 1.5
> CAP Sugar Cookie 1%
> TPA Vanillin 1%
> FA JOY 0.75



Tried a similar mix, subbed the vanillin for some VC V1 as I am waiting on vanillin to arrive. Also subbed vanilla cupcake for 1/2 cake batter and 1/2 yellow cake, hoping to achieve a more doughy flavour. Steeped for 2 days and it is very tasty, definitely shows potential. Can only get better.


----------



## moonunit

rogue zombie said:


> I'm still wanting to try the unreleased Bombies donut, but 3 donut concentrates required puts me off.
> There's only so much donut I want
> 
> Deputy, a Raspberry Donut
> 
> 4% CAP Glazed Doughnut
> 4% CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut
> 2% TFA Frosted Donut
> 2% CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 0.50% FA Joy
> 2% CAP Cake Batter
> 1.50% CAP Raspberry v2
> 0.30% FA Lemon Sicily
> 0.50% TFA Marshmallow



Also mixed this up, had to leave FA Lemon Sicily out and subbed Cap Raspberry for Strawberry Ripe. Just did 24 hour breathing and will now sit in a dark cupboard for a week before I test it. If it is any good, will order the other ingredients.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

NnoS said:


> Hey DIYers
> 
> Any recommendation on a good raspberry to use? I have sweet raspberry TFA but it's just not working with the recipes I'm trying. I want to try a different one but would like to hear your opinion before getting some.
> 
> Thanks



I like TFA Raspberry (sweet), vaping it at the moment. What percentages have you tried it at? I use 2%
After some of the comments I will also try INW Raspberry next.


----------



## method1

moonunit said:


> Also mixed this up, had to leave FA Lemon Sicily out and subbed Cap Raspberry for Strawberry Ripe. Just did 24 hour breathing and will now sit in a dark cupboard for a week before I test it. If it is any good, will order the other ingredients.



Where'd you get the cake batter? Been looking all over


----------



## moonunit

@method1 from Valley Vapour but I see they are now sold out.
Edit: I see the recipe calls for Cap Cake Batter, I used FW Cake Batter 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

moonunit said:


> @method1 from Valley Vapour but I see they are now sold out.
> Edit: I see the recipe calls for Cap Cake Batter, I used FW Cake Batter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aaah ok - yeah those are two very different flavours. Cap is very doughy, while the FW is more like frosting.
Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## NnoS

Ernest said:


> I like TFA Raspberry (sweet), vaping it at the moment. What percentages have you tried it at? I use 2%
> After some of the comments I will also try INW Raspberry next.



I've used it at between 3% and 6% 

In general the flavour doesn't really shine for me. It seems quite muted. It might be the combination of other flavours I use or my setup etc. I'll give it a single flavour mix and see at what percentage it becomes more prominent. 

Are you vaping it as a single flavour or a mix?


----------



## Nailedit77

Honeydew Bubble Tea: A Dewwey Boba REMIX

*BRAND* *FLAVORING* *%*
TFA Honeydew 3%
CAP Cantaloupe 3%
FA Whipped Cream 2%
TFA Circus Cotton Candy (Or Regular Cotton Candy) 2%
_TFA_ _Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (IF YOU DONT HAVE FA WHIP)_ _2%_
*MIX AT* *60VG* *40PG
STEEP* *SHORT*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

The MY DUDE Recipe – (My Man Remix) http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/19/the-my-dude-recipe-my-man-remix/

*BRAND* *FLAVORING* *%*
CAP Sweet Strawberry 4%
TFA Strawberry 3%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 4%
TFA Marshmallow 1%
TFA Sweet Cream 1%
FA Fresh Cream 0.5%
TFA Sweetener 2%
MIX AT 75VG 25PG
STEEP Medium 3-5 Days

Some state they can taste a touch of chocolate in this recipe. I as well as my partners do not taste any. So I wouldn't add any in but if you think there is some chocolate then I added an optional ingredient that will give you that slight chocolate taste. This is not part of my recipe though, so mix at your own discretion.

(Optional) TFA Double Chocolate Clear - 3%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Just made my version of nonuts, changed some flavours. Shake and vape its actually tasting very very nice. Will update in a couple of days after some steeping


----------



## moonunit

The My Man clone is delicious, spot on neopolitan icecream. Haven't tasted the original though. The wife practically drank the bottle. 

On the Nonuts, wife tested it and first thing she asked was how much cinnamon I put in. Crazy how tastes differ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ernest

NnoS said:


> I've used it at between 3% and 6%
> 
> In general the flavour doesn't really shine for me. It seems quite muted. It might be the combination of other flavours I use or my setup etc. I'll give it a single flavour mix and see at what percentage it becomes more prominent.
> 
> Are you vaping it as a single flavour or a mix?



No in a mix, a raspberry ice tea. I have not tried it with creams yet, but want to do a raspberry milkshake, maybe over the weekend.


----------



## YeOldeOke

Anyone have any experience with INW sisha range? I know the sisha range has been around a long time but never tried it. How is it different.


----------



## Nailedit77

Mountain Oak Vapors Pink Doozie

3.4% Cake Batter Dip (FW)
4% Glazed Doughnut (CAP)
4.7% Strawberry Shortcake (FW)
3.2% Vanilla Swirl (TPA)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

This newcomer is enjoying the DIY scene immensely. Puttering around with clone and others' recipes (even tweaking a bit in round 2), reading and learning a lot. Really satisfying.

Made @Papa_Lazarou's Ginger Black Tea (recipe below) on 5 May 2016. Shaken daily. Into the Reo Mini for a first taste this afternoon (17/5).

A glorious juice imo. Sweetish, but nicely counterbalanced by the Lemon. The Black Tea is the canvas and the Gingerbread the painting. Do not let the "Ginger" in "Gingerbread" mislead you - it has a whole array of spices in there, with no one spice dominant - certainly not the Ginger. And the spices hits you well on the exhale, with a good tingle in the mouth and tip of the tongue on the aftertaste. Perfectly reigned in by the "Bread" part of the "Gingerbread". It has a lovely full mouth feel.

With my rudimentary DIY skills I do not think I can improve on this one. For my own personal taste maybe a bit less sweet (how?), but probably perfect for most other vapers.

Certainly going from my 10 ml tester to a vapeable volume shortly.

Thank you so much for sharing this recipe @Papa_Lazarou, much appreciated.

*Spicy Black Tea *adapted from a recipe by @Papa_Lazarou
FA Black Tea 3 %
CAP Gingerbread 5 %
FA Lemon Sicily 2 %

I mix 40PG/60VG

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Effjh

Is FA Honey supposed to smell like a craft beer brewery (granted better than TFA catpiss)? Sure hope it tastes like honey, although a beer juice could be interesting.


----------



## Dane

I must say I am already hooked to DIY. Got my goods from blckvapour yesterday and already have 5 different recipes in my cupboard steeping.

I mixed up one of DIYorDie's shake and vape recipes (Wild Berry / Candy) but had to modify it somewhat as I could not get all the brands he used, have been vaping it the whole day and it is very tasty!!

This has already got me thinking of new recipes like a good old south african desert (peppermint crisp tart)...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dane

I also realised how subjective taste is. Had everyone taste my 'own' mix at work and everyone identified a different flavour as the main profile and my wife also taste something different to myself, but regardless all concur that it is tasty...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richio

@YeOldeOke 
Inawera shisha is designed to resemble the taste from a hookah flavour, to have those floral notes lingering behind. Personally I find them to be stronger than the standard Inawera flavours, so I use less in my mixes.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> This newcomer is enjoying the DIY scene immensely. Puttering around with clone and others' recipes (even
> With my rudimentary DIY skills I do not think I can improve on this one. For my own personal taste maybe a bit less sweet (how?), but probably perfect for most other vapers.
> 
> Certainly going from my 10 ml tester to a vapeable volume shortly.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this recipe @Papa_Lazarou, much appreciated.
> 
> *Spicy Black Tea* by @Papa_Lazarou
> FA Black Tea 3 %
> CAP Gingerbread 5 %
> FA Lemon Sicily 2 %
> 
> I mix 40PG/60VG



I missed this recipe somehow.

This is what I love about DIY - being able to make unusual.
I've had this chat with local retailer (juice makers), they can't really make too unusual because it won't sell volumes.

Yet a Ginger Lemon Tea sounds awesome to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

Richio said:


> @YeOldeOke
> Inawera shisha is designed to resemble the taste from a hookah flavour, to have those floral notes lingering behind. Personally I find them to be stronger than the standard Inawera flavours, so I use less in my mixes.



@Richio Thanks. I know it's supposed to emulate the hookah taste but never having tried a hookah I'm a bit lost as to what that actually means. You say floral notes. 

I suppose the only way I'll understand is if I try it.


----------



## VapeDude

rogue zombie said:


> Is that good? I've been curious about it.



So I mixed up 100ml today and after a shake and hotwater bath this stuff is GOOOOOOOOOOD. Damn good. Would definitely recommend trying it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Alexander Scott said:


> Just mixed up my first batch of DIY from a recipe I got from the Internet, a take on the "Mother's Milk", 20ml, so tempted to try it out already, need to resist, need to steep......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I forgot about this mix..... , damn, wish I mixed more than 20ml's of this, definitely going to mix up some more!


----------



## YeOldeOke

Did some 200ml in various mixes today. In the old days that would last me a month. These days maybe week and a half. 

Found 50ml of DK, the TFA variety, still standing in a corner. Wanna add something to it to make it more palatable, DK is not bad as a base for something, interesting flavour but not interesting enough on its own. Any suggestions what I can chuck in there? Not caramel, I have 2 caramels and I aint got the hots for either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeDude said:


> So I mixed up 100ml today and after a shake and hotwater bath this stuff is GOOOOOOOOOOD. Damn good. Would definitely recommend trying it



Good to hear, 
But do you know if the recipe calls for the old TFA Honeydew or the new one? Which did you use? 
Because I believe they're different


----------



## YeOldeOke

I never look for recipes really, mostly coz I like to do things the hard way - there's some serious psychological implications there - but for DK I dooded dat just now, and hey voila, a recipe.

Caramel Candy (TPA) 3%
Dairy Milk (TPA) 2%
dk tobacco TFA 4%
Double Chocolate (Dark) (TPA) 2%
Fruit Circles (TPA) 2%
Peanut Butter (TPA) 1%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 2%

That sounds seriously fdup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude

rogue zombie said:


> Good to hear,
> But do you know if the recipe calls for the old TFA Honeydew or the new one? Which did you use?
> Because I believe they're different


I dnt know which its supposed to have but it's very good with v2

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude

rogue zombie said:


> Good to hear,
> But do you know if the recipe calls for the old TFA Honeydew or the new one? Which did you use?
> Because I believe they're different



After vaping the juice today I'm noticing it has quite a throat hit, something in it is a bit harsh I'm thinking it might be the Cantaloupe ?
It also dries out my mouth more than usual. Maybe a steep will help it


----------



## Patrick

Effjh said:


> Is FA Honey supposed to smell like a craft beer brewery (granted better than TFA catpiss)? Sure hope it tastes like honey, although a beer juice could be interesting.


I hated FA honey at first but it's growing on me (especially in tobacco recipes). Fierce strong through. Start at 0,5% and adjust to your taste. It fades appreciably after the first week steeping. I'm using 1% in tobacco mixes and aging for a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> This is what I love about DIY - being able to make unusual.
> I've had this chat with local retailer (juice makers), they can't really make too unusual because it won't sell volumes.


Agreed, I got the same message. 

What I also love is being able to tweak a recipe to my personal taste. I love far less sweet than most of the juices on the market. For example, I took @Papa_Lazarou's Blackberry recipe here, left out the honey and followed @Christos's advice here, by adding 1 % Sour and 1 % Marshmallow. Perfect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Agreed, I got the same message.
> 
> What I also love is being able to tweak a recipe to my personal taste. I love far less sweet than most of the juices on the market. For example, I took @Papa_Lazarou's Blackberry recipe here, left out the honey and followed @Christos's advice here, by adding 1 % Sour and 1 % Marshmallow. Perfect!


Nice to read! 
I've been playing with milky and cakey stuff recently. 
Think I need to go back to my fruit mixes as I haven't had a fruity vape for quite some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Agreed, I got the same message.
> 
> What I also love is being able to tweak a recipe to my personal taste. I love far less sweet than most of the juices on the market. For example, I took @Papa_Lazarou's Blackberry recipe here, left out the honey and followed @Christos's advice here, by adding 1 % Sour and 1 % Marshmallow. Perfect!



Hmm, I haven't really won with Blackberry, but I may give that I go.


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeDude said:


> After vaping the juice today I'm noticing it has quite a throat hit, something in it is a bit harsh I'm thinking it might be the Cantaloupe ?
> It also dries out my mouth more than usual. Maybe a steep will help it



I don't know. I've used Cantaloupe at 5% and the TH was fine?


----------



## rogue zombie

My *Candy Apple*... Hee hee

FW Candy Cane 9%
FA Fuji Apple 4%
TFA Wintergreen 0.25%

Edit - the apple starts fading after a few hours, so going to bump up to 4% in V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Ezekiel said:


> Lastly, if you can puzzle out the flavour profile of cream soda, you'll win all respect forever.




Give me a week or so to see how it ages.


----------



## RezaD

As promised to Andre my favourite 2 versions of my Tobacco vape. If less sweet is desired just cut back the caramel and add 1% FA Dark Vapure or Cuban cigar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> As promised to Andre my favourite 2 versions of my Tobacco vape. If less sweet is desired just cut back the caramel and add 1% FA Dark Vapure or Cuban cigar.
> View attachment 54763
> 
> 
> View attachment 54764


Thank you so much @RezaD. Off to Valley Vapour to see about some flavours!

My very first DIY tobacco is curing. If a success, shall certainly share here.

EDIT: Just noticed - in the first recipe the vanilla says 0.0 % and in the second one there is a 0.0 % for the Dark Vapure?


----------



## RezaD

Yes the first one has vanilla missing as I ran out when I made the last batch. The second one has 0 % Dark Vapure as sometimes I include it or swop with Cuban Cigar and sometimes I exclude it depending on the mood I'm in. Hope that make sense. This recipe also lends well to the addition of fruit flavours as a top note at 0.5 to 2% although the non sweet fruit flavours tend to be more suitable.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> Yes the first one has vanilla missing as I ran out when I made the last batch. The second one has 0 % Dark Vapure as sometimes I include it or swop with Cuban Cigar and sometimes I exclude it depending on the mood I'm in. Hope that make sense. This recipe also lends well to the addition of fruit flavours as a top note at 0.5 to 2% although the non sweet fruit flavours tend to be more suitable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thanks, that makes sense. Last question - where do you get the TFA Black Honey Tobacco?


----------



## RezaD

Unfortunately Valley Vapour does not stock it. I usually buy it at www.ecigexpress.com they sell it under their Signature brand which is rebranded TFA. I just get it there as I buy it in bulk which is 2 x 120ml bottles which forms part of my annual R2k order from them. I also found the reviews on that site rather helpful in choosing new flavours I want to try although I have bought non 5 star flavours which were actually really good. There are some drier tobacco flavours in the Flavour Art range which is probably more along your taste. Black Fire is one of the gems as it adds that ashy type flavour to the mix. Looking for something peppery with a very slight liquorice note then Perique is for you. I am getting my new stock in the next 10 days so PM me your address and I will send you a 10ml bottle of black honey to try. Start with just that at 5% and then add things like black fire and perique. After a week you can add the remaining flavours in the recipe. Some people liked it with just black honey and some with just black fire added and some with black fire and perique or Cuban. Infinite combinations.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Hey @RezaD - when did you order from ECX? I tried recently and was told they no longer accept orders from SA unless you pay with bitcoin ;-(


----------



## RezaD

method1 said:


> Hey @RezaD - when did you order from ECX? I tried recently and was told they no longer accept orders from SA unless you pay with bitcoin ;-(


Yes that is true. They claim they are covering themselves as SA is seen as a country where credit card fraud is prevalent. If that were the case they could have just changed to PayPal which would have shielded them from it. I was really upset by that. Fortunately I have a colleague who is from the US and just shipped it to his parent's house. The payment options are governed by the billing and shipping address so I used that address for both which then allowed me to pay with my Visa card. I guess you could use the myus.com account to circumvent it but then your shipping cost will be much higher.

Alternatively the only other alternative is to pay with Bitcoins which is a PITA. I have a year to think about my next order. Lol.

I have also bought from RTSVAPES but the shipping is more and the variety of brands is less. If I remember correctly RTSVAPES does not stock TFA. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RezaD

Or you could ask Valley Vapours to import the TFA black honey flavour.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Yeah, I usually just buy direct from TFA etc, but ECX carries a few rare and interesting things under one roof, really sucks that they've changed their policy.


----------



## Cloudgeek

Heres one of my favorite vape mixes,
I like a nice subtle flavor and this one came out super nice, it gives a very slight throat hit and is definitely for the guys that like soft flavor.
2% hazelnut TFA
2% amarula TFA
3% White chocolate TFA
8% Frosted Doughnut TFA
20% PG / 80% VG
6mg Nic
Ive found this works best if steeped for a week and left open to breathe fro 6 hours.

Again, this is a very subtle flavor, I enjoy this for an all day vape.
If anyone happens to try it let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Just mixed up a batch of what I think is going to be wicked. 
Cinnamon donut ice cream, once steeped and im happy ill share recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Would like to find out mustard milk does one use strawberry or strawberry ripe from TFA? What nice recipes are there for fuji apple

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Or double apple

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> Would like to find out mustard milk does one use strawberry or strawberry ripe from TFA? What nice recipes are there for fuji apple
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Strawberry (TFA) according to the source:

_"Strawberries and cream. Most people love it and some of the most popular vendor e-liquids are a variation on this flavor profile.

We see numerous attempts to clone Mother's Milk, Unicorn Milk, etc, and many of these clone recipes push into the way-too-many-flavorings category. You can – with few ingredients – make a great strawberries and cream at home. Don't make it too complicated!

Here's my extremely simple recipe for a very tasty take on this profile:
_
_Mustard Milk - Simple Strawberries and Cream_
_
*Ingredient* *%* 
Strawberry (TPA) 6 
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 8 
PG/VG: 30/70

Flavor total: 14%

Huh? Only two ingredients? Yep! No cheesecake, no graham, no fumbling with "stone" bases or 4-layer creams. It's easy, new-mixer friendly, uses cheap flavorings, and it rocks.

TFA's Vanilla Bean Ice Cream is a fantastic flavor. It's rich, buttery (more on that in a second), packed with authentic vanilla flavor. It mixes perfectly with TFA's Strawberry (not Ripe, not Organic) to create an exceptionally smooth and delicious vape.

The Vanilla Bean Ice Cream is complex enough on its own that it doesn't need other supporting creams in this use case. At 8% it provides a wonderful base that carries the strawberry flavor and augments its sweetness.

TFA Strawberry is very sweet and a bit tangy, which compliments the milky notes of the ice cream."._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> Strawberry (TFA) according to the source:
> 
> _"Strawberries and cream. Most people love it and some of the most popular vendor e-liquids are a variation on this flavor profile.
> 
> We see numerous attempts to clone Mother's Milk, Unicorn Milk, etc, and many of these clone recipes push into the way-too-many-flavorings category. You can – with few ingredients – make a great strawberries and cream at home. Don't make it too complicated!
> 
> Here's my extremely simple recipe for a very tasty take on this profile:
> _
> _Mustard Milk - Simple Strawberries and Cream_
> _
> *Ingredient* *%*
> Strawberry (TPA) 6
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 8
> PG/VG: 30/70
> 
> Flavor total: 14%
> 
> Huh? Only two ingredients? Yep! No cheesecake, no graham, no fumbling with "stone" bases or 4-layer creams. It's easy, new-mixer friendly, uses cheap flavorings, and it rocks.
> 
> TFA's Vanilla Bean Ice Cream is a fantastic flavor. It's rich, buttery (more on that in a second), packed with authentic vanilla flavor. It mixes perfectly with TFA's Strawberry (not Ripe, not Organic) to create an exceptionally smooth and delicious vape.
> 
> The Vanilla Bean Ice Cream is complex enough on its own that it doesn't need other supporting creams in this use case. At 8% it provides a wonderful base that carries the strawberry flavor and augments its sweetness.
> 
> TFA Strawberry is very sweet and a bit tangy, which compliments the milky notes of the ice cream."._


Thanks bud I appreciate the help

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

I make Mustard Milk with Strawberry Ripe with a hint of Raspberry Sweet to make it pop. I don't like candy strawberry flavours.

As for Fuji, you can actually use it with VBIC the same as Mustard Milk. I also played around with a Fuji Custard idea and came up with something I like to call FuTard. To get FuTarded:

Cheesecake Graham Crust TFA - 4%
Malted Milk TFA - 2,5%
Fuji FA - 6%
Vanilla Custard TFA - 3%


----------



## kyle_redbull

Effjh said:


> I make Mustard Milk with Strawberry Ripe with a hint of Raspberry Sweet to make it pop. I don't like candy strawberry flavours.
> 
> As for Fuji, you can actually use it with VBIC the same as Mustard Milk. I also played around with a Fuji Custard idea and came up with something I like to call FuTard. To get FuTarded:
> 
> Cheesecake Graham Crust TFA - 4%
> Malted Milk TFA - 2,5%
> Fuji FA - 6%
> Vanilla Custard TFA - 3%


Very interesting spin on mustard milk sound great... the same with fuji apple recipe. Was looking around and don't see vendors with fuji apple anymore was this deemed flammable too?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh

kyle_redbull said:


> Very interesting spin on mustard milk sound great... the same with fuji apple recipe. Was looking around and don't see vendors with fuji apple anymore was this deemed flammable too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hope not, love that stuff. VV has though:

https://valleyvapour.co.za/?s=fuji&post_type=product


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> This newcomer is enjoying the DIY scene immensely. Puttering around with clone and others' recipes (even tweaking a bit in round 2), reading and learning a lot. Really satisfying.
> 
> Made @Papa_Lazarou's Ginger Black Tea (recipe below) on 5 May 2016. Shaken daily. Into the Reo Mini for a first taste this afternoon (17/5).
> 
> A glorious juice imo. Sweetish, but nicely counterbalanced by the Lemon. The Black Tea is the canvas and the Gingerbread the painting. Do not let the "Ginger" in "Gingerbread" mislead you - it has a whole array of spices in there, with no one spice dominant - certainly not the Ginger. And the spices hits you well on the exhale, with a good tingle in the mouth and tip of the tongue on the aftertaste. Perfectly reigned in by the "Bread" part of the "Gingerbread". It has a lovely full mouth feel.
> 
> With my rudimentary DIY skills I do not think I can improve on this one. For my own personal taste maybe a bit less sweet (how?), but probably perfect for most other vapers.
> 
> Certainly going from my 10 ml tester to a vapeable volume shortly.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this recipe @Papa_Lazarou, much appreciated.
> 
> *Spicy Black Tea *adapted from a recipe by @Papa_Lazarou
> FA Black Tea 3 %
> CAP Gingerbread 5 %
> FA Lemon Sicily 2 %
> 
> I mix 40PG/60VG



Well done on the mix @Andre - sounds great
So happy you are enjoying the DIY adventure
Hope the scale is working well for you?
Looking forward to reading more about your efforts with unusual recipes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Effjh said:


> Hope not, love that stuff. VV has though:
> 
> https://valleyvapour.co.za/?s=fuji&post_type=product


Thanks bud. I've heard fuji apple is a great shake and vape single flavour? What % do u think? I want throat hit from recipes but I am struggling to get this? You think RY4D will give me it with some VBIC 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77




----------



## Viper_SA

I feel like I have to say something here. I started this thread for dyiers to share recipes, ideas and advice. Feels a bit wrong to have posts like the one above. If you are going to put your juice into commercial production, head over to the vendor section and promote it there. We all appreciate the advice from vendors given here, but let's try to stick to diy for diyers please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Sorry guys, didnt mean to step out of line on this thread.

Apologies on my behalf


----------



## Greyz

Am I missing something? Can someone please explain the indifference? I can't believe @Sickboy77 would intentionally post something to upset. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Well done on the mix @Andre - sounds great
> So happy you are enjoying the DIY adventure
> Hope the scale is working well for you?
> Looking forward to reading more about your efforts with unusual recipes!


Thanks @Silver. Enjoying it immensely. So glad @rogue zombie and others talked me into it.

The scale is working perfectly, except sometimes with very small volumes (0.01g to around 0.05g) it, for some or other reason, does not weigh (is this normal @drew?). Happens about once out of every 7 times. Which had me look at drops as plan b in such event. And found a very informative thread about that right here on this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> Am I missing something? Can someone please explain the indifference? I can't believe @Sickboy77 would intentionally post something to upset.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Nothing to learn from it best to move along IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> Thanks @Silver. Enjoying it immensely. So glad @rogue zombie and others talked me into it.
> 
> The scale is working perfectly, except sometimes with very small volumes (0.01g to around 0.05g) it, for some or other reason, does not weigh (is this normal @drew?). Happens about once out of every 7 times. Which had me look at drops as plan b in such event. And found a very informative thread about that right here on this forum.


I keep some 2ml syringes they work in .1 ml increments. Better than drops IMO. Still not trusting the scales myself but I will keep at playing with them and see...


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Thanks @Silver. Enjoying it immensely. So glad @rogue zombie and others talked me into it.
> 
> The scale is working perfectly, except sometimes with very small volumes (0.01g to around 0.05g) it, for some or other reason, does not weigh (is this normal @drew?). Happens about once out of every 7 times. Which had me look at drops as plan b in such event. And found a very informative thread about that right here on this forum.


Yes mine does that to every now and then. I've noticed in my case it happens with some INW bottles from INW, which drips very small drops. So it's like the scale didn't pick up such a small change in weight.

Then when I drip faster it picks up the change.

The one I was using before was terrible with 0.01 to 0.05. So I'm quite happy with this one. I find it very accurate. I've made some recipes so often that I know how many drops a certain percentage is, and this scale gets it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Greyz said:


> Am I missing something? Can someone please explain the indifference? I can't believe @Sickboy77 would intentionally post something to upset.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I posted something last night, after a comment was made. I read it again and realised the way I put my message out came accross in the wrong way, so I retracted it.


----------



## Viper_SA

@Sickboy77, respect dude! Wasn't meant as an attack at all. Just wanted to say that this was supposed to be a free-for-all thread from the start. Not my type of vape at all, but I'm many will enjoy it. Peace out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Viper_SA said:


> @Sickboy77, respect dude! Wasn't meant as an attack at all. Just wanted to say that this was supposed to be a free-for-all thread from the start. Not my type of vape at all, but I'm many will enjoy it. Peace out


No worries man

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## drew

Andre said:


> Thanks @Silver. Enjoying it immensely. So glad @rogue zombie and others talked me into it.
> 
> The scale is working perfectly, except sometimes with very small volumes (0.01g to around 0.05g) it, for some or other reason, does not weigh (is this normal @drew?). Happens about once out of every 7 times. Which had me look at drops as plan b in such event. And found a very informative thread about that right here on this forum.



@Andre I have noticed that on occasion when the scale is at 0.00 it doesn't register 1 drop, I imagine the software is seeing it as a random fluctuation and ignoring it to maintain zero. Is this what you have experienced? The solution is to start with 2-3 drops to get the numbers moving and from there it will register single drops.

Also something to check is that the clear protective plastic has been removed from the tray, if it's left on a small bit could touch the body and interfere with readings.


----------



## Andre

drew said:


> @Andre I have noticed that on occasion when the scale is at 0.00 it doesn't register 1 drop, I imagine the software is seeing it as a random fluctuation and ignoring it to maintain zero. Is this what you have experienced? The solution is to start with 2-3 drops to get the numbers moving and from there it will register single drops.
> 
> Also something to check is that the clear protective plastic has been removed from the tray, if it's left on a small bit could touch the body and interfere with readings.


Thanks @drew. Shall do.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Could we perhaps make a thread of recipes per flavour similar to the juice awards I. E menthol thread with diy menthol recipes, bakery, tobacco etc... I would also like to know which recipes provide the best throat hit. Instead of searching through one thread? Just a thought?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Sounds like a plan, but I ain't offering to copy paste all the existing recipe posts.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Viper_SA said:


> Sounds like a plan, but I ain't offering to copy paste all the existing recipe posts.


Lol take one for the team 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

kyle_redbull said:


> Lol take one for the team
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I did, but thank God she moved out again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

Just a comment on scales, drops and syringes. 

From experience unless you are using laboratory grade equipment and methods there will always be discrepancies.

I use syringes for my base ingredients i.e PG, VG and nic but use drops for the flavours.

Yes some bottles release bigger or smaller drops than others but as long as you use the same method that can be reproduced it's all good. The actual discrepancy can be compensated for by the percentage value in the recipe.

I did this so I know anyone can reproduce my recipes. The scale gives accuracy but when someone follows your recipe they would then need that same scale.

Yes it is a PITA when I make large batches like 200ml that I often do but I know a lot of people using my recipe will be making small quantities to try out.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Viper_SA said:


> I did, but thank God she moved out again.


LMFAO

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

RezaD said:


> Just a comment on scales, drops and syringes.
> 
> From experience unless you are using laboratory grade equipment and methods there will always be discrepancies.
> 
> I use syringes for my base ingredients i.e PG, VG and nic but use drops for the flavours.
> 
> Yes some bottles release bigger or smaller drops than others but as long as you use the same method that can be reproduced it's all good. The actual discrepancy can be compensated for by the percentage value in the recipe.
> 
> I did this so I know anyone can reproduce my recipes. The scale gives accuracy but when someone follows your recipe they would then need that same scale.
> 
> Yes it is a PITA when I make large batches like 200ml that I often do but I know a lot of people using my recipe will be making small quantities to try out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


But... wouldn't the 'drop' method be influenced by room temp?

I mean the viscosity of a drop will surely be less in cold temperatures?

I personally use previously commercial juice glass bottles, and mark off where the juice was filled to by the manufacturer. This is another reason I still buy commercial juices - for the glass bottle... and some juice 

I use syringes, very carefully, for the VG, PH and Nic. So I know where the 30mls should reach in order to be accurate. So I can immediately see when I was off with my measurements when filling. And with a good scale I am very unusually off the mark.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I actually dont think any method is 100% accurate unless, like said, you are using laboratory equipment.

And... I don't think being 10% or so off, will matter in flavour terms. We do not have laboratory grade taste senses 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

I have not noticed any difference between winter and summer after 2 years. It does not matter that flavour a is 20 drops per ml and flavour b 23 drops per ml. The flavour percentage in the recipe will dictate the ratio as long as you using the same baseline which is 20 drops per ml. Then anyone using that bottle of flavour can follow your recipe accurately. The flavour that does not conform to the 20 drops can be compensated for in the recipe percentage so instead of 3% it could be 2% to account for difference. Also PG is very thin so rather consistent.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

RezaD said:


> I have not noticed any difference between winter and summer after 2 years. It does not matter that flavour a is 20 drops per ml and flavour b 23 drops per ml. The flavour percentage in the recipe will dictate the ratio as long as you using the same baseline which is 20 drops per ml. Then anyone using that bottle of flavour can follow your recipe accurately. The flavour that does not conform to the 20 drops can be compensated for in the recipe percentage so instead of 3% it could be 2% to account for difference. Also PG is very thin so rather consistent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Ah I see.

Thank you. (Can't even 'like' your post as it's disappeared off Tapatalk :/)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh

I just use weight for convenience. Concentrate weights are a bit hit or miss as they all differ in weight, but it's marginal and I consistently get the same experience every time I mix.


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm vaping on a Vanilla Spicy Chai Latte.

It's only 4 days old. So far so good, if it stays this way I will post 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Due to my bathroom looking like this:



I have not been able to mix anything with all the dust everywhere. (Work started on 3 May and still not done). So I'm scrounging around all the half empty bottles and came across a 10ml bottle of Joose-e-liquid Spearz. Added a few drop of FA Fruits of the Forest and FA Strawberry. Came out quite nice as a shake n vape if anyone is interested in that kind of vape. Unfortunately I have no idea how much of each exactly, as I just dropped a few, tasted, dropped some more etc. Going to need a miracle to get my place clean again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Has anyone tried making a coconut donut yet? If yes, please share recipe


----------



## rogue zombie

Sickboy77 said:


> Has anyone tried making a coconut donut yet? If yes, please share recipe



No man sis

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> What nice recipes are there for fuji apple





kyle_redbull said:


> I would also like to know which recipes provide the best throat hit.


Here is one with a good throat hit and it has Fuji Apple as one of the ingredients. Made this on 12 May 2016. Tried on 22 May 2016 and 6 ml later - this is a winner for me. Got the original recipe here - you will see it has no less than 22 five star ratings. I subbed his Wine Champagne (FA) for Champagne (TFA).







EDIT: @Ernest - I think you will love this one. The white peach is the central character.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> Here is one with a good throat hit and it has Fuji Apple as one of the ingredients. Made this on 12 May 2016. Tried on 22 May 2016 and 6 ml later - this is a winner for me. Got the original recipe here - you will see it has no less than 22 five star ratings. I subbed his Wine Champagne (FA) for Champagne (TFA).


Ooh this sounds fantastic thanks @Andre will give this a shot

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I have also added menthol to Fuji Aplle to good effect. But tbe recipe got lost as I outgrew apple vapes


----------



## kyle_redbull

Viper_SA said:


> I have also added menthol to Fuji Aplle to good effect. But tbe recipe got lost as I outgrew apple vapes


Was also thinking this

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05

rogue zombie said:


> I'm vaping on a Vanilla Spicy Chai Latte.
> 
> It's only 4 days old. So far so good, if it stays this way I will post
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




I am patiently awaiting this recipe. I hope you still enjoying it and it turns out to be a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

NaZa05 said:


> I am patiently awaiting this recipe. I hope you still enjoying it and it turns out to be a winner


Lol I'm almost done with the bottle. But it hasn't changed since day 3. I did froth the nonsense out of it when mixed, so it probably just needed to settle.

INW Shisha Chai 1.4%
FA Fresh Cream 0.8%
FA Vanilla Bourbon 0.6%

Nice gentle, but spicy, vape. I love it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> Thanks @Silver. Enjoying it immensely. So glad @rogue zombie and others talked me into it.
> 
> The scale is working perfectly, except sometimes with very small volumes (0.01g to around 0.05g) it, for some or other reason, does not weigh (is this normal @drew?). Happens about once out of every 7 times. Which had me look at drops as plan b in such event. And found a very informative thread about that right here on this forum.



It is quite normal. This discrepancy gets bigger with bigger scales. Even when a scale reads in 0.01g it is not accurate to 0.01g. 500g scales can have a 0.05 - 0.08 discrepancy while 200g scales can have a 0.02 - 0.05 discrepancy etc. There are more accurate load cells available, but at a price, so weighing smaller amounts is best on smaller scales. Doing a 5ml sample on a 20g scale will be more accurate than the same sample on a 500g scale. Hope this helps, but with scales it is very much a case of using the right tool for the job, or in this case the right load cell.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> It is quite normal. This discrepancy gets bigger with bigger scales. Even when a scale reads in 0.01g it is not accurate to 0.01g. 500g scales can have a 0.05 - 0.08 discrepancy while 200g scales can have a 0.02 - 0.05 discrepancy etc. There are more accurate load cells available, but at a price, so weighing smaller amounts is best on smaller scales. Doing a 5ml sample on a 20g scale will be more accurate than the same sample on a 500g scale. Hope this helps, but with scales it is very much a case of using the right tool for the job, or in this case the right load cell.


Thanks @Ernest. I need a 20 g scale for my 10 ml mixes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Right up my alley





4% Fruit Circles (TPA)
10% Lemon Lime (CAP)
2% Sour %20 (TPA)





10% Lemon Lime (CAP)
0.5% Marshmallow (TPA)
4% Sweet Strawberry (CAP)


----------



## Nailedit77

Pear & Pomegranate Tea by lirruping

FA Pear 3%
FA Pomegranate 1%
FA Apple 1%
FA White Peach 0.33% (feel free to use 0.25, I don't think it will be a big deal)
FA Black Tea 0.5-1%

Sounds amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Dr Pepper (Recipe released)

"Quote"
hey guys, we are making some changes to the flavor line up and adding new ones and some have gone away. 
This has been the most requested " think you can hook me up with the recipe?" lol. So since its gone and not coming back I figured why not , you can make it your own with whatever little neat twist you want but if your looking for a Dr Pepper vape there is no better starting place than this  

0.5% FA Almond
1% FA Black Cherry
0.5% FA Vanilla Bourbon
0.5% FA Caramel
2% FA Cola
0.5% FA marzipan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

I seriously need to get more flavors... this looks insanely good!!!!

Fig(FA) 4%
VBIC(CAP) 4-5%
Vienna Cream(FA) 1%
Sweet Cream(CAP) 1%
Cinnamon Ceylon(FA) 1%
Apple Pie(FA) 1%

Needs 10 days


----------



## brotiform

Sickboy77 said:


> Dr Pepper (Recipe released)
> 
> "Quote"
> hey guys, we are making some changes to the flavor line up and adding new ones and some have gone away.
> This has been the most requested " think you can hook me up with the recipe?" lol. So since its gone and not coming back I figured why not , you can make it your own with whatever little neat twist you want but if your looking for a Dr Pepper vape there is no better starting place than this
> 
> 0.5% FA Almond
> 1% FA Black Cherry
> 0.5% FA Vanilla Bourbon
> 0.5% FA Caramel
> 2% FA Cola
> 0.5% FA marzipan



Have you tried it? Exactly what I've been looking for! Anyone mixing this up willing to sell me a 30ml bottle to try??


----------



## Nailedit77

brotiform said:


> Have you tried it? Exactly what I've been looking for! Anyone mixing this up willing to sell me a 30ml bottle to try??


Havent tried it yet, need to get a lot more flavors month end. SOOOOOO many good recipes around

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> Dr Pepper (Recipe released)
> 
> "Quote"
> hey guys, we are making some changes to the flavor line up and adding new ones and some have gone away.
> This has been the most requested " think you can hook me up with the recipe?" lol. So since its gone and not coming back I figured why not , you can make it your own with whatever little neat twist you want but if your looking for a Dr Pepper vape there is no better starting place than this
> 
> 0.5% FA Almond
> 1% FA Black Cherry
> 0.5% FA Vanilla Bourbon
> 0.5% FA Caramel
> 2% FA Cola
> 0.5% FA marzipan


Ah, this sounds very interesting, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Last clone post for today  this is gonna be a goooodie






2% (FA) Meringue
6% (TPA) Marshmallow
5% (TPA) Vanilla Custard
3% Bavarain Cream (TPA)
6% Rice Crunchies (TPA)
3% sweetener

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Sickboy77 said:


> 2% (FA) Meringue
> 6% (TPA) Marshmallow
> 5% (TPA) Vanilla Custard
> 3% Bavarain Cream (TPA)
> 6% Rice Crunchies (TPA)
> 3% sweetener



Heh, even max VG will be 75:25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Sickboy77 thanks those recipes sound amazing 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

brotiform said:


> Have you tried it? Exactly what I've been looking for! Anyone mixing this up willing to sell me a 30ml bottle to try??


Sure, shall mix it for you. Need one flavour, so can only do after I have placed my next order, which will probably be toward the end of the month or in next month. Thus, if you have the patience to wait some, with pleasure. If so, shall keep you updated via PM. Nic strength?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Andre said:


> Sure, shall mix it for you. Need one flavour, so can only do after I have placed my next order, which will probably be toward the end of the month or in next month. Thus, if you have the patience to wait some, with pleasure. If so, shall keep you updated via PM. Nic strength?



Let me know what you need and i can send you some cash for it , or sponsor some concentrates / VG / PG? Will need banking details via pm 

3mg please


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> Sure, shall mix it for you. Need one flavour, so can only do after I have placed my next order, which will probably be toward the end of the month or in next month. Thus, if you have the patience to wait some, with pleasure. If so, shall keep you updated via PM. Nic strength?


What would you charge for this @Andre also keen?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> What would you charge for this @Andre also keen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nothing at all, but I cannot help all comers unfortunately - that would bankrupt me for sure - am certainly not wanting to turn my DIY into a business. But you are a DIYer too - so why not mix it yourself?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit

Sickboy77 said:


> Last clone post for today  this is gonna be a goooodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2% (FA) Meringue
> 6% (TPA) Marshmallow
> 5% (TPA) Vanilla Custard
> 3% Bavarain Cream (TPA)
> 6% Rice Crunchies (TPA)
> 3% sweetener



25% concentrates seems a bit rough, recipe looks good otherwise just needs to be toned down. Learned my lesson with some of the recipes Le DIY, in that a lot of them have very high percentages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

moonunit said:


> 25% concentrates seems a bit rough, recipe looks good otherwise just needs to be toned down. Learned my lesson with some of the recipes Le DIY, in that a lot of them have very high percentages.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For TFA that percentages is fine. When its comes to FA, LA, INW and FLV you have a Problem


----------



## moonunit

VapeSnow said:


> For TFA that percentages is fine. When its comes to FA, LA, INW and FLV you have a Problem



Thanks for the info, I guess you learn as you go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Ill make that recipe 

1% Meringue
4% marshmallow 
5% Custard
1.5% Bavarian Cream
6% rice Crunchies
1% EM
1% Sweetner


----------



## method1

VapeSnow said:


> For TFA that percentages is fine. When its comes to FA, LA, INW and FLV you have a Problem



That's high even for TFA imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike

method1 said:


> That's high even for TFA imo.



Let's just reconsider this, just in terms of sweetness

First up

6% Marshmallow. Commonly used as a mouthfeel + sweetener additive. Starts imparting flavour noticeably from around 2%.

3% Bavarian Cream. The sweetest of the creams IMO, obvious maple syrup notes with more of a sweetness than a creaminess.

3% Sweetener on it's own is already a bit... enthusiastic or overzealous, whichever you prefer.

2% Meringue, while it's very cooked and has a really good authentic flavour, is still pretty sweet.

I can't imagine pairing that with anything and it being something besides a sweet mess. Just because a recipe has been posted on a website, doesn't mean it's any good.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> Let's just reconsider this, just in terms of sweetness
> 
> First up
> 
> 6% Marshmallow. Commonly used as a mouthfeel + sweetener additive. Starts imparting flavour noticeably from around 2%.
> 
> 3% Bavarian Cream. The sweetest of the creams IMO, obvious maple syrup notes with more of a sweetness than a creaminess.
> 
> 3% Sweetener on it's own is already a bit... enthusiastic or overzealous, whichever you prefer.
> 
> 2% Meringue, while it's very cooked and has a really good authentic flavour, is still pretty sweet.
> 
> I can't imagine pairing that with anything and it being something besides a sweet mess. Just because a recipe has been posted on a website, doesn't mean it's any good.



Nicely broken down.. 100% agree but too lazy to type all that


----------



## Mike

method1 said:


> Nicely broken down.. 100% agree but too lazy to type all that



I write 2 semester tests this week. And have a big presentation due as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> I write 2 semester tests this week. And have a big presentation due as well.



I'm 103, remember?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ernest

VapeSnow said:


> Ill make that recipe
> 
> 1% Meringue
> 4% marshmallow
> 5% Custard
> 1.5% Bavarian Cream
> 6% rice Crunchies
> 1% EM
> 1% Sweetner



I just drop everything from that recipe and vape 4% Rice crunchies neat 
Love that stuff.


----------



## rogue zombie

Sickboy77 said:


> Dr Pepper (Recipe released)
> 
> "Quote"
> hey guys, we are making some changes to the flavor line up and adding new ones and some have gone away.
> This has been the most requested " think you can hook me up with the recipe?" lol. So since its gone and not coming back I figured why not , you can make it your own with whatever little neat twist you want but if your looking for a Dr Pepper vape there is no better starting place than this
> 
> 0.5% FA Almond
> 1% FA Black Cherry
> 0.5% FA Vanilla Bourbon
> 0.5% FA Caramel
> 2% FA Cola
> 0.5% FA marzipan



Which juice co. dropped this recipe? Do you know?


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Which juice co. dropped this recipe? Do you know?


Link to recipe originally posted: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/dr-pepper.206592/#post-1165629
Seems to be this company: http://mamajsflavorshop.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Link to recipe originally posted: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/dr-pepper.206592/#post-1165629
> Seems to be this company: http://mamajsflavorshop.com/



Thank you.

I may just try this then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Andre said:


> Link to recipe originally posted: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/dr-pepper.206592/#post-1165629
> Seems to be this company: http://mamajsflavorshop.com/


Yip, that is the site
Home Page: http://mamajsflavorshop.com/
Location: Colorado

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I like Cherry Cola, but the juice I tried of the flavour was boring.

This however sounds interesting with the Marzipan and Almond.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

I will def be ordering these flavours, sounds to good to pass up


----------



## Nailedit77

Quick question, which is the best pineapple to use? Looking for a fresh burst pineapple flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sickboy77 said:


> Quick question, which is the best pineapple to use? Looking for a fresh burst pineapple flavour


Only one I've had is TFA Pineapple, which was really good.

But I believe it is now HAZMAT

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude

Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you can help me or point me to a good recipe.

I'm trying to make a nice thick Banana Milkshake juice. So far I've come up with this :

CAP VBIC 3%
TFA Bavarian Cream 3%
INW Biscuit 0.2%
TFA Ripe Banana 2%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%

Its not a terrible vape but its not there yet either.

Thanks


----------



## kyle_redbull

VapeDude said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you can help me or point me to a good recipe.
> 
> I'm trying to make a nice thick Banana Milkshake juice. So far I've come up with this :
> 
> CAP VBIC 3%
> TFA Bavarian Cream 3%
> INW Biscuit 0.2%
> TFA Ripe Banana 2%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
> 
> Its not a terrible vape but its not there yet either.
> 
> Thanks


Have u let it steep?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

VapeDude said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you can help me or point me to a good recipe.
> 
> I'm trying to make a nice thick Banana Milkshake juice. So far I've come up with this :
> 
> CAP VBIC 3%
> TFA Bavarian Cream 3%
> INW Biscuit 0.2%
> TFA Ripe Banana 2%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
> 
> Its not a terrible vape but its not there yet either.
> 
> Thanks


Maybe try add some marshmallow or cotton candy. They tend to make fruit concentrates "pop" for me and rounds off flavours. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

rogue zombie said:


> Only one I've had is TFA Pineapple, which was really good.
> 
> But I believe it is now HAZMAT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yea i only tried tfa as well, heard golden pineapple is very nice. So i wanna make sure b4 i order, ordered flavours to many times and i end up not liking them...


----------



## moonunit

Greyz said:


> Maybe try add some marshmallow or cotton candy. They tend to make fruit concentrates "pop" for me and rounds off flavours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Was about to suggest the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

VapeDude said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you can help me or point me to a good recipe.
> 
> I'm trying to make a nice thick Banana Milkshake juice. So far I've come up with this :
> 
> CAP VBIC 3%
> TFA Bavarian Cream 3%
> INW Biscuit 0.2%
> TFA Ripe Banana 2%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
> 
> Its not a terrible vape but its not there yet either.
> 
> Thanks



swap the cap vbic for tfa, more mouthfeel, unless you're one of the TFA "pepper tasters" like I am.
You should get a thicker, creamier vape out of the recipe below.

Try this:

TFA VBIC 3%
FA Fresh Cream 1% (or bavarian 1%)
TFA Banana Cream 2%
FA Banana 1%
TFA Ripe Banana 1%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 3%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

Do you guys have any recommendations for a decent apple pie? Not a huge fan of cinnamon though. 

Made a Gambit clone but the recipes percentages were far too high so had to VG/PG it out. It is currently steeping. 

Looking for something else to try though. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

moonunit said:


> Do you guys have any recommendations for a decent apple pie? Not a huge fan of cinnamon though.
> 
> Made a Gambit clone but the recipes percentages were far too high so had to VG/PG it out. It is currently steeping.
> 
> Looking for something else to try though. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is great, just leave out the cinnamon, although that particular cinnamon is far superior to the usual suspects. I like the "improved version" most.

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3gjxcs/awesome_apple_pie_recipe/


----------



## VapeDude

Thanks guys appreciate the feedback and its only been an overnight steep but i can tell a steep isnt gna get it where it needs to be

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

My favorite fruit flavors are all Flavourart (FA)


----------



## Lushen

Viper_SA said:


> My favorite fruit flavors are all Flavourart (FA)



Do you mind elaborating please?
Is it more flavorful, and do your percentages change as compared to TFA?

I love fruit flavors but just started diy, so I'm still learning the differences


----------



## Greyz

Lushen said:


> Do you mind elaborating please?
> Is it more flavorful, and do your percentages change as compared to TFA?
> 
> I love fruit flavors but just started diy, so I'm still learning the differences


Your in the right place I been soaking in the advice and recipes shared here. I have so many ideas and carts in a few places filled with concentrates. Damn 25th can't come fast enough!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Well, I use less than with TFA, and especially the rasp erry and coconut taste more authentic to me. Actually get a nice tarty sweet raspberry flavor in stand alone mixez. Coconut overpowers other flavors easily at 2-3%. I do use higher %'s most of the time because I MTL vape on 0.7 - 1.2 ohm coils in my Reo. Too much for sub-ohming, and I mostly mix at 50/50 for MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Thanks @method1 appreciate the link. Don't have any Flavorah concentrates though, have been weary to buy any after I have seen you mention the "Flavorah fade". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

moonunit said:


> Thanks @method1 appreciate the link. Don't have any Flavorah concentrates though, have been weary to buy any after I have seen you mention the "Flavorah fade".



He prefers to use the technical term, Fadevorah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

Viper_SA said:


> Well, I use less than with TFA, and especially the rasp erry and coconut taste more authentic to me. Actually get a nice tarty sweet raspberry flavor in stand alone mixez. Coconut overpowers other flavors easily at 2-3%. I do use higher %'s most of the time because I MTL vape on 0.7 - 1.2 ohm coils in my Reo. Too much for sub-ohming, and I mostly mix at 50/50 for MTL



Thanks, appreciate the advice.


----------



## method1

moonunit said:


> Thanks @method1 appreciate the link. Don't have any Flavorah concentrates though, have been weary to buy any after I have seen you mention the "Flavorah fade".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well the only FLV in there is the cinnamon, which you can omit.


----------



## Viper_SA

I just made a great discovery! Got a bottle of DDD on Friday. Decided to add 3 drops of FA raspberry straight into a tank of DDD in the VOP Defiant tank. Wow! I love raspberry, my favorite berry by far, and this is yummy. I think it's a 3.1ml tank capacity, so roughly 1 drop per ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Effjh

Viper_SA said:


> I just made a great discovery! Got a bottle of DDD on Friday. Decided to add 3 drops of FA raspberry straight into a tank of DDD in the VOP Defiant tank. Wow! I love raspberry, my favorite berry by far, and this is yummy. I think it's a 3.1ml tank capacity, so roughly 1 drop per ml



Funny you say that, was checking this out on Reddit earlier today:

Jelly Bronut 

*Ingredient* *%*
Biscuit (INAWERA) 0.8
Chocolate Glazed Doughnut (CAP) 4.25
Cookie (FA) 0.5
Graham Cracker (Clear) (TPA) 1.5
Joy (FA) 0.5
Raspberry (INAWERA Flavours">INW) 1.35
Raspberry (Sweet) (TPA) 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

rogue zombie said:


> I actually dont think any method is 100% accurate unless, like said, you are using laboratory equipment.
> 
> And... I don't think being 10% or so off, will matter in flavour terms. We do not have laboratory grade taste senses
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Just wanted to say that I agree here. I think viscosity density gravity etc all influence the accuracy. Even laboratory equipment (I have some) indicate eg. 10ml @ 20'C
Temperature will even affect proper laboratory quality equipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

This is just such a wicked recipe, steep 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Sickboy77 said:


> This is just such a wicked recipe, steep 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 55410



Definitely going to try this.
Thanks


----------



## Nailedit77

SAVaper said:


> Definitely going to try this.
> Thanks


U can up the berry crunch a little if u want more of a crunchy flavour, 30ml finished in 1 day. Love this mix


----------



## SAVaper

Dane said:


> This has already got me thinking of new recipes like a good old south african desert (peppermint crisp tart)...



Hi @Dane,

Did you ever find a peppermint crisp tart recipe?


----------



## Dane

SAVaper said:


> Hi @Dane,
> 
> Did you ever find a peppermint crisp tart recipe?


No didn't look for one yet, but I wrote one out last week. Have it at home will look and share this evening to generate some ideas.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Dane said:


> No didn't look for one yet, but I wrote one out last week. Have it at home will look and share this evening to generate some ideas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Awesome Thanks


----------



## Dane

SAVaper said:


> Awesome Thanks




I don't have all the concentrates also have no idea whether this will work, but how about this?

CAP Dutch Choc Mint or FW Choc Mint - 3.5%
TFA Double Chocolate Clear - 1%
TFA Caramel Original - 2%
TFA Whipped Cream - 3%
TFA Bavarian Cream - 2%
TFA Coconut - 0.25%
INW Biscuit - 1%

Total flavour % = 12.75%

The idea / theory is as follows:
The choc mint and choc clear should compliment each other and give you that peppermint crisp taste, the caramel and bavarian cream should give you that caramel treat base that goes with the whipped cream. Lastly the biscuit and coconut is an attempt to recreate the tennis biscuit base of the tart itself.

Will order the concentrates I don't have and give it a shot.

Any ideas are welcome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

OK...

Well I thought I'd be brave and give this a try, shake and vape.... MMMM pretty damn good for shake and vape.

Coconut @ 3%
Glazed donut @ 3%
Sweet cream @ 2%
Bavarian cream @1%
Cinnamon ceylon @ 1 drop per 10ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Sickboy77 said:


> OK...
> 
> Well I thought I'd be brave and give this a try, shake and vape.... MMMM pretty damn good for shake and vape.
> 
> Coconut @ 3%
> Glazed donut @ 3%
> Sweet cream @ 2%
> Bavarian cream @1%
> Cinnamon ceylon @ 1 drop per 10ml



Is that TFA Coconut?
I've gone off the Coconut Extra. Do not like it anymore at all.


----------



## Nailedit77

rogue zombie said:


> Is that TFA Coconut?
> I've gone off the Coconut Extra. Do not like it anymore at all.


Yea tfa, coconut extra is disgusting. Cannot get anything to work with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

Where could one get a Starter Kit.


How about a Show your Chemistry Set
Image for reference


----------



## SAVaper

Dane said:


> I don't have all the concentrates also have no idea whether this will work, but how about this?
> 
> CAP Dutch Choc Mint or FW Choc Mint - 3.5%
> TFA Double Chocolate Clear - 1%
> TFA Caramel Original - 2%
> TFA Whipped Cream - 3%
> TFA Bavarian Cream - 2%
> TFA Coconut - 0.25%
> INW Biscuit - 1%
> 
> Total flavour % = 12.75%
> 
> The idea / theory is as follows:
> The choc mint and choc clear should compliment each other and give you that peppermint crisp taste, the caramel and bavarian cream should give you that caramel treat base that goes with the whipped cream. Lastly the biscuit and coconut is an attempt to recreate the tennis biscuit base of the tart itself.
> 
> Will order the concentrates I don't have and give it a shot.
> 
> Any ideas are welcome!




Thanks. I will have to order some new flavours for this, but sounds good.


----------



## Nailedit77

Mark121m said:


> Where could one get a Starter Kit.
> 
> 
> How about a Show your Chemistry Set
> Image for reference


You can get a starter kit from skybluevaping, they have good deals on starter kits


----------



## Patrick

Not sure if any of you have tried (ELR) Alisa's Bust-a-Nut but it is glorious. Rich, creamy and silky nut. I didn't use the sucralose and I don't think it needs it. It's up there with the best of Wayne's stuff.

*Bust-a-Nut *
*Ingredient* *%*
Bavarian Cream (FW) 3
Butter Pecan (FW) 4
Hazelnut (FW) 7
Sweet Cream (FW) 5
Sweetener (Sucralose) (FW) 1

Flavor total: 20%

Remember to rate it at e-liquid-recipes.com!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Patrick said:


> Not sure if any of you have tried (ELR) Alisa's Bust-a-Nut but it is glorious. Rich, creamy and silky nut. I didn't use the sucralose and I don't think it needs it. It's up there with the best of Wayne's stuff.
> 
> *Bust-a-Nut *
> *Ingredient* *%*
> Bavarian Cream (FW) 3
> Butter Pecan (FW) 4
> Hazelnut (FW) 7
> Sweet Cream (FW) 5
> Sweetener (Sucralose) (FW) 1
> 
> Flavor total: 20%
> 
> Remember to rate it at e-liquid-recipes.com!


I know for a fact that Sweet Cream at 5% will taste chemically...

I would halve all those percentages. I would imagine that's either an old recipe, or the user vapes on non-subohm tech.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... oh wait, I see its FW Sweet Cream. Ignore my comment

I once had a Custard with 4% TFA Sweet Cream, and all I tasted was chemicals. I thought it was in need of a steep, but 2 months later... not good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... oh wait, I see its FW Sweet Cream. Ignore my comment
> 
> I once had a Custard with 4% TFA Sweet Cream, and all I tasted was chemicals. I thought it was in need of a steep, but 2 months later... not good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



@rogue zombie try it exactly as is. Or, at least, read the comments on this recipe (188 of them!). It's amazing. I asked @Richio to bring in the FW sweet cream and Butter Pecan for that purpose. Beeeg batch ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Patrick said:


> @rogue zombie try it exactly as is. Or, at least, read the comments on this recipe (188 of them!). It's amazing. I asked @Richio to bring in the FW sweet cream and Butter Pecan for that purpose. Beeeg batch ahead.



Ye I think I will give it a go. Thank you.

I love Pecan! So I'm sure a Creamy Pecan juice would be up my ally


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> @rogue zombie try it exactly as is. Or, at least, read the comments on this recipe (188 of them!). It's amazing. I asked @Richio to bring in the FW sweet cream and Butter Pecan for that purpose. Beeeg batch ahead.


I saw, very good rating on there. I am so tempted. See Valley Vapour has all the FW flavours bar the Sweet Cream. Thanks for posting.
EDIT: Who is Wayne?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> I saw, very good rating on there. I am so tempted. See Valley Vapour has all the FW flavours bar the Sweet Cream. Thanks for posting.
> EDIT: Who is Wayne?



You won't regret it. Pulled it from the dungeon this morning and have killed 20ml already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Laubscher12

Does anybody know where i can buy concentrate in bloemfontein area?


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> I saw, very good rating on there. I am so tempted. See Valley Vapour has all the FW flavours bar the Sweet Cream. Thanks for posting.
> EDIT: Who is Wayne?



DIYORDIE.His Rhodonite was voted best recipe for 2015 on reddit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Patrick said:


> DIYORDIE.His Rhodonite was voted best recipe for 2015 on reddit.



Yip, ENYAWREKLAW = WAYNE WALKER backwards.
Which is certified AWESOME recipes http://diyordievaping.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Laubscher12 said:


> Does anybody know where i can buy concentrate in bloemfontein area?



Unfortunaely nobody in Bloem,
But the DIY sites will ship there - Valley Vapour, BLCK Vapour etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Laubscher12

rogue zombie said:


> Unfortunaely nobody in Bloem,
> But the DIY sites will ship there - Valley Vapour, BLCK Vapour etc.


Thanks !! Any suggestions ?


----------



## Migs

Not sure if I can ask this here, but have anyone tried cloning or making a variation of Fetch from Wiener? I buy it all the time but it really is getting expensive esp if I almost finish the bottle in 1 day


----------



## kyle_redbull

What's the flavour profile 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Laubscher12 said:


> Thanks !! Any suggestions ?



You can't go wrong with either www.valleyvapour.co.za www.blckvapour.co.za



Migs said:


> Not sure if I can ask this here, but have anyone tried cloning or making a variation of Fetch from Wiener? I buy it all the time but it really is getting expensive esp if I almost finish the bottle in 1 day



Lol I've never had it. So I cant help.

@kyle_redbull Fetch - "Papaya with notes of plum and other refreshing fruits, go ahead fetch some more!"


----------



## Migs

"go ahead and fetch some more" That is exactly what it is doing to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

Patrick said:


> Not sure if any of you have tried (ELR) Alisa's Bust-a-Nut but it is glorious. Rich, creamy and silky nut. I didn't use the sucralose and I don't think it needs it. It's up there with the best of Wayne's stuff.
> 
> *Bust-a-Nut *
> *Ingredient* *%*
> Bavarian Cream (FW) 3
> Butter Pecan (FW) 4
> Hazelnut (FW) 7
> Sweet Cream (FW) 5
> Sweetener (Sucralose) (FW) 1
> 
> Flavor total: 20%
> 
> Remember to rate it at e-liquid-recipes.com!



No man. I just ordered 50 flavours from Valley Vapour and I did not include Butter Pecan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Sickboy77 said:


> Try cheesecake graham cracker, it makes flavours pop with pina colada


Cheescake grahman cracker for Pineapple / coconut recipe? Mmmm. What does cheescake grahma cracker tast like?


----------



## Nailedit77

Its got a nice cheesecake crusty flavour


----------



## Viper_SA

Ordered some ingredients for Bronuts last night. Going to play with it as a base for some ideas I have. Soon as my renovations are done, I'll get to mixing and share if anything good pops up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

MoneymanVape said:


> Cheescake grahman cracker for Pineapple / coconut recipe? Mmmm. What does cheescake grahma cracker tast like?



In case you get confused in finding the flavour, I think he meant cheesecake graham CRUST. Not cracker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel

So I'm sick as a dog atm, and remember somebody once said to just vape pure PG, or PG + Menthol....

But c'mon. We've a creative, experienced DIY community here. Pure PG? Bah! That's for the unenlightened plebs out there! Stop vaping and just drink medicine? OMG whatever YOLO Lol. 

Rather

*Vapable Med-Lemon*
3% Lemon Sicily (FA)
1% Koolada (TFA)
1% Menthol
3% Black Cherry (Any)
8% L-ascorbic acid (NED)
1% Caffeine (NED)
4% Paracetamol (NED)
2% Ampicillin (NED)
1% Any Tetracycline (NED)
(Optional) 20% benzoylmethylecgonine (NED)

NED = Naturally extracted Drug.

I don't have all the ingredients, so any idiot gullible loser friend out there want to try making some? I bet its gooood!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## method1

Ezekiel said:


> So I'm sick as a dog atm, and remember somebody once said to just vape pure PG, or PG + Menthol....
> 
> But c'mon. We've a creative, experienced DIY community here. Pure PG? Bah! That's for the unenlightened plebs out there! Stop vaping and just drink medicine? OMG whatever YOLO Lol.
> 
> Rather
> 
> *Vapable Med-Lemon*
> 3% Lemon Sicily (FA)
> 1% Koolada (TFA)
> 1% Menthol
> 3% Black Cherry (Any)
> 8% L-ascorbic acid (NED)
> 1% Caffeine (NED)
> 4% Paracetamol (NED)
> 2% Ampicillin (NED)
> 1% Any Tetracycline (NED)
> (Optional) 20% benzoylmethylecgonine (NED)
> 
> NED = Naturally extracted Drug.
> 
> I don't have all the ingredients, so any idiot gullible loser friend out there want to try making some? I bet its gooood!



Here's Dr. Hardwick's flu vaping prescription:

0% flavour
0% nicotine
Mix at 0/0 VG/PG

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ezekiel

method1 said:


> Here's Dr. Hardwick's flu vaping prescription:
> 
> 0% flavour
> 0% nicotine
> Mix at 0/0 VG/PG



Thanks - exactly what I needed. I just happen to have some of that exact recipe already mixed in a dodgy old bottle in my car boot. Been steeping decently for a few months now, so will give it a shot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Patrick

method1 said:


> Here's Dr. Hardwick's flu vaping prescription:
> 
> 0% flavour
> 0% nicotine
> Mix at 0/0 VG/PG



I find it a bit peppery.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike

Ezekiel said:


> So I'm sick as a dog atm, and remember somebody once said to just vape pure PG, or PG + Menthol....
> 
> But c'mon. We've a creative, experienced DIY community here. Pure PG? Bah! That's for the unenlightened plebs out there! Stop vaping and just drink medicine? OMG whatever YOLO Lol.
> 
> Rather
> 
> *Vapable Med-Lemon*
> 3% Lemon Sicily (FA)
> 1% Koolada (TFA)
> 1% Menthol
> 3% Black Cherry (Any)
> 8% L-ascorbic acid (NED)
> 1% Caffeine (NED)
> 4% Paracetamol (NED)
> 2% Ampicillin (NED)
> 1% Any Tetracycline (NED)
> (Optional) 20% benzoylmethylecgonine (NED)
> 
> NED = Naturally extracted Drug.
> 
> I don't have all the ingredients, so any idiot gullible loser friend out there want to try making some? I bet its gooood!



Lets just say that'll taste like shit if you vape it  I can hook you up with some of Dr Mike's Mega Vicks Mix that'll probably be more effective than that though!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Patrick said:


> I find it a bit peppery.



Leave out the 0% nicotine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Patrick

method1 said:


> Leave out the 0% nicotine.



Damn, I thought it was the lack of TFA VBIC that was causing it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Had some odds and ends of flavours lying around, whipped up what I call Goblins fart. Shake and Vape is so smooth, wicked flavour profiles coming out from this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sickboy77 said:


> Had some odds and ends of flavours lying around, whipped up what I call Goblins fart. Shake and Vape is so smooth, wicked flavour profiles coming out from this.
> 
> View attachment 55691


Sounds interesting all tfa flavours 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

kyle_redbull said:


> Sounds interesting all tfa flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


yip


----------



## kyle_redbull

@rogue zombie for monster melons if I have FW Papaya and FW Cantaloupe what % should I use? i have TFA Mango but not the other 2? Any help will be appreciated. Sorry guys 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> @rogue zombie for mustard milk if I have FW Papaya and FW Cantaloupe what % should I use? i have TFA Mango but not the other 2? Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You have lost me. Mustard Milk consist solely of Strawberry and Vanilla Bean Ice Cream on the concentrate side?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> @rogue zombie for mustard milk if I have FW Papaya and FW Cantaloupe what % should I use? i have TFA Mango but not the other 2? Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Shoo... I'm actually not sure hey.

Mustard Milk is Strawberry Cream. I'm not sure if Papaya or Cantaloupe will work with the ICE Cream base.

I haven't worked with FW Papaya or FW Cantaloupe, but FW stuff is usually good at 10% and up. But there are exceptions to the rule. Maybe start at 8%.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh

Andre said:


> You have lost me. Mustard Milk consist solely of Strawberry and Vanilla Bean Ice Cream on the concentrate side?


I'm guessing he wants to make variations using the aforementioned flavours alongside VBIC instead of Strawberry.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Try the honeydew at 5% and the cantaloupe at 4%. 

If you're going to mix them try honeydew 3 / cantaloupe 2. 

Increase if necessary.

Probably will need a good few days steep, the honeydew is loaded with alcohol and VBIC always likes a steep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I did however make this, and quite happy with it:
> 
> *Mojito*
> 
> *TFA Mojito 4%
> CAP Cool Mint 0.25%
> INW Cactus 0.5%
> Lime 0.35%
> TFA Pomegranate Deluxe 3.5% *
> 
> Breaking it down:
> 
> TFA Mojito 4% - perfect at 5% on its own. I wanted to compliment it with a bit more.
> 
> Mint and Lime added for complexity of each component, and spike these flavours already in the Mojito. You using a very small amount of Lime and Mint here, so I am sure you can sub it for whichever you have.
> 
> Pomegranate - Its not clearly noticeable that it *is* there, but I have had without, and its a more standard Mojito. I prefer it with the Pomegranate in.
> 
> I have already tried this with Raspberry instead of Pomegranate which was good to, but I wont do it again. But I think the Pomegranate can be replaced with many different fruits. The rest is a great Mojito base.
> 
> I will probably try this next with Pineapple and loose the Pomegranate.


This noob DIYer is getting bold - tweaking recipes! Took this one of yours, @rogue zombie, trying to get it as tart as possible for my personal taste, but without adding Sour. I only had TFA Mojito Havana (not TFA Mojito), left out the Cactus and the Pomegranate (was looking for a more standard Mojito), used FA Lime Tahiti Distilled and Cool Mint at a tad higher. Very chuffed with the outcome. Love the distilled lime (sharper than the cold pressed one). A keeper for me. This is what my recipe look like (40PG/60VG):

*Piquant Mojito*
TFA Mojito Havana 5.0 %
CAP Cool Mint 0.5 %
FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 0.5%

Thank you for the inspiration, @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

kyle_redbull said:


> @rogue zombie for monster melons if I have FW Papaya and FW Cantaloupe what % should I use? i have TFA Mango but not the other 2? Any help will be appreciated. Sorry guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sorry I meant monster melons @Andre @rogue zombie 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

kyle_redbull said:


> Sorry I meant monster melons @Andre @rogue zombie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



FW Honeydew 4
FW Cantaloupe 3
TFA Mango 5

That's where I'd start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Sorry I meant monster melons @Andre @rogue zombie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ooooh... interesting

Let me know if @method1's recipe tastes awesome, because the Monster Melons clone (TFA) was AWESOME 

The Papaya is supposed to be the primary note.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Ooooh... interesting
> 
> Let me know if @method1's recipe tastes awesome, because the Monster Melons clone (TFA) was AWESOME
> 
> The Papaya is supposed to be the primary note.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yeah should be interesting - no papaya in there though, just melons 'n mango.


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Yeah should be interesting - no papaya in there though, just melons 'n mango.



Ya, Im curious. I do think you may be onto something.


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Ya, Im curious. I do think you may be onto something.



An FA version would probably also be pretty good!


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> This noob DIYer is getting bold - tweaking recipes! Took this one of yours, @rogue zombie, trying to get it as tart as possible for my personal taste, but without adding Sour. I only had TFA Mojito Havana (not TFA Mojito), left out the Cactus and the Pomegranate (was looking for a more standard Mojito), used FA Lime Tahiti Distilled and Cool Mint at a tad higher. Very chuffed with the outcome. Love the distilled lime (sharper than the cold pressed one). A keeper for me. This is what my recipe look like (40PG/60VG):
> 
> *Piquant Mojito*
> TFA Mojito Havana 5.0 %
> CAP Cool Mint 0.5 %
> FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 0.5%
> 
> Thank you for the inspiration, @rogue zombie



Awesome man! I suspect that is going to work
Trial and error... or success.

As long as you make notes, and learn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> An FA version would probably also be pretty good!



I believe FA Papaya is good, but I haven't tried it.
The original definitely has Papaya... and a good one as that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Awesome man! I suspect that is going to work
> Trial and error... or success.
> 
> As long as you make notes, and learn.


Oh, it certainly did work, Mixed 17 May 2016. Tried today. 3 mls later - just perfect for me.
I make copious notes. Am learning all the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mike

Andre said:


> I make copious notes.



That's the way. I often want to kick myself for not making enough notes on steeping >.<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Gents for nic do you guys buy it 100% PG or VG? What's the difference?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

How would mustard milk be if I wanted more strawberry flavour than ice cream or same same say 6% for both VBIC and strawberry?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Gents for nic do you guys buy it 100% PG or VG? What's the difference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I would definitely always recommend PG Nic. Easier to work with firstly, and I think it was @Mike that explained to me that it oxidises less than nic in VG.



kyle_redbull said:


> How would mustard milk be if I wanted more strawberry flavour than ice cream or same same say 6% for both VBIC and strawberry?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I'm pretty sure it would still work nicely. Maybe it would just be less "Vanilla Bean", but I reckon it would still be nice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> I would definitely always recommend PG Nic. Easier to work with firstly, and I think it was @Mike that explained to me that it oxidises less than nic in VG.


Thanks bud hope it's right

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> I would definitely always recommend PG Nic. Easier to work with firstly, and I think it was @Mike that explained to me that it oxidises less than nic in VG.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it would still work nicely. Maybe it would just be less "Vanilla Bean", but I reckon it would still be nice.


Can 36mg nic do anything to an adult if a drop goes on ur skin. Does anyone stock 100mg nic 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Can 36mg nic do anything to an adult if a drop goes on ur skin. Does anyone stock 100mg nic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I've heard from some people that even 36mg can make you feel ill... others say not. I'm pretty sure I've had nic on my, and for 5 or so minutes, before washing up, and I've never had any issues. I wouldn't test the theory though 

I don't think 100mg is available locally. Not that I've seen.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Oh, it certainly did work, Mixed 17 May 2016. Tried today. 3 mls later - just perfect for me.
> I make copious notes. Am learning all the time.



I've never tried the Distilled Lime... does it have a proper "sourness" to it, or more sweet lime?


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> I've heard from some people that even 36mg can make you feel ill... others say not. I'm pretty sure I've had nic on my, and for 5 or so minutes, before washing up, and I've never had any issues. I wouldn't test the theory though
> 
> I don't think 100mg is available locally. Not that I've seen.


Thanks for the help bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

kyle_redbull said:


> Can 36mg nic do anything to an adult if a drop goes on ur skin. Does anyone stock 100mg nic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi, nicotene is absorbed by the skin. Best to wash it off as soon as possible.
I believe 100mg nic is available on special order from vape club.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

SAVaper said:


> Hi, nicotene is absorbed by the skin. Best to wash it off as soon as possible.
> I believe 100mg nic is available on special order from vape club.


Thanks bud I see blck vapour also has it on special order

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> Can 36mg nic do anything to an adult if a drop goes on ur skin. Does anyone stock 100mg nic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



In my experience a few drops on your skin of *36mg* nic (and then washed off after) does nothing to me.
I am not an experienced DIYER at all but this has happened to me a few times and i have not noticed anything negative.

Just wash your hands and the area where it spilled on your skin afterwards. I suppose there is a big difference between a drop or two on your hands for a few minutes and then washed off versus smearing it all over your body and leaving it overnight. Dont try that.

I have never worked with 100mg nic and probably wont despite wanting to on several occasions.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Silver said:


> In my experience a few drops on your skin of *36mg* nic (and then washed off after) does nothing to me.
> I am not an experienced DIYER at all but this has happened to me a few times and i have not noticed anything negative.
> 
> Just wash your hands and the area where it spilled on your skin afterwards. I suppose there is a big difference between a drop or two on your hands for a few minutes and then washed off versus smearing it all over your body and leaving it overnight. Dont try that.
> 
> I have never worked with 100mg nic and probably wont despite wanting to on several occasions.


@Silver there's one reason for you not feeling any effects. Coz you've been silvered already lol I remember that story about your nic overdose 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moonunit

I must be a light weight then, got some 36mg on my fingers with out realizing it and my head was spinning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

kyle_redbull said:


> How would mustard milk be if I wanted more strawberry flavour than ice cream or same same say 6% for both VBIC and strawberry?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Try at 3% VBIC and 6-8% ripe strawberry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Viper_SA said:


> Try at 3% VBIC and 6-8% ripe strawberry.


Thanks bud I strawberry ripe just sweeter than normal strawberry? I'm only getting strawberry 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

To me the ripe strawberry is more authentic, and less candy like. But a bit weaker than normal strawberry. Maybe go 4-6% with normal strawberry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike

Nic is more stable in PG. PG is easier to work with when cool. Buy PG nic and keep it in a fridge

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Great flavour


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sickboy77 said:


> Great flavour
> 
> View attachment 55763


Does sound good

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

kyle_redbull said:


> Does sound good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Its amazeballs


----------



## kyle_redbull

Does cotton candy or EM really round of a flavour giving us that full mouth feeling

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

kyle_redbull said:


> Does cotton candy or EM really round of a flavour giving us that full mouth feeling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I don't use em that much, if add to much it kills ur juice, cotton candy for me just adds that little balance of sweetness when u need it


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sickboy77 said:


> I don't use em that much, if add to much it kills ur juice, cotton candy for me just adds that little balance of sweetness when u need it


Thanks bud so u use that instead of sweetener?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

How much sweetener do u add to a mix generally I don't want it too sweet?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

What is the steep time for Monster melons and Mustard milk

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

kyle_redbull said:


> How much sweetener do u add to a mix generally I don't want it too sweet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Max 2% cotton candy for me


----------



## kyle_redbull

I have strawberry ripe tfa what percentage do I use to make mustard milk?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

I just mixed up 30ml of the Gush clone I posted a while ago. And after a good shaking 2 hour heat soak and shake up. It's very vapable and it's soooooo close to the original! 
I'm gonna mix up another 30ml and let that steep because this 30ml isn't going to see Monday lol.

I just want to say a big thank you to @Sickboy77 for everything you shared with me and all your advise. Your as genuine as they come bra!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I've never tried the Distilled Lime... does it have a proper "sourness" to it, or more sweet lime?


From what I taste, not much sweet - sharper and more zesty. The cold-pressed one gives me sweet notes. Apparently both become more mellow as your juice cures.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Nic is more stable in PG. PG is easier to work with when cool. Buy PG nic and keep it in a fridge


And remember, before using, to let it warm up a bit at room temperature, then shake very well (otherwise all the nic will be at the bottom). Advice I remember from the DIY gurus on here. And follow religiously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> And remember, before using, to let it warm up a bit at room temperature, then shake very well (otherwise all the nic will be at the bottom). Advice I remember from the DIY gurus on here. And follow religiously.


Thanks @Andre. I have TFA Strawberry Ripe instead of normal strawberry and I'm wanting to make mustard milk what % should I use the ripe at? @rogue zombie 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks @Andre. I have TFA Strawberry Ripe instead of normal strawberry and I'm wanting to make mustard milk what % should I use the ripe at? @rogue zombie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Straw Ripe at 10%

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> Straw Ripe at 10%
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Just scared it fades off after steep. @rogue zombie how many days steep for monster melons as well as mustard milk?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Mustard Milk around 2 weeks
Melons around a week 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> Mustard Milk around 2 weeks
> Melons around a week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Gonna play around with mustard milk and add some of the monster melons recipe for a sort of fruit salad vape then some papaya and mango VBIC 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kyle_redbull said:


> How much sweetener do u add to a mix generally I don't want it too sweet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Between 0.2 and 2 percent. You have to tweak it bit by bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Hi. How is Flavour West Ice tea concentrate? And how is FA Pineapple? Cant get Pineapple gold cap as blck vapour has not yet received their shipment. Should i rather wait?


----------



## Andre

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi. How is Flavour West Ice tea concentrate? And how is FA Pineapple? Cant get Pineapple gold cap as blck vapour has not yet received their shipment. Should i rather wait?


I have not used FA Pineapple, but from what HIC says about it (see below), seems like a hit and miss affair.
I have used FW Ice Tea in a Peach Ice Tea juice and experience it as a subtle flavour at around 5 %, which is what I prefer.

_Realistic flavor of fresh pineapple juice, not as sweet as canned juice or the core in the
center of the fruit, and definitely not a candy flavor. This is a love/hate flavor! Some
unfortunate vapers taste and smell it as onions or rubber; if you do, try the sweeter TFA
Pineapple instead (at the same percentage or a little less). Assuming it is agreeable to
you, try FA Pineapple with equal amounts of FA Papaya for extra tropical sweetness -
the pair make a great base for all kinds of tropical fruit blends. 2% standalone is strong._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Andre said:


> And remember, before using, to let it warm up a bit at room temperature, then shake very well (otherwise all the nic will be at the bottom). Advice I remember from the DIY gurus on here. And follow religiously.



I personally only allow my nic to warm up for 5-10 minutes, swirling it for a large portion of that time. I am extra careful because it's 100mg and much more prone to get ruined. Can't tell you how much money I once wasted by forgetting my nic out overnight once, never again!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Mike said:


> I personally only allow my nic to warm up for 5-10 minutes, swirling it for a large portion of that time. I am extra careful because it's 100mg and much more prone to get ruined. Can't tell you how much money I once wasted by forgetting my nic out overnight once, never again!!


So the nic must always be stored in the fridge or just in a cool dark place?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> So the nic must always be stored in the fridge or just in a cool dark place?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



The colder the better.

Basically you want to protect your nic from heat, air and sunlight.
So I store mine in an amber bottle and in the back of the top shelve in the fridge - because I have small kids, they'd need a ladder to get to it


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> The colder the better.
> 
> Basically you want to protect your nic from heat, air and sunlight.
> So I store mine in an amber bottle and in the back of the top shelve in the fridge - because I have small kids, they'd need a ladder to get to it


Thanks bud I also have kids so will have to do this to. How did u get it into an amber bottle? Or did it come like that? How quickly can it oxidize or lose its strength etc ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud I also have kids so will have to do this to. How did u get it into an amber bottle? Or did it come like that? How quickly can it oxidize or lose its strength etc ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I just pour it into the glass bottle carefully.

I'm not sure about oxidizing time, but I don't leave any nic bottle open for longer than seconds. It may have lost strength but I haven't really noticed oxidizing.


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> I just pour it into the glass bottle carefully.
> 
> I'm not sure about oxidizing time, but I don't leave any nic bottle open for longer than seconds. It may have lost strength but I haven't really noticed oxidizing.


Awesome thanks bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> A Mixed Berry ADV I've been working on for HRH:
> 
> Lennon (her favourite muso's namesake):
> 
> CAP Blackberry 1%
> TFA Sweet Raspberry 2%
> TFA Strawberry 4%
> FW Boysenberry 1%
> TFA Marshmallow 0.35%


Dry, off-dry, semi-sweet or sweet?


----------



## rogue zombie

It's pretty sweet, as the lady likes it.

Not dry.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Dry, off-dry, semi-sweet or sweet?


It tastes like sweet and ripe darker berries

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> It's pretty sweet, as the lady likes it.
> 
> Not dry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks. My lady has been vaping VM's Berry Blaze only for almost 2 years now. None of the many commercial juices I had her try, was even half good for her. Yesterday evening she took a toot of my Mojito Havana derived from yours (posted above) and immediately annexed the Reo Mini for the rest of the evening and gave strict instructions for a 30 ml bottle to be made poste haste!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> Thanks. My lady has been vaping VM's Berry Blaze only for almost 2 years now. None of the many commercial juices I had her try, was even half good for her. Yesterday evening she took a toot of my Mojito Havana derived from yours (posted above) and immediately annexed the Reo Mini for the rest of the evening and gave strict instructions for a 30 ml bottle to be made poste haste!


Lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Thanks. My lady has been vaping VM's Berry Blaze only for almost 2 years now. None of the many commercial juices I had her try, was even half good for her. Yesterday evening she took a toot of my Mojito Havana derived from yours (posted above) and immediately annexed the Reo Mini for the rest of the evening and gave strict instructions for a 30 ml bottle to be made poste haste!


Lol... well that's good. "Variety is the spice of life..." as they say.

Mel is the same, my word. She only likes variations of straight up strawberries. But I manage to get in some Berries and Dragonfruit here and there. But seriously not interested in other profiles.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Trying to get a mate off twisp juices, any recipes that similar to twisp tobaco?


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sickboy77 said:


> Trying to get a mate off twisp juices, any recipes that similar to twisp tobaco?


@Richio said that TFA Acai tastes like Redbull flavour or rebel from twisp just by itself 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

kyle_redbull said:


> @Richio said that TFA Acai tastes like Redbull flavour or rebel from twisp just by itself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Trying to find something that tastes similar to twisp tobaco, i dont do tobaco flavours so no idea where to start


----------



## method1

Sickboy77 said:


> Trying to find something that tastes similar to twisp tobaco, i dont do tobaco flavours so no idea where to start



Hangsen & Dekang tobaccos are the way to go, hard to find locally though.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Sickboy77 said:


> Trying to get a mate off twisp juices, any recipes that similar to twisp tobaco?


Been working on some tobaccos, RY4 and NET will let you know how it turns out... I am VERY taken by tobaccos right now. In the mean time I am mostly vaping ELP Special Reserve and Cowboys Apple Pie... and my last Blackbird... some phenomenal tobaccos to take inspiration from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sickboy77 said:


> Trying to find something that tastes similar to twisp tobaco, i dont do tobaco flavours so no idea where to start


Shit maybe try some ashybac from MMM or VM4 from vapour mountain 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

method1 said:


> Hangsen & Dekang tobaccos are the way to go, hard to find locally though.


Vape Shop. Was my first ever juice. Hangsen Queen TB. It was so bad that I thought Ectoplasma (which was the next juice I got) was phenomenal. I will try it again maybe it was my noobness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Lord Vetinari said:


> Vape Shop. Was my first ever juice. Hangsen Queen TB. It was so bad that I thought Ectoplasma (which was the next juice I got) was phenomenal. I will try it again maybe it was my noobness.



I'm talking about the concentrates, some of which are really quite good.


----------



## kyle_redbull

method1 said:


> I'm talking about the concentrates, some of which are really quite good.












These seem like some decent tobacco recipes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

kyle_redbull said:


> These seem like some decent tobacco recipes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Those look cool, but remember ry4 isn't really anything like a "real" tobacco - much sweeter with a lot of caramel.


----------



## kyle_redbull

method1 said:


> Those look cool, but remember ry4 isn't really anything like a "real" tobacco - much sweeter with a lot of caramel.


Very true what about the Cuban and Turkish tobacco from TFA etc

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

method1 said:


> I'm talking about the concentrates, some of which are really quite good.


Really? I will for sure be on the lookout for those. Didnt know they made concentrates. 

Anyhow I will give the juices a whirl again like I said it was my first ever juice... Bit of a change from smoke.


----------



## Effjh

Sickboy77 said:


> Trying to find something that tastes similar to twisp tobaco, i dont do tobaco flavours so no idea where to start


Try messing around with FA Virginia, FA Perique black and FA Storm. Experiment with blending them. Use at around 3%.


----------



## method1

Lord Vetinari said:


> Really? I will for sure be on the lookout for those. Didnt know they made concentrates.
> 
> Anyhow I will give the juices a whirl again like I said it was my first ever juice... Bit of a change from smoke.



Not really a fan of dekang / hangsen pre-mixed juices, but the actual flavourings are quite decent - I was mainly responding to @Sickboy77 regarding twisp because I'm fairly certain twisp are using hangsen/dekang flavourings.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Effjh said:


> Try messing around with FA Virginia, FA Perique black and FA Storm. Experiment with blending them. Use at around 3%.


I was gonna say try perique black 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

kyle_redbull said:


> Very true what about the Cuban and Turkish tobacco from TFA etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yeah those are worth playing around with, also TFA Mild Black and some of the FA offerings that @Effjh mentioned, although personally I don't like the FA tobaccos I've tried.


----------



## Nailedit77

I want to diy aome for a mate, he just had a baby and in a tight spot cash wise. Twisp juice @ R180 per 20ml is just nuts!!! Wanna help him out

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Has anyone here made a clone of any of the Tark's Special Reserve tobacco juices?
Just tasted Van Gogh for the first time, and I'm in love!


----------



## kyle_redbull

Viper_SA said:


> Has anyone here made a clone of any of the Tark's Special Reserve tobacco juices?
> Just tasted Van Gogh for the first time, and I'm in love!


Is it a local juice or imported?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

kyle_redbull said:


> Is it a local juice or imported?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Imported, made in USA


----------



## SAVaper

Sickboy77 said:


> I want to diy aome for a mate, he just had a baby and in a tight spot cash wise. Twisp juice @ R180 per 20ml is just nuts!!! Wanna help him out



Good thing you are doing. Good luck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Need some help with ratios from the guru's. I want to mic TFA 555 (main flavor) with FA Dark Vapure and FA Black Smoke. Stuck on percentages. Want to mix at 50/50 and run around 0.8ohm MTL single coil at 12mg nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Need some help with ratios from the guru's. I want to mic TFA 555 (main flavor) with FA Dark Vapure and FA Black Smoke. Stuck on percentages. Want to mix at 50/50 and run around 0.8ohm MTL single coil at 12mg nic.


I certainly am no guru, but from HIC's notes (saw them somewhere on the forum too) Black Fire (presume that is the same as Black Smoke) basically adds smokiness to the exhale without any tobacco notes. He says to add in small steps, 0.25 % at a time. He calls Dark Vapure, bold and harsh and is too intense for him at 0.5 %, both standalone or in recipes. So, add not too much. Difficult to ascertain which of the TFA 555s on www.eliquid-recipes.com corresponds to yours, but seems a median in recipes is about 5 %.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Need some help with ratios from the guru's. I want to mic TFA 555 (main flavor) with FA Dark Vapure and FA Black Smoke. Stuck on percentages. Want to mix at 50/50 and run around 0.8ohm MTL single coil at 12mg nic.



I have not worked with any of those. 

Off the top of my head, considering 50/50
TFA 555 5% (this is deduced on the fact that their stuff is usually 8%)
FA Dark Vapure 0.75%
FA Black Smoke 0.4% just for the smokey touch

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

rogue zombie said:


> I have not worked with any of those.
> 
> Off the top of my head, considering 50/50
> TFA 555 5% (this is deduced on the fact that their stuff is usually 8%)
> FA Dark Vapure 0.75%
> FA Black Smoke 0.4% just for the smokey touch



For me TFA 555 is very overpowering. Even at 0.5% I can taste it over the other two tobaccos in my mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ernest said:


> For me TFA 555 is very overpowering. Even at 0.5% I can taste it over the other two tobaccos in my mix.



Oh really 
Great 'save' then


----------



## Ernest

rogue zombie said:


> Oh really
> Great 'save' then



I'm working on a sweet desert tobacco for HRH. At the moment she only wants to vape Ry4d. I did the tobacco mix first and then added it to the desert mix so for the tobacco I used: 
TFA Ry4d 2%
CAP Bold 1.5%
TFA 555 0.5%

The Ry4d got lost in the Bold and 555 with 555 being the dominant flavor. I'm now upping the Ry4d to 4%.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest

rogue zombie said:


> I have not worked with any of those.
> 
> Off the top of my head, considering 50/50
> TFA 555 5% (this is deduced on the fact that their stuff is usually 8%)
> FA Dark Vapure 0.75%
> FA Black Smoke 0.4% just for the smokey touch



Sorry forgot to mention, my first single mix with TFA 555 was at 5% and I found it very sweet, she said it tastes like musk. The little pink musk sweets we used to have as kids. Would love to hear from others how they find this concentrate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD

Viper_SA said:


> Need some help with ratios from the guru's. I want to mic TFA 555 (main flavor) with FA Dark Vapure and FA Black Smoke. Stuck on percentages. Want to mix at 50/50 and run around 0.8ohm MTL single coil at 12mg nic.


I would use Dark Vapure at 0.25 to 0.50% and Black Fire at 0.5 to 1%. Dark Vapure adds a dry metallic flavour and Black Fire an ashy smoked taste. I have many FA tobacco type flavours and these 2 as well as Perique are my favourites. Not a fan of TFA 555 or RY4D or anything that tastes like TFA DK tobacco or burnt caramel.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Seems my tastebuds are screwed. I vape TFA 555 at 7% usually in simple mixes, and FA Dark Vapure/Perique Black at 5% each in an equal mix. Don't see how HIC can taste anything at the percentages he recommends. Dark Vapure reminds me of a bit of a liquorice tasteing pipe tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Seems my tastebuds are screwed. I vape TFA 555 at 7% usually in simple mixes, and FA Dark Vapure/Perique Black at 5% each in an equal mix. Don't see how HIC can taste anything at the percentages he recommends. Dark Vapure reminds me of a bit of a liquorice tasteing pipe tobacco



Hmmm... I don't think its a case of taste buds being screwed, maybe less sentitive... I don't know. Mine seem to be overdoing it. I'm constantly finding the need to cut down recipes.

Any way you could describe Black Perique on its own? 
I've been curious about doing it on its own


----------



## RezaD

rogue zombie said:


> Hmmm... I don't think its a case of taste buds being screwed, maybe less sentitive... I don't know. Mine seem to be overdoing it. I'm constantly finding the need to cut down recipes.
> 
> Any way you could describe Black Perique on its own?
> I've been curious about doing it on its own



Black Perique on its own is hard to describe. I experience it as a peppery taste. For those that like liquorice Latakia would suit them although the liquorice note is very mild and will come through as a hint when mixed with other flavours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

RezaD said:


> Black Perique on its own is hard to describe. I experience it as a peppery taste. For those that like liquorice Latakia would suit them although the liquorice note is very mild and will come through as a hint when mixed with other flavours.



I use Black Perique in other tobaccos for the 'smokey' touch, but maybe I wont enjoy it on its own.


----------



## Viper_SA

rogue zombie said:


> Hmmm... I don't think its a case of taste buds being screwed, maybe less sentitive... I don't know. Mine seem to be overdoing it. I'm constantly finding the need to cut down recipes.
> 
> Any way you could describe Black Perique on its own?
> I've been curious about doing it on its own



Hmmm, let me get back to you on that one. Will have to think about it. But straight off the bat, I's say a dark, spicy taste, with some tobacco....


----------



## Effjh

Threw this together for the SO and it got her off of the Twisp juice. Nice winter vape:
CustNutVirgin

Virginia FA - 4%
Vanilla Custard TFA - 4%
Biscuit INW - 2%
Hazelnut TFA - 2%

Mix 60/40, good for MTL. Havent tried it on higher wattage set ups yet. Tasty after 1 day, steeps well and settles after a week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Laubscher12

Is there any ios apps to use for diy? For example ejuice me up just for iphone?-


----------



## Andre

Effjh said:


> Threw this together for the SO and it got her off of the Twisp juice. Nice winter vape:
> CustNutVirgin
> 
> Virginia FA - 4%
> Vanilla Custard TFA - 4%
> Biscuit INW - 2%
> Hazelnut TFA - 2%
> 
> Mix 60/40, good for MTL. Havent tried it on higher wattage set ups yet. Tasty after 1 day, steeps well and settles after a week.


Sounds interesting. Sweet? Can you taste the tobacco?


----------



## Effjh

Andre said:


> Sounds interesting. Sweet? Can you taste the tobacco?


It's sweetish, more nutty. A bakery type flavour, while tobacco is more in the background, it's definitely there. It's seen most usage in a EGO AIO so don't know how it will perform on your set up. Whip up a 10ml and let me know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just mixed up a Mustard Milk variation using 8% TFA VBIC and 4% FA Strawberry. 70/30 at 3mg nic. Shake and vape is pretty tasty @ 35-50W on a 0.5ohm ceramic coil in the Defiant tank. Also mixed up a new tobacco, @Andre. If it ends up tasting like it smells after a steep, I will send some your way. But on a previous occasion the 7 Leaves took over after steeping, will have to monitor it this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Viper_SA said:


> Just mixed up a Mustard Milk variation using 8% TFA VBIC and 4% FA Strawberry. 70/30 at 3mg nic. Shake and vape is pretty tasty @ 35-50W on a 0.5ohm ceramic coil in the Defiant tank. Also mixed up a new tobacco, @Andre. If it ends up tasting like it smells after a steep, I will send some your way. But on a previous occasion the 7 Leaves took over after steeping, will have to monitor it this time.


Your tobacco sounds interesting. And how is the .5 ccells working for u flavour wise and where did u buy them from as rob Fisher has stated that they are horrible?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

So this is my first attempt at mustard milk with 3 different variations. I must say all are smelling fantastic. I've included in my notes when I made them. All steeping in the same cupboard and made within minutes of each other. So far batch one I can definitely smell the strawberry batch 2 a nice strawberry ice cream and batch 3 smells just as great. Reason for using the strawberry in batch 3 was incase strawberry ripe flavour fades away. But so far I cannot wait to taste. @rogue zombie I did your taste test and damn it works a drop on the finger gives me a nice idea of the taste I will expect.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

kyle_redbull said:


> Your tobacco sounds interesting. And how is the .5 ccells working for u flavour wise and where did u buy them from as rob Fisher has stated that they are horrible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



It's not a cCell. It's the standard coil that comes with the Council of Vapor Defiant tank. Sadly not available separate yet as far as I know.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Viper_SA said:


> It's not a cCell. It's the standard coil that comes with the Council of Vapor Defiant tank. Sadly not available separate yet as far as I know.


My bad I read 0.5 ceramic coil thus thought it was a ccell

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Has anyone else tried the *Gush Clone?*

FW Gummi Bear 4%
FW Shirley Temple 3%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 5%
TFA Sweetener (Sucralose) 0.5%
TFA Sweedish Gummy 2%

I love it!

Apperently to make it more like the real thing, add more Sweetener. But I think its great like this.

Ever since @Andre gave me some Thenancara Selene, I've wanted a Gummy flavoured juice, but didn't know how to go about it. This hits the spot nicely... if you like Gummy sweets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> Has anyone else tried the *Gush Clone?*
> 
> FW Gummi Bear 4%
> FW Shirley Temple 3%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 5%
> TFA Sweetener (Sucralose) 0.5%
> TFA Sweedish Gummy 2%
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Apperently to make it more like the real thing, add more Sweetener. But I think its great like this.
> 
> Ever since @Andre gave me some Thenancara Selene, I've wanted a Gummy flavoured juice, but didn't know how to go about it. This hits the spot nice... if you like Gummy sweets.


Glad you like the juice, I fell in love but my bank manager wasn't so happy
I have made 60ml of it so far and I wouldn't add any sweetener at all. It's very very close, I'd say 95% there. All 60ml is almost gone now, maybe 10ml left

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## muddathir

hey guys.does anyone know of a place in cape town where i can buy DIY equipment i also want to get into the making


----------



## Greyz

muddathir said:


> hey guys.does anyone know of a place in cape town where i can buy DIY equipment i also want to get into the making


I'd go with ordering from blckvapour. Service and price are excellent IMHO

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## muddathir

Greyz said:


> I'd go with ordering from blckvapour. Service and price are excellent IMHO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





Greyz said:


> I'd go with ordering from blckvapour. Service and price are excellent IMHO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


thanx alote il check it out


----------



## Andre

muddathir said:


> hey guys.does anyone know of a place in cape town where i can buy DIY equipment i also want to get into the making


I know Valley Vapour is in the Cape Town area, but not sure if they are online only. Maybe PM @drew and ask him?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1

deleted.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> On the subject of gummy, here's my somewhat infamous "Fish Yoghurt" recipe:
> 
> TFA Swedish Gummy - 5%
> CAP Greek Yogurt - 6% (or TFA Greek at 5%, or FA Yogurt at 4%)
> 
> Optional - EM 1% or Sucralose 0.5%
> 
> The fish yogurt base is also nice to add fruits to, eg raspberry or blueberry - you can lower the gummy a bit if you add some fruit top notes.


Mmmmmm just need the CAP Greek Yogurt and this is possible.....
/heads over to blckvapour.co.za 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> Glad you like the juice, I fell in love but my bank manager wasn't so happy
> I have made 60ml of it so far and I wouldn't add any sweetener at all. It's very very close, I'd say 95% there. All 60ml is almost gone now, maybe 10ml left
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Oh yes, it was you who pointed it out. Thank you kindly.

I've had almost a 30ml bottle of it so far, with another waiting. I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> On the subject of gummy, here's my somewhat infamous "Fish Yoghurt" recipe:
> 
> TFA Swedish Gummy - 5%
> CAP Greek Yogurt - 6-8% (or TFA Greek at 5%, or FA Yogurt at 4%)
> 
> Optional - EM 1% or Sucralose 0.5%
> 
> The fish yogurt base is also nice to add fruits to, eg raspberry or blueberry - you can lower the gummy a bit if you add some fruit top notes.



Oh is that what that was ... It was nice, thank you.


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Oh is that what that was ... It was nice, thank you.



That particular mix was 4% FA yoghurt, but I reckon it works better with the CAP.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> Oh yes, it was you who pointed it out. Thank you kindly.
> 
> I've had almost a 30ml bottle of it so far, with another waiting. I wouldn't change a thing


Twas only a pleasure! So glad you like it bud. Everyone I know that's tried it (the original and clone) has liked it too.

I'm mixing up some more tomorrow maybe I'll do 30ml with 1% sweetener and 30ml with 0.5%. Maybe more sweetener could work maybe it won't. Only DIY will tell 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> That particular mix was 4% FA yoghurt, but I reckon it works better with the CAP.





Greyz said:


> Twas only a pleasure! So glad you like it bud. Everyone I know that's tried it (the original and clone) has liked it too.
> 
> I'm mixing up some more tomorrow maybe I'll do 30ml with 1% sweetener and 30ml with 0.5%. Maybe more sweetener could work maybe it won't. Only DIY will tell
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

I'm sure it'll work, I just like the 'zing' off the Cherry notes, so I don't want to mess with that. But keep us posted


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ernest said:


> I'm working on a sweet desert tobacco for HRH. At the moment she only wants to vape Ry4d. I did the tobacco mix first and then added it to the desert mix so for the tobacco I used:
> TFA Ry4d 2%
> CAP Bold 1.5%
> TFA 555 0.5%
> 
> The Ry4d got lost in the Bold and 555 with 555 being the dominant flavor. I'm now upping the Ry4d to 4%.


Have you tried Moliq's Delight? RY4 and banana with other goodies. GREAT inspiration for dessert-ey tobaccos. I have taken a cue from it myself. Custard and Ray4 mix phenomenally well too...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

method1 said:


> On the subject of gummy, here's my somewhat infamous "Fish Yoghurt" recipe:
> 
> TFA Swedish Gummy - 5%
> CAP Greek Yogurt - 6-8% (or TFA Greek at 5%, or FA Yogurt at 4%)
> 
> Optional - EM 1% or Sucralose 0.5%
> 
> The fish yogurt base is also nice to add fruits to, eg raspberry or blueberry - you can lower the gummy a bit if you add some fruit top notes.


I just had my first sample of Swedish Gummy... quite a dry little number eh. I can see how some sucralose will help it shine. Funny flavour but reminds me of some sweetie from my childhood cant figure it out yet...


----------



## method1

Lord Vetinari said:


> I just had my first sample of Swedish Gummy... quite a dry little number eh. I can see how some sucralose will help it shine. Funny flavour but reminds me of some sweetie from my childhood cant figure it out yet...



It's meant to be "swedish fish"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

method1 said:


> On the subject of gummy, here's my somewhat infamous "Fish Yoghurt" recipe:
> 
> TFA Swedish Gummy - 5%
> CAP Greek Yogurt - 6-8% (or TFA Greek at 5%, or FA Yogurt at 4%)
> 
> Optional - EM 1% or Sucralose 0.5%
> 
> The fish yogurt base is also nice to add fruits to, eg raspberry or blueberry - you can lower the gummy a bit if you add some fruit top notes.



Looks good. Will put it on the list to try. How long would you steep this?
Thanks


----------



## Slick

Hey guys,sorry please can you post the slug juice recipe for me,I can't seem to find it anywhere,thank you!


----------



## Andre

Slick said:


> Hey guys,sorry please can you post the slug juice recipe for me,I can't seem to find it anywhere,thank you!


Not posted as far as I know. Beg, borrow or steal it from @ET.


----------



## Slick

Andre said:


> Not posted as far as I know. Beg, borrow or steal it from @ET.


Hehe,sorry didn't know it's his personal recipe.it does sound though like it wants to escape soon...hint hint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Howzit Guys/Gals,

Tonight I plan on mixing up a small storm and am very interested in making some Mustard Milk. I have the original recipe but I'm sure I remember some of you here made some tweaks. 
Please if you have a tweaked Mustard Milk recipe can you share it and also explain why you made the changes and if they made the juice better.

Sorry to use you all as a sort of crowd researching tool but this will save me alot of T&E and I trust I'll get the best advice here plus I'm lazy as f.... LOL


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Greyz 





<br /><br />So this is my first attempt at mustard milk with 3 different variations. I must say all are smelling fantastic. I've included in my notes when I made them. All steeping in the same cupboard and made within minutes of each other. So far batch one I can definitely smell the strawberry batch 2 a nice strawberry ice cream and batch 3 smells just as great. Reason for using the strawberry in batch 3 was incase strawberry ripe flavour fades away. But so far I cannot wait to taste. @rogue zombie I did your taste test and damn it works a drop on the finger gives me a nice idea of the taste I will expect.<br /><br />Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

kyle_redbull said:


> @Greyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br />So this is my first attempt at mustard milk with 3 different variations. I must say all are smelling fantastic. I've included in my notes when I made them. All steeping in the same cupboard and made within minutes of each other. So far batch one I can definitely smell the strawberry batch 2 a nice strawberry ice cream and batch 3 smells just as great. Reason for using the strawberry in batch 3 was incase strawberry ripe flavour fades away. But so far I cannot wait to taste. @rogue zombie I did your taste test and damn it works a drop on the finger gives me a nice idea of the taste I will expect.<br /><br />Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thanks a mil Kyle! Your doing the hard graf for me I think I need to not be a wimp and just mix up 3 variations like you did. That would be the simplest way to find my "sweet spot". I locve strawberry and cream vapes so I'm sure even if it's not perfect it won't go to waste


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> Thanks a mil Kyle! Your doing the hard graf for me I think I need to not be a wimp and just mix up 3 variations like you did. That would be the simplest way to find my "sweet spot". I locve strawberry and cream vapes so I'm sure even if it's not perfect it won't go to waste


No problem at all bud. I can tell u none will go to waste all 3 batches are smelling great

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> Howzit Guys/Gals,
> 
> Tonight I plan on mixing up a small storm and am very interested in making some Mustard Milk. I have the original recipe but I'm sure I remember some of you here made some tweaks.
> Please if you have a tweaked Mustard Milk recipe can you share it and also explain why you made the changes and if they made the juice better.
> 
> Sorry to use you all as a sort of crowd researching tool but this will save me alot of T&E and I trust I'll get the best advice here plus I'm lazy as f.... LOL


One does not simply mess with Mustard Milk 

No, but I like it as is to be honest.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> One does not simply mess with Mustard Milk
> 
> No, but I like it as is to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


My main concern is getting the Strawberry mix right. 
Strawberry Ripe concentrate is like Gold for me. I'm actually considering just buying it in 50 or 100ml at a time because I use it alot.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> My main concern is getting the Strawberry mix right.
> Strawberry Ripe concentrate is like Gold for me. I'm actually considering just buying it in 50 or 100ml at a time because I use it alot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've never actually tried it with Ripe, but I do LOVE Ripe, so I should probably give it a go.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> My main concern is getting the Strawberry mix right.
> Strawberry Ripe concentrate is like Gold for me. I'm actually considering just buying it in 50 or 100ml at a time because I use it alot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


>



LMFARO! 
At least I'm not the only one with a TFA Strawberry Ripe addiction      

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

If you like Strawberry then you will like the Tangy Strawberry by Pirates Grog. Very similar to Strawberry Ripe but when mixed on it's own it has a fizziness to it. The strawberry flavour tastes like it was squeezed out of the Straberry Sugus sweets (don't know if anyone else know these sweets).
Mixed on it's own it's awesome!


----------



## MoneymanVape

Anyone have the link for die diy bible?


----------



## Andre

My work is done for the evening. Potential recipes to be shared OP. The tobaccos are still a hit and miss affair.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77

Help!!!! Ran out of tfa sweet cream and already ordered topups.... alternative to sweet cream and similar?


----------



## kyle_redbull

I've been wondering how do most of the local juices produced and sold majority of the have a dark tinge or different colour to it but most of mine are clear or have a slight tinge and I'm not using any nic. Is it the nic causing the colour change or what?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

kyle_redbull said:


> Is it the nic causing the colour change or what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



yes


----------



## kyle_redbull

method1 said:


> yes


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit

Sickboy77 said:


> Help!!!! Ran out of tfa sweet cream and already ordered topups.... alternative to sweet cream and similar?



Bavarian cream maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

moonunit said:


> Bavarian cream maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea i got plenty of that, will have to try and see how it goes, maybe add a tiny bit of sweetener as well


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I am here to tell you... we are all worth nothing. Met a cat a few weeks ago... and... and... his Chocolate Cake Batter... wowowowow... so realistic it is like licking the bowl. Mint candy that tastes just like Endearmints. And then some. I think I just met the Da Vinci of e-liquid. My mind is blown. Phillip Rocke take a hike. Torus? Seems like a joke now. How he does it I dont know. But I stand in awe. I want to help him go commercial.

South African DIY scene is badass. Force to be reckoned with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Was playing around and made this. Friggin insane combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Slick said:


> Hehe,sorry didn't know it's his personal recipe.it does sound though like it wants to escape soon...hint hint



Only if i don't manage to convince my boss that it's a sellable juice


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sickboy77 said:


> Was playing around and made this. Friggin insane combo
> 
> View attachment 56466


All tfa I had FW watermelon candy and I enjoyed it. Wouldn't think that banana and watermelon would be good together 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Sickboy77 said:


> Was playing around and made this. Friggin insane combo
> 
> View attachment 56466



TFA?


----------



## Nailedit77

kyle_redbull said:


> All tfa I had FW watermelon candy and I enjoyed it. Wouldn't think that banana and watermelon would be good together
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Neither did I, had some small leftovers and gave it a shot. Shake and vape was awesome


----------



## Nailedit77

method1 said:


> TFA?


Yip all tfa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Sickboy77 said:


> Was playing around and made this. Friggin insane combo
> 
> View attachment 56466


Looks interesting, won't be able to get the Nana Ripe to try out unfortunately since it is now a terrorist concentrate and on the no-fly list. Use yours sparingly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

DIY signs that winter is here:

Your bottle of sucralose is full of crystals


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> DIY signs that winter is here:
> 
> Your bottle of sucralose is full of crystals


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Ok so im stuck with a couple flavours I just cant get right...

Kiwi double
Greek yogurt
Harvest berry
Double apple
Green apple

Tried alles and cannot get them to gel, always tastes like shait...

Any help would be awesome


----------



## Nailedit77

Effjh said:


> Looks interesting, won't be able to get the Nana Ripe to try out unfortunately since it is now a terrorist concentrate and on the no-fly list. Use yours sparingly.


I got like 3ml left


----------



## Nailedit77

Think we should hire a private plane or ship to bring us the flavours we cannot get anymore 

Sad how some of the best flavours are now just like "poof" gone...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

OMG!!! I just hit Black GOLD. My new licorice mix tastes just like those black balls sweets. Loving it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> View attachment 56495


Haha I believe you. That's Walter White from Breaking Bad, a show about crystal meth...was trying to make a funny


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> Haha I believe you. That's Walter White from Breaking Bad, a show about crystal meth...was trying to make a funny



I know, hence the "blue" crystal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> I know, hence the "blue" crystal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Raslin said:


> OMG!!! I just hit Black GOLD. My new licorice mix tastes just like those black balls sweets. Loving it


This sounds interesting do u mind sharing? Love those they called them nigg$* balls if I remember 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

I mixed up a Mustard Milk remix and it's nom after a good shake
3% Marshmallow 
6% Strawberry Ripe 
8% VBIC 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

kyle_redbull said:


> This sounds interesting do u mind sharing? Love those they called them nigg$* balls if I remember
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yes those ones. I will share tomorrow morning when I can get the exact % on my pc.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Greyz said:


> I mixed up a Mustard Milk remix and it's nom after a good shake
> 3% Marshmallow
> 6% Strawberry Ripe
> 8% VBIC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Vbic?


----------



## NnoS

MoneymanVape said:


> Vbic?



Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn

MoneymanVape said:


> Vbic?


Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## NnoS

@Andre I tried the Raspberry Eton mess recipe you found. I subbed one ingredient; can't recall just now. I also added TFA Sweet Raspberry at 2% along with the INW Raspberry. Not bad after a 2 week steep. I certainly prefer the INW raspberry to the TFA, but together they gel together quite well. @Ernest, Have you tried the INW yet? I remember you saying you want to give it a shot.


----------



## rogue zombie

I tweaked my Chai...

*Caranilla Spicy Chai*

INW Shisha Chai 1.4%
FA Fresh Cream 0.75%
FA Vanilla Bourbon 0.5%
FA Caramel 0.5%

I like how the Caramel plays off the spice. Very nice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Anybody tried the demon killer fused clapton wire?


----------



## Andre

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Anybody tried the demon killer fused clapton wire?


Nope, have not mixed that yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Oh damn didn't realise this was flavour talk sorry gents


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

How do I get into this DIY business?
And does it work out cheaper?


----------



## Greyz

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> How do I get into this DIY business?
> And does it work out cheaper?


DIY definitely works out cheaper. Valley Vapour and blckvapour can supply you with all the ingredients and kit you need to get started.

Best piece of advice I can share is, looknow around for recipes for juices you like then buy the concentrates that those juices require. Don't buy a flavour simply because the blurb sounded nice. Rather buy because it's part of a recipe. 
I have quite a few concentrates I won't use again because as a single mix they aren't that great and they aren't in any recipes I like so they gathering dust right now. 
In fact only concentrates I'm using are the ones I bought from blckvapour and Valley Vapour lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Greyz said:


> DIY definitely works out cheaper. Valley Vapour and blckvapour can supply you with all the ingredients and kit you need to get started.
> 
> Best piece of advice I can share is, looknow around for recipes for juices you like then buy the concentrates that those juices require. Don't buy a flavour simply because the blurb sounded nice. Rather buy because it's part of a recipe.
> I have quite a few concentrates I won't use again because as a single mix they aren't that great and they aren't in any recipes I like so they gathering dust right now.
> In fact only concentrates I'm using are the ones I bought from blckvapour and Valley Vapour lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Thanks for the advice


No need to thank me bud, just click the button

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

Raslin said:


> Yes those ones. I will share tomorrow morning when I can get the exact % on my pc.



My Black Vapour Mix
FW Absinthe 3%
FW ANISE 3%
FW Licorice 6%

1 week steep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Raslin said:


> My Black Vapour Mix
> FW Absinthe 3%
> FW ANISE 3%
> FW Licorice 6%
> 
> 1 week steep


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Yo guys there are two flavours I'm trying to replicate sucker punch by suicide bunny and ice cream doughnuts bedrock. If any of you have any idea how will you please help me out


----------



## kyle_redbull

@JoeBlowsClouds
Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Yo guys there are two flavours I'm trying to replicate sucker punch by suicide bunny and ice cream doughnuts bedrock. If any of you have any idea how will you please help me out


Four pages of Sucker Punch clones available here: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=sucker+punch&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Anyhooo any of you fellas want to flog some juice off ORIGINAL recipes you rate as good hit me up.... buying all the concentrates to mix everything that looks interesting will kill me lol.


----------



## Slick

Hey peeps,i dnt know if this has been discussed already but did anyone try the Rhodolite recipe from diyordye?


----------



## NaZa05

Slick said:


> Hey peeps,i dnt know if this has been discussed already but did anyone try the Rhodolite recipe from diyordye?



I have yes, I'm on the 4th 100ml bottle already


----------



## Slick

NaZa05 said:


> I have yes, I'm on the 4th 100ml bottle already


I want to try this recipe so badly,pleeeeez help me,do you use a scale to mix? Also how much acetyl pyrazine do u use?


----------



## Ezekiel

I mix it with a scale. If I remember right its 0.5%? The commonly found AP (from TFA) is already diluted, so you can treat it like any other concentrate

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05

Ezekiel said:


> I mix it with a scale. If I remember right its 0.5%? The commonly found AP (from TFA) is already diluted, so you can treat it like any other concentrate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I mix with a scale too so I also use 0.5ml or 0.5g


----------



## Andre

NaZa05 said:


> I mix with a scale too so I also use 0.5ml or 0.5g


Yes, correct for 100 ml, but not for less than that. For 30 ml it will be 0.15 ml or 0.15 gram. The important number is 0.5 %


----------



## Andre

Flu keeping me inactive. Cannot taste much, but can still mix. Productive morning. @Slick reminded me that I have not yet mixed Rhodonite.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> Yes, correct for 100 ml, but not for less than that. For 30 ml it will be 0.15 ml or 0.15 gram. The important number is 0.5 %


Hi @Andre , I just want to get some clarification regarding weigh/volume. Do I understand this correctly that 1ml = 1g ? I want to start mixing by weight.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GregF

I have a question that has been bothering me for a while. I have searched and not really had any solid answers. Maybe you guys can help.

Mixing.......
I don't believe in the frothing type mixing but rather a good shake or even better still a nice gentle rotary mix.
Frothing I believe does mess with the nic and just aerates everything too much.

Steeping......
Leave the juice for a week or so and give it a shake everyday. (besides all the warm water, ultrasonic etc methods)

So my question is what would happen if the juice is continuously mixed for that steep period, in the bottle, cap on, slowly, no aggressive shaking, just slowly going around.
Would it decrease the steep time?
Or does it just save you from remembering to shake them everyday?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

GregF said:


> I have a question that has been bothering me for a while. I have searched and not really had any solid answers. Maybe you guys can help.
> 
> Mixing.......
> I don't believe in the frothing type mixing but rather a good shake or even better still a nice gentle rotary mix.
> Frothing I believe does mess with the nic and just aerates everything too much.
> 
> Steeping......
> Leave the juice for a week or so and give it a shake everyday. (besides all the warm water, ultrasonic etc methods)
> 
> So my question is what would happen if the juice is continuously mixed for that steep period, in the bottle, cap on, slowly, no aggressive shaking, just slowly going around.
> Would it decrease the steep time?
> Or does it just save you from remembering to shake them everyday?



I have exactly the same question.
Thanks

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SAVaper

Deckie said:


> Hi @Andre , I just want to get some clarification regarding weigh/volume. Do I understand this correctly that 1ml = 1g ? I want to start mixing by weight.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I am no expert but to my knowledge it is better to work on 1ml = 1.036g, especially when mixing larger volumes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Did a variation from the Bronuts recipe to get to this. I call it RazzBizz.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

SAVaper said:


> I am no expert but to my knowledge it is better to work on 1ml = 1.036g, especially when mixing larger volumes.


Thx @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> Hi @Andre , I just want to get some clarification regarding weigh/volume. Do I understand this correctly that 1ml = 1g ? I want to start mixing by weight.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not exactly, but for concentrates that is what most people use. It is more than close enough.

For VG, PG, and PG (or VG) nic however, as they make up most of your mix it is important to use exact weights. I can set my software calculator exactly.

*VG*: 1.26 grams per ml
*PG*: 1.038 grams per ml
*100 mg PG nic*: 1.035 grams per ml
*36 mg PG nic*: 1.036992 grams per ml

Here is a good article on mixing by weight: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2iq3km/botboy141_guide_to_mixing_by_weight/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> Not exactly, but for concentrates that is what most people use. It is more than close enough.
> 
> For VG, PG, and PG (or VG) nic however, as they make up most of your mix it is important to use exact weights. I can set my software calculator exactly.
> 
> *VG*: 1.26 grams per ml
> *PG*: 1.038 grams per ml
> *100 mg PG nic*: 1.035 grams per ml
> *36 mg PG nic*: 1.036992 grams per ml
> 
> Here is a good article on mixing by weight: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2iq3km/botboy141_guide_to_mixing_by_weight/


Thanks @Andre , I'll have read


----------



## Andre

SAVaper said:


> I am no expert but to my knowledge it is better to work on 1ml = 1.036g, especially when mixing larger volumes.


More than good enough for PG and most concentrates as they are in PG, but not for VG - see above.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Did a variation from the Bronuts recipe to get to this. I call it RazzBizz.
> 
> View attachment 56659



Agg I've finally decided I don't like Raspberry... Can you do a Blueberry version


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Flu keeping me inactive. Cannot taste much, but can still mix. Productive morning. @Slick reminded me that I have not yet mixed Rhodonite.



Torrone? If anything works well withe Torrone, please let me know. I adore Nougat... the "finer" the better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I have a question that has been bothering me for a while. I have searched and not really had any solid answers. Maybe you guys can help.
> 
> Mixing.......
> I don't believe in the frothing type mixing but rather a good shake or even better still a nice gentle rotary mix.
> Frothing I believe does mess with the nic and just aerates everything too much.
> 
> Steeping......
> Leave the juice for a week or so and give it a shake everyday. (besides all the warm water, ultrasonic etc methods)
> 
> So my question is what would happen if the juice is continuously mixed for that steep period, in the bottle, cap on, slowly, no aggressive shaking, just slowly going around.
> Would it decrease the steep time?
> Or does it just save you from remembering to shake them everyday?





SAVaper said:


> I have exactly the same question.
> Thanks


Lol, do not think you are going to get a definitive answer. So, whatever works for you. 

After I have done some research decided to follow the path which suits me: I shake it well in the closed bottle after I have put in all the ingredients. Into the cupboard. I believe in at least a week's curing. If the juice is only good directly after mixing for a few days and not after curing, I do not want that juice. I shake the bottles once a day, if I remember. If I do not, no real harm done imo. Bear in mind that I use a 40PG/60VG ratio. The higher the VG, the longer the curing time should be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Lol, do not think you are going to get a definitive answer. So, whatever works for you.
> 
> After I have done some research decided to follow the path which suits me: I shake it well in the closed bottle after I have put in all the ingredients. Into the cupboard. I believe in at least a week's curing. If the juice is only good directly after mixing for a few days and not after curing, I do not want that juice. I shake the bottles once a day, if I remember. If I do not, no real harm done imo. Bear in mind that I use a 40PG/60VG ratio. The higher the VG, the longer the curing time should be.



Thought as much but had to ask.
The thing is I have had some juice going around on a Rotisserie that I put together and it seemed to work, but It might have just been my optimism that made me think it was working.
Anyway the next step is to put some heat around it, not too much, wouldn't want to burn the meat .
Spit braaid ejuice........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

This is what I had on there by the way

Dark Vapour (FA) - 0.75%
Anise (FA) - 0.2%
Vanilla Toffee (Clyrolinx) - 2%
Bourbon (Clyrolinx) - 2%

The bourbon and the dark vapour softens over time. The anise cuts the dark vapour a bit as well.
I must admit I am not a huge dark vapour fan. This is not too bad, not great but not too bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD

I have not found even shaking everyday making any difference so I just mix, shake and then in the dark cupboard for at least a week.End of story. One does feel a lot more impatient when making new mixes but with this method it does not get to me anymore.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD

BTW. ... @Andre what is Rhodonite and what recipe did you use?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> I have not found even shaking everyday making any difference so I just mix, shake and then in the dark cupboard for at least a week.End of story. One does feel a lot more impatient when making new mixes but with this method it does not get to me anymore.


Yeah, I have a sneaky suspicion you are right, but gives my an excuse to look at my creations from time to time!


RezaD said:


> BTW. ... @Andre what is Rhodonite and what recipe did you use?


Here you go @RezaD: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/315603/ I left out the Yellow Cake.


----------



## Ezekiel

GregF said:


> Thought as much but had to ask.
> The thing is I have had some juice going around on a Rotisserie that I put together and it seemed to work, but It might have just been my optimism that made me think it was working.
> Anyway the next step is to put some heat around it, not too much, wouldn't want to burn the meat .
> Spit braaid ejuice........


Steeping without agitation (but after initial mixing) is always better. The compounds you are trying to form (mostly esters) are relatively easy to break apart with slight energy increase (from agitation), and take some time to reach a decent equilibrium. Btw, its the same type of compounds which form in aged wine, whiskey and brandy... which also is damaged by agitation. Imagine a wooden whiskey cask with a rotary inside...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GregF

Ezekiel said:


> Steeping without agitation (but after initial mixing) is always better. The compounds you are trying to form (mostly esters) are relatively easy to break apart with slight energy increase (from agitation), and take some time to reach a decent equilibrium. Btw, its the same type of compounds which form in aged wine, whiskey and brandy... which also is damaged by agitation. Imagine a wooden whiskey cask with a rotary inside...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Thanks @Ezekiel that does make sense but then again it does mean that the best thing to do would be to let the juice sit after final mixing, no shaking every now and then.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Flu keeping me inactive. Cannot taste much, but can still mix. Productive morning. @Slick reminded me that I have not yet mixed Rhodonite.



Just love the labels @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Whata the recipe for rhodonite?


----------



## MoneymanVape

Andre said:


> Lol, do not think you are going to get a definitive answer. So, whatever works for you.
> 
> After I have done some research decided to follow the path which suits me: I shake it well in the closed bottle after I have put in all the ingredients. Into the cupboard. I believe in at least a week's curing. If the juice is only good directly after mixing for a few days and not after curing, I do not want that juice. I shake the bottles once a day, if I remember. If I do not, no real harm done imo. Bear in mind that I use a 40PG/60VG ratio. The higher the VG, the longer the curing time should be.


In your opinion can you over mix? I dint think so.


----------



## Andre

MoneymanVape said:


> Whata the recipe for rhodonite?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/315603/


----------



## Greyz

I must say I too also just give my juices a good shake up after mixing. Followed by a 15min bath in warm water. This soak helps make the mix thinner and easier to shake. I then give them a good shake and forget about them. I always intend on shaking them everyday but forget. Only occasionally shaking when I remember. I'm going to try not doing a daily shake of the mixes I make today. So just mix, shake, soak and final shake.

I'm very good at forgetting juices. I found a banana cream I attempted in a drawer at work on Saturday . Only the Lord knows why it was there and for how long lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

I think that shaking vigorously day 1, followed by mild shaking every (second) day thereafter is the best. A shake each day just keeps it well mixed, which is important especially when considering the high viscosity of VG. Shaking each day also prevents aggregation, which is particularly prevalent when using a nic-in-VG base or an otherwise high VG mix. I dont expect that youll generate enough energy by just shaking a bit each day to break all the esters you've formed - once they have bonded they are actually quite stable, its just getting to that state in the first place isn't easy.

Take note that certain concentrates needs to breathe somewhat, in order to get rid of some volatiles (such as alcohol, which is sometimes used during extractions or synthesis). VBIC I always feel is necessary to breathe a little bit - I leave these open for a few hours, or if I want to be safe, just open it for a minute each day for a week. Leaving juices open for long periods of time have the risk of denaturing some of your other flavours, or oxidizing your nic.

Practically speaking, Ive had the most success by giving a new juice a proper shake upon mixing, then mildly shaking/swirling each day for the first few days (usually together with tasting) and then (unintentionally) forgetting about it. After another week or so there are often new promising notes present.

I dont think anybody has to worry about overnixing - I just dont think permanently mixing (through automatic methods) whilst steeping will work, like practically any other speed-steeping method. Again, like the fine liquor industry, time is the only king.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks @Ezekiel it now makes a lot more sense that I actually understand the whole chemical process

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

NnoS said:


> @Andre I tried the Raspberry Eton mess recipe you found. I subbed one ingredient; can't recall just now. I also added TFA Sweet Raspberry at 2% along with the INW Raspberry. Not bad after a 2 week steep. I certainly prefer the INW raspberry to the TFA, but together they gel together quite well. @Ernest, Have you tried the INW yet? I remember you saying you want to give it a shot.



No, I've had to go on some medication and it's altering my taste, so I've stayed away from anything new. I still have some samples just sitting there, because I cannot trust my taste at the moment.


----------



## Ezekiel

Some recipes! 

It's been ages since I've contributed here. Below are two recipes in the making. I've played around with these combinations now for a bit, and I like these as core recipes for anybody with some time and enthusiasm to build on (I'm always lacking one of these at any given time lately). Both can really benefit from some layering in order to make them into something special, but for now, they're just damn tasty combinations!

*Kiwi Mojito*

Kiwi Double (TFA) - 2.5%
Mojito (TFA) - 8%
Pear (TFA) - 3%

Thanks for @rogue zombie for introducing me to the wonders of TFA Mojito! Very interesting concentrate to use as a base!

Anyway, this recipe is pretty much shake-and-vape - I haven't noticed any significant changes over time, except for the Kiwi which tends to fade a bit. It is easy to overdo the Kiwi, which makes it a throat-killer. My previous batches had 1.5 to 2 % Kiwi, which is fine for the first few days but doesn't last long enough, so I'm hoping this will work. I've got a 3.5% steeping as well, but atm that is too strong for me. 
The Mojito cancels some of the potency of the Kiwi, which is exactly what it needed, without losing the fantastic mojito flavour (generally, a herby/green/minty/limey flavour). It becomes surprisingly mellow after that, which I like. On the other hand, the pear is in there to add some bite and juice _back_ to the Kiwi. I still need to adjust the pear amount, as I think a bit more might be needed, but I'm not sure how the final taste will be influenced. If you want to sub the pear, you can consider using Dragonfruit or even Strawberry ripe (more or less same percentages) to give a bit more of a fruit edge to the Kiwi, or FA Jamaican Rum to add some juice, at 1 to 1.5% . I've also tried variations of Lime concentrates, but most of these add a strong zest/bitter note, which works contrary to both the Mojito and the Kiwi in this mix. Finally, as I've said, this is just the core recipe, and it can be built on quite effectively I think - unfortunately, I've got zero time to run multiple variations in order to figure out how.

*Raspberry Litchi*

Litchi (TFA) - 7%
Raspberry (INW) - 1%
Sweet Coconut (FLV) - 1.5%
Greek Yoghurt (TFA) - 3%

Thanks for @Paulie , I think - this is probably still a remnant of trying to remix his Aphrodite's Nipples.

Litchi (TFA) has a strong Grandma's Foot Cream vibe, but if masked, has an interesting profile. Suspiciously non-Litchi profile, but interesting all the same. Adding the Raspberry (INW) to Litchi masks quite a lot of the Foot Cream, and blends crazily well with the supposedly Litchi flavours present in TFA Litchi (after 2 days' steep - before then it's just nastiness!). Yoghurt mixes well here, although I haven't tried other creams, and the Sweet Coconut is just a wonderful flavour which works well with Litchi and Raspberry. The %'s of these two can still be adjusted, as well as anything else which might be needed, but the mix is good as it stands here. NOT for everyone though!

Now, I've recently received Litchi (FA), which seems to be a much more promising Litchi (in the vein of sweetened commercial Litchi juice), so I have to still remake this recipe using FA Litchi. But that said... I think it is the distinctly non-Litchi flavours of TFA Litchi which works well here. Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

What works for me, really works. This is how Ive been doing it for the last 6 months plus:


Heat the inititial mix in warm water for half a minute or so, just to thin out the VG, so its more accepting of the rest.
Froth for 10-20 seconds (this is my mixing mixing part). If I had a magnetic stirrer to do this more gently, I would use that.

Seal and place in dark cool cubpoard.
Gentle shake and open it up once or twice a week for a few seconds, then seal it up and rest more.
My findings have been that the initital mixing is important. With just a normal shake up, I used to find 'Hotspots' for the lack of a better term. With the frothing, once the curing is done, its done - the juice's taste is consistent.

I don't cook the juice as I mix with nic, so I dont want any oxidation.
I've also heard of heating resulting in a shorter lifespan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I also believe the less nic you use, the faster your juice *should* cure.


----------



## rogue zombie

Ezekiel said:


> Some recipes!
> 
> 
> *Kiwi Mojito*
> 
> Kiwi Double (TFA) - 2.5%
> Mojito (TFA) - 8%
> Pear (TFA) - 3%
> 
> Thanks for @rogue zombie for introducing me to the wonders of TFA Mojito! Very interesting concentrate to use as a base!



Sadly, Mojito is on the no fly list :/


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Sadly, Mojito is on the no fly list :/


Mojito Havana (also TFA) from BlckVapour works well for me, but then I did not have the opportunity to try the straight Mojito.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Mojito Havana (also TFA) from BlckVapour works well for me, but then I did not have the opportunity to try the straight Mojito.



Lol, oh is it the actual concentrate's name?
I thought that was what you named your personal juice.


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Lol, oh is it the actual concentrate's name?
> I thought that was what you named your personal juice.


Yes, and also the name of my DIY mix based on a certain @rogue zombie's recipe. And only the second juice HRH will vape!

https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/tfa-flavour-concentrates/products/mojito-havana-flavor-tfa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Honey, my nemesis - the recipe has changed sooo many times now. If you're after a fairly authentic honey, a good starting point is FA Honey at around 0.25-0.5% with some sweetening, which can come from sweetener, caramel or a fruit like fuji, fig or even peach.
> Then some creams - fresh cream is pretty good and neutral.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> FA Honey 0.25 - 0.5%
> FA Caramel 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 2%
> optional Sucralose 0.5%
> Fruit of choice or leave out .
> 
> Another thing that goes well with this type of setup is nuts - almond, hazelnut etc.
> 
> Needs a good few days (5 at least) for the honey to steep.



Don't know if you tried it yet, but I think I found a winner honey concentrate in FLV Honey Bee. Added to your suggested recipe and it's pretty good, the FA Honey alone didn't do it for me. 

Give this a whirl if you're still chasing the honey dream:

FA Honey 0.5%
FLV Honey Bee 0.75% - 1%
FA Caramel 1%
FA Fresh Cream 2%
Sucralose 0.5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

Effjh said:


> Don't know if you tried it yet, but I think I found a winner honey concentrate in FLV Honey Bee. Added to your suggested recipe and it's pretty good, the FA Honey alone didn't do it for me.
> 
> Give this a whirl if you're still chasing the honey dream:
> 
> FA Honey 0.5%
> FLV Honey Bee 0.75% - 1%
> FA Caramel 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 2%
> Sucralose 0.5%



Good recipe. What sucarlose solution are you using? TFA or DIY?

Try cutting out the honey bee completely and doubling the fresh cream. I found that even at 1 drop / 30ml, honey bee was doing something weird to the mix...


----------



## Mike

Here's my take on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Mike said:


> Good recipe. What sucarlose solution are you using? TFA or DIY?
> 
> Try cutting out the honey bee completely and doubling the fresh cream. I found that even at 1 drop / 30ml, honey bee was doing something weird to the mix...



I use TFA Sweetener. Strange you say that I should cut honey bee, I first tried the mix without Honey Bee (didn't have it yet) and it was nice, but didn't really taste like real honey to me. The Honey Bee actually pushed it into a more authentic honey for me. I would even go as far as to rather drop the FA Honey completely, but they seem to compliment each other well too. Saying that, this only steeped 1 week, so maybe you know something I don't after a longer steep?

Or maybe it's one of those cases like VBIC where some love it long time while to others it tastes like pepper bum hole.


----------



## Effjh

Mike said:


> Here's my take on it
> 
> View attachment 56795



Are there dirty words behind those censored blocks? That looks good, will definitely give it a try! How does the honey pair with custard? Can imagine it would give a nice fullness to it.


----------



## Mike

Effjh said:


> Are there dirty words behind those censored blocks? That looks good, will definitely give it a try! How does the honey pair with custard? Can imagine it would give a nice fullness to it.



Extremely.

I wanted a touch of vanilla surprisingly V1 worked really well - although I am one of the peppernilla people.

I get a real honey hard candy flavour from the honey bee, but there's always a nasty cold/floral undertone for me. Just couldn't make it work, but ended up finding something else that does


----------



## Laubscher12

Can anybody maybe help me to get ethyl maltol crystals? or we can i buy sweetener that works for diy'ing ? From pharmacists or chemical companies ? I want to cut down on cost , ordering a small amount from a vendor is going to get to expensive?


----------



## Greyz

I think I finally get the pepper that some people get when using VBIC. For me it's more like a Throat hit than pepper taste. 
Today I was dripping some Mustard Milk and I was getting a bit of throat hit, almost like I had out 6mg Nic instead of 3mg.

I did mix up another batch of MM but this time I cut the vbic to 5% and added another 3% cream. From what I read the pepperyness kicks in when using vbic in higher percentages.

Can anyone suggest another vbic that doesn't have this TH or pepperyness?


----------



## method1

Intro


Greyz said:


> I think I finally get the pepper that some people get when using VBIC. For me it's more like a Throat hit than pepper taste.
> Today I was dripping some Mustard Milk and I was getting a bit of throat hit, almost like I had out 6mg Nic instead of 3mg.
> 
> I did mix up another batch of MM but this time I cut the vbic to 5% and added another 3% cream. From what I read the pepperyness kicks in when using vbic in higher percentages.
> 
> Can anyone suggest another vbic that doesn't have this TH or pepperyness?



FW or CAP

For a MM substitute I'd go with the FW which is closer to the TFA flavour. CAP vbic is quite similar to the CAP vanilla custard but less eggy.

To me, TFA VBIC even smells like black pepper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> Intro
> 
> 
> FW or CAP
> 
> To me, TFA VBIC even smells like black pepper.



Thanks @method1, I'll try both the Cap and FW VBIC, thank you for narrowing it down for me. 
I cant smell the pepper but then again I can't smell much, I have been suffering with a head cold and sinus since Friday.

I just want to have a simple smooth strawb and ice cream without the throat hit.


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> Thanks @method1, I'll try both the Cap and FW VBIC, thank you for narrowing it down for me.
> I cant smell the pepper but then again I can't smell much, I have been suffering with a head cold and sinus since Friday.
> 
> I just want to have a simple smooth strawb and ice cream without the throat hit.



This is super basic and not very complex but it's a pleasant strawberry cream that I like to mix sometimes:

Strawberry Ripe 5-6% (or strawberry ripe 3%, cap sweet strawberry 3%)
FA Meringue 1%
FA Marshmallow 0.5
Sucralose 0.5-1%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> This is super basic and not very complex but it's a pleasant strawberry cream that I like to mix sometimes:
> 
> Strawberry Ripe 5-6% (or strawberry ripe 3%, cap sweet strawberry 3%)
> FA Meringue 1%
> FA Marshmallow 0.5
> Sucralose 0.5-1%



Thank you sir, added Meringue to Blck vapour cart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Anyone for some light cake?

*Marz Cake*

FA Marzipan 2%
FA Almond 0.4%
FW Yellow Cake 2%
FA Caramel 0.6%
FA Vienna Cream 0.5%

My mom used to make this light yellow sponge cake when I was little. It was light vanilla sponge, with a thin layer of cream and caramel, sprinkled with nuts on top. A humble, light tasting cake... but lovely!

So Marzipan is made from (or compared with) Almond Paste.

@Mike pointed out that FW Yellow Cake is stronger that I thought, hence the low percentage.

A little Almond to compliment the Marzipan. A little Vienna Cream to compliment the Caramel....and you have Marz Cake.

A light yellow sponge with a light creamy, nutty finish. Its not too sweet, not heavy in any way and quite yummy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude

rogue zombie said:


> Anyone for some light cake?
> 
> *Marz Cake*
> 
> FA Marzipan 2%
> FA Almond 0.4%
> FW Yellow Cake 2%
> FA Caramel 0.6%
> FA Vienna Cream 0.5%
> 
> My mom used to make this light yellow sponge cake when I was little. It was light vanilla sponge, with a thin layer of cream and caramel, sprinkled with nuts on top. A humble, light tasting cake... but lovely!
> 
> So Marzipan is made from (or compared with) Almond Paste.
> 
> @Mike pointed out that FW Yellow Cake is stronger that I thought, hence the low percentage.
> 
> A little Almond to compliment the Marzipan. A little Vienna Cream to compliment the Caramel....and you have Marz Cake.
> 
> A light yellow sponge with a light creamy, nutty finish. Its not too sweet, not heavy in any way and quite yummy.



Nice man thanks for this, I think I have everything to make it. Keen


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeDude said:


> Nice man thanks for this, I think I have everything to make it. Keen


Cool bud...

Hope you like it. If it's too light for your taste, you can always up the stuff 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude

rogue zombie said:


> Cool bud...
> 
> Hope you like it. If it's too light for your taste, you can always up the stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I prefer softer/ lighter flavours with a cloudy/soft feeling vape


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeDude said:


> I prefer softer/ lighter flavours with a cloudy/soft feeling vape


Then I think (hope) you will like it 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> Dr Pepper (Recipe released)
> 
> "Quote"
> hey guys, we are making some changes to the flavor line up and adding new ones and some have gone away.
> This has been the most requested " think you can hook me up with the recipe?" lol. So since its gone and not coming back I figured why not , you can make it your own with whatever little neat twist you want but if your looking for a Dr Pepper vape there is no better starting place than this
> 
> 0.5% FA Almond
> 1% FA Black Cherry
> 0.5% FA Vanilla Bourbon
> 0.5% FA Caramel
> 2% FA Cola
> 0.5% FA marzipan


Thank you for this one @Sickboy77. 
Took a first taste today (born on 26 May 2016). A unique cola fizzy taste and very refreshing. Will certainly mix it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Thank you for this one @Sickboy77.
> Took a first taste today (born on 26 May 2016). A unique cola fizzy taste and very refreshing. Will certainly mix it again.


I love this one to... 

I'm going a little heavier on the Cherry and Cola next time. And maybe adding some Lime.

This recipe introduced me to the awesomess that is Marzipan. Love how it cuts through the recipe, stopping the Cola and Cherry from being sickly sweet.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Andre said:


> Thank you for this one @Sickboy77.
> Took a first taste today (born on 26 May 2016). A unique cola fizzy taste and very refreshing. Will certainly mix it again.


Pleasure man, havent been able to make this as I have none of those flavours  if I had to buy flavours for all recipes I like, id be broke and surrounded by concentrates


----------



## rogue zombie

Sickboy77 said:


> Pleasure man, havent been able to make this as I have none of those flavours  if I had to buy flavours for all recipes I like, id be broke and surrounded by concentrates


Ye but being FA, and using them in low percentages... this works out dirt cheap 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

rogue zombie said:


> Ye but being FA, and using them in low percentages... this works out dirt cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yea, maybe on my next order Ill grab them for this recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> Pleasure man, havent been able to make this as I have none of those flavours  if I had to buy flavours for all recipes I like, id be broke and surrounded by concentrates


Hehe, I have total empathy - I am broke and surrounded by concentrates!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I love this one to...
> 
> I'm going a little heavier on the Cherry and Cola next time. And maybe adding some Lime.
> 
> This recipe introduced me to the awesomess that is Marzipan. Love how it cuts through the recipe, stopping the Cola and Cherry from being sickly sweet.


Ah, great to have your feedback as well. I think feedback from our DIY members add a lot of value in this thread.
For me I would not change anything. Love it as is, but look forward to your impressions re your adaptations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Ah, great to have your feedback as well. I think feedback from our DIY members add a lot of value in this thread.
> For me I would not change anything. Love it as is, but look forward to your impressions re your adaptations.



Well I was looking for a more Cherry Coke, primarily, this is obviously more Dr.Pepper authentically. And dont get me wrong, I will gladly return to this original recipe should the Cherry Coke not work out.

But ya, its all about absorbing knowledge from others and yours experiments. Trying things that dont normally sound appealing. I've found some gems, from blindly trying things outside my comfort zone... from reputable sources of coarse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

RezaD said:


> BTW. ... @Andre what is Rhodonite and what recipe did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


More directly Rhodonite is Smackaroon.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> Hehe, I have total empathy - I am broke and surrounded by concentrates!


I am now also broke... next order arrives and I will be sitting in 138 different bottles for DIY. Sheeeut that got out of hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> Hehe, I have total empathy - I am broke and surrounded by concentrates!


Yip.... The story of my life & the "cart"/s are filling up again

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mike

Lord Vetinari said:


> More directly Rhodonite is Smackaroon.



Have you compared the two?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

What gloves is recommended for handling nic? Nitrile or latex gloves or what?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Mike said:


> Have you compared the two?



I don't think their identical as @Lord Vetinari says but I do think they are close. IIRC I think Method1 did say it was developed in collaboration with DIYORDIE.
I have all the concentrates bar 2 to make Rhodonite and having bought a few bottles of Smackeroon before, I'll be able to compare them soon.

Smackeroon is a great juice lets not take that away from the creator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

kyle_redbull said:


> What gloves is recommended for handling nic? Nitrile or latex gloves or what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Any.
Nitrile is for people with latex sensitivity. If not, latex is cheaper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Well, on the topic, my unrefined palate can't pick up any real difference between Bronuts and DDD, except that DDD is smoother, but almost all commercial juices taste smoother than my mixes. I suspect I'm screwing up the nic part a little. Have to admit, that for the price difference, and the way high wattages drink juice, I'm more than happy to make Bronuts and deal with the not so smooth thing. Especially since DDD really shine at 50+ watts for me. I killed two 30ml bottles in 5 days, a tad expensive. I hope @drew restocks soon so I can make Rhodonite. Tasted Smackaroon from a colleague and loved it, even though I hate almonds and almond flavored stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mike said:


> Have you compared the two?


A mate made some and we did an a/b. Close enough to use it as a description if somebody wants to know what a "rhodonite" is. Most of us know Smackaroons. Not just the juice but the cookies that come in a pack of 3...


----------



## Stevape;)

So for the last month or so one of my most used ADV has been the following.
TFA Apple Pie 2.5%
CAP Brown Sugar 1%
CAP Sugar Cookie 1%
CAP Vanilla Custard 4%
TFABev Cream 1%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.5%

Shake and Vape it tastes good. Steeping obviously keeps improving it.
Can someone please mix this and tell me if its just me or what... but I cant put this down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

Stevape;) said:


> So for the last month or so one of my most used ADV has been the following.
> Apple Pie 2.5%
> Brown Sugar 1%
> Sugar Cookie 1%
> Vanilla Custard 4%
> Bev Cream 1%
> Sweet Cream 1.5%
> 
> Shake and Vape it tastes good. Steeping obviously keeps improving it.
> Can someone please mix this and tell me if its just me or what... but I cant put this down.



I'll make a 30ml on Saturday and give you feedback

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit

Stevape;) said:


> So for the last month or so one of my most used ADV has been the following.
> Apple Pie 2.5%
> Brown Sugar 1%
> Sugar Cookie 1%
> Vanilla Custard 4%
> Bev Cream 1%
> Sweet Cream 1.5%
> 
> Shake and Vape it tastes good. Steeping obviously keeps improving it.
> Can someone please mix this and tell me if its just me or what... but I cant put this down.



It does look good! Need to get some more Apple pie and will give it a go. 

On my second bottle of DIYorDIE's Apple oatmeal cookie and it is excellent, I quite like the tartness the Fiji Apple adds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevape;)

@moonunit with this as well you have that sweet taste of the vanilla custard but you still taste the apple. 
I had 1% golden butter in this mix as well when I previously mixed a batch. This time I actually mixed up and didn't add the butter still tastes great.


----------



## Tyler-durden

Hey do you guys have any simple DIY recipes from VM concentrates. Maybe 1-4 flavour a.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> I don't think their identical as @Lord Vetinari says but I do think they are close. IIRC I think Method1 did say it was developed in collaboration with DIYORDIE.
> I have all the concentrates bar 2 to make Rhodonite and having bought a few bottles of Smackeroon before, I'll be able to compare them soon.
> 
> Smackeroon is a great juice lets not take that away from the creator.


Nonono... i actually mean the cookies the juice was named after... smackaroon is like naming it Lifesavers and doing a range of flavors.

Fellas forget there are real smackaroons and to me this is the primary referral if I mention smackaroons... the cookies. 

Of course there will be differences. Merely talking ball-park here.




Stevape;) said:


> So for the last month or so one of my most used ADV has been the following.
> Apple Pie 2.5%
> Brown Sugar 1%
> Sugar Cookie 1%
> Vanilla Custard 4%
> Bev Cream 1%
> Sweet Cream 1.5%
> 
> Shake and Vape it tastes good. Steeping obviously keeps improving it.
> Can someone please mix this and tell me if its just me or what... but I cant put this down.


Which concentrates, CAP, TFA or FA or INW etc?...


----------



## method1

Actually the real confectionary is called a "macaroon" or "macaron" - technically macaron is the correct term

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

A quick search revealed this.
Maybe this will sort out the debate !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike

Wow, "macaroons" look disgusting.


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> Wow, "macaroons" look disgusting.



don't judge a 'roon by it's cover

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET

Mike said:


> Wow, "macaroons" look disgusting.



tastes heavenly though


----------



## Mike

I meant in comparison to a macaron.

That said, I don't like coconut so it's probably still not up my alley. I'd eat/make so many macarons if I could afford to!


----------



## Stevape;)

@Lord Vetinari I edited my post tfa and cap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mike said:


> Wow, "macaroons" look disgusting.


Kinda like a Hertzog cookie without the base. 

Hey anybody managed to make a Hertzog cookie yet? Id buy that by the litre.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

method1 said:


> Actually the real confectionary is called a "macaroon" or "macaron" - technically macaron is the correct term


I know them as "those things you get from the Pantry that look like McDonalds" only found out recently what they really are called lmfao...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Stevape;) said:


> @Lord Vetinari I edited my post tfa and cap


Looks like a killer balance. Might just need to up percentages a tad for low wattage tanks but looks like a killet mix for dripping. I will try it!


----------



## Silver

Lord Vetinari said:


> Kinda like a Hertzog cookie without the base.
> 
> Hey anybody managed to make a Hertzog cookie yet? Id buy that by the litre.



What about World Wonders Table Mountain @Lord Vetinari ?


----------



## Ezekiel

Ive got a great Hertzog cookie recipe which Ive been making for a while now. But Id rather not post it b/cause of World Wonders... dunno, doesn't seem right

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Ezekiel said:


> Ive got a great Hertzog cookie recipe which Ive been making for a while now. But Id rather not post it b/cause of World Wonders... dunno, doesn't seem right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Mmmmm, I been working on a chocolate donut recipe but won't share it if I get it right because it will be very close to a certain Debbie who Does like to do Donuts 
I'm close but cant replicate that dry cocoa chocolate taste that the original has. I still buy the original even though I have a recipe that tastes close to me.


----------



## rogue zombie

Ezekiel said:


> Ive got a great Hertzog cookie recipe which Ive been making for a while now. But Id rather not post it b/cause of World Wonders... dunno, doesn't seem right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lol, do you have World Wonders' actual recipe? 

Because I don't see how posting a recipe which happens to be the same flavour type, would be standing on anyone's toes.

I just want your recipe though, so maybe don't listen to me lol



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... this is an amusing subject though. 

Look at DDD, I reckon it's one of the highest selling juices in ZA, DESPITE there being a great chocolate donut DIY recipe openly available.

Then in the US, despite there being a shit load of good Placid clones, Placid is apparently still a high selling juice.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... this is an amusing subject though.
> 
> Look at DDD, I reckon it's one of the highest selling juices in ZA, DESPITE there being a great chocolate donut DIY recipe openly available.
> 
> Then in the US, despite there being a shit load of good Placid clones, Placid is apparently still a high selling juice.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Do you think their juices sell so well because their cloned so much? Or is it because the clones aren't quite up to the original?


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> Do you think their juices sell so well because their cloned so much? Or is it because the clones aren't quite up to the original?


I think it's a bit of both. 

I reckon all the buzz about folks trying to clone your juice, is "marketing" for you.

And I know I struggle to make a juice type, like a commercial one I like, so I end up buying it. 

All I know, if I was selling a juice, and people were trying to clone it, I would not be upset at all.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> I think it's a bit of both.
> 
> I reckon all the buzz about folks trying to clone your juice, is "marketing" for you.
> 
> And I know I struggle to make a juice type, like a commercial one I like, so I end up buying it.
> 
> All I know, if I was selling a juice, and people were trying to clone it, I would not be upset at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Sort of like free advertising and good advertising at that. I know I bought DDD solely because everyone was raving about it.
First thing I did was go out and bought a 30ml bottle and found out for myself.
So I can definitely see that working for the mixer in a good way, everyone's talking about cloning your juice and if everyone wants to clone it then it's testament to how good it is.
The only way to tell how good a clone is, is to sample it alongside the original - more sales for the mixer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

I reckon juices sales aren't too affected by clone recipes because DIY is only a tiny fraction of the market, even though we DIY types like to think otherwise

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Effjh

Greyz said:


> Do you think their juices sell so well because their cloned so much? Or is it because the clones aren't quite up to the original?



Other way around. I think they get cloned so much because they sell so much. A juice needs to be pretty good for people to want to go through the trouble of trying to clone it. Also juices will always sell if they are good regardless if there is a clone, because most people don't DIY, and most DIY'ers don't buy juice often anyway. We're not the market, the general vape juice consumer is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

@Ezekiel and @rogue zombie - Think it was one of those juice makers, when releasing one of their recipes of a juice still on the market, that said it is two separate markets (in essence) and they had no fears that releasing the recipe would affect their sales.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Effjh

Andre said:


> @Ezekiel and @rogue zombie - Think it was one of those juice makers, when releasing one of their recipes of a juice still on the market, that said it is two separate markets (in essence) and they had no fears that releasing the recipe would affect their sales.



Yea I remember skiddlzninja released his whole range on DIYorDIE's podcast using that argument. DIY'ers gonna DIY and everyone else still buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> What about World Wonders Table Mountain @Lord Vetinari ?


Officially now on my MUST try list thank you!!! Thats right I remember you reviewed it. Totally slipped my mind wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

method1 said:


> I reckon juices sales aren't too affected by clone recipes because DIY is only a tiny fraction of the market, even though we DIY types like to think otherwise


Or you can do what Molinshop does: sell juice AND the concentrates it is made from. Moliq kicks ass too. Been wanting to bring in some Molin concentrates but the ones I want are pppprrriiiiiccceeeeyyyy... All RY4 fans HAVE to try their Delight it is amazing (to me at least)...

As a case in point I have made so many Bronuts variations... and always used Debbie as a reference so I didnt end up in a too similar place.

So in cloning Debbie and then trying to move away from it I paid for and vaped 5 bottles of Debbie. In weeks.

It is like a self suataining feedback loop. Mixologists have nothing to fear from even rampant cloners. In the end, we still remain juice-mad. And buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Yeah, I understand completely that the sales of a juice is unlikely to be greatly affected by somebody cloning it. For me its just the forum street cred. I mean, suppose I post a recipe for @Mike 's Lime Party, which Ive been trying to clone (for my own purposes, and mostly for fun) without even a smidge of success. @Mike is a fairly active guy on the forum, and if I post a recipe which is in the same ballpark as his original recipe, I'd feel so bad that Ill probably pull out of every thread he is active in and avoid him like the plague at Vapemeets. You get me? If the vape scene in SA was bigger maybe it would be different.

That said, my Hertzoggie recipe isn't a clone of Table Mountain - I havent had that juice for 8/9 months, so it is probably very different. Much like my Lime Party clone and the actual Lime Party. So Ill post it sometime tomorrow morning

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Mike

Ezekiel said:


> Yeah, I understand completely that the sales of a juice is unlikely to be greatly affected by somebody cloning it. For me its just the forum street cred. I mean, suppose I post a recipe for @Mike 's Lime Party, which Ive been trying to clone (for my own purposes, and mostly for fun) without even a smidge of success. @Mike is a fairly active guy on the forum, and if I post a recipe which is in the same ballpark as his original recipe, I'd feel so bad that Ill probably pull out of every thread he is active in and avoid him like the plague at Vapemeets. You get me? If the vape scene in SA was bigger maybe it would be different.
> 
> That said, my Hertzoggie recipe isn't a clone of Table Mountain - I havent had that juice for 8/9 months, so it is probably very different. Much like my Lime Party clone and the actual Lime Party. So Ill post it sometime tomorrow morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Could have just asked man!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Effjh

Mike said:


> Could have just asked man!



Is that TFA, FA, or INW Party?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cam

must be a n.e.t party...


----------



## GregF

MMM-party probably has too much alcohol 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel

*Hertzoggie
*

Sweet Coconut (FLV) - 4 %
Coconut Extra (TFA) (optional) - 0.4 %
Cookie (FA) - 2 %
Apricot (TFA) - 9 %
Torrone (FA) (optional) - 0.5 %
Oak Wood (FA) (optional) - 0.75 %
Meringue (FA) - 1%
Acetyl Pyrazine 5% - 0.5 %
I've played with this recipe for a long time. The basis is Apricot, Cookie and Sweet Coconut, and it works well with these. Everything else is additive.

I really like coconut vapes, so this is very strong on the coconut. Hence, it will take about a week for the coconut to settle - until then it will not taste particularly nice. The main coconut is the FLV one - and I don't think it is subbable. Coconut Extra (or regular TFA coconut at ~4 %) is mostly there for the extra coconut aftertaste - but any higher and it _will_ taste like sunscreen. Coconut extra just has a better coconut aftertaste if you can layer out the basic taste of it. You can remove it totally if you want - the main note is really the sweet coconut. The addition of Oak helps the coconut's texture, I've found - but again, it is quite low, so you won't notice a big difference if you don't have it.

Apricot (TFA) is the only Apricot that I have, but I quite like it. It is a bit like dried apricot pieces, so to get more juice out of it you can add some Dragonfruit (TFA) - 4%, or Jamaican Rum (FA) at 0.5 to 1%, or Mango (TFA) at ~4%. I've tried with Marzipan, and although it adds a lot to the texture and sweetness, I don't think the almond necessarily works here. In the present recipe, the Meringue helps apricot slightly, and the Torrone adds a little bit to give a taffy-ish texture.

Finally, Cookie (FA) is the perfect base for this. Cookie also blends well with the Meringue and Torrone, and of course, the AP.

The final result, after steeping, is a almost crunchy coconut cookie with a strong apricot undertone. The aftertaste is mostly cookie and coconut.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 4


----------



## rogue zombie

OMG I can't believe he posted a Hertzog recipe. Has he no shame...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ezekiel said:


> *Hertzoggie
> *
> 
> Sweet Coconut (FLV) - 4 %
> Coconut Extra (TFA) (optional) - 0.4 %
> Cookie (FA) - 2 %
> Apricot (TFA) - 9 %
> Torrone (FA) (optional) - 0.5 %
> Oak Wood (FA) (optional) - 0.75 %
> Meringue (FA) - 1%
> Acetyl Pyrazine 5% - 0.5 %
> I've played with this recipe for a long time. The basis is Apricot, Cookie and Sweet Coconut, and it works well with these. Everything else is additive.
> 
> I really like coconut vapes, so this is very strong on the coconut. Hence, it will take about a week for the coconut to settle - until then it will not taste particularly nice. The main coconut is the FLV one - and I don't think it is subbable. Coconut Extra (or regular TFA coconut at ~4 %) is mostly there for the extra coconut aftertaste - but any higher and it _will_ taste like sunscreen. Coconut extra just has a better coconut aftertaste if you can layer out the basic taste of it. You can remove it totally if you want - the main note is really the sweet coconut. The addition of Oak helps the coconut's texture, I've found - but again, it is quite low, so you won't notice a big difference if you don't have it.
> 
> Apricot (TFA) is the only Apricot that I have, but I quite like it. It is a bit like dried apricot pieces, so to get more juice out of it you can add some Dragonfruit (TFA) - 4%, or Jamaican Rum (FA) at 0.5 to 1%, or Mango (TFA) at ~4%. I've tried with Marzipan, and although it adds a lot to the texture and sweetness, I don't think the almond necessarily works here. In the present recipe, the Meringue helps apricot slightly, and the Torrone adds a little bit to give a taffy-ish texture.
> 
> Finally, Cookie (FA) is the perfect base for this. Cookie also blends well with the Meringue and Torrone, and of course, the AP.
> 
> The final result, after steeping, is a almost crunchy coconut cookie with a strong apricot undertone. The aftertaste is mostly cookie and coconut.


Thank you very much for this  I only need the coconut...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Just a quick flavour note, been playing around with the TFA honeydew II and it's a huge let down compared to the v1, but then when has a v2 ever been better?

I've been trying to make a "locally available version" of the dewwy boba a la diyordie, this is as close as I've come so far:

Cap Honeydew Melon 5%
Cap cantaloupe 3% or FA Cantaloupe 2%
TFA Gummy candy 0.5% (imo this is closer to the original "candy" vibe than the circus cotton candy)
TFA VBIC 2% (or 2% FA whipped cream if you have it)
Sucralose 0.5-1%

I've tried subbing honeydew II and it totally sucks in this recipe.
This is a WIP, I'll update it if I don't forget about it or die from honeydew II poisoning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Pinch My Rum:

TFA Jamaican Rum 3.5 %
TFA White Chocolate 3%
TFA Pear 3%
CAP V. Custard V1 3.5%
CAP Apple Pie V1 1% (trust me on this bit)
FA Sweet 1%
Optional for more juicy mouth feel EM 0.5%

Took me many mixes to get to this one. I really dig it. Custard with pear liquer. The V1 Apple Pie and Pear work together otherwise the pear is just... weird.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Pinch My Rum:
> 
> TFA Jamaican Rum 3.5 %
> TFA White Chocolate 3%
> TFA Pear 3%
> CAP V. Custard V1 3.5%
> CAP Apple Pie V1 1% (trust me on this bit)
> FA Sweet 1%
> Optional for more juicy mouth feel EM 0.5%
> 
> Took me many mixes to get to this one. I really dig it. Custard with pear liquer. The V1 Apple Pie and Pear work together otherwise the pear is just... weird.



Thats helluva interesting. 
This is what I love about this community and sharing, you get ideas that you would never have thought of before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit

Some recipes I tried out this morning. Have made them before, just some tweaks and testing done now.

















Please feel free to comment, especially if something doesn't seem right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen

moonunit said:


> Some recipes I tried out this morning. Have made them before, just some tweaks and testing done now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to comment, especially if something doesn't seem right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That fresh apple pie sounds delicious, but the only comment I have is that you need to charge your phone 
If your battery dies, you can't share anymore recipes with us

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## moonunit

@Lushen haha the battle is real using a phone to read recipes from 

Will give some feedback in a few days on recent mixes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

I got my girls, and had a bite of, those Rice Crispy Treats.

It's gooey Rice Crispies, Marshmallow and maybe Syrup or Honey... Bloody nice. I want to try one of these Crispy Treat recipes now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

I wanted to make a new batch of Mustard Milk for the week but i wanted a more berry milk as well so this came to be, smells amazing

Bear Milk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

kimbo said:


> I wanted to make a new batch of Mustard Milk for the week but i wanted a more berry milk as well so this came to be, smells amazing
> 
> Bear Milk
> View attachment 57466


Can i ask someone to make a sample of this and try please, i think i struck gold


----------



## Greyz

Here's one I stumbled across and it's simple as pie.
5% Juicy Peach TFA
5% Strawberry TFA
1% Cotton Candy

To me it tastes like a sugar coated fruit roll. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Heyns

Any of you guys know where I can get TFA Key Lime flavor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie

Johan Heyns said:


> Any of you guys know where I can get TFA Key Lime flavor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TFA KEY LIME is on the no fly list so no longer available in SA from the various vendors, but Valley Vapor has FW key Lime which is the only Key Lime available at this stage - but I can always possibly be wrong.


----------



## Petrus

Hi Guys. I think I am ready for the DIY game. What software /apps do you use for your mixing / calculations? Do you mix your concentrates by drops or do u use a scale. Is the scales from Valley Vapour good? Help please. Thanks.


----------



## SAVaper

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. I think I am ready for the DIY game. What software /apps do you use for your mixing / calculations? Do you mix your concentrates by drops or do u use a scale. Is the scales from Valley Vapour good? Help please. Thanks.



Hi, the experts mix by weight but I mix by volume wih insulin syringes. I use e-juice lab on my android but I am looking at All the Flavours from DIYorDie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Anyone have experience working with LA Cranberry? Want to use it in conjunction with FA Raspberry, but have never worked with any LA concentrates before.


----------



## gertvanjoe

Last week had my first few toots on diy thanks to the mod I bought which still had some residual juice in the bottom feeder. Man o man where was I all this time. Will be placing an order soon but will still support local juice as I had tasted a few which I love a lot

Sent from Mars


----------



## Viper_SA

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. I think I am ready for the DIY game. What software /apps do you use for your mixing / calculations? Do you mix your concentrates by drops or do u use a scale. Is the scales from Valley Vapour good? Help please. Thanks.



I got one of the scales from VV and I'm very happy with it. My previous one was limited to 100g only. For calcs, I use e-juice-me-up and find it very simple to use.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit

@Petrus get a scale, it makes life so much easier. I use e-liquid-recipes.com. They have a very nice calculator as well as a database of all the flavours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit

Can anyone recommend a decent Apple flavour, currently have Fuji Apple but looking for something a bit sweeter, more a of golden delicious apple than a tart apple. Don't want a candy or artificial tasting apple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. I think I am ready for the DIY game. What software /apps do you use for your mixing / calculations? Do you mix your concentrates by drops or do u use a scale. Is the scales from Valley Vapour good? Help please. Thanks.


I use potv for android, works like a charm. I mix using 1ml and 10ml syringes and works pefectly fine for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

moonunit said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent Apple flavour, currently have Fuji Apple but looking for something a bit sweeter, more a of golden delicious apple than a tart apple. Don't want a candy or artificial tasting apple.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Use tfa apple, loving it


----------



## moonunit

@Sickboy77 does it taste like an authentic Apple or is more a candy type?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

moonunit said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent Apple flavour, currently have Fuji Apple but looking for something a bit sweeter, more a of golden delicious apple than a tart apple. Don't want a candy or artificial tasting apple.



I've not been able to find one. Fuji apple may be a great apple, but I don't like that apple.

TFA green apple won't work either.


----------



## moonunit

@Mike thanks for the feedback. It's a tricky one to work with, anything over 3% I find it gets a chemical flavour to it, and I've found it needs time to steep and air.

Anyone tried TFA double apple?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> I've not been able to find one. Fuji apple may be a great apple, but I don't like that apple.
> 
> TFA green apple won't work either.



Well.. how d'ya like them apples?



moonunit said:


> @Mike thanks for the feedback. It's a tricky one to work with, anything over 3% I find it gets a chemical flavour to it, and I've found it needs time to steep and air.
> 
> Anyone tried TFA double apple?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



3% is pretty high for Fuji, it's best at around 1-2% (imo)

How about INW Two Apples? Any feedback @Mike ?
Got a bottle here but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Nailedit77

moonunit said:


> @Mike thanks for the feedback. It's a tricky one to work with, anything over 3% I find it gets a chemical flavour to it, and I've found it needs time to steep and air.
> 
> Anyone tried TFA double apple?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive tried tfa double apple, disgusting stuff! Used once @ about 3% in a mix and destroyed flavour. Like an old off perfume taste... tfa apple to me is more like a real apple flavour. Green apple also is not nice, ill stick to tfa apple always


----------



## moonunit

@method1 tried at 2% in a recent recipe, and it smells decent. 

@Sickboy77 thanks will add it into my next order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone have experience working with LA Cranberry? Want to use it in conjunction with FA Raspberry, but have never worked with any LA concentrates before.



Shameless self-bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Let me do the right thing and aswer. No sorry I dont


----------



## kyle_redbull

Is fuji apple a nice apple I've heard people rave about it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

@method1 in my limited testing, it always turned out as a baked apple for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wesley

moonunit said:


> @method1 tried at 2% in a recent recipe, and it smells decent.
> 
> @Sickboy77 thanks will add it into my next order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CAP Double Apple is good for me, tastes like Liquifruit apple juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I love Fuji Apple. I think it's the most realistic apple - not candy or Apple juice like - it's like eatint a proper apple. IMO 

But admittedly I get sick of apple quickly.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Busy making this, credit for the base recipe goes to @method1 posted many pages back with a clone for Indian Giver.

I tried his mix and it was very good, thought I would tweak it a bit to bring out the crust of the deep fried icecream.







Had to sub Cap VBIC and Cap VC V1 because I have run out, with those 2 being 2 of the tastiest concentrates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

moonunit said:


> Busy making this, credit for the base recipe goes to @method1 posted many pages back with a clone for Indian Giver.
> 
> I tried his mix and it was very good, thought I would tweak it a bit to bring out the crust of the deep fried icecream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to sub Cap VBIC and Cap VC V1 because I have run out, with those 2 being 2 of the tastiest concentrates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice, let me know how it turns out, also be very interested to try this with the original CAP ingredients, as that's what really makes the original recipe work, but this should be pretty interesting using the TFA.


----------



## daniel craig

Is Cap sugar cookie v1 and v2 very different in taste? Is V2 a possible substitute or will it not work in a mix that require v1 as the main ingredient?


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> Is Cap sugar cookie v1 and v2 very different in taste? Is V2 a possible substitute or will it not work in a mix that require v1 as the main ingredient?



They really are very different, you can sub with decent results but it's never as good in my experience. 
If it's the main profile then it's usually a waste of time, if it's a supporting note there's more chance that it'll work.


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> They really are very different, you can sub with decent results but it's never as good in my experience.
> If it's the main profile then it's usually a waste of time, if it's a supporting note there's more chance that it'll work.


Thanks for that. I always prefer V1 and DX free. Not to worried about diketones. I wonder why vendors no longer want to keep the DX free and v1


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> Thanks for that. I always prefer V1 and DX free. Not to worried about diketones. I wonder why vendors no longer want to keep the DX free and v1



In the case of sugar cookie, it's on the no-fly list due to "fire hazard" ;-(


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> In the case of sugar cookie, it's on the no-fly list due to "fire hazard" ;-(


Even the honeydew  wanted to try out the DIYORDIE recipe


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> Even the honeydew  wanted to try out the DIYORDIE recipe



Try subbing it for cap honeydew melon at 4-5% - kinda works


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> Try subbing it for cap honeydew melon at 4-5% - kinda works


Just sub 1 ingredient?
Won't it need a little extra to make up for it.


----------



## Greyz

@method1 I'm busy with trying to get a chocolate milk going for a Choco Pops idea I had. I'm just not getting the chocolatey flavour from Double Choc Clear TFA, it's there but it just tastes raw and rough IYKWIM. I added 0.5% EM and it seems better, do you think I should add more.

This is what I have so far that given me the best results:

Double Choc clear TFA 6%
Milk (it's in a vape-o-wave bottle not sure of flavour brand house) 2%
Sweet Cream TFA 2%
Vanilla Custard TFA 1%
EM 0.5%

I think I should add maybe 1.5% EM as after adding 0.5% the chocolate tasted a bit better. But that could just have been a placebo effect. 

Was thinking of looking for a Chocolate milk recipe to start off but it's been a blast this weekend trying to get it right by myself.


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> @method1 I'm busy with trying to get a chocolate milk going for a Choco Pops idea I had. I'm just not getting the chocolatey flavour from Double Choc Clear TFA, it's there but it just tastes raw and rough IYKWIM. I added 0.5% EM and it seems better, do you think I should add more.
> 
> This is what I have so far that given me the best results:
> 
> Double Choc clear TFA 6%
> Milk (it's in a vape-o-wave bottle not sure of flavour brand house) 2%
> Sweet Cream TFA 2%
> Vanilla Custard TFA 1%
> EM 0.5%
> 
> I think I should add maybe 1.5% EM as after adding 0.5% the chocolate tasted a bit better. But that could just have been a placebo effect.
> 
> Was thinking of looking for a Chocolate milk recipe to start off but it's been a blast this weekend trying to get it right by myself.



Yeah some people don't get much choc taste from double choc, pushing the % up beyond 6% probably won't help.
You can try sweetening it up with a mix of EM and sucralose, (1% of each) that should make it pop out a bit more.

Maybe also cut back on the creams/dairy a little to give the choc some room, it's not a very strong flavour imo.

I know VoW have FW milk, might that in the bottle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

daniel craig said:


> Just sub 1 ingredient?
> Won't it need a little extra to make up for it.



Yes, sub the CAP honeydew melon for the TFA honeydew.


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> Yeah some people don't get much choc taste from double choc, pushing the % up beyond 6% probably won't help.
> You can try sweetening it up with a mix of EM and sucralose, (1% of each) that should make it pop out a bit more.
> 
> Maybe also cut back on the creams/dairy a little to give the choc some room, it's not a very strong flavour imo.
> 
> I know VoW have FW milk, might that in the bottle



Thanks I'll drop the Sweet cream down to 1% and remove the milk concentrate and get the FW Milk. Thanks for the input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> Thanks I'll drop the Sweet cream down to 1% and remove the milk concentrate and get the FW Milk. Thanks for the input



cool good luck! Been chasing choc milk for quite some time myself


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> cool good luck! Been chasing choc milk for quite some time myself



I mjust did a search on e-liquid-recipes.com now for chocolate milk. Looks like DIYORDIE's Golden ticket clone might be a good place to start.
They have the Double Choc at 5%, EM at 1.5%, Sweetener at 1%, Vanilla Custard at 1% and Vanilla Swirl at 1%. For me this looks like it has too much vanilla.

How does this look - good base to tweak from?
D Choc 5%
EM 1.5%
Sweetener 1%
Custard 1%
Milk FW 3%

Seems DC needs EM as well as sweetener to make it work, maybe this is the missing link....

The choc milk is just the start, once perfected I am going to add Rice Crunchies to the mix. I just need the base to be perfect then I can start adding the RC till I get it right. 
And if all goes well Choco Pops should be the end result.


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> I mjust did a search on e-liquid-recipes.com now for chocolate milk. Looks like DIYORDIE's Golden ticket clone might be a good place to start.
> They have the Double Choc at 5%, EM at 1.5%, Sweetener at 1%, Vanilla Custard at 1% and Vanilla Swirl at 1%. For me this looks like it has too much vanilla.
> 
> How does this look - good base to tweak from?
> D Choc 5%
> EM 1.5%
> Sweetener 1%
> Custard 1%
> Milk FW 3%
> 
> Seems DC needs EM as well as sweetener to make it work, maybe this is the missing link....
> 
> The choc milk is just the start, once perfected I am going to add Rice Crunchies to the mix. I just need the base to be perfect then I can start adding the RC till I get it right.
> And if all goes well Choco Pops should be the end result.



Not a huge fan of FW milk - but give it a shot, perhaps at 2%
Vanilla swirl isn't heavy on the vanilla, especially at 1%
For my taste, i find the custard clashes with the chocolate, it's too "eggy"

All that said, looks like an interesting recipe, try it out and see?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> Not a huge fan of FW milk - but give it a shot, perhaps at 2%
> Vanilla swirl isn't heavy on the vanilla, especially at 1%
> For my taste, i find the custard clashes with the chocolate, it's too "eggy"
> 
> All that said, looks like an interesting recipe, try it out and see?



Thanks Method1 I just need to purchase the FW Milk and give it a try. Any substitute that I could use in place of the Custard? I'm only using custard to add body to the cream part, I would drop it completely but don't know what to use. I have a Vanilla Custard by Skyblue just not sure if it;s v1 or v2.


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> Thanks Method1 I just need to purchase the FW Milk and give it a try. Any substitute that I could use in place of the Custard? I'm only using custard to add body to the cream part, I would drop it completely but don't know what to use. I have a Vanilla Custard by Skyblue just not sure if it;s v1 or v2.



OK so the VoW bottle you have isn't FW milk?
You could use TFA or FW VBIC at a low % like 1-2% to add some thickness, but you might just like it with the custard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

@Greyz what about 0.3-0.4% Cocoa rounds (think it's TFA or FW) to help build on the chocolate notes. Possibly drop the double choc clear by 0.5-1% if it gets too much? Just a thought...

Keen to hear how it comes out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> OK so the VoW bottle you have isn't FW milk?
> You could use TFA or FW VBIC at a low % like 1-2% to add some thickness, but you might just like it with the custard!



I'm not sure where VoW sources their concentrates from, IIRC there was some hooraa over their supplier or source. I could be wrong though my memory ain't what it used to be. Do you perhaps know what they use? 
Right now I just get everything from Blckvapour, Valley Vapour and Flavrape. Either TFA, FW or CAP - it's much easier knowing what your working with. 

This Milk Chocolate is going to require some trial and error. I'm already looking at doing at least 3 different variations to get the milk part right. good thing I'm on night shift this week, I work all night and mix all day 

Thanks again Method1 - your advise is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> I'm not sure where VoW sources their concentrates from, IIRC there was some hooraa over their supplier or source. I could be wrong though my memory ain't what it used to be. Do you perhaps know what they use?
> Right now I just get everything from Blckvapour, Valley Vapour and Flavrape. Either TFA, FW or CAP - it's much easier knowing what your working with.
> 
> This Milk Chocolate is going to require some trial and error. I'm already looking at doing at least 3 different variations to get the milk part right. good thing I'm on night shift this week, I work all night and mix all day
> 
> Thanks again Method1 - your advise is always greatly appreciated.



Well, I have some FW Milk from VoW so I thought it might be that, they do sell other brands besides their mystery in-house flavours.
The only "milk" I see listed on their site is FW, and their own brand condensed milk.

The only other advise I have is to think of double choc almost like a cream, it has similar strength and texture to a cream and isn't really a foreground flavour, you need to find a way to make it stand apart from the rest of the creams, and sucralose/em definitely help in that department.


----------



## Greyz

moonunit said:


> @Greyz what about 0.3-0.4% Cocoa rounds (think it's TFA or FW) to help build on the chocolate notes. Possibly drop the double choc clear by 0.5-1% if it gets too much? Just a thought...
> 
> Keen to hear how it comes out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks I'll try that. Some googling and reddit trawling has shown that TFa Double Choc Clear is not be very chocloatey and guys are advisign lots of sweetener to bring it out. 
Off hand do you know where I can get cocoa rounds? I'll definitely post the recipe here if I get it right. But as Method1 said, he's been chasing it for a while already, so I'm quietly optimistic. If I can get it 90% then I'll be happy.


----------



## moonunit

@Greyz got cocoa from FlavRvape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnoF

Hi Guys

Im new to DIY and have just made the standard Mustard Milk which came out alright, I tried the following recipe

Apple Pie (CAP) 2%
Cinnamon Danish Swirl (CAP) 5%
Apple (TFA) 4%

It didnt come out too badly but I feel like it needs to be smoother, would it be advisable to add a % or 2 of sweet cream to try give it a creamier vape. Not sure if that would effect the flavor at all?


----------



## Dane

Hi guys, 

Not sure if this is the right platform to ask, but were could one get flavour concentrates that are not in PG? It seems all of the known brands are PG based.

I seem to have a negative reaction to PG especially during the last couple of weeks. Have been vaping pure VG (no nic or flavour) for the past 2 days and all the issues have gone away. Tried some pure PG last night and tastes absolutely horrid and my lungs immediately started feeling itchy / scratchy.


----------



## rogue zombie

JohnoF said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im new to DIY and have just made the standard Mustard Milk which came out alright, I tried the following recipe
> 
> Apple Pie (CAP) 2%
> Cinnamon Danish Swirl (CAP) 5%
> Apple (TFA) 4%
> 
> It didnt come out too badly but I feel like it needs to be smoother, would it be advisable to add a % or 2 of sweet cream to try give it a creamier vape. Not sure if that would effect the flavor at all?



Ya, I would add some CAP Custard V1 in there, or maybe Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. But I would go heavier on the Apple Pie and lighter on CDS, so maybe

Apple Pie 6%
CDS 2%
Apple 4%
CAP Custard V1 1%

The Cinnamon Danish is strong, so a little goes a long way


----------



## rogue zombie

Dane said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right platform to ask, but were could one get flavour concentrates that are not in PG? It seems all of the known brands are PG based.
> 
> I seem to have a negative reaction to PG especially during the last couple of weeks. Have been vaping pure VG (no nic or flavour) for the past 2 days and all the issues have gone away. Tried some pure PG last night and tastes absolutely horrid and my lungs immediately started feeling itchy / scratchy.



Shwew, I don't think we get any non-pg based concentrates locally. I've heard of one flavour that was in VG, and of organic stuff.
But I wouldn't know where to get from.


----------



## daniel craig

Anyone know if FA Tiramisu and TFA Tiramisu are similar? Can TFA be used instead of FA ?


----------



## rogue zombie

daniel craig said:


> Anyone know if FA Tiramisu and TFA Tiramisu are similar? Can TFA be used instead of FA ?



No idea unfortunately, but I seriously doubt a pretty "non straight forward" flavour will be similar from company to company.


----------



## JohnoF

rogue zombie said:


> Ya, I would add some CAP Custard V1 in there, or maybe Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. But I would go heavier on the Apple Pie and lighter on CDS, so maybe
> 
> Apple Pie 6%
> CDS 2%
> Apple 4%
> CAP Custard V1 1%
> 
> The Cinnamon Danish is strong, so a little goes a long way


Thanks @rogue zombie, will give it a bash and report back. The CDS was a bit overpowering in the previous one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane

rogue zombie said:


> Shwew, I don't think we get any non-pg based concentrates locally. I've heard of one flavour that was in VG, and of organic stuff.
> But I wouldn't know where to get from.



Thanks, I thought as much. Will just up the ratio as much as I can. Currently at 70/30 (VG/PG) and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Viper_SA

CAP Choc Glazed Doughnut vs CAP Glazed Doughnut. Would I use these two flavors at the same % or differently?


----------



## method1

Viper_SA said:


> CAP Choc Glazed Doughnut vs CAP Glazed Doughnut. Would I use these two flavors at the same % or differently?



I like the plain glazed at around 0% 

It is a fair bit stronger and quite cinnamon-y so probably start at around 2-3% ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

method1 said:


> I like the plain glazed at around 0%
> 
> It is a fair bit stronger and quite cinnamon-y so probably start at around 2-3% ?



I can't rate that 'thanks' and 'funny'. Going to try my hand at a cream filled doughnut with a cranberry/raspberry 'relish' for lack of an english word right now


----------



## Andre

Anyone come across or mixed a good recipe with Rhubarb (Inawera) please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> Anyone come across or mixed a good recipe with Rhubarb (Inawera) please?



All I can tell you is that it's super strong - like 1-2 drops per 30ml strong.


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> All I can tell you is that it's super strong - like 1-2 drops per 30ml strong.


Thank you, yeah gathered that from browsing on e-liquid-recipes. Shall probably have to consult a few food/drink recipe books.

Btw, have added 2 drops of FW Capsicum to 30 ml of my Spiced Black Tea. Adds an awesome warmth.


----------



## Patrick

@Andre - I've been wanting to make a clone of Five Pawns Symmetry and on ELR a guy called Beaufort Batches gave me his version. I'm ordering the rhubarb specifically for this. Herewith (and it's a monster):

Symmetry clone 

2% Apple Pie (FA) 
0.5% Brown Sugar (TPA) 
0.5% Butterscotch (FA) 
1% Catalan Cream (FA) 
0.5% Coconut (FA) 
0.75% Cookie (Biscotto) (FA) 
0.5% Crunchy Berry Cereal - TFA 
2% Graham Cracker (Clear) (TPA) 
0.5% Joy (FA) 
1% Madagascar (Vanilla Classic) (FA) 
1.5% Red Touch (Strawberry) (FA) 
0.25% Rhubarb (INAWERA) 
4% Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA) 
1.25% Torrone (FA) 

Flavor total: 16.25%
Remember to rate it at: http://tjek.nu/r/5dJ9


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> @Andre - I've been wanting to make a clone of Five Pawns Symmetry and on ELR a guy called Beaufort Batches gave me his version. I'm ordering the rhubarb specifically for this. Herewith (and it's a monster):
> 
> Symmetry clone
> 
> 2% Apple Pie (FA)
> 0.5% Brown Sugar (TPA)
> 0.5% Butterscotch (FA)
> 1% Catalan Cream (FA)
> 0.5% Coconut (FA)
> 0.75% Cookie (Biscotto) (FA)
> 0.5% Crunchy Berry Cereal - TFA
> 2% Graham Cracker (Clear) (TPA)
> 0.5% Joy (FA)
> 1% Madagascar (Vanilla Classic) (FA)
> 1.5% Red Touch (Strawberry) (FA)
> 0.25% Rhubarb (INAWERA)
> 4% Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA)
> 1.25% Torrone (FA)
> 
> Flavor total: 16.25%
> Remember to rate it at: http://tjek.nu/r/5dJ9


Wow, thank you for sharing @Patrick. That is a monster. Missing some of those flavours, but some good ideas there.


----------



## rogue zombie

Yoh... if you need all of that to clone the juice, Symmetry Six must be stunning 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just made up a new variation of Mustard Milk. Viper-and-shake-and-vape certified! 

4% FA Strawberry
6% TFA Ripe Strawberry
6% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

30/70 PG/VG at 3mg.

Thank goodness I made 100ml from the get-go. Love it

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Dane said:


> Thanks, I thought as much. Will just up the ratio as much as I can. Currently at 70/30 (VG/PG) and see if that makes any difference.



Hi @Dane , if you are sensitive to PG, why not try and only VG and the PG based flavors? That way your PG is very very little.


----------



## Greyz

Viper_SA said:


> Just made up a new variation of Mustard Milk. Viper-and-shake-and-vape certified!
> 
> 4% FA Strawberry
> 6% TFA Ripe Strawberry
> 6% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 
> 30/70 PG/VG at 3mg.
> 
> Thank goodness I made 100ml from the get-go. Love it



Should you steep this at all bud? I tend to mix 80/20 or max VG (basically only PG is coming from the flavours and nic)
I have done a few variations on the Mustard Milk and one I have steeping is almost identical to yours except I got VBIC at 7% and SR at 5%. It's been steeping for almost 2 weeks now and I'm so tempted to vape it. 
I decided to let them steep 2 weeks as the first MM I did at the recommended 6% Strawb and 8 VBIC was good as a shake and vape but I'm vaping on some now that's I made nearly a month ago and it's better than ever.
Mustard Milk has now gone into my monthly juice rotation, I make at least 100-150ml of the stuff. It's so simple and tastes great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

A steep never hurt a juice IMO, but I will undoubtedly have enough left to taste after a week or two.


----------



## Dane

SAVaper said:


> Hi @Dane , if you are sensitive to PG, why not try and only VG and the PG based flavors? That way your PG is very very little.


Yeah, mixed some up at 90VG this evening with 1.5mg nic will see how it goes tomorrow. Mixed this:

Fw boysenberry 1.5%
Inw shisha strawberry 2.5%
Tfa marshmallow 1%
Tfa sweetener 0.5% 
And then 5 drop Inw fresh mint per 10ml

Must say it tastes great for a simple mix.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Viper_SA said:


> A steep never hurt a juice IMO, but I will undoubtedly have enough left to taste after a week or two.



Please keep us in the loop on how steeping affected the juice. I have still got a little strawberry that I can mix with Strawb Ripe I think I'll try your version out. I prefer MM with a mix of the 2 strawb more so than just either one straight.
I get a bit of a harsh TH from the VBIC (my juices are 2.5mg nic). Lowering the VBIC to 6-7% helped, also a 2 week steep seems to also have helped. I'm planning on using FW VBIC in future juices.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## moonunit

So being a new DIY'er it is impossible to let anything steep. Decided to give the deep fried icecream balls a try, and my goodness is it tasty! A touch harsh on the throat but damn after 2 weeks it is going to be delish with some time for the VBIC, VC and butter cream to develop. Only potential improvement I can think of at this stage is maybe a little EM or smooth to round it off. 

Will report back after it has had a proper steep though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1

moonunit said:


> So being a new DIY'er it is impossible to let anything steep. Decided to give the deep fried icecream balls a try, and my goodness is it tasty! A touch harsh on the throat but damn after 2 weeks it is going to be delish with some time for the VBIC, VC and butter cream to develop. Only potential improvement I can think of at this stage is maybe a little EM or smooth to round it off.
> 
> Will report back after it has had a proper steep though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah that steep is crucial, a lot of my initially tasty recipes have gone into the "can only be vaped fresh" pile after steeping turned them into mush 

I'll try your recipe soon, looks good

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## moonunit

@method1 *clicks phantom like button on Tapatalk*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz

moonunit said:


> So being a new DIY'er it is impossible to let anything steep. Decided to give the deep fried icecream balls a try, and my goodness is it tasty! A touch harsh on the throat but damn after 2 weeks it is going to be delish with some time for the VBIC, VC and butter cream to develop. Only potential improvement I can think of at this stage is maybe a little EM or smooth to round it off.
> 
> Will report back after it has had a proper steep though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





moonunit said:


> So being a new DIY'er it is impossible to let anything steep. Decided to give the deep fried icecream balls a try, and my goodness is it tasty! A touch harsh on the throat but damn after 2 weeks it is going to be delish with some time for the VBIC, VC and butter cream to develop. Only potential improvement I can think of at this stage is maybe a little EM or smooth to round it off.
> 
> Will report back after it has had a proper steep though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you think the TH is from the VBIC? I get TH in anything I add TFA VBIC to. 2 week steep seems to cut the TH out.

EDIT: I hear ya on the failure to steep part. I found the best thing to do is go out and buy some DDD and Smackeroon. 60ml should see me through the week and give my juices a rest to steep.


----------



## Alexander Scott

Viper_SA said:


> Just made up a new variation of Mustard Milk. Viper-and-shake-and-vape certified!
> 
> 4% FA Strawberry
> 6% TFA Ripe Strawberry
> 6% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 
> 30/70 PG/VG at 3mg.
> 
> Thank goodness I made 100ml from the get-go. Love it



@Viper_SA, I don't have FA Strawberry, can I substitute with TFA Strawberry?


----------



## moonunit

Any suggestions for TFA Belgian waffle, seems like it has such potential, has very a good depth of flavour for a single concentrate but just can't seem to make it work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Patrick said:


> @Andre - I've been wanting to make a clone of Five Pawns Symmetry and on ELR a guy called Beaufort Batches gave me his version. I'm ordering the rhubarb specifically for this. Herewith (and it's a monster):
> 
> Symmetry clone
> 
> 2% Apple Pie (FA)
> 0.5% Brown Sugar (TPA)
> 0.5% Butterscotch (FA)
> 1% Catalan Cream (FA)
> 0.5% Coconut (FA)
> 0.75% Cookie (Biscotto) (FA)
> 0.5% Crunchy Berry Cereal - TFA
> 2% Graham Cracker (Clear) (TPA)
> 0.5% Joy (FA)
> 1% Madagascar (Vanilla Classic) (FA)
> 1.5% Red Touch (Strawberry) (FA)
> 0.25% Rhubarb (INAWERA)
> 4% Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA)
> 1.25% Torrone (FA)
> 
> Flavor total: 16.25%
> Remember to rate it at: http://tjek.nu/r/5dJ9



Also remember to mix at 50/50 for the full 5pawns experience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richio

@moonunit
I've had some decent mixes with Belgian waffle particularly because it has such awesomeness in a single flavour
Belgian waffle -TFA - 8%
Vanilla swirl -TFA - 4%
Cinnamon Danish - TFA - 4%
Caramel Original - TFA - 1%
Or
Belgian waffle -TFA - 8%
Strawberry - TFA - 4%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit

@Richio thanks for the feedback, I find it too over powering, even at 5%. 

Think if I drop it to 2%-3% it might give the other flavours a chance.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I personally don't like TFA Strawberry at all, but many do, so I suppose it's worth a shot. FA strawberry is like a nice ripe strawberry to me, before it goes all soft and sweet. Almost with a bit of 'zing' to it. The TFA ripe strawberry is like a soft, almost over-ripe strawberry that is very smooth and sweet. The two just mix well for me.


----------



## Duke7807

Hi guys, i'm quite new to the forum. Recently purchased an ijust2 device and have quickly realized that making my own juice is going to be the way to go. Just a quick question, what is the easiest way to get my hands on flavour concentrate? I stay in Cape Town. Do i Have to order it online or are there shops where I can just walk in and buy it. Also, where can I get my hands on PG and VG? Please let me know! Would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Andre

Duke7807 said:


> Hi guys, i'm quite new to the forum. Recently purchased an ijust2 device and have quickly realized that making my own juice is going to be the way to go. Just a quick question, what is the easiest way to get my hands on flavour concentrate? I stay in Cape Town. Do i Have to order it online or are there shops where I can just walk in and buy it. Also, where can I get my hands on PG and VG? Please let me know! Would be much appreciated. Thanks!


www.valleyvapour.co.za (online) is in the Cape Town area and their courier charge for CT and surrounds is but R35.00. They stock PG and VG as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick

Duke7807 said:


> Hi guys, i'm quite new to the forum. Recently purchased an ijust2 device and have quickly realized that making my own juice is going to be the way to go. Just a quick question, what is the easiest way to get my hands on flavour concentrate? I stay in Cape Town. Do i Have to order it online or are there shops where I can just walk in and buy it. Also, where can I get my hands on PG and VG? Please let me know! Would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Valley vapour,blckvapour,flavrvape,vapeowave,vapour mountain should have everything u need to diy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05

Duke7807 said:


> Hi guys, i'm quite new to the forum. Recently purchased an ijust2 device and have quickly realized that making my own juice is going to be the way to go. Just a quick question, what is the easiest way to get my hands on flavour concentrate? I stay in Cape Town. Do i Have to order it online or are there shops where I can just walk in and buy it. Also, where can I get my hands on PG and VG? Please let me know! Would be much appreciated. Thanks!



Hey bud, so firstly welcome to the forum. Easiest way to go is probably valley vapour as they are in C.T. They are a online site but have the biggest variety of flavours. They also have PG and VG so it's a one stop shop for everything. My suggestion is figure out what profiles you like to vape. Desserts, Fruits, Etc then find recipes online here on the forum or on eliquid calculator. once you figure out what recipe's you would like to make then order concentrates. Also check out mixing with a scale if you have funds to get a scale as it makes life a lot easier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Isn't skyblue in cpt too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel

kyle_redbull said:


> Isn't skyblue in cpt too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Centurion, Gauteng.  And while Centurion has "Kleinkaap", no mountain = no Cape Town.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Duke7807

Thanks so much guys! Which sort of scale should I look to purchase and how much would it be? Also, is it really as simple as just ordering the ingredients and getting the ratios right? Is there anything more to it? I'm aware of steeping, and also I won't be using any nicotine base so there is very little danger involved I would presume? But yeah, any tips or tricks I should know about? Let me know! Thanks


----------



## kyle_redbull

Ezekiel said:


> Centurion, Gauteng.  And while Centurion has "Kleinkaap", no mountain = no Cape Town.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lol my bad

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit

@Duke7807 Valley vapor sells scales, I personally find it the easiest to mix with. Find some recipes on line and order the concentrates for that, with some PG and VG then you are ready to roll.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duke7807

Is a scale a necessity though? As I see they are about R350, would probably buy that in the future. But starting out and making small 10ml bottles, is it necessary? Can I not just use a syringe to measure or would that be inaccurate? Also one more question. Since the flavour has a PG base and I want to end up with a final 50/50 flavour. The ejuice calculator tells me to add 45 PG and 55 VG, but I want to purchase a 50/50 PG/VG readymix from valley vapour. So how would I do this? Would it be an issue? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

So I've been trying out VapeOWave flavours and so far there flavours are extremely RAW and what I mean by that is that the flavours are extremely close to natural flavours as apposed to the sweetened versions of it found in the TFA selection ... I've been vaping on their Litchi and I find bumping their litchi with some sweetener and menthol drops (Both VapeOWave products) helps the litchi flavour round out and brings down the harsh litchi pip flavour that comes through in the after taste

Litchi Base Recipe
20ml PG
20ml VG
10ml VapeOWave Litchi

Add 5ml Base Litchi to small drip bottle then add .5ml of sweetener and 2-4 drops of menthol to round out the flavour and give it a refreshing throat feel ... I would also recommend trying out some Smooth in this flavour though experimentation is required to reach a balance of flavour and additives


----------



## Duke7807

For instance for a 10ml bottle the ejuice calculator will tell me 4ml PG and 5ml VG, but its a readymix so I don't see how that is probable.


----------



## Andre

Duke7807 said:


> Is a scale a necessity though? As I see they are about R350, would probably buy that in the future. But starting out and making small 10ml bottles, is it necessary? Can I not just use a syringe to measure or would that be inaccurate? Also one more question. Since the flavour has a PG base and I want to end up with a final 50/50 flavour. The ejuice calculator tells me to add 45 PG and 55 VG, but I want to purchase a 50/50 PG/VG readymix from valley vapour. So how would I do this? Would it be an issue? Thanks for your input!


You can go without a scale, but for small volumes you would then need 1 ml syringes. The ejuice calculator will take into account that the concentrates are PG based. If you use the readymix your final juice will no longer be 50/50. Maybe buy a 40PG/60VG readymix to get closer to 50/50 after you have added the concentrates, but you will not be able to get exactly 50/50 most times, but should be good enough.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moonunit

Duke7807 said:


> For instance for a 10ml bottle the ejuice calculator will tell me 4ml PG and 5ml VG, but its a readymix so I don't see how that is probable.



Is that for a 50/50 PG/VG mix with 10% flavour? Most flavours come in PG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Duke7807 said:


> For instance for a 10ml bottle the ejuice calculator will tell me 4ml PG and 5ml VG, but its a readymix so I don't see how that is probable.


At quantities that small I usually don't care 100% about accuracy. When testing up new batches I have a bottle of 70/30 or 80/20 premix ready to go. I usually start off with 5% testing of any new flavor I get on its own, I know where the mark is on my 5ml glass bottles. In the end its not exactly 70/30 anymore, a little bit off, but I don't mind all that much. Its just for tasting after all. Saves me some time.

I am going to get a scale though. All this fiddling with 1ml syringes just works on my nerves. It's by no means a requirement however but would make my life so much easier


----------



## kyle_redbull

Duke7807 said:


> For instance for a 10ml bottle the ejuice calculator will tell me 4ml PG and 5ml VG, but its a readymix so I don't see how that is probable.


If I am correct the calculation takes into account that the concentrates are pg based thus if aiming for 10% flavouring in a 50/50 mix yes it would be 4 ml pg and 5 ml pg as the 10% flavour is already 100%pg thus totalling 10ml

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Duke7807 said:


> Is a scale a necessity though? As I see they are about R350, would probably buy that in the future. But starting out and making small 10ml bottles, is it necessary? Can I not just use a syringe to measure or would that be inaccurate? Also one more question. Since the flavour has a PG base and I want to end up with a final 50/50 flavour. The ejuice calculator tells me to add 45 PG and 55 VG, but I want to purchase a 50/50 PG/VG readymix from valley vapour. So how would I do this? Would it be an issue? Thanks for your input!



A ready Mixed 50/50 PG VG will basically mean that once you add 10% Flavour you will end up with a slightly higher PG ratio ... to get to a perfect 50/50 once flavour is added you would need to use standalone PG and VG separate and mix your base to a lower PG to account for the flavour.

I've mixed 40ml of 50/50 to the 10ml of Flavour a few times and I find that works fine however if your set on having the flavour at 50/50 as a final mix then I would seriously recommend getting your 2 bases as separate bottles and not a premixed 50/50 ... if your going to be doing Nic in flavours later on having the 2 bases separate will help with the calculations


----------



## Ezekiel

Generally, using 10 % (PG-based) flavour with 90% premix will end up at 55:45 PG:VG. 20 % flavour will give you 60:40... etc. It still is fine for experimenting, especially if you dont know yet whether you will stick with DIY in the long run. In that same vein, while using a scale makes your life ten times easier, starting with volume-based measurements will give you a better understanding of what you are doing without overwhelming you.

For volume based mixing, you will need:

Bottles (such as old and rinsed e-juice bottles)
A 10 ml syringe for pg/vg additions (make sure that it fits the pg/vg bottle)
A few 1 ml syringes for flavour additions
Nitrile gloves (at least in the beginning, for safety).

Alternatively, you can mix into a flask, and you can use volumetric cylinders (measuring cylinders) to measure your pg/vg. It will make for more dishwashing though.

You can find most of this at Dischem. Alternatively,you can buy a lot of lab-grade equipment from kids' science shops, such as the wonderful www.experilab.co.za (in PTA) area. This way you dont have to bother with potential wholesale issues with glassware suppliers.

If you are going for DIY in the long run, investing in a scale,a few syringes and separated VG, PG and nicotine is defintely worthwhile.

The starter kits provided by Skyblue Vaping is really not a bad choice for a no-fuss start.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Ezekiel said:


> Generally, using 10 % (PG-based) flavour with 90% premix will end up at 55:45 PG:VG. 20 % flavour will give you 60:40... etc. It still is fine for experimenting, especially if you dont know yet whether you will stick with DIY in the long run. In that same vein, while using a scale makes your life ten times easier, starting with volume-based measurements will give you a better understanding of what you are doing without overwhelming you.
> 
> For volume based mixing, you will need:
> 
> Bottles (such as old and rinsed e-juice bottles)
> A 10 ml syringe for pg/vg additions (make sure that it fits the pg/vg bottle)
> A few 1 ml syringes for flavour additions
> Nitrile gloves (at least in the beginning, for safety).
> 
> Alternatively, you can mix into a flask, and you can use volumetric cylinders (measuring cylinders) to measure your pg/vg. It will make for more dishwashing though.
> 
> You can find most of this at Dischem. Alternatively,you can buy a lot of lab-grade equipment from kids' science shops, such as the wonderful www.experilab.co.za (in PTA) area. This way you dont have to bother with potential wholesale issues with glassware suppliers.
> 
> If you are going for DIY in the long run, investing in a scale,a few syringes and separated VG, PG and nicotine is defintely worthwhile.
> 
> The starter kits provided by Skyblue Vaping is really not a bad choice for a no-fuss start.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hot damn I didn't even know experilab still existed. Loved that place as a kid. I might need to pay them a visit


----------



## kyle_redbull

OK now that I have my 2 advs being mustard milk and monster melons what next? I am looking for basic 2 to 3 Flavour recipes something using vanilla custard, fuji apple and something menthol. Can you guys help me including what brands I should use with the various recipes?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

kyle_redbull said:


> OK now that I have my 2 advs being mustard milk and monster melons what next? I am looking for basic 2 to 3 Flavour recipes something using vanilla custard, fuji apple and something menthol. Can you guys help me including what brands I should use with the various recipes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Menthol melons is delicious also. About 3 or 4% TFA menthol added does the trick for me

Sent from my D2533 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Caveman said:


> Menthol melons is delicious also. About 3 or 4% TFA menthol added does the trick for me
> 
> Sent from my D2533 using Tapatalk


I want new recipes gonna throw menthol to monster melons 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Seeing as VV doesn't have stock of all the ingredients, I was wondering if one of the diy guys with stock might mix up a 100ml Rhodonite for me? For a small fee and shipping of course.


----------



## Slick

Viper_SA said:


> Seeing as VV doesn't have stock of all the ingredients, I was wondering if one of the diy guys with stock might mix up a 100ml Rhodonite for me? For a small fee and shipping of course.


I know how u feel @Viper_SA I just bought raspberry 100ml from VV and waiting for blckvapour to bring in the other flavours so I can mix up rhodonite,can only wait now


----------



## Greyz

@baardbek why the dislike bud?


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Seeing as VV doesn't have stock of all the ingredients, I was wondering if one of the diy guys with stock might mix up a 100ml Rhodonite for me? For a small fee and shipping of course.


Agg sorry, I'm our of Fuji, Raspberry... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD

Viper_SA said:


> Seeing as VV doesn't have stock of all the ingredients, I was wondering if one of the diy guys with stock might mix up a 100ml Rhodonite for me? For a small fee and shipping of course.


You think that is depressing? I have well over 100 concentrates and just spent over 2k on concentrates and PG VG but I also have quite a few flavours missing for Rhodonite.   

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dayyaan_23

Anyone able to clone torus? Or have a sour worms recipe?


----------



## Greyz

Dayyaan_23 said:


> Anyone able to clone torus? Or have a sour worms recipe?



check out e-liquid-recipes.com and search for Torus, I'm sure I saw a few clones there


----------



## Dayyaan_23

@Greyz I just checked the site and I no results


----------



## Greyz

Dayyaan_23 said:


> @Greyz I just checked the site and I no results



Let me see what I can't find bud
EDIT: Your right there's nothing, let me check kriticalmass.


----------



## Greyz

I can't find anything on it but looks like it's a strawberry frosted donut with a hint of peanut butter.
I would try this D'ohnuts Clone and add peanut butter concentrate. 
Should get you close to Torus hopefully. 
Otherwise the D'ohnuts recipe is divine as it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baardbek

Greyz said:


> @baardbek why the dislike bud?


will cut of errant and straying finger. however i still dont know what or where it happened.


----------



## Greyz

baardbek said:


> will cut of errant and straying finger. however i still dont know what or where it happened.



It must have been a finger slip bud. Happens to me too when using my phone browser.

Heres the post http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-94#post-386226 if you can undo it ould be greatly appreciated. 
I got too many dislikes already


----------



## SAVaper

Viper_SA said:


> Seeing as VV doesn't have stock of all the ingredients, I was wondering if one of the diy guys with stock might mix up a 100ml Rhodonite for me? For a small fee and shipping of course.



Would have offered but I just checked and I am short Torrone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

This is not Torus, but I bet it will be outstanding donut

Bombies unreleased 

Deputy, a Raspberry Donut 

4% CAP Glazed Doughnut
4% CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut
2% TFA Frosted Donut
2% CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
0.50% FA Joy
2% CAP Cake Batter
1.50% CAP Raspberry v2
0.30% FA Lemon Sicily
0.50% TFA Marshmallow

So drop the Raspberry and Lemon, add Strawberry, and I'm sure you'll have an amazing donut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

So looking at buying the following concentrates what can I make with them.

Fuji Apple
Berry Crunch 
Fruit circles with milk 
Vanilla Custard not sure which make is best
Sweet cream
Dragon Fruit
RY4D 
Litchi
Menthol
Caramel Candy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Ordered some stuff from VV, AGAIN  Going to try a d sub INW apple, FA Vienna creamand INW Biscuit into the rhodonite recipe to make something vapeable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> So looking at buying the following concentrates what can I make with them.
> 
> Fuji Apple
> Berry Crunch
> Fruit circles with milk
> Vanilla Custard not sure which make is best
> Sweet cream
> Dragon Fruit
> RY4D
> Litchi
> Menthol
> Caramel Candy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you register on www.e-liquid-recipes.com, you can enter all the concentrates you have or want to buy. Then just click on "What can I make" and it will give you all the recipes with those concentrates. On that page click on "Ratings" to order the recipes from most to least rated.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Dayyaan_23

Thanx @Greyz


rogue zombie said:


> This is not Torus, but I bet it will be outstanding donut
> 
> Bombies unreleased
> 
> Deputy, a Raspberry Donut
> 
> 4% CAP Glazed Doughnut
> 4% CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut
> 2% TFA Frosted Donut
> 2% CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 0.50% FA Joy
> 2% CAP Cake Batter
> 1.50% CAP Raspberry v2
> 0.30% FA Lemon Sicily
> 0.50% TFA Marshmallow
> 
> So drop the Raspberry and Lemon, add Strawberry, and I'm sure you'll have an amazing donut



zombi

Thanx for recipe ,I'll try it out and let you know..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Dayyaan_23 said:


> Thanx @Greyz
> 
> 
> zombi
> 
> Thanx for recipe ,I'll try it out and let you know..


Awesome... I'm sure you'll like it. I mean it was designed by Bombies 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Problem with deputy is finding cap cake batter though. Highly unavailable in SA. You could try subbing yellow cake instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baardbek

Greyz said:


> It must have been a finger slip bud. Happens to me too when using my phone browser.
> 
> Heres the post http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-94#post-386226 if you can undo it ould be greatly appreciated.
> I got too many dislikes already




done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Have anybody tried clyrolinx concentrates? I am very tempting to give them a try!! Their prices looks awesome!!


----------



## GregF

Yes I use them, cant complain, the biggest problem I have is following another recipe trying to get the percentages right.
I must admit though that I am not a seasoned DIYer but I reckon I have saved a small fortune on concentrates using Clyrolinx.
Their concentrates are quite strong I generally use about half of what a "known" concentrate would be.
I am a tobacco fan and my son likes the fruity stuff. He seems happy with the "very simple" fruity mixes I make for him.
Their tobacco is quite nutty and took me a while to realise that adding Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA) was just not working.

Anyway, just my two cents worth

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Is there a difference between oxidised nicotine and clear nicotine? I've seen nude nicotine has an Armor range which eliminates nic oxidation almost completely by using a luer slip syringe and self closes upon removal of the syringe. Why is it bad to have nicotine which has a color to it. Mines is clear but I see a lot of guys complaining about their nicotine having a color to it or their juices having a color to it.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> If you register on www.e-liquid-recipes.com, you can enter all the concentrates you have or want to buy. Then just click on "What can I make" and it will give you all the recipes with those concentrates. On that page click on "Ratings" to order the recipes from most to least rated.


@Andre if I knew this long ago I wouldn't have asked here. Thanks for the help man

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

I see clyrolinx have some new flavours.

Brandy
Cinnamon Fireball
Dragon Fruit
Fig Jam
Iron Brew
Jagermeister  
Naartjie
PawPaw
Pommegranate
Vodka

And more.
going to have to give this Jagermeister a go.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> I see clyrolinx have some new flavours.
> 
> Brandy
> Cinnamon Fireball
> Dragon Fruit
> Fig Jam
> Iron Brew
> Jagermeister
> Naartjie
> PawPaw
> Pommegranate
> Vodka
> 
> And more.
> going to have to give this Jagermeister a go.....



Make us a Jager Bomb @GregF 
Jagermeister and Red Bull !

@kyle_redbull , check this out

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Silver me likes lol might be so difficult if I remember @Richio said acai by itself tastes like twisps Redbull flavour so that and the jagie together Jager bombs for everyone lol 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Actually thats not a bad idea.
they do have Red Energy as well.
time to play.........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> @Silver me likes lol might be so difficult if I remember @Richio said acai by itself tastes like twisps Redbull flavour so that and the jagie together Jager bombs for everyone lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Interesting, thanks
A long while back i remember trying to find another ready made juice that tasted like Twisp's Rebel (Redbull flavour). 
At the time no other "energy drink" flavoured juice came close. Twisp nailed that one. 

If you say Richio said Acai tastes like it I am very interested in this. I used to love that Twisp Rebel. With a bit of their polar mint. Hmm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Silver said:


> Interesting, thanks
> A long while back i remember trying to find another ready made juice that tasted like Twisp's Rebel (Redbull flavour).
> At the time no other "energy drink" flavoured juice came close. Twisp nailed that one.
> 
> If you say Richio said Acai tastes like it I am very interested in this. I used to love that Twisp Rebel. With a bit of their polar mint. Hmm...


Yeah also loved rebel or Redbull and with menthol it's great too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Silver said:


> Interesting, thanks
> A long while back i remember trying to find another ready made juice that tasted like Twisp's Rebel (Redbull flavour).
> At the time no other "energy drink" flavoured juice came close. Twisp nailed that one.
> 
> If you say Richio said Acai tastes like it I am very interested in this. I used to love that Twisp Rebel. With a bit of their polar mint. Hmm...








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Gents which sweet cream is better FW, CAP or TFA 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel

kyle_redbull said:


> Gents which sweet cream is better FW, CAP or TFA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I always just use Cap sweet cream... but its mostly just force of habit, never tried the others.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Ezekiel said:


> I always just use Cap sweet cream... but its mostly just force of habit, never tried the others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks @Ezekiel will just use cap then. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lookie lookie what I found yummy 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig

kyle_redbull said:


> Lookie lookie what I found yummy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

"Taffy" is the American term for what we know as Toffee, right?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> "Taffy" is the American term for what we know as Toffee, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



It's sort of related. 

Taffy isn't caramel / toffee flavoured - think those pink "fizzer" sweets - without the fizz.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> It's sort of related.
> 
> Taffy isn't caramel / toffee flavoured - think those pink "fizzer" sweets - without the fizz.


Ooooh sounds good 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Out of curiosity. What app does the android peeps use for making eliquids? 

I usually go to a website and calculate my recipes. But find its starting to be more annoying than a help. 

Tried downloading a couple apps and none of them gave me the usability that I wanted. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAVaper

MurderDoll said:


> Out of curiosity. What app does the android peeps use for making eliquids?
> 
> I usually go to a website and calculate my recipes. But find its starting to be more annoying than a help.
> 
> Tried downloading a couple apps and none of them gave me the usability that I wanted.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



This is what I use.
Easy, reliable.
What I do is star as favourite all the flavours I have. That way I know what I have.
I specifically like that I when I mix a recipy, I can record the batch and it is stored for later reference. I can also set a reminder for when that batch is finished steeping.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idland.oyvindi.e_juicelab

I think the full version is R20 or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

SAVaper said:


> This is what I use.
> Easy, reliable.
> What I do is star as favourite all the flavours I have. That way I know what I have.
> I specifically like that I when I mix a recipy, I can record the batch and it is stored for later reference. I can also set a reminder for when that batch is finished steeping.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idland.oyvindi.e_juicelab
> 
> I think the full version is R20 or something.


Thanks for that. Will give it a look.


----------



## Slick

Somebody please help,i have all the ingredients to mix rhodonite besides FA almond,what can I sub it with? If any1 knows please help me


----------



## Ezekiel

Slick said:


> Somebody please help,i have all the ingredients to mix rhodonite besides FA almond,what can I sub it with? If any1 knows please help me


I originally subbed it with FA Hazelnut. I think you can actually leave it if you dont have it. It does make a difference,but the mix without almond is decent enough to be vapable. Less macaroon and more raspberry muffin. The almond mostly gives a almondy aftertaste.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Thank you so much,do u think I should just try TFA Almond or rather leave it out? What would you do?


----------



## Andre

Slick said:


> Thank you so much,do u think I should just try TFA Almond or rather leave it out? What would you do?


I would use TFA Almond, but am still learning too, so let us hear what @Ezekiel advises.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1

Slick said:


> Thank you so much,do u think I should just try TFA Almond or rather leave it out? What would you do?



just leave it out, subbing never really works 

that said - 0.75 FA nut mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> just leave it out, subbing never really works
> 
> that said - 0.75 FA nut mix.


I also don't like subbing, and avoid it at all costs, unless its a miniscule part of a recipe.

I made so much rubbish in my early DIY days, when hardly anything was available locally. I would sub left right and centre, and the results were often binned.

I still make lots of rubbish, but with the correct ingredients

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Slick

rogue zombie said:


> I also don't like subbing, and avoid it at all costs, unless its a miniscule part of a recipe.
> 
> I made so much rubbish in my early DIY days, when hardly anything was available locally. I would sub left right and centre, and the results were often binned.
> 
> I still make lots of rubbish, but with the correct ingredients
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


OK il leave it out and mix it up on Sunday hopefully, will report back on flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Footlongzebra

Hi diyers does any have a pineapple recipe.my girlfriend is crazy about moonlight.any feedback would be great thanks


----------



## VapeSnow

Quick question is INW Raspberry - Raspberry Shisha? Or are they different?


----------



## daniel craig

VapeSnow said:


> Quick question is INW Raspberry - Raspberry Shisha? Or are they different?


I'm pretty sure they are different. The shisha range is different from their normal range.


----------



## VapeSnow

daniel craig said:


> I'm pretty sure they are different. The shisha range is different from their normal range.



Okay thx bro I thought so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Footlongzebra said:


> Hi diyers does any have a pineapple recipe.my girlfriend is crazy about moonlight.any feedback would be great thanks


I have not tasted Moonlight so have no idea what might be in there. Here are some ideas: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=pineapple+menthol&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Uncle Uke's Pineapple:

3% TFA Pineapple
3% TFA Sweet Cream

Found that online a year or so back, and vaped it for a long time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit

What is Torrone used for, remember reading about it ages ago?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

moonunit said:


> What is Torrone used for, remember reading about it ages ago?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Think of it like a nutty nougat, although FA being FA, they also put lemon in it


----------



## moonunit

@method1 Any recommendations what it works well with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

moonunit said:


> What is Torrone used for, remember reading about it ages ago?


Vaping this one as we speak. Awesome juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

Andre said:


> Vaping this one as we speak. Awesome juice.



Not a huge fan our sour(not the additive, most things sour) but will have the ingredients for it shortly and will definitely give it a shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

moonunit said:


> Not a huge fan our sour(not the additive, most things sour) but will have the ingredients for it shortly and will definitely give it a shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sour/tart at all, it is a dessert juice. You can certainly taste the lemon, but not a tart sensation. You could of course do Orange or Mandarin + brandy in stead of the lemon, as he suggests. The Nougat taste is real.


----------



## daniel craig

How/when should you use MTS Vape Wizard? What does it do?


----------



## Andre

daniel craig said:


> How/when should you use MTS Vape Wizard? What does it do?


Flavour Art says:

_"You can make it magic !! MTS stands for Mellow, Thick and Smooth, and it is a major breakthrough in taste technology for PV users. Based on our thorough understanding of taste mechanisms, we have developed a product which we believe will increase the pleasure of your vaping experience. MTS vape wizard contributes toward softening any acidic/sour perception, it assists in making vapour thicker, and it delivers both body and depth to any e-liquid. It can be used on its own, blended with tobacco flavours, or with any other flavour of your choice. There are no limitations as to its versatility. Make your vapour fuller and richer.. Let MTS Vape Wizard work its magic for you! Suggested dosage 0,5-2% Additional notes on Vape Wizard. we developed it starting from a food flavor that delivers aged, woody and slightly smoky notes. The original flavor was formulated to improve mouthfeel and body, especially for liquid foods and some type of drinks. As it worked well in foodstuff, we decided to make a vape version of it. Then we combined it with Magic Mask ( see its features ), which works on tongue receptor and soften the acid perception. So when we tasted and tested VW, we noticed that theory was right and it delivered its promises. It does not influence the vapour properties, nor boost the steam in any way. It works as a food flavor and the substances we used, when used at subtle level, delivers the full and bodied sensation. It is a very delicate flavor, and its action is on perception inside the mouth. It should be used in combination with other flavor from 0.2 up to 1% max. It tends to lower high notes and boost the background notes. It is a complimentary flavor and should not vaped as such, due to the fact it has an indistinct taste. Its main goal is to round off other flavors. " -Flavour Art Italy_
_
_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dayyaan_23

A peppermint tart recipe?


----------



## Andre

Dayyaan_23 said:


> A peppermint tart recipe?


http://www.kritikalmass.net/proddetail.asp?prod=World-Wonders-Colosseum-Clone

I have not tried this recipe. So cannot comment if it will give you the desired result.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit

Andre said:


> http://www.kritikalmass.net/proddetail.asp?prod=World-Wonders-Colosseum-Clone



Tried Colosseum from World Wonders ages ago, very good and it tastes legit, just like the peppermint crisp tarts from ST. Elmo's.

Looking at the recipe though, I don't think it will give that flavour profile, although this is from a noob perspective and I have never tried some of those concentrates?

I would guess something along the lines of:
Peppermint 
Cap VC
TFA Caramel 
TFA cheesecake Graham Crust
And maybe a cream, possibly Bavarian or Sweet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Silver said:


> Make us a Jager Bomb @GregF
> Jagermeister and Red Bull !
> 
> @kyle_redbull , check this out



Well I did make it
Jagermeister - 2%
Red Energy - 4%

Clyrolinx flavours
Taste like a Jager Bomb. The Jagermeister is a bit strong. Maybe a steep would help but I would probably make the Jagermeister 1% next time.

I did also make a Vodka and Red Energy
Vodka - 1%
Red Energy - 4%
This wasn't bad at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

GregF said:


> Well I did make it
> Jagermeister - 2%
> Red Energy - 4%
> 
> Clyrolinx flavours
> Taste like a Jager Bomb. The Jagermeister is a bit strong. Maybe a steep would help but I would probably make the Jagermeister 1% next time.
> 
> I did also make a Vodka and Red Energy
> Vodka - 1%
> Red Energy - 4%
> This wasn't bad at all.


Sounds interesting give some feedback after the steep.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Viper_SA said:


> Uncle Uke's Pineapple:
> 
> 3% TFA Pineapple
> 3% TFA Sweet Cream
> 
> Found that online a year or so back, and vaped it for a long time.


Would coconut makes this into a bit of a creamy Pina colada vape? @Viper_SA 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

kyle_redbull said:


> Would coconut makes this into a bit of a creamy Pina colada vape? @Viper_SA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Coconut is very strong so if you do use it, use it at a low percentage. I would say add some coconut and koolada and you'll get something pretty good.


----------



## Viper_SA

kyle_redbull said:


> Would coconut makes this into a bit of a creamy Pina colada vape? @Viper_SA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I've only worked with TFA and FA coconut. TFA coconut was rubbish to me and tasted like nothing at all. The FA coconut is very authentic to my taste buds, but quite strong. I use it between 1-3%, but 2% and lower in a mix, otherwise it tends to take over, especially after a steep. I did see now while browsing that FA (I think) has a coconut cream cake or something like that. Might be worth looking into. I just use cocnut with raspberry to make a fruity morning vape, simple to make. I've never had an actual pina-colada, and the pina colada juice I once tasted from Skyblue tasted like plain VG to me  I think my taste receptors are a bit challenged, because discussing tobacco juices with @Andre makes me feel like the unwashed masses 
He picks up fruit flavors and different profiles, I just get "nice" or "yuck".

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> I've only worked with TFA and FA coconut. TFA coconut was rubbish to me and tasted like nothing at all. The FA coconut is very authentic to my taste buds, but quite strong. I use it between 1-3%, but 2% and lower in a mix, otherwise it tends to take over, especially after a steep. I did see now while browsing that FA (I think) has a coconut cream cake or something like that. Might be worth looking into. I just use cocnut with raspberry to make a fruity morning vape, simple to make. I've never had an actual pina-colada, and the pina colada juice I once tasted from Skyblue tasted like plain VG to me  I think my taste receptors are a bit challenged, because discussing tobacco juices with @Andre makes me feel like the unwashed masses
> He picks up fruit flavors and different profiles, I just get "nice" or "yuck".


I will never use any TFA Coconut after tasting FA Coconut, recently.

I don't like subbing, but that's the one flavour I will sub any recipe with TFA Coconut for FA.

I'm thinking of giving Tiger Blood another go. If it was good with TFA Coconut, I reckon it would be amazing with FA Coconut 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> I will never use any TFA Coconut after tasting FA Coconut, recently.
> 
> I don't like subbing, but that's the one flavour I will sub any recipe with TFA Coconut for FA.
> 
> I'm thinking of giving Tiger Blood another go. If it was good with TFA Coconut, I reckon it would be amazing with FA Coconut
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks bud this helps what is Tigers blood?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud this helps what is Tigers blood?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's Strawberry, Watermelon and Coconut. It's an old recipe, but good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> It's Strawberry, Watermelon and Coconut. It's an old recipe, but good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Will u share ur recipe once u have perfected it please bud. Tried candy watermelon and it wasn't too lekka

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Laubscher12

Hi Guys

I have the following Vapour mountain concentrates can you maybe recommend some recipes. (i love fruit flavours that why i only have these) please suggest me with some combenations.

Grape
Mango
Litchi
Blackcurrant 
Ethyl maltol ( cotton candy)
Passion fruit

i have tried them all individually and they were great!!


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Will u share ur recipe once u have perfected it please bud. Tried candy watermelon and it wasn't too lekka
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ye will do. I think it used normal TFA Watermelon which wasn't the greatest, so I'm going to look at other Watermelons 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> Ye will do. I think it used normal TFA Watermelon which wasn't the greatest, so I'm going to look at other Watermelons
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I used tfa too and didnt like it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Laubscher12 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have the following Vapour mountain concentrates can you maybe recommend some recipes. (i love fruit flavours that why i only have these) please suggest me with some combenations.
> 
> Grape
> Mango
> Litchi
> Blackcurrant
> Ethyl maltol ( cotton candy)
> Passion fruit
> 
> i have tried them all individually and they were great!!


I would say mango and litchi together. Passion fruit and litchi. Grape blackcurrant 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Laubscher12

kyle_redbull said:


> I would say mango and litchi together. Passion fruit and litchi. Grape blackcurrant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thanks !! Ill start mixing tonight !! One question on steeping ! I heard alot of people saying that you dont need to steep fruit flavours or you only need to steep them for a few days!! Do i need steeping or could i just vape right away?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Not really many recipes that look good on e-liquid-recipes that I can make with my stash. Any suggestions from the more prominent members?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Laubscher12 said:


> Thanks !! Ill start mixing tonight !! One question on steeping ! I heard alot of people saying that you dont need to steep fruit flavours or you only need to steep them for a few days!! Do i need steeping or could i just vape right away?


Yeah mostly they shake and vape. Some fruits will get better flavour after 3 to 5 days others will fade off sometimes the 3-5 day steep helps the harsher fruit flavours

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Viper_SA said:


> Not really many recipes that look good on e-liquid-recipes that I can make with my stash. Any suggestions from the more prominent members?
> 
> View attachment 58199



Guessing you have made all the obvious combinations out of that stash? Also intrigued to see what some of the mix masters come up with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Viper_SA said:


> Not really many recipes that look good on e-liquid-recipes that I can make with my stash. Any suggestions from the more prominent members?
> 
> View attachment 58199


What have u made from the list so it doesn't get repeated?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Not really many recipes that look good on e-liquid-recipes that I can make with my stash. Any suggestions from the more prominent members?
> 
> View attachment 58199


No ways I will dare cobble together anything on my own yet and none of the recipes I have matches your ingredients. But you only need FA Vanilla Classic to mix Bora Bora White Tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF

Hi guys, so first two mixes have been a success thanks @rogue zombie for the advice on the CDS. Now wana try some more recipes monster melons clone, monster melons with some menthol, and then a milky cereal vape but not the fruity one... Any ideas on some recipes??

Does anyone know the base flavors for Jack the Ripper? Been a ADV for a while and would try to make something similar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

@kyle_redbull the only 'recipe' I have made has been Bronuts. Everything else has been my concoctions, thrown together as I feel like it. @I have Vienna cream, but no chocolate.


----------



## moonunit

@JohnoF made this which is a play on the Real Barney Rubble. You can try dropping the fruit circles, fruit rings(quite lemony but find it makes the fruit loops taste proper) and berry crunch if you prefer it creamier.







Edit, I see you want cereal and not fruitloops. Will see if I can find a rice crispy treat recipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnoF

moonunit said:


> @JohnoF made this which is a play on the Real Barney Rubble. You can try dropping the fruit circles, fruit rings(quite lemony but find it makes the fruit loops taste proper) and berry crunch if you prefer it creamier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, I see you want cereal and not fruitloops. Will see if I can find a rice crispy treat recipe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks  appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Viper_SA said:


> Not really many recipes that look good on e-liquid-recipes that I can make with my stash. Any suggestions from the more prominent members?
> 
> View attachment 58199




Try this
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/104221/Mustard+Milk+-+Simple+Strawberries+and+Cream


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> Well I did make it
> Jagermeister - 2%
> Red Energy - 4%
> 
> Clyrolinx flavours
> Taste like a Jager Bomb. The Jagermeister is a bit strong. Maybe a steep would help but I would probably make the Jagermeister 1% next time.
> 
> I did also make a Vodka and Red Energy
> Vodka - 1%
> Red Energy - 4%
> This wasn't bad at all.



Ah that is awesome @GregF - thanks for commenting
Lol, imagine drinking a Jagerbomb and vaping it at the same time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Not really many recipes that look good on e-liquid-recipes that I can make with my stash. Any suggestions from the more prominent members?
> 
> View attachment 58199




Only thing I see there is Bronuts. But I find it really difficult to look at stashes and be able to suggest stuff. Especially since the best stuff I make are not my own recipes. I buy ingredients according to recipes.

I tell you what, I would have a field day with your tobacco stash. I love trying all sorts of variations with. I always start with the base flavour tobacco, and add smaller amounts of other tobacco. Cool thing is, even the ones that aren't great are still vapable.


----------



## rogue zombie

JohnoF said:


> Hi guys, so first two mixes have been a success thanks @rogue zombie for the advice on the CDS. Now wana try some more recipes monster melons clone, monster melons with some menthol, and then a milky cereal vape but not the fruity one... Any ideas on some recipes??



This is the* Monster Melons* Clone I make and enjoy.

All TFA

3% Papaya
5% Mango
3% Cantaloupe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick

Hey peeps,does anyone know where I can get 1 of those labelling machines to make stickers for my diy bottles and which 1 should I go for? Any suggestions please?


----------



## Andre

Slick said:


> Hey peeps,does anyone know where I can get 1 of those labelling machines to make stickers for my diy bottles and which 1 should I go for? Any suggestions please?


I use a Brother P-touch E100, ordered online from Makro.


----------



## Slick

Andre said:


> I use a Brother P-touch E100, ordered online from Makro.


Then il get the same,thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

rogue zombie said:


> This is the* Monster Melons* Clone I make and enjoy.
> 
> All TFA
> 
> 3% Papaya
> 5% Mango
> 3% Cantaloupe


Why did you drop the percentages? Too strong at 5% ?


----------



## rogue zombie

daniel craig said:


> Why did you drop the percentages? Too strong at 5% ?


No, but the Papaya was just about all I could taste. I thought the recipe was just "nice".

Then I saw this version by someone on Reddit, tried it and preferred. Now I really like the juice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

rogue zombie said:


> No, but the Papaya was just about all I could taste. I thought the recipe was just "nice".
> 
> Then I saw this version by someone on Reddit, tried it and preferred. Now I really like the juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I'll have to give this a try with 2% FA cantaloupe (probably even less)


----------



## Andre

daniel craig said:


> I'll have to give this a try with 2% FA cantaloupe (probably even less)


I have tried the authentic and the clone with the 3 %. For me the clone was much better. Less sweet, more fruity. I was never a fan of the authentic - still struggling to finish that bottle - now I probably never will.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

daniel craig said:


> I'll have to give this a try with 2% FA cantaloupe (probably even less)


2% should be fine. You definitely want the Cantaloupe in there, so I wouldn't go lower.

Let me know how it turns out - I'm not crazy about TFA Cantaloupe, so I wouldn't mind changing it, if the FA one is good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I have tried the authentic and the clone with the 3 %. For me the clone was much better. Less sweet, more fruity. I was never a fan of the authentic - still struggling to finish that bottle - now I probably never will.


Ya what I like about this clone is its not overly sweet and nice and refreshing.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> 2% should be fine. You definitely want the Cantaloupe in there, so I wouldn't go lower.
> 
> Let me know how it turns out - I'm not crazy about TFA Cantaloupe, so I wouldn't mind changing it, if the FA one is good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I use FA cantaloupe at the 3% and it's not overpowering. The papaya is the strong.flavour. I actually have added some VBIC to it and it's quite nice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zakariya Baker

Lord Vetinari said:


> OH NO... SERIOUSLY?! You can ask my mates... NoNuts was the name for my 'Try make CAP choc donut NOT taste like Debbie' mix... and it is really bloody similar. I am irked. I wasn't even done with it. And they left out the ice cream. And not nearly enough vanilla cupcake. Dammit. LOL.
> 
> EDIT: With that much CAP choc donut it is still going to pretty much taste like Debbie.


Hey man what percentage concentrate do you use per 10mls? I was looking for a mellow vapour review then saw this and it'll save me big time since ddd is an adv for me


----------



## JohnoF

quick questions, whats the difference between menthol and koolada? Are they to be used in conjunction or separately in mixes? Looking for a nice refreshing fruit menthol recipe?


----------



## Richio

JohnoF said:


> quick questions, whats the difference between menthol and koolada? Are they to be used in conjunction or separately in mixes? Looking for a nice refreshing fruit menthol recipe?


Koolada is a cooling sensation whereas menthol is the taste of menthol. Can be used separately or together in a mix.


----------



## Slick

Does anyone know where I can FA cookie and almond besides blckvapour and vv?


----------



## Andre

Slick said:


> Does anyone know where I can FA cookie and almond besides blckvapour and vv?


Someone somewhere referred to a vendor stocking a small selection of FA concentrates, but for the life of me I cannot remember. I see www.vapebrewer.co.za has FA Cookie as one of their selections for mixing for you. So maybe you can twist their arm if you are desperate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Il c


Andre said:


> Someone somewhere referred to a vendor stocking a small selection of FA concentrates, but for the life of me I cannot remember. I see www.vapebrewer.co.za has FA Cookie as one of their selections for mixing for you. So maybe you can twist their arm if you are desperate.


 Il check it out,thanks!


----------



## Andre

Slick said:


> Il c
> Il check it out,thanks!


Good news is I remembered - it was @method1 and Fogmachine. Bad news is they do not stock those two.


----------



## Slick

I


Andre said:


> Good news is I remembered - it was @method1 and Fogmachine. Bad news is they do not stock those two.


Il just have to wait then...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Hi All

Need some advice:
I am ordering from blck vapour for the following recipies but missing a couple of flavors. Please see below and advice if possible.






Questions:
1) Is bavarian cream DX (TFA) ok to sub with?
2) Is Hazel Grove FA ok instead of Hazelnut(FW)








Question:
What can I sub Biscuit(INAWERA) With?







Questions:
1) Can I sub FA Almond with TFA Almond?
2) Is there a sub for Rich Cinnamon?


Thanks guys really appreciate any input!


----------



## Patrick

Shooterbuddy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need some advice:
> I am ordering from blck vapour for the following recipies but missing a couple of flavors. Please see below and advice if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Is bavarian cream DX (TFA) ok to sub with?
> 2) Is Hazel Grove FA ok instead of Hazelnut(FW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> What can I sub Biscuit(INAWERA) With?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Can I sub FA Almond with TFA Almond?
> 2) Is there a sub for Rich Cinnamon?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys really appreciate any input!



I'll reserve my comments to Bust a Nut. TFA Bavarian is fine. But you really, really need the FW Hazelnut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Thanks was hoping not to have to order from more than one supplier:-/


----------



## Ezekiel

Shooterbuddy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need some advice:
> I am ordering from blck vapour for the following recipies but missing a couple of flavors. Please see below and advice if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Is bavarian cream DX (TFA) ok to sub with?
> 2) Is Hazel Grove FA ok instead of Hazelnut(FW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> What can I sub Biscuit(INAWERA) With?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Can I sub FA Almond with TFA Almond?
> 2) Is there a sub for Rich Cinnamon?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys really appreciate any input!



Not sure about everything. The FA almond at 0.5% you can probably drop, or replace it with any similar nut concentrate (like TFA Almond, although I dont know that myself). You can also use 0.5 tot 1.0 % FA Marzipan for the same effect, although it adds some sweetness.

There is unfortunately no substitute for Rich Cinnamon. Very unique concentrate. But try to make it anyway.

I always sub FA cookie for INW biscuit, seems fine.

Rule of thumb: unless it is the absolute main ingredient, try making a recipe without something which you dont have before subbing. In the second batch you can add what you felt was missing. Usually, the smaller concentrates only add to a small taste of the overall juice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

Strawberry shortcake bar needs sugar cookie v1 period. V2 just makes for an inferior mix all round. Same goes for any other substitutions - I very rarely find that substitutions work.

Rather leave things out than substitute unless as Ezekiel pointed out its a main profile flavour, in which case it is really preferable to have the correct flavour.

I can pretty much guarantee that these recipes won't work very well with any of the substitute flavours you have.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JohnoF

Not sure if anyone has posted this already, but found quite a useful link:

https://books.google.co.za/books?id...nepage&q=kiwi double TFA + Fuji Apple&f=false

Its only a preview but has some nice recipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

JohnoF said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this already, but found quite a useful link:
> 
> https://books.google.co.za/books?id...nepage&q=kiwi double TFA + Fuji Apple&f=false
> 
> Its only a preview but has some nice recipes


This is an epic find how can we get the entire book? Some interesting recipes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

JohnoF said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this already, but found quite a useful link:
> 
> https://books.google.co.za/books?id...nepage&q=kiwi double TFA + Fuji Apple&f=false
> 
> Its only a preview but has some nice recipes


I would love to see the tobacco recipes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

My very first 100 ml of DIY mixing after around 3 months into this awesome hobby aspect of vaping. And the honour goes to HIC's Bora Bora White tobacco. A mild and creamy cigar juice with notes of white chocolate and a spirituous edge and a special aroma. Just a little bit of this and that can change its accent completely, making it extremely versatile. The best $5 I have ever spent on vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## GregF

kyle_redbull said:


> I would love to see the tobacco recipes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Vol1 and Vol2 
http://www.vapinghomebrewers.info/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JohnoF

I found the full version 

http://www.vapinghomebrewers.info/books/vhb2.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> My very first 100 ml of DIY mixing after around 3 months into this awesome hobby aspect of vaping. And the honour goes to HIC's Bora Bora White tobacco. A mild and creamy cigar juice with notes of white chocolate and a spirituous edge and a special aroma. Just a little bit of this and that can change its accent completely, making it extremely versatile. The best $5 I have ever spent on vaping.



@Andre, there isn't any white chocolate in it, is there? Do you think it will work without the Vanilla? I have all the other ingredients to mix this up this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre, there isn't any white chocolate in it, is there? Do you think it will work without the Vanilla? I have all the other ingredients to mix this up this week.


Any FA Vanilla would probably be ok. Otherwise maybe go 1.5 % on the Vienna Cream and 1.00 % on the Cuban Supreme. That is my thinking, but not much experience behind that. Maybe @rogue zombie can chip in please as he has also mixed this.
EDIT: And yes, no chocolate concentrate in there. These notes accomplished by the combination of flavours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Think I just pulled a semi-silver 

Mixed up my own "Viper Milk" recipe. Loved it too much.
FA Strawberry - 3%
TFA Strawberry Ripe - 6%
INW Strawberry Kiss - 0.5%
CAP VBIC - 4%

30/70 - PG/VG @ 3mg, running 0.9ohm spaced 26 awg coil in the OBS Ace RBA at 5V/28W

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Any FA Vanilla would probably be ok. Otherwise maybe go 1.5 % on the Vienna Cream and 1.00 % on the Cuban Supreme. That is my thinking, but not much experience behind that. Maybe @rogue zombie can chip in please as he has also mixed this.



There's no White Chocolate in it, I don't actually get what HIC was implying.

I agree, go heavier on the Vienna Cream as that does have Vanilla in it.

IF it does not turn our spectacular @Viper_SA ,then we know there is something wrong  Then get any FA Vanilla next time. HIC does say the vanilla compliments the tobacco.

Thank goodness @Andre spotted and recommend this. I absolutely love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Does anyone have a recipe to make tropical ice. I always hear people raving about this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Does anyone have a recipe to make tropical ice. I always hear people raving about this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I don't, but I would start with FA Coconut... Add Menthol to taste really. 

It might not be Tropical Ice, but I reckon it would be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> I don't, but I would start with FA Coconut... Add Menthol to taste really.
> 
> It might not be Tropical Ice, but I reckon it would be good.


Thanks bud what about adding some pineapple just don't know which brand pineapple to use


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud what about adding some pineapple just don't know which brand pineapple to use
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I'm sure that would rock - maybe the Sweet CAP Pineapple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud what about adding some pineapple just don't know which brand pineapple to use
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I heard INW pineapple or pineapple shisha was good (@Richio has experience with this one) with CAP golden pineapple some love it and some hate it. I used TFA pineapple and it was alright (not that good) I would say choose between INW and FA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev

Andre said:


> My very first 100 ml of DIY mixing after around 3 months into this awesome hobby aspect of vaping. And the honour goes to HIC's Bora Bora White tobacco. A mild and creamy cigar juice with notes of white chocolate and a spirituous edge and a special aroma. Just a little bit of this and that can change its accent completely, making it extremely versatile. The best $5 I have ever spent on vaping.



Received my concentrates that I didn't have for this. Mixed it up earlier tonight. I could not resist having a taste, so I dripped it for a while. Very nice find @Andre I already love it. Thank you again!

I cannot wait for this to steep!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> Received my concentrates that I didn't have for this. Mixed it up earlier tonight. I could not resist having a taste, so I dripped it for a while. Very nice find @Andre I already love it. Thank you again!
> 
> I cannot wait for this to steep!!


Great stuff. And the smell is heavenly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

Andre said:


> Great stuff. And the smell is heavenly.



The reason I could not leave it for a week without a little test!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

But you can't get sugar cookie V1 anymore, Unless you know something I don't? If you do please share


----------



## GregF

What is the general opinion on steeping and then adding the nic after?
My problem is I make for myself and my son and we are on different nic stregth.
It would make thing a lot easier if the nic could be added later without effecting the juice too much


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Hi All
So, DIY.
Decided that I'm gonna give this a go, decided that Mustard Milk will be a good start for me.
Looking at making a 100ml batch to start.
I'll be purchasing from https://blckvapour.co.za/

Regarding the scale, how necessary is this? Does it make the process a bit easier?
Accessories, I assume I'll need a syringe for each concentrate, one for PG/VG and one for Nic?
What else is necessary?
Can I go ahead and just throw the ingredients into the bottle I'll be using for my daily vaping?

Any other advice will be appreciated.

Thanks All

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Hi all. 

Besides getting the equipment from a eliquid retailer, where else can one get lab equipment to do this?


----------



## SAVaper

GregF said:


> What is the general opinion on steeping and then adding the nic after?
> My problem is I make for myself and my son and we are on different nic stregth.
> It would make thing a lot easier if the nic could be added later without effecting the juice too much



I am no expert, but I would guess that you could try adding the nic later and see how it taste. I can;t think the nic will change the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Hi All
> So, DIY.
> Decided that I'm gonna give this a go, decided that Mustard Milk will be a good start for me.
> Looking at making a 100ml batch to start.
> I'll be purchasing from https://blckvapour.co.za/
> 
> Regarding the scale, how necessary is this? Does it make the process a bit easier?
> Accessories, I assume I'll need a syringe for each concentrate, one for PG/VG and one for Nic?
> What else is necessary?
> Can I go ahead and just throw the ingredients into the bottle I'll be using for my daily vaping?
> 
> Any other advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks All



Hi,
I don't have a scale but plan on getting one. It does make the cleaning less.
I use a syringe for every component added. Some recipes need a lot of syringes and they all need to be cleaned.
I mix mine in the bottle I vape from.
Keep your nic in the fridge if it is PG base.

Enjoy


----------



## SAVaper

PervertedMonk said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Besides getting the equipment from a eliquid retailer, where else can one get lab equipment to do this?



You can try http://www.labequip.co.za/wcontact.php


----------



## daniel craig

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Hi All
> So, DIY.
> Decided that I'm gonna give this a go, decided that Mustard Milk will be a good start for me.
> Looking at making a 100ml batch to start.
> I'll be purchasing from https://blckvapour.co.za/
> 
> Regarding the scale, how necessary is this? Does it make the process a bit easier?
> Accessories, I assume I'll need a syringe for each concentrate, one for PG/VG and one for Nic?
> What else is necessary?
> Can I go ahead and just throw the ingredients into the bottle I'll be using for my daily vaping?
> 
> Any other advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks All


The scale makes things easier. It's not necessary, you can use syringes. When making a 100ml flavor, it'll be easier if you have a 60ml syringe for the VG. And get some 10ml syringes as well as 1ml and 5ml syringes. VG is thick so you'll need to pour the VG into the syringe. I have tried the 15g syringe and it's still too thin for VG and is very difficult to pull up. 

If you use a scale this whole process becomes much more easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Besides getting the equipment from a eliquid retailer, where else can one get lab equipment to do this?


Check out Blckvapour.co.za


----------



## Richio

@GregF
You can always make your mix and add the Nic later but then allow it to steep for a few days with the Nicotine in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

daniel craig said:


> The scale makes things easier. It's not necessary, you can use syringes. When making a 100ml flavor, it'll be easier if you have a 60ml syringe for the VG. And get some 10ml syringes as well as 1ml and 5ml syringes. VG is thick so you'll need to pour the VG into the syringe. I have tried the 15g syringe and it's still too thin for VG and is very difficult to pull up.
> 
> If you use a scale this whole process becomes much more easier.



I put some thin tubing that just fit on the tip of my syringe for the VG. It works a little slow but is less of a mess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

SAVaper said:


> I put some thin tubing that just fit on the tip of my syringe for the VG. It works a little slow but is less of a mess.


That's a good idea.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Damn, I never thought that a thread I started would be over 100 pages one day 

Thanks to all who contributed thus far

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## PervertedMonk

How necessary is a scale though? Interested in the starter kit from blkvapour, but aren't the amounts based on volumes instead of mass? Assuming it takes out the cleaning of syringes part for using the scale rather. Ant other benefits?


----------



## Effjh

PervertedMonk said:


> How necessary is a scale though? Interested in the starter kit from blkvapour, but aren't the amounts based on volumes instead of mass? Assuming it takes out the cleaning of syringes part for using the scale rather. Ant other benefits?



A scale is not necessary at all, but you are going to end up buying one eventually anyway once you realise how much of a pain in the ass it is to work with messy syringes and have to worry about cross contaminating your flavours. Just get the scale now, it's the sensible thing to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## moonunit

Agreed, a scale makes mixing so much easier! Worth the investment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

moonunit said:


> Agreed, a scale makes mixing so much easier! Worth the investment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Scale is a definite for me based on the replies I'm seeing here.
One question though, doesn't it become hard work especially when using multiple concentrates in your mix? I mean, first account for the weight of the vessel you'll be using for the mix then account for the weight of each concentrate as you add, then account for the weight of PG/VG and nicotine also. Hope this question makes sense?

Another question, your name, anything to do with Frank Zappa?


----------



## method1

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Scale is a definite for me based on the replies I'm seeing here.
> One question though, doesn't it become hard work especially when using multiple concentrates in your mix? I mean, first account for the weight of the vessel you'll be using for the mix then account for the weight of each concentrate as you add, then account for the weight of PG/VG and nicotine also. Hope this question makes sense?
> 
> Another question, your name, anything to do with Frank Zappa?



read this:

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2iq3km/botboy141_guide_to_mixing_by_weight/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Effjh

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Scale is a definite for me based on the replies I'm seeing here.
> One question though, doesn't it become hard work especially when using multiple concentrates in your mix? I mean, first account for the weight of the vessel you'll be using for the mix then account for the weight of each concentrate as you add, then account for the weight of PG/VG and nicotine also. Hope this question makes sense?
> 
> Another question, your name, anything to do with Frank Zappa?



Use something like http://breaktru.com/ejuicemeup.zip

You can get the weights from the link @method1 posted. Some use 1g p/ml for flavours, I personally use the weight of PG for all my flavours. From there on it is just set and forget, the software does the calculations for you.


----------



## moonunit

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Scale is a definite for me based on the replies I'm seeing here.
> One question though, doesn't it become hard work especially when using multiple concentrates in your mix? I mean, first account for the weight of the vessel you'll be using for the mix then account for the weight of each concentrate as you add, then account for the weight of PG/VG and nicotine also. Hope this question makes sense?
> 
> Another question, your name, anything to do with Frank Zappa?



Haha, unfortunately not, just liked the name.

Valley Vapour has a scale that has a tare function, so you can zero the scale after each concentrate/PG/VG/Nic. Just don't forget to zero it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Thanks @method1 @Effjh 
What I mean is, say I begin with my VG, that weights x amount and I know that my Strawberry concentrate weighs y amount, I need to add Strawberry until the scale shows the sum of X + Y. So I'll need to keep track of this as the mixing continues because X and Y will change as ingredients are added?


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> Use something like http://breaktru.com/ejuicemeup.zip
> 
> You can get the weights from the link @method1 posted. Some use 1g p/ml for flavours, I personally use the weight of PG for all my flavours. From there on it is just set and forget, the software does the calculations for you.



e-liquid-recipes.com does all the calculations for you too.


SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Thanks @method1 @Effjh
> What I mean is, say I begin with my VG, that weights x amount and I know that my Strawberry concentrate weighs y amount, I need to add Strawberry until the scale shows the sum of X + Y. So I'll need to keep track of this as the mixing continues because X and Y will change as ingredients are added?



That's all covered in the guide - but in short, using the TARE function of the scale will deal with that.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

method1 said:


> e-liquid-recipes.com does all the calculations for you too.
> 
> 
> That's all covered in the guide - but in short, using the TARE function of the scale will deal with that.


That's cool...TARE.
Thanks, that answers that.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

moonunit said:


> Haha, unfortunately not, just liked the name.
> 
> Valley Vapour has a scale that has a tare function, so you can zero the scale after each concentrate/PG/VG/Nic. Just don't forget to zero it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that helps


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Thank again all
Order has been placed with BlckVapour....wish me luck. This is what I got, hope it's enough to get me started. 

*1x Peach Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml 
1x Pineapple Peach Concentrate (FW) - 10ml 
1x Peach (Juicy) Flavor Concentrate DX (TFA) - 10ml 
2x Syringe (Graduated) - 5ml 
2x Bottle Amber 100ml Glass 
1x Strawberry Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 50ml 
1x Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 50ml 
10x Pipette 3ml 
2x Syringe (Graduated) - 20ml 
2x Syringe (Graduated) - 50ml 
6x Dropper Bottle (100ml) 
1x Digital Scale - 0.01/ 200g 
2x Beaker 50ml 
1x VG (Vegetable Glycerine) - 500ml 
1x PG (Propylene Glycol) - 500ml 
1x Nicotine (100ml) - PG *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PervertedMonk

Thanks for all the advice. While I was browsing recipes I noticed that some concentrates show warnings of certain chemicals being added. Look I'm no saint since I'm coming from smoking the stinkies, but would prefer when I mix my own that I avoid these concentrates which show these health warnings. However the mixers who sell their stuff, do you think it's worth it for them to at least inform us that their juices contain some of these chemicals for information sake?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkev

Anyone have a recipe that is in any way similar to Vape Orenda - Whirling Dervish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

kevkev said:


> Anyone have a recipe that is in any way similar to Vape Orenda - Whirling Dervish?



I wish

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Here's what looks like retire Boom Sap Ejuice recipes, they so kindly posted on Reddit

BoomSapeJuice

*The Professor*


Banana nut bread (TFA) - 7%


Cinnamon Churro (TFA) 2%


French Vanilla (TFA) - 1%


Sugar Cookie (TFA) - 3%


Sweetener (TFA) - .5%


Vanillin (TFA) - 2%
This flavor was intended to be a Banana Nut Bread, not overly loaded with banana, but enough to get the sweet and full flavor on the inhale, and the exhale tasting like the bread flavor that the dish left behind. Banana Nut Bread was a good starter flavor, but was too simple in flavor; it had banana, but it wasn't overbearing, and came already with a cinnamon undertone and a very slight sweet taste. Almost lacking the entire bread concept. The Cinnamon Churro had a dry, grainy taste, lacking in sweetener (causing the recipe to need sweetening at the end), but it ended up complimenting the cinnamon in the Banana Nut Bread flavoring.

Now, with the two ingredients, I had a dry banana grain taste with an exhale of pure cinnamon...It was too harsh. I threw in French Vanilla to take the edge off of the cinnamon and it worked, but ended up masking part of the grain taste. After a couple tests, Sugar Cookie helped kick in the bread flavor, and added a sweet smell to the vapor cloud. I preferred my vape to also taste sweet, so after adding a tiny bit of Sweetener, it really helped kick it up. Lastly, the Vanillin added a thick mouthfeel to the mix, without overpowering the Cinnamon. This was a solid ADV during that winter.

*The Charlie*


Honeydew (TFA) - 4%


Swedish Gummy (TFA) - 6% 


Sweetener (TFA) - 1%
TFA's Swedish Gummy is really a one of a kind; I get specifically the candy flavor without it being overly sweet, and the gummy candy aftertaste that has melded very well with any fruit that I've paired it with (so far). Mixing it alone works well for a simple vape, but adding a bright, tangy flavor helped add a body to the sweet candy. The one note that I took from this is that by itself, the Honeydew was a bit too citric, and a few customers noted that the Honeydew was rather tart. If I use Sweetener, I try to keep it at .5% or less, but raising the percentage helped smooth out the tart note and bring the honeydew down a small amount to a more realistic flavor.

*The Stark*


Lychee (TFA) - 8%


Koolada (TFA) - .25%


Pear (TFA) - 2%


Sour(20%) (TFA) - .75%
Lychee, before getting into mixing, was a total curiosity to me. Since making and discontinuing the Stark, I've tried multiple Lychee flavors that all have different profiles, so my palate is not going to be your compass on this berry. However, from standalone at 6%, it had a bright, fleshy taste and an eccentric sweet aftertaste unlike most other Western fruits. To help round out the sweet, I took Pear, an earthy, thick pear flavor at a low percent. Even down at a 1% test, the earthiness really took down the high note of the Lychee, and adding TFA's Sour(20%) helped neutralize the earthiness and let the Lychee dominate, albeit at a lower level than originally. Lastly, and this is totally to preference, I used Koolada to give it a cool feeling. The Koolada was awesome at builds above .3 ohms, but lower and it ended up becoming a bit too cold to really taste.

http://www.boomsap.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Hi All
So, after making my first Mustard Milk batch, I decided to try something. 
Came out quite nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dane

Good news...Turns out my suspected PG sensitivity was not an allergy, it was due to some exceptionally poor quality PG I got. Got some new PG and all is well now. Lesson, if it smells funky and tastes funky it probably is not good for you! 

Moving on, I have made close to 20 different recipes from e-liquid-recipes.com (mostly from DIYorDIEs stuff) and although I made a sub here and there I am very happy with the results so far! 

Note: I do understand that subbing will result in a different recipe from the original, but hey if it tastes great then it works for me, but I will in time get all of the originals.

These are exceptional so far:
- Rhodonite (subbed FA Almond for FA Hazelnut at 0.2% but I could have left it out I don't believe it makes a difference, and INW raspberry for TFA Raspberry Sweet - it's a favorite among my colleagues) 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/180127/Rhodonite+by+%5B+ENYAWREKLAW+%5D

- Bronuts (Made the original and Love this stuff!! Going to try some Bavarian cream with it next)
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/189384/BRONUTS+by+%5BENYAWREKLAW%5D

- Strawberry Yogurt (For me this is great, love the sour yogurt note it's very unique taste, subbed the caramel for TFA Caramel DX)
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/208660/Strawberry+Yogurts+by+%5BENYAWREKLAW%5D

- Fruitloops and cereal milk (Awesome!), I can't seem to find the original recipe online, I thought it was one of Wayne's recipes but it's not.

- Bust-a-nut (subbed FW Hazelnut for FA Hazelnut at 1% and bavarian cream for TFAs version, this is quite good so far, will definitely get FW Hazelnut to see what the original is like)
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/99179/Bust-a-Nut

Mixing tried and tested recipes really makes this DIY thing a lot easier!

Regards
Dane

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

Dane said:


> Good news...Turns out my suspected PG sensitivity was not an allergy, it was due to some exceptionally poor quality PG I got. Got some new PG and all is well now. Lesson, if it smells funky and tastes funky it probably is not good for you!
> 
> Moving on, I have made close to 20 different recipes from e-liquid-recipes.com (mostly from DIYorDIEs stuff) and although I made a sub here and there I am very happy with the results so far!
> 
> Note: I do understand that subbing will result in a different recipe from the original, but hey if it tastes great then it works for me, but I will in time get all of the originals.
> 
> These are exceptional so far:
> - Rhodonite (subbed FA Almond for FA Hazelnut at 0.2% but I could have left it out I don't believe it makes a difference, and INW raspberry for TFA Raspberry Sweet - it's a favorite among my colleagues)
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/180127/Rhodonite+by+%5B+ENYAWREKLAW+%5D
> 
> - Bronuts (Made the original and Love this stuff!! Going to try some Bavarian cream with it next)
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/189384/BRONUTS+by+%5BENYAWREKLAW%5D
> 
> - Strawberry Yogurt (For me this is great, love the sour yogurt note it's very unique taste, subbed the caramel for TFA Caramel DX)
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/208660/Strawberry+Yogurts+by+%5BENYAWREKLAW%5D
> 
> - Fruitloops and cereal milk (Awesome!), I can't seem to find the original recipe online, I thought it was one of Wayne's recipes but it's not.
> 
> - Bust-a-nut (subbed FW Hazelnut for FA Hazelnut at 1% and bavarian cream for TFAs version, this is quite good so far, will definitely get FW Hazelnut to see what the original is like)
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/99179/Bust-a-Nut
> 
> Mixing tried and tested recipes really makes this DIY thing a lot easier!
> 
> Regards
> Dane


Great to hear you got sorted with the PG. Totally agree with you on mixing tried and tested recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

So I got most of my DIY stuff, 3x30ml batches steeping, now for the question. How to store all those small bottles, pipettes, syringes, glass beakers etc?


----------



## Dane

This is what's currently steeping / ageing. Enough to keep me busy for some time...

















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Petrus said:


> So I got most of my DIY stuff, 3x30ml batches steeping, now for the question. How to store all those small bottles, pipettes, syringes, glass beakers etc?


Afternoon @Petrus , get yourself a few clear plastic containers of various sizes to store everything in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Deckie said:


> Afternoon @Petrus , get yourself a few clear plastic containers of various sizes to store everything in.


I see my next stop is plastic world.


----------



## Deckie

Petrus said:


> I see my next stop is plastic world.


Definitely, but one tends to get lost and confused.


----------



## Viper_SA

Wanted to try this with Graham Cracker, but I never ordered it  subbed with INW Biscuit, and it works very well as a shake and vape. Just thought it up today, mixed it tonight, and just had a taste. I like it.




Any suggestions on how it can improve welcome. Reminds me a lot of White Label's Key Lime Pie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dayyaan_23

Hey everyone 
I was wondering if anyone has made a clone recipe for milkman milky o's or has a recipe that is similar


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Wanted to try this with Graham Cracker, but I never ordered it  subbed with INW Biscuit, and it works very well as a shake and vape. Just thought it up today, mixed it tonight, and just had a taste. I like it.
> 
> View attachment 58869
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how it can improve welcome. Reminds me a lot of White Label's Key Lime Pie


So is FW Keylime good then?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

rogue zombie said:


> So is FW Keylime good then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I quite like it @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> I quite like it @rogue zombie


Thank you. I will get some then.

I need to check because FW flavours are usual either a hit or a miss. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

rogue zombie said:


> Thank you. I will get some then.
> 
> I need to check because FW flavours are usual either a hit or a miss.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I have seen some FW concentrates used up to 10 - 12%, but I took a guess/gamble, and went with 4%. Really nice. Just needs some pie crust effect, and I'm thinking of adding some INW Sesame when it arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> I have seen some FW concentrates used up to 10 - 12%, but I took a guess/gamble, and went with 4%. Really nice. Just needs some pie crust effect, and I'm thinking of adding some INW Sesame when it arrives.


Nice man. 

Your recipe pretty much looks like what I would want in it, so I will have to give it a go. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

rogue zombie said:


> Nice man.
> 
> Your recipe pretty much looks like what I would want in it, so I will have to give it a go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Cool, let me know how it turns out. I'm really not sure, but do you get a pie crust type flavor? Only worked with TFA apple pie before, never really dabbled much in the bakery juices.


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Cool, let me know how it turns out. I'm really not sure, but do you get a pie crust type flavor? Only worked with TFA apple pie before, never really dabbled much in the bakery juices.


Ya as far as I recall, TFA and FW have a Pie Crust flavour. Or you can use Acetyl Pyrazine 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Also TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust at low percentage will give you a Crust effect 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

@rogue zombie, I have acetyl pyrazine, what % would you recommend.


----------



## method1

Viper_SA said:


> @rogue zombie, I have acetyl pyrazine, what % would you recommend.



0.5 is a good starting point

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> 0.5 is a good starting point


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

I might add some Vienna cream to tbe Catalan cream on the next tester.


----------



## Deckie

My 2c - I've been playing around quite a bit with FW Key Lime & have found it to fade over time & with that if you add a crust undertone, it tends to become dominant. I've found that using FW Key lime at 4-5% & adding FA Lime Tahity (cold pressed) 1% seems to hold the fading a bit. @Viper_SA & @rogue zombie try using FW Biscuit, Sweet Cream or Fresh Cream with 0,5% Sweetner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Deckie said:


> My 2c - I've been playing around quite a bit with INW Key Lime & have found it to fade over time & with that if you add a crust undertone, it tends to become dominant. I've found that using INW Key lime at 4-5% & adding FA Lime Tahity (cold pressed) 1% seems to hold the fading a bit. @Viper_SA & @rogue zombie try using INW Biscuit, Sweet Cream or Fresh Cream with 0,5% Sweetner.



AFAIK there is no INW key lime?


----------



## Deckie

method1 said:


> AFAIK there is no INW key lime?


Apologies , I had INW on my brain, OP amended appropriately


----------



## method1

Deckie said:


> Apologies , I had INW on my brain, OP amended appropriately



Hehe INW on the brain, another vaping side effect


----------



## Deckie

method1 said:


> Hehe INW on the brain, another vaping side effect


Lol, too true, spent the afternoon mixing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jlw777

Just a quick question, I spend about 800 - 900 a month on commercial juices. If I start diy, how would the cost compare?


----------



## gertvanjoe

jlw777 said:


> Just a quick question, I spend about 800 - 900 a month on commercial juices. If I start diy, how would the cost compare?


starting cost would be about the same but you can make it as cheap or expensive as you likr. Rule of thumb I would say a running cost of about R1.50 / ml

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jlw777

I need scale, syringe, bottles, vg, pg, and flavourings. Enough?

So many flavour brands. Which is the most popular?

Pg based nicotine means it factors into ratio of pg/vg?


----------



## Andre

jlw777 said:


> I need scale, syringe, bottles, vg, pg, and flavourings. Enough?
> 
> So many flavour brands. Which is the most popular?
> 
> Pg based nicotine means it factors into ratio of pg/vg?


Yip, that should do it. Do consider some spouts for flow control when you add into the container on your scale.

For a long time TFA concentrates were most widely available here, probably still is. Personally, I like FA concentrates as you need far less for the same result. But, a lot depends on your recipe. I first researched and collected popular recipes, which also suited my tastes, before I ordered my first concentrates.

Yes, correct as to your assumption on PG based nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks @Yiannaki for the generous offer, and @Andre ... I'm getting some Bergamot and for now I'm going to try replicate my favourite tea - Earl Grey (black no sugar) 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Switchy

Okay so, reporting back from my first DIY Liquid making:

*Recipe 1*
PG/VG ratio of 30/70
Nicotine level: 3mg
Flavour Percentage: 20%

10% TFA Bubblegum
10% TFA Cotton Candy
Steeping Time: 1 day

*Results*
Opening the bottle and putting your nose up close takes you back to your childhood with those cheap blue bubblegums you use to be able to buy 10 for 50c. As soon as you are done sniffing the bottle, you can actually "taste" the candy floss at the back of your nasal passage.

Dripping at 85watts on 0.26 ohms
The taste is okay, you get a fruity taste on the inhale, and after exhaling, your lips and mouth does taste of bubblegum.

Dripping at 70watts on 0.26ohms
More or less the same as on 85watts, but the bubblegum is starting to come through on the inhale.

Dripping at 55watts on 0.26ohms
Just...wow... definitely a low power vape juice. The bubblegum flavour on the inhale is really potent,
your mouth and lips even have that bubblegum aftertaste. The sweetness stiill lingers as I take another toot just for the sake of it.

*Recipe 2*
PG/VG ratio of 30/70
Nicotine level: 3mg
Flavour Percentage: 20%

8% TFA Bubblegum
8% TFA Cotton Candy
4% TFA Bavarian Cream
Steeping Time: 1 day

*Results*
More or less the same smell as recipe one, but not as sweet. Feels like the smell is lacking something, but hell, my first go at this so lets try it out.

Dripping at 55watts on 0.26 ohms
The taste is so-so, definitely not as good as recipe 1 was at low wattage, but definitely not a throw-away.

Dripping at 70watts on 0.26ohms
Flavour is more pronounced than what it was at 55watts, the sweetness and bubblegum is starting to come through on the inhale.

Dripping at 85watts on 0.26ohms
Sweetspot reached. This is for sure a higher watter liquid. Now I know at this point most of you would have thought, "Well you didn't really let it steep..." and I know this.

Seeing as I only made 20ml's of each, I tried to not drain the 2 bottles in a day. Recipe 1 stayed consistent in taste after a period of 1 week. Recipe 2 has definitely improved with age, although the 20ml bottle is now nearly finished. 

*What I learned:*
The addition of Bavarian Cream definitely requires a longer steeping period. If I wasn't so hasty in testing out my first mixes, I probably would have had a better vape altogether. Recipe 2 is now properly vapable at lower power, and I can drip it continuously.

I have mixed another 60ml's of recipe 1 and will be handing out tasters somewhere later this week.
So far I have had compliments on both recipe 1 and 2 and can't wait to try out a new recipe soon.

Sorry for long post, enthusiasm has me going!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## moonunit

@Switchy great write up on the recipes! 

Just a note, something I learned along the way is beware of high% recipes, they can give a wierd chemical taste. Rather start lower and add to your next mixture if you feel you it's not quite right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchy

@moonunit 
Agree 100%, only reason I went so high is that I read on a couple of places that the Bubblegum flavour is not a very potent flavour by itself.

That is why I now mixed a larger batch, and if this larger batch comes out the same as the smaller batch, then atleast I know it works for this recipe.

My new recipe I'm trying is a strawberry/banana/yoghurt type mix, and the flavour percentage comes out to around 16% of the total.

Will report my findings as soon as I have tested it.

Also, thank you for the input, making notes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Andre @rogue zombie, I mixed up a small batch of Bora Bora White on Saturday and added 0.5% FA Blackcurrant. Running in a Cyclone on a Reo, 28 awg 316L SS at around 0.67 ohm. Really like the effect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre @rogue zombie, I mixed up a small batch of Bora Bora White on Saturday and added 0.5% FA Blackcurrant. Running in a Cyclone on a Reo, 28 awg 316L SS at around 0.67 ohm. Really like the effect.


Blackcurrant. Wow, ya I can imagine it would go nicely with tobaccos.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Yah @rogue zombie, I mixed it up just before I ordered the Smoked Plum. Been looking for something like dried apricot or prune to add to tobacco.


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre @rogue zombie, I mixed up a small batch of Bora Bora White on Saturday and added 0.5% FA Blackcurrant. Running in a Cyclone on a Reo, 28 awg 316L SS at around 0.67 ohm. Really like the effect.


Great stuff. I can only imagine Black Currant, with it sweet and tart notes, will make it a very interesting vape. Shall give it a go. One of the reasons I like Bora Bora - very versatile. 
Did you add the Vanilla Classic to this batch?


----------



## rogue zombie

I also have some INW Smoked Plum. I haven't come up with anything good.

So if you guys do find how to use it well @Viper_ZA @Andre, please keep me posted.

It is a great flavour though!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> Great stuff. I can only imagine Black Currant, with it sweet and tart notes, will make it a very interesting vape. Shall give it a go. One of the reasons I like Bora Bora - very versatile.
> Did you add the Vanilla Classic to this batch?



Yes @Andre, completely original this batch. Also mixed the the one with the Nut Mic and a straight up one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I also have some INW Smoked Plum. I haven't come up with anything good.
> 
> So if you guys do find how to use it well @Viper_ZA @Andre, please keep me posted.
> 
> It is a great flavour though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I found a recipe here, which sounds interesting. However, FA Desert Ship, which I do not have, seems to be the main player. Once I get my hands on same, shall mix it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Andre said:


> I found a recipe here, which sounds interesting. However, FA Desert Ship, which I do not have, seems to be the main player. Once I get my hands on same, shall mix it up.



Also been looking for Desert Ship locally, sure VV will be able to bring it in. You could always try it with Storm, will probably not be the same, but could be good in it's own way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I found a recipe here, which sounds interesting. However, FA Desert Ship, which I do not have, seems to be the main player. Once I get my hands on same, shall mix it up.


Nice find. The percentages look spot on for FA Tobacco. I'd love to try that.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Andre, Storm to me tastes like herbs more than tobacco. Almost like camphor/menthol combo with very slight hints of tobacco. Maybe TFA Turkish could be subbed for Desert Ship.


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre, Storm to me tastes like herbs more than tobacco. Almost like camphor/menthol combo with very slight hints of tobacco. Maybe TFA Turkish could be subbed for Desert Ship.


Yeah, my understanding is that Desert Ship is spicy. Think I shall wait until I have that in hand, thank you.


----------



## Viper_SA

I just assumed Desert Ship refers to "Camel" and thought of the Turkish blend. Will PM you a snippet from HIC's notes. Not sure if the copyright etc. allows me to post it here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

*On a quest for the perfect banana split vape: 




MY CURRENT RECIPE FOR 6mg Nico brew attachFull59024
*
36mg VG nicotine base : 16.67%
PG : 12.5%
VG : 49.84%
Banana fosters : 2%
Banana concentrate : 2 %
Milk : 4%
Banana split : 8%
Vanilla 10 : 5%

Needs to steep for 2 more days but the smell is out of this world.
Will post vape outcome.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dane

If you enjoy sugary, fluffy vanilla cake, you should really try out the Funfetti recipe from DIYorDIE. Love this stuff!

I had to make a few subs as I just don't have the v1's ...so here is how I mixed it up:

TFA Cheescake (Graham Crust) - 3%
TFA Marshmallow - 2%
TFA VBIC - 3%
TFA Vanilla Custard - 2%
CAP Sugar Cookie v2 - 6%
FA Joy - 0.75%

Mixed at 70/30 VG/PG

Total flavour - 16.75%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

Has anyone here mixed BroNuts chocolate donuts? I want to know how important Joy is to the mix, the percentage is low 0.7, but I don't have any Joy.
Can I sub it with something else?


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> Has anyone here mixed BroNuts chocolate donuts? I want to know how important Joy is to the mix, the percentage is low 0.7, but I don't have any Joy.
> Can I sub it with something else?


I have no idea unfortunately. This is HIC's notes on Joy:

_If you're familiar with funnel cakes, imagine glazed funnel cakes. That's my best description of Joy - sweet, oil-fried, doughy flavor with vanilla. I find it a very appealing standalone vape from 2% to 3%; over 3% is cloying to me. Joy boosts spice flavors, especially when the spices are hidden, as in Catalan Cream, Apple Pie, and tobaccos. Joy can add glaze-like flavor to bakery recipes, especially when used with FA Vanilla Classic. My best results with Joy have mostly included Cookie and creamy vanilla flavors. I consider Joy the best bakery development in years for no-diketone vapers._

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kevkev

Greyz said:


> Has anyone here mixed BroNuts chocolate donuts? I want to know how important Joy is to the mix, the percentage is low 0.7, but I don't have any Joy.
> Can I sub it with something else?



I have mixed it without Joy, came out pretty good imo. Do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> I have no idea unfortunately. This is HIC's notes on Joy:
> 
> _If you're familiar with funnel cakes, imagine glazed funnel cakes. That's my best description of Joy - sweet, oil-fried, doughy flavor with vanilla. I find it a very appealing standalone vape from 2% to 3%; over 3% is cloying to me. Joy boosts spice flavors, especially when the spices are hidden, as in Catalan Cream, Apple Pie, and tobaccos. Joy can add glaze-like flavor to bakery recipes, especially when used with FA Vanilla Classic. My best results with Joy have mostly included Cookie and creamy vanilla flavors. I consider Joy the best bakery development in years for no-diketone vapers._


Thanks Andre I'll shop around for some Joy. I don't want to waste as I plan on mixing a 50ml tester 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

kevkev said:


> I have mixed it without Joy, came out pretty good imo. Do it.


Okay okay now you got MY FOMO ampt lol
I'll mix up a 20ml batch and test.
Thanks for the push  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane

Greyz said:


> Okay okay now you got MY FOMO ampt lol
> I'll mix up a 20ml batch and test.
> Thanks for the push
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I have no doubt it will still taste good, however according to Wayne's notes Joy is the star of the recipe:

_*"FA Joy:* So the CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut flavor is the main note. Its the flavor that contains everything we need. But the real secret weapon is the Joy. This is a very odd and specific flavor. It pretty much tastes like nothing you've had before, and ONLY a supporting flavor. This recipe is the PERFECT example of how to use it effectively. FA Joy is the *star* of this recipe and should not be replaced nor omitted. It gives off a nice waxy sweetness while adding some cakey body. In this recipe the FA Joy plays its role exactly as it should. Giving the entire mix that special cake flavor you get from baked treats. I can't exactly pinpoint what the flavor is, but you will understand once you mix this up. And that sweetness you get from FA Joy dances perfectly with the chocolate. It's almost as if they were made for each other. You don't need much of it, so at 0.75% you get it to support the doughnut just enough without adding any weight or unwanted flavors. " - http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/bronuts/_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz

Dane said:


> I have no doubt it will still taste good, however according to Wayne's notes Joy is the star of the recipe:
> 
> _*"FA Joy:* So the CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut flavor is the main note. Its the flavor that contains everything we need. But the real secret weapon is the Joy. This is a very odd and specific flavor. It pretty much tastes like nothing you've had before, and ONLY a supporting flavor. This recipe is the PERFECT example of how to use it effectively. FA Joy is the *star* of this recipe and should not be replaced nor omitted. It gives off a nice waxy sweetness while adding some cakey body. In this recipe the FA Joy plays its role exactly as it should. Giving the entire mix that special cake flavor you get from baked treats. I can't exactly pinpoint what the flavor is, but you will understand once you mix this up. And that sweetness you get from FA Joy dances perfectly with the chocolate. It's almost as if they were made for each other. You don't need much of it, so at 0.75% you get it to support the doughnut just enough without adding any weight or unwanted flavors. " - http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/bronuts/_


I ordered some many concentrates and can't believe I forgot about Joy. Now I'm totally lost as to try it without or not. I hate to waste good concentrate that could have gone to something else.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane

Greyz said:


> I ordered some many concentrates and can't believe I forgot about Joy. Now I'm totally lost as to try it without or not. I hate to waste good concentrate that could have gone to something else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Why not go ahead and mix up a small batch like you intended to? No harm in making a small batch and I don't believe you will waste 'good' concentrate. It will still be yummy. If you were closer I would have spotted you some Joy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

It will still be good, no doubt, joy does add a little something that fulfills the flavour profile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

50ml tester.......brave man

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Just tried this after a week long steep. Great stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jlw777

Hi

I want to start diy

I installed ejuice me up and downloaded some receipes

For example, I want 70VG/ 30pg
Some of the receipes are 50/50 or 80/20

Changing the composition won't affect the flavour?

Would I just enter the value on ejuice me up and go with it?

And the ejuice up doesn't display weight after ingredients input. Is weight display only for paid version?


----------



## B1G_WH1T3

jlw777 said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to start diy
> 
> I installed ejuice me up and downloaded some receipes
> 
> For example, I want 70VG/ 30pg
> Some of the receipes are 50/50 or 80/20
> 
> Changing the composition won't affect the flavour?
> 
> Would I just enter the value on ejuice me up and go with it?
> 
> And the ejuice up doesn't display weight after ingredients input. Is weight display only for paid version?



It's rather hard to say some recipes are specifically made for a flavor profile, I have a juice here I made in 90/10 and 70/30, the 90/10 taste so bad, flavor is muted etc, and going on 70/30 it's like a new juice.

Try and stick to recipes otherwise make 70/30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

jlw777 said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to start diy
> 
> I installed ejuice me up and downloaded some receipes
> 
> For example, I want 70VG/ 30pg
> Some of the receipes are 50/50 or 80/20
> 
> Changing the composition won't affect the flavour?
> 
> Would I just enter the value on ejuice me up and go with it?
> 
> And the ejuice up doesn't display weight after ingredients input. Is weight display only for paid version?



I would also try to do what the recipe says or only change it slightly to start with. If is says 40/60 then you can try 30/70 and see what works.

You have to add the weights into Ejuice-me-up. Check under tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

jlw777 said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to start diy
> 
> I installed ejuice me up and downloaded some receipes
> 
> For example, I want 70VG/ 30pg
> Some of the receipes are 50/50 or 80/20
> 
> Changing the composition won't affect the flavour?
> 
> Would I just enter the value on ejuice me up and go with it?
> 
> And the ejuice up doesn't display weight after ingredients input. Is weight display only for paid version?


If a recipe call for very high VG (90+), you could use a bit less of the concentrates and vice versa. PG is a better carrier of flavour. I mix at 40PG/60VG. Most recipes nowadays are based on 30PG/70VG, but I use the percentages for the latter and flavour is fine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The_Ice

Viper_SA said:


> Damn, I never thought that a thread I started would be over 100 pages one day
> 
> Thanks to all who contributed thus far


Hi all diy'ers, I've just finished reading this thread from page 1 to 104.

Thank you all so much your selfless contributions.
I've been vaping on a mix of coconut dx, dulce de leche and cotton candy (a budget thing) but im now awaiting a nice big order including cream strawberry litchi pear lime Grahamcracker blueberry sweetener vanilla peanutbutter banana koolada dragonfruit doublechocolate frosteddonut.

I know some are a bit weird but I made the order when I was about 40 pages in and slightly drunk  

Special mention to @rogue zombie @Viper_SA it feels to me like you had the vision of what this thread could be and stuck to it throughout. Of course thank you to each and every post and contribution from everyone the community, even the "silly" noob questions asked. These were answered fantastically and completely by the diy greats to the degree where they even answered the questions not even yet asked. Well done ecigssa diy'ers, I am honoured to be amongst you and learn. Will report on my findings as soon as I have mixed and steeped and of course tasted...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

@The_Ice awesome post mate. Thanks for the special mention, but to be fair, many others contributed greatly to this thread. @method1 springs to mind right now, but tbere are countless others. I feel like I simply provided the canvas for the artists to paint all their masterpieces in one place. Thruth be told, I could not afford all the commercial juices and needed some serious help with diy. I made some crappy stuff, and I laugh when I read some of my older posts now, but it kept me vaping at least. Best of luck with the endeavour, it's quite a ride.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

@The_Ice well done for reading the whole thread. Not many would have done that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GregF

GregF said:


> Well I did make it
> Jagermeister - 2%
> Red Energy - 4%
> 
> Clyrolinx flavours
> Taste like a Jager Bomb. The Jagermeister is a bit strong. Maybe a steep would help but I would probably make the Jagermeister 1% next time.
> 
> I did also make a Vodka and Red Energy
> Vodka - 1%
> Red Energy - 4%
> This wasn't bad at all.





kyle_redbull said:


> Sounds interesting give some feedback after the steep.



OK here is the feedback
The "Jagerbomb" did calm down quite a lot and ended up being a mild Jagerbomb, which wasn't bad.
After mixing and tasting it was quite harsh, so if you like Jagermeister then I would reckon make it about 3 or 4% to keep that strong Jagermeister taste after a steep. The red Energy I would leave at 4 or 5%

The Vodka and Red Energy didn't change much after a steep and I still vape this every now and again between the tobacco mixes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Pindyman

KZOR said:


> *On a quest for the perfect banana split vape:
> View attachment 59024
> View attachment 59025
> 
> 
> MY CURRENT RECIPE FOR 6mg Nico brew attachFull59024
> *
> 36mg VG nicotine base : 16.67%
> PG : 12.5%
> VG : 49.84%
> Banana fosters : 2%
> Banana concentrate : 2 %
> Milk : 4%
> Banana split : 8%
> Vanilla 10 : 5%
> 
> Needs to steep for 2 more days but the smell is out of this world.
> Will post vape outcome.



Keen to try this one...are you using Cap TFA or FW concentrates?


----------



## Petrus

To all you Cinnamon lovers here is something that is so damn close to Cinnabon (HRH loves this shop and me ). I think the bakery guys will just love it.
8% Grahmcracker
4% Sugar Cookie
3% Caramel
1% Ethyl Maltol.

Steep for at least 1 week and you will be blown away.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Petrus said:


> To all you Cinnamon lovers here is something that is so damn close to Cinnabon (HRH loves this shop and me ). I think the bakery guys will just love it.
> 8% Grahmcracker
> 4% Sugar Cookie
> 3% Caramel
> 1% Ethyl Maltol.
> 
> Steep for at least 1 week and you will be blown away.


Sorry, concentrates TFA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dane

I accidently mixed up a batch of mustard milk with strawberry ripe instead of the normal strawberry as per the recipe and my word is it tasty. Definitely prefer it this way! 

Let's call it:

Ripe Mustard Milk 
TFA Strawberry Ripe - 6%
TFA VBIC - 8% 

I let it steep for 2 weeks and its awesome currently!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dane

Petrus said:


> To all you Cinnamon lovers here is something that is so damn close to Cinnabon (HRH loves this shop and me ). I think the bakery guys will just love it.
> 8% Grahmcracker
> 4% Sugar Cookie
> 3% Caramel
> 1% Ethyl Maltol.
> 
> Steep for at least 1 week and you will be blown away.


Here is one you can also try. I mixed it up 2 weeks ago and I am definitely a fan, really enjoying it! Also reminds me of cinnabon. I adapted it from the original on eliquid recipes online.







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Dane said:


> I accidently mixed up a batch of mustard milk with strawberry ripe instead of the normal strawberry as per the recipe and my word is it tasty. Definitely prefer it this way!
> 
> Let's call it:
> 
> Ripe Mustard Milk
> TFA Strawberry Ripe - 6%
> TFA VBIC - 8%
> 
> I let it steep for 2 weeks and its awesome currently!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lol I made the same mistake the first time too. Was actually very nice actually. 
If you wanna try something different, I now mix it at 4% Strawberry and 4% Strawberry Ripe to 7% VBIC. I find that Strawberry ripe doesn't last after 2 weeks and fades away that's why I upped the Ripe. 
Better than the original IMO 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dane

Greyz said:


> Lol I made the same mistake the first time too. Was actually very nice actually.
> If you wanna try something different, I now mix it at 4% Strawberry and 4% Strawberry Ripe to 7% VBIC. I find that Strawberry ripe doesn't last after 2 weeks and fades away that's why I upped the Ripe.
> Better than the original IMO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks, yeah will definitely do that next time. The strawberry right now is quite subtle (which I quite like) so I am sure it will fade with time like you mentioned...will just have to finish it quick 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Dane said:


> Thanks, yeah will definitely do that next time. The strawberry right now is quite subtle (which I quite like) so I am sure it will fade with time like you mentioned...will just have to finish it quick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I'm keen on your cinnabon recipe thanks for it, I'll give that a bash. I have all the concentrates. 

I still mix up my MM with 7% Strawberry Ripe and 7% VBIC because that's awesome as a shake and vape. Great for when u can't wait. 
I use TFA VBIC and at 8% I get harsh throat hit. It's why I use 7%. If u don't have that problem use 8%.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Good morning. How do you test your DIY juices. At this moment I am using one of my Reo Mini 's but it is a hassle to clean every time. Would a dripper work better?


----------



## Greyz

Petrus said:


> Good morning. How do you test your DIY juices. At this moment I am using one of my Reo Mini 's but it is a hassle to clean every time. Would a dripper work better?


Hi Petrus,

For testing my juices I always use a dripper, it's just easier and if I want to change up flavours I just dry burn and rewick.
Tanks and wick can easily carry the flavour from the previous juice and ruin your testing. 

Dripper namely Sapor FTW

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I use a non-BF cyclone for my tobacco tests a d my Odins for DLH juices ment for sub-ohm tanks @Petrus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cam

i have a set of derringers that i build a single on. find that little attie is top perfect for the job.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

cam said:


> i have a set of derringers that i build a single on. find that little attie is top perfect for the job.


I love the Derringer drippers, small compact and flavourful. Great for juice testing.
Just don't over drip else you get a free sip if ejuice. Other than that excellent drippers you have there 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## cam

they can get messy. definitely made for tasting and not travel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Thanks Guys. Now my hunt for a dripper? Any local drippers you would recommend? I have looked at the Petri?


----------



## moonunit

Also drippers for testing, mostly a Double vision with a single coil twisted build and airflow closed up a bit, otherwise an Avo and I just drop straight onto the coil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## cam

Petrus said:


> Thanks Guys. Now my hunt for a dripper? Any local drippers you would recommend? I have looked at the Petri?


petri is a winner. although mine lives on my paddy vape mech and is used for savouring and not tasting. any goodflavour dripper will work if you are not dedecating one or 3 to tasting. my 3 derringer are not all original. one is a clone and honestly still bang on. i just prefer the tiny chamber for tasting. 
great on small quantities . and with a single in there frequent rewicking is no pain at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Dane said:


> I accidently mixed up a batch of mustard milk with strawberry ripe instead of the normal strawberry as per the recipe and my word is it tasty. Definitely prefer it this way!
> 
> Let's call it:
> 
> Ripe Mustard Milk
> TFA Strawberry Ripe - 6%
> TFA VBIC - 8%
> 
> I let it steep for 2 weeks and its awesome currently!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Man o man I like me some mustard milk but I don't know how you guys can stand VBIC at 8%. At that %age all I get is overly sweet vanilla. For my personal preference I drop it down to 2%, just to mellow it out.

A good super sweet and tasty alternative is to use French Vanilla with Strawberry Ripe. Takes about 2 weeks to come through but it is pretty darn good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dstroya

Petrus said:


> Good morning. How do you test your DIY juices. At this moment I am using one of my Reo Mini 's but it is a hassle to clean every time. Would a dripper work better?


If you have some beefy coils like aliens or fused captions that hold juice then you don't even need wick to taste, can just put a couple drops on the bare coil and vape it up


----------



## jlw777

Hi,

I use 36mg pg nicotine, I like my ratio 70/30. Sometimes the program gives a negative pg value like above. What is the problem and how do I negate the impact on flavour?
















Starter pack and flavours. Was intimidated at first. But very fun and the wait to Vape the end product adds to that self gratuitous feeling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

Problem with the mix is, it is over 20% PG based flavour, so you would have to decrease your VG to accommodate or reduce the flavour %.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jlw777

moonunit said:


> Problem with the mix is, it is over 20% PG based flavour, so you would have to decrease your VG to accommodate or reduce the flavour %.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see, so if I want to maintain the VG ratio, the flavour would not be same because I would increase the vg content without increases in flavour to compensate.


----------



## Andre

moonunit said:


> Problem with the mix is, it is over 20% PG based flavour, so you would have to decrease your VG to accommodate or reduce the flavour %.


Or use higher concentration PG Nic or use VG Nic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SAVaper

jlw777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use 36mg pg nicotine, I like my ratio 70/30. Sometimes the program gives a negative pg value like above. What is the problem and how do I negate the impact on flavour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starter pack and flavours. Was intimidated at first. But very fun and the wait to Vape the end product adds to that self gratuitous feeling.



It has only happened to me once. All I did was take the VG down to 65%


----------



## Petrus

Hi guys. Where can I get Whiskey concentrate??
Thanks


----------



## cam

Petrus said:


> Hi guys. Where can I get Whiskey concentrate??
> Thanks


the fa version is pretty decent. not sure if any vendors carry. if none can be found you can come back to me and maybe i can spare a sample 20ml or so.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I need to buy a new Menthol. 

Anyone recommend a Menthol concentrate they prefer above the rest?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

rogue zombie said:


> I need to buy a new Menthol.
> 
> Anyone recommend a Menthol concentrate they prefer above the rest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Skyblue Menthol (60%) 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I need to buy a new Menthol.
> 
> Anyone recommend a Menthol concentrate they prefer above the rest?


From my limited experience they are all more or less the same.
Did read a note from HIC to "add 0.25% FW Extreme Ice for a cool inhale feeling in your mouth without menthol flavor", which I found useful.
I have INW Eucalyptus & Mint - only used it once so far at 1 % as an add on to HIC's White Mints (or Tic Tac in our terms) recipe and love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

rogue zombie said:


> I need to buy a new Menthol.
> 
> Anyone recommend a Menthol concentrate they prefer above the rest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


are you looking for a pure menthol or mint? i typically reblend a few commercials to get the profile i am after. as a pure menthol i still make my own from ground menthol crystals dissolved in pg at 10%
using that as a base you can edge it in any direction you choose with supporting concentrates. i find a tiny touch of mint really boosts and rounds out a basic menthol. i use fa peppermint, tpa creme de menth or wintergreen for example. all of those give you a very different feel. there are a good few others that work too but those two are simple and easy to work with.
appologies for being a slightly dissjointed reply.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

cam said:


> are you looking for a pure menthol or mint? i typically reblend a few commercials to get the profile i am after. as a pure menthol i still make my own from ground menthol crystals dissolved in pg at 10%
> using that as a base you can edge it in any direction you choose with supporting concentrates. i find a tiny touch of mint really boosts and rounds out a basic menthol. i use fa peppermint, tpa creme de menth, for example. there are a good few others that work too but those two are simple and easy to work with.


I like a proper Menthol - cold and the Menthol taste, not minty.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cam

then your basic solution, most are pretty much the same as the home blended variety. maybe sweetened slightly with low 0,5 or so of em and cooled with extra coolent. koolada or similar at sub 1% should get you close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I have just always used Skyblue's 60% menthol. Never tried much else. Got real tired of menthol real quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

if its a really kicky menthol you are after maybe adjust the solution to 30% ii wouldn't go much higher as you loose control at too high a concentration. once you know your favourite strength and dosage you can even preblend with koolada and em to save mixing time. call it a ice stone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hello my peeps...
Wanted to find out something.
If i mix up a small batch of juice and test it out and say for example its not as sweet as i'd like.
Can i add in more sweetner or mashmellow after its mixed up?
Basically can you add in concentrates even after its all mixed up?
Thanks peeps


----------



## Caveman

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello my peeps...
> Wanted to find out something.
> If i mix up a small batch of juice and test it out and say for example its not as sweet as i'd like.
> Can i add in more sweetner or mashmellow after its mixed up?
> Basically can you add in concentrates even after its all mixed up?
> Thanks peeps


Yip, I often adjust new recipes on the fly for a few days while testing to get to that right spot. Currently I'm working on the lemon part of a lemon meringue pie, and I've added a few % of lemon after mixing over a few days already 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

cam said:


> the fa version is pretty decent. not sure if any vendors carry. if none can be found you can come back to me and maybe i can spare a sample 20ml or so.


@cam ,thanks for the offer, I checked all local suppliers and cant find any. BLCK told me he will have stock on the next shipment. If you can spare me 10ml I would be so grateful. Thanks in regards.
Petrus


----------



## cam

Petrus said:


> @cam ,thanks for the offer, I checked all local suppliers and cant find any. BLCK told me he will have stock on the next shipment. If you can spare me 10ml I would be so grateful. Thanks in regards.
> Petrus


send me a pm. ...


----------



## cam

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello my peeps...
> Wanted to find out something.
> If i mix up a small batch of juice and test it out and say for example its not as sweet as i'd like.
> Can i add in more sweetner or mashmellow after its mixed up?
> Basically can you add in concentrates even after its all mixed up?
> Thanks peeps


yes you can.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello my peeps...
> Wanted to find out something.
> If i mix up a small batch of juice and test it out and say for example its not as sweet as i'd like.
> Can i add in more sweetner or mashmellow after its mixed up?
> Basically can you add in concentrates even after its all mixed up?
> Thanks peeps


You can - just make notes of what you did. Nothing worse than getting it just right and not being able to produce it again!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Made this earlier needs a bit more steeping but tasting very promising 
Lemon cream cookies
TFA Lemon 2%
Cap Lemon Meringue v2 8%
Cap Sugar Cookie v2 2%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
TFA Sweet Cream 2.5%
EM 1.5%

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper

Stevape;) said:


> Made this earlier needs a bit more steeping but tasting very promising
> Lemon cream cookies
> TFA Lemon 2%
> Cap Lemon Meringue v2 8%
> Cap Sugar Cookie v2 2%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
> TFA Sweet Cream 2.5%
> EM 1.5%



Great! Was looking for a lemon cream. Let us know what it taste like when steeped. Thanks


----------



## Stevape;)

@SAVaper will do but so far its bang on. So I'm being hopeful


----------



## moonunit

Stevape;) said:


> Made this earlier needs a bit more steeping but tasting very promising
> Lemon cream cookies
> TFA Lemon 2%
> Cap Lemon Meringue v2 8%
> Cap Sugar Cookie v2 2%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%
> TFA Sweet Cream 2.5%
> EM 1.5%



Thanks for sharing, been working on a recipe myself. 

If you like this try FA croissant, it tastes a lot like lemon creams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Guys you can give that Lemon cream cookies a try. For me, its yummy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Stevape;) said:


> Guys you can give that Lemon cream cookies a try. For me, its yummy!



Thanks. Will do.


----------



## moonunit

Any suggestions on how to create or add a frosted or glazed "coating"? For example to donut or cereal type recipes. 

Thinking maybe meringue or EM, a bit weary of sweeter though due to gunking coils and aftertaste? Hoping some you DIY'ers have a solution?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnoF

Hey guys... Anyone have a nice milky cereal recipe? Something similar to milked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit

JohnoF said:


> Hey guys... Anyone have a nice milky cereal recipe? Something similar to milked?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haven't tasted the current version of milked, only tasted it when it was first released. Remember it being a grainy type of cereal milk. Not sure if this is still the profile?

Posted a milky fruitloops recipe a few pages back that was based on the real Barney rubble. 

I have also found a good milk base that I tweaked from some of what I believe to be HIC's notes:

0.4 FA Condensed milk
2% Cap VC V1 or V2
2% Cap Bavarian Cream

Then you can add your stronger flavour notes from there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

moonunit said:


> So being a new DIY'er it is impossible to let anything steep. Decided to give the deep fried icecream balls a try, and my goodness is it tasty! A touch harsh on the throat but damn after 2 weeks it is going to be delish with some time for the VBIC, VC and butter cream to develop. Only potential improvement I can think of at this stage is maybe a little EM or smooth to round it off.
> 
> Will report back after it has had a proper steep though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@moonunit please could you give me an update on this and share your recipe with me please as well as your cereal recipe u posted I can't seem you find it?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit

kyle_redbull said:


> @moonunit please could you give me an update on this and share your recipe with me please as well as your cereal recipe u posted I can't seem you find it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hey @kyle_redbull the deep fried icecream came out delish! Only tweak I have made is to reduce the AP slightly, every now and then I would get the slightest hint of Fritos coming through.












Found with this fruit loops when it is fresh you get more of a milky flavour, once it starts aging it tends to become a bit more lemony. Feel free to reduce the %'s a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PsiSan

Hi guys so I made a recipe:

6% TFA Strawberry Ripe
5% CAP Glazed Doughnuts 
4% TFA Bavarian Cream
2-3% TFA Condensed Milk
2% TFA Vanilla
70VG-30PG

Was absolutely horrific for a shake and vape, but after a weeks steeping in my box, it has become my ADV. Made a extra batch and asked the loved one to hide it, so I can actually test it with decent steep time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

JohnoF said:


> Hey guys... Anyone have a nice milky cereal recipe? Something similar to milked?



You welcome to try this :

PG/VG base : 50/50
Steeptime : 3 weeks
Volume : 10ml (double for 20ml and so on)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF

KZOR said:


> You welcome to try this :
> 
> PG/VG base : 50/50
> Steeptime : 3 weeks
> Volume : 10ml (double for 20ml and so on)
> 
> View attachment 60512
> View attachment 60511



Thanks!  Will give it a try!


----------



## rogue zombie

A big thank you to @Yiannaki for hooking a guy up...

This is very similar to Black unsweetened Earl Grey, how I drink it.

The FA Black Tea is too "unsweet", and Earl Grey does have a natural sweetness. Hence why I added Sweetener.

The Earl

FA Black Tea 2.5%
FA Bergamot 1%
TFA Sweetener 2 drops per 10ml

70vg


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

rogue zombie said:


> A big thank you to @Yiannaki for hooking a guy up...
> 
> This is very similar to Black unsweetened Earl Grey, how I drink it.
> 
> The FA Black Tea is too "unsweet", and Earl Grey does have a natural sweetness. Hence why I added Sweetener.
> 
> The Earl
> 
> FA Black Tea 2.5%
> FA Bergamot 1%
> TFA Sweetener 2 drops per 10ml
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Sounds interesting! Don't forget to save me a taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Heyns

Anyone got any decent Clyrolinx concentrate recipes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

@Johan Heyns First off let me say that I am by no means a boffin at this whole DIY thing but I understand your frustration with using Clyrolinx. Its quite difficult to reproduce a recipe that uses TFA, CAP, FA etc.
I have had moderate success (well the juice is not terrible) following other recipes with this formula.......

TFA and CAP start at about half what the recipe asks for 
FA tends to be close to what the recipe asks for

The easy stuff like a simple fruit mix should come out pretty close, the problem comes in when they ask for Vienna cream or cardamon and stuff like that then you have to get creative or just buy that concentrate.

I must admit though that I am pretty happy with their concentrates and they taste just like they are labeled but yes it is difficult to follow a "known brand" recipe.

If you like fruit juices then this is what I did for my son and he seems happy enough with the outcome.
Take the recipes that come standard with the ejuice Me Up calculator and using the above % recommendation they don't come out too bad. In fact some of the other dessert, drinks and breakfast recipes weren't bad either.

Yes I have poured a whole lot of stuff down the drain but I think the guys using TFA, CAP and FA are probably in the same boat.

I suppose its all about experimenting and finding that juice that hits *your *button

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Hi all need some help regarding blck vapour concentrates and which brand and version should I buy? 

1. Which make and version Vanilla Custard is best?
2. Sweat Cream which make and version?
3. Which brand and version Graham Cracker?
4. Berry Crunch I'm looking for with a sore heart not sure which brand it is?
5. Which Pina Colada is better CAP V2 or TFA Pina Colada?
6. Which lychee is best CAP sweet lychee or FA lychee or FW lychee?
7. What is the difference between sweet cream and Bavarian Cream?
8. Which make and version glazed donut is best?

I will appreciate the help asap

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Any suggestions on a good vanilla custard recipe?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> Hi all need some help regarding blck vapour concentrates and which brand and version should I buy?
> 
> 1. Which make and version Vanilla Custard is best?
> 2. Sweat Cream which make and version?
> 3. Which brand and version Graham Cracker?
> 4. Berry Crunch I'm looking for with a sore heart not sure which brand it is?
> 5. Which Pina Colada is better CAP V2 or TFA Pina Colada?
> 6. Which lychee is best CAP sweet lychee or FA lychee or FW lychee?
> 7. What is the difference between sweet cream and Bavarian Cream?
> 8. Which make and version glazed donut is best?
> 
> I will appreciate the help asap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


1. Which make and version Vanilla Custard is best? FA Custard for me.
2. Sweat Cream which make and version? I have only used CAP Sweet Cream, good enough.
3. Which brand and version Graham Cracker? TFA Craham Cracker Clear.
4. Berry Crunch I'm looking for with a sore heart not sure which brand it is? As per @Richio's response in his forum.
5. Which Pina Colada is better CAP V2 or TFA Pina Colada? You will see many more recipes with TFA, CAP V2 is relatively new.
6. Which lychee is best CAP sweet lychee or FA lychee or FW lychee? I have not compared them. FA is very sweet and aromatic.
7. What is the difference between sweet cream and Bavarian Cream? No idea
8. Which make and version glazed donut is best? No idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> 1. Which make and version Vanilla Custard is best? FA Custard for me.
> 2. Sweat Cream which make and version? I have only used CAP Sweet Cream, good enough.
> 3. Which brand and version Graham Cracker? TFA Craham Cracker Clear.
> 4. Berry Crunch I'm looking for with a sore heart not sure which brand it is? As per @Richio's response in his forum.
> 5. Which Pina Colada is better CAP V2 or TFA Pina Colada? You will see many more recipes with TFA, CAP V2 is relatively new.
> 6. Which lychee is best CAP sweet lychee or FA lychee or FW lychee? I have not compared them. FA is very sweet and aromatic.
> 7. What is the difference between sweet cream and Bavarian Cream? No idea
> 8. Which make and version glazed donut is best? No idea


@Andre thank you very much for the help it is much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

What is marshmallow and cotton candy used for 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhapsody

kyle_redbull said:


> Hi all need some help regarding blck vapour concentrates and which brand and version should I buy?
> 
> 
> 7. What is the difference between sweet cream and Bavarian Cream?
> 8. Which make and version glazed donut is best?
> 
> I will appreciate the help asap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



7. Sweet cream is a sweet cream, bavarian cream is a sweet cream with an almost marshmallow flavour.
8. Capella chocolate glazed is the best if you want chocolate doughnut, capella glazed doughnut is better that TFA frosted doughnut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhapsody

kyle_redbull said:


> What is marshmallow and cotton candy used for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


For flavouring duh... Jokes. But serious. Your best bet to learn the flavours and get an idea of what does what, is mix the flavours as a 10% solution standalone and try them for yourself. There's literally hundred if not thousands of flavours, making single posts to find out what each one does is not going to help you much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks gents I'm busy with my order so needed urgent answers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> What is marshmallow and cotton candy used for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They are both frequently used for sweetening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks gents I'm busy with my order so needed urgent answers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Just order a whole lot then you can experiment, that's what I did when I started. Did some research on www.eliquidrecipes.com, there some good notes there as well of a lot of copy and paste HIC's notes.

Just make sure to get the staples for whatever flavour profile you prefer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Had a good morning, managed to whip up 260ml of my favourite clones  
Straight to the steep cupboard after having had their warm water baths now. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> View attachment 60923
> Had a good morning, managed to whip up 260ml of my favourite clones
> Straight to the steep cupboard after having had their warm water baths now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Nice.. 

What's that Heathen clone?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

I looked at some popular donut recipes, and came up with something out of the normal - a ice cream chocolate donut. 

I will post if it comes out well 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dane

rogue zombie said:


> I looked at some popular donut recipes, and came up with something out of the normal - a ice cream chocolate donut.
> 
> I will post if it comes out well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah same. Mixed up something I call a "Glazed doughnut with a lemon custard filling" will see how it turns out in a week or 2 and post if it's any good. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Dane said:


> Yeah same. Mixed up something I call a "Glazed doughnut with a lemon custard filling" will see how it turns out in a week or 2 and post if it's any good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hope it does come out well, that sounds flippin interesting

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> Nice..
> 
> What's that Heathen clone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Here's the recipe @rogue zombie:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/144829/Clutch+-+Heathen

If you like dragon fruit Vapes this is the cream of the crop IMO

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> Here's the recipe @rogue zombie:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/144829/Clutch+-+Heathen
> 
> If you like dragon fruit Vapes this is the cream of the crop IMO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yoh that sounds good, thanks bud. Do you use the new TFA Honeydew?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE

rogue zombie said:


> I looked at some popular donut recipes, and came up with something out of the normal - a ice cream chocolate donut.
> 
> I will post if it comes out well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Funny I'm reading this now because two nights ago I mixed up exactly this!
It's very much still in the working phase but excited to hear how yours comes out.
Will also post if it turns into something vapeable

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> Yoh that sounds good, thanks bud. Do you use the new TFA Honeydew?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I used tfa for everything in that recipe. This is the 2nd time mixing it. This time in 50ml as the 30ml went so fast you could easily have mistaken it for a sample  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> Here's the recipe @rogue zombie:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/144829/Clutch+-+Heathen
> 
> If you like dragon fruit Vapes this is the cream of the crop IMO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


@Greyz this sounds great could u sub orange cream with banana cream and honey dew with papaya or mango or lychee. I think these could be could combinations too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Hi guys need some help just got some stash from blck vapour looking for a nice custard dessert vape. I was thinking on the line of 

7% CAP V1 vanilla custard
2% Cheesecake Graham crust TFA
Cap Bav Cream 4%

Not 100% sure 

I have the following flavours:
CAP Glazed Doughnut.
Cap Dragon Fruit
TFA Banana Cream
FA Lychee
TFA Cotton candy 
TFA Caramel Candy
TFA Pina Colada 
TFA menthol pg 
FW Cherry Blast
TFA pistachio
TFA marshmallow
CAP Bav cream
TFA fruit circles with milk 
TFA Berry crunch

I will appreciate the help. I tried searching on eliquid recipes for similar recipes with these flavours but then I am missing one or 2 others.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Maybe try this:

A simple Strawberry custard that I've made consisted of:

7% Strawberry Ripe
4% Vanilla Custard...

and maybe sub the strawberry with something you would like.


----------



## kyle_redbull

SAVaper said:


> Maybe try this:
> 
> A simple Strawberry custard that I've made consisted of:
> 
> 7% Strawberry Ripe
> 4% Vanilla Custard...
> 
> and maybe sub the strawberry with something you would like.


I did very similar thanks but threw in cheesecake crust and Bavarian Cream let's see how it is

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

kyle_redbull said:


> Hi guys need some help just got some stash from blck vapour looking for a nice custard dessert vape. I was thinking on the line of
> 
> 7% CAP V1 vanilla custard
> 2% Cheesecake Graham crust TFA
> Cap Bav Cream 4%
> 
> Not 100% sure
> 
> I have the following flavours:
> CAP Glazed Doughnut.
> Cap Dragon Fruit
> TFA Banana Cream
> FA Lychee
> TFA Cotton candy
> TFA Caramel Candy
> TFA Pina Colada
> TFA menthol pg
> FW Cherry Blast
> TFA pistachio
> TFA marshmallow
> CAP Bav cream
> TFA fruit circles with milk
> TFA Berry crunch
> 
> I will appreciate the help. I tried searching on eliquid recipes for similar recipes with these flavours but then I am missing one or 2 others.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Careful with that Vanilla Custard V1, for me it's a pretty damn potent flavor, 4% is pushing the limit for me personally. Unless you want a heavy cream custard note with after notes of other flavors, try it standalone at 5% first and see how strong it is. Also I find it best at min a week steeping. Best after 3 or so weeks.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Caveman said:


> Careful with that Vanilla Custard V1, for me it's a pretty damn potent flavor, 4% is pushing the limit for me personally. Unless you want a heavy cream custard note with after notes of other flavors, try it standalone at 5% first and see how strong it is. Also I find it best at min a week steeping. Best after 3 or so weeks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud I wanted something with loads of custard flavour. I'm actually looking for a custard similar to ELP'S general custard?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Has anyone made unicorn milk and if so how imperative is it to have sweet cream in the mix or could u sub it? How is the bobbies Nana cream clone looking to make some?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Hi @kyle_redbull , not on the custard side of things but I looked at your flavours and saw the following:

Dragon fruit and menthol
Lychee and menthol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman

kyle_redbull said:


> Has anyone made unicorn milk and if so how imperative is it to have sweet cream in the mix or could u sub it? How is the bobbies Nana cream clone looking to make some?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Haven't tried unicorn milk as I have no reference to the original and always seem to miss 1 flavor lol.. The nana cream clone is friggin delicious though. A colleague at work made us some and that stuff rocks.


----------



## SAVaper

kyle_redbull said:


> Has anyone made unicorn milk and if so how imperative is it to have sweet cream in the mix or could u sub it? How is the bobbies Nana cream clone looking to make some?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I like the Mothers Unicorn Milk (not sure if you are referring to the same thing) and the first batch I made I did not have sweet cream so I used FA Fresh Cream. Still liked it.
Not such a big fan of the Bombies nana cream.


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks to HIC and NotCharlesManson. I mashed their recipes up for...

Cherry Cola Gummies 

FA Cola 3%
FA Black Cherry 1.5%
FW Shirley Temple 1%
FW Gummi Bear 2%
TFA Swedish Gummy 1%

70VG



It tastes like those Cola Gummy sweets, with a Cherry twist.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

If you just want Cola Gummies, drop the Cherry all together, and up the Cola to 4%.

Then drop the Shirley Temple to 0.5 (it adds a bit of Zing).

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> Thanks to HIC and NotCharlesManson. I mashed their recipes up for...
> 
> Cherry Cola Gummies
> 
> FA Cola 3%
> FA Black Cherry 1.5%
> FW Shirley Temple 1%
> FW Gummi Bear 2%
> TFA Swedish Gummy 1%
> 
> 70VG
> 
> 
> 
> It tastes like those Cola Gummy sweets, with a Cherry twist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Thanks Rogue I needed another use for my Shirley Temple. I found that it really adds a liqueur/alcohol taste to sweet vapes that just makes them pop, for lack of a better word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> Thanks Rogue I needed another use for my Shirley Temple. I found that it really adds a liqueur/alcohol taste to sweet vapes that just makes them pop, for lack of a better word.


Oh yes that's it... the 'Zing' 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yobbo

So i whipped this up 2 nights back, and from a sneaky pre-steeped test, so far its pretty solid;

Strawberry Butter Cookie

CAP Butter Cream 3%
FA Marshmallow 2%
CAP Sugar Cookie 2%
FA - Strawberry 6%
FA - Sweet Cream 2%

70VG

let me know what you think, as my DIY is still in its early stages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

yobbo said:


> So i whipped this up 2 nights back, and from a sneaky pre-steeped test, so far its pretty solid;
> 
> Strawberry Butter Cookie
> 
> CAP Butter Cream 3%
> FA Marshmallow 2%
> CAP Sugar Cookie 2%
> FA - Strawberry 6%
> FA - Sweet Cream 2%
> 
> 70VG
> 
> let me know what you think, as my DIY is still in its early stages.


From what I have picked up in my short DIY career I would consider halving the percentages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## yobbo

@Andre thank for the tip, would there be a noticeable drop off in flavour with lower percentages?


----------



## Caveman

yobbo said:


> @Andre thank for the tip, would there be a noticeable drop off in flavour with lower percentages?



That's quite dependent on you personally. Give it a shot, make a another smaller batch with half the percentages and compare. 

Something I read some time ago from Abdada on Reddit, I can't find the exact page now but basically he said, once you are happy with your recipe, start playing with the flavors, ie reduce one 0.5% and see, add 0.5% and see how that goes. That type of experimentation is what really makes flavors pop


----------



## Andre

yobbo said:


> @Andre thank for the tip, would there be a noticeable drop off in flavour with lower percentages?


I doubt it. FA is very concentrated and one very rarely go above 2 %. The CAP ones are for texture and sweet and could also easily be halved imo. Do keep your ratios however, i.e. do not halve one and not another - halve them all. As @Caveman says, try it in a small batch.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Silver said:


> Hi @kyle_redbull , not on the custard side of things but I looked at your flavours and saw the following:
> 
> Dragon fruit and menthol
> Lychee and menthol


@Silver what %

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Caveman said:


> Haven't tried unicorn milk as I have no reference to the original and always seem to miss 1 flavor lol.. The nana cream clone is friggin delicious though. A colleague at work made us some and that stuff rocks.


Thanks bud gonna make the bombies clone

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

SAVaper said:


> I like the Mothers Unicorn Milk (not sure if you are referring to the same thing) and the first batch I made I did not have sweet cream so I used FA Fresh Cream. Still liked it.
> Not such a big fan of the Bombies nana cream.


@SAVaper that is the one. I don't have sweet cream but made with Bav cream instead and it's good

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> @Silver what %
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



hehe @kyle_redbull 
I have no idea because I have never made it myself - just saw your flavours and put two and two together...
My uneducated guess would be 10% fruit flavour, 10% menthol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dane

this (http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/505759/Mikey%27s+Chocolate+Milk+%28120ml%29) is quite nice if you looking for a smooth chocolate vape! Steep for a week +

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> hehe @kyle_redbull
> I have no idea because I have never made it myself - just saw your flavours and put two and two together...
> My uneducated guess would be 10% fruit flavour, 10% menthol


Only 10% Menthol @Silver? You're getting soft man, up that to 15% and add 10% Koolada and you'll start getting something vapable 

Note: if you're a normal person reading this then please ignore me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Only 10% Menthol @Silver? You're getting soft man, up that to 15% and add 10% Koolada and you'll start getting something vapable
> 
> Note: if you're a normal person reading this then please ignore me



Lol @BumbleBee - ok thanks for the tip
I have made notes!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow... I love HIC'S Tiramisu and Nonna http://vapingunderground.com/index.php?threads/199816/ 

Another stunner from HIC



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Wow... I love HIC'S Tiramisu and Nonna http://vapingunderground.com/index.php?threads/199816/
> 
> Another stunner from HIC


Ah, a coffee cake. Shall have to try that. And just 3 ingredients.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Ah, a coffee cake. Shall have to try that. And just 3 ingredients.


And I don't even think it's too sweet. It's rich (yummy), but it's not overly sweet imo. So you may love it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre I also think the right combo of Gold Ducat and Tiramisu could be a winner... I'll play 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

OK are you telling me I now need to get Tiramisu as well.
YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dane

GregF said:


> OK are you telling me I now need to get Tiramisu as well.
> YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Lol I share the sentiment! I thought with my last concentrate order I was done for the next year at least...I was so wrong! I guess it won't go to waste!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Just read HIC's notes on Tiramisu........ ok ok I should have had it already.
I bow down to the masters.....


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> OK are you telling me I now need to get Tiramisu as well.
> YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





Dane said:


> Lol I share the sentiment! I thought with my last concentrate order I was done for the next year at least...I was so wrong! I guess it won't go to waste!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lol, can I join the club? And when you have to order PG or VG or bottles it is futile to resist the temptation to order a few concentrates.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> Just read HIC's notes on Tiramisu........ ok ok I should have had it already.
> I bow down to the masters.....


It's a stunning flavour. And because it's so strong, it will last you ages. So money well spent  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike

@rogue zombie Flavorah's menthol is subtley cleaner tasting and has a little bit lighter a flavour than the TFA one. I'll dig around and see if I have a bottle spare. A couple days late but hey  I've not tried many of the other menthol concentrates, but I have tried pretty much any mint I can get my hands / feet / tongue on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> @rogue zombie Flavorah's menthol is subtley cleaner tasting and has a little bit lighter a flavour than the TFA one. I'll dig around and see if I have a bottle spare. A couple days late but hey  I've not tried many of the other menthol concentrates, but I have tried pretty much any mint I can get my hands / feet / tongue on.


Welcome back bud 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

After 2 week steep, I like it:

Chocolate Ice Cream Donut

CAP Chocolate Glazed Donut 6%
FA Joy 0.75%
INW Biscuit 1%
TFA Double Chocolate Clear 1%
TFA Vanilla Bean ICE Cream 3%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%

Edit: notes say I dropped the Joy to 0.7 on v2.

70VG/30PG 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Quick question I get a lemon taste from TFA fruit circles with milk why? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

How can I get a more fruit loops taste? Should I mix it with Berry crunch?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> How can I get a more fruit loops taste? Should I mix it with Berry crunch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


TFA Fruit Circles is very Lemon'y

Yes, mix with Berry Crunch. 

Unfortunately that is the question - how to get it more like Fruit loops. There's tons of different recipes, that add Strawberry, Naartjie etc. 

So it's a question of how you like it. I like it Lemon'y. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Wow... I love HIC'S Tiramisu and Nonna http://vapingunderground.com/index.php?threads/199816/
> 
> Another stunner from HIC

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> TFA Fruit Circles is very Lemon'y
> 
> Yes, mix with Berry Crunch.
> 
> Unfortunately that is the question - how to get it more like Fruit loops. There's tons of different recipes, that add Strawberry, Naartjie etc.
> 
> So it's a question of how you like it. I like it Lemon'y.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I heard normal fruit circles is lemony but with milk it isn't but it is any other recommendations on a fruit circles make I. E CAP or one of the others that is closer to fruit loops?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


>


@Andre is that in an ultrasonic? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> @Andre is that in an ultrasonic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Lol, no just a picture taken below some LED lights on our water purifier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


>



Lovely pic. Looks like a fancy ad, bar the label 

If anyone makes it, looking for a sweeter version, I added 1% FA Caramel. Works perfectly in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> I heard normal fruit circles is lemony but with milk it isn't but it is any other recommendations on a fruit circles make I. E CAP or one of the others that is closer to fruit loops?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I haven't tried any other as I'm not big on breakfast stuff. But I've heard people say they believe Looper has FW Fruit rings in it. Maybe give that one a go. But I can't confirm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> I haven't tried any other as I'm not big on breakfast stuff. But I've heard people say they believe Looper has FW Fruit rings in it. Maybe give that one a go. But I can't confirm.


Mixed this tonight. I must say mixed some fruit circles with Berry crunch and it's much better 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Mixed the following today:

50ml Milkman Clone
50ml Strawberry Cheesecake
10ml Blackberry Yogurt
50ml @Grant Vanilla Custard
10ml Sparkling Apple Peach Wine
50ml Mustard Milk
10ml Mint Candy
20ml Peanutela

I didn't take a picture.

Good night everyone. Stay warm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## PsiSan

Hello guys

Can anyone recommend me a nice peanut butter clone? 

Currently having great success with CAP glazed donuts. Whats your guys thoughts on it?


----------



## BumbleBee

PsiSan said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a nice peanut butter clone?
> 
> Currently having great success with CAP glazed donuts. Whats your guys thoughts on it?


I haven't tried this myself but it does look really good:

http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/blackout/

TFA Peanut Butter 8%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Graham Cracker 3%
TFA Brown Sugar Extra 1%
FW Hazelnut 1%
FA Caramel 1%
FA Torrone 0.25%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan

@BumbleBee I did see that one, will give it a go, just need to order some of the concentrates. But finding them all in one place seems to be tricky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Hi @PsiSan 

What about this one:

*Peanutella*
GRAHAM CRACKER 3%
MARSHMALLOW 3%
PEANUT BUTTER 8%
STRAWBERRY RIPE 2%
VANILLA CUSTARD 5%

All TFA

I made this yesterday and it smelled very nice. Have not vaped it yet. Will test it at 7 and 14 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Steep min 8 days, all tfa besides for glazed donut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

First diy

TFA guava 6 %
Tfa dx juicy peach 6 %
60 / 40 pg vg
6 mg nic

Must say it does taste nice but more guava than I would have liked



Sent from Mars

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

gertvanjoe said:


> First diy
> 
> TFA guava 6 %
> Tfa dx juicy peach 6 %
> 60 / 40 pg vg
> 6 mg nic
> 
> Must say it does taste nice but more guava than I would have liked
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Mars


That's an interesting combo, sounds good 

That TFA Guava is pretty strong, and very "dry", try it at 3% and leave the Peach at 6%


----------



## Silver

gertvanjoe said:


> First diy
> 
> TFA guava 6 %
> Tfa dx juicy peach 6 %
> 60 / 40 pg vg
> 6 mg nic
> 
> Must say it does taste nice but more guava than I would have liked
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Mars



That sounds great @gertvanjoe 
Now try add some menthol and see what happens...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gertvanjoe

Going to try a small batch of FW Nutella and FW Waffle. Average flavour % seems to be 3%. Think these two flavours with a few drops of sucralose would go down well ?


----------



## Glytch

BumbleBee said:


> That TFA Guava is pretty strong, and very "dry", try it at 3% and leave the Peach at 6%



There's nothing worse than dry guava

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Glytch said:


> There's nothing worse than dry guava



So true ....


----------



## Caveman

Has anyone tried Monster Melons with Cantaloupe not from TFA? Like the FA or FW versions? Maybe even that TFA Honeydew LL flavor? Anyone tried subbing it with a different one?

Monster Melons I have tuned it so much that its perfect and delicious for my pallet that I might just go ahead and spend the extra shipping to get the stuff somewhere else.

EDIT: I have decided to give FA Cantaloupe a shot and see how that goes. I love FA and have heard great things about their Cantaloupe. Will give some feedback here


----------



## Jones

BumbleBee said:


> That's an interesting combo, sounds good
> 
> That TFA Guava is pretty strong, and very "dry", try it at 3% and leave the Peach at 6%



I have been messing with guava for a while and found my happy place at 1.5% , you get the guava flavour without the dryness . at above 6% its like guava pips strong and a bit bitter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

OK mixed up a few things the last couple of days.

100ml Hic's Black Barrel Whiskey Mac (Thanks to @Andre for the intro here)
100ml Hic's Coconut Brandy (Thanks to @Andre for the intro here)
50ml Hic's Tiramisu and Nonna (Thanks to @rogue zombie for the intro here)
50ml Hic's Creamy Strawberry Malt (here)
50ml Rocketpuppy RY4 (Thanks to @rogue zombie for the intro here)
20ml Da Vinci (Thanks to @rogue zombie here. I need to see if I like the Perique Black before I dive into the 50ml)
50ml My own Creamy Coconut Tobacco (Ideas stolen from @Andre here will let you know how it turns out)
100ml Bora Bora White (Thanks to @Andre from one of his posts, cant find it now, for getting me into this. HIC)

Now I need to get a few of @Viper_SA concentrates so I can try some of his recipes which look great.

Time to get out Hic's Light American Cig Replacement while this stuff hides away for a few days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> OK mixed up a few things the last couple of days.
> 
> 100ml Hic's Black Barrel Whiskey Mac (Thanks to @Andre for the intro here)
> 100ml Hic's Coconut Brandy (Thanks to @Andre for the intro here)
> 50ml Hic's Tiramisu and Nonna (Thanks to @rogue zombie for the intro here)
> 50ml Hic's Creamy Strawberry Malt (here)
> 50ml Rocketpuppy RY4 (Thanks to @rogue zombie for the intro here)
> 20ml Da Vinci (Thanks to @rogue zombie here. I need to see if I like the Perique Black before I dive into the 50ml)
> 50ml My own Creamy Coconut Tobacco (Ideas stolen from @Andre here will let you know how it turns out)
> 100ml Bora Bora White (Thanks to @Andre from one of his posts, cant find it now, for getting me into this. HIC)
> 
> Now I need to get a few of @Viper_SA concentrates so I can try some of his recipes which look great.
> 
> Time to get out Hic's Light American Cig Replacement while this stuff hides away for a few days.


Great stuff. Looking forward to your impressions.

I tried the Creamy Strawberry Malt today. All I taste is malt, no strawberry. First recipe of HIC that I do not like at all. Maybe I made a mistake when mixing, although I can smell the strawberry. Will be good to hear what you experience with this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice @GregF, a nice selection there!

I can't get enough of Borra White, and Tiramisu Nonna.

Finished a bottle of Black Barrel Whisky in days too. Now I need FA Whisky to make a big batch.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

I wish I liked Nonna, just doesn't seem to agree with me in any recipe I've tried, and I went all out and bought a litre of it because I was so excited when it launched 

Same with Vienna Cream to a lesser extent, just tastes weird to me, but vienna at least seems to behave better in a mix.

Anyway on a happier note, I'm totally into FA apricot at the moment, it's so good! Mixes great with caramels & creams too, hopefully I can post up a decent recipe if what I'm working on doesn't go to steeping hell

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Have you tried the Black Barrel Whisky mac without the mac.
Leave out the Cardamom and Marzipan. 

aaaaah forgot about that. Now I have to make some of that too.


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Looking forward to your impressions.
> 
> I tried the Creamy Strawberry Malt today. All I taste is malt, no strawberry. First recipe of HIC that I do not like at all. Maybe I made a mistake when mixing, although I can smell the strawberry. Will be good to hear what you experience with this one.



Just looking at that, I can't see how 2.5% strawberry is going to stand up to all that cream.. the FA strawb isn't quite as strong as usual.
Also, as per HIC's notes, this stuff has to be WELL SHAKEN before use, I initially had some problems with it when I was buying it in 10ml sizes, when I started getting larger sizes from FA and shaking well, the strawberry seemed to work better, so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> I wish I liked Nonna, just doesn't seem to agree with me in any recipe I've tried, and I went all out and bought a litre of it because I was so excited when it launched
> 
> Same with Vienna Cream to a lesser extent, just tastes weird to me, but vienna at least seems to behave better in a mix.
> 
> Anyway on a happier note, I'm totally into FA apricot at the moment, it's so good! Mixes great with caramels & creams too, hopefully I can post up a decent recipe if what I'm working on doesn't go to steeping hell


I'm pretty sure you could sub Nonna for Yellow Cake in most places.

With Tiramisu... oh my, cake is yummy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm vaping on DiyorDie Goldenticket, and my weirdness with chocolate juice is back.

I smell it definitely is chocolate juice, but it just tastes like sweet "something". Every 20th or so puff I think I'm tasting chocolate, then it goes away.

It's still pleasant, but not chocolate as we know it.


----------



## Viper_SA

@Andre try the FA strawbeery with an added 0.5% INW strawberry kiss. I like that combo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> I'm vaping on DiyorDie Goldenticket, and my weirdness with chocolate juice is back.
> 
> I smell it definitely is chocolate juice, but it just tastes like sweet "something". Every 20th or so puff I think I'm tasting chocolate, then it goes away.
> 
> It's still pleasant, but not chocolate as we know it.



I get that often too, especially with double chocolate clear.


----------



## Lushen

I can finally make a contribution to this thread. I've cloned ANML Looper and Carnage and Monster Melons successfully l. All great recipes I just copied.

But my own recipe as a spin on my ADV which is XXX
TFA Strawberry Ripe 12%
TFA Litchi 2%
TFA EM 0.5%
Sweetener 2%
TFA Menthol 1%

You can drop the Strawberry Ripe to 10% if it's too much strawberry.

@Silver might enjoy this one. You might just up the menthol to 1.5%

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> Just looking at that, I can't see how 2.5% strawberry is going to stand up to all that cream.. the FA strawb isn't quite as strong as usual.
> Also, as per HIC's notes, this stuff has to be WELL SHAKEN before use, I initially had some problems with it when I was buying it in 10ml sizes, when I started getting larger sizes from FA and shaking well, the strawberry seemed to work better, so maybe that's the problem.


Yeah, thanks, I read that too. I do make a point to shake them bottles well and this is a 30 ml bottle. But maybe I missed this one. Shall wait for @GregF's impressions to decide whether to mix it up again.


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> I wish I liked Nonna, just doesn't seem to agree with me in any recipe I've tried, and I went all out and bought a litre of it because I was so excited when it launched
> 
> Same with Vienna Cream to a lesser extent, just tastes weird to me, but vienna at least seems to behave better in a mix.
> 
> Anyway on a happier note, I'm totally into FA apricot at the moment, it's so good! Mixes great with caramels & creams too, hopefully I can post up a decent recipe if what I'm working on doesn't go to steeping hell


I would love a real apricot taste in a juice.


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I'm vaping on DiyorDie Goldenticket, and my weirdness with chocolate juice is back.
> 
> I smell it definitely is chocolate juice, but it just tastes like sweet "something". Every 20th or so puff I think I'm tasting chocolate, then it goes away.
> 
> It's still pleasant, but not chocolate as we know it.


I have been trying some chocolates in my Bowdens quest, but am struggling to find anything that tastes like real chocolate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> I can finally make a contribution to this thread. I've cloned ANML Looper and Carnage and Monster Melons successfully l. All great recipes I just copied.
> 
> But my own recipe as a spin on my ADV which is XXX
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 12%
> TFA Litchi 2%
> TFA EM 0.5%
> Sweetener 2%
> TFA Menthol 1%
> 
> You can drop the Strawberry Ripe to 10% if it's too much strawberry.
> 
> @Silver might enjoy this one. You might just up the menthol to 1.5%



Thanks @Lushen - much appreciated
I will keep a note of this for someday when the DIY on my side commences!
Maybe the menthol will have to go higher than 1.5% though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Yeah, thanks, I read that too. I do make a point to shake them bottles well and this is a 30 ml bottle. But maybe I missed this one. Shall wait for @GregF's impressions to decide whether to mix it up again.



Don't wait for me. I didn't have FA Strawberry so used CLY Strawberry which is quite strong so wont give you a proper gauge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

FYI I made it 21/07 and tasting now.

CLY Strawberry - 2.5
FA Choc - 1.5
FA Marshmallow - 1
FA Vienna Cream - 1
FA Fresh Cream - 0.5
FA Cocoa - 0.5
FA Caramel - 0.5

Strawberry is there but not a lot. Just taste it in the background. 
More of a Cocoa taste than chocolate. Too much for my liking.
Don't think this is something that I will make again in a hurry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

I think I am going to add Acetyl Pyrazine.
According to HIC from his Swiss Bliss recipe

"I can't believe someone didn't discover this earlier - acetyl pyrazine has an incredible effect on FA Cocoa and Chocolate! It adds cocoa butter richness, sweetness on the inhale, and the smoothness of chocolate melting in your mouth. FA Cocoa has always been among the best flavorings for mixing chocolate vapes, but this takes it over the top. FA Chocolate (plain) has a liqueur note that can interfere with candy flavors - but acetyl pyrazine eliminates that and merges these two FA flavorings into fantastic Swiss chocolate. Swiss chocolate is known for its high cocoa butter content, and this recipe captures that flavor perfectly. The range of 1.5-2% for acetyl pyrazine allows you vary the sweetness and cocoa butter; start with 1.5%, then edge up to your preference."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Just had a look at this again and the recipe does have 0.5% AP in it. Don't know why I missed that last night.
Anyway I am going to leave it for a few more days and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I have been trying some chocolates in my Bowdens quest, but am struggling to find anything that tastes like real chocolate.



I gave up on Bowdens for this reason, albeit I didn't have the selection of Chocolates that we have now.
I tried spiking it with Cocoa. Never close.

I assume 5P use a non-comercial Chocolate. I definitely taste Chocolate with Bowdens.


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> I think I am going to add Acetyl Pyrazine.
> According to HIC from his Swiss Bliss recipe
> 
> "I can't believe someone didn't discover this earlier - acetyl pyrazine has an incredible effect on FA Cocoa and Chocolate! It adds cocoa butter richness, sweetness on the inhale, and the smoothness of chocolate melting in your mouth. FA Cocoa has always been among the best flavorings for mixing chocolate vapes, but this takes it over the top. FA Chocolate (plain) has a liqueur note that can interfere with candy flavors - but acetyl pyrazine eliminates that and merges these two FA flavorings into fantastic Swiss chocolate. Swiss chocolate is known for its high cocoa butter content, and this recipe captures that flavor perfectly. The range of 1.5-2% for acetyl pyrazine allows you vary the sweetness and cocoa butter; start with 1.5%, then edge up to your preference."



Well now that is interesting. I will have to give that a go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cam

GregF said:


> I think I am going to add Acetyl Pyrazine.
> According to HIC from his Swiss Bliss recipe
> 
> "I can't believe someone didn't discover this earlier - acetyl pyrazine has an incredible effect on FA Cocoa and Chocolate! It adds cocoa butter richness, sweetness on the inhale, and the smoothness of chocolate melting in your mouth. FA Cocoa has always been among the best flavorings for mixing chocolate vapes, but this takes it over the top. FA Chocolate (plain) has a liqueur note that can interfere with candy flavors - but acetyl pyrazine eliminates that and merges these two FA flavorings into fantastic Swiss chocolate. Swiss chocolate is known for its high cocoa butter content, and this recipe captures that flavor perfectly. The range of 1.5-2% for acetyl pyrazine allows you vary the sweetness and cocoa butter; start with 1.5%,





rogue zombie said:


> Well now that is interesting. I will have to give that a go.


I must admit that where i believe that hic is usually right on the money, i personally dont get the swiss choc from that recipe, i really wanted to, but just didnt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Caveman

GregF said:


> I think I am going to add Acetyl Pyrazine.
> According to HIC from his Swiss Bliss recipe
> 
> "I can't believe someone didn't discover this earlier - acetyl pyrazine has an incredible effect on FA Cocoa and Chocolate! It adds cocoa butter richness, sweetness on the inhale, and the smoothness of chocolate melting in your mouth. FA Cocoa has always been among the best flavorings for mixing chocolate vapes, but this takes it over the top. FA Chocolate (plain) has a liqueur note that can interfere with candy flavors - but acetyl pyrazine eliminates that and merges these two FA flavorings into fantastic Swiss chocolate. Swiss chocolate is known for its high cocoa butter content, and this recipe captures that flavor perfectly. The range of 1.5-2% for acetyl pyrazine allows you vary the sweetness and cocoa butter; start with 1.5%, then edge up to your preference."


I will be mixing up a tester tonight yay


----------



## rogue zombie

You know, when you're cooking with Chocolate (tarts or whatever), a trick is to add a tiny pinch of salt. It actually brings the richness of the chocolate taste out.

If there is any sort of slightly salty concentrate, I reckon it could help.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

rogue zombie said:


> You know, when you're cooking with Chocolate (tarts or whatever), a trick is to add a tiny pinch of salt. It actually brings the richness of the chocolate taste out.
> 
> If there is any sort of slightly salty concentrate, I reckon it could help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I think that's what the AP is supposed to do. I've found that some coffee concentrates boost chocolate flavours too, picked up this little trick from someone that used to bake the most delicious chocolate cakes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> I think that's what the AP is supposed to do. I've found that some coffee concentrates boost chocolate flavours too, picked up this little trick from someone that used to bake the most delicious chocolate cakes.



Ya I would like to try some Tiramisu with choc.

I first have to find the right choc though, I don't think TFA double choc clear is a good starting point


----------



## BumbleBee

rogue zombie said:


> Ya I would like to try some Tiramisu with choc.
> 
> I first have to find the right choc though, I don't think TFA double choc clear is a good starting point


I quite like Double Choc Clear, with a dash of FA Cocoa and a sprinkle of FA Dark Bean (as an additive) it's quite a good combination. The amounts will depend on the type of chocolate you're after and will obviously be affected by the rest of the ingredients in your recipe. Just go easy on the Dark Bean (espresso), it's pretty strong, start at around 0.2% and work up from there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan

Maybe try TFA White Choclate and add some FA Coca

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I think that's what the AP is supposed to do. I've found that some coffee concentrates boost chocolate flavours too, picked up this little trick from someone that used to bake the most delicious chocolate cakes.



Wish I could contribute properly to this thread
For now I am just an admiring observer

But for what its worth @BumbleBee , for many moons i have been adding some VM Coffee Concentrate to the VM Choc Mint ready made juice with great effect. It helps to round it off and adds a lovely dimension to the Choc Mint. In this case I wouldnt say it enhances the Choc though, it just makes it more balanced and tastier to me. So I can fully understand what you are saying.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

PsiSan said:


> Maybe try TFA White Choclate and add some FA Coca


That is exactly what I was going to try next with my Bowdens Mate clone endeavors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan

@Andre, I also battle to taste most chocolates, this seemed to have done it for me personally. It needs abit of a creaminess and a sweetener as well if you want it as a proper stand alone. Worked well with condense milk (TFA) and a drop or two of joy. If you are going to add it as a profile to a recipe I dont think it should be necessary. Lemme know how it turns out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Chocolate fans, check out inawera milk chocolate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

1st try at using a USC and also my 1st time mixing by scale. 
For all those using needles, stop get a scale, profit. 
Mixed up 2x 50ml in less than 20min and I was taking my time about it too.

Next batch will be in glass bottles.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

@Greyz did the USC make any difference?
I have one, just never used it.


----------



## Greyz

GregF said:


> @Greyz did the USC make any difference?
> I have one, just never used it.



@GregF I only ran the USC at 50W for 1x 25min run and 1x 30min run. The liquids did change colour from clear to light yellow.
I will sample them today after work to see if the taste right.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Annzybanazy

Hi there! 
I'm looking for a diy twist rebel clone concentrate?
I make for myself and sell to friends and family because I have far to much left over to smoke myself and I've been asked more than once about the rebel. I've searched the net and I'm struggling to find it. The closest info I can find is that it's similar to and energy drink. I buy concentrate from vapowave. Please any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GregF

Hi @Annzybanazy, I have mixed 5% Red Energy from Clyrolinx and it tastes just like Red Bull.

edit - I dont know about in a twisp....maybe stronger would be required


----------



## ET

Andre said:


> I have been trying some chocolates in my Bowdens quest, but am struggling to find anything that tastes like real chocolate.


tried capellas chocolate glazed donut?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

rogue zombie said:


> You know, when you're cooking with Chocolate (tarts or whatever), a trick is to add a tiny pinch of salt. It actually brings the richness of the chocolate taste out.
> 
> If there is any sort of slightly salty concentrate, I reckon it could help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



baby saline solution from the pharmacy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 786country

Greyz said:


> @GregF I only ran the USC at 50W for 1x 25min run and 1x 30min run. The liquids did change colour from clear to light yellow.
> I will sample them today after work to see if the taste right.


Did they turn out good?.. Wanna know if i get a usc will it help.. And where can one get one? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

786country said:


> Did they turn out good?.. Wanna know if i get a usc will it help.. And where can one get one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



@786country will an ultrasonic cleaner help with what?
An USC will not make your juice taste any better, it will or supposed to just reduce the steeping time.
So it does not "fix" a juice, just makes it so you can vape it sooner.


----------



## 786country

GregF said:


> @786country will an ultrasonic cleaner help with what?
> An USC will not make your juice taste any better, it will or supposed to just reduce the steeping time.
> So it does not "fix" a juice, just makes it so you can vape it sooner.


Ya does it reduce steeping time.. Sorry for ambiguity... Really don't like having patience with steeping times.. Also do u know where I can get one.? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

There are a lot of views on using the usc for reduced steeping. Some say it works some say its not worth it some say you need to get this one or that one, so to cut a long story short I don't know for sure.
I have one, for other reasons, just never tried speed steeping with it....yet
Got mine at www.outdoorguru.co.za


----------



## 786country

GregF said:


> There are a lot of views on using the usc for reduced steeping. Some say it works some say its not worth it some say you need to get this one or that one, so to cut a long story short I don't know for sure.
> I have one, for other reasons, just never tried speed steeping with it....yet
> Got mine at www.outdoorguru.co.za


Ah thanks... Keep me updated on how the usc affects the steeping process..I'll consider getting one next month.. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

I hear acai from tfa is quite similar to Rebel. Might be worth looking at.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dane

This is a really nice! Let it steep for 2 weeks! After a week it was good but I got some TH from it, now its super smooth and a really tasty chocolate vape.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/505759/Mikey%27s+Chocolate+Milk+%28120ml%29

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> tried capellas chocolate glazed donut?


No, I have not. Thanks for the tip, shall give it a go.


----------



## GregF

Everyone who mixes with a scale says it is the way to go, and I must agree 99%.
It makes life a lot easier pouring in the VG/PG and dripping in the concentrates from the plastic dropper bottles. No syringes less mess, cool.
What happens when you have a glass bottle concentrate like from e-Cig or Clyrolinx.
How the hell do you drip out of those bottles, they drive me nuts.
Does anyone have a fix for this?
Is there something I am missing?


----------



## 786country

GregF said:


> Everyone who mixes with a scale says it is the way to go, and I must agree 99%.
> It makes life a lot easier pouring in the VG/PG and dripping in the concentrates from the plastic dropper bottles. No syringes less mess, cool.
> What happens when you have a glass bottle concentrate like from e-Cig or Clyrolinx.
> How the hell do you drip out of those bottles, they drive me nuts.
> Does anyone have a fix for this?
> Is there something I am missing?


I use 1ml and 3ml syringes.. Got like 10.. So mixing is a breeze.. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> Everyone who mixes with a scale says it is the way to go, and I must agree 99%.
> It makes life a lot easier pouring in the VG/PG and dripping in the concentrates from the plastic dropper bottles. No syringes less mess, cool.
> What happens when you have a glass bottle concentrate like from e-Cig or Clyrolinx.
> How the hell do you drip out of those bottles, they drive me nuts.
> Does anyone have a fix for this?
> Is there something I am missing?



Or you could use one of those plastic pipettes @GregF ?
I am a wannabe DIYer and trying to help


----------



## GregF

Thanks @786country @Silver but that just defeats the object of the scale.
I do use the syringes but was hoping the scale would negate that.


----------



## Greyz

786country said:


> Did they turn out good?.. Wanna know if i get a usc will it help.. And where can one get one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


The juices came out very good, I just tested the Bombies after the initial 2x 30 min baths and left it to cool overnight. Tasted perfect the next morning. 
This morning in I ran the Strawberry shortcake through 2 more 30min cycles and the colour has changed a lot. It still cooling in the cupboard so I haven't same it yet.




The one I bought is a real cheapie, I didn't want to drop 2k on something I wasnt sure of. I found mine on gumtree, if you search Ultrasonic Cleaner there is the same one selling for R699 in MidRand. I got the same one but from a different seller. What I liked was the timer could do 30min at a time.

On my next batch I mix up later I will am going to do a 2 hour USC cycle, then leave the juices over night and repeat the cycle again the next day. Hopefully simulating 2 weeks over 2 days.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## 786country

Greyz said:


> The juices came out very good, I just tested the Bombies after the initial 2x 30 min baths and left it to cool overnight. Tasted perfect the next morning.
> This morning in I ran the Strawberry shortcake through 2 more 30min cycles and the colour has changed a lot. It still cooling in the cupboard so I haven't same it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I bought is a real cheapie, I didn't want to drop 2k on something I wasnt sure of. I found mine on gumtree, if you search Ultrasonic Cleaner there is the same one selling for R699 in MidRand. I got the same one but from a different seller. What I liked was the timer could do 30min at a time.
> 
> On my next batch I mix up later I will am going to do a 2 hour USC cycle, then leave the juices over night and repeat the cycle again the next day. Hopefully simulating 2 weeks over 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


That's sound good man.. Thanks .. I think ill be getting one.. ️


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Greyz said:


> The juices came out very good, I just tested the Bombies after the initial 2x 30 min baths and left it to cool overnight. Tasted perfect the next morning.
> This morning in I ran the Strawberry shortcake through 2 more 30min cycles and the colour has changed a lot. It still cooling in the cupboard so I haven't same it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I bought is a real cheapie, I didn't want to drop 2k on something I wasnt sure of. I found mine on gumtree, if you search Ultrasonic Cleaner there is the same one selling for R699 in MidRand. I got the same one but from a different seller. What I liked was the timer could do 30min at a time.
> 
> On my next batch I mix up later I will am going to do a 2 hour USC cycle, then leave the juices over night and repeat the cycle again the next day. Hopefully simulating 2 weeks over 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



In their plastic bottles?
So it does work with a plastic bottle, no need for a glass bottle.
Maybe the glass bottle would work more efficiently?


----------



## Glytch

GregF said:


> Everyone who mixes with a scale says it is the way to go, and I must agree 99%.
> It makes life a lot easier pouring in the VG/PG and dripping in the concentrates from the plastic dropper bottles. No syringes less mess, cool.
> What happens when you have a glass bottle concentrate like from e-Cig or Clyrolinx.
> How the hell do you drip out of those bottles, they drive me nuts.
> Does anyone have a fix for this?
> Is there something I am missing?


Buy 10ml dropper bottles from BLCKVapour and transfer the liquid from the glass bottles. This is also best practice for nicotine as the air in the bottle can degrade nicotine over time (emptier it gets the more air in the bottle) I transfer my 100ml nicotine into 10 x 10ml dripper bottles. Works like a charm for mixing and storage.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Everyone who mixes with a scale says it is the way to go, and I must agree 99%.
> It makes life a lot easier pouring in the VG/PG and dripping in the concentrates from the plastic dropper bottles. No syringes less mess, cool.
> What happens when you have a glass bottle concentrate like from e-Cig or Clyrolinx.
> How the hell do you drip out of those bottles, they drive me nuts.
> Does anyone have a fix for this?
> Is there something I am missing?


I decanted my concentrates from e_Cig into 10 ml HDPE bottles - the same ones we get the concentrates in from the other vendors.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch

Andre said:


> I decanted my concentrates from e_Cig into 10 ml HDPE bottles - the same ones we get the concentrates in from the other vendors.


Great minds...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

yup, was just about to do that, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

GregF said:


> In their plastic bottles?
> So it does work with a plastic bottle, no need for a glass bottle.
> Maybe the glass bottle would work more efficiently?


I have wondered the same thing and I have received some clear glass dripper bottles from blckvapour. I'll be mixing in these while watching the F1. 
After that first run, changes for round 2 will be, glass bottles and a initial 2hr usc cycle followed by another 2hr usc the next day.

I'll take some before and after pics and update here 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 786country

Greyz said:


> The juices came out very good, I just tested the Bombies after the initial 2x 30 min baths and left it to cool overnight. Tasted perfect the next morning.
> This morning in I ran the Strawberry shortcake through 2 more 30min cycles and the colour has changed a lot. It still cooling in the cupboard so I haven't same it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I bought is a real cheapie, I didn't want to drop 2k on something I wasnt sure of. I found mine on gumtree, if you search Ultrasonic Cleaner there is the same one selling for R699 in MidRand. I got the same one but from a different seller. What I liked was the timer could do 30min at a time.
> 
> On my next batch I mix up later I will am going to do a 2 hour USC cycle, then leave the juices over night and repeat the cycle again the next day. Hopefully simulating 2 weeks over 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Hey man.. I got the usc... Does it make any noise when it's in operation? I'm using same one as yours.. Worried mines isn't working. There isn't any noise or movement at all.. ... Lemme know  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

786country said:


> Hey man.. I got the usc... Does it make any noise when it's in operation? I'm using same one as yours.. Worried mines isn't working. There isn't any noise or movement at all.. ... Lemme know
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


If you have the same one it should make a soft buzzing sound which u will easily hear at 50W. I cut off that horrible European 2pin plug and fitted a 3pin. The original euro pin and adapter didn't work at all. 
I really think the usc works like they say, check the pic of the SSC after it had cooled. It's darker than before 




Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 786country

Greyz said:


> If you have the same one it should make a soft buzzing sound which u will easily hear at 50W. I cut off that horrible European 2pin plug and fitted a 3pin. The original euro pin and adapter didn't work at all.
> I really think the usc works like they say, check the pic of the SSC after it had cooled. It's darker than before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Haha when I shake the device a little something moves inside... I dont think that suppose to happen.. Does it happen to you? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

786country said:


> Haha when I shake the device a little something moves inside... I dont think that suppose to happen.. Does it happen to you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I think you have dud one and ironically I managed to break mine now too  
I had a little too much water in and when I left it to do its thing with the lid on it wet the insides. 
I got it drying out now, fingers crossed  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Today was a good day for mixing. 
Experimentes with the usc, made 1 batch of a Strawberry cream and had it in the usc for 2hrs total. The other I am using the tried and tested tested shake and leave method.

Can't wait to see which came out better...


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

Greyz said:


> I think you have dud one and ironically I managed to break mine now too
> I had a little too much water in and when I left it to do its thing with the lid on it wet the insides.
> I got it drying out now, fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Damn Greyz, that sucks ass!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

GregF said:


> Hi @Annzybanazy, I have mixed 5% Red Energy from Clyrolinx and it tastes just like Red Bull.
> 
> edit - I dont know about in a twisp....maybe stronger would be required


@Silver u can try blck vapour acai too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Caveman said:


> I will be mixing up a tester tonight yay



So I finally got around to mixing HIC's Swiss Bliss. I gotta say one of the best chocolate flavors I've had to date. Stuff is seriously delicious for me. Tastes like buttery chocolate. Not so sure about the claim about it being swiss chocolate, buts its definitely smooth buttery chocolate. Like you've melted chocolate and added butter or heavy cream to it. I think it might be a tad too buttery as at higher wattages it gets a slight burnt butter taste, I went a bit heavy on the AP though, a full 2%. I am going to try it at 1% and see. I might be able to get out a chocolate custard or even finally finish up a chocolate cereal with this chocolate as a base. hmmm..

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GregF

Greyz said:


> Today was a good day for mixing.
> Experimentes with the usc, made 1 batch of a Strawberry cream and had it in the usc for 2hrs total. The other I am using the tried and tested tested shake and leave method.
> 
> Can't wait to see which came out better...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Hey @Greyz WTF is the WTF juice?


----------



## Greyz

GregF said:


> Hey @Greyz WTF is the WTF juice?


That juice happened purely by mistake  to cut a long story short, I was having a few ales on a Friday. After a few more I decide that I need to try mix up some dragon fruit cheesecake. My mind racing with percentage ideas and flavours etc. I pull out a cold beer and 2x 30ml bottles. I pull out the GCCC and measure out 4% and stick it in one of the 30ml bottles, I then measure out 6% energy drink for the other 30ml and squeeze it in. I measure out 6% dragon fruit and I end up putting it in the 30ml that had the 6% energy drink in it already. 
First thing I thought was WTF have u just done, WTF can I do to fix this? So I thought WTF throw in a few other sweet flavours and the name stuck.
Tweaked the percentages down on futher versions and it's very sweet but my mates just want more. So I still mix it for them every month.

Recipe is easy for anyone who wants to try it.

Dragon Fruit 4%
Energy Drink 4%
Rainbow drops 4% Skyblue
Blueberry 2%
Cotton Candy 2%

All TFA except the Rainbow drops I got from Skyblue

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Warlock

I saw a comment on a thread by @gertvanjoe that he tried some concentrate in his coffee. So I tried it the other way round. I put a juice together 10ml......5% nicotine, 30% pg, 70%vg and then added 5% Caramel essence (MOIR’S) from my food cabinet. Well it’s not wonderful, but it can be vaped and the flavour does come through.

So now I had to call a local flavour supplier (for food and drinks). One can buy 1 litre of concentrate for R100 to R200 (depending on the flavour ). They recommend 0.1 % to 0.15% concentrate per mix. AT that level of dilution you should get about mmmmmmmm........ 600 to 1000 litres.

If you can vape it you can eat it. So can you vape it if you can eat it??

If I die from vaping this....Remember I did it for science!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Moir's has a lot of water in their essence. Among other things. I tried vanilla once in pure VG. It was horrid


----------



## method1

Warlock said:


> I saw a comment on a thread by @gertvanjoe that he tried some concentrate in his coffee. So I tried it the other way round. I put a juice together 10ml......5% nicotine, 30% pg, 70%vg and then added 5% Caramel essence (MOIR’S) from my food cabinet. Well it’s not wonderful, but it can be vaped and the flavour does come through.
> 
> So now I had to call a local flavour supplier (for food and drinks). One can buy 1 litre of concentrate for R100 to R200 (depending on the flavour ). They recommend 0.1 % to 0.15% concentrate per mix. AT that level of dilution you should get about mmmmmmmm........ 600 to 1000 litres.
> 
> If you can vape it you can eat it. So can you vape it if you can eat it??
> 
> If I die from vaping this....Remember I did it for science!!



I'd be careful, especially with things like coffee, vanilla etc, safer to ingest than inhale.
Rather stick with the better known companies.
Also those percentages could be way off for vaping, you might find it's actually much higher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Warlock

@Viper_SA I wasn’t commenting on using MOIR’S essence, I was commenting on using the concentrates used in making MOIR’S type essences.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Food grade off the shelf essence type flavourings like moirs that you find in the shops often contain oils some brands contain alcohol not a good idea to vape.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Greyz

Yesterday my wife comes home with a toolbox, looks like a Big Jim box that is into Rave music. She proceeds to tell me she bought it so all my DIY gear is in one place and not in boxes.
In filling the box I came to the conclusion that I am a Flavour addict and I need help  








And that if you can see excludes the VG, PG and Nic....

I just wanna thank a few guys here for feeding my addiction namely, @Sickboy77 @Andre @rogue zombie @sa_viper @Richio and to anyone else I left out, I wanna say thank you for your recipes and contributions to the DIY thread. I look up to all of you and everyday I'm inspired to keep on the DIY road. 
I wish I could meet you guys and shake your hands. Shot!

Graeme

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Greyz said:


> Yesterday my wife comes home with a toolbox, looks like a Big Jim box that is into Rave music. She proceeds to tell me she bought it so all my DIY gear is in one place and not in boxes.
> In filling the box I came to the conclusion that I am a Flavour addict and I need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that if you can see excludes the VG, PG and Nic....
> 
> I just wanna thank a few guys here for feeding my addiction namely, @Sickboy77 @Andre @rogue zombie @sa_viper @Richio and to anyone else I left out, I wanna say thank you for your recipes and contributions to the DIY thread. I look up to all of you and everyday I'm inspired to keep on the DIY road.
> I wish I could meet you guys and shake your hands. Shot!
> 
> Graeme
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


That's a neat setup, hats off to your wife 

You may be a flavour addict but you don't need help, what you need is a bigger box, or more of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

BumbleBee said:


> That's a neat setup, hats off to your wife
> 
> You may be a flavour addict but you don't need help, what you need is a bigger box, or more of them


Lol thanks BumbleBee, I'm positive your part of the influence too  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Greyz said:


> Lol thanks BumbleBee, I'm positive your part of the influence too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> Yesterday my wife comes home with a toolbox, looks like a Big Jim box that is into Rave music. She proceeds to tell me she bought it so all my DIY gear is in one place and not in boxes.
> In filling the box I came to the conclusion that I am a Flavour addict and I need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that if you can see excludes the VG, PG and Nic....
> 
> I just wanna thank a few guys here for feeding my addiction namely, @Sickboy77 @Andre @rogue zombie @sa_viper @Richio and to anyone else I left out, I wanna say thank you for your recipes and contributions to the DIY thread. I look up to all of you and everyday I'm inspired to keep on the DIY road.
> I wish I could meet you guys and shake your hands. Shot!
> 
> Graeme
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Lol, join the club!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman

For anyone that is interested I compiled a quick list of all of HIC's free recipes on the VU forum. The reddit link (https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2gptp5/flavour_art_recipes/) is not complete. So I wrote a quick app this morning to get the links and dump them to a PDF for quick reference. If I'm not allowed to put this here let me know and I will remove it

EDIT: Added his Disclaimer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 4


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Caveman said:


> For anyone that is interested I compiled a quick list of all of HIC's free recipes on the VU forum. The reddit link (https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2gptp5/flavour_art_recipes/) is not complete. So I wrote a quick app this morning to get the links and dump them to a PDF for quick reference. If I'm not allowed to put this here let me know and I will remove it


Allowed or not I thank you greatly  been looking for more of his stuff

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

That is such an awesome collection. Thanks so much caveman


----------



## GregF

thanks @Caveman this is awesome


----------



## Viper_SA

I can't open the attached file for some reason

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Nevermind, old dumbass was clicking on the wrong place on his touch screen


----------



## Viper_SA

Let's compare stashes, this is mine:


----------



## Caveman

Viper_SA said:


> Let's compare stashes, this is mine:
> 
> View attachment 62864


Here's mine as it stands now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Caveman said:


> For anyone that is interested I compiled a quick list of all of HIC's free recipes on the VU forum. The reddit link (https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2gptp5/flavour_art_recipes/) is not complete. So I wrote a quick app this morning to get the links and dump them to a PDF for quick reference. If I'm not allowed to put this here let me know and I will remove it
> 
> EDIT: Added his Disclaimer



Awesome thanks


----------



## method1

Viper_SA said:


> Let's compare stashes, this is mine:
> 
> View attachment 62864






Not up to date, haven't been diligent about adding new flavours in a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

method1 said:


> View attachment 62868
> 
> 
> Not up to date, haven't been diligent about adding new flavours in a while.




Nice


----------



## Viper_SA

method1 said:


> View attachment 62868
> 
> 
> Not up to date, haven't been diligent about adding new flavours in a while.



Holy crap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

method1 said:


> View attachment 62868
> 
> 
> Not up to date, haven't been diligent about adding new flavours in a while.


Bloody hell that's a nice list you got there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

method1 said:


> View attachment 62868
> 
> 
> Not up to date, haven't been diligent about adding new flavours in a while.


Holy crap 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cam

nice collection method. i will refrain from posring mine. if for no other reason just because my program doesnt compile one for me and i couldn't care to type that list up.


----------



## moonunit

Is there a watsapp DIY'ers group?

FA bread crust, anyone have any recommendations? 

Did a little reading and it seems it is hell of a strong. My DIY box has a very strong smell after my last order, thought it was the AP but it appears to be the bread crust that gives off such a strong smell?

Had visions of a bread and butter pudding when I ordered it, not so sure now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4RML

Morning all I have some great pricing on syringes and high gauge needles, Im talking like 100 ,,,1ml for something like R59.. prices like that . Beakers as well gloves cheap ... 
Email me on ryanmarc.liversage@gmail.com 
put a order together and ill get back to you , just hoping this will help... nothing for sale as yet...Im just offering the help if any one needs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

4RML said:


> Morning all I have some great pricing on syringes and high gauge needles, Im talking like 100 ,,,1ml for something like R59.. prices like that . Beakers as well gloves cheap ...
> Email me on ryanmarc.liversage@gmail.com
> put a order together and ill get back to you , just hoping this will help... nothing for sale as yet...Im just offering the help if any one needs...


I'm interested in some beakers . Will drop you a mail soon as I get a chance

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

4RML said:


> Morning all I have some great pricing on syringes and high gauge needles, Im talking like 100 ,,,1ml for something like R59.. prices like that . Beakers as well gloves cheap ...
> Email me on ryanmarc.liversage@gmail.com
> put a order together and ill get back to you , just hoping this will help... nothing for sale as yet...Im just offering the help if any one needs...



I would also like some beakers. What can you get and at what price?
Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Viper_SA

Has anyone worked with the FW Caffeine that Blckvapour sells? I ordered some, but the descriptions makes my head spin.


----------



## Viper_SA

Well this sucks. Received new concentrates today, but have a massive flu. No experimenting


----------



## Huffapuff

Viper_SA said:


> Well this sucks. Received new concentrates today, but have a massive flu. No experimenting



I'm in exactly the same boat - it's the worst  Haven't been able to try any of my recent mixes.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SAVaper

It's been almost a week and nobody is mixing anything?
I know, you are all watching the VapeCon Specials thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

SAVaper said:


> It's been almost a week and nobody is mixing anything?
> I know, you are all watching the VapeCon Specials thread.



I've been busy Mixing for the DIY comp. I'm not planning on sharing that one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## therazia

I can share something quite lekker but I don't know if I'm allowed since it's quite close to a local e-juice.


----------



## Viper_SA

therazia said:


> I can share something quite lekker but I don't know if I'm allowed since it's quite close to a local e-juice.



Share away mate. Everyone has cloned a juice somewhere down the line. A clone is a clone, of any juice. Makes no difference if it's international or local.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## therazia

Okay so my idea for this is to make one of those litchi/lychee ice lollies from when I was a kid. Those that break in two.

FA Kiwi - 4%
FA White Grape - 1.5%
CAP Sweet Lychee - 3%
CAP Sweet Strawberry - 3%
FA Dragon Fruit - 1%
TFA Koolada 0.5%

Just waiting on my next order to try some cactus in there or pear maybe.
This is still experimental but vapable after a few days of steeping

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Larry

It's about time I spread some love on this thread. This took me quite a while to perfect a few months ago but it was well worth the effort.

*Vanilla Mint Ice Cream*

TFA Spearmint - 0.18%
FA Vanilla Classic - 2%
FA Vanilla Bourbon - 0.25%
TFA Vanillin 10 - 0.75%
FA Vienna Cream - 2%
FA Fresh Cream - 1%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 3%
TFA Vanilla Cupcake - 2%
TFA Vanilla Swirl - 3%

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

Has anyone here ever ordered concentrates from abroad? I just ordered up 100ml of CAP Vanilla Custard v1, Sugar Cookie v1 and New York CC v1 and a DIYORDIE premix.
I'm a little worried the concetrates will get bounced at customs


----------



## SAVaper

Greyz said:


> Has anyone here ever ordered concentrates from abroad? I just ordered up 100ml of CAP Vanilla Custard v1, Sugar Cookie v1 and New York CC v1 and a DIYORDIE premix.
> I'm a little worried the concetrates will get bounced at customs
> View attachment 64159



Holding thumbs for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> Has anyone here ever ordered concentrates from abroad? I just ordered up 100ml of CAP Vanilla Custard v1, Sugar Cookie v1 and New York CC v1 and a DIYORDIE premix.
> I'm a little worried the concetrates will get bounced at customs
> View attachment 64159



It will depend on the packaging - if there's no warning label on it like capella puts on their bottles, it'll probably get through. Just pop chef's support an email and find out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> It will depend on the packaging - if there's no warning label on it like capella puts on their bottles, it'll probably get through.



Thanks I'm praying there is no warning on the bottles. Those 3x 100ml bottles are ejuice gold in these parts


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> Thanks I'm praying there is no warning on the bottles. Those 3x 100ml bottles are ejuice gold in these parts



Haha well it's just the sugar cookie, the others are readily available locally, no?

Interestingly no one is freaking out at local flavour vendors over the price differential between 100ml vanilla custard from the UK vs locally.. just saying…

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> Haha well it's just the sugar cookie, the others are readily available locally, no?
> 
> Interestingly no one is freaking out at local flavour vendors over the price differential between 100ml vanilla custard from the UK vs locally.. just saying…



I couldn't find the Sugar Cookie v1 and NYCC v1 but then again I only shop with Blckvapour these days so it's very possible I missed it at another vendor. 
No one is freaking out, yet LOL. When they see that 100ml here is +-R430 they just might


----------



## Viper_SA

Agreed, Blckvapour ftw!


----------



## moonunit

Greyz said:


> Has anyone here ever ordered concentrates from abroad? I just ordered up 100ml of CAP Vanilla Custard v1, Sugar Cookie v1 and New York CC v1 and a DIYORDIE premix.
> I'm a little worried the concetrates will get bounced at customs
> View attachment 64159





How much is the shipping and what sort of time frame?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

moonunit said:


> How much is the shipping and what sort of time frame?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm not sure on the delivery time but their site said 7 to 15 days to countries outside Europe. I have used Royal Mail before when I purchased some cases for my phone. It took about 2 weeks to my door. 
Here I chose the 5 pound option, there is a 10 pound option with the same time frames but includes a tracking number. Being a first purchase this will determine whether I make future purchases or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

Just an update to my recipe that I mixed today. As a shake and vape my "test group" love it but I think this badboy will be amazing after a bit of steeping.

FA Kiwi - 5%
FA White Grape - 2%
CAP Sweet Lychee - 0.5%
CAP Sweet Strawberry - 4%
TFA Passion Fruit - 1%

Optional: TFA Koolada 0.5%

Mixing at 70/30

Now this was a surprise to me as it was a quick shower thought and I mixed it before going out tonight with my 30ml sample.
I came back with about 10ml's left for a 2 hour get together. Hopefully this will become better over time.

If anyone tests these recipes please leave some feedback. Always interested in how people perceive my DIY jobs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

therazia said:


> Just an update to my recipe that I mixed today. As a shake and vape my "test group" love it but I think this badboy will be amazing after a bit of steeping.
> 
> FA Kiwi - 5%
> FA White Grape - 2%
> CAP Sweet Lychee - 0.5%
> CAP Sweet Strawberry - 4%
> FA Passion Fruit - 1%
> 
> Optional: TFA Koolada 0.5%
> 
> Mixing at 70/30
> 
> Now this was a surprise to me as it was a quick shower thought and I mixed it before going out tonight with my 30ml sample.
> I came back with about 10ml's left for a 2 hour get together. Hopefully this will become better over time.
> 
> If anyone tests these recipes please leave some feedback. Always interested in how people perceive my DIY jobs.


That is very high in Kiwi for a FlavourArt concentrate. Presume it is the main note? Where did you get FlavourArt Passion Fruit? I could not find that anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

therazia said:


> Okay so my idea for this is to make one of those litchi/lychee ice lollies from when I was a kid. Those that break in two.
> 
> FA Kiwi - 4%
> FA White Grape - 1.5%
> CAP Sweet Lychee - 3%
> CAP Sweet Strawberry - 3%
> FA Dragon Fruit - 1%
> TFA Koolada 0.5%
> 
> Just waiting on my next order to try some cactus in there or pear maybe.
> This is still experimental but vapable after a few days of steeping



Fa Kiwi 4%? Strong flavor. Maybe you aiming at a kiwi ice lollie


----------



## therazia

Haha, thanks for pointing that out. Its TFA, sometimes get confused with those small logos. Yea I chose to go for more kiwi since the Kiwi is quite an awesome flavour

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

therazia said:


> Haha, thanks for pointing that out. Its TFA, sometimes get confused with those small logos. Yea I chose to go for more kiwi since the Kiwi is quite an awesome flavour
> 
> Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


I presume all the FA's should be TFA's? Please edit your posts.


----------



## therazia

Just the Passionfruit is TFA.


----------



## Andre

therazia said:


> Just the Passionfruit is TFA.


Ah, ok I got it. Thanks for editing your post.
Want to give your recipe a go, but the *First Law of DIY* applies.


----------



## therazia

No problem and thanks for pointing it out.

I've read up a bit after you guys mentioned the high percentages and it seems that it might be too high. 
Feel free to drop it a little as I might be suffering from a bit of Vapers Tongue due to all the diy testing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Had a small mixing session this afternoon  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Soutie

Yip time for me to mix a little too

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey, a random tip that really works for syringes...

Cover the number measurements with clear nail varnish. Then the stuff doesnt fade off.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Useful 2


----------



## VapeSnow

rogue zombie said:


> Hey, a random tip that really works for syringes...
> 
> Cover the number measurements with clear nail varnish. Then the stuff doesnt fade off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Thx for that tip bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Also mixed some today.
Cinnabon
Bronuts
100ml of Mothers Unicorn Milk
XXX Litchi
Milkman Clone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie

I also tried to make some bronuts this week gave it a try and didn't like it at all, tasted almost like a stale brownie sprinkled with raw cocoa.
I know it says shake and Vape (which I tried) but does it benifit from a steep? Just wondering what everyone's experiences are with it.
Im starting to think that it might just be my palette that doesn't agree with the chocolate, that what else can be made with chocolate glazed doughnut if that's the case?


----------



## SAVaper

Soutie said:


> I also tried to make some bronuts this week gave it a try and didn't like it at all, tasted almost like a stale brownie sprinkled with raw cocoa.
> I know it says shake and Vape (which I tried) but does it benifit from a steep? Just wondering what everyone's experiences are with it.
> Im starting to think that it might just be my palette that doesn't agree with the chocolate, that what else can be made with chocolate glazed doughnut if that's the case?



I steep mine for 2 weeks because I add 2% Bavaria Cream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

I whipped up a quick 30ml on the 10th and today I took it out and it's flippen so good. I did a drip test after shaking not it wasn't nice. 

Thanks @SAVaper I'll try add some bav cream to my next batch. Which will be tomorrow because I can't see this 30ml making till morning 


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Soutie said:


> I also tried to make some bronuts this week gave it a try and didn't like it at all, tasted almost like a stale brownie sprinkled with raw cocoa.
> I know it says shake and Vape (which I tried) but does it benifit from a steep? Just wondering what everyone's experiences are with it.
> Im starting to think that it might just be my palette that doesn't agree with the chocolate, that what else can be made with chocolate glazed doughnut if that's the case?


Steeping bronuts make a big difference. I'm not a too big fan of it anymore. I find it a bit chalky.. I have about 20ml of my 100ml left I made 3 months ago. It's much better now than it was fresh but I still have a lot of it since I barely vape it these days. Amazing how the palette changes. I initially went through 200 - 300 ml and then one day I just didn't like it anymore.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soutie

Awesome thanks guys, I'll throw it in the back of the cupboard then and forget about it for a while. Took it almost as gospel that a steep wasn't required, just nice to know that there are others that can't use it as a shake n Vape

@Caveman when I first started I couldn't get enough of strawberry creams but now I can't handle them anymore. Can't taste the strawberry anymore, it just seems to make all the creams taste sour almost. I really hope it's temporary cause I really enjoyed them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Soutie said:


> I also tried to make some bronuts this week gave it a try and didn't like it at all, tasted almost like a stale brownie sprinkled with raw cocoa.
> I know it says shake and Vape (which I tried) but does it benifit from a steep? Just wondering what everyone's experiences are with it.
> Im starting to think that it might just be my palette that doesn't agree with the chocolate, that what else can be made with chocolate glazed doughnut if that's the case?



Also try it without the joy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Soutie said:


> Awesome thanks guys, I'll throw it in the back of the cupboard then and forget about it for a while. Took it almost as gospel that a steep wasn't required, just nice to know that there are others that can't use it as a shake n Vape
> 
> @Caveman when I first started I couldn't get enough of strawberry creams but now I can't handle them anymore. Can't taste the strawberry anymore, it just seems to make all the creams taste sour almost. I really hope it's temporary cause I really enjoyed them.


Same here with the strawberry. I recently got back into making strawberry mixes. I actually have some of Crimmys strawberry overdose in the slow cooker right now to give it a try. So it probably is just temporary. I made so many bad strawberry and cream juices initially I'm pretty sure I burnt out my taste buds to it. But like I said, starting to enjoy and want a good strawberry mix again. I'm also working on a strawberry wafer currently

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

I think it's a matter of overload, rotation is a word I am only starting to get used to now. I'm just going to give some flavours a wide berth for a while.



method1 said:


> Also try it without the joy



Awesome advice, thanks @method1. Im sure there are worse people to take advice from regarding a doughnut recipe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

Soutie said:


> Awesome advice, thanks @method1. Im sure there are worse people to take advice from regarding a doughnut recipe



Could be you just don't like the CGD since thats really the main profile, buy Joy tastes realllly funky to a lot of people.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

rogue zombie said:


> Hey, a random tip that really works for syringes...
> 
> Cover the number measurements with clear nail varnish. Then the stuff doesnt fade off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I just use cellotape. It works as well. I don't have a wife/gf, so clear nail polish is not something that I have lying around

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB

How do you okes vape enough to mix like this? I make one 30ml mix about every five or six days, and my six steeping bottles are constantly full. I could buy more steeping bottles but then juices would be steeping for like a month before I got to vape them. Dang, I am so being owned here. I seriously need to buy a Smok tank and run an octuple coil head at 150W or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> How do you okes vape enough to mix like this? I make one 30ml mix about every five or six days, and my six steeping bottles are constantly full. I could buy more steeping bottles but then juices would be steeping for like a month before I got to vape them. Dang, I am so being owned here. I seriously need to buy a Smok tank and run an octuple coil head at 150W or something.


Lol it's hectic sometimes. I can destroy 50ml a day if I'm not careful. Average is 20-30ml a day mostly

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

@Soutie & @Caveman I experienced the same thing, was loving custards and then one day just couldn't stand them any more. I've got about 15ml of a 100ml batch of strawberry custard that I made ages ago just sitting in the back of my drawer. Maybe some day I'll open it up again.

But I've noticed that my taste shifts a lot recently - from desserts to fruits to tobaccos to coffees and back again. I currently have a rotation of six 30ml dropper bottles that each have a different "genre" of juices and I just jump from one to the other.

I guess variety is the spice of life

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caveman

Huffapuff said:


> @Soutie & @Caveman I experienced the same thing, was loving custards and then one day just couldn't stand them any more. I've got about 15ml of a 100ml batch of strawberry custard that I made ages ago just sitting in the back of my drawer. Maybe some day I'll open it up again.
> 
> But I've noticed that my taste shifts a lot recently - from desserts to fruits to tobaccos to coffees and back again. I currently have a rotation of six 30ml dropper bottles that each have a different "genre" of juices and I just jump from one to the other.
> 
> I guess variety is the spice of life


A rotation a day keeps vapors tongue at bay..  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gareth Friedmam

Hi all, i am just starting DIY. I picked up TFA Strawberry Ripe, TFA Kiwi Double and TFA Menthol.
Can anyone give me an idea at what percentages these flavours should be mixed at.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RichJB

Do a google search for "TFA flavour percentages", you will find many sites that give a guide to starting percentages for TFA. From the one that I found:

Strawberry Ripe: 15%
Kiwi Double: 5%
Menthol: 2-5%

However, those percentages will also vary depending on recipe. If you have an idea what recipe you want to try, look it up on the E-liquid recipes site and it will give you a summary of what other mixers have done with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I need some help I made unicorn milk and let it steep for a bit too long made it on the 31.07.2016 and when I vaped it this weekend the throat hit was bad and the flavours muted. What is the shelf life of juice? The colour was nice but just muted with bad throat hit. Should I up the percentages used in my mix to last me or what? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

kyle_redbull said:


> I need some help I made unicorn milk and let it steep for a bit too long made it on the *31.08.2016* and when I vaped it this weekend the throat hit was bad and the flavours muted. What is the shelf life of juice? The colour was nice but just muted with bad throat hit. Should I up the percentages used in my mix to last me or what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Time travel plays havoc with juice when it comes to steeping, according to the time line we are currently in you mixed this juice next Wednesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Soutie

31.08.2016. If you are making it this coming weekend I would wait a while till you try it. At least till you have made it. 

If you mean 2105 then maybe your nicotine has oxidized way too much. I think it's shot in that case. What Bottle was it in and where did you steep it?


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sorry gents 31.07.2016

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lol my bad. Glass dripper bottle stored in a dark cupboard and my nic is in my fridge and it's prime nic 36mg 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> Sorry gents 31.07.2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Certainly not too long a steep. Juices will last at least 2 years. Something else wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

Agreed, some unicorn milk recipes I have seen contain custard notes so two weeks should be bare minimum.

Have you made and tries anything else with that nic? Maybe the nic itself has gone funky


----------



## Caveman

kyle_redbull said:


> Lol my bad. Glass dripper bottle stored in a dark cupboard and my nic is in my fridge and it's prime nic 36mg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Did you shake your nic well before adding it? Also, did you allow it to reach room temp first?


----------



## SAVaper

Caveman said:


> did you allow it to reach room temp first?



I don't do that. Should I?


----------



## Caveman

SAVaper said:


> I don't do that. Should I?


With prime nic I find it crazy harsh if I don't shake it before use. And they always recommend using nic at room temp. But if yours ain't harsh I guess not all nic is made equal

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I've always used my nic icy cold out the fridge and haven't had anything bad yet. However, I did have a first today: throwing out a mix. Actually, two mixes. The first was Cly Milk Tart and FA Forest Mix. Eish, perfume deluxe so I tossed it. Then I replaced it with TFA Silly Rabbit mixed with Cream and Marshmallow, and that was even worse. I felt physically ill vaping it. So down the drain it went too. I will never get Silly Rabbit again, it tastes like turps or something and there is nothing I can do to salvage it. I went into a brief panic, thinking maybe it was my tank and not the juice. But then I dug out the next in line from the steeping cupboard: FA Espresso and Irish Cream, 2% each. OMG, the rich creamy goodness. So it wasn't the tank.

But now I'm a bit paranoid about mixing at too high a concentration. I'm pretty sure that was the problem with the two mixes I tossed, and my next mixing batch is going to include FA Torrone on its own. HIC recommends it at 3% but I have seen some crazy figures on E-liquid dot com. Some saying it's almost unvapeable even at 0.5%, needs to be diluted 10:1 and then only used at 1%. So now I am worried, I don't want to ditch this too. Is HIC's 3% doable? Anybody tried it on its own at 3%? @Andre? Any help appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Caveman said:


> With prime nic I find it crazy harsh if I don't shake it before use. And they always recommend using nic at room temp. But if yours ain't harsh I guess not all nic is made equal
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



I use Prime Nic. I will do it in future. Thanks


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> I've always used my nic icy cold out the fridge and haven't had anything bad yet. However, I did have a first today: throwing out a mix. Actually, two mixes. The first was Cly Milk Tart and FA Forest Mix. Eish, perfume deluxe so I tossed it. Then I replaced it with TFA Silly Rabbit mixed with Cream and Marshmallow, and that was even worse. I felt physically ill vaping it. So down the drain it went too. I will never get Silly Rabbit again, it tastes like turps or something and there is nothing I can do to salvage it. I went into a brief panic, thinking maybe it was my tank and not the juice. But then I dug out the next in line from the steeping cupboard: FA Espresso and Irish Cream, 2% each. OMG, the rich creamy goodness. So it wasn't the tank.
> 
> But now I'm a bit paranoid about mixing at too high a concentration. I'm pretty sure that was the problem with the two mixes I tossed, and my next mixing batch is going to include FA Torrone on its own. HIC recommends it at 3% but I have seen some crazy figures on E-liquid dot com. Some saying it's almost unvapeable even at 0.5%, needs to be diluted 10:1 and then only used at 1%. So now I am worried, I don't want to ditch this too. Is HIC's 3% doable? Anybody tried it on its own at 3%? @Andre? Any help appreciated.



HIC has some good recipes but honestly I find some of his notes (and recipes) way off base (for me)
Torrone is wicked strong, that said 2% is probably the highest I'd ever go, and it CAN sometimes work that high in some cases.
In mixes I generally like it between 0.25-0.5%.
2-3% standalone shouldn't be too bad, but why not start at 1 or 1.5% and work up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Thanks very much, @method1, I'll start it at 1%. I am actually looking to get more subtle flavours, I find most of my mixes to be too rich. I want flavours where I just get the slightest hint of flavour. This Irish coffee is great now but I can tell already that I'll be g@tvol of it in a week. Each vape is like having a big swig of coffee. It'll get old really quickly. I want to try very subtle mixes now where it takes me a tank just to determine that there is actually something there other than the base mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> Thanks very much, @method1, I'll start it at 1%. I am actually looking to get more subtle flavours, I find most of my mixes to be too rich. I want flavours where I just get the slightest hint of flavour. This Irish coffee is great now but I can tell already that I'll be g@tvol of it in a week. Each vape is like having a big swig of coffee. It'll get old really quickly. I want to try very subtle mixes now where it takes me a tank just to determine that there is actually something there other than the base mix.



Man I love me some Irish Cream, just a pity it kills coils like it was made for it. I find myself always having a tank of menthol around. Keeps the other flavors fresh on my palate for longer


----------



## kyle_redbull

I don't shake it well and don't leave to warm to room temperature. Isn't that more for vg based nic? Mine is pg based. I personally think the flavours like strawberry ripe has faded off after time as my percentage wasn't that high and have seen comments of strawberry ripe to fade off 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, @Caveman, I use Spearmint for that purpose. I mixed up some Vapeowave Spearmint at around 8% which was a leetle strong. But as a palate cleanser, it does the job. I have it in my Melo 2 with a cCell coil and I just have 2 or 3 vapes on it. It's kinda eye-watering but it sure makes you forget the flavour(s) you were vaping before.


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> I've always used my nic icy cold out the fridge and haven't had anything bad yet. However, I did have a first today: throwing out a mix. Actually, two mixes. The first was Cly Milk Tart and FA Forest Mix. Eish, perfume deluxe so I tossed it. Then I replaced it with TFA Silly Rabbit mixed with Cream and Marshmallow, and that was even worse. I felt physically ill vaping it. So down the drain it went too. I will never get Silly Rabbit again, it tastes like turps or something and there is nothing I can do to salvage it. I went into a brief panic, thinking maybe it was my tank and not the juice. But then I dug out the next in line from the steeping cupboard: FA Espresso and Irish Cream, 2% each. OMG, the rich creamy goodness. So it wasn't the tank.
> 
> But now I'm a bit paranoid about mixing at too high a concentration. I'm pretty sure that was the problem with the two mixes I tossed, and my next mixing batch is going to include FA Torrone on its own. HIC recommends it at 3% but I have seen some crazy figures on E-liquid dot com. Some saying it's almost unvapeable even at 0.5%, needs to be diluted 10:1 and then only used at 1%. So now I am worried, I don't want to ditch this too. Is HIC's 3% doable? Anybody tried it on its own at 3%? @Andre? Any help appreciated.


I have not tried it as a standalone, but coincidentally came across this thread on Reddit yesterday where someone (scroll down) says it is awesome at 3%. You might like the rest of the thread too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> I don't shake it well and don't leave to warm to room temperature. Isn't that more for vg based nic? Mine is pg based. I personally think the flavours like strawberry ripe has faded off after time as my percentage wasn't that high and have seen comments of strawberry ripe to fade off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You should shake it, even if PG based and especially if still cold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

But my other juices are perfect only the unicorn milk went bad

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

@Andre, some great suggestions there, thanks. I like that Banana Cream and Peanut Butter. I've been racking my brains as to what to put with PB. I found it quite good standalone but it does need something. I thought Maple Syrup but Banana Cream sounds intriguing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

RichJB said:


> I've always used my nic icy cold out the fridge and haven't had anything bad yet. However, I did have a first today: throwing out a mix. Actually, two mixes. The first was Cly Milk Tart and FA Forest Mix. Eish, perfume deluxe so I tossed it. Then I replaced it with TFA Silly Rabbit mixed with Cream and Marshmallow, and that was even worse. I felt physically ill vaping it. So down the drain it went too. I will never get Silly Rabbit again, it tastes like turps or something and there is nothing I can do to salvage it. I went into a brief panic, thinking maybe it was my tank and not the juice. But then I dug out the next in line from the steeping cupboard: FA Espresso and Irish Cream, 2% each. OMG, the rich creamy goodness. So it wasn't the tank.
> 
> But now I'm a bit paranoid about mixing at too high a concentration. I'm pretty sure that was the problem with the two mixes I tossed, and my next mixing batch is going to include FA Torrone on its own. HIC recommends it at 3% but I have seen some crazy figures on E-liquid dot com. Some saying it's almost unvapeable even at 0.5%, needs to be diluted 10:1 and then only used at 1%. So now I am worried, I don't want to ditch this too. Is HIC's 3% doable? Anybody tried it on its own at 3%? @Andre? Any help appreciated.



I'm thoroughly enjoying Torrone at 3%  30/70 @ 1.5mg. I don't find it to be a strong flavour but rather a smooth and sweet nougat quite noticeable on the exhale. My favourite standalone vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmm Torrone on its own. I must try it. I love Nougat, dont know why I never thought to do it alone.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Hmm Torrone on its own. I must try it. I love Nougat, dont know why I never thought to do it alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Don't forget the trademark FA lemon in there too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Torrone on its own, gotta give that one a try tomoz.


----------



## Huffapuff

Lemon Sicily? Now there's an idea  I've added black cherry at 2% and I'm undecided on whether or not I like it.


----------



## method1

Huffapuff said:


> Lemon Sicily? Now there's an idea  I've added black cherry at 2% and I'm undecided on whether or not I like it.



If you want MORE lemon in your torrone, then why not?


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> Lemon Sicily? Now there's an idea  I've added black cherry at 2% and I'm undecided on whether or not I like it.


No, I think @method1 is referring to the fact that many FA concentrates, including Torrone, have a lemon back note/tone to them. I love citrus.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Deleted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> This one is for @Andre - I think I may have sent you some back in the day and seem to recall you liked it, hopefully you still will
> 
> It's a slightly bittersweet and refreshing vape with a grapefruit top note, backed up with some melon & lime goodness.
> 
> FLV Lime 0.6%
> FLV Lychee - 0.4%
> FLV Pink Guava - 1%
> FLV Wild Melon - 2%
> INW cactus - 0.25%


Thank you kind Sir, I did and I shall - if only I had all those FLV concentrates!


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> Thank you kind Sir, I did and I shall - if only I had all those FLV concentrates!



It's just a matter of time….

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Don't forget the trademark FA lemon in there too


You joke... HIC's Limoncello Torrone is a regular for me 

Its very nice actually

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

method1 said:


> If you want MORE lemon in your torrone, then why not?


This just goes to show my tastebuds still have some recovering to do - I hadn't picked up the lemon back note  I'll pay careful attention next time I vape it.


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> This one is for @Andre - I think I may have sent you some back in the day and seem to recall you liked it, hopefully you still will
> 
> It's a slightly bittersweet and refreshing vape with a grapefruit top note, backed up with some melon & lime goodness. This was a tweak of an ELR recipe, will try and find the original. Was bad at keeping notes before I learned the hard way
> 
> FLV Lime 0.6%
> FLV Lychee - 0.4%
> FLV Pink Guava - 1%
> FLV Wild Melon - 2%
> INW cactus - 0.25%



That looks super @method1 - melons and Guava!
Maybe it just needs a touch of menthol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Per recommendation form @Nova69 form this thread, I'm posting one of me favourite fruit recipes.
I've made it a number of times and absolutely love it! As per suggestion by @Andre, this is a sweet recipe, so drop or half the sweetener to your own preference.

Original recipe for Kanzi here.







Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## therazia

Awesome. I'll definitely try those. Thank you. 

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

I get alot of people asking me to make them a Shake and Vape as their in a spot and need some juice.
But I'm yet to find an authentic shake and vape. Yes there are some that taste good after a good shake but even then, those S&V's taste better if you let them steep a week. This makes me think that there are no proper S&V's and that everything needs to steep.

I'm hoping that someone here can help me with a good S&V recipe. Basically a recipe that tastes just as good after shaking as it does after 2 weeks in the cupboard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave1

Greyz said:


> I get alot of people asking me to make them a Shake and Vape as their in a spot and need some juice.
> But I'm yet to find an authentic shake and vape. Yes there are some that taste good after a good shake but even then, those S&V's taste better if you let them steep a week. This makes me think that there are no proper S&V's and that everything needs to steep.
> 
> I'm hoping that someone here can help me with a good S&V recipe. Basically a recipe that tastes just as good after shaking as it does after 2 weeks in the cupboard.


The only shake and vape that is consistent is the straight VG and Nic. Works well while waiting for everything to ripen.  Also helps reset the tastebuds after a day or two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

SAVaper said:


> Also mixed some today.
> Cinnabon



I need this recipe in my life please sir. I have just finished my cinnabon protein shake and was thinking I need to find a recipe to vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dane

I have tried a few Pistachio recipes to date with not a lot of success but the following one is super tasty (and by that I mean I will be mixing up more!):

*Pistachio Ice Cream
*
TFA Pistachio - 5%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 5%
TFA Marshmallow - 2%
TFA Vanilla Swirl - 2%
FA Meringue - 0.5%
FA Cream Fresh - 0.5%

It is quite sweet, so you could drop the marshmallow to 1% and maybe the VBIC to 4% but I like it like this. I also added 1 drop per 15ml MTS Vape Wizard, but don't believe this to make any real difference.

I mixed at 70 (VG) / 30 (PG), after 2 weeks steeping it should be good, but after 4 weeks it is great!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

NaZa05 said:


> I need this recipe in my life please sir. I have just finished my cinnabon protein shake and was thinking I need to find a recipe to vape.




Here



Petrus said:


> To all you Cinnamon lovers here is something that is so damn close to Cinnabon (HRH loves this shop and me ). I think the bakery guys will just love it.
> 8% Grahmcracker
> 4% Sugar Cookie
> 3% Caramel
> 1% Ethyl Maltol.
> 
> Steep for at least 1 week and you will be blown away.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Petrus

@S


SAVaper said:


> Here


@SAVaper ,I tried it after two weeks and it was super, been lying around for a month plus and it is even better. You will most definitely like it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @S
> 
> @SAVaper ,I tried it after two weeks and it was super, been lying around for a month plus and it is even better. You will most definitely like it.


Wonder where the cinnamon taste comes from? Sugar cookie?


----------



## therazia

What does PG nic smell like? Mine smells like a freshly baked cookie

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Wonder where the cinnamon taste comes from? Sugar cookie?


@Andre ,good question, I suppose so.


----------



## Viper_SA

Just a request people, please add the flavor concentrate brand to your recipes when posting.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Huffapuff said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying Torrone at 3%  30/70 @ 1.5mg. I don't find it to be a strong flavour but rather a smooth and sweet nougat quite noticeable on the exhale. My favourite standalone vape.



What is your steep- time on this? Can it work as a shake and vape?
Picked some up today after reading this and making it tonight...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

Rude Rudi said:


> What is your steep- time on this? Can it work as a shake and vape?
> Picked some up today after reading this and making it tonight...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Give it a go, obviously it'll improve with time, but it's enjoyable from the start

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

WORLD MIXING COMPETITION: TOP TEN RECIPES
http://diyordievaping.com/2016/08/26/world-mixing-competition-top-ten-recipes/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman

Rude Rudi said:


> WORLD MIXING COMPETITION: TOP TEN RECIPES
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/08/26/world-mixing-competition-top-ten-recipes/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks. Good thing I haven't bought my monthly concentrates yet. Need to make that pound cake

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Those recipes look delicious. Among all ten recipes, I have exactly three flavours. Sux2Bme. 

My Torrone at 1% is steeping away and smells rather odd. Not in a bad way but I can't quite identify what aroma it is. It's almost lemony? I also have FA Tiramisu steeping which, for some unaccountable reason, I mixed at 2.5%. My Irish Coffee is hitting like a hammer atm. Two vapes and I can't take another for at least an hour. It's like a triple espresso with a double shot of Bailey's in one gulp. I smell my Irish Coffee, then I smell my Tiramisu. And I can tell that this Tiramisu ain't gonna be weak. It's like triple the aroma of the Irish Coffee. This is going to put hair in places I didn't know one could even get hair.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> Those recipes look delicious. Among all ten recipes, I have exactly three flavours. Sux2Bme.
> 
> My Torrone at 1% is steeping away and smells rather odd. Not in a bad way but I can't quite identify what aroma it is. It's almost lemony? I also have FA Tiramisu steeping which, for some unaccountable reason, I mixed at 2.5%. My Irish Coffee is hitting like a hammer atm. Two vapes and I can't take another for at least an hour. It's like a triple espresso with a double shot of Bailey's in one gulp. I smell my Irish Coffee, then I smell my Tiramisu. And I can tell that this Tiramisu ain't gonna be weak. It's like triple the aroma of the Irish Coffee. This is going to put hair in places I didn't know one could even get hair.


A lot of of FA flavors have a lemon back note, torrone, custard, Catalan cream etc.. it generally dies after some steeping. I need to get me some tiramisu though. Heard many good things about it

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rude Rudi said:


> WORLD MIXING COMPETITION: TOP TEN RECIPES
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/08/26/world-mixing-competition-top-ten-recipes/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Oddly, none of those recipes really grabs my attention...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Viper_SA said:


> Oddly, none of those recipes really grabs my attention...


Yeah, the current trend suits the sweet-tooths out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Heres an interesting collection of recipes http://ejuicemakers.com/kopel-recipebook/

The Sakura sweets got my attention

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

rogue zombie said:


> Heres an interesting collection of recipes http://ejuicemakers.com/kopel-recipebook/
> 
> The Sakura sweets got my attention
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What an awesome resource - thanks!

I really want to try the Ghost Reserve by Ckemist, looks delicious and I'm only missing 2 flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> Those recipes look delicious. Among all ten recipes, I have exactly three flavours. Sux2Bme.
> 
> My Torrone at 1% is steeping away and smells rather odd. Not in a bad way but I can't quite identify what aroma it is. It's almost lemony? I also have FA Tiramisu steeping which, for some unaccountable reason, I mixed at 2.5%. My Irish Coffee is hitting like a hammer atm. Two vapes and I can't take another for at least an hour. It's like a triple espresso with a double shot of Bailey's in one gulp. I smell my Irish Coffee, then I smell my Tiramisu. And I can tell that this Tiramisu ain't gonna be weak. It's like triple the aroma of the Irish Coffee. This is going to put hair in places I didn't know one could even get hair.



Yip, the Tiramisu is hectic = I made HIC's Xtra Smooth Tiramisu Cream 2 weeks ago and the Tiramisu @ 1% is still hectic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB

Hi guys,
Didn't want to start a new thread for this as it could be a quick answer.
Need some help - I was DIY'ing and stopped around February.
In Feb I bought 500ml of 100mg VG nic and kept it all sealed in a dark spot till now.
I decided to whip up some juice and moved the nic to a new bottle which is easier to pour with, now i've never used 100mg nicotine so i'm not sure if the colour is right but it looks a bit strange to me.
Does it look fine or is there something wrong with it? Maybe it's passed its expiry date (not sure if nic has one)
I am by no means blaming the company I bought this from as if it has expired, it is completely my fault.
The photo on the left is the nic I just transferred and also the first time i've opened the bottle on the right.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Footlongzebra

where did you get 100mg nic?really need to get me some of that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mase21

Footlongzebra said:


> where did you get 100mg nic?really need to get me some of that


I get mine from this site http://www.darkstarvapour.co.uk/shop/72mg-pg-nicotine

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

ChadB said:


> Hi guys,
> Didn't want to start a new thread for this as it could be a quick answer.
> Need some help - I was DIY'ing and stopped around February.
> In Feb I bought 500ml of 100mg VG nic and kept it all sealed in a dark spot till now.
> I decided to whip up some juice and moved the nic to a new bottle which is easier to pour with, now i've never used 100mg nicotine so i'm not sure if the colour is right but it looks a bit strange to me.
> Does it look fine or is there something wrong with it? Maybe it's passed its expiry date (not sure if nic has one)
> I am by no means blaming the company I bought this from as if it has expired, it is completely my fault.
> The photo on the left is the nic I just transferred and also the first time i've opened the bottle on the right.
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 65598
> View attachment 65599


That looks fine. I don't use VG suspended nic though. PG based is less prone to inconsistency and heat, also easier to work with and I keep it in the freezer so it lasts a long time. VG you can keep in the freezer to, just take it out an hr or so before mixing because it will be like pouring treacle, and you don't really want to apply heat to it that will start oxidising your big nic stash.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Footlongzebra

mase21 said:


> I get mine from this site http://www.darkstarvapour.co.uk/shop/72mg-pg-nicotine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


hi mase21 when last did you order from them and how long did it take to get here?did customs hit you hard for the nic


----------



## mase21

Footlongzebra said:


> hi mase21 when last did you order from them and how long did it take to get here?did customs hit you hard for the nic


 I bought mine 6months ago it took 3 to 4 days not really i live in the uk, we are ok for now, the eu Tpd ban is coming may10 I'm going to stock up few freezer bottles packs.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY

Greyz said:


> Today was a good day for mixing.
> Experimentes with the usc, made 1 batch of a Strawberry cream and had it in the usc for 2hrs total. The other I am using the tried and tested tested shake and leave method.
> 
> Can't wait to see which came out better...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I've been away for so long, these seem interesting. Thanks for giving me something to do. 
Must research this FAEGO and WTF, lush sounds to normal - but will investigate. I'm really interested in WTF


----------



## Greyz

Lmao wtf is something I came up with by mistake. I'm not a huge fan but my mates love it. Lush is just a remix of Gush, so I couldn't name it Gush anymore. Feago is a strawberry and cream a lovely recipe I got from @Sickboy77. 
If you want the recipes, besides Feago that you have to ask sickboy, drop me a pm and/or I can share them here.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Greyz said:


> Lmao wtf is something I came up with by mistake. I'm not a huge fan but my mates love it. Lush is just a remix of Gush, so I couldn't name it Gush anymore. Feago is a strawberry and cream a lovely recipe I got from @Sickboy77.
> If you want the recipes, besides Feago that you have to ask sickboy, drop me a pm and/or I can share them here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk




Please share!!! I've been looking for a decent "Feago" for the last couple of weeks = Feago might just be the one!


----------



## Greyz

Rude Rudi said:


> Please share!!! I've been looking for a decent "Feago" for the last couple of weeks = Feago might just be the one!


Feago, unfortunately I cannot share as the recipe is not mine but @Sickboy77 recipe. 
It would not be right for me to share this without his permission. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem

Greyz said:


> Lmao wtf is something I came up with by mistake. I'm not a huge fan but my mates love it. Lush is just a remix of Gush, so I couldn't name it Gush anymore. Feago is a strawberry and cream a lovely recipe I got from @Sickboy77.
> If you want the recipes, besides Feago that you have to ask sickboy, drop me a pm and/or I can share them here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


C. 

Sent from my SM-J120F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

This looks absolutely awesome!!!

*Café Crème Catalan*
4% Catalan cream FA
2.5% Milk FA
2.5% Cookie FA
1% Dark Bean (Coffee Espresso) FA
2.5% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream FW
2% Cake batter dip FW
3.5% butter pecan FW
1.5% Whipped Cream FW
0.5% Super sweet CA

As usual, I am one ingredient short ans the most crucial one at that = Butter Pecan... Order placed!

http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/creme-catalan-cafe/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape

The problem is REAL - Thats the DIY rack, then I have Hardware & Steeping rack also - "Hi my name is Chukin'Vape and shit is fkn REAL right now"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## moonunit

Haven't used FA Dark Bean, but if FA Italian Relax Cuppacino is anything to go by I would say that even at 1% it will be very strong if not overpowering. Unless they are going for that coffee kick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

Since I've been gone for so long I thought, I'd drop by and leave this awesome recipe here for my fellow DIY-ers 

*Its a spin off of Pecan Pie Filling from here - I call it: Heaven *
FLV Macaroon 2%
FLV Pralines 3%
CAP Vanilla Custard 2%
FA Apple Pie 2%
FA Marshmallow 1%
TFA Graham Cracker 0.5%
1 drop MTS Vape Wizzard per 10ml

Steep Time: _At Least 1 week, 2 weeks is best. _

If its not sweet enough for you then add some sucralose to it.

I'm enjoying it, its really good - been vaping it solidly for the past 2 weeks. Has a subtle coconut and nutty chocolate flavour, its hard to explain - but I can assure you it is good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Chukin'Vape said:


> The problem is REAL - Thats the DIY rack, then I have Hardware & Steeping rack also - "Hi my name is Chukin'Vape and shit is fkn REAL right now"
> 
> View attachment 65806


"Hi Chuuuuucccckkkkmkk"

Impressive collection you have there @Chukin'Vape. I'm just as deep I stopped counting when I hit 100 different concentrates. 
This rabbit hole your descending has no bottom  


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Greyz

@NewOobY is back with a cracking recipe. I need to source those FLV concentrates and I'm good to mix.
It's always 1 or 2 that's your short, ALWAYS!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SAVaper

Mixed up some juice tonight.
Cosmic Fog Milk & Honey
Milkman Clone
Mustard Milk
Now off to the steeping cupboard.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

This one looks like a winner  !!

From our favourite French friends...

*Vapetasia Killer Kustard*
1% New York Cheesecake v2 ( CAP )
2% Vanilla Cupcake v2 ( CAP )
2% Vanilla Custard ( TPA )
5% Vanilla Custard v2 ( CAP )
5% Vanilla Swirl ( TPA )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mind you, this one looks pretty tasty too! Not sure about the 4.3%, but there you go - each to their own!

E Generation Black Label Nutty Nana
Banana Cream PA 4% 
Bavarian Cream PA 4.3% 
Marshmallow PA 3% 
Peanut Butter PA 3% 
Toasted Almond PA 2%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

Mix the following last night:

150ml Nana Cream
150ml Strawberries and Cream
100ml HIC Lemoncello Torrone Parfait
30ml Peaches and Cream
30ml Pink Lemonade

The Lemoncello and Pink Lemonade are good right out the gate. The Pink Lemonade is exactly what I've been looking for. I love the fizzy citrus taste with the sweetness as an undertone. I was finding a lot of the fruit mixes too sweet and I might be starting a sordid love affair with citrus.

The Torrone in the Lemoncello gives an awesome nutty flavour. The Lemon Sicily and Custard make it VERY rich but it's a gorgeous vape. Not an ADV though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Glytch said:


> Mix the following last night:
> The Lemoncello and Pink Lemonade are good right out the gate. The Pink Lemonade is exactly what I've been looking for. I love the fizzy citrus taste with the sweetness as an undertone. I was finding a lot of the fruit mixes too sweet and I might be starting a sordid love affair with citrus.
> 
> The Torrone in the Lemoncello gives an awesome nutty flavour. The Lemon Sicily and Custard make it VERY rich but it's a gorgeous vape. Not an ADV though.



Made the Parfait a few weeks ago = def not an ADV - It's good but not my "cup of tea" - the Torrone is like Gin and Tonic - you either love it or hate it..
Pink Lemonade - very nice but I find I cant vape more than about half a tank - the citrus in this one start to "burn" your tongue - like when you have too many oranges... Did you use the CAP Pink Lemonade?


----------



## Glytch

Rude Rudi said:


> Made the Parfait a few weeks ago = def not an ADV - It's good but not my "cup of tea" - the Torrone is like Gin and Tonic - you either love it or hate it..
> Pink Lemonade - very nice but I find I cant vape more than about half a tank - the citrus in this one start to "burn" your tongue - like when you have too many oranges... Did you use the CAP Pink Lemonade?



For some reason the torrone just speaks to my tastebuds. Love the nougat type flavour, so very nutty.

I used the following for Pink Lemonade:

FW Lemonade 6%
TFA Raspberry Sweet 2%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 1%
FA Lemon Sicily 0.75%

30/70 PG/VG 6mg

It tastes like Gin and Tonic. I love it. Will let you know about the furry tongue after I vape it all today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Disappointed. That is what I am tonight. There have been a few issues casting a dark cloud as far as DIY on the forum goes. When I commented on this, my thread was made out to be a useless analogy. So disappointing when adults behave like bickering children, and just strengthens my view that South Africans don't want the sun to shine on their fellow man. So what if you posted a recipe on a public forum on a diy thread and someone used it for a commercial juice? Plus, can it be proven 100% on a mass spectrometer that it was "your" recipe exactly? While you market juice that is created in "collaboration" with someone else? Pretty much the same thing in my view. We as diy'ers have never asked vendors to not be allowed access to our diy section. We do not fear our recipes being stolen by the evil "monsters" for capitol gain. Now we have people deleting posts in diy threads where they simply made % recommendations. What a load of crap man. "I won't share anything with you because you might make more money than I do, or your juice might be better than mine". 

I just don't have time for this bullshit mentality. I will from now on only be active on www.e-liquid-recipes.com as far as diy juice goes. 
We call this a great community, and it is in most cases, but unfortunately it is made great by a handful of great people who help keep up the image, while in the background the children are bickering about unimportant shyte. 

Rant over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## method1

Viper_SA said:


> Disappointed. That is what I am tonight. There have been a few issues casting a dark cloud as far as DIY on the forum goes. When I commented on this, my thread was made out to be a useless analogy. So disappointing when adults behave like bickering children, and just strengthens my view that South Africans don't want the sun to shine on their fellow man. So what if you posted a recipe on a public forum on a diy thread and someone used it for a commercial juice? Plus, can it be proven 100% on a mass spectrometer that it was "your" recipe exactly? While you market juice that is created in "collaboration" with someone else? Pretty much the same thing in my view. We as diy'ers have never asked vendors to not be allowed access to our diy section. We do not fear our recipes being stolen by the evil "monsters" for capitol gain. Now we have people deleting posts in diy threads where they simply made % recommendations. What a load of crap man. "I won't share anything with you because you might make more money than I do, or your juice might be better than mine".
> 
> I just don't have time for this bullshit mentality. I will from now on only be active on www.e-liquid-recipes.com as far as diy juice goes.
> We call this a great community, and it is in most cases, but unfortunately it is made great by a handful of great people who help keep up the image, while in the background the children are bickering about unimportant shyte.
> 
> Rant over.



I will say this - in collaboration" means the creator got PAID. It means he was compensated and CREDITED for his work, and that it was used with permission.

To me there's a VAST distinction between that approach and straight up making a business out of someone else's work without credit, compensation or permission. If that's still the "same thing" in your view we obviously have irreconcilably different concepts of right and wrong.

One of the best loved and respected O.G DIYers - HIC - moved most of his content behind a paywall precisely because of these type of politics, deleting a lot of his content from where he originally posted it. Nevertheless people still "pirate" these recipes but at least he does get some compensation in the form of the original recipe purchase.

I really, really don't want this to become an argument, and I won't actually respond any further on this topic. I only did so this one time because it appears you have targeted me in your rant, despite me not being involved at all in whatever happened after making my initial post on the subject.

I simply mentioned my reticence to post recipes after what happened with one of them.
A purely personal choice which should have no impact or bearing on you at all.


----------



## RichJB

Viper_SA said:


> Plus, can it be proven 100% on a mass spectrometer that it was "your" recipe exactly?



* slowly raises hand

If it tastes like Chanel No. 5, it's probably one of mine.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Deckie

WOW, this whole thread went south on the first available high speed train. I was under the impression this was "share" knowledge forum, somewhere one can get help, share experiences all for the greater good of the community. Respect gentlemen, for each other & other's opinions.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Stop messing with our thread. This is for us to help each other. Fact is if you put something out there on the net. It's out there. You can't expect it to be a secret. Or am I just being daft? 

Let's keep the diy thread to just that and go open another one for complaining about business issues please. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

What I love about the DIY community is how we share our experiences with one another. Whether that's sharing notes on flavours or combinations we've tried, or sharing recipes we like, or our own original creations. 

When I first started DIYing I was amazed that guys like HIC actually shared what they'd made until I realised that they really enjoyed knowing that people were enjoying their recipes. And that was enough for them. 

The simple truth is that if you don't want to get ripped off don't put something on the internet. But if you're happy to share and contribute to the community then post away! And posting a recipe isn't the only way to share - giving tips and advice is probably more valuable than just percentages

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> * slowly raises hand
> 
> If it tastes like Chanel No. 5, it's probably one of mine.


If it's a slight rubber taste with slight undertones of burnt wood it's probably mine  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh

Did I miss something? Did some posts get deleted that would have provided context? Reading the thread now I'm picturing angry people shouting at a brick wall 

Anyway, back to DIY. This is flippen delish: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/11595#apple_buttah_by_goldbones

Recipe by the overall DIYorDIE competition winner.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caveman

Effjh said:


> Did I miss something? Did some posts get deleted that would have provided context? Reading the thread now I'm picturing angry people shouting at a brick wall
> 
> Anyway, back to DIY. This is flippen delish: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/11595#apple_buttah_by_goldbones
> 
> Recipe by the overall DIYorDIE competition winner.


Saw this on the monthly DIY thread over on reddit. Already on my next to-mix list

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Being part of a community means sometimes we agree and sometimes we disagree. It's like family.
In another thread I made a comment that upset a fellow member. We exchanged PM's and resolved the issue. We now agree but even if we did not, we have no hard feeling simply because we disagree.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Ive really noticed since this past December, i am seriously a 'seasonal vaper'.

Last December, hot holidays in PE, I couldnt get enough of Fruits, Menthol and mints.

I thought I had gone off bakery juices. This winter, I rediscovered my love for bakery, and hardly touched fruits.

These past couple hot days, my favourite bakery stuff is just not doing it for me, and fruits are back in fashion.

Just some random thoughts I thought I would share 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Mark121m

Thread has gone a bit off topic.
But hopefully It can be set straight

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m

When steeping a Cream and fruit.
Do you allow the cream to steep first or mix both and wait for the mix a week later

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

Mark121m said:


> When steeping a Cream and fruit.
> Do you allow the cream to steep first or mix both and wait for the mix a week later
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I mix them together in the hopes that it'll keep steep time to a minimum. Unless I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## Mark121m

Huffapuff said:


> I mix them together in the hopes that it'll keep steep time to a minimum. Unless I'm doing it wrong?


Any1 that can help

I've been mixing them together
Is there another way.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Mark121m said:


> When steeping a Cream and fruit.
> Do you allow the cream to steep first or mix both and wait for the mix a week later
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



When I mix a cream or a custard into anything, I allow it to steep a minimum of 14 days. Would also like to know if there is another way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

SAVaper said:


> When I mix a cream or a custard into anything, I allow it to steep a minimum of 14 days. Would also like to know if there is another way.


Any1 else that can help

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

I mix everything all at once and let it steep.

There might be something to Layered Steeping but I'm pretty sure it will only be in very specific cases. The creams will need to react with the fruit flavors so as soon as you add the fruit you will have extra reactions starting to take place. Logic tells me that this will Increase steeping time cause the creams will need to react with the fruit now. You might get a really nice flavor right after adding the fruit though (Semi Steeped cream and full flavored fruit) but then a limited time to vape before it would taste as though you added them at the same time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Mark121m said:


> Any1 that can help
> 
> I've been mixing them together
> Is there another way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I have come across just one person that does layered steeping, but that is usually for complex recipes. Not for me - I would rather steep longer than do it that way. Layered steeping, as I see it, means adding some concentrates to your VG/PG/Nic, let those steep, then add more ingredients, shake and let the mix steep and so on.

There is another way (concentrates steeping) where you mix just your concentrates. E.g. for a Strawberry shake you mix say a total of 10 ml of concentrates (all FA) as follows: Strawberry 70% (7 ml), Cream Fresh 15% (1.5 ml), Catalan Cream 5% (0.5 ml), Vanilla Bourbon 10% (1.0 ml). Then you let the concentrate mix steep for 3 to 5 days. Only then do you mix your PG/VG/Nic to which you add your chosen percentage of the concentrate mix, e.g. 5 %. Once you have added the concentrate mix, you can just shake and vape (except for custards). This method seems to require the shortest steep time. This is the way FlavourArt UK recommends. See their reasoning and some recipes (example above comes from there) here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mark121m

Soutie said:


> I mix everything all at once and let it steep.
> 
> There might be something to Layered Steeping but I'm pretty sure it will only be in very specific cases. The creams will need to react with the fruit flavors so as soon as you add the fruit you will have extra reactions starting to take place. Logic tells me that this will Increase steeping time cause the creams will need to react with the fruit now. You might get a really nice flavor right after adding the fruit though (Semi Steeped cream and full flavored fruit) but then a limited time to vape before it would taste as though you added them at the same time.


Which I have been doing.
Steeping them together

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m

Andre said:


> I have come across just one person that does layered steeping, but that is usually for complex recipes. Not for me - I would rather steep longer than do it that way. Layered steeping, as I see it, means adding some concentrates to your VG/PG/Nic, let those steep, then add more ingredients, shake and let the mix steep and so on.
> 
> There is another way (concentrates steeping) where you mix just your concentrates. E.g. for a Strawberry shake you mix say a total of 10 ml of concentrates (all FA) as follows: Strawberry 70% (7 ml), Cream Fresh 15% (1.5 ml), Catalan Cream 5% (0.5 ml), Vanilla Bourbon 10% (1.0 ml). Then you let the concentrate mix steep for 3 to 5 days. Only then do you mix your PG/VG/Nic to which you add your chosen percentage of the concentrate mix, e.g. 5 %. Once you have added the concentrate mix, you can just shake and vape (except for custards). This method seems to require the shortest steep time. This is the way FlavourArt UK recommends. See their reasoning and some recipes (example above comes from there) here.


Layers sounds like a Huge mission.
But is possible and is done.

But I say as a DIYer all at once will be fine

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m

Gents are very helpful.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

I have this old Milk Tart Recipe that some of you may like. It tastes pretty good and I have had many compliments for it but its major downfall is that it does not steep well. Shake and Vape but almost no good after about 4 weeks. The Cinnamon looks a bit high but it works. You could try and reduce it but to me it took away from the end result and also did not solve the steeping problem. This is a high flavour percentage juice from way back but if you keep the ratios the same and reduce it may still work fine. VM = Vapour Mountain, and can not be subbed. If you mix it let me know what you think!

PG/VG 30/70

TFA French Vanilla 5%
VM Custard 5%
VM Cinnamon 3%
EM 10% - 1%
VM Cream 2%
VM Shortbread 2%

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Rooigevaar said:


> I have this old Milk Tart Recipe that some of you may like. It tastes pretty good and I have had many compliments for it but its major downfall is that it does not steep well. Shake and Vape but almost no good after about 4 weeks. The Cinnamon looks a bit high but it works. You could try and reduce it but to me it took away from the end result and also did not solve the steeping problem. This is a high flavour percentage juice from way back but if you keep the ratios the same and reduce it may still work fine. VM = Vapour Mountain, and can not be subbed. If you mix it let me know what you think!
> 
> PG/VG 30/70
> 
> TFA French Vanilla 5%
> VM Custard 5%
> VM Cinnamon 3%
> EM 10% - 1%
> VM Cream 2%
> VM Shortbread 2%



Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

method1 said:


> Haha well it's just the sugar cookie, the others are readily available locally, no?
> 
> Interestingly no one is freaking out at local flavour vendors over the price differential between 100ml vanilla custard from the UK vs locally.. just saying…


Wait for import tax...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

MONSTER thread sheesh. Time to get started on it...


----------



## Greyz

FogFace said:


> Wait for import tax...



I don't expect much in the form of import tax (that's my order Method1 was referring to), my experience is it's around R60 per $20. My total order was came to around R800, or $50 at the time, I'm expecting to pay between R120 to R150.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> I don't expect much in the form of import tax (that's my order Method1 was referring to), my experience is it's around R60 per $20. My total order was came to around R800, or $50 at the time, I'm expecting to pay between R120 to R150.


I have been nailed with insane duties. It all depends what comes in, music gear for example is duty free no tax on a guitar from the UK, but I did get whapped with R1000 for a t-shirt before. I told them to keep it.


----------



## SAVaper

rogue zombie said:


> Ye will do. I think it used normal TFA Watermelon which wasn't the greatest, so I'm going to look at other Watermelons
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi @rogue zombie did you ever try other watermelons?
I am looking to make some Aqua Berry Blast.
Thanks


----------



## Rude Rudi

SAVaper said:


> Hi @rogue zombie did you ever try other watermelons?
> I am looking to make some Aqua Berry Blast.
> Thanks



I've been using the FW Watermelon - it's really good...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

SAVaper said:


> Hi @rogue zombie did you ever try other watermelons?
> I am looking to make some Aqua Berry Blast.
> Thanks



FA watermelon is really nice, should be able to sub it in aquaberry quite easily. 

Try it at about 4-5%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Soutie said:


> FA watermelon is really nice, should be able to sub it in aquaberry quite easily.
> 
> Try it at about 4-5%.




All sold out at BLCK. Only INW watermelon.


----------



## rogue zombie

My go to Watermelon would be FA to.

I havent tried FW or INW though.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m

Never tried FA watermelon.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Can only say good thing about FA Watermelon, TFA Watermelon not so good IMO. I sub out TFA Watermelon with FA, I just half the percentages ie. if the recipe calls for 4% TFA Watermelon I add 2% FA Watermeon.
TFA Watermelon Candy, steer clear as it adds a whollop of TH to any juice. Smells amazing but it makes 3mg juice burns your throat like your running 12mg Nic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie

rogue zombie said:


> My go to Watermelon would be FA to.
> 
> I havent tried FW or INW though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Most of my go to fruits are FA actually, they are really some of the nicest and haven't had a bad one from them yet. 

Capella seems to be the same for creams, their creams, custards, yougurt etc seem to be the Most consistent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

It surprises me how little FA concentrates get used. We've had the "how to make top-rated juices as a n00b" thread in the last few days and I looked through their recipes. It's TFA for days, quite a bit of Cap, not very much FA or Inw at all. I can understand the Inw as not that many vendors stock the full line and it's quite pricey. But I'd have thought that DIYers globally would be on FA like a cheap suit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Soutie said:


> Most of my go to fruits are FA actually, they are really some of the nicest and haven't had a bad one from them yet.
> 
> Capella seems to be the same for creams, their creams, custards, yougurt etc seem to be the Most consistent.


Yip FA is really good with Fruits. Just Strawberry, I prefer both the TFA ones.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soutie

RichJB said:


> It surprises me how little FA concentrates get used. We've had the "how to make top-rated juices as a n00b" thread in the last few days and I looked through their recipes. It's TFA for days, quite a bit of Cap, not very much FA or Inw at all. I can understand the Inw as not that many vendors stock the full line and it's quite pricey. But I'd have thought that DIYers globally would be on FA like a cheap suit.



It's cause of the yanks, TFA and capella are both US companies while FA is Italian. The DIY scene is huge in the states and that's where a lot of the recipies come from. I guess the concentrates are easier for them to come by.

There are some FA concentrates that are unbeatable and I reckon they are better than TFA overall. FA Fresh Cream is one of the best creams, better than any TFA has. FA coconut is much better than TFA suntan lotion. Fruits pretty much trump all the TFA fruits. The list is pretty much endless.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## moonunit

Also very little mention of FW, some of the concentrates are potent but very good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

I asked this on the vendor thread as well but this is probably a better thread as more people will read it here. E-liquid Concentrates just got in a bunch of FA flavours including things like Ozone, Dusk, Royal, Reggae Night and Jamaica Special. I thought "whoa, new FA flavours, I've never seen these before" and rushed off excitedly to see if there were any flavour notes at reddit or e-liquid recipes or wherever. To my surprise, the flavour notes I found were from 2012-13, and some were not very complimentary. Has anybody tried any of these flavours? Any time a FA flavour doesn't make it into HIC's notes, I become wary.


----------



## rogue zombie

RichJB said:


> I asked this on the vendor thread as well but this is probably a better thread as more people will read it here. E-liquid Concentrates just got in a bunch of FA flavours including things like Ozone, Dusk, Royal, Reggae Night and Jamaica Special. I thought "whoa, new FA flavours, I've never seen these before" and rushed off excitedly to see if there were any flavour notes at reddit or e-liquid recipes or wherever. To my surprise, the flavour notes I found were from 2012-13, and some were not very complimentary. Has anybody tried any of these flavours? Any time a FA flavour doesn't make it into HIC's notes, I become wary.


I have not, unfortunately.

I believe HICs FA notes were done when FA first started getting noticed, and therefore its the primary flavours.

Then FA released a whole bunch of new lines. And unfortunately, as mentioned in another thread, people have been less forthcoming with sharing info.

I noticed when DIY exploded on the scene - basically when *all* US juices became "premium" and prices accordingly - DIY info was everywhere, but started drying up going forward.

I religiously use www.e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors and read through the notes, to try get a feel for a flavour. But of coarse the people's views are all over the show, so you have to take that info loosely.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Theres also a ton of info on Reddit https://w3.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/new 

Read the sidebar - theres plenty reviews on concentrates there now. And its more up to date info.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Looking for a suggestion for a coconut comcentrate, something inbetween coconut milk and coconut flavour in a bounty chocolate? 

Please and thanks.


----------



## RichJB

The problem is that these flavours were all released long before HIC's notes. For example, HIC has notes on Euphoria, Joy, Oba Oba etc which are all relatively recent releases. Royal, as one example from the "new" flavours, was around in 2012. Here is a forum thread on it which doesn't say much. So we have an initial forum post on Royal from 2012, almost nothing at E-liquid Recipes, I have never seen it at a vendor, nothing in HIC's notes, now suddenly it pops up again??

Reggae night was also around in 2012. Again, very little at E-liquid Recipes and nothing from HIC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick

Feliks Karp said:


> Looking for a suggestion for a coconut comcentrate, something inbetween coconut milk and coconut flavour in a bounty chocolate?
> 
> Please and thanks.



FLV Chocolate Deutsch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

RichJB said:


> The problem is that these flavours were all released long before HIC's notes. For example, HIC has notes on Euphoria, Joy, Oba Oba etc which are all relatively recent releases. Royal, as one example from the "new" flavours, was around in 2012. Here is a forum thread on it which doesn't say much. So we have an initial forum post on Royal from 2012, almost nothing at E-liquid Recipes, I have never seen it at a vendor, nothing in HIC's notes, now suddenly it pops up again??
> 
> Reggae night was also around in 2012. Again, very little at E-liquid Recipes and nothing from HIC.


Oh really. I thought those were newer flavours.

Then maybe theyre just not that great 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> I asked this on the vendor thread as well but this is probably a better thread as more people will read it here. E-liquid Concentrates just got in a bunch of FA flavours including things like Ozone, Dusk, Royal, Reggae Night and Jamaica Special. I thought "whoa, new FA flavours, I've never seen these before" and rushed off excitedly to see if there were any flavour notes at reddit or e-liquid recipes or wherever. To my surprise, the flavour notes I found were from 2012-13, and some were not very complimentary. Has anybody tried any of these flavours? Any time a FA flavour doesn't make it into HIC's notes, I become wary.


Jamaica Special is Jamaican Rum in HIC's notes.


----------



## RichJB

Thanks @Andre. Do you know anything about the tobacco flavours? When a FA tobacco has been out for more than four years, has attracted almost no discussion/interest on reddit or E-liquid Recipes and is not mentioned in HIC's notes, I'm a bit wary about adding it to my basket. I thought initially that FA might have tweaked or re-launched the flavours but I can't find anything to that effect. These seem to be the original flavours that didn't exactly take the DIY world by storm.


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Thanks @Andre. Do you know anything about the tobacco flavours? When a FA tobacco has been out for more than four years, has attracted almost no discussion/interest on reddit or E-liquid Recipes and is not mentioned in HIC's notes, I'm a bit wary about adding it to my basket. I thought initially that FA might have tweaked or re-launched the flavours but I can't find anything to that effect. These seem to be the original flavours that didn't exactly take the DIY world by storm.


I know no more than you, and agree with you assessment. So, buy some and make something new and wonderful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

I'm too chicken to try new and untested flavours. I'm pretty sure that @GregF will have a go. 

Apparently Reggae Night makes your juice turn blue. 

The FA description:



> The funniest flavor of all !!!



Is that their way of saying that peeps giggle a lot while vaping it then get the munchies?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> Thanks @Andre. Do you know anything about the tobacco flavours? When a FA tobacco has been out for more than four years, has attracted almost no discussion/interest on reddit or E-liquid Recipes and is not mentioned in HIC's notes, I'm a bit wary about adding it to my basket. I thought initially that FA might have tweaked or re-launched the flavours but I can't find anything to that effect. These seem to be the original flavours that didn't exactly take the DIY world by storm.



Well not everything from FA is a winner, for my taste, several of their flavours have better counterparts from other companies.

And even when it comes to notes, they're not always useful because taste is so subjective, I've mentioned before that I find a lot of HIC's notes to be inaccurate (for my tastes)

There are a lot of "obscure" flavours from nearly all the flavour houses that aren't well documented, including some amazing gems from companies you almost never hear about. So un/fortunately the only way to know for sure is to try for yourself 

If you don't already have it, latest version of HIC's notes can be found here: http://www.hicsmixes.com/notes-etc.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> Well not everything from FA is a winner, for my taste, several of their flavours have better counterparts from other companies.
> 
> And even when it comes to notes, they're not always useful because taste is so subjective, I've mentioned before that I find a lot of HIC's notes to be inaccurate (for my tastes)
> 
> There are a lot of "obscure" flavours from nearly all the flavour houses that aren't well documented, including some amazing gems from companies you almost never hear about. So un/fortunately the only way to know for sure is to try for yourself
> 
> If you don't already have it, latest version of HIC's notes can be found here: http://www.hicsmixes.com/notes-etc.html


We need method1's notes on concentrates (all brands)! With ratings!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> We need method1's notes on concentrates (all brands)! With ratings!



@rogue zombie actually started some threads like this, need to get more people to participate for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

DIYers be like:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF

RichJB said:


> I'm too chicken to try new and untested flavours. I'm pretty sure that @GregF will have a go.
> 
> Apparently Reggae Night makes your juice turn blue.
> 
> The FA description:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that their way of saying that peeps giggle a lot while vaping it then get the munchies?


I just bought a whole lot of INW tobaccos to play with so don't think I will be getting any new FA shortly.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quakes

Good day guys...

Hope you all doing good this morning.

I would like to get some advice about DIY juice.
I'm going to buy my first PG, VG, Nic and flavour next month from Clyrolinx.

I'm still doing some homework and playing with calculators. I managed to get 3mg nic juice calculated, but where my problem is, is that I also want to make juice for some of my family members, they use twisp\Evolution vape Jetstream devices, all the small round toys...

I read up that the evo juice (That they currently use) is 50\50 VG\PG, but they us 12mg and 18mg Nic.
When I calculate a mix with 18mg nic, the calculator tells me: "This mix is not feasible".

In calculator my input is as follows:

Batch size: 100ml
Nic strenth: 36mg - VG based
Target nic: 18mg
Target VG/PG: 50/50
Flavour: 4% (Making single flavour)

Claculator Mixing: How to make:
Nic: 50ml
flavour: 4ml
VG: 0.9ml
PG: 45.1ml

Is the above correct? Am I doing something wrong? Is there something I don't understand?
Hope all is clear.
(Please note that this is my FIRST time I will be making juice)


----------



## Andre

@Quakes - Should not be a problem, unless your concentrate is marked as VG based. Should be 50 ml of VG Nic, 46 ml of PG and 4 ml of concentrate (PG).

Remember to shake that VG nic like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Huffapuff

@Quakes Your calculations like fine. At first I thought your nicotine was much too high and you were about to OD or something - then I realised that I mix 1.5mg and so my numbers look way different 

If I may make a suggestion (feel free to ignore it) - rather get the more widely used concentrates like TFA, FA etc for your first order. As you're just starting out in DIY it will make it much easier if you have recipes to follow in the beginning and you'll find a tiny fraction of recipes that use clyrolinx compared to the other concentrates.

They may be a bit more expensive but you'll save in that you won't toss as many dud mixes away.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Quakes

Andre said:


> @Quakes - Should not be a problem, unless your concentrate is marked as VG based. Should be 50 ml of VG Nic, 46 ml of PG and 4 ml of concentrate (PG).
> 
> Remember to shake that VG nic like there is no tomorrow.


Thank you Andre, The juice we buy from various shops are to thick for the devices my family members use, will a 50/50 mix be less thick or how will I be able to make it usable in the small devices? Why I ask is that we have tested our normal juice (80/20) in their devices and it doesn't wick fast enough. Lots of dry hits.


----------



## Quakes

Huffapuff said:


> @Quakes Your calculations like fine. At first I thought your nicotine was much too high and you were about to OD or something - then I realised that I mix 1.5mg and so my numbers look way different
> 
> If I may make a suggestion (feel free to ignore it) - rather get the more widely used concentrates like TFA, FA etc for your first order. As you're just starting out in DIY it will make it much easier if you have recipes to follow in the beginning and you'll find a tiny fraction of recipes that use clyrolinx compared to the other concentrates.
> 
> They may be a bit more expensive but you'll save in that you won't toss as many dud mixes away.


Thanks, Huffapuff. I will look into TFA and FA.


----------



## Quakes

Huffapuff said:


> @Quakes Your calculations like fine. At first I thought your nicotine was much too high and you were about to OD or something - then I realised that I mix 1.5mg and so my numbers look way different
> 
> If I may make a suggestion (feel free to ignore it) - rather get the more widely used concentrates like TFA, FA etc for your first order. As you're just starting out in DIY it will make it much easier if you have recipes to follow in the beginning and you'll find a tiny fraction of recipes that use clyrolinx compared to the other concentrates.
> 
> They may be a bit more expensive but you'll save in that you won't toss as many dud mixes away.


Sorry, may be a stupid question, but what is the difference between Clyrolinx and TFA,FA concentrates? Besides that TFA,FA is international (If I have that correct)


----------



## Andre

Quakes said:


> Thank you Andre, The juice we buy from various shops are to thick for the devices my family members use, will a 50/50 mix be less thick or how will I be able to make it usable in the small devices? Why I ask is that we have tested our normal juice (80/20) in their devices and it doesn't wick fast enough. Lots of dry hits.


Yip, 50/50 is the way to go for those devices. I agree with @Huffapuff - if you are prepared to do a lot of experimentation then get those flavours. If you want good juices from the get go, identify some recipes that suit the various taste buds and get those ingredients.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

Quakes said:


> Sorry, may be a stupid question, but what is the difference between Clyrolinx and TFA,FA concentrates? Besides that TFA,FA is international (If I have that correct)



Being international, there is a huge amount of information available about TFA, FA, CAP etc and not very much about the local stuff. Something as simple as finding a starting percentage range for a concentrate can save hours, grey hairs and lots of product.

Its better when starting out to work with products where this information is available rather than venture out on your own and very possibly get demotivated and quit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Quakes

I get what you are saying, can you suggest any good suppliers of FTA, FA etc. concentrates?


----------



## Soutie

Quakes said:


> I get what you are saying, can you suggest any good suppliers of FTA, FA etc. concentrates?



Ive only used BlckVapour and Valley vapour but can highly recommend them both.

BlckVapour has a great range and prices are very good, Valley vapour's range is phenomenal, a little more expensive but you can get all your hard to find concentrates there. Between them I haven't had the need to go anywhere else.


----------



## Andre

Quakes said:


> I get what you are saying, can you suggest any good suppliers of FTA, FA etc. concentrates?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-diy-vendors.t26496/


----------



## Quakes

Thanks guys, will check it out. Much appreciated!


----------



## Rooigevaar

method1 said:


> DIYers be like:




LMFAO! I need new pants, just wet mine!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Also, I'd start with 30ml...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rude Rudi said:


> This looks absolutely awesome!!!
> 
> *Café Crème Catalan*
> 4% Catalan cream FA
> 2.5% Milk FA
> 2.5% Cookie FA
> 1% Dark Bean (Coffee Espresso) FA
> 2.5% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream FW
> 2% Cake batter dip FW
> 3.5% butter pecan FW
> 1.5% Whipped Cream FW
> 0.5% Super sweet CA
> 
> As usual, I am one ingredient short ans the most crucial one at that = Butter Pecan... Order placed!
> 
> http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/creme-catalan-cafe/
> 
> View attachment 65767



Opened this baby this morning and OMG this shite is amazing!!!! Probably the best juice (bar the obvious top 10, etc) I have made to date.
I made the coffee 0.5% (based on past bad experiences with coffee recipes) and it is spot on!

Too many superlatives to even list - it is simply brilliant, perhaps more than that...

If you are going to make one juice this weekend - do this one - you will not be sorry!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Today's really helpful flavour description is from Wayne Walker: "OK, now we have TFA Vanilla Swirl. The best way I'd describe this flavour is it's like a vanilla... swirl. Really, that's what it is." OK, Wayne, thanks for that.

I see Richio just got in FA White Wine and Red Wine. I got very excited until I realised I wouldn't have the faintest idea what to do with them. I suppose I could always add it to:
2% TFA Cheesecake with Graham Crust
2% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
1% FA Marshmallow
1% FA Meringue
1.5% FA Vienna Cream
0.5% Acetyl Pyrazine

That seems to be the basis of every hit recipe on the market.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Quakes

Hi Guys, sorry to changing the subject, but I'm about to place my order for nic and just realized I don't know the difference between VG and PG nic - What is the difference and what do I take?

I will be making 70/30 VG/PG - 3mg nic.


----------



## RichJB

Take PG nic. It doesn't really make a diff to the quality of the nic but it's a lot easier to pour and work with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Quakes

RichJB said:


> Take PG nic. It doesn't really make a diff to the quality of the nic but it's a lot easier to pour and work with.


Ahh, Thanks, that makes sense. Thanks @RichJB


----------



## Effjh

Quakes said:


> Hi Guys, sorry to changing the subject, but I'm about to place my order for nic and just realized I don't know the difference between VG and PG nic - What is the difference and what do I take?
> 
> I will be making 70/30 VG/PG - 3mg nic.



Although either will work just fine, most people prefer PG nic because it is thinner than VG and will be easier to swirl/shake the nic around. This will help reduce the chance of nicotine hot spots in your juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Quakes said:


> Hi Guys, sorry to changing the subject, but I'm about to place my order for nic and just realized I don't know the difference between VG and PG nic - What is the difference and what do I take?
> 
> I will be making 70/30 VG/PG - 3mg nic.



VG nic is obviously thicker than PG nic. The real difference is in what you expect to make.
If a recipy is high in % of PG based flavour you might not achieve a proper nigh VG (30PG/70VG) if you also add the nic in PG. Then use a nic in VG.
Also, PG nic is a lot easier to mix into a recipy that VG nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Thanks guys!


----------



## SAVaper

I managed to spend some time mixing over the weekend, but didn't get time to post here.




I managed to get a lot of brand new testers out...... now for the long wait..... (not all in the picture)

Old:
Bronuts, Strawberry Cheesecake and Smooth Morning Kick

New:
After Dinner Mints, Sugar Rush, Choc Coffee Mocca, Peaches & Cream, Lemon Meringue Pie, Flamingo, Melon-Choly, Cracker Jack,
Choc Banana Milkshake, Coffee & Cream, Coffee Liqueur, Dragon Cream, Fuzzy Berry, Peanut Butter Cereal, Peach Rings and the long awaited Strawvana.

Can't wait......

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff

SAVaper said:


> I managed to spend some time mixing over the weekend, but didn't get time to post here.
> 
> View attachment 69418
> 
> 
> I managed to get a lot of brand new testers out...... now for the long wait..... (not all in the picture)
> 
> Old:
> Bronuts, Strawberry Cheesecake and Smooth Morning Kick
> 
> New:
> After Dinner Mints, Sugar Rush, Choc Coffee Mocca, Peaches & Cream, Lemon Meringue Pie, Flamingo, Melon-Choly, Cracker Jack,
> Choc Banana Milkshake, Coffee & Cream, Coffee Liqueur, Dragon Cream, Fuzzy Berry, Peanut Butter Cereal, Peach Rings and the long awaited Strawvana.
> 
> Can't wait......



You were busy! I've got a big order of new and restocked concentrates coming in tomorrow so I'm gonna be like a kid in a candy shop  (or a vaper in a vape shop )

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Can anyone point me in the direction of a nice yoghurt base?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman

kyle_redbull said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of a nice yoghurt base?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Check out the strawberry yogurts from DIY or DIE. Cut the strawberry out and you a good base. It's a decent yogurt base for my palate

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

I whipped this one up last night and damn, it smells good!!! Now for the 3 week steep!!!!

*Queens Custard*
Cap- Vanilla Custard 7%
Cap- French Vanilla 2%
TFA- Vanilla Swirl 5%
TFA- Bavarian Cream 2%
FW- Maple 1%
TFA- DX Caramel Original 2%
FW- Butterscotch 2%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie

Rude Rudi said:


> I whipped this one up last night and damn, it smells good!!! Now for the 3 week steep!!!!
> 
> *Queens Custard*
> Cap- Vanilla Custard 7%
> Cap- French Vanilla 2%
> TFA- Vanilla Swirl 5%
> TFA- Bavarian Cream 2%
> FW- Maple 1%
> TFA- DX Caramel Original 2%
> FW- Butterscotch 2%
> 
> 
> View attachment 69498



That looks delicious, Please give us feedback after the loooooong steep


----------



## RichJB

It's interesting for me that we're seeing a number of DX flavours appearing in recipes. The kneejerk reaction of most mixers is that DX or v2 flavours are rubbish and artificial, the original is much better. I can't think that the creator of this recipe wouldn't have tried the original TFA Caramel. So what is the DX version adding that is making it better? Maybe it's the lack of butter/cream/egg that, if the original was used, would push it over the top and make it too rich?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Soutie said:


> That looks delicious, Please give us feedback after the loooooong steep



Will do!


----------



## gertvanjoe

RichJB said:


> It's interesting for me that we're seeing a number of DX flavours appearing in recipes. The kneejerk reaction of most mixers is that DX or v2 flavours are rubbish and artificial, the original is much better. I can't think that the creator of this recipe wouldn't have tried the original TFA Caramel. So what is the DX version adding that is making it better? Maybe it's the lack of butter/cream/egg that, if the original was used, would push it over the top and make it too rich?


Mostly health issues associated with diketones

Sent from Mars


----------



## RichJB

@gertvanjoe, look at this recipe, though. It includes Cap Vanilla Custard. I presume that means v1, which is filled with diketones. Why is he specifically directing us to use DX Caramel but not v2 Vanilla Custard if it's about health and avoiding diketones? I think it's a flavour issue.

Bavarian Cream also has a DX version yet he doesn't specify that, so presumably he wants us to use the original TFA Bavarian Cream.


----------



## Soutie

gertvanjoe said:


> Mostly health issues associated with diketones
> 
> Sent from Mars




Doubtful with 7% CAP vanilla custard in that recipe, I see they didn't specify v2.

V1 is pure tasty diacetyl


----------



## Rude Rudi

Soutie said:


> Doubtful with 7% CAP vanilla custard in that recipe, I see they didn't specify v2.
> 
> V1 is pure tasty diacetyl



OK, i see that there are two Cap Custard references on the same page.

The original says Cap Custard and the recipe list with % below (which looks like translated version) says V2...

I copied and pasted first one so I'm not sure which is the correct version then? Might be a translation issue?

I used V1...


----------



## VapeDude

Hey guys really want to make this recipe, any idea where I can get all the concentrates ? ValleyVapour missing some : https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/3427#best_damn_pink_lemonade_by_vurve

Thanks


----------



## RichJB

Lorann's Lemonade is a tough one to get. If Valley don't have, I doubt anybody else will. In fact, I don't even know anybody else locally who stocks Lorann. I'm not sure if you could sub FW Lemonade or FA Lemon Sicily but I think that's as close as you're going to get unless Valley will order some LA Lemonade for you.


----------



## Dane

VapeDude said:


> Hey guys really want to make this recipe, any idea where I can get all the concentrates ? ValleyVapour missing some : https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/3427#best_damn_pink_lemonade_by_vurve
> 
> Thanks


Not an answer to your question but I quite like this which is based on the one you posted:

FLV Lemonade 4%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 3%
INW Raspberry 0.5%
FA Lemon Sicily 0.75%

Quite a flavourful vape.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

As far as I remember LA Lemonade is a no-flyer, so we can't get it here.


----------



## rogue zombie

Dane said:


> Not an answer to your question but I quite like this which is based on the one you posted:
> 
> FLV Lemonade 4%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 3%
> INW Raspberry 0.5%
> FA Lemon Sicily 0.75%
> 
> Quite a flavourful vape.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



So FLV Lemonade is good then?


----------



## Dane

rogue zombie said:


> So FLV is good then?



Well it's the only lemonade I have tried thus far so can't compare with others but I rate it's good.

Has good ratings on ELR (http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/47866). It is quite sweet though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike

rogue zombie said:


> So FLV Lemonade is good then?



Good, not the best though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Good, not the best though


And the best is?


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Good, not the best though


Which is LA Lemonade yes?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

rogue zombie said:


> Which is LA Lemonade yes?



I am Manuel 





@Andre my post was edited (almost 2 weeks later) because I was "discussing my products" 

Sorry, I'm not able to divulge that information as it conflicts with my business.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> I'm surprised, and quite thrilled with how this turned out.
> 
> For once, I will not be tweaking an original recipe.
> 
> A mild tobacco with a kiss from the baker (she's a pretty baker to)
> 
> *Van Gogh
> *
> FA Virginia 2%
> FA Perique Black 0.35%
> FA Oak 0.25%
> Acetyl Pyraza....0.25%
> FA Clove 0.25%
> TFA Graham Cracker 1%
> (This is my default mild/light Virginia tobacco base)
> 
> Then add:
> 
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
> INW Biscuit 0.75%
> 
> I have been working on the Tobacco base for quite some time. I was semi happy with it, but it was always not nicely rounded off.
> 
> I then thought of making Vanilla tobacco, so added the Swirl. The result was not a Vanilla bac, but it rounded my base off nicely. So I happily vaped 60mls just like that.
> 
> Only thing was, it gave me a little more throat hit than I like, so I decided to add the INW Biscuit, knowing its buttery goodness would probably do the trick.
> 
> Steeped it, vaped it and was completely happy FOR ONCE with my creation.
> 
> The sun shines on every dogs' ass someday.



I mixed this a while ago and never really thought it was that great, which was quite surprising for me because if @rogue zombie posts something I know it will be good. The other day I pulled it out again to give it another try and while looking at my notes and comparing it with the original I realised that I had missed an ingredient (or two I am embarrassed to say). I have no idea how that happened, maybe it was a whiskey mixing night......
Anyway I mixed it again with everything this time, just the base without the additions.
(I did use CAP Graham Cracker @0.5% instead of TFA)
@rogue zombie this is superb, thank you. Lesson learnt, I won't doubt you again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Got up to some long awaited mixing this weekend, now the dreaded steep... 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RichJB

@Greyz, do you ditch your bottles, does the koki wash off, or do you mix these regularly and keep the same juice in the same bottles?


----------



## Warlock

@RichJB Just wipe the koki off with tissue damped with thinners.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

RichJB said:


> @Greyz, do you ditch your bottles, does the koki wash off, or do you mix these regularly and keep the same juice in the same bottles?


On the Glass bottles it just washes off easily with warm water and soap. Same goes with the HDPE bottles. I sometimes will reuse bottles when mixing for myself, but always a clean new bottle when mixing for friends and family.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stehan

Hi Guys, I made the "Mothers Unicorn Milk" from e-liquid recipes, that was the best rated juice...its 1 week into steeping, let it breathe..but not that impressed...


----------



## Strontium

It has VC so at least 3 weeks but a month would be better. That recipe is heavy on creams and custards, they take forever to steep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

stehan said:


> Hi Guys, I made the "Mothers Unicorn Milk" from e-liquid recipes, that was the best rated juice...its 1 week into steeping, let it breathe..but not that impressed...



Which recipe did you use to make UM? There are tons of recipes out there but the only one I use is HERE.
The other recipes are okay but this one is as close as it gets. I think I must personally go through 100-200ml of this a month.

I also agree with @Strontium that this juice needs to steep at least 2 weeks, before that it tastes "raw" - I normally vape my UM after 3 weeks steeping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## spiv

Greyz said:


> Which recipe did you use to make UM? There are tons of recipes out there but the only one I use is HERE.
> The other recipes are okay but this one is as close as it gets. I think I must personally go through 100-200ml of this a month.
> 
> I also agree with @Strontium that this juice needs to steep at least 2 weeks, before that it tastes "raw" - I normally vape my UM after 3 weeks steeping.



I made a 300ml glass bottle of this about 2 months ago and it smells amazing. Tastes like a Poison (the fragrance, not actual poison). 
It's very creamy, but soooo sweet. I think adding a few drops of Mandarin or Peach may level it out. Strawberry is a no go though, just makes it sweeter.

Do you think it maybe needs to air out a bit to get rid of the perfumey taste?


----------



## stehan

Greyz said:


> Which recipe did you use to make UM? There are tons of recipes out there but the only one I use is HERE.
> The other recipes are okay but this one is as close as it gets. I think I must personally go through 100-200ml of this a month.
> 
> I also agree with @Strontium that this juice needs to steep at least 2 weeks, before that it tastes "raw" - I normally vape my UM after 3 weeks steeping.



I used http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother's Unicorn Milk...


----------



## Glytch

stehan said:


> I used http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother's Unicorn Milk...



I made this one as well. Let it steep longer. Mine is only a good vape from 3 weeks onwards.

I'm also considering reducing the amount of concentrate. It's too much for me if I vape it in a flavour RTA like the Serpent Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

spiv said:


> I made a 300ml glass bottle of this about 2 months ago and it smells amazing. Tastes like a Poison (the fragrance, not actual poison).
> It's very creamy, but soooo sweet. I think adding a few drops of Mandarin or Peach may level it out. Strawberry is a no go though, just makes it sweeter.
> 
> Do you think it maybe needs to air out a bit to get rid of the perfumey taste?



I have no clue why your getting a perfumey taste from UM. Are you subbing any ingredients?
I like mine a little milkier so I mix up my strawberries in my version. Basically half CAP strawberry and half SRipe. SRipe tends to fade out after 3 weeks but leaves a nice soft Strawberry after taste.

Can you share the recipe you used?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

stehan said:


> I used http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother's Unicorn Milk...


I've made this recipe before and it's very good. I would suggest getting some Butter Cream and trying out the Leaked recipe. 
Im sure you will enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

Greyz said:


> I have no clue why your getting a perfumey taste from UM. Are you subbing any ingredients?



Me too, it's weird because it smells amazing.
All proper ingredients, mixed by weight using the e-liquid-recipies adapted recipe for 2mg Nic, 70/30 VG/PG and 300ml total. I had a bit of a batch that was about 5 months old left that became unvapable it was so sweet.

It would be nice to actually compare it to . Maybe my pallet prefers the less sweet flavours?

Here's my adapted recipe (the URL looks similar): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/752666/INTERNAL LEAK OF CUTWOOK UNICORN MILK


----------



## Greyz

spiv said:


> Me too, it's weird because it smells amazing.
> All proper ingredients, mixed by weight using the e-liquid-recipies adapted recipe for 2mg Nic, 70/30 VG/PG and 300ml total. I had a bit of a batch that was about 5 months old left that became unvapable it was so sweet.
> 
> It would be nice to actually compare it to . Maybe my pallet prefers the less sweet flavours?
> 
> Here's my adapted recipe (the URL looks similar): http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/752666/INTERNAL LEAK OF CUTWOOK UNICORN MILK



It very strange, all the UM I have made tends to mellow out on the sweetness and strawberry as it ages. It might just be a case of your palate just not suiting the juice. 
I can't handle any juice with lemon in it and I love Lemon Cream biscuits and Lemon Meringue. Tried Lemony Creams, tasted like sunlight yet it smells so GOOD! 

EDIT: I can't open your link as the recipe is marked "private"


----------



## RichJB

It's weird how sometimes a recipe just doesn't work. I mixed up one of Enyawreklaw's Strawberry Ice Cream Cone things (there are so many now, I can't remember which one) and it's not great. It's not perfume and I haven't ditched it, I'll vape it. But it's not something I'd be tempted to mix again. So now what went wrong? It's not my materials because I mixed up other juices during the same session using the same nic/VG/PG/flavours and they're all fine. I might have calculated the recipe wrong or misread something when adding ingredients but I don't think so. I guess it just doesn't work for me.

I must say, Mustard Milk does nothing for me either. It's OK but I'd rate it the same as the FA e-motions flavours like Labyrinth or Morning Sun: better and more interesting than a single flavour but doesn't live up to the hype on ELR. It's not that I'm indifferent to Strawberry either because Strawberry Cheesecake is the shizzle for me. So TFA Strawberry + VBIC = bleh, TFA Strawberry Ripe + Cheesecake GC = awesome sauce. Go figure.

In other news, I am smaaking FA 7 Leaves stukkend. Nothing else, just 7 Leaves. OMG, I am stoking this like a steam engine. I think the okes in the DIY Tobacco thread are going to see a lot of me now. I am getting back into the baccies big time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv

Greyz said:


> EDIT: I can't open your link as the recipe is marked "private"



haha. It was me just editing nic content and total amount and stuff so I didn't think I should make it public. 

I attached a screenshot. 

I wonder if adding a potent fruit (e.g. apple, mandarin) would cut the sweetness and mix well with the creams? I'll try it with a little bit.


----------



## Shooterbuddy

I made the one above and found it best after a month 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

RichJB said:


> TFA Strawberry + VBIC = bleh, TFA Strawberry Ripe + Cheesecake GC = awesome sauce.



What % do you mix these at? May just give it a try. We are probably floating on the same pallet... unlike Rose and Jack.


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> In other news, I am smaaking FA 7 Leaves stukkend. Nothing else, just 7 Leaves. OMG, I am stoking this like a steam engine. I think the okes in the DIY Tobacco thread are going to see a lot of me now. I am getting back into the baccies big time.


Welcome to the club. I had zero expectations of tobacco recipes when I started DIY, but they turned out to be the most rewarding.

Have not yet tried 7 Leaves as a single. What percentage did you use please? Any steeping?

I usually add 1 % FA Fresh Cream to the single tobacco flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

spiv said:


> What % do you mix these at? May just give it a try. We are probably floating on the same pallet... unlike Rose and Jack.



I mixed them exactly as they can be found on this page. They are the Mustard Milk and Strawberry Cheesecake recipes in the "Recipes with 2 flavours" section.

@Andre, I did mine standalone at 2% with a one-month steep. Not because I had any intent to steep for so long but because I go through juice so slowly. It probably won't do anything for your palate, being accustomed as you are to complex tobacco recipes. But for me, coming off months of sugary-sweet desserts, fruits and creams/custards, it was refreshingly different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> @Andre, I did mine standalone at 2% with a one-month steep. Not because I had any intent to steep for so long but because I go through juice so slowly. It probably won't do anything for your palate, being accustomed as you are to complex tobacco recipes. But for me, coming off months of sugary-sweet desserts, fruits and creams/custards, it was refreshingly different.


Thanks, shall give it a go - like HIC's notes for it. Yeah, I have the same problem of juice production outstripping consumption by far. Have now slowed down to try and catch up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## spiv

RichJB said:


> They are the Mustard Milk and Strawberry Cheesecake recipes in the "Recipes with 2 flavours" section.



Thanks! It's in my cart. Will hopefully check out after pay day


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> Welcome to the club. I had zero expectations of tobacco recipes when I started DIY, but they turned out to be the most rewarding.
> 
> Have not yet tried 7 Leaves as a single. What percentage did you use please? Any steeping?
> 
> I usually add 1 % FA Fresh Cream to the single tobacco flavours.



I purposely avoided all tobacco's simply because I thought they would be too close to smoking too soon, or they would taste like crap.
Next up on the mixing table, I have your Tobacco Plum recipe and the Gold Ducat recipe - just need the Plum (always 1 concentrate right!?)


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> I purposely avoided all tobacco's simply because I thought they would be too close to smoking too soon, or they would taste like crap.
> Next up on the mixing table, I have your Tobacco Plum recipe and the Gold Ducat recipe - just need the Plum (always 1 concentrate right!?)


Hope the tobaccos surprise you too. I am not a big fan of Gold Ducat, but probably in the minority. Love the Plum one. If you are in a hurry, you will find some stock of INW Smoked Plum here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

@NewOobY from this thread. I didnt want to post this in that Dessert thread .

I tried the Salted Caramel Popcorn
CLY Caramel Popcorn - 3%
FW Salted Caramel - 3.5%

First try was the popcorn @ 2% and it needed a bit more so I upped the popcorn to 3%.
This is not bad. It is quite salty and taste like salted caramel popcorn so I suppose its ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

GregF said:


> @NewOobY from this thread. I didnt want to post this in that Dessert thread .
> 
> I tried the Salted Caramel Popcorn
> CLY Caramel Popcorn - 3%
> FW Salted Caramel - 3.5%
> 
> First try was the popcorn @ 2% and it needed a bit more so I upped the popcorn to 3%.
> This is not bad. It is quite salty and taste like salted caramel popcorn so I suppose its ok.


So do you think it is worth making it? Or was it just to weird?


----------



## GregF

It was fine. You might want to maybe reduce the salted caramel or add caramel for sweeter. 
It wasn't bad. I will vape it but then again I think I will vape just about anything. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Andre said:


> like HIC's notes for it



Yeah, HIC remains my default reference. I was interested to hear on Enyawreklaw's last Live Mixing show that HIC might be a woman. I hadn't really thought about it before but it would be funny if the "he" that everyone has referred to up to now was indeed a "she". Wayne himself said he didn't know, he'd tried to contact HIC but had received no response. It's odd, I'd imagine HIC would want to speak to other mixers. He/she seems quite the mystery character.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Yeah, HIC remains my default reference. I was interested to hear on Enyawreklaw's last Live Mixing show that HIC might be a woman. I hadn't really thought about it before but it would be funny if the "he" that everyone has referred to up to now was indeed a "she". Wayne himself said he didn't know, he'd tried to contact HIC but had received no response. It's odd, I'd imagine HIC would want to speak to other mixers. He/she seems quite the mystery character.


Hehe, I have chatted to him via PM and referred to him as "him" and was not corrected, but one never knows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

You chatted to HIC? That definitely merits a

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz

HI Guys,

So as I have mentioned previously, I started my DYI journey not to long ago and decided to start out with a simple recipe of TFA strawberry and TFA vanilla bean ice cream. It has been steeping for a week and three days and I decided to crack one open and see what it tastes like. I was horribly disappointing, but I guess I shouldn't have expected too much from a two recipe juice. It was just flat and I couldn't taste the ice-cream at all.

So after feeling a bit down I decided to see if the bronuts I whipped up 4 days ago would be another let down, and man oh man, even after 4 days it tastes really nice. I was so chuffed that at least one of the recipes worked and I had not wasted all my time. I have definitely decided to let the juice steep the full two weeks and and hopefully have an awesome juice in two weeks time.

Hopefully Grey's recipe for the Unicorn milk would be the strawberry juice recipe I can also fit in my rotation as for now I am just testing out different flavors to see what I would enjoy.

Just thought I would share my experience with you guys.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Imtiaaz said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> So as I have mentioned previously, I started my DYI journey not to long ago and decided to start out with a simple recipe of TFA strawberry and TFA vanilla bean ice cream. It has been steeping for a week and three days and I decided to crack one open and see what it tastes like. I was horribly disappointing, but I guess I shouldn't have expected too much from a two recipe juice. It was just flat and I couldn't taste the ice-cream at all.
> 
> So after feeling a bit down I decided to see if the bronuts I whipped up 4 days ago would be another let down, and man oh man, even after 4 days it tastes really nice. I was so chuffed that at least one of the recipes worked and I had not wasted all my time. I have definitely decided to let the juice steep the full two weeks and and hopefully have an awesome juice in two weeks time.
> 
> Hopefully Grey's recipe for the Unicorn milk would be the strawberry juice recipe I can also fit in my rotation as for now I am just testing out different flavors to see what I would enjoy.
> 
> Just thought I would share my experience with you guys.


Also try Bust-a-nut if you have the concentrates. Very yummy

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Shooterbuddy said:


> Also try Bust-a-nut if you have the concentrates. Very yummy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Where can I find this recipe? @Shooterbuddy


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Imtiaaz said:


> Where can I find this recipe? @Shooterbuddy


http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/99179/Bust-a-Nut

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Imtiaaz said:


> the strawberry juice recipe I can also fit in my rotation



If you want a yummy strawberry juice, try this one from @Mike, simple and delicious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Huffapuff said:


> If you want a yummy strawberry juice, try this one from @Mike, simple and delicious!



Thanks @Huffapuff, just got a few questions as I'm still learning the ling:

VC1 = Vanilla Custard V1
what is VBIC?

and I assume they numbers are all percentages right?


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> Thanks @Huffapuff, just got a few questions as I'm still learning the ling:
> 
> VC1 = Vanilla Custard V1
> what is VBIC?
> 
> and I assume they numbers are all percentages right?



Vanilla Bean Ice Cream and yes the numbers are the percentages


----------



## Imtiaaz

Greyz said:


> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream and yes the numbers are the percentages



LOL Thanks @Greyz will give this one a shot.


----------



## Caveman

Huffapuff said:


> If you want a yummy strawberry juice, try this one from @Mike, simple and delicious!


This is pretty damn good. I subbed the TFA Marshmallow with CAP and use TFA DX Sweet Cream and not CAP. Still turned out really good


----------



## Huffapuff

Imtiaaz said:


> Thanks @Huffapuff, just got a few questions as I'm still learning the ling:
> 
> VC1 = Vanilla Custard V1
> what is VBIC?
> 
> and I assume they numbers are all percentages right?



VC1 is Capella's Vanilla Custard v1 (has those naughty diketones in it, v2 doesn't)
VBIC is Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
And yes, those are the percentages


----------



## Caveman

Huffapuff said:


> VC1 is Capella's Vanilla Custard v1 (has those *delicious* diketones in it, v2 doesn't)
> VBIC is Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> And yes, those are the percentages


FTFY

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

Caveman said:


> This is pretty damn good. I subbed the TFA Marshmallow with CAP and use FA Sweet Cream and not CAP. Still turned out really good



FA Cream Fresh or TFA Sweet Cream? I'd also like to try this and don't have Cap so I'd also need to sub.


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> FA Cream Fresh or TFA Sweet Cream? I'd also like to try this and don't have Cap so I'd also need to sub.


My mistake, I just checked my notes, I used the TFA DX Sweet Cream. Edited my post. FA Cream Fresh will probably work better than the DX version though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

On a serious note, regarding Diaketone and Diacetyl etc, I'd like to know what people here think.

I am one that doesn't care and I only purchase V1's. Personally I feel that if my cigarettes had 750 times the Diacetyl in them than ejuice, then give me my buttery goodness and keep your DX concentrates!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> On a serious note, regarding Diaketone and Diacetyl etc, I'd like to know what people here think.
> 
> I am one that doesn't care and I only purchase V1's. Personally I feel that if my cigarettes had 750 times the Diacetyl in them than ejuice, then give me my buttery goodness and keep your DX concentrates!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ditto. The paper that set off this scare is flawed at any rate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> Ditto. The paper that set off this scare is flawed at any rate.


My theory is that if I smoked Diacetyl for twenty plus years and didn't develop "popcorn lung" then what harm will 1/750th do?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

At first I have to admit I was concerned, but then as I read more I became more concerned that I was missing out on yummy flavours


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> On a serious note, regarding Diaketone and Diacetyl etc, I'd like to know what people here think.
> 
> I am one that doesn't care and I only purchase V1's. Personally I feel that if my cigarettes had 750 times the Diacetyl in them than ejuice, then give me my buttery goodness and keep your DX concentrates!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Almost everyone I know laughs at the idea of Diacetyl being something to worry about in a vape. And it seems that the common logic behind it is exactly as you say, "MF I smoked cigarettes, so take your Diacetyl warnings and stick it! You kids have it too good these days!".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Greyz said:


> On a serious note, regarding Diaketone and Diacetyl etc, I'd like to know what people here think.
> 
> I am one that doesn't care and I only purchase V1's. Personally I feel that if my cigarettes had 750 times the Diacetyl in them than ejuice, then give me my buttery goodness and keep your DX concentrates!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




I used to care, then read that some DX flavours have butyric acid in them instead, a compound found in human vomit amongst other places, other DX concentrates have other weird and wonderful compounds derived from fermented sources. Damned if you, damned if you don't.

Here's a spec sheet for TPA concentrates for anyone interested about whats in them: http://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/specsheetlist.aspx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Feliks Karp said:


> I used to care, then read that some DX flavours have butyric acid in them instead, a compound found in human vomit amongst other places, other DX concentrates have other weird and wonderful compounds derived from fermented sources. Damned if you, damned if you don't.
> 
> Here's a spec sheet for TPA concentrates for anyone interested about whats in them: http://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/specsheetlist.aspx


Thanks for that snippet of valuable information @Feliks Karp. 
I'd rather vape Diacetyl than vomit  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Shooterbuddy said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/99179/Bust-a-Nut
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Not a fan... made it and it tasted very 'earthy'... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Rude Rudi said:


> Not a fan... made it and it tasted very 'earthy'...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For me it's always in my mixing rotation. Always running out 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Greyz said:


> On a serious note, regarding Diaketone and Diacetyl etc, I'd like to know what people here think.
> 
> I am one that doesn't care and I only purchase V1's. Personally I feel that if my cigarettes had 750 times the Diacetyl in them than ejuice, then give me my buttery goodness and keep your DX concentrates!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Never cared a hoot. I bought dx and v2 flavors before I even knew what diacetyl was. I fell for the trap at the time that everyone said avoid it and such a fuss was made about being diketones free. I did my research and immediately stopped giving a crap about it. I have yet to taste a dx or v2 flavor that is on par with v1 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I have the same view as Enyawreklaw: I won't avoid diketones and will use v1 if the v2 or DX is rubbish - which many of them are. But, at the same time, I'm cognisant of consumption and won't over-use diketone-containing flavours. And then also I'll keep watching developments to see how flavour houses are improving. Apparently FA Vienna Cream has no diketones and is an excellent flavour that is not DX- or v2-like. So it can be done and the industry needs to keep pushing for it.

I have certain concerns about Dr Siegel's rebuttal of the Harvard study but those are too long-winded to go into here.


----------



## Caveman

Mixed this up earlier tonight:

*Strawberry Lemonade (Restaurant Style) *
Original recipe:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/68981/Strawberry Lemonade (Restaurant Style)

I tweaked the percentages a bit (feels good to kind have a fairly good idea finally of where I like certain flavors)
Lemonade(Natural)(FW) 7%
Strawberry Ripe (TFA) 2%
Strawberry (TFA) 4%

This stuff is seriously good. I forgot I bought lemonade in my very first buy into DIY, and was looking for something to do with it and remembered this recipe.

The Strawberry Ripe to Strawberry 1:2 ratio is where I find it best for me. I know a lot of people don't like Strawberry TFA. This is a damn nice vape, right off the bat. I suspect the Strawberry Ripe will sweeten up a bit with steeping but I need to make more. This won't last the week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch

Caveman said:


> Mixed this up earlier tonight:
> 
> *Strawberry Lemonade (Restaurant Style) *
> Original recipe:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/68981/Strawberry Lemonade (Restaurant Style)
> 
> I tweaked the percentages a bit (feels good to kind have a fairly good idea finally of where I like certain flavors)
> Lemonade(Natural)(FW) 7%
> Strawberry Ripe (TFA) 2%
> Strawberry (TFA) 4%
> 
> This stuff is seriously good. I forgot I bought lemonade in my very first buy into DIY, and was looking for something to do with it and remembered this recipe.
> 
> The Strawberry Ripe to Strawberry 1:2 ratio is where I find it best for me. I know a lot of people don't like Strawberry TFA. This is a damn nice vape, right off the bat. I suspect the Strawberry Ripe will sweeten up a bit with steeping but I need to make more. This won't last the week.


I will have to try this. I tried this variation:




It packs quite a punch as a shake and vape but after a week or so the Lemon calms down and the Raspberry comes through quite nicely.


----------



## Caveman

Glytch said:


> I will have to try this. I tried this variation:
> 
> View attachment 71517
> 
> 
> It packs quite a punch as a shake and vape but after a week or so the Lemon calms down and the Raspberry comes through quite nicely.


I like the addition of the raspberry. I don't have the TFA one, but after tasting Strawvana the raspberry and strawberry combo has gotten my attention. Based on your recipe, I might try adding 0.5 - 1% of INW Raspberry


----------



## dstroya

Caveman said:


> Mixed this up earlier tonight:
> 
> *Strawberry Lemonade (Restaurant Style) *
> Original recipe:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/68981/Strawberry Lemonade (Restaurant Style)
> 
> I tweaked the percentages a bit (feels good to kind have a fairly good idea finally of where I like certain flavors)
> Lemonade(Natural)(FW) 7%
> Strawberry Ripe (TFA) 2%
> Strawberry (TFA) 4%
> 
> This stuff is seriously good. I forgot I bought lemonade in my very first buy into DIY, and was looking for something to do with it and remembered this recipe.
> 
> The Strawberry Ripe to Strawberry 1:2 ratio is where I find it best for me. I know a lot of people don't like Strawberry TFA. This is a damn nice vape, right off the bat. I suspect the Strawberry Ripe will sweeten up a bit with steeping but I need to make more. This won't last the week.



Did yours come out cloudy? Mine was cloudy for a month before it settled


----------



## Caveman

dstroya said:


> Did yours come out cloudy? Mine was cloudy for a month before it settled


Yup, super cloudy. I didn't check this morning but it was slightly better when I went to bed. Will check again tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

dstroya said:


> Did yours come out cloudy? Mine was cloudy for a month before it settled



Mine was cloudy as hell. Settled after a week or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Might get shot for asking this...but...

Anyone have a recipe for the Trinity juice? as per vape cartel on the bottle add to buy it it states that its Kiwi, White Grape and strawberries. 

Probably has more to it than that, Dont have to be exact but just loving the taste and will probably try mixing those flavors together to see how it comes out. 

havent vaped premium juice in months but this morning i forgot my juice at home and got some of this trinity from a colleague and its really nice. 

Compared to my DIY juices, im happy to see that my recipes arent too far off from premium juice quality 

Anyways, if someone has a similar recipe i can start off with that would be great, if not then this afternoon ill go buy those three concentrates and start working my way to a similar flavor. 

PS. Dont really want to clone it, just want a similar tasting juice. 

If im out of place, just say so and ill ask for forgiveness hahaha


----------



## Andre

StompieZA said:


> Might get shot for asking this...but...
> 
> Anyone have a recipe for the Trinity juice? as per vape cartel on the bottle add to buy it it states that its Kiwi, White Grape and strawberries.
> 
> Probably has more to it than that, Dont have to be exact but just loving the taste and will probably try mixing those flavors together to see how it comes out.
> 
> havent vaped premium juice in months but this morning i forgot my juice at home and got some of this trinity from a colleague and its really nice.
> 
> Compared to my DIY juices, im happy to see that my recipes arent too far off from premium juice quality
> 
> Anyways, if someone has a similar recipe i can start off with that would be great, if not then this afternoon ill go buy those three concentrates and start working my way to a similar flavor.
> 
> PS. Dont really want to clone it, just want a similar tasting juice.
> 
> If im out of place, just say so and ill ask for forgiveness hahaha


Not out of place at all. Commercial juice makers should be flattered and proud if someone want to do his/her interpretation of a juice of theirs. Most are, actually. Unfortunately, I have not seen anything like that on here so far (or I have missed it), but maybe some DIYers have tried and will respond.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Well lets hope someone has something similar atleast hahaha because its really nice! 

So smooth and tastes like passion fruit! could really use it as a ADV every day! lol


----------



## Strontium

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/886873/Trinity 1st

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## StompieZA

Wow Thanks alot! Will try that!!


----------



## Vapington

Strontium said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/886873/Trinity 1st


LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Soutie

Vapington said:


> LOL



I imagine its not a 100% clone then

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## StompieZA

Vapington said:


> LOL



 probably not exactly but worth a try hahahahaha to get something half as decent as your liquid


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vapington said:


> LOL



This is HILARIOUS!!!! will the real Trinity please stand up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Guys i need help please

Mixed this




And the strawberry just disappear

Shake and vape .. nothing

Steeping some time .. nothing

What am i missing?


----------



## method1

kimbo said:


> Guys i need help please
> 
> Mixed this
> 
> View attachment 71718
> 
> 
> And the strawberry just disappear
> 
> Shake and vape .. nothing
> 
> Steeping some time .. nothing
> 
> What am i missing?



Way too much strawberry - too much and it can mute.
Try 3% ripe, 2% sweet strawb, leave out the taffy.
Also possible you're one of the many people who battle to taste strawberry?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

method1 said:


> Way too much strawberry - too much and it can mute.
> Try 3% ripe, 2% sweet strawb, leave out the taffy.
> Also possible you're one of the many people who battle to taste strawberry?


Thx @method1 i will mix some tomorrow


----------



## Josh1

Hi VAPE FAM...

me and the homies mixing up some deserts... Using TFA concentrates... Loving the end results. Enjoy the weekend. 

Anyone that has a very nice recipe for a fruit candy please holla.

Peace out


----------



## Strontium

method1 said:


> Way too much strawberry - too much and it can mute.
> Try 3% ripe, 2% sweet strawb, leave out the taffy.
> Also possible you're one of the many people who battle to taste strawberry?



Can the strawberry "fade"? 
Reason I ask is that I bought some Scream a few weeks back and have been vaping it as a treat. When I first tried it, I got an amazing tart strawberry flavour, now all I taste is Vbic.


----------



## method1

Strontium said:


> Can the strawberry "fade"?
> Reason I ask is that I bought some Scream a few weeks back and have been vaping it as a treat. When I first tried it, I got an amazing tart strawberry flavour, now all I taste is Vbic.



Yeah strawberry is notorious for fading. Sucralose & EM can help with this.


----------



## Strontium

method1 said:


> Yeah strawberry is notorious for fading. Sucralose & EM can help with this.


Wait, so should I add a few drops of this to my Scream and it will bring the strawberry flavour back or when I buy another bottle I should add that to prolong the strawberry flavour?


----------



## method1

Strontium said:


> Wait, so should I add a few drops of this to my Scream and it will bring the strawberry flavour back or when I buy another bottle I should add that to prolong the strawberry flavour?



I think once it's gone it's gone, probably have more success adding 0.5-1% TFA sweetener or CAP Super Sweet to a fresh bottle. Worth a try?

Maybe do this with 10ml so you don't spoil the whole bottle if you don't like the result?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

method1 said:


> Way too much strawberry - too much and it can mute.
> Try 3% ripe, 2% sweet strawb, leave out the taffy.
> Also possible you're one of the many people who battle to taste strawberry?


I'm one of those people who battle to taste strawberry. Especially strawberry ripe. I barely taste it at all. I usually add some INW Raspberry to my strawberry mixes. Seems to make them a bit better and I love the raspberry strawberry combo


----------



## method1

Caveman said:


> I'm one of those people who battle to taste strawberry. Especially strawberry ripe. I barely taste it at all. I usually add some INW Raspberry to my strawberry mixes. Seems to make them a bit better and I love the raspberry strawberry combo



Yup, me too.. but the 3/2/1 combo of ripe, sweet & sweetener is one I can usually taste

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

method1 said:


> Yup, me too.. but the 3/2/1 combo of ripe, sweet & sweetener is one I can usually taste


Haven't tried adding sweetener yet, thanks for the tip


----------



## Huffapuff

Strontium said:


> Can the strawberry "fade"?
> Reason I ask is that I bought some Scream a few weeks back and have been vaping it as a treat. When I first tried it, I got an amazing tart strawberry flavour, now all I taste is Vbic.



Apparently Dragonfruit, TFA Strawberry or Cap Sweet Strawberry can all work to prolong Ripe's flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Looking for a plain old vanilla recipe, not vanilla custard - just vanilla flavour(s). 
I searched around but can't see anything of interest? 
Any tried and tested recipes around?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick

@Rude Rudi I'm sure someone will help you out soon,dnt think I'm cutting your question out but has anyone tried inw strawberry kiss? It tastes like mango to me


----------



## kimbo

Rude Rudi said:


> Looking for a plain old vanilla recipe, not vanilla custard - just vanilla flavour(s).
> I searched around but can't see anything of interest?
> Any tried and tested recipes around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


@Rude Rudi try to get a clone of Tark reserve Aztec https://atlanticvapor.com/products/aztec-vanilla-premium-e-liquid
I think it is the most plain vanilla i tasted, some taste ice cream but i think they just taste the sweeter Madagascar vanilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Looking for a plain old vanilla recipe, not vanilla custard - just vanilla flavour(s).
> I searched around but can't see anything of interest?
> Any tried and tested recipes around?


Not DIY, but the best straight-up Vanilla juice in the world is Frenilla by Nicoticket, but some of it is a Vanilla extract. Have not come across a clone of this or any other plain Vanilla juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Botboy's Vicious Vanilla is supposed to be brilliant
https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3yzu1e/vicious_vanilla_happy_new_year_everyone/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Botboy's Vicious Vanilla is supposed to be brilliant
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3yzu1e/vicious_vanilla_happy_new_year_everyone/



That's it! Mixing as we speak/type...!

Thanks for this one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

@Rude Rudi let us know how she turns, intrigued how the FA Catalan Cream will feature. 

I personally find it very strong and looking at the recipe with regards to my personal tastes think it may drown out the subtle vanilla...?

Edit: think I might just mix this up aswell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> That's it! Mixing as we speak/type...!
> 
> Thanks for this one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He is a highly respected former ejuice manufacturer. You cant go wrong with his stuff.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

@moonunit @Rude Rudi keep us posted.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Will - minimum one week steep - so we'll have to wait and see! Smells delicious!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

rogue zombie said:


> Botboy's Vicious Vanilla is supposed to be brilliant
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3yzu1e/vicious_vanilla_happy_new_year_everyone/



Two things:
1. Thanks for sharing this recipe @rogue zombie, I too have been looking for a recipe like this. 
2. OMG! I have all the ingredients!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Huffapuff said:


> Two things:
> 1. Thanks for sharing this recipe @rogue zombie, I too have been looking for a recipe like this.
> 2. OMG! I have all the ingredients!


Lol... it doesnt happen often - having all the ingredients


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

The first rule of DIY has now also been modified by the Enyawreklaw Addendum, which states that the one ingredient you don't have will also be out of stock at the vendors, due to global sales pressure from Wayne releasing a new recipe. Inw Milk Chocolate, anyone?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Glytch

RichJB said:


> The first rule of DIY has now also been modified by the Enyawreklaw Addendum, which states that the one ingredient you don't have will also be out of stock at the vendors, due to global sales pressure from Wayne releasing a new recipe. Inw Milk Chocolate, anyone?


BLCKVapour has stock

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Been trying log into their website but it's currently a C*#kup.


----------



## Soutie

RichJB said:


> Inw Milk Chocolate, anyone?



Blckvapour have their stock loaded up. Shhhhh don't tell anyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hi All,

Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. Me, not so much.

Firstly, I popped open some of my DYI bronuts on Saturday(given it has only been steeping for a week and two days but just couldn't wait to try it) and I had the weirdest experience. I built and wicked the baby beast and threw some bronuts in and after a few pulls I was in heaven. Tasted all the notes I was expecting, cakey, biscuity, doughnuty goodness...BUT, after about a tank I started getting a very harsh throat hit. Just a very strong agitation on the back of my throat on the exhale. I didn't know what to make of it, maybe I didn't shake the nicotine enough or something funny is happening. 

I then thought, ok, it might be my build and wiking (wasn't convinced it was that as I am fairly confident in the rebuilding) none-the-less, I took out the Nano and built and wicked on there as I know exactly how to hit that sweet spot each and every time. Built, filled and started vaping...SAME THING, started out awesome and after a while the same harsh hit on the throat.

Can some one please provide me with some explanation as to why this is happening? 

AND to top it all off, I must have forgotten to close my new bottle of frozen and 3/4's of it fell out in the car..AAAARRRRGGGGGHHH.

I need to see some light at the end of this tunnel, but at least on the positive side the mustard milk I mixed tasted so crap when I tasted it (also 4 days before the two week steep period) has really turned out nice on exactly the two week mark, so YEAY for that at least.

@Greyz and other mixers...


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. Me, not so much.
> 
> Firstly, I popped open some of my DYI bronuts on Saturday(given it has only been steeping for a week and two days but just couldn't wait to try it) and I had the weirdest experience. I built and wicked the baby beast and threw some bronuts in and after a few pulls I was in heaven. Tasted all the notes I was expecting, cakey, biscuity, doughnuty goodness...BUT, after about a tank I started getting a very harsh throat hit. Just a very strong agitation on the back of my throat on the exhale. I didn't know what to make of it, maybe I didn't shake the nicotine enough or something funny is happening.
> 
> I then thought, ok, it might be my build and wiking (wasn't convinced it was that as I am fairly confident in the rebuilding) none-the-less, I took out the Nano and built and wicked on there as I know exactly how to hit that sweet spot each and every time. Built, filled and started vaping...SAME THING, started out awesome and after a while the same harsh hit on the throat.
> 
> Can some one please provide me with some explanation as to why this is happening?
> 
> AND to top it all off, I must have forgotten to close my new bottle of frozen and 3/4's of it fell out in the car..AAAARRRRGGGGGHHH.
> 
> I need to see some light at the end of this tunnel, but at least on the positive side the mustard milk I mixed tasted so crap when I tasted it (also 4 days before the two week steep period) has really turned out nice on exactly the two week mark, so YEAY for that at least.
> 
> @Greyz and other mixers...



What Nic are you using @Imtiaaz? I prefer VG based nic, I find I get a scratchy throat when using PG based nic.

Funny how you mention Bronuts and nic burn because I just mixed up some Bronuts 2 weeks ago and gave it to @Nico_gti yesterday. He's also getting some harsh throat hit but that's because I mistakenly used PG based nic at 1.251grams (bottle was labelled as VG but was actually PG) instead of VG, which resulted in that bottles nic level being closer to 4mg than the 3mg I intended it to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Greyz said:


> What Nic are you using @Imtiaaz? I prefer VG based nic, I find I get a scratchy throat when using PG based nic.
> 
> Funny how you mention Bronuts and nic burn because I just mixed up some Bronuts 2 weeks ago and gave it to @Nico_gti yesterday. He's also getting some harsh throat hit but that's because I mistakenly used PG based nic at 1.251grams (bottle was labelled as VG but was actually PG) instead of VG, which resulted in that bottles nic level being closer to 4mg than the 3mg I intended it to be.



Hey @Greyz, well I ordered the 100% VG prime-nic nicotine base and I'm assuming it is VG based. I used the same nic in my mustard milk recipe and it is really smooth compared to the bronuts. I'm so confused, and I mixed up like 150 mils of the stuff so would be really sad if it all tasted like this because it is borderline un-vapable. Would it ever mellow out with more steep time?


----------



## Dane

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey @Greyz, well I ordered the 100% VG prime-nic nicotine base and I'm assuming it is VG based. I used the same nic in my mustard milk recipe and it is really smooth compared to the bronuts. I'm so confused, and I mixed up like 150 mils of the stuff so would be really sad if it all tasted like this because it is borderline un-vapable. Would it ever mellow out with more steep time?


I have the same problem with bronuts. Tried both vg and pg base nic with no difference in TH. 

Love the flavour but can't stand the TH.

My guess/opinion is it's the CAP Choc doughnut responsible for the TH as I have tried it in other recipes with the same result. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mmm... I've made Bronuts a dozen times or so and have never experienced this...
Without stating the obvious, are you following the original recipe and using the correct products, ie not subbing?

http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/bronuts/


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rude Rudi said:


> Mmm... I've made Bronuts a dozen times or so and have never experienced this...
> Without stating the obvious, are you following the original recipe and using the correct products, ie not subbing?
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/bronuts/



Hi @Rude Rudi I followed that exact recipe. This is so weird, I love the taste and really want to find out what the problem is and if it can be fixed.


----------



## RichJB

I haven't had any problem with Bronuts. But then, I haven't had any problems with any nic nor with harsh throat hit/nosebleeds/heartburn/sinus trouble from any flavours. The only problem I've had in DIY is some perfumey flavours giving me a mild but temporary headache and/or stomach ache when I vape them. It goes away quickly if I stop vaping it, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

RichJB said:


> I haven't had any problem with Bronuts. But then, I haven't had any problems with any nic nor with harsh throat hit/nosebleeds/heartburn/sinus trouble from any flavours. The only problem I've had in DIY is some perfumey flavours giving me a mild but temporary headache and/or stomach ache when I vape them. It goes away quickly if I stop vaping it, though.



At least I'm not the only one that experienced this as @Dane also seems to have gotten that TH, and it is pretty unbearable. I think I did a 30 second shake of the NIC bottle and heard you should actually shake it much longer. Does that have anything to do with anything?


----------



## RichJB

It might. It is possible that you had a hot spot in the nic bottle and thus added more nic than you can comfortably vape. Probably the best would be to make up a zero nic 10ml sample bottle of Bronuts. If you're still getting the throat hit then it's one of the flavours that disagrees with you.

If you used that nic to make other juices during the same session and those juices are fine, it's unlikely to be the nic. Or if you shake the nic the same way every time and haven't had problems with other juices. 30 seconds sounds fine to me, I don't even shake that long and I've never had problems. And that's with R130 nic, I've never bought the R180 prime.

Edit: oh wait, you're using VG nic. 30 seconds might be too short a shake for that. Anyhow, try the zero nic and see if that fixes it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

RichJB said:


> It might. It is possible that you had a hot spot in the nic bottle and thus added more nic than you can comfortably vape. Probably the best would be to make up a zero nic 10ml sample bottle of Bronuts. If you're still getting the throat hit then it's one of the flavours that disagrees with you.
> 
> If you used that nic to make other juices during the same session and those juices are fine, it's unlikely to be the nic. Or if you shake the nic the same way every time and haven't had problems with other juices. 30 seconds sounds fine to me, I don't even shake that long and I've never had problems. And that's with R130 nic, I've never bought the R180 prime.



Thanks @RichJB, what an awesome Idea to mix up some Zero nic Bronuts, great way to see if its the Nic or not. Appreciate it bud.


----------



## StompieZA

I also recently made the Bronuts but without the Joy as i could not get and its perfect and smooth no harshness. Just gunks up a coil quick but still no harsh taste etc.


----------



## Imtiaaz

StompieZA said:


> I also recently made the Bronuts but without the Joy as i could not get and its perfect and smooth no harshness. Just gunks up a coil quick but still no harsh taste etc.



That's so weird @StompieZA, The joy is actually the one concentrate I think makes the recipe so good so I hope it is not that lol


----------



## therazia

My nic is insanely harsh as well. Pg based but I discovered that when a recipe had EM in it smothed it out for me. 

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz

therazia said:


> My nic is insanely harsh as well. Pg based but I discovered that when a recipe had EM in it smothed it out for me.
> 
> Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk



I'm almost certain my nic is VG based @therazia , as it is quite thick. I have been storing my nic in a dark cool cupboard, that should be fine right?


----------



## Huffapuff

moonunit said:


> @Rude Rudi let us know how she turns, intrigued how the FA Catalan Cream will feature.
> 
> I personally find it very strong and looking at the recipe with regards to my personal tastes think it may drown out the subtle vanilla...?
> 
> Edit: think I might just mix this up aswell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just mixed this up now and had a little sample before I put it away for its steep. With regards to the cinnamon notes - I actually find the CAP CDS to be dominant. Not that that's a problem as I love cinnamon! Let's see how it is after a week.


----------



## Imtiaaz

So guys, day:3 of the Bronuts saga continues. I cleaned out my tank and refilled her with this super hard throat hitting bronuts to give her one more chance. The first half a tank was just pure bliss, yummy perfect bronuts. Then after a while the crazey hard hit is back. I then persist and vape through the harsh hits and end up to the wonderful bronuts again.

This morning, HARSH HIT. vape for a while and back to lovely bronuts. WTF is going on guys?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Imtiaaz said:


> So guys, day:3 of the Bronuts saga continues. I cleaned out my tank and refilled her with this super hard throat hitting bronuts to give her one more chance. The first half a tank was just pure bliss, yummy perfect bronuts. Then after a while the crazey hard hit is back. I then persist and vape through the harsh hits and end up to the wonderful bronuts again.
> 
> This morning, HARSH HIT. vape for a while and back to lovely bronuts. WTF is going on guys?



I dunno ey - but I was thinking perhaps you could be suffering from a cold, drying out your throat (perhaps minor inflammation) - causing the same affect as a harsh hit. Just a random guess.... 

Or there is a hotspot on your wire that you dont know of ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa

Imtiaaz said:


> So guys, day:3 of the Bronuts saga continues. I cleaned out my tank and refilled her with this super hard throat hitting bronuts to give her one more chance. The first half a tank was just pure bliss, yummy perfect bronuts. Then after a while the crazey hard hit is back. I then persist and vape through the harsh hits and end up to the wonderful bronuts again.
> 
> This morning, HARSH HIT. vape for a while and back to lovely bronuts. WTF is going on guys?



Sounds like hot spots perhaps? Properly shake Nicotine before use every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Are you sure it's not a wicking problem in your tank? If the wick is semi-dry, you'll get a semi-dry-hit which feels like harsh nic in your throat. Sorta like a dripper that needs dripping but isn't completely dry. Then the tank wicks again and the next few hits are fine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> So guys, day:3 of the Bronuts saga continues. I cleaned out my tank and refilled her with this super hard throat hitting bronuts to give her one more chance. The first half a tank was just pure bliss, yummy perfect bronuts. Then after a while the crazey hard hit is back. I then persist and vape through the harsh hits and end up to the wonderful bronuts again.
> 
> This morning, HARSH HIT. vape for a while and back to lovely bronuts. WTF is going on guys?



Man I was just going to start a thread regarding harsh throat hit when having my first vape. I have found it varies from juice to juice but I get most mornings especially if I'm vaping on Stachio RY4. First 10 hits are harsh and burn the back of my throat, but after that it's fine for the rest of the day.
I didn't get the harsh hit this morning but I was vaping on some Nana Cream and not Stachio RY4.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Greyz said:


> Man I was just going to start a thread regarding harsh throat hit when having my first vape. I have found it varies from juice to juice but I get most mornings especially if I'm vaping on Stachio RY4. First 10 hits are harsh and burn the back of my throat, but after that it's fine for the rest of the day.
> I didn't get the harsh hit this morning but I was vaping on some Nana Cream and not Stachio RY4.



That's EXACTLY whats happening @Greyz... Its not when the wick is wet that it vapes fine @RichJB, its actually the opposite. Like @Greyz says the first few hits are so harsh then after that its just perfect. Well I did mix up some more last night and shaked the crap out of the nicotine before I used it. I also left space in the bottle so that when I shake it, it will mix really well. So we will see how that turns out. But for now I should probably re-wick and even rebuild just to ensure there are no hot spots @DizZa, I am almost certain its built just fine as I had another juice in there prior to this and that vaped perfectly. 

This is really unusual but I guess if I ever find the problem it will all be worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa

Imtiaaz said:


> That's EXACTLY whats happening @Greyz... Its not when the wick is wet that it vapes fine @RichJB, its actually the opposite. Like @Greyz says the first few hits are so harsh then after that its just perfect. Well I did mix up some more last night and shaked the crap out of the nicotine before I used it. I also left space in the bottle so that when I shake it, it will mix really well. So we will see how that turns out. But for now I should probably re-wick and even rebuild just to ensure there are no hot spots @DizZa, I am almost certain its built just fine as I had another juice in there prior to this and that vaped perfectly.
> 
> This is really unusual but I guess if I ever find the problem it will all be worth it.



What I meant was hot spots in the nicotine. Happened to me before. 
I also store my Nic in the fridge, so before mixing it needs about 30min or so table time and then a good shake as I start unpacking everything needed for the mix, could be a good 3-5 minutes sometimes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Chukin'Vape said:


> I dunno ey - but I was thinking perhaps you could be suffering from a cold, drying out your throat (perhaps minor inflammation) - causing the same affect as a harsh hit. Just a random guess....
> 
> Or there is a hotspot on your wire that you dont know of ....



I am currently vaping on three different tanks atm @Chukin'Vape and I had the bronuts in two of them and those are the two hat I am getting the Harsh hit from..Swop out the juice and everything is rosey...I'm just baffled as how I can make two bottles separately 
and they both doing the same thing.

I will kick myself so hard if I mistakenly threw in the % nic instead of the Mils.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> That's EXACTLY whats happening @Greyz... Its not when the wick is wet that it vapes fine @RichJB, its actually the opposite. Like @Greyz says the first few hits are so harsh then after that its just perfect. Well I did mix up some more last night and shaked the crap out of the nicotine before I used it. I also left space in the bottle so that when I shake it, it will mix really well. So we will see how that turns out. But for now I should probably re-wick and even rebuild just to ensure there are no hot spots @DizZa, I am almost certain its built just fine as I had another juice in there prior to this and that vaped perfectly.
> 
> This is really unusual but I guess if I ever find the problem it will all be worth it.



For me it's exactly as you described, first few hits are harsh followed by vape bliss shortly there after. 
In my case I know it not a nic hot spot but more so the juice. Stachio RY4 does this to me every morning whereas the Nana Cream I had this morning didn't. Both juices were mixed on the same day, 1 October.

No amount of rewicking or rebuilding will get rid of it, I'm inclined to believe it's something in the juice that I'm just a little sensitive to. 
I'm very interested in finding out if anyone else has the same experience. Or is this just another human anomaly where I taste pepper in VBIC...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

DizZa said:


> What I meant was hot spots in the nicotine. Happened to me before.
> I also store my Nic in the fridge, so before mixing it needs about 30min or so table time and then a good shake as I start unpacking everything needed for the mix, could be a good 3-5 minutes sometimes!



Thanks for the advise @DizZa will definitely keep this in mind for the next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Greyz said:


> For me it's exactly as you described, first few hits are harsh followed by vape bliss shortly there after.
> In my case I know it not a nic hot spot but more so the juice. Stachio RY4 does this to me every morning whereas the Nana Cream I had this morning didn't. Both juices were mixed on the same day, 1 October.
> 
> No amount of rewicking or rebuilding will get rid of it, I'm inclined to believe it's something in the juice that I'm just a little sensitive to.
> I'm very interested in finding out if anyone else has the same experience. Or is this just another human anomaly where I taste pepper in VBIC...



Good point and I hope its not something in the juice because I am really fond of it. That would really suck as I have enough to make another 800mils...LOL should've given it a proper test drive before just hitting the order button.


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Imtiaaz said:


> I am currently vaping on three different tanks atm @Chukin'Vape and I had the bronuts in two of them and those are the two hat I am getting the Harsh hit from..Swop out the juice and everything is rosey...I'm just baffled as how I can make two bottles separately
> and they both doing the same thing.
> 
> I will kick myself so hard if I mistakenly threw in the % nic instead of the Mils.



Bro that would seriously harsh my morning mellow -  - what nic strength do you normally vape?


----------



## Glytch

Imtiaaz said:


> Good point and I hope its not something in the juice because I am really fond of it. That would really suck as I have enough to make another 800mils...LOL should've given it a proper test drive before just hitting the order button.



Trouble-shooting suggestion:

Mix each of the ingredients as a single flavour mix (10ml) in pure VG without any nicotine at the same % as the recipe.

Vape each one of the four mixes and see which one (if any) gives you the harsh throat hit. 

If none of them give you the harsh throat hit mix all the singles together and vape that.

Still no harsh throat hit = must be the nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch

@Imtiaaz : seems you're not alone

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3n8tjp/please_join_glazed_chocolate_donut_experiment/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Chukin'Vape said:


> Bro that would seriously harsh my morning mellow -  - what nic strength do you normally vape?



I normally vape at 3mg and trust me, this feels like 18mg twisp juice I'm vaping. Definitely not something you wana vape first thing in the morning @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Glytch said:


> Trouble-shooting suggestion:
> 
> Mix each of the ingredients as a single flavour mix (10ml) in pure VG without any nicotine at the same % as the recipe.
> 
> Vape each one of the four mixes and see which one (if any) gives you the harsh throat hit.
> 
> If none of them give you the harsh throat hit mix all the singles together and vape that.
> 
> Still no harsh throat hit = must be the nicotine.



That's actually quite a good idea, I will try that, but what baffels me is that I used the same nic in my mustard milk and that's perfect. I have been storing it in a dark cupboard hope that's ok @Glytch .


----------



## RichJB

It's strange though that it goes away. I'd think that if someone is sensitive to a particular flavour, the harsh throat feel would be there all the time. Maybe it's absolutely borderline and it only gives a harsh throat hit if there are other conditions in play?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Glytch said:


> @Imtiaaz : seems you're not alone
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3n8tjp/please_join_glazed_chocolate_donut_experiment/


Detective Glytch strikes! Winner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Is there maybe a replacement for the CAP Chocolate glazed Doughnuts?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Imtiaaz said:


> I normally vape at 3mg and trust me, this feels like 18mg twisp juice I'm vaping. Definitely not something you wana vape first thing in the morning @Chukin'Vape



This should help weed out the nicotine theory - if you mixed 100ml of Bronuts then mixing up the ml with the % would make no diff




However if you mixed 30ml - sh!t could be way different

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Andre said:


> Detective Glytch strikes! Winner.



Yikes - great detective skills bro, so glad I read this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Chukin'Vape said:


> This should help weed out the nicotine theory - if you mixed 100ml of Bronuts then mixing up the ml with the % would make no diff
> 
> View attachment 72092
> 
> 
> However if you mixed 30ml - sh!t could be way different
> View attachment 72094



I did actually mix 3 30mil bottles, as it was my first mix ever and didn't have any 100mil bottles...I will try the batch I mixed up lastnight later. I took care in mixing that and if it still does this then I am done with Bronuts no matter how much I enjoy the flavor. Thank you @Chukin'Vape I really appreciate the help, and all the other guys for the input.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> I did actually mix 3 30mil bottles, as it was my first mix ever and didn't have any 100mil bottles...I will try the batch I mixed up lastnight later. I took care in mixing that and if it still does this then I am done with Bronuts no matter how much I enjoy the flavor. Thank you @Chukin'Vape I really appreciate the help, and all the other guys for the input.


In the Reddit article they say adding 2% TFA Bav Cream helps smooth Bronuts out a bit.
A bit might just be enough to make all the diff

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

rogue zombie said:


> Botboy's Vicious Vanilla is supposed to be brilliant
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/3yzu1e/vicious_vanilla_happy_new_year_everyone/


Hahah @ link*

Steep and Use*: Allow at least a 1 week period to steep/age/homogenize/whateverthefuckyouwanttocallit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

I wish to pick the experts thinking matter - In your own opinion, which Vanilla Bean Ice Cream is the best? Most authentic?


----------



## Glytch

Deckie said:


> I wish to pick the experts thinking matter - In your own opinion, which Vanilla Bean Ice Cream is the best? Most authentic?



Here are my notes on the two I've tried:

TFA: A genuine vanilla ice-cream with fresh vanilla pod. Slightly grainy texture as if it had real vanilla in it. Medium mouth feel. Rich pure dairy ice-cream as opposed to the artificial ice-cream one gets. More like a higher end premium ice-cream.

FW: Sweeter than TFA VBIC. More like a vanilla essence than a natural vanilla pod. Vanilla ice-cream with a vanilla syrup instead of vanilla in the ice-cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Glytch said:


> Here are my notes on the two I've tried:
> 
> TFA: A genuine vanilla ice-cream with fresh vanilla pod. Slightly grainy texture as if it had real vanilla in it. Medium mouth feel. Rich pure dairy ice-cream as opposed to the artificial ice-cream one gets. More like a higher end premium ice-cream.
> 
> FA: Sweeter than TFA VBIC. More like a vanilla essence than a natural vanilla pod. Vanilla ice-cream with a vanilla syrup instead of vanilla in the ice-cream.


I did not even know FA had a VBIC.


----------



## Glytch

Andre said:


> I did not even know FA had a VBIC.


Whoops. Typo. Fixed.

Thanks for pointing that out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Deckie said:


> I wish to pick the experts thinking matter - In your own opinion, which Vanilla Bean Ice Cream is the best? Most authentic?



If the TFA works for you it is the best one hands down but I pick up funky notes in it. On occacion peppery notes and on occasion it tastes as though it's turned, so CAP all the way for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Glytch said:


> Here are my notes on the two I've tried:
> 
> TFA: A genuine vanilla ice-cream with fresh vanilla pod. Slightly grainy texture as if it had real vanilla in it. Medium mouth feel. Rich pure dairy ice-cream as opposed to the artificial ice-cream one gets. More like a higher end premium ice-cream.
> 
> FW: Sweeter than TFA VBIC. More like a vanilla essence than a natural vanilla pod. Vanilla ice-cream with a vanilla syrup instead of vanilla in the ice-cream.


Thanks @Glytch , I'm gonna play with both


----------



## Glytch

Soutie said:


> If the TFA works for you it is the best one hands down but I pick up funky notes in it. On occacion peppery notes and on occasion it tastes as though it's turned, so CAP all the way for me.



In my next order!


----------



## method1

Deckie said:


> I wish to pick the experts thinking matter - In your own opinion, which Vanilla Bean Ice Cream is the best? Most authentic?



None of them are "authentic" imo - but they are all extremely good & useful creams - my preference in order is TFA / CAP / FW

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Soutie said:


> If the TFA works for you it is the best one hands down but I pick up funky notes in it. On occacion peppery notes and on occasion it tastes as though it's turned, so CAP all the way for me.


Thanks @Soutie , I'm gonna give CAP a go


----------



## Glytch

Mixed up some Cuprian last night and it's tasting damn fine.

Profile is essentially a strong mint and chocolate ice cream. The INW Milk Chocolate and FW Creme de Menthe are balanced really well. The mint is more prominent which I like in a Choc Mint Ice Cream. Also a nice cool vape like an ice cream should be (no koolada needed... the creme de menthe does it all).

It is too sweet for my taste though. While Wayne is right that it does help the chocolate I think it could do with half the recommended sweetener. 

This is my first chocolate recipe and it really is a great natural milk chocolate flavour. Not bitter and coacoa-like.

I'm definitely going to tweak it too my taste but it's a winner in my book.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Glytch said:


> Mixed up some Cuprian last night and it's tasting damn fine.
> 
> Profile is essentially a strong mint and chocolate ice cream. The INW Milk Chocolate and FW Creme de Menthe are balanced really well. The mint is more prominent which I like in a Choc Mint Ice Cream. Also a nice cool vape like an ice cream should be (no koolada needed... the creme de menthe does it all).
> 
> It is too sweet for my taste though. While Wayne is right that it does help the chocolate I think it could do with half the recommended sweetener.
> 
> This is my first chocolate recipe and it really is a great natural milk chocolate flavour. Not bitter and coacoa-like.
> 
> I'm definitely going to tweak it too my taste but it's a winner in my book.



I believe the Chocolate comes out more after 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

rogue zombie said:


> I believe the Chocolate comes out more after 2 weeks.


I'll let you know. If it lasts 2 weeks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Glytch said:


> Mixed up some Cuprian last night and it's tasting damn fine.
> 
> Profile is essentially a strong mint and chocolate ice cream. The INW Milk Chocolate and FW Creme de Menthe are balanced really well. The mint is more prominent which I like in a Choc Mint Ice Cream. Also a nice cool vape like an ice cream should be (no koolada needed... the creme de menthe does it all).
> 
> It is too sweet for my taste though. While Wayne is right that it does help the chocolate I think it could do with half the recommended sweetener.
> 
> This is my first chocolate recipe and it really is a great natural milk chocolate flavour. Not bitter and coacoa-like.
> 
> I'm definitely going to tweak it too my taste but it's a winner in my book.



Great news Just ordered the missing ones from BLCK @Richio As soon as I get it I'm trying this one


----------



## Imtiaaz

HI Guys, So I have a list of concentrates for my next purchase and after the math, I saw I had some cash left over of my 'E-liquid DIY' budget and can basically get another two concentrates. Seeing that I will have TFA marshmallow, CAP sweet cream and TFA vanilla bean ice cream left after my strawvana mix, how do you guys rate this simple recipe:

TFA RY4 Double – 10%
TFA Bavarian Cream – 8%
TFA Marshmallow – 4%

I just basically want to buy two extra concentrates and make a recipe with what I have left so that I can sample something new.


----------



## Imtiaaz

Imtiaaz said:


> HI Guys, So I have a list of concentrates for my next purchase and after the math, I saw I had some cash left over of my 'E-liquid DIY' budget and can basically get another two concentrates. Seeing that I will have TFA marshmallow, CAP sweet cream and TFA vanilla bean ice cream left after my strawvana mix, how do you guys rate this simple recipe:
> 
> TFA RY4 Double – 10%
> TFA Bavarian Cream – 8%
> TFA Marshmallow – 4%
> 
> I just basically want to buy two extra concentrates and make a recipe with what I have left so that I can sample something new.



Oh and with the strawvana mix, whats the steep time and any tips when making this? Ill be using the recipe posted by mike


----------



## Andre

Imtiaaz said:


> HI Guys, So I have a list of concentrates for my next purchase and after the math, I saw I had some cash left over of my 'E-liquid DIY' budget and can basically get another two concentrates. Seeing that I will have TFA marshmallow, CAP sweet cream and TFA vanilla bean ice cream left after my strawvana mix, how do you guys rate this simple recipe:
> 
> TFA RY4 Double – 10%
> TFA Bavarian Cream – 8%
> TFA Marshmallow – 4%
> 
> I just basically want to buy two extra concentrates and make a recipe with what I have left so that I can sample something new.


Maybe have a go at this tried and trusted and extremely popular recipe?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Another possibility is Custard King.

Your recipe sounds very heavy, @Imtiaaz. 22% flavouring is very high. Even Custard King is high. Look at the percentages used in the mix that Andre linked. That is more in line with current trends in mixing. @method1 talked about this in his live show the other night. A lot of older recipes come from a time when people thought that TFA and FW flavours were weak and you had to load up on them. I get nervous any time I see a flavour being used at double-digit percentages. In all his recipes, Enyawreklaw doesn't have any flavour at more than 7%. And even that is a rarity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

RichJB said:


> Another possibility is Custard King.
> 
> Your recipe sounds very heavy, @Imtiaaz. 22% flavouring is very high. Even Custard King is high. Look at the percentages used in the mix that Andre linked. That is more in line with current trends in mixing. @method1 talked about this in his live show the other night. A lot of older recipes come from a time when people thought that TFA and FW flavours were weak and you had to load up on them. I get nervous any time I see a flavour being used at double-digit percentages. In all his recipes, Enyawreklaw doesn't have any flavour at more than 7%. And even that is a rarity.



WOW thanks for the info @RichJB, and I have decided against the striptease recipe I asked about above, My next mixes will comprise of:

Bronuts (I Know what went wrong)
Strawvana
Funfetti

two of my cousins will be join in on the mixing journey next month. They will also be mixing some juice with the intention of us swopping the different flavors and hence trying to cover as much ground as possible concerning trying out different mixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Guys, who makes the FLV concentrates, like there full name? I'm looking on Valley vapor and not too sure. and is there a replacement for the Crunch Cereal made by FLV?


----------



## Glytch

Imtiaaz said:


> Guys, who makes the FLV concentrates, like there full name? I'm looking on Valley vapor and not too sure. and is there a replacement for the Crunch Cereal made by FLV?


Flavorah

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit

@Imtiaaz there is TFA Berry Crunch. Never had the FLV crunch Cereal so can't comment on flavour profile.

What sort of flavour profile are you after?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Came across this:

http://charlienoble.com/blogs/thoughts-from-charlie/pb-cereal-its-time-to-release-the-recipe

I find the use of saline particularly interesting. Some good notes in there as well. I've been looking a good peanut butter recipe for some time. Will try this out soon enough

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

moonunit said:


> @Imtiaaz there is TFA Berry Crunch. Never had the FLV crunch Cereal so can't comment on flavour profile.
> 
> What sort of flavour profile are you after?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well its to go into this Fried ice cream recipe:

Crunch Cereal (FLV) 3%
Sugar Cookie V2 (CAP) 3%
Ripe Stawberry (TFA) 3%
Vanilla Custard (CAP) 2%
Meringue (FA) 1%
Marshmallow (FA) 1%
Bavarian Cream (TFA) 1%

I have found the FLV one though.


----------



## Soutie

Caveman said:


> Came across this:
> 
> http://charlienoble.com/blogs/thoughts-from-charlie/pb-cereal-its-time-to-release-the-recipe
> 
> I find the use of saline particularly interesting. Some good notes in there as well. I've been looking a good peanut butter recipe for some time. Will try this out soon enough
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



I'll just leave this for you @Caveman, MR peanut butter is a winner. I've tried the lady, groolberry creamcake, Charlie's unicorn and mr peanut butter. They are all Yum, the lady and groolberry creamcake have found permanent positions in my rotation already.

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/4ol2j3/does_anybody_know_where_i_can_find_a_clone_of/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dane

Imtiaaz said:


> Well its to go into this Fried ice cream recipe:
> 
> Crunch Cereal (FLV) 3%
> Sugar Cookie V2 (CAP) 3%
> Ripe Stawberry (TFA) 3%
> Vanilla Custard (CAP) 2%
> Meringue (FA) 1%
> Marshmallow (FA) 1%
> Bavarian Cream (TFA) 1%
> 
> I have found the FLV one though.



I have mixed this up and that FLV Crunch Cereal is a very odd flavour, also quite overwhelming. Some days I like it and some days I hate it but I keep mixing it up for some reason but not my any means my go to juice. If you do mix this up I have found after 4 weeks it settles down. 

Next time I mix it up I will drop the FLV Crunch Cereal % to 2% and up TFA Straw Ripe by 1%.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Dane said:


> I have mixed this up and that FLV Crunch Cereal is a very odd flavour, also quite overwhelming. Some days I like it and some days I hate it but I keep mixing it up for some reason but not my any means my go to juice. If you do mix this up I have found after 4 weeks it settles down.
> 
> Next time I mix it up I will drop the FLV Crunch Cereal % to 2% and up TFA Straw Ripe by 1%.



Thank you so much for this tip, I really appreciate it @Dane. So what are your go to juices? If it wasn't for the Harshness of this damn bronuts I would have loved to make this one of my ADV's.


----------



## rogue zombie

Soutie said:


> I'll just leave this for you @Caveman, MR peanut butter is a winner. I've tried the lady, groolberry creamcake, Charlie's unicorn and mr peanut butter. They are all Yum, the lady and groolberry creamcake have found permanent positions in my rotation already.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/4ol2j3/does_anybody_know_where_i_can_find_a_clone_of/



Fully agree. Really great juice line this.

I will make my way through all his recipes, as so far they are some of my favourite.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Caveman said:


> Came across this:
> 
> http://charlienoble.com/blogs/thoughts-from-charlie/pb-cereal-its-time-to-release-the-recipe
> 
> I find the use of saline particularly interesting. Some good notes in there as well. I've been looking a good peanut butter recipe for some time. Will try this out soon enough
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Wow, Saline Solution 

Bloody hell, do you know how many times I have been missing a certain something in a recipe... and at that stage, when cooking, I would season the food at exactly that stage, because as he says, that is usually the missing magic maker. 

I never thought of it applying for eliquid recipes. But it totally makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dane

Imtiaaz said:


> Thank you so much for this tip, I really appreciate it @Dane. So what are your go to juices? If it wasn't for the Harshness of this damn bronuts I would have loved to make this one of my ADV's.



Quite a few at this stage, but mostly the recipes from DIYorDIE. All of the following I make bigger (100ml) batches of and obviously sub Sugar cookie for v2 where applicable due to unavailability of v1:
- Cereal Marshmallow Strawberry Milk (+3 weeks steep)
- Pistachio RY4-U (+5 weeks steep)
- Funfetti (2 - 3 weeks steep) 
- Triple Cs (+3 weeks steep)
- Top of New York (Shake and Vape)
- Cuprian (Good as a shake and vape but prefer after a few days)
- Strawvana by Mike (1 week steep)
- Rhodonite (Shake and Vape)

These for me are all smooth, no harshness and delicious.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Dane said:


> Quite a few at this stage, but mostly the recipes from DIYorDIE. All of the following I make bigger (100ml) batches of and obviously sub Sugar cookie for v2 where applicable due to unavailability of v1:
> - Cereal Marshmallow Strawberry Milk (+3 weeks steep)
> - Pistachio RY4-U (+5 weeks steep)
> - Funfetti (2 - 3 weeks steep)
> - Triple Cs (+3 weeks steep)
> - Top of New York (Shake and Vape)
> - Cuprian (Good as a shake and vape but prefer after a few days)
> - Strawvana by Mike (1 week steep)
> - Rhodonite (Shake and Vape)
> 
> These for me are all smooth, no harshness and delicious.



Thank you @Dane, I will look into those, seems we have similar taste in juice types. I am planning to mix some funfetti and strawvana next week so good start I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Fully agree. Really great juice line this.
> 
> I will make my way through all his recipes, as so far they are some of my favourite.


Same peeps that has the Peach Cobbler recipe? Tried it, not my taste at all - too heavy bakery I think.
The Mistress and The Imp look interesting.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Same peeps that has the Peach Cobbler recipe? Tried it, not my taste at all - too heavy bakery I think.
> The Mistress and The Imp look interesting.


Yip thats them.

Slim Mint also good and I have The Imp on my to-do list

Groolberry is the only Cheesecake Ive had that I actually like. But def for dessert and bakery fans

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

HI Guys,

What is the steep time on Mikes Strawvana recipe?


----------



## StompieZA

Ok so this weekend i mixed Grape Candi, Kiwi Fruit and Sweet Strawbery and some dragon fruit and must say im loving it. The taste is very similar to that of NVC Trinity but obviously not exact. I made a 50ml which im steeping now for a week or two but im liking it alot! Gives you that tropical fruity smooth flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Imtiaaz said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> What is the steep time on Mikes Strawvana recipe?


I see in the Dessert Recipe thread someone had steeped it for a week, which sounds about right to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morph699

StompieZA said:


> Ok so this weekend i mixed Grape Candi, Kiwi Fruit and Sweet Strawbery and some dragon fruit and must say im loving it. The taste is very similar to that of NVC Trinity but obviously not exact. I made a 50ml which im steeping now for a week or two but im liking it alot! Gives you that tropical fruity smooth flavor.



Where did you get the grape candy? Ive been trying to make trinity for a while now and each time i get a very strong kiwi/ grape flavour which is over-poweringly strong and doesnt taste or smell at all like trinity.


----------



## Glytch

Does anyone have a good apple crumble recipe? I've seen a few with CAP Sugar Cookie but it's on the no-fly list (although Blck as v2 and Flavour Mill might bring some in). Something without CAP Sugar Cookie would be useful for now though.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StompieZA

i got grape candi from Atomix vape and is TFA. 

Look the actual trinity uses white grape which i could not get at Atomix so i just used purple grape candi. 

I dont want to clone the Trinity, i just wanted something similar as im a big Grape fan and used to just make a single base grape flavor which is nice and still make but with some dragon fruit and is great ADV and fruity.


----------



## Morph699

@Stompie ZA - thank you for that. ive heard that white grape by FA is a better option as I read somewhere that thats what they use but im yet to be able to get it anywhere.

If anyone has Grape concord Concentate (FA) they can try that one, im ordering some to give it a try myself.


----------



## StompieZA

Yeah ill probably have to order White grape online from Blck vapour or so but pretty happy with the current flavor.


----------



## Morph699

StompieZA said:


> Yeah ill probably have to order White grape online from Blck vapour or so but pretty happy with the current flavor.



ok awesome thanky you.


----------



## Waine

Hi there to all DIY'ers

On Monday 31 October I am taking the DIY leap.

I have done tons of reading on this thread and registered on e-liquid-recipes dot com. I have a fairly good idea of what to do. I only buy from Sir Vape. I am staring at their list of 110 Concentrates. My question is this: I want to choose 20 Concentrates. Which ones should I choose to have a broad range of the more popular recipes? I intend buying additives 2,3, and 4. If anyone else uses Sir Vapes concentrates please advise me. 

Much appreciated in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Waine said:


> Hi there to all DIY'ers
> 
> On Monday 31 October I am taking the DIY leap.
> 
> I have done tons of reading on this thread and registered on e-liquid-recipes dot com. I have a fairly good idea of what to do. I only buy from Sir Vape. I am staring at their list of 110 Concentrates. My question is this: I want to choose 20 Concentrates. Which ones should I choose to have a broad range of the more popular recipes? I intend buying additives 2,3, and 4. If anyone else uses Sir Vapes concentrates please advise me.
> 
> Much appreciated in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Take a look [URL=http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-top-concentrate-flavours.t30223/]HERE The guys have put up a few nice lists of whats popular. Although you might want to look at some online stores as Sir Vape only stocks TFA concentrates and if your only buying from them their your limiting the recipes you can make.[/URL]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh

Waine said:


> Hi there to all DIY'ers
> 
> On Monday 31 October I am taking the DIY leap.
> 
> I have done tons of reading on this thread and registered on e-liquid-recipes dot com. I have a fairly good idea of what to do. I only buy from Sir Vape. I am staring at their list of 110 Concentrates. My question is this: I want to choose 20 Concentrates. Which ones should I choose to have a broad range of the more popular recipes? I intend buying additives 2,3, and 4. If anyone else uses Sir Vapes concentrates please advise me.
> 
> Much appreciated in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As @Greyz mentioned, you might be limited by only TFA flavours. Most of the popular recipes use flavours from a variety of different companies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Welcome to the rabbit hole @Waine.

Check out this post from @RichJB, he created a pretty solid list:


RichJB said:


> This isn't a list of the top concentrates as I don't have enough experience to judge that. However, it's a list of popular flavours that new mixers probably need if they wish to make many top recipes or create their own. If I was starting out DIY again, these are the flavours I'd get first.
> 
> Creams and Custards:
> Cap Vanilla Custard v1
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (Cap sub)
> TFA Vanilla Swirl
> TFA Bavarian Cream
> FA Vienna Cream
> FA Cream Fresh
> FW Sweet Cream (TFA sub)
> FA Meringue (TFA sub)
> FA Marshmallow (TFA or Cap sub)
> 
> Bakery bases:
> Cap Sugar Cookie v2 (v1 if you can find it)
> Cap Cinnamon Danish Swirl
> Cap NYC Cheesecake
> TFA Cheesecake with Graham Crust
> TFA Graham Cracker (Clear) (FW sub)
> Inw Biscuit
> FA Cookie
> FW Yellow Cake
> 
> Base additives:
> Acetyl Pyrazine
> Ethyl Maltol
> Erythritol or TFA Sweetener
> 
> Fruits:
> TFA Strawberry and Strawberry Ripe
> Cap Sweet Strawberry
> Inw Raspberry
> For almost everything else, FA's fruits are the safest
> 
> Drink bases:
> FA Lemon Sicily
> LA Lemonade
> FA Brandy
> TFA Kentucky Bourbon
> FA Jamaica Rum
> TFA Energy Drink
> FA Dark Bean Espresso
> FA UP (Wayne's favourite coffee)
> 
> Chocolates:
> Inw Milk Chocolate
> FA Cocoa & Chocolate
> TFA Double Chocolate (clear)
> 
> Caramel and Butterscotch:
> FA Carmel
> FW Butterscotch
> FW Butterscotch Ripple
> TFA Caramel Classic
> 
> Nuts:
> TFA Pistachio
> FA Almond
> FW or FA Hazelnut
> FW Butter Pecan
> FA Nut Mix
> TFA Peanut Butter
> 
> Tobaccos:
> Too many to mention but considering that FA's Burley, Virginia and Desert Ship are used very often in cigarette blends, those are probably three essentials to have.
> 
> Odds and ends:
> Breakfast cereals - TFA seem to have the market on these
> Spices - FA Cardamom, Clove, Cinnamon, Anise, etc.
> Yogurts - Cap Creamy and Greek
> Vanillas - FA's Classic/Bourbon/Tahiti and Cap French Vanilla



Also, Wayne Walker (ENYAWREKLAW of Diy or Die fame) created this video which is very useful:


Have fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

@Waine, you are going to find it extremely limiting to buy from only Sir Vape and use only TFA flavours. There are almost no recipes which use only TFA flavours, the recipes tend to use an approximately equal mix of Flavour Art, TFA and Capella with slightly lower usage of Inawera and Flavor West. That said, if you are going to make your first purchase from Sir Vape, these are the twenty TFA flavours they stock which I would buy:

Vanilla Swirl
Vanilla Custard
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
Sweet Cream
Meringue
Marshmallow
French Vanilla II
DX Bavarian Cream
DX Graham Cracker
Brown Sugar
Dulce de Leche
DX Cinnamon Danish
______________
Strawberry
Strawberry Ripe
Dragonfruit
RY4 Double
Pistachio, Blueberry Extra, Dx Juicy Peach etc to take your fancy

The ones above the line are "base" flavours which are used to make the cream/custard/bakery/milkshake/whatever that the main flavour is on top of. The ones under the line are more the main flavours. Although those are a lot more subjective and subject to personal taste, I would definitely get both Strawberries, Dragonfruit and RY4 which are used in a LOT of recipes. 

But don't overlook the ones above the line. Something like Vanilla Swirl or Brown Sugar might look very bleh and bland compared to, say, Green Apple or Passion Fruit or the other primary flavours. But it's the ones above the line that you'll be using over and over again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Glytch

I found this useful: http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/a-beginners-guide-to-making-the-most-highly-rated-recipes/83612

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Waine said:


> Hi there to all DIY'ers
> 
> On Monday 31 October I am taking the DIY leap.
> 
> I have done tons of reading on this thread and registered on e-liquid-recipes dot com. I have a fairly good idea of what to do. I only buy from Sir Vape. I am staring at their list of 110 Concentrates. My question is this: I want to choose 20 Concentrates. Which ones should I choose to have a broad range of the more popular recipes? I intend buying additives 2,3, and 4. If anyone else uses Sir Vapes concentrates please advise me.
> 
> Much appreciated in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


View my thread we started too http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/30223/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

I would suggest you first source the recipes you want to make and then decide on concentrates to buy. Unless you want to test each concentrate as standalone and make your own concoctions from there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, going with recipes will work. The problem is that of the top beginner's recipes on ELR, only a handful can be made with only TFA - and of those, Sir Vape is missing one or more flavours from most recipes. There's really only three or four recipes he'd be able to make, and a couple of those are DX versions of the original recipe. @Waine, I would seriously rethink your policy of not buying online. With DIY, walk-in B&M purchases are very limited indeed. If you spent the same at BLCK, you'd be able to get FA, Cap, Inw, FW as well and would be able to make a bunch of really top recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Huffapuff

I second what @RichJB said - only using Sir Vape's line is going to limit you to such an extent that you're never really going to be able to DIY properly. 

If you think about it - all Sir Vape has done is order the stuff online, increased the price, and put it on their shelves for you to buy. If they can order it online (and every other DIYer) then why not you too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

Huffapuff said:


> I second what @RichJB said - only using Sir Vape's line is going to limit you to such an extent that you're never really going to be able to DIY properly.
> 
> If you think about it - all Sir Vape has done is order the stuff online, increased the price, and put it on their shelves for you to buy. If they can order it online (and every other DIYer) then why not you too?



Come on @Waine. Order something online! DO IT!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman

If you really only want TFA, here is a link that might help @Waine https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/1ivjog/mega_tfa_tpa_recipe_thread/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Thanks for all the help and advice chaps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Waine said:


> Hi there to all DIY'ers
> 
> On Monday 31 October I am taking the DIY leap.
> 
> I have done tons of reading on this thread and registered on e-liquid-recipes dot com. I have a fairly good idea of what to do. I only buy from Sir Vape. I am staring at their list of 110 Concentrates. My question is this: I want to choose 20 Concentrates. Which ones should I choose to have a broad range of the more popular recipes? I intend buying additives 2,3, and 4. If anyone else uses Sir Vapes concentrates please advise me.
> 
> Much appreciated in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Waine..if you are going to make fruity flavour profiles do not use TFA...I used to use TFA fruits until I tried FA Fruits...FA is much more realistic IMO and you less than than TFA % so it spreads further

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Soooooo i want to KICK my self!!!! 

Been wondering why my DIY Juice tastes good but the flavor is always dull and doesnt stand our like bought juice. While reading up i found that i have been making my Juice with 60vg/40pg and it should be the other way around!!!! LOL noob mistake! 

Cant wait to get home and make it the right way round to taste the difference.


----------



## moonunit

StompieZA said:


> Soooooo i want to KICK my self!!!!
> 
> Been wondering why my DIY Juice tastes good but the flavor is always dull and doesnt stand our like bought juice. While reading up i found that i have been making my Juice with 60vg/40pg and it should be the other way around!!!! LOL noob mistake!
> 
> Cant wait to get home and make it the right way round to taste the difference.



60vg/40pg sounds about right, I personally wouldn't go lower with the VG.

Edit. Guess it depends on the wattage and equipment you are using.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

@StompieZA, 60VG is fine.


----------



## StompieZA

moonunit said:


> 60vg/40pg sounds about right, I personally wouldn't go lower with the VG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I used to start with 80vg/20pg but that didnt taste right. If it was 80 PG and 20 VG then im sure flavor would not have been an issue. LOL

Feel so stupid


----------



## StompieZA

RichJB said:


> @StompieZA, 60VG is fine.



60 VG is fine if you want more clouds? but i want flavor.

For example the Orion juices use 80 PG/ 20 VG as per their bottles. I had it the other way around which is why i assume my flavor is dull and not standing out?


----------



## Soutie

StompieZA said:


> 60 VG is fine if you want more clouds? but i want flavor.
> 
> For example the Orion juices use 80 PG/ 20 VG as per their bottles. I had it the other way around which is why i assume my flavor is dull and not standing out?



I sure you have it mixed up this time. Orion is 20PG 80VG.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

@StompieZA, 60PG 40VG is just going to give you very runny juice with massive throat hit. Wayne from DIYorDIE mixes at 60VG 40PG for himself. I don't think he's worried about the flavour he's losing. Even 20% PG will carry the flavour just fine. 70VG 30PG and 60VG 40PG are the industry standards. There are very few commercial mixers who don't work at those ratios. And of those who don't, the majority will go towards the VG rather than the PG side. There are a number of max VG mixers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

I always mix max VG. Only PG in my juices are from the concentrates and Nic. Anyone else do the same?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Ok lol so ive been doing it right then hahaha. Probably need to up my percentages a little and steep longer then


----------



## RichJB

@Shooterbuddy, I know @Spydro is a max VG guy. I suspect there are quite a few more. I started mixing at 50/50 and didn't have any problems. I've since moved to 60/40 which works best for me. I'm fortunate in that I don't seem to have any PG or nic problems. I've always used the cheapest nic on the market and have never suffered from peppery taste or severe throat hit. So I count my blessings and roll with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> @StompieZA, 60PG 40VG is just going to give you very runny juice with massive throat hit. Wayne from DIYorDIE mixes at 60VG 40PG for himself. I don't think he's worried about the flavour he's losing. Even 20% PG will carry the flavour just fine. 70VG 30PG and 60VG 40PG are the industry standards. There are very few commercial mixers who don't work at those ratios. And of those who don't, the majority will go towards the VG rather than the PG side. There are a number of max VG mixers.


I think it is an urban legend that high PG gives a massive throat hit. I actually tested this theory many moons ago. Same juice in 100 VG down to 20 VG. Throat hit stayed the same for me. Nicotine imo is the ingredient that provides the throat hit. And here and there the odd flavour concentrate. 
Btw, I also mix at 60 VG, which for me is the perfect balance between the various factors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

Shooterbuddy said:


> I always mix max VG. Only PG in my juices are from the concentrates and Nic. Anyone else do the same?



sometimes but not by design. I have noticed that with the 36mg nic we get in this country, once you have added nic you are already at about 90/10. add 15 % flavoring and you have a 75/25 right off the bat. Some recipes can run at around 20% flavoring (Groolberry Creamcake is around 22.5) then you sit with a 70/30 without adding PG. 

I end up using VERY little PG because of this and i usually try mix at 70/30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shooterbuddy

RichJB said:


> @Shooterbuddy, I know @Spydro is a max VG guy. I suspect there are quite a few more. I started mixing at 50/50 and didn't have any problems. I've since moved to 60/40 which works best for me. I'm fortunate in that I don't seem to have any PG or nic problems. I've always used the cheapest nic on the market and have never suffered from peppery taste or severe throat hit. So I count my blessings and roll with it.


For me I'm just lazy  so not using pg is easier  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

StompieZA said:


> Ok lol so ive been doing it right then hahaha. Probably need to up my percentages a little and steep longer then



Thats your problem. 

I find that alot of the DIY recipes you get are around 15% flavoring (Pistachio RY4 ~ 15.5%, mustard milk ~ 14%, Clapton Crunch 13.8%) where as the store recipes that have been released are around the 20% mark (Gordona Vapes Groolberry Creamcake ~ 22.8%, Gordona Vapes Mr Peanut Butter ~ 25%, Charlie Noble PB Cereal ~ 20%)

That can make a huge difference to the flavor in a recipe. This is by design though as a lot of DIYers make juice for their drippers with fused alien claptons and whatnot which throws flavor at you whereas the store juice is made for every device from the little AIO through the stock coil tanks all the way up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Yeah im currently around 5% for base and then extras are around 2%. Most recipes i see use around these % so should i rather go up more?


----------



## Strontium

Soutie said:


> If the TFA works for you it is the best one hands down but I pick up funky notes in it. On occacion peppery notes and on occasion it tastes as though it's turned, so CAP all the way for me.



Same here @Soutie I've tried TFA Vbic once and never again, smells and tastes like puke. Made 100mls of strawberry and Vbic, squirted it all down the lav.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

StompieZA said:


> Yeah im currently around 5% for base and then extras are around 2%. Most recipes i see use around these % so should i rather go up more?



you can try but be super careful to keep your ratios the same. Don't just go up 1% on each item, add an extra % on each component. i.e 1% xxx becomes 1.25% xxx whereas 7% yyy becomes 8.75%. 

Try this in a small batch first cause you do run the risk of taking a component over that range where it becomes "purfumey"


----------



## Soutie

Strontium said:


> Same here @Soutie I've tried TFA Vbic once and never again, smells and tastes like puke. Made 100mls of strawberry and Vbic, squirted it all down the lav.



Mustard milk I bet! I cant handle the stuff, This is the exact recipe i was referring to when i mentioned it tasted 'turned'.
its strange, it seems that when i mix the VBIC with a strawberry i get that 'turned' taste whereas in other recipes i get the peppery taste much more prominent


----------



## Strontium

Soutie said:


> Mustard milk I bet! I cant handle the stuff, This is the exact recipe i was referring to when i mentioned it tasted 'turned'.
> its strange, it seems that when i mix the VBIC with a strawberry i get that 'turned' taste whereas in other recipes i get the peppery taste much more prominent



Yep, that's the exact recipe, other people have smelt/tasted it and said it was fine but it smells and tastes rancid to me.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Er1c

I've been mixing 75vg 25pg with vg nic. No harsh hits this side... and used a few enhancers as per diy or die 2 make my flavor really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA

I bought super sweetner thisweek and added it to my 4 juices i made the weekend and must say it improved all of them alot and only did like 0.2ml


----------



## RichJB

I avoid sweetener where possible. According to Wayne, commercial juices are loaded with it, in the same way that fast foods are loaded with sugar and salt to make them more appealing. I'm trying to avoid that and to aim for natural sweetness where possible, for eg by using sweet fruits. I think it's like drinking Coke. If you do it often, it becomes a difficult habit to break. I drink very little Coke now and can't say I miss it. It takes a while to wean yourself off that sugar rush but the rewards are worth it. It means that where commercial juices are like a burger and chips or a milkshake, mine are like boiled cabbage. But if boiled cabbage is what you restrict yourself to, your taste buds adapt and it's not unpleasant. Well, it is but at least you can *tell *yourself it isn't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

RichJB said:


> @Shooterbuddy, I know @Spydro is a max VG guy. I suspect there are quite a few more. I started mixing at 50/50 and didn't have any problems. I've since moved to 60/40 which works best for me. I'm fortunate in that I don't seem to have any PG or nic problems. I've always used the cheapest nic on the market and have never suffered from peppery taste or severe throat hit. So I count my blessings and roll with it.



@RichJB - @Shooterbuddy. Yes I am a dedicated VG Heavy to 100% VG FVT vaper. But when I first started vaping 3.5 years ago (and doing DIY soon after) my joose was 70VG/30PG @ 6mg/ml nic. That was the VG/PG ratio recommended to me by a gent for the Kanger Krap 510 toppers he also recommended for my very first 18XXX 510 mech mods... the nic strength because that was about equal to the Marlboro Light stinkies I had last smoked for about 10 years. However I soon realized that I had no need for the nic at all in my joose (same as in the stinkies), bought the lowest nic premade a vendor offered and stopped using it at all in my DIY. And I found that because I vape intense flavors that I didn't need PG to carry the flavor, plus that it was all about FVT to me and not throat hit. All my first store bought flavor additives were PG based, so that accounted for some of the PG in my DIY (and some PG based flavor concentrates I still use are what accounts for the "VG Heavy" in some of my DIY). With the crap toppers set aside and better atty's in hand 70/30 became 80/20 for awhile, then as I acquired or extracted VG based flavors myself it became mostly 100% VG or close to it. I buy the highest certified VG available in the US (maybe worldwide), and extract what flavors I can myself with it (but some flavors I still extract with PG or a ratio of PG/VG, and some I still buy are PG based).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF

Look what a difference a bottle makes to your end result!
I have always used the normal plastic bottles from West Pack and the other day I got hold of some PET bottles from another forum member.
The two juices on the left and the two on the right are about the same colour after steeping.
I think the clear bottle just looks so much more profession and makes the juice pop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

GregF said:


> Look what a difference a bottle makes to your end result!
> I have always used the normal plastic bottles from West Pack and the other day I got hold of some PET bottles from another forum member.
> The two juices on the left and the two on the right are about the same colour after steeping.
> I think the clear bottle just looks so much more profession and makes the juice pop.
> 
> View attachment 73289


Is that third one called Penthouse Nipples?!?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

GregF said:


> Look what a difference a bottle makes to your end result!
> I have always used the normal plastic bottles from West Pack and the other day I got hold of some PET bottles from another forum member.
> The two juices on the left and the two on the right are about the same colour after steeping.
> I think the clear bottle just looks so much more profession and makes the juice pop.
> 
> View attachment 73289


And Shannon's Boots? I made a lot of juice that tasted like Matt's Socks!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GregF

Stosta said:


> Is that third one called Penthouse Nipples?!?!



Cat-house Nipples

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Stosta said:


> And Shannon's Boots? I made a lot of juice that tasted like Matt's Socks!



LOL this is much better Bohannon's Boots

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

So where are you guys getting the PET bottles from?


----------



## GregF

Stosta said:


> Is that third one called Penthouse Nipples?!?!



Actually that's not a bad name for a juice...will work on it.....
@Viper_SA this might be something to go with your theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

GregF said:


> So where are you guys getting the PET bottles from?



Let me just clarify...where can one get PET bottles in JHB?
I see Valley Vapour has but it just doesn't seem right to get a plastic bottle from CT.


----------



## incredible_hullk

guys whats the steep time on cap v2 flavours particularly cheesecake. is it a long or a short steep?


----------



## RichJB

GregF said:


> Let me just clarify...where can one get PET bottles in JHB?



Here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Soutie

incredible_hullk said:


> guys whats the steep time on cap v2 flavours particularly cheesecake. is it a long or a short steep?



I find cheesecake V2 is very nice but takes about 2-3 weeks to open up nicely. SC and VC take about 3-4 weeks. Peanut butter is about 2 weeks.

Actually all in all the v2's from CAP are really really good, just take a little longer to steep but worth it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Soutie said:


> I find cheesecake V2 is very nice but takes about 2-3 weeks to open up nicely. SC and VC take about 3-4 weeks. Peanut butter is about 2 weeks.
> 
> Actually all in all the v2's from CAP are really really good, just take a little longer to steep but worth it



thx @Soutie  ..that cud be the prob with my cheesecake...tried it after 3 days


----------



## GregF

RichJB said:


> Here.


Thanks but looks like they don't do 30ml

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Out of curiousity, what is the minimum amount you guys mix up per juice?

For me all testers are 30ml and the juices I like, are mixed at a minimum of 50ml and the ones I love, are mixed at 100 or 200ml at a time.

10ml testers were never a good gauge for me. I found alot of the time something would taste oryt in 10ml but much better if mixed it up to 30ml. I dunno if it's because the margin for error at 10ml is too huge so basically 0.2ml extra can affect the entire juice profile a lot or what. Since mixing new recipes at 30ml I found much more consistency in my testers than before.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Soutie said:


> I find cheesecake V2 is very nice but takes about 2-3 weeks to open up nicely. SC and VC take about 3-4 weeks. Peanut butter is about 2 weeks.
> 
> Actually all in all the v2's from CAP are really really good, just take a little longer to steep but worth it


Yeah, I have read the same about the V2s, @incredible_hullk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I do 10ml single flavour testers, 20ml recipe testers, 30ml final batches. I don't vape much and get tired of juices really quickly so anything over 30ml will be a chore for me to finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> Out of curiousity, what is the minimum amount you guys mix up per juice?
> 
> For me all testers are 30ml and the juices I like, are mixed at a minimum of 50ml and the ones I love, are mixed at 100 or 200ml at a time.
> 
> 10ml testers were never a good gauge for me. I found alot of the time something would taste oryt in 10ml but much better if mixed it up to 30ml. I dunno if it's because the margin for error at 10ml is too huge so basically 0.2ml extra can affect the entire juice profile a lot or what. Since mixing new recipes at 30ml I found much more consistency in my testers than before.


I mostly do 10 ml testers unless I am very sure it is going to be a winner and for some tobaccos where the quantities are just too minute. I hate throwing out 30 ml, 10 ml I can live with.
Five star juices used to go to up to 100 ml, but have now started doing pre-blends of the concentrates rather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Greyz said:


> Out of curiousity, what is the minimum amount you guys mix up per juice?
> 
> For me all testers are 30ml and the juices I like, are mixed at a minimum of 50ml and the ones I love, are mixed at 100 or 200ml at a time.
> 
> 10ml testers were never a good gauge for me. I found alot of the time something would taste oryt in 10ml but much better if mixed it up to 30ml. I dunno if it's because the margin for error at 10ml is too huge so basically 0.2ml extra can affect the entire juice profile a lot or what. Since mixing new recipes at 30ml I found much more consistency in my testers than before.



First time testers I do a hundred drop test, works out to about 2ml. On the basis of that I will make a 25ml tester (yeah sounds like a strange amount but got 25ml amber bottles at westpack that I use). Juices I like I make north of 100ml at a time. Usually a lot more cause well steeped = yummy



incredible_hullk said:


> thx @Soutie  ..that cud be the prob with my cheesecake...tried it after 3 days



Even normal CAP cheesecake v1 isn't great the first week I find. Three days is really really short for a heavy cream/custard/cheesecake. 
I usually don't make any judgement until a week. I also believe shake and Vape is the biggest load of bull, I have never has a juice that isn't at least 100% better after 3 days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> I mostly do 10 ml testers unless I am very sure it is going to be a winner and for some tobaccos where the quantities are just too minute. I hate throwing out 30 ml, 10 ml I can live with.
> Five star juices used to go to up to 100 ml, but have now started doing pre-blends of the concentrates rather.



I've vaped through a few terrible 30ml testers and I'm still alive  But I have a few mates that vape and alot of the time what I didn't like they seem to enjoy so alot of my testers good and bad find homes.
By now I pretty much know whether I'll like a juice simply by reading the recipe. Also your threads and indexed recipes have made finding good locally made DIY recipes a breeze. If I haven't thanked you yet then take this as a huge THANK YOU from me - your effort really has made a world of difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> I've vaped through a few terrible 30ml testers and I'm still alive  But I have a few mates that vape and alot of the time what I didn't like they seem to enjoy so alot of my testers good and bad find homes.
> By now I pretty much know whether I'll like a juice simply by reading the recipe. Also your threads and indexed recipes have made finding good locally made DIY recipes a breeze. If I haven't thanked you yet then take this as a huge THANK YOU from me - your effort really has made a world of difference.


Thanks for the compliment, much appreciated.
And, yes, very true - I am getting to the stage where I can read a recipe and have a good idea whether I would like it or not. Not that it deters me from trying outlandish stuff and new combinations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, just wanna echo Greyz's gratitude to Andre for a sterling job in bringing all the DIY stuff together in the various dedicated threads. Awesome effort, Andre!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

RichJB said:


> Yeah, just wanna echo Greyz's gratitude to Andre for a sterling job in bringing all the DIY stuff together in the various dedicated threads. Awesome effort, Andre!



100%. People like @Andre who make this forum the place it is

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Greyz said:


> Out of curiousity, what is the minimum amount you guys mix up per juice?
> 
> For me all testers are 30ml and the juices I like, are mixed at a minimum of 50ml and the ones I love, are mixed at 100 or 200ml at a time.
> 
> 10ml testers were never a good gauge for me. I found alot of the time something would taste oryt in 10ml but much better if mixed it up to 30ml. I dunno if it's because the margin for error at 10ml is too huge so basically 0.2ml extra can affect the entire juice profile a lot or what. Since mixing new recipes at 30ml I found much more consistency in my testers than before.



Single flavour testers I will mix roughly 1% in 5 or 10ml depending on what I have.
A recipe that I am doubtful of 20ml
A recipe that I think should be OK 50ml
Stuff I like 100+ mil

I agree with you on your point of mixing smaller samples. I battle mixing small samples, even 20ml samples can pose a problem with the scales that I presume most of us are using, especially where the % is quite low.
When I was mixing with a syringe this was not a problem, suck up what you need and squirt it in. With the scale it doesn't register each and every drop, hence my "samples" have got bigger since mixing with a scale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

GregF said:


> Single flavour testers I will mix roughly 1% in 5 or 10ml depending on what I have.
> A recipe that I am doubtful of 20ml
> A recipe that I think should be OK 50ml
> Stuff I like 100+ mil
> 
> I agree with you on your point of mixing smaller samples. I battle mixing small samples, even 20ml samples can pose a problem with the scales that I presume most of us are using, especially where the % is quite low.
> When I was mixing with a syringe this was not a problem, suck up what you need and squirt it in. With the scale it doesn't register each and every drop, hence my "samples" have got bigger since mixing with a scale.



You hit the nail on the head @GregF - Mixing in 0.25% flavour in a 10ml tester can be quite difficult with a scale where 1 extra drop makes it 0.35%. 20ml and 30ml are a lot more forgiving as 1 extra drop will in all likely hood leave your intended 0.25% at around 0.27%.

Please note, the numbers used are for illustrative purposes only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Soutie said:


> Thats your problem.
> 
> I find that alot of the DIY recipes you get are around 15% flavoring (Pistachio RY4 ~ 15.5%, mustard milk ~ 14%, Clapton Crunch 13.8%) where as the store recipes that have been released are around the 20% mark (Gordona Vapes Groolberry Creamcake ~ 22.8%, Gordona Vapes Mr Peanut Butter ~ 25%, Charlie Noble PB Cereal ~ 20%)
> 
> That can make a huge difference to the flavor in a recipe. This is by design though as a lot of DIYers make juice for their drippers with fused alien claptons and whatnot which throws flavor at you whereas the store juice is made for every device from the little AIO through the stock coil tanks all the way up.


Is there a website or link where they post all the "store released recipes" like the recent charlie noble pb cereal recipe?


----------



## Soutie

bjorncoetsee said:


> Is there a website or link where they post all the "store released recipes" like the recent charlie noble pb cereal recipe?



There isn't a collection of them as far as I know but a few have been a few released. Charlie noble released the PB cereal recipe on his blog here and will be releasing more recipes as he retires the juices from his line, so keep an eye on the blog. 

Gordona vapes released their entire line here when they shut down shop here.

There has been a few others but I for the life of me can't find the sites now.

Looks like there will be more coming as the FDA regulations force more and more juice lines to close shop. Botboy has mentioned he will be posting the recipes for his line shortly. It's pretty sad actually.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

Soutie said:


> There isn't a collection of them as far as I know but a few have been a few released. Charlie noble released the PB cereal recipe on his blog here and will be releasing more recipes as he retires the juices from his line, so keep an eye on the blog.
> 
> Gordona vapes released their entire line here when they shut down shop here.
> 
> There has been a few others but I for the life of me can't find the sites now.
> 
> Looks like there will be more coming as the FDA regulations force more and more juice lines to close shop. Botboy has mentioned he will be posting the recipes for his line shortly. It's pretty sad actually.


I've been waiting for Botboy to release his recipes for weeks now. I checked out his site some time ago and the juices there looked pretty good.







Some of them are available on reddit


----------



## rogue zombie

Has anyone else made *Charlie Noble's PB Cereal* yet? I'm wondering how long the curing time would be?. No mention anywhere, although I assume its long due to the CAP Custard V2.

Last time I had a Peanut Butter juice, it tasted fowl, but it was with Banana.

So I'm dying to know if this will work for me.


----------



## Soutie

rogue zombie said:


> Has anyone else made *Charlie Noble's PB Cereal* yet? I'm wondering how long the curing time would be?. No mention anywhere, although I assume its long due to the CAP Custard V2.
> 
> Last time I had a Peanut Butter juice, it tasted fowl, but it was with Banana.
> 
> So I'm dying to know if this will work for me.



I have had some really tasty peanut butter recipes, TFA peanut butter is delicious (but for the love of God not the DX version) as is CAP peanut butter V2 so i reckon this recipe will be a winner.

I would steep it at least three weeks, peanut butter itself needs about two weeks to open up and CAP VC 2 I wouldn't touch before three weeks, more like four actually.

If you have CAP VC1 and dont mind the diketone goodness, I would try sub that rather. I'm pretty sure the reason Charlie Noble is using V2 is because he was selling to the public at large, diacetyl is a swear word there and mass producing you have to be careful. It will cut down on your steep time and you get all the vc1 goodness

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

Yes, the recipe mixer said:



> We use DX, V2, & diketone-free formulas wherever possible in our production liquids, but if I’m mixing this up for myself…I may use some V1 instead. Maybe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Soutie said:


> I have had some really tasty peanut butter recipes, TFA peanut butter is delicious (but for the love of God not the DX version) as is CAP peanut butter V2 so i reckon this recipe will be a winner.
> 
> I would steep it at least three weeks, peanut butter itself needs about two weeks to open up and CAP VC 2 I wouldn't touch before three weeks, more like four actually.
> 
> If you have CAP VC1 and dont mind the diketone goodness, I would try sub that rather. I'm pretty sure the reason Charlie Noble is using V2 is because he was selling to the public at large, diacetyl is a swear word there and mass producing you have to be careful. It will cut down on your steep time and you get all the vc1 goodness



Ya I believe Charlie Noble make their juices as "healthy" as possible.

Thanks for the info. I don't mind DK etc. but I've had a bottle of Custard V2 standing for a long time, so thought I may as well.


----------



## RichJB

It's interesting that, in those same notes, he urges commercial mixers to lay off the EM and Sucralose. He says that he uses just half a percent to knock the sharp edge off flavours and that, if you're using multiple percent of any sweetener, your recipe isn't working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Soutie said:


> I sure you have it mixed up this time. Orion is 20PG 80VG.



Mmmmmh now im confused.

How does


rogue zombie said:


> Has anyone else made *Charlie Noble's PB Cereal* yet? I'm wondering how long the curing time would be?. No mention anywhere, although I assume its long due to the CAP Custard V2.
> 
> Last time I had a Peanut Butter juice, it tasted fowl, but it was with Banana.
> 
> So I'm dying to know if this will work for me.



Havent had it but was looking for a normal peanut butter juice the other day and made:

5% Peanutbutter TFA
2% TFA Yellow Cake
2% Bravarian Cream
1.5% Sugar cookie

And it came out pretty nice. Smells like Twinkies but the taste has that spongecake iced with peanutbutter flavor. Recipe still needs tweeking but its good with the above and a week or two steep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

For the guys who are struggling with mixing small testers, Wayne had a suggestion on his show last night: use some whipped cream and add a couple of drops to that. It won't give you an idea about percentage but it will apparently give you a very good representation of the flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Deckie

RichJB said:


> For the guys who are struggling with mixing small testers, Wayne had a suggestion on his show last night: use some whipped cream and add a couple of drops to that. It won't give you an idea about percentage but it will apparently give you a very good representation of the flavour.


Now chuck the vape gear & buy a can of woolworths Whipped cream in the aerosol can & gooi all your concentrates in a bag and hit the road for the next vape meet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

RichJB said:


> For the guys who are struggling with mixing small testers, Wayne had a suggestion on his show last night: use some whipped cream and add a couple of drops to that. It won't give you an idea about percentage but it will apparently give you a very good representation of the flavour.


Whipped Cream is very high in Diketones. I wouldnt vape it 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB

I seriously like Wayne's idea and think I'm going to start doing it. Vaping even 10ml of a tester is going to take me a day and a half of vaping just that one solo flavour. This way, it takes me fifteen seconds to get a good idea of what the flavour offers. I reckon one can of whipped cream should be enough to test about thirty flavours. It also frees up amber bottles and reduces use of VG and PG. So chicken dinner all around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

RichJB said:


> I seriously like Wayne's idea and think I'm going to start doing it. Vaping even 10ml of a tester is going to take me a day and a half of vaping just that one solo flavour. This way, it takes me fifteen seconds to get a good idea of what the flavour offers. I reckon one can of whipped cream should be enough to test about thirty flavours. It also frees up amber bottles and reduces use of VG and PG. So chicken dinner all around.



This is a pretty outlandish idea, please share the results of your experiment with us. I'd love to find a new way of testing flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

@Huffapuff, will do. I've seen Wayne and NotCharlesManson doing tongue-tip tests on flavours dropped onto the back of their hand. But that gives you a very concentrated blast of flavour. Apparently if you mix a couple of drops into a big dollop of whipped cream, it dissipates the flavour molecules over a much bigger surface area, coating your whole tongue and giving you a better representation of what the flavour will be like in a vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I have seen this theory mentioned awhile ago on Reddit.

I had my doubts because you are basically adding the cream flavour to everything... and if you do it after a week, the chemical composition may not have "matured" enough to represent the final product.

BUT, hell, if it gives you an idea, then...



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

They mentioned that some professionals put the flavour drops in water to test but that cream gives a better idea for a vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Worth a re-post I think:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB

If peeps want to check what Wayne and NotCharlesManson said about it, last night's show is here. Skip ahead to around 1h35m.

I'm not sure what I'll get out of it, it seems to me that this is more suited to experienced mixers who have a good idea of what flavours do. But I am really gatvol of vaping huge amounts of single flavours. Not individually as it's only 10ml of each. But multiply that by the number of flavours that you have to test and it's a massive amount of not-very-exciting vaping to get through.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

method1 said:


> Worth a re-post I think:



Haha thanks for that. Tapalalk can only like. Made my afternoon

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncan_ji

JohnoF said:


> I found the full version
> 
> http://www.vapinghomebrewers.info/books/vhb2.pdf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This domain expired on 19/10/2016, do you perhaps have another link to it?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faheem777

Hi All

Can someone recommend a good coffee concentrate? Not sure which one to buy, I'm looking to get the same coffee taste as Milk Lab's Frappe.

Thanks!


----------



## moonunit

FA relax cappuccino, it is a light concentrate so doesn't gunk up coils quickly. It is very strong so use sparingly, start at 0.5% with some creams and milk if you want a light smooth coffee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can someone recommend a good coffee concentrate? Not sure which one to buy, I'm looking to get the same coffee taste as Milk Lab's Frappe.
> 
> Thanks!


I have not tried Milk Lab's Frappe, but my favourite coffee concentrate is INW Coffee - a great black filter coffee, which you can tailor to your needs. Here is my preferred recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hi all, 

I had a mixing session on Friday night and one of the mixes was strawvana. I just wanted to know if you guys also find the INW raspberry a bit overpowering in the recipe? I mixed on batch with the recommended 0.4 and another with 0.3 as I tested it after the initial mix and all I tasted was raspberry in the batch with the original recipe.

Will the creams maybe mellow it out with time or am I being optimistic. I kinda thought the strawberry would be the dominant flavor given the name of the recipe.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Faheem777 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can someone recommend a good coffee concentrate? Not sure which one to buy, I'm looking to get the same coffee taste as Milk Lab's Frappe.
> 
> Thanks!



See some more discussion here. The consensus is that the INW Coffee and FA Espresso are the best coffee flavours around.

Not quite the same as Milk Lab's frappe but I've made this one a couple of times - very enjoyable indeed - 2 week steep time minimum:
I used FA Espresso.

*Mooses Creamy Coffee*
5% Cup of Joe (CAP) 
3% Dark Bean (Coffee Espresso) (FA) 
1% Italian Relax (Cappuccino) (FA) 
2% Meringue (FA) 
0.2% MTS Vape Wizard (FA) 
5% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TheCollz

hey guys I wanna make a proNutro strawberry flavour, im looking for some suggestion. plz and thank you


----------



## RichJB

Clyrolinx Cerelac struck me as being quite close to yellow Pronutro. It has a prominent honey exhale although a strong Strawberry mix may cut through it. It's not something I'd mix, I just bought Cerelac for curiosity's sake. But if Pronutro is your thing, it may work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faheem777

Rude Rudi said:


> See some more discussion here. The consensus is that the INW Coffee and FA Espresso are the best coffee flavours around.
> 
> Not quite the same as Milk Lab's frappe but I've made this one a couple of times - very enjoyable indeed - 2 week steep time minimum:
> I used FA Espresso.
> 
> *Mooses Creamy Coffee*
> 5% Cup of Joe (CAP)
> 3% Dark Bean (Coffee Espresso) (FA)
> 1% Italian Relax (Cappuccino) (FA)
> 2% Meringue (FA)
> 0.2% MTS Vape Wizard (FA)
> 5% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP)



Thanks for this @Rudi. Can the FA Expresso be solo'd (I.e the only coffee concentrate on a recipe) with a cream base? I notice both your recipe and @Andre call for multiple coffee concentrates.


----------



## Faheem777

Andre said:


> I have not tried Milk Lab's Frappe, but my favourite coffee concentrate is INW Coffee - a great black filter coffee, which you can tailor to your needs. Here is my preferred recipe.



Thanks @Andre, that recipe looks delicious! Will decide between INW Coffee and FA Expresoo, or may just get both! You should give Frappe a go, it's amazing if you a coffee lover,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a mixing session on Friday night and one of the mixes was strawvana. I just wanted to know if you guys also find the INW raspberry a bit overpowering in the recipe? I mixed on batch with the recommended 0.4 and another with 0.3 as I tested it after the initial mix and all I tasted was raspberry in the batch with the original recipe.
> 
> Will the creams maybe mellow it out with time or am I being optimistic. I kinda thought the strawberry would be the dominant flavor given the name of the recipe.



INW Raspberry is a strong one, even after the minimum steep of 1 week it's still noticeable. But you've got to give it a week at least for everything to balance out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Rude Rudi said:


> See some more discussion here. The consensus is that the INW Coffee and FA Espresso are the best coffee flavours around.
> 
> Not quite the same as Milk Lab's frappe but I've made this one a couple of times - very enjoyable indeed - 2 week steep time minimum:
> I used FA Espresso.
> 
> *Mooses Creamy Coffee*
> 5% Cup of Joe (CAP)
> 3% Dark Bean (Coffee Espresso) (FA)
> 1% Italian Relax (Cappuccino) (FA)
> 2% Meringue (FA)
> 0.2% MTS Vape Wizard (FA)
> 5% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP)



Since it's halloween I have to ask, is this trick or treat?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Faheem777 said:


> Thanks for this @Rudi. Can the FA Expresso be solo'd (I.e the only coffee concentrate on a recipe) with a cream base? I notice both your recipe and @Andre call for multiple coffee concentrates.



HIC has a pretty solid coffee recipe that has FA Espresso as the only coffee, find it here. I've been making this one on and off since I started DIYing and really enjoy it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Faheem777 said:


> Thanks for this @Rudi. Can the FA Expresso be solo'd (I.e the only coffee concentrate on a recipe) with a cream base? I notice both your recipe and @Andre call for multiple coffee concentrates.



You can give it a go - each coffee concentrate has its own unique Tate profiles, which, when combined, results in a well balanced, full flavoured juice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

method1 said:


> Since it's halloween I have to ask, is this trick or treat?



LOL - nope, it's really good! Each to their own hey...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Espresso is extremely strong which is fine if you like your coffee that way. For most, I think mixing it with a second milder coffee would be better. I used it at 2% with FA Irish Cream also at 2% for an Irish Coffee. I liked it but jeez, you can't vape it for long. It gets your attention, that's for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@RichJB 
Made a coil friendly coffee which is very much vapeable.
3 Days steep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

KZOR said:


> @RichJB
> Made a coil friendly coffee which is very much vapeable.
> 3 Days steep.
> 
> View attachment 73683



Dont you find it to sweet?


----------



## RichJB

Ooh, great, thanks @KZOR. I have all of those except the Super Sweet and the Cap French Vanilla. I'd use TFA French Vanilla and TFA Sweetener, I guess that wouldn't change it much? I also have FA Vanilla Classic but I'm guessing French Vanilla of some sort would be better. What is the difference between French vanilla and normal vanillas? Does it have a markedly different profile or is it just a fancy name for another 'nilla?


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> Ooh, great, thanks @KZOR. I have all of those except the Super Sweet and the Cap French Vanilla. I'd use TFA French Vanilla and TFA Sweetener, I guess that wouldn't change it much? I also have FA Vanilla Classic but I'm guessing French Vanilla of some sort would be better. What is the difference between French vanilla and normal vanillas? Does it have a markedly different profile or is it just a fancy name for another 'nilla?



French Vanilla technically is vanilla ice cream - it's thicker and eggier and closer to a custard.
Regular vanilla is just.. vanilla.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman

In my experience with TFA French Vanilla it can very easily overpower a mix and all I taste is this odd artificial vanilla. Start low and work it up. Needs a good steep to shine imo. This is personal experience tho and ymmv

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick

Hey guys,can anyone recommend a good grape concentrate? More like Sweet grapes


----------



## SAVaper

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a mixing session on Friday night and one of the mixes was strawvana. I just wanted to know if you guys also find the INW raspberry a bit overpowering in the recipe? I mixed on batch with the recommended 0.4 and another with 0.3 as I tested it after the initial mix and all I tasted was raspberry in the batch with the original recipe.
> 
> Will the creams maybe mellow it out with time or am I being optimistic. I kinda thought the strawberry would be the dominant flavor given the name of the recipe.



Had exactly the same experience. Raspberry was strong for the first 2 weeks and then started to subside.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

Slick said:


> Hey guys,can anyone recommend a good grape concentrate? More like Sweet grapes



FW White grape is really good if you are after a sweet grape. It is very sweet though but I reckon give it a bash.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Soutie said:


> FW White grape is really good if you are after a sweet grape. It is very sweet though but I reckon give it a bash.



Who stocks this as i was looking for White grape the other day and could not get at the vendor close to my in kempton.


----------



## Soutie

StompieZA said:


> Who stocks this as i was looking for White grape the other day and could not get at the vendor close to my in kempton.



I think I got mine from BlckVapour, they are online only but great service.


----------



## StompieZA

Soutie said:


> I think I got mine from BlckVapour, they are online only but great service.



Nice, thanks. Been meaning to check them out and order some stuffs from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@StompieZA 
https://valleyvapour.co.za/?s=white+grape&post_type=product

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

An interesting read on saline in ejuice 
https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice...arches_and_notes_about_saline_salt_and_maybe/

@rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Caveman said:


> An interesting read on saline in ejuice
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice...arches_and_notes_about_saline_salt_and_maybe/
> 
> @rogue zombie



And I just made Charlie Noble's PB Cereal... 1 drop per 10ml...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Rude Rudi said:


> And I just made Charlie Noble's PB Cereal... 1 drop per 10ml...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you try with and without the Saline?


----------



## Soutie

Rude Rudi said:


> And I just made Charlie Noble's PB Cereal... 1 drop per 10ml...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Where did you get the saline?

I was thinking about this and I remember when my daughter was young we got saline from the pharmacy for nebulisers. Think this might be a good source as it is meant for inhalation..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

GregF said:


> Did you try with and without the Saline?



Did 3 drops for my 30ml recipe...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Soutie said:


> Where did you get the saline?
> 
> I was thinking about this and I remember when my daughter was young we got saline from the pharmacy for nebulisers. Think this might be a good source as it is meant for inhalation..



Yip, that's what I used...have 2 little ones so plenty 'lying around'!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I made my own Saline for the recipe, according to a home made saline solution for nebulisers recipe:

Non-Iodised salt (I used natural Kalahari unprocessed salt)
Distilled water from chemist

Boil water for 5 minutes and cover
Let it cool 
Add salt 1tsp for 1 cup (according to recipe)
Shake and bottle

It works out to a 10% solution

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Quick - Anyone have a decent but basic menthol recipe thats good. 
My SO has a colleague at work that wants to quit smoking and try vaping but want me to make her a nice menthol juice.


----------



## incredible_hullk

StompieZA said:


> Quick - Anyone have a decent but basic menthol recipe thats good.
> My SO has a colleague at work that wants to quit smoking and try vaping but want me to make her a nice menthol juice.


i enjoyed 1.5% tfa western flavour 1 to 1.5% menthol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

I found two recipes now which sounds like they could be good. 

1% Koolada 10% TFA
4% Menthol TFA

And then 

FA Pepperment 2.5%
FA Anise 2%
FA Vanilla Classic 1%
INW Eucalyptus & Mint 1%


----------



## therazia

What flavours do you have? If you're gonna order I can suggest a winner

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

StompieZA said:


> 1% Koolada 10% TFA
> 4% Menthol TFA



Easy there Tiger.... 4% Menthol and 1% Koolada... that will put hair on your chest.
or make it fall out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn

StompieZA said:


> Quick - Anyone have a decent but basic menthol recipe thats good.
> My SO has a colleague at work that wants to quit smoking and try vaping but want me to make her a nice menthol juice.


 
Get them here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

therazia said:


> What flavours do you have? If you're gonna order I can suggest a winner
> 
> Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk



Ok so the fruity flavors i have are:

Kiwi
Grape Candi
Sweet Strawberry
Lychee
Dragon Fruit
Tuti Fruiti
Guava
Peaches and cream

Perhaps one or two others i cant think of.


----------



## Rude Rudi

StompieZA said:


> Ok so the fruity flavors i have are:
> 
> Kiwi
> Grape Candi
> Sweet Strawberry
> Lychee
> Dragon Fruit
> Tuti Fruiti
> Guava
> Peaches and cream
> 
> Perhaps one or two others i cant think of.



The brand name will help with some recipe suggestions...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Soutie

StompieZA said:


> Ok so the fruity flavors i have are:
> 
> Kiwi
> Grape Candi
> Sweet Strawberry
> Lychee
> Dragon Fruit
> Tuti Fruiti
> Guava
> Peaches and cream
> 
> Perhaps one or two others i cant think of.



if that is FA lychee try

3.5% FA Lychee
0.5% - 1% koolada (to taste)


----------



## StompieZA

acorn said:


> Get them here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/



Thats where i found the above two recipes i posted 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Soutie said:


> if that is FA lychee try
> 
> 3.5% FA Lychee
> 0.5% - 1% koolada (to taste)



Most of my Concentrates are TFA or CAP 

Let me try that one and check. Thanks alot!


----------



## incredible_hullk

StompieZA said:


> I found two recipes now which sounds like they could be good.
> 
> 1% Koolada 10% TFA
> 4% Menthol TFA
> 
> And then
> 
> FA Pepperment 2.5%
> FA Anise 2%
> FA Vanilla Classic 1%
> INW Eucalyptus & Mint 1%



@StompieZA ..those are good but remember 1st vape needs to have a slight cig like taste...strawberry shakes come later


----------



## StompieZA

S


Rude Rudi said:


> The brand name will help with some recipe suggestions...



Sorry, TBH they are all either TFA or CAP but when bought from Atomix it doesnt show which it is so i never can remember lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

I love this, Its an adaption of someones recipe that I can't find now:

CLY Menthol 1.5%, Koolada 2%, TFA Strawberry Ripe 7%

I'm sure you can use a different Menthol, Might want to tone down the Koolada to 1 % to start with


----------



## Dane

Soutie said:


> FW White grape is really good if you are after a sweet grape. It is very sweet though but I reckon give it a bash.


Do you by any chance have a recipe with white grape that you are happy with?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

Dane said:


> Do you by any chance have a recipe with white grape that you are happy with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Nothing that I'm 100% happy with. I have been playing around with a white grape/Strawberry/Kiwi/peach mix that is pretty decent but still very much work in progress. 

FW white grape 4%
TFA strawberry Ripe 6%
FA Kiwi 3%
FA White peach 2%

The the white grape and the white peach are a match made in heaven while the Kiwi supports it very nicely. The strawberry I'm undecided on but decided to try it based on the NCV trinity flavour profile, I have trouble tasting it though my wife tells me it comes through, but I tend to have a problem with strawberry at the best of times. She blasted through the 30ml tester I made in about a day so I've been meaning to make up another batch so I can taste it properly 

It could be the basis of something really nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz

Soutie said:


> Nothing that I'm 100% happy with. I have been playing around with a white grape/Strawberry/Kiwi/peach mix that is pretty decent but still very much work in progress.
> 
> FW white grape 4%
> TFA strawberry Ripe 6%
> FA Kiwi 3%
> FA White peach 2%
> 
> The the white grape and the white peach are a match made in heaven while the Kiwi supports it very nicely. The strawberry I'm undecided on but decided to try it based on the NCV trinity flavour profile, I have trouble tasting it though my wife tells me it comes through, but I tend to have a problem with strawberry at the best of times. She blasted through the 30ml tester I made in about a day so I've been meaning to make up another batch so I can taste it properly
> 
> It could be the basis of something really nice.



Thank you! Nice work there @Soutie - I just need some FW White Grape and I can give this a whirl too.
I might try mix up the SRipe with CAP Sweet Strawberry or TFA Strawberry if I find the Strawberry too weak


----------



## Dane

Soutie said:


> Nothing that I'm 100% happy with. I have been playing around with a white grape/Strawberry/Kiwi/peach mix that is pretty decent but still very much work in progress.
> 
> FW white grape 4%
> TFA strawberry Ripe 6%
> FA Kiwi 3%
> FA White peach 2%
> 
> The the white grape and the white peach are a match made in heaven while the Kiwi supports it very nicely. The strawberry I'm undecided on but decided to try it based on the NCV trinity flavour profile, I have trouble tasting it though my wife tells me it comes through, but I tend to have a problem with strawberry at the best of times. She blasted through the 30ml tester I made in about a day so I've been meaning to make up another batch so I can taste it properly
> 
> It could be the basis of something really nice.


Thanks will give it a shot, sounds delicious. But will have to order FA Kiwi and Peach first...

Quite keen on finding a good grape mix.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

Greyz said:


> Thank you! Nice work there @Soutie - I just need some FW White Grape and I can give this a whirl too.
> I might try mix up the SRipe with CAP Sweet Strawberry or TFA Strawberry if I find the Strawberry too weak



It could work, I was just getting the sweetness from the ripe.... man I wish I could taste it properly so I could understand the hype around it 



Dane said:


> Thanks will give it a shot, sounds delicious. But will have to order FA Kiwi and Peach first...
> 
> Quite keen on finding a good grape mix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I'm in love with FA White peach. Peaches have a bad habit of ripping a persons throats up, this isn't nearly as harsh as the rest and man it's yummy. 

Im thinking of trying FA Concord grape in this too, at around 1,5% for another, darker grape layer. I'll give it a bash and keep you posted


----------



## Greyz

Soutie said:


> It could work, I was just getting the sweetness from the ripe.... man I wish I could taste it properly so I could understand the hype around it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with FA White peach. Peaches have a bad habit of ripping a persons throats up, this isn't nearly as harsh as the rest and man it's yummy.
> 
> Im thinking of trying FA Concord grape in this too, at around 1,5% for another, darker grape layer. I'll give it a bash and keep you posted



Personally I prefer to use SRipe in combination with other Strawberry flavours. On it's own mixed with some VBIC it's great but fades faster than a Heavy Weight Boxer in Round 10...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Soutie said:


> Im thinking of trying FA Concord grape in this too, at around 1,5% for another, darker grape layer.



Do the FA grapes work for you? I've held off on them, mainly due to HIC's observation that the White gets perfumey at 2% and the Concord dominates at 2% and stands out even at <1%. 

Grape flavours are, for me, a bit like cherry. It feels like something one should have and then you ask yourself what you'd use it in and I can't think much beyond a sweetener/accent in a fruit juice blend. I note that in all of HIC's recipes (at least, the ones that I have) he uses Cherry twice, and Black Cherry/White Grape/Concord once each. Is it worth getting any of them?


----------



## KZOR

@RichJB 
Fa Grape candy and FlavourtArt White grape (goes well with white peach) are very nice.
Use them in two great recipes : Grape bubblegum and Tropical fruit.
Still working on a grape float.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

RichJB said:


> Do the FA grapes work for you? I've held off on them, mainly due to HIC's observation that the White gets perfumey at 2% and the Concord dominates at 2% and stands out even at <1%.
> 
> Grape flavours are, for me, a bit like cherry. It feels like something one should have and then you ask yourself what you'd use it in and I can't think much beyond a sweetener/accent in a fruit juice blend. I note that in all of HIC's recipes (at least, the ones that I have) he uses Cherry twice, and Black Cherry/White Grape/Concord once each. Is it worth getting any of them?



The white grape I have been playing with is FW, I tested it at 5% and didn't find it perfume at all, it is rather sweet but you expect that from a white grape. I haven't tried the FA version but I could imagine it would be much stronger. I actually was looking for the FA when I go at this but Blckvapour didn't have FA white grape. I'm not sorry I got the FW though.

The grape concord I was worried about after reading HIC's notes but bought it anyway and it is quite nice. Tried at around 2% standalone and it is rather strong but there are uses for it. Only had it just over two weeks and haven't played enough with it yet to make a definitive call but I'm liking it so far.

I guess if you are going to be following recipes most of the time then you won't really be using them all that much but I got them to play with and I think they are great, either for their inherent sweetness or as a base for fruit recipes much in the same way you would use watermelon. It tends to tie the fruits together nicely without overpowering them making the fruit mix seem slightly less disjointed. I can actually see white grape play well with pretty much any fruit in the right amounts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Shaner has a Holy Purple Cow grape float that looks interesting. But it requires both FA Grapes, Rose and Vanilla Tahiti, none of which I have.


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Do the FA grapes work for you? I've held off on them, mainly due to HIC's observation that the White gets perfumey at 2% and the Concord dominates at 2% and stands out even at <1%.
> 
> Grape flavours are, for me, a bit like cherry. It feels like something one should have and then you ask yourself what you'd use it in and I can't think much beyond a sweetener/accent in a fruit juice blend. I note that in all of HIC's recipes (at least, the ones that I have) he uses Cherry twice, and Black Cherry/White Grape/Concord once each. Is it worth getting any of them?





KZOR said:


> @RichJB
> Fa Grape candy and FlavourtArt White grape (goes well with white peach) are very nice.
> Use them in two great recipes : Grape bubblegum and Tropical fruit.
> Still working on a grape float.


I very much like this Purple Cow (Grape float) by HIC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Greyz said:


> Got up to some long awaited mixing this weekend, now the dreaded steep...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Quite an array!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Mike said:


> I am Manuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Andre my post was edited (almost 2 weeks later) because I was "discussing my products"
> 
> Sorry, I'm not able to divulge that information as it conflicts with my business.



Cleese is classic!


----------



## Tashreeq

A bit off topic here, has anyone tried to extract their own flavouring into PG? I'm tempted to try something like a Bos iced tea which is a rooibos tea, I haven't seen any rooibos concentrates, just the usual TFA Sweet tea and the likes. 

So out of curiosity I'm considering heating up some PG, dunking 2-3 tea bags in the heated PG to extract, then use it in a recipe. Will this be safe to vape?

Like making a cup of tea, with PG


----------



## Tashreeq

Tashreeq said:


> A bit off topic here, has anyone tried to extract their own flavouring into PG? I'm tempted to try something like a Bos iced tea which is a rooibos tea, I haven't seen any rooibos concentrates, just the usual TFA Sweet tea and the likes.
> 
> So out of curiosity I'm considering heating up some PG, dunking 2-3 tea bags in the heated PG to extract, then use it in a recipe. Will this be safe to vape?
> 
> Like making a cup of tea, with PG



@Cespian shed some light please my mentor


----------



## Soutie

Tashreeq said:


> A bit off topic here, has anyone tried to extract their own flavouring into PG? I'm tempted to try something like a Bos iced tea which is a rooibos tea, I haven't seen any rooibos concentrates, just the usual TFA Sweet tea and the likes.
> 
> So out of curiosity I'm considering heating up some PG, dunking 2-3 tea bags in the heated PG to extract, then use it in a recipe. Will this be safe to vape?
> 
> Like making a cup of tea, with PG



Not something I have tried but there is an article on reddit regarding this. they don't cover tea specifically but they do talk about tobacco and i would imagine the process would be the same.

Alot more research would need to be done into exactly how safe the extract would be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq

Soutie said:


> Not something I have tried but there is an article on reddit regarding this. they don't cover tea specifically but they do talk about tobacco and i would imagine the process would be the same.
> 
> Alot more research would need to be done into exactly how safe the extract would be.



Awesome, I'll read that in just a sec.

Its just for interests sake, but still safety first, hence I posted this here to see what others thought.


----------



## Cespian

Tashreeq said:


> @Cespian shed some light please my mentor



Howsit boet!

I have successfully extracted Tobacco, Cardimom and Cloves, by soaking in PG and filtering with a cheesecloth. Tea sounds like it could be a similar concept but I would need to do some research first before trying. Remind me tonight if you dont mind


----------



## blujeenz

Tashreeq said:


> A bit off topic here, has anyone tried to extract their own flavouring into PG? I'm tempted to try something like a Bos iced tea which is a rooibos tea, I haven't seen any rooibos concentrates, just the usual TFA Sweet tea and the likes.
> 
> So out of curiosity I'm considering heating up some PG, dunking 2-3 tea bags in the heated PG to extract, then use it in a recipe. Will this be safe to vape?
> 
> Like making a cup of tea, with PG


I went the whole hog with Carmien's Rooibos Chai Tea, 4 tea bags into distilled water, steeped and then popped in 20ml PG and let that mix sit awhile.
Then left the whole batch in the sun for all the water to evaporate, helped with a black metal plate under the purity jar container and glass hot box.
The main problem is working out how much of the final PG Chai mix to add to VG.

While the majority of the suspended PG Chai solids will be left on the coil and cotton wick, some will be transported in the aerosol to your lung tissue... even though there isnt much tannic acid in rooibos to harm the lung tissue, what about the nutmeg ginger allspice and other unknowns?

Basically, ya steeps ya PG and takes ya chances.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashreeq

Cespian said:


> Howsit boet!
> 
> I have successfully extracted Tobacco, Cardimom and Cloves, by soaking in PG and filtering with a cheesecloth. Tea sounds like it could be a similar concept but I would need to do some research first before trying. Remind me tonight if you dont mind


Definitely I'll WhatsApp you later on 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Soutie said:


> Im thinking of trying FA Concord grape in this too, at around 1,5% for another, darker grape layer. I'll give it a bash and keep you posted





RichJB said:


> Do the FA grapes work for you? I've held off on them, mainly due to HIC's observation that the White gets perfumey at 2% and the Concord dominates at 2% and stands out even at <1%.



So I tried swapping this up, I removed the Strawberry and replaced it with 2% Grape concord rather. IT totally dominates the peach and takes over the recipe. Don't get me wrong it is a rather nice Grape vape (Been vaping it all morning) but i have lost all the peach and the Kiwi and pretty much only get the two grapes which is not what i was aiming for.

You were spot on @RichJB, that Grape Concord is over powering at 2%, Delicious but overpowering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

RichJB said:


> For the guys who are struggling with mixing small testers, Wayne had a suggestion on his show last night: use some whipped cream and add a couple of drops to that.





Huffapuff said:


> This is a pretty outlandish idea, please share the results of your experiment with us. I'd love to find a new way of testing flavours.



OK, I got a can of Clover Whipped Cream today and tried this. I thought it would totally not work and that I would suck as usual. But it's actually pretty darned good. 

I tested FA Cinnamon Ceylon and FA Banana just to test run. I shook up the can of cream, took a wide-brimmed coffee mug and tilted it to one side, then squirted big blob of cream into the bottom. I then added precisely two drops of the Cinnamon, sort of swished the flavour drops and cream together with a spoon, and then put the entire large blob in my mouth. This was the hard bit because you have to do it like the pros. I was determined to be at least half as good as the oke in @method1's video. I didn't have the white coat but I got the rest perfectly. So it's:

Move it around in your mouth to coat the whole inside of your mouth
Nom nom nom
Cinnamon
Inhale mouth, exhale nose
Bakery-type cinnamon powder
Nom nom nom
Inhale nose, exhale mouth
Authentic
Nom nom nom
Not sweet
Move one side of mouth to the other, inhale, exhale
Earthy, strong feeling in throat
Nom nom nom
That's a 9!

I thought the sweet cream flavour would block out the concentrate flavour but it doesn't. You get good strong concentrate flavour coming through. For the Banana, I didn't even bother mixing the flavour and cream. I just dropped two drops into the cream and then put the whole lot in my mouth. I could taste the banana right away and didn't get 'hot spots' in it. I could tell straight away that it wasn't "yellow foam sweets" banana but also not entirely authentic somehow. It tasted quite ripe to me, others feel it's too green. But it was overall quite realistic and pleasant for me. That's an 8!

Next time, I will just swoosh the cream into a large egg cup, that is plenty big enough and makes it easy to scoop out. I think it gives a good flavour representation. The caveat is that this is my cardboard palate so your mileage may vary. But I will certainly use this testing method again. The chicken dinner is that I now have a very good idea of what FA Cinnamon and Banana offer, I haven't had to mix up anything, and I don't need to vape a plain Banana or Cinnamon flavour for two days to use it up. I have used exactly two drops of the concentrate.

NotCharlesManson advocates using fresh cream and whipping it yourself. That will maybe be good if you're testing 20 flavours in one go. But for just two, as I did, it's a waste. So I'll just use the can, which is R60 and probably enough for around thirty flavours. Yes, the added preservatives and flavourings and whatnot will freak out NotCharlesManson's palate. But not mine. I will definitely be doing these tests from now on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Huffapuff

@RichJB thanks! You did an excellent job  I'm going to try this over the weekend.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cespian said:


> Howsit boet!
> 
> I have successfully extracted Tobacco, Cardimom and Cloves, by soaking in PG and filtering with a cheesecloth. Tea sounds like it could be a similar concept but I would need to do some research first before trying. Remind me tonight if you dont mind


I've done tobacco, tea, vanilla and some spices. Guessing the steep time is the problem. Leave vanilla to long and it gets very bitter.
Get yourself some low micron lab filters, those little white circular ones to minimise the particles.
Just a warning it takes an age for pg to drain through those rhings but better safe than sorry.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

On Monday 31 October, I finally took the leap. Bought all the liquids, PG, VG, nicotine, 34 concentrates and 5 additives. All TFA and DX. As someone said on this thread, "Welcome to the Rabbit hole". Thats no lie. I am so into DIY now, been mixing for the past four evenings. The variety of recipes is truly mind boggling, but I am trying to keep things simple. I have mixed 12 -- 30ml bottles, using recipes I have found on this thread and other places on the web. It takes a long time, as being new to the game, I find I have to concentrate deeply so as not to make a mess up. I have already cocked up one mix totally. I am a bit OCD so I am keeping careful notes of my recipes, on the e-liquid-recipes dot com website, in a book and on my i Phone, just to make sure I never loose my many notes.

I like the new dimension of control I now have with vaping, being able to decide what I want to vape, at what nicotine strength and VG/PG ratio's. DIY is both challenging and lots of fun at the same time. I can see where this DIY thing is going. It will probably become more addictive that nicotine itself in the endless pursuit to find that perfect mix.

Now to find a decent scale, as using syringes really sucks! I have looked at gun shops, Dischem and I cannot just find one in a shop.

I will be following this thread continuously...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

Waine said:


> On Monday 31 October, I finally took the leap. Bought all the liquids, PG, VG, nicotine, 34 concentrates and 5 additives. All TFA and DX. As someone said on this thread, "Welcome to the Rabbit hole". Thats no lie. I am so into DIY now, been mixing for the past four evenings. The variety of recipes is truly mind boggling, but I am trying to keep things simple. I have mixed 12 -- 30ml bottles, using recipes I have found on this thread and other places on the web. It takes a long time, as being new to the game, I find I have to concentrate deeply so as not to make a mess up. I have already cocked up one mix totally. I am a bit OCD so I am keeping careful notes of my recipes, on the e-liquid-recipes dot com website, in a book and on my i Phone, just to make sure I never loose my many notes.
> 
> I like the new dimension of control I now have with vaping, being able to decide what I want to vape, at what nicotine strength and VG/PG ratio's. DIY is both challenging and lots of fun at the same time. I can see where this DIY thing is going. It will probably become more addictive that nicotine itself in the endless pursuit to find that perfect mix.
> 
> Now to find a decent scale, as using syringes really sucks! I have looked at gun shops, Dischem and I cannot just find one in a shop.
> 
> I will be following this thread continuously...



Check the China Mall out @Waine I'm sure you will find something there. Just make sure it can do 2 decimal places and you will be fine.
If you consider online Blckvapour has a R140 scale and a R250 scale.


----------



## Huffapuff

@Waine Blckvapor has the cheapest scale in SA. And it works well enough, I've heard. 

In the meantime save yourself the PT and just count drops. Granted it's not 100% accurate but the difference is like 0,1% and nothing you can notice. Working on about 35 drops = 1ml you'll get good results with way less effort.


----------



## duncan_ji

20 drops of water makes 1 ml but that said some of the flavours loose cohesian and drop at a smaller volume than water so with some flavour bottles 30 to 35 drops could well make 1 ml. Imo the margins are too loose so using an insylin syringe that measures 1 ml for the whole syringe is very accurate for the smaller quantities. Simply clean the needle for the next flavour. I use a 3 ml syringe for the bigger quantities.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly-lee

Hey everyone

I have been making my own vape juice for a while now and someone asked me if id be interested in selling it....
All I want to know is if I want to go forward and sell my vape juice , what do I need to make it legit??


----------



## RichJB

I just did some more whipped cream testing on three Cly flavours I hadn't tested yet: Ice Cream, Butterscotch and Pear. The Ice Cream was a typically sweet and creamy vanilla without being anything special or different. The Butterscotch had an excellent authentic flavour (as distinct from Caramel or Toffee), the Pear was creamy but quite bland. However, with both the Butterscotch and Pear, I detected a sensation that I am starting to know all too well: the sharp chemical/perfume note that permeates Cly flavours if you use too much.

I don't know if I'm projecting or imagining things but if I was, I think I'd have picked it up in the Ice Cream as well. But it wasn't there. The whipped cream method doesn't give you a pointer on percentages to use. But, based on my cream test today, I would use Cly Ice Cream at up to 3% but start Butterscotch and Pear both at 1%. I'll be interested to mix these flavours up and see if my perceptions in the cream test hold good. If it does, I'll be seriously impressed at how accurate the flavour representation is.

I did get some hot spots in the spoonful of cream today. I'm not sure how to eliminate that. Stirring will cause the whipped cream to lose a lot of aeration, which is what you don't want. You want a full mouth feel but with no weight. It has to be very light and fluffy and weightless to simulate vapour. I'll experiment with some stirring methods and report back.

Edit: and there it is now - the headache I get when I vape perfumey flavours. FFS, there is nothing else that bothers me in vaping. But these perfume headaches drive me up the wall. Anyway, it will pass shortly. I think it was the Pear that did it. I can tell already I'm not going to smaak this flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Glytch said:


> Mixed up some Cuprian last night and it's tasting damn fine.
> 
> Profile is essentially a strong mint and chocolate ice cream. The INW Milk Chocolate and FW Creme de Menthe are balanced really well. The mint is more prominent which I like in a Choc Mint Ice Cream. Also a nice cool vape like an ice cream should be (no koolada needed... the creme de menthe does it all).
> 
> It is too sweet for my taste though. While Wayne is right that it does help the chocolate I think it could do with half the recommended sweetener.
> 
> This is my first chocolate recipe and it really is a great natural milk chocolate flavour. Not bitter and coacoa-like.
> 
> I'm definitely going to tweak it too my taste but it's a winner in my book.



Whipped Caprian up this afternoon and oh my (insert religious deity here) is it delicious! The taste is exactly as the name and description describes and suits my taste profile as is - no tweaking for me...

Yip, splashed out on the FW Creme de menthe but I don't think I'll find it difficult to finish it as I will be making liters of this stuff!!

Very reminiscent of a good old peppermint crisp...

Hy is mooi kêrels!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rude Rudi said:


> Whipped Caprian up this afternoon and oh my (insert religious deity here) is it delicious! The taste is exactly as the name and description describes and suits my taste profile as is - no tweaking for me...
> 
> Yip, splashed out on the FW Creme de menthe but I don't think I'll find it difficult to finish it as I will be making liters of this stuff!!
> 
> Very reminiscent of a good old peppermint crisp...
> 
> Hy is mooi kêrels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yeah its not a bad vape. Nice to have if you running low on juice. I made 400ml this afternoon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Good to know, thanks Rudi.

I am mixing up one of Wayne's less heralded efforts. In fact, I don't think he even released it. It's a cereal milk that he tried on one of his In The Mix or Flavor Talk podcasts iirc. It requires FW Fruity Rings which I don't have so I'll sub with TFA Silly Rabbit. That was one of the first flavours I bought, I'm not crazy about it standalone and can't find anything else good that uses it. Even if it's just so-so, it'll help me get through it. I think it's safe to say that I won't buy another cereal flavour. There are almost no flavour profiles that just flat don't work for me, but breakfast cereal would be the exception. Apparently cereal vapes were all the rage at one point. I cannot imagine why. Anyhoo, let's see how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> Good to know, thanks Rudi.
> 
> I am mixing up one of Wayne's less heralded efforts. In fact, I don't think he even released it. It's a cereal milk that he tried on one of his In The Mix or Flavor Talk podcasts iirc. It requires FW Fruity Rings which I don't have so I'll sub with TFA Silly Rabbit. That was one of the first flavours I bought, I'm not crazy about it standalone and can't find anything else good that uses it. Even if it's just so-so, it'll help me get through it. I think it's safe to say that I won't buy another cereal flavour. There are almost no flavour profiles that just flat don't work for me, but breakfast cereal would be the exception. Apparently cereal vapes were all the rage at one point. I cannot imagine why. Anyhoo, let's see how it turns out.



Do u mind sharing the recipe? I have some Fruity Rings lying around...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

FW Fruity Rings 5%
FA Meringue 1%
FW White Choc 1%
TFA VBIC 3%
TFA Marshmallow 2%
TFA Straw Ripe 1%
TFA Sweet Cream 1%
FW Cookie Butter 1%
EM 0.5%

He mixes it and gives notes here. I don't have FW White Choc so I'll use TFA's, and don't have FW Cookie Butter so I'll leave it out. You can tell that I don't mind if mine is not exactly the same as his.  I'm just keen to use up this Silly Rabbit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> FW Fruity Rings 5%
> FA Meringue 1%
> FW White Choc 1%
> TFA VBIC 3%
> TFA Marshmallow 2%
> TFA Straw Ripe 1%
> TFA Sweet Cream 1%
> FW Cookie Butter 1%
> EM 0.5%
> 
> He mixes it and gives notes here. I don't have FW White Choc so I'll use TFA's, and don't have FW Cookie Butter so I'll leave it out. You can tell that I don't mind if mine is not exactly the same as his.  I'm just keen to use up this Silly Rabbit.



Thanks! I also have Silly Rabbit - used once... maybe I'll do the same!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane

Hi guys, which grape concentrate will give me that intense grape chappies taste?

I have tried TFA Grape Candy which has potential but for me has a chemical taste and not quite what I am looking for. FW White Grape is great but also not quite there.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

@Andre was nice meeting you today and thx for the awesome chat. Please if you don't mind sharing the link where i can buy the oats cookie recipe!


----------



## Effjh

Dane said:


> Hi guys, which grape concentrate will give me that intense grape chappies taste?
> 
> I have tried TFA Grape Candy which has potential but for me has a chemical taste and not quite what I am looking for. FW White Grape is great but also not quite there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



FW Grape Soda is quite nice and has that juicy chappie quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> @Andre was nice meeting you today and thx for the awesome chat. Please if you don't mind sharing the link where i can buy the oats cookie recipe!


Same here @VapeSnow. At the top of this page, the Oatmeal Creme Pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Same here @VapeSnow. At the top of this page, the Oatmeal Creme Pie.



Awesome thx. Really good juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hi all,

I would like to mix up a batch of Kreed's custard next month:

Ethyl Maltol - 1%
French Vanilla (CAP) - 4.5%
New York Cheesecake (CAP) - 4.5%
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) - 6%

From what I understand, after mixing you leave the cap off for week then close it and let steep for a further 4 to 6 weeks.

Any other tips on the recipe and does anyone have experience with mixing this, as I don't want to waste nearly a month and a half and it's no good.

Any advise and tips appreciated.


----------



## Andre

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to mix up a batch of Kreed's custard next month:
> 
> Ethyl Maltol - 1%
> French Vanilla (CAP) - 4.5%
> New York Cheesecake (CAP) - 4.5%
> Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) - 6%
> 
> From what I understand, after mixing you leave the cap off for week then close it and let steep for a further 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> Any other tips on the recipe and does anyone have experience with mixing this, as I don't want to waste nearly a month and a half and it's no good.
> 
> Any advise and tips appreciated.


I am not a big custard fan, so have not tried this one. I could, however, not pick up anywhere that you need to leave the cap off for a week and I know of no reason why you should do that. On both ELR and ChefsFlavours they just say steep for 4 to 6 weeks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to mix up a batch of Kreed's custard next month:
> 
> Ethyl Maltol - 1%
> French Vanilla (CAP) - 4.5%
> New York Cheesecake (CAP) - 4.5%
> Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) - 6%
> 
> From what I understand, *after mixing you leave the cap off for week *then close it and let steep for a further 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> Any other tips on the recipe and does anyone have experience with mixing this, as I don't want to waste nearly a month and a half and it's no good.
> 
> Any advise and tips appreciated.



I don't know what others do but personally I found taking the cap off for a few hours, let alone a week, kills the flavour tremendously. 
My suggestion is to just shake and steep, taking the cap off might help to get rid of the volatile and perfume notes but in doing so you lose flavour. Best method I found is mix, hot water soak for 10min, give it a good (and I mean good!), stick it in my cupboard and forget about it. 
Nothing beats time IMO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Leaving the cap off for a week? Wouldn't that just increase oxidation of the nic and lose you some flavour?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Andre said:


> I am not a big custard fan, so have not tried this one. I could, however, not pick up anywhere that you need to leave the cap off for a week and I know of no reason why you should do that. On both ELR and ChefsFlavours they just say steep for 4 to 6 weeks.



Why thank you Andre, I couldn't for the life of me understand why I would need to air it if its required to steep for that long. I will just mix and let steep then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Greyz said:


> I don't know what others do but personally I found taking the cap off for a few hours, let alone a week, kills the flavour tremendously.
> My suggestion is to just shake and steep, taking the cap off might help to get rid of the volatile and perfume notes but in doing so you lose flavour. Best method I found is mix, hot water soak for 10min, give it a good (and I mean good!), stick it in my cupboard and forget about it.
> Nothing beats time IMO.



I will follow your method @Greyz, I'm glad I came here for consultation before going ahead and trying this. Thanks guys.


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya don't leave the cap off. 

For the reasons below


RichJB said:


> Leaving the cap off for a week? Wouldn't that just increase oxidation of the nic and lose you some flavour?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> I will follow your method @Greyz, I'm glad I came here for consultation before going ahead and trying this. Thanks guys.



Only a pleasure @Imtiaaz  DIY'ers to the rescue

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johan Heyns

Hey everyone 

Does someone have a good, simple peppermint crisp tart recipe?


----------



## VapeSnow

Johan Heyns said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Does someone have a good, simple peppermint crisp tart recipe?



Fw creme de menthe 2%
Inw Milk Chocolate 4%
Tfa Marshmallow 2%
Fa Fresh Cream 1%
Inw Biscuit 0.5%
Fa cookie 0.5%
Tfa Graham cracker 1%
Tfa Sweetner 0.85%

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Or 
Fa Peppermint 0.7%
Fw creme de menthe 0.5%
Inw Milk Chocolate 4%
Tfa Marshmallow 2%
Fa Fresh Cream 1%
Inw Biscuit 0.5%
Fa cookie 0.5%
Tfa Graham cracker 1%
Tfa Sweetner 0.85%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice @VapeSnow!... which do you prefer 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

rogue zombie said:


> Nice @VapeSnow!... which do you prefer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Both is really good. V1 is a nice mint Cream with hints of chocolate and biscuits. V2 has a nice Peppermint profile. 

Steep both for 8-10 days. 60vg/40pg works the best but 70vg/30pg will also work great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeSnow said:


> Both is really good. V1 is a nice mint Cream with hints of chocolate and biscuits. V2 has a nice Peppermint profile.
> 
> Steep both for 8-10 days. 60vg/40pg works the best but 70vg/30pg will also work great.


Thank you. 

I will start with V1 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

rogue zombie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I will start with V1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Cool enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sounds fab - seems to be missing some caramel of sorts...? Peppermint crisp tart usually has some of that tinned caramel in it? Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit

Looking at the recipes, possibly marshmallow and sweetener are trying to achieve the caramel effect. 

I would suggest subbing the sweetener with TFA caramel at around 1.5% and possibly reducing the marshmallow to 1%. Need some 2 of the above concentrates but also keen to give it a go.

Good work @VapeSnow and thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

Hi All

About to place my next order and wanted to find out thoughts on the concentrates Creme de Menthe (FW) [want to try out Cuprian] and Tiramisu (FA)?

Thanks


----------



## Rude Rudi

Faheem777 said:


> Hi All
> 
> About to place my next order and wanted to find out thoughts on the concentrates Creme de Menthe (FW) [want to try out Cuprian] and Tiramisu (FA)?
> 
> Thanks



Creme de Menthe is a solid flavour and *cannot* be subbed in Cuprian. I now use it instead mint and it's stunning! If you dont use it for anything else than Cuprian then it is still a good choice!
The Tiramisu must be used in very small quantities as it is very potent, standalone at max 3%... I don't care for it much and only used it once... It receives rave reviews by most...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> Hi All
> 
> About to place my next order and wanted to find out thoughts on the concentrates Creme de Menthe (FW) [want to try out Cuprian] and Tiramisu (FA)?
> 
> Thanks


I made Cuprian and it is good. FW Creme de Menthe works perfectly in that.
FA Tiramisu is a great concentrate. Very strong, will last a long time. For the best Coffee Cake in town: FA Nonna's Cake - 3%, FA Tiramisu - 1%, FA Jamaican Rum - 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

VapeSnow said:


> Fw creme de menthe 2%
> Inw Milk Chocolate 4%
> Tfa Marshmallow 2%
> Fa Fresh Cream 1%
> Inw Biscuit 0.5%
> Fa cookie 0.5%
> Tfa Graham cracker 1%
> Tfa Sweetner 0.85%



What can I sub for Graham cracker? It has alcohol in it so I can't use that concentrate.


----------



## Faheem777

Thanks @Andre and @Rude Rudi. I haven't found much recipes using Creme de Menthe so I was a bit doubtful on that concentrate. Can you guys suggest another mint recipe that I could use? I will also try out the peppermint tart recipe posted the other day in this tread.


----------



## RichJB

The DX version is apparently alcohol-free. FW Graham Cracker might be better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> Thanks @Andre and @Rude Rudi. I haven't found much recipes using Creme de Menthe so I was a bit doubtful on that concentrate. Can you guys suggest another mint recipe that I could use? I will also try out the peppermint tart recipe posted the other day in this tread.


@VapeSnow's Creamy Mint here I quite like. Suppose you could use FW in place of his TFA, not sure about the percentage though - would hazard you could stay around 7 %, being basically a standalone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Slightly off topic but wanted to give feedback since few weeks ago I said how I hated strawberry cheesecake (DIYordie version) - well used NY cheesecake V2 at 3% (instead of 6% for V1) and after a 2 week steep all I can say WOW..the hype is real! Thanks for the help on this one guys! especially @Soutie and @method1

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Imtiaaz said:


> So guys, day:3 of the Bronuts saga continues. I cleaned out my tank and refilled her with this super hard throat hitting bronuts to give her one more chance. The first half a tank was just pure bliss, yummy perfect bronuts. Then after a while the crazey hard hit is back. I then persist and vape through the harsh hits and end up to the wonderful bronuts again.
> 
> This morning, HARSH HIT. vape for a while and back to lovely bronuts. WTF is going on guys?


Ok firstly, is this your own vape you made? If yes pls send me exactly how u made it, and what nic u using and how u mix and steep, step by step. It is sounding like a nicotine harshness. When u get nic hit, it goes away after a few puffs, but if you spend enough time between vaping it comes back. Also with nic hit your throat struggles to taste the flavour while u have the nic hit.

If its bought vape it can still have the nic hit if not mixed properly. What mg nic is it?

Let me know thanks


----------



## Imtiaaz

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Ok firstly, is this your own vape you made? If yes pls send me exactly how u made it, and what nic u using and how u mix and steep, step by step. It is sounding like a nicotine harshness. When u get nic hit, it goes away after a few puffs, but if you spend enough time between vaping it comes back. Also with nic hit your throat struggles to taste the flavour while u have the nic hit.
> 
> If its bought vape it can still have the nic hit if not mixed properly. What mg nic is it?
> 
> Let me know thanks



Hey @Oceanic Vapes, Well first things first. the recipe I followed:

CAP Chocolate glazed doughnuts - 7%
FA Joy - 0.75%
FW Yellow cake - 1%
INW biscuit - 0.75%

Mixed at 70/30 VG/PG

Mixing method:

1. VG in bottle
2. PG in bottle
3. Shake the crap out of NIc then in bottle
4. small shaky shaky
5. Concentrates go in
6. Big shaky shaky
7. cool dark place

So your usual Bronuts recipe. 

The nic is 100% VG, Prime-nic 36mg/ml. I have tested the nic after used in the Bronuts and the nic is fine.

The scenario you described above with the harsh hit at first then fading and all that is spot on. I tried a a 80/20 mix and the throat hit is slightly less but still there. I made a batch with 0 Nic and it is absolutely perfect. I let two bottles steep for over a month and a half and still has the harshness.

I have all but given up on this recipe even though I am a big fan of the flavor. I have spoken to Valley vapor and they recon the concentrate has that quality to it, which sucks as I know the PG is just making it worse.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey @Oceanic Vapes, Well first things first. the recipe I followed:
> 
> CAP Chocolate glazed doughnuts - 7%
> FA Joy - 0.75%
> FW Yellow cake - 1%
> INW biscuit - 0.75%
> 
> Mixed at 70/30 VG/PG
> 
> Mixing method:
> 
> 1. VG in bottle
> 2. PG in bottle
> 3. Shake the crap out of NIc then in bottle
> 4. small shaky shaky
> 5. Concentrates go in
> 6. Big shaky shaky
> 7. cool dark place
> 
> So your usual Bronuts recipe.
> 
> The nic is 100% VG, Prime-nic 36mg/ml. I have tested the nic after used in the Bronuts and the nic is fine.
> 
> The scenario you described above with the harsh hit at first then fading and all that is spot on. I tried a a 80/20 mix and the throat hit is slightly less but still there. I made a batch with 0 Nic and it is absolutely perfect. I let two bottles steep for over a month and a half and still has the harshness.
> 
> I have all but given up on this recipe even though I am a big fan of the flavor. I have spoken to Valley vapor and they recon the concentrate has that quality to it, which sucks as I know the PG is just making it worse.


You are correct with the pg, as the pg causes more throat hit. But after all you have said it definitely sounds like the nic to me, have you tried vg/nic mix, when u shake the nic, when we say shake the sht out of it we actually mean shake the sht out of it for a long time, I shake my nic for at least 45min, when I'm working with 6mg vape, I shake it even more, I find that pg/nic wortks better for me as I find the nic mixes easier with pg than with vg. Vg sometimes suspends the nic where is pg holds the nic. Also remember that if nic is mixed with pg or vg, nic can still seperate from the mix. Try it out bru and let me know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Oceanic Vapes said:


> You are correct with the pg, as the pg causes more throat hit. But after all you have said it definitely sounds like the nic to me, have you tried vg/nic mix, when u shake the nic, when we say shake the sht out of it we actually mean shake the sht out of it for a long time, I shake my nic for at least 45min, when I'm working with 6mg vape, I shake it even more, I find that pg/nic wortks better for me as I find the nic mixes easier with pg than with vg. Vg sometimes suspends the nic where is pg holds the nic. Also remember that if nic is mixed with pg or vg, nic can still seperate from the mix. Try it out bru and let me know



That's awesome advise @Oceanic Vapes , I don't shake it to nowhere close to that time. I literally give it a 2 minute vigorous shake. I Have tried the nic in some strawberry recipe and a few others and not one of those have that same effect of harsh throat hit. I mixed 3 batches of bronuts and they all have that trait apart from the 0mg.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

Imtiaaz said:


> That's awesome advise @Oceanic Vapes , I don't shake it to nowhere close to that time. I literally give it a 2 minute vigorous shake. I Have tried the nic in some strawberry recipe and a few others and not one of those have that same effect of harsh throat hit. I mixed 3 batches of bronuts and they all have that trait apart from the 0mg.


Remember, different concentrates affect nic differently, or should I say the nic affects the concentrates differently. There is a lot to take into consideration, acidity, alkaline etc etc. But yes you need to be shaking it a lot longer, and obviously if you working with 6mg u have to shake it even longer, that's a given, let me know if u need any more help

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

@Oceanic Vapes @Imtiaaz 

The dreaded throat hit from Bronuts has been attributed to the CAP Choc Glazed Doughnut concentrate. 
On reddit a guy made a batch with and without nic and both bottles had harsh TH. 
General consensus is that the CAP CGD concentrate is inconsistent with some batches being harsh while others are fine. I have myself now experienced this first hand. I had a lot of TH, especially the first vape in the morning, with the last Bronuts I mad. Confirmed by my mate @Nico_gti as his bottle was harsh too. I mixed up some last week and I did a test drip the other day, there was almost zero TH. I'm going to mix a 0mg for a work colleague and if he doesn't have any TH then I'm convinced it is the CAP CGD concentrate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Faheem777 said:


> What can I sub for Graham cracker? It has alcohol in it so I can't use that concentrate.



Maybe add 1% Cap Sugar Cookie v2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> @VapeSnow's Creamy Mint here I quite like. Suppose you could use FW in place of his TFA, not sure about the percentage though - would hazard you could stay around 7 %, being basically a standalone.



@Andre i would sub Is for 3.5-4% FW

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Greyz said:


> @Oceanic Vapes @Imtiaaz
> 
> The dreaded throat hit from Bronuts has been attributed to the CAP Choc Glazed Doughnut concentrate.
> On reddit a guy made a batch with and without nic and both bottles had harsh TH.
> General consensus is that the CAP CGD concentrate is inconsistent with some batches being harsh while others are fine. I have myself now experienced this first hand. I had a lot of TH, especially the first vape in the morning, with the last Bronuts I mad. Confirmed by my mate @Nico_gti as his bottle was harsh too. I mixed up some last week and I did a test drip the other day, there was almost zero TH. I'm going to mix a 0mg for a work colleague and if he doesn't have any TH then I'm convinced it is the CAP CGD concentrate!



Thank you @Greyz @Oceanic Vapes appreciate the advise as I too believe its the concentrate itself. So as for me, I am done with bronuts for now until and if ever they fix the issue. Sad to say but that TH just makes the juice un-vapable.


----------



## Warlock

@KZOR @RichJB I need help please, I mixed up this recipe. It’s a clone of Mad Hatter “I love Cookies” http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/les-clones/



3% INW Biscuit
4% FA Cookie
2% TFA Cream Fresh
5% TFA Double Chocolate
1.5% TFA Marshmallow
1% TFA Sweet Cream

6 mg Nicotine
30% Pg
70% Vg
I Steeped it for 15 days

It’s unvapeable. It has the background taste of medicated shampoo, the blue one you used to use to kill dandruff with.

I traced the smell to the INW Biscuit. I have two 10ml bottles of it, one used and one just opened to check the smell. The darker of the two has a stronger odour. I have no idea why they are not the same colour.


----------



## Andre

Warlock said:


> @KZOR @RichJB I need help please, I mixed up this recipe. It’s a clone of Mad Hatter “I love Cookies” http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/les-clones/
> 
> 
> 
> 3% INW Biscuit
> 4% FA Cookie
> 2% TFA Cream Fresh
> 5% TFA Double Chocolate
> 1.5% TFA Marshmallow
> 1% TFA Sweet Cream
> 
> 6 mg Nicotine
> 30% Pg
> 70% Vg
> I Steeped it for 15 days
> 
> It’s unvapeable. It has the background taste of medicated shampoo, the blue one you used to use to kill dandruff with.
> 
> I traced the smell to the INW Biscuit. I have two 10ml bottles of it, one used and one just opened to check the smell. The darker of the two has a stronger odour. I have no idea why they are not the same colour.
> View attachment 75587


I just checked my bottle of INW Biscuit. It has the same colour as the right hand side one in your picture. Nice cookie smell.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

My bet would be the INW biscuit. Used it once and never again. Still have 29.4ml untouched.
Switch it out for 3% Cap Sugar Cookie and see what happens.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Warlock said:


> @KZOR @RichJB I need help please, I mixed up this recipe. It’s a clone of Mad Hatter “I love Cookies” http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/les-clones/
> 
> 
> 
> 3% INW Biscuit
> 4% FA Cookie
> 2% TFA Cream Fresh
> 5% TFA Double Chocolate
> 1.5% TFA Marshmallow
> 1% TFA Sweet Cream
> 
> 6 mg Nicotine
> 30% Pg
> 70% Vg
> I Steeped it for 15 days
> 
> It’s unvapeable. It has the background taste of medicated shampoo, the blue one you used to use to kill dandruff with.
> 
> I traced the smell to the INW Biscuit. I have two 10ml bottles of it, one used and one just opened to check the smell. The darker of the two has a stronger odour. I have no idea why they are not the same colour.
> View attachment 75587



3% biscuit for starters - that's way high - biscuit can be strong at 0.5.
Drop the biscuit to 1-2% max
FA cookie - also very strong - try at 1-2%

Personally I'd try cookie at 1.5 & biscuit at 0.5.

Also just wait for it to steep, although with those levels of biscuit and cookie in the original recipe I wouldn't hold out much hope.

Also having tried the I love cookies, I'm pretty sure there's coconut of some sort in there.. so this clone recipe looks like a shot in the dark

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

Thanks, @Andre and @KZOR for responding. I must have got the dregs because my bottle actually stinks ... no nice cookie taste at all. I see in the flavour description it says that the concentrate may contain 'flavour residue', whatever that means. If that be the case, I think I got all the residue and none of the flavour


----------



## RichJB

@Warlock, I just checked my Inw Biscuit and it's the same colour as the lighter one in your pic. Mine smells fine, tastes fine and all the recipes I've done with it were good. Further to what @method1 said, I rarely see Inw Biscuit over 1% and 4% for FA Cookie seems crazy high too. The recipe seems drastically over-flavoured. Although one of your concentrates being off wouldn't help either. Did you get both bottles from the same vendor?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

Ja I agree with you @method1. I had already dropped all the percentages from the amounts recommended. I will not be trying recipies from the Lediy site again... just a waste of time and resources


----------



## method1

Warlock said:


> Ja I agree with you @method1. I had already dropped all the percentages from the amounts recommended. I will not be trying recipies from the Lediy site again... just a waste of time and resources



yeah the majority of recipes on there are not very good IME.


----------



## Warlock

Yup @RichJB Same vendor


----------



## RichJB

Eish. I would mail that pic to the vendor and ask if there is some explanation. I presume you used the darker one in your mix and that it's the older of the two bottles?


----------



## daniel craig

Greyz said:


> @Oceanic Vapes @Imtiaaz
> 
> The dreaded throat hit from Bronuts has been attributed to the CAP Choc Glazed Doughnut concentrate.
> On reddit a guy made a batch with and without nic and both bottles had harsh TH.
> General consensus is that the CAP CGD concentrate is inconsistent with some batches being harsh while others are fine. I have myself now experienced this first hand. I had a lot of TH, especially the first vape in the morning, with the last Bronuts I mad. Confirmed by my mate @Nico_gti as his bottle was harsh too. I mixed up some last week and I did a test drip the other day, there was almost zero TH. I'm going to mix a 0mg for a work colleague and if he doesn't have any TH then I'm convinced it is the CAP CGD concentrate!


You are correct. I think it's also written on DIYORDIE that CGD is very inconsistent. Some users love it and some hate it. I also had that harsh TH with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

KZOR said:


> My bet would be the INW biscuit. Used it once and never again. Still have 29.4ml untouched.
> Switch it out for 3% Cap Sugar Cookie and see what happens.


INW works well for me. I use it at low % to add a subtle biscuit note. By CAP Sugar Cookie you mean V1 or V2 ?


----------



## RichJB

Batch consistency does seem to be a problem sometimes. Apparently TFA Peanut Butter differs substantially from batch to batch.

I've only used CGD in Bronuts and mine was fine. But I'm not a good benchmark for this stuff. I've never once had pepper or harsh throat hit from either nic or flavours. Perfume yes but not pepper/throat ghastliness.


----------



## Caveman

My biscuit also smells perfectly fine. Definitely not anti-dandruff smell. I can't wait for my CAP Sugar Cookie v1 to arrive. Been looking forward to it for a while. Thanks to @Andre for the Chefsflavor UK tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

I see Clyrolinx have some new concentrates out.
Apple sour, Bubblegum, Cardamom, Cocoa, Cotton candy, Doughnut, Ginger, Raisin, Rum, Tropical fruit and Yoghurt.
The last I saw was only FA who did Cardamon. Will be interesting to see how this compares.


----------



## RichJB

@Imtiaaz, I don't know if you watched Wayne's Live Mixing last night but he was asked about throat harshness in Bronuts. He attributes it to the CGD and recommends that you drop the % of CGD slightly and add some TFA Bavarian Cream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

OMG! Nooo! All these new concentrates from FA! I'm never going to have enough am I? I was finally getting a nice collection that was mostly complete and now they release a whole bunch more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

RichJB said:


> @Imtiaaz, I don't know if you watched Wayne's Live Mixing last night but he was asked about throat harshness in Bronuts. He attributes it to the CGD and recommends that you drop the % of CGD slightly and add some TFA Bavarian Cream.



I always mix bronuts with 2% Bavarian. It becomes a nice cream filled doughnut, really good and I have never had the throat hit issue. Find it needs a little steep though, around a week is best for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Has anyone tried adding INW Milk Chocolate to Bronuts?

I reckone it could only do good things

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Huffapuff said:


> OMG! Nooo! All these new concentrates from FA! I'm never going to have enough am I?



I must confess, I'm not very excited about these. I have tried many of the e-motions flavours (Labyrinth, Metaphor, Morning Sun, Hypnotic Mist, etc) and they're not very good. Sure, they are more complex than standalone flavours. But they're not "a recipe in a bottle" as they claim to be. If FA Italy can't blend their favours into good recipes, I'm not confident that FA UK will do any better. However, I'll defer judgment until I hear some reviews of these.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> I must confess, I'm not very excited about these. I have tried many of the e-motions flavours (Labyrinth, Metaphor, Morning Sun, Hypnotic Mist, etc) and they're not very good. Sure, they are more complex than standalone flavours. But they're not "a recipe in a bottle" as they claim to be. If FA Italy can't blend their favours into good recipes, I'm not confident that FA UK will do any better. However, I'll defer judgment until I hear some reviews of these.



The newer e-motions flavours are actually new flavours, the U.K. blends are mixed from flavours that already existed in the fa range. There are recipes for a number of these "blends" on the U.K. website, ELR etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

rogue zombie said:


> Has anyone tried adding INW Milk Chocolate to Bronuts?
> 
> I reckone it could only do good things
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Mixed it yesterday, will keep you posted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Has anyone tried adding INW Milk Chocolate to Bronuts?
> 
> I reckone it could only do good things
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Aha, I can use my stash of INW milk choc! 

What about the Bav cream and milk choc or will that be too much?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Aha, I can use my stash of INW milk choc!
> 
> What about the Bav cream and milk choc or will that be too much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Im not sure, but I think the Milk choc will add creaminess to.

But I could be wrong.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

rogue zombie said:


> Im not sure, but I think the Milk choc will add creaminess to.
> 
> But I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yeah i will follow the original recipe and replace the Tfa Bavarian Cream with the Inw Milk Chocolate. 

It will add a nice cream base and just boost the chocolate is this recipe. Definitely not a bad idea at all and it will also help with the guys experiencing the heavy throat hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

We really need to get CAP Sugar Cookie V1 in the country, on the regular.

I made an awesome Banana Cinnabun juice. Perfect Banana vs Cinammon... but Sugar Cookie V1 makes all the difference :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I am however playing with the other cookies/biscuits, trying to replicate CAP Sugar Cookie V1...


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> We really need to get CAP Sugar Cookie V1 in the country, on the regular.
> 
> I made an awesome Banana Cinnabun juice. Perfect Banana vs Cinammon... but Sugar Cookie V1 makes all the difference :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


One of the vendors is going to bring it, and others, in - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/capella-no-fly.t29914/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> One of the vendors is going to bring it, and others, in - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/capella-no-fly.t29914/


GOOOoood!

It is a stunning Bakery ingredient!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> One of the vendors is going to bring it, and others, in - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/capella-no-fly.t29914/


@Andre I've been watching this thread with great interest & waiting but it seems to be a rather slow expedition. How regular the supply will be remains to be seen - hopefully a steady stream. I've been trying Chefsflavours UK on numerous occasions but it's been fruitless


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> @Andre I've been watching this thread with great interest & waiting but it seems to be a rather slow expedition. How regular the supply will be remains to be seen - hopefully a steady stream. I've been trying Chefsflavours UK on numerous occasions but it's been fruitless


Leave @Chefsflavours a message on their site asking to send you a paypal invoice with tracked shipping (around 10 Pounds) and listing exactly what you want. Just make sure it is in stock. I just copied my basket to a pdf file and attached same to the message. You will most probably be speaking to one Sophie. Frustrating way to communicate. One cannot answer to their emails, so one has to copy and paste and use their message service on their site. Then you need patience. My order was shipped on 4 November and Royal Mail shows it has been in SA for some time, but not yet registered on the SAPO side.


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> Leave @Chefsflavours a message on their site asking to send you a paypal invoice with tracked shipping (around 10 Pounds) and listing exactly what you want. Just make sure it is in stock. I just copied my basket to a pdf file and attached same to the message. You will most probably be speaking to one Sophie. Frustrating way to communicate. One cannot answer to their emails, so one has to copy and paste and use their message service on their site. Then you need patience. My order was shipped on 4 November and Royal Mail shows it has been in SA for some time, but not yet registered on the SAPO side.


Thanks Andre, I'll will most certainly give that a go


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hey Thanks so much @RichJB and @Soutie, I will definitely give those recommendations a try. I will catch Wayne's live mixing video later just to see if he mentions anything else.


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hey guys,

I just placed an order for quite a lot of concentrates, and in that order is the following:

BOMBIES NANA CREAM

(LA) Banana Cream 5%
(TPA) Dragon fruit 3%
(TPA) Strawberry 7%

CHOCOLATE MILK

TPA Double Chocolate (clear)
TPA Vanilla Swirl
CAP Vanilla Custard V1
TPA Ethyl Maltol
sweetener (sucralose)

These are unaltered clones and just want to know if anyone has tried either and any thoughts on them.


----------



## rogue zombie

The Nana Cream is awesome 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just placed an order for quite a lot of concentrates, and in that order is the following:
> 
> BOMBIES NANA CREAM
> 
> (LA) Banana Cream 5%
> (TPA) Dragon fruit 3%
> (TPA) Strawberry 7%
> 
> CHOCOLATE MILK
> 
> TPA Double Chocolate (clear)
> TPA Vanilla Swirl
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1
> TPA Ethyl Maltol
> sweetener (sucralose)
> 
> These are unaltered clones and just want to know if anyone has tried either and any thoughts on them.


I have been using CAP Choc Brownie in my choc milks or milkshakes it is phenomenal. Get some on the side and give it a go. 3 thumbs up from me. Looks like a great start in DIY there all the best!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I have been using CAP Choc Brownie in my choc milks or milkshakes it is phenomenal. Get some on the side and give it a go. 3 thumbs up from me. Looks like a great start in DIY there all the best!


Gordona Vapes, whos recipes rock, also use Choc Brownie for choc. Ive been meaning to check it out.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Gordona Vapes, whos recipes rock, also use Choc Brownie for choc. Ive been meaning to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Another favorite I came across by subbing is CAP Choc Donut for milkshakes. Ran out of normal chocolates and was too skint for re stocks. The Choc Donut makes one helluva heavy juice if you want to go for hot cocoa then WIN. I think it is all the diacetyl once it hits the dairies nomnomnom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I have been using CAP Choc Brownie in my choc milks or milkshakes it is phenomenal. Get some on the side and give it a go. 3 thumbs up from me. Looks like a great start in DIY there all the best!





rogue zombie said:


> Gordona Vapes, whos recipes rock, also use Choc Brownie for choc. Ive been meaning to check it out.


Is that the CAP Chocolate Fudge Brownie V2?


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Is that the CAP Chocolate Fudge Brownie V2?



Well Gordona use the TFA one, but if the CAP one is good too....?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Deckie said:


> @Andre I've been watching this thread with great interest & waiting but it seems to be a rather slow expedition. How regular the supply will be remains to be seen - hopefully a steady stream. I've been trying Chefsflavours UK on numerous occasions but it's been fruitless


Yup, I've been waiting for my flavors from ChefsflavorUK also. Dealt with Sophie, the messaging sucks but it took only a few hours to get it sorted. I paid 6.50gbp for a 30gbp order, so not bad at all.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deckie

Caveman said:


> Yup, I've been waiting for my flavors from ChefsflavorUK also. Dealt with Sophie, the messaging sucks but it took only a few hours to get it sorted. I paid 6.50gbp for a 30gbp order, so not bad at all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Sophie is the one who kept fending off my queries


----------



## Caveman

Deckie said:


> Sophie is the one who kept fending off my queries


That's interesting. She was trying to convince me to still put in the order using tracked mail. Maybe ask for tracked mail specifically.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> Is that the CAP Chocolate Fudge Brownie V2?


Correct  Apologies I used my short hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just placed an order for quite a lot of concentrates, and in that order is the following:
> 
> BOMBIES NANA CREAM
> 
> (LA) Banana Cream 5%
> (TPA) Dragon fruit 3%
> (TPA) Strawberry 7%
> 
> CHOCOLATE MILK
> 
> TPA Double Chocolate (clear)
> TPA Vanilla Swirl
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1
> TPA Ethyl Maltol
> sweetener (sucralose)
> 
> These are unaltered clones and just want to know if anyone has tried either and any thoughts on them.



Having made both, the Nana Cream is hands down one of my favourite hot summer day vapes. Make it you won't regret it! I've subbed LA Banana Cream for TFA when I ran out and it was still excellent. The Chocolate Milk not so much, made 50ml and gave away 40ml. If pushed for a rating I'd say it's "okay" at best.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

The Chocolate Milk is Wayne's earlier attempt. He's done a new one that uses Inw Milk Chocolate instead of TFA Double.

4% *(INW)* *Milk Chocolate*
3%*(TPA)* *Vanilla Bean Ice Cream*
1%*(TPA)* *Meringue*
1%*(TPA)* *Marshmallow*
1%*(FW)* *Hazelnut*
0.5%*(CAP)* *Vanilla Custard*
2%*(TPA)* *Sweetener
*
Copyright and attribution Wayne Walker 2016 <--- just so's I don't go on da Wall of Shame or nuttin'.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Greyz

RichJB said:


> The Chocolate Milk is Wayne's earlier attempt. He's done a new one that uses Inw Milk Chocolate instead of TFA Double.
> 
> 4% *(INW)* *Milk Chocolate*
> 3%*(TPA)* *Vanilla Bean Ice Cream*
> 1%*(TPA)* *Meringue*
> 1%*(TPA)* *Marshmallow*
> 1%*(FW)* *Hazelnut*
> 0.5%*(CAP)* *Vanilla Custard*
> 2%*(TPA)* *Sweetener
> *
> Copyright and attribution Wayne Walker 2016 <--- just so's I don't go on da Wall of Shame or nuttin'.



Thankfully I stocked up some INW Milk Chocolate last month and I have all the other flavours too  Thanks @RichJB


----------



## Soutie

RichJB said:


> The Chocolate Milk is Wayne's earlier attempt. He's done a new one that uses Inw Milk Chocolate instead of TFA Double.
> 
> 4% *(INW)* *Milk Chocolate*
> 3%*(TPA)* *Vanilla Bean Ice Cream*
> 1%*(TPA)* *Meringue*
> 1%*(TPA)* *Marshmallow*
> 1%*(FW)* *Hazelnut*
> 0.5%*(CAP)* *Vanilla Custard*
> 2%*(TPA)* *Sweetener
> *
> Copyright and attribution Wayne Walker 2016 <--- just so's I don't go on da Wall of Shame or nuttin'.



Tried this and don't know if it's cause of summer or whatever but a warm chocolate milkshake Vape just didn't feel right. The Cuprian at least had the coolness In the creme de menthe to cool it down slightly. Was thinking of adding a smidge of koolada to maybe cool the milkshake down a little or I'll just let It steep till the world cools down a little..


----------



## RichJB

Strangely enough, warm chocolate vapes don't bother me. I can even take strawberry milkshake or ice cream as a warm vape. The one thing I can't countenance is warm cola. I made up HIC's FA Cola and Cherry mix and almost spat it out. Rather flat Coke that has been left on the dashboard of a car parked in the summer sun for six hours. Eeeeew. I had to drench it in Koolada to make it even mildly vapable.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Good morning guys. Have anyone tried the FA pre-blended series from FA? It would be nice to hear some suggestions on mixing percentages.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Petrus said:


> Good morning guys. Have anyone tried the FA pre-blended series from FA? It would be nice to hear some suggestions on mixing percentages.


The reason for my asking is I see on customer experiences the average vary between 6-10 percent, but the guideline as per FA is 5 percent.


----------



## Imtiaaz

Thanks @Greyz and @RichJB , I knew I should have consulted here first before making the purchase, oh well...nothing I can do now but mix it up and try it.


----------



## Carel

Hi guys does any one know where i can buy a nictone test kit ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Imtiaaz said:


> Thanks @Greyz and @RichJB , I knew I should have consulted here first before making the purchase, oh well...nothing I can do now but mix it up and try it.



A pleasure bud  You know this place is like an online DIY encyclopedia.


----------



## Greyz

Petrus said:


> The reason for my asking is I see on customer experiences the average vary between 6-10 percent, but the guideline as per FA is 5 percent.



I have tried a few of their range when I was gifted 7 of their new flavours. FA Glory is a great tobacco, I've mixed it up by itself at 1.75% and mixed with vanilla swirl at 2%- nice nutty tobacco but needs at least 3 weeks steep IMO then the nuttyness settles down and tobacco shines through more.
FA Up is a coffee concentrate and it has a very pleasant aroma and it nice and soft on the palate. More like a filter coffee than an espresso, which is what I like about it, not strong or over powering. I'd say this is the best coffee flavour I've tried and if you like coffee vapes you need this in your arsenal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> The reason for my asking is I see on customer experiences the average vary between 6-10 percent, but the guideline as per FA is 5 percent.


I got King Arthurs Pipe and Kingston Kick. Think I shall mix at 5 % and take it from there. Not much info on these FlavourArt UK custom mixes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> I got King Arthurs Pipe and Kingston Kick. Think I shall mix at 5 % and take it from there. Not much info on these FlavourArt UK custom mixes.



From FA UK

Kingston kick:
JAMAICA RUM 70% CLOVE 15% VAPEWIZARD 15%

No info on King Arthur's that I can find so far.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> I got King Arthurs Pipe and Kingston Kick. Think I shall mix at 5 % and take it from there. Not much info on these FlavourArt UK custom mixes.


I have read some guys mix King Arthur's Pipe at 10 percent, but I think it is to harsh, will give it a go at 8 percent and will report back in three weeks time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gareth Friedmam

Has anyone mixed bronuts using INW milk choc? Is it better than the original? I havnt mixed either but want to place an order soon


----------



## Waine

Hi guys

A "NET" question to test the ECIGSSA DIY encyclopedia.

Been doing DIY like crazy since the beginning of the month. Loving it! Making heaps of juice, with some mistakes and some good results. Totally absorbed by DIY. All part of the inevitable learning curve. 

A quick question. I have tons of different pipe tobacco's steeping in VG for 8 months. Basically the VG just covers the tobacco in the sealed glass jar. I try to shake it every day. Some jars have a bit of Vodka in the VG mix. Soon I will filter it 4X through coffee filters. 

If I wanted to use it as a concentrate, for example in the place of RY4 TFA, with other concentrates, what is the "ball park" percentage I should try? I was thinking in the lines of 15 to 20%.

I messed about with some earlier this year by mixing 50% with 50% of some commercial juice I wasn't enjoying, like Orange and some custards —6mg nic. I made a few 30 ml bottles. It tasted too strong. Didn't enjoy it much. Perhaps I never let it steep long enough. Tasted the other day. Still too strong. Actually some tasted really crappy. There must be a way I can make a pleasant tobacco flavored juice out of this.

Any advice much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Gareth, I don't think you can replace anything in the original with Inw Milk Choc, just add it to give more creamy chocolate. But I would in any case buy Inw Milk Chocolate. If you like Wayne's recipes, he uses it in Cuprian, Crooks and Creams and his latest Chocolate Milkshake. So it's not a "one hit wonder" flavour that is used in only one recipe. You can probably use Inw Milk Choc as a sub for chocs in many other choc recipes too. It's well worth getting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Any nice mint chocolate recipes and recipes using FA UP nico cappuccino type or macchiato ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

How's FA chocolate Brownie or is it cap?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Waine said:


> Hi guys
> 
> A "NET" question to test the ECIGSSA DIY encyclopedia.
> 
> Been doing DIY like crazy since the beginning of the month. Loving it! Making heaps of juice, with some mistakes and some good results. Totally absorbed by DIY. All part of the inevitable learning curve.
> 
> A quick question. I have tons of different pipe tobacco's steeping in VG for 8 months. Basically the VG just covers the tobacco in the sealed glass jar. I try to shake it every day. Some jars have a bit of Vodka in the VG mix. Soon I will filter it 4X through coffee filters.
> 
> If I wanted to use it as a concentrate, for example in the place of RY4 TFA, with other concentrates, what is the "ball park" percentage I should try? I was thinking in the lines of 15 to 20%.
> 
> I messed about with some earlier this year by mixing 50% with 50% of some commercial juice I wasn't enjoying, like Orange and some custards —6mg nic. I made a few 30 ml bottles. It tasted too strong. Didn't enjoy it much. Perhaps I never let it steep long enough. Tasted the other day. Still too strong. Actually some tasted really crappy. There must be a way I can make a pleasant tobacco flavored juice out of this.
> 
> Any advice much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow 8 months is quite a while. I use to steap it for a month and that normally came out pretty good. I never used VG though I found it was to thick to deal with wrt to filtering. Good luck with that it takes an age. My process was steap for a month in PG then filter ( coffee and lab filters) and used at 5%. I found it to be more of a filler than a forward flavour. Nice to fill out a tobacco mix but not so great stand alone.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> How's FA chocolate Brownie or is it cap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It is CAP and there is a TFA one too. From reports on here they both look good.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Anyone have a clone of this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Anyone have a strawberry pop rocks candy vape?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

How would you get popping candy, assuming that's what it is? Although, that said, my Merlin has developed a disturbing habit of the first puff (after a while of inactivity) going off pop like a firecracker. I can actually feel the 'impact' on my lips through the drip tip. So I guess that might approximate popping candy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Interesting, I guess it will just be a hard strawberry candy flavour. As Wayne says, you have to use your imagination in vaping. I'm working on a juice that is going to be called Lava Eruption. It's custom-designed for those who get horrible spit-back in their tanks.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## spiv

Hey guys, is there anywhere I can go to see what are the difference between the different creams?


----------



## kimbo

spiv said:


> Hey guys, is there anywhere I can go to see what are the difference between the different creams?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## kimbo

Guys i am looking for a nice Caramel Pear vape please if someone can help me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

RichJB said:


> Interesting, I guess it will just be a hard strawberry candy flavour. As Wayne says, you have to use your imagination in vaping. I'm working on a juice that is going to be called Lava Eruption. It's custom-designed for those who get horrible spit-back in their tanks.


Maybe some champagne to add a fizz

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

kimbo said:


>



Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

kimbo said:


>




Thanks @kimbo! I knew something existed but my Google skills let me down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

@kimbo this is a bit off the wall not as sweet as your usual pearamel vibe:

TFA Pear 3%
TFA RY4 Double 1.8 %
TFA Jamaican Rum 1.2 %
TFA Brown Sugar 1 %
TFA Sweet Cream 0.8 %

4 week steep for the caramel to be there in full

EDIT: if you want a sharper pear add 0.5% FA Fuji

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch

VapeSnow said:


> Fw creme de menthe 2%
> Inw Milk Chocolate 4%
> Tfa Marshmallow 2%
> Fa Fresh Cream 1%
> Inw Biscuit 0.5%
> Fa cookie 0.5%
> Tfa Graham cracker 1%
> Tfa Sweetner 0.85%


Definitely need to try this one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Glytch

Greyz said:


> Having made both, the Nana Cream is hands down one of my favourite hot summer day vapes. Make it you won't regret it! I've subbed LA Banana Cream for TFA when I ran out and it was still excellent. The Chocolate Milk not so much, made 50ml and gave away 40ml. If pushed for a rating I'd say it's "okay" at best.



I can't do Nana Cream. TFA Banana Cream is just the most awful thing I've ever tasted. However my buddy can't get enough of Nana Cream. I just don't like that it's a candy banana sweet instead of a fresh banana. Heard that other bananas are that great either and that TFA Banana Cream is the best of them. Guess I'll never get a nice banana vape.


----------



## VapeSnow

Glytch said:


> Definitely need to try this one! Thanks for sharing!



Enjoy it buddy. Steep it for three weeks!


----------



## Faheem777

VapeSnow said:


> Enjoy it buddy. Steep it for three weeks!



Great recipe man, I actually made my second batch tonight. Added some caramel so interested to see how that works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> @kimbo this is a bit off the wall not as sweet as your usual pearamel vibe:
> 
> TFA Pear 3%
> TFA RY4 Double 1.8 %
> TFA Jamaican Rum 1.2 %
> TFA Brown Sugar 1 %
> TFA Sweet Cream 0.8 %
> 
> 4 week steep for the caramel to be there in full
> 
> EDIT: if you want a sharper pear add 0.5% FA Fuji


Thank you


----------



## VapeSnow

Faheem777 said:


> Great recipe man, I actually made my second batch tonight. Added some caramel so interested to see how that works



What Caramel did you add?

Tfa caramel 2% will work great!


----------



## Faheem777

VapeSnow said:


> What Caramel did you add?
> 
> Tfa caramel 2% will work great!



Used the same caramel but at a more conservative percentage lol had to also sub the graham cracker (coz of the alcohol) for sugar cookie and it worked well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

I've been wanting to try make a good Peaches and Cream flavour, a la NCV Burst. I know I won't get close to a clone for a while so I'm glad I have a store near me that sells 100ml bottles of the stuff. 
I was thinking... Would a cream base like the one from the Unicorn Milk recipe work with other fruits like Peaches? I'll need a mix of Juicy Peach (TFA I think) and White Peach (can't remember right now) but I think it would work. 

Am I on the right track or will that cream be a bit too heavy for the Peach flavour?


----------



## kyle_redbull

I see this salted caramel juice is becoming popular any good recipes?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> I see this salted caramel juice is becoming popular any good recipes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-recipes.t26446/#post-409761

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> @kimbo this is a bit off the wall not as sweet as your usual pearamel vibe:
> 
> TFA Pear 3%
> TFA RY4 Double 1.8 %
> TFA Jamaican Rum 1.2 %
> TFA Brown Sugar 1 %
> TFA Sweet Cream 0.8 %
> 
> 4 week steep for the caramel to be there in full
> 
> EDIT: if you want a sharper pear add 0.5% FA Fuji



How does TFA's pear compare to FA's? I've been working on a caramel pear for a while now - I like where I've got the caramel profile but I've been struggling to get the pear right. 

And I like your idea of using RY4 double for the caramel - assuming that's what it's there for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Huffapuff said:


> How does TFA's pear compare to FA's? I've been working on a caramel pear for a while now - I like where I've got the caramel profile but I've been struggling to get the pear right.
> 
> And I like your idea of using RY4 double for the caramel - assuming that's what it's there for.


TFA pear is great, I cant compare it to FA as I have no experience with that one. The TFA is a slightly dry pear with that paw-paw like 'tang' is the only way I can describe it. Think salad as opposed to fruit candy it alwaus stays a real pear. Mixing it too strong is a horrible thing though... just horrible.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## VapeDude

spiv said:


> I've been wanting to try make a good Peaches and Cream flavour, a la NCV Burst. I know I won't get close to a clone for a while so I'm glad I have a store near me that sells 100ml bottles of the stuff.
> I was thinking... Would a cream base like the one from the Unicorn Milk recipe work with other fruits like Peaches? I'll need a mix of Juicy Peach (TFA I think) and White Peach (can't remember right now) but I think it would work.
> 
> Am I on the right track or will that cream be a bit too heavy for the Peach flavour?



If you haven't seen this already : http://diyordievaping.com/2016/11/14/top-5-diy-e-liquid-support-bases-beginner-diy-tips/

Good place to start

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## spiv

VapeDude said:


> If you haven't seen this already : http://diyordievaping.com/2016/11/14/top-5-diy-e-liquid-support-bases-beginner-diy-tips/
> 
> Good place to start



Thanks! 
I actually watched this last night. Going to give it a bash this weekend.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Huffapuff said:


> How does TFA's pear compare to FA's? I've been working on a caramel pear for a while now - I like where I've got the caramel profile but I've been struggling to get the pear right.
> 
> And I like your idea of using RY4 double for the caramel - assuming that's what it's there for.



If u get that Caramel Pear balance right, please share...asseblief!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch

Rude Rudi said:


> If u get that Caramel Pear balance right, please share...asseblief!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I've actually started working on this. Currently on this:

FA Pear 3%
TFA Bavarian Cream 4%
FA Coco' (Coconut) 1%
EM 1 drop per 10ml

Awaiting my Black Friday order from The Flavour Mill and I am going to try adding FA Caramel starting at 1%.

I find that the coconut needs some decent steeping time to start behaving itself. The FA Pear still needs more prominence but I doubt upping it to 5% is the right way to go (it is an FA flavour after all). Strangely enough the TFA Bavarian Cream at 3% seems just about right. Might add Marshmallow 1% and Meringue 1% to give it more of a rich, sweet, juicy mouth feel.

The experiment continues....


----------



## Deckie

kimbo said:


> Guys i am looking for a nice Caramel Pear vape please if someone can help me





Rude Rudi said:


> If u get that Caramel Pear balance right, please share...asseblief!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



@kimbo 

INW - Pear - 4%
TFA - Caramel - 1.5%
TFA - Cheesecake G/C - 3%
INW - Biscuit - 1%
TFA - Brown Sugar - 0.5%
FA - Fresh Cream - 2%
TFA - Banana - 0.5%

Perfect balance.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Deckie said:


> INW - Pear - 4%
> TFA - Caramel - 1.5%
> TFA - Cheesecake G/C - 3%
> INW - Biscuit - 1%
> TFA - Brown Sugar - 0.5%
> FA - Fresh Cream - 2%
> TFA - Banana - 0.5%
> 
> Perfect balance.



Nice one, thanks so much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncan_ji

Ah ha! Just found a use for that INW pear lying around here but....its to sub the INW biscuit for FA cookie. Whats the thinking? It should work?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

duncan_ji said:


> Ah ha! Just found a use for that INW pear lying around here but....its to sub the INW biscuit for FA cookie. Whats the thinking? It should work?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Should work, start low & work upwards, say at 0.5%. Another option is CAP Sugar Cookie V2 @ 1%, adjust from there till you are happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice one, thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Enjoy, I worked on this for a couple of months till I was happy. Something else I'm going to try with it is add Key Lime @ 1%. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Deckie said:


> @kimbo
> 
> INW - Pear - 4%
> TFA - Caramel - 1.5%
> TFA - Cheesecake G/C - 3%
> INW - Biscuit - 1%
> TFA - Brown Sugar - 0.5%
> FA - Fresh Cream - 2%
> TFA - Banana - 0.5%
> 
> Perfect balance.



Just made this and it is amazing! Ready as a Shake and Vape - can't wait for it to rest!

I have no banana, only have Banana Nut Bread and Banana Split Cap...could either of these work or rather skip?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo

Deckie said:


> @kimbo
> 
> INW - Pear - 4%
> TFA - Caramel - 1.5%
> TFA - Cheesecake G/C - 3%
> INW - Biscuit - 1%
> TFA - Brown Sugar - 0.5%
> FA - Fresh Cream - 2%
> TFA - Banana - 0.5%
> 
> Perfect balance.


Thank you! 

Short the INW but that is what Monday is for  

Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## Huffapuff

Rude Rudi said:


> If u get that Caramel Pear balance right, please share...asseblief!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I certainly will - just not happy with it at the moment. I've got TFA's Pear on the way so I'll start playing with the two pears and see what happens.


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> @kimbo
> 
> INW - Pear - 4%
> TFA - Caramel - 1.5%
> TFA - Cheesecake G/C - 3%
> INW - Biscuit - 1%
> TFA - Brown Sugar - 0.5%
> FA - Fresh Cream - 2%
> TFA - Banana - 0.5%
> 
> Perfect balance.


We need this in the Dessert Recipes thread?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> We need this in the Dessert Recipes thread?


Please then I can find it easy again

Sent from my SM-G900F

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Rude Rudi said:


> Just made this and it is amazing! Ready as a Shake and Vape - can't wait for it to rest!
> 
> I have no banana, only have Banana Nut Bread and Banana Split Cap...could either of these work or rather skip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would rather leave it out, banana nut bread & banana split aren't going to do justice, bear in mind though that the TFA Banana brings another dimension & doesn't allow the Pear to be too dominant, i.e. In my Serpent 25,Clapton coil @ 0.6ohm , 28W, the Pear is the dominant flavour with just that something lurking behind (Banana), yesterday I got a Merlin - this is basically a MTL using the single coil deck - same build but vaping at 22W - the banana shines through & the pear lurking behind but in a more prominent fashion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> We need this in the Dessert Recipes thread?


Excellent @Andre , I'll post the recipe under that thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Deckie said:


> I would rather leave it out, banana nut bread & banana split aren't going to do justice, bear in mind though that the TFA Banana brings another dimension & doesn't allow the Pear to be too dominant, i.e. In my Serpent 25,Clapton coil @ 0.6ohm , 28W, the Pear is the dominant flavour with just that something lurking behind (Banana), yesterday I got a Merlin - this is basically a MTL using the single coil deck - same build but vaping at 22W - the banana shines through & the pear lurking behind but in a more prominent fashion.



Thanks, thought as much.

What's your recommend steep here? To be honest, I have 10 mils left so will make another large batch now.

On another note - I have the local Juicy Pear and Caramel from Creamy Clouds and your recipe kicks butt, big time! It makes the commercial juice appear like a puppy vs this beast! Spot on man, spot on!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks, thought as much.
> 
> What's your recommend steep here? To be honest, I have 10 mils left so will make another large batch now.
> 
> On another note - I have the local Juicy Pear and Caramel from Creamy Clouds and your recipe kicks butt, big time! It makes the commercial juice appear like a puppy vs this beast! Spot on man, spot on!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


1 week at the least, better after 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

Hi All

Any idea which cherry and blueberry concentrate is used in the respective Twisp juices?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Jeeezz...what a weekend. Made all my juices to be ready for the December holidays as I suddenly realised that I need a good steep on most of them to be ready in time before I head off!

Some old, some new, but a good mix...

Watermelon Bubblegum
HumBug
Kanzi
Millionaire shortbread (test)
Smores
Neolatte
Rusty pelican
Strawnana 
Geography - French quarter
Pear and Caramel
Dr Crimmy's Strawberry overdose
Not yo mamma's apple pie
Cuprian
HIC's Eggnog
Honeydewey

Should be sorted now...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Glytch

Rude Rudi said:


> Not yo mamma's apple pie



Please share this recipe! Looking for a good apple pie.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Glytch said:


> Please share this recipe! Looking for a good apple pie.



Here you go... it is a stunner!

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/833029/Not Yo Mama's Apple Pie



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Rude Rudi said:


> Jeeezz...what a weekend. Made all my juices to be ready for the December holidays as I suddenly realised that I need a good steep on most of them to be ready in time before I head off!
> 
> Some old, some new, but a good mix...
> 
> Watermelon Bubblegum
> HumBug
> Kanzi
> Millionaire shortbread (test)
> Smores
> Neolatte
> Rusty pelican
> Strawnana
> Geography - French quarter
> Pear and Caramel
> Dr Crimmy's Strawberry overdose
> Not yo mamma's apple pie
> Cuprian
> HIC's Eggnog
> Honeydewey
> 
> Should be sorted now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Rusty Pelican?


----------



## acorn

Huffapuff said:


> Rusty Pelican?


Possibly this? 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/802460/Rusty+Pelican

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rude Rudi said:


> Jeeezz...what a weekend. Made all my juices to be ready for the December holidays as I suddenly realised that I need a good steep on most of them to be ready in time before I head off!
> 
> Some old, some new, but a good mix...
> 
> Watermelon Bubblegum
> HumBug
> Kanzi
> Millionaire shortbread (test)
> Smores
> Neolatte
> Rusty pelican
> Strawnana
> Geography - French quarter
> Pear and Caramel
> Dr Crimmy's Strawberry overdose
> Not yo mamma's apple pie
> Cuprian
> HIC's Eggnog
> Honeydewey
> 
> Should be sorted now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



oh hell @Rude Rudi thx for reminding..forgot abt this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash

Hey guys. Anyone have a good recipe for a skittles type of vape. Even something along the nerdz taste. Sweet, fruity and perhaps and like sour and tangy hints

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

acorn said:


> Possibly this?
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/802460/Rusty+Pelican
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk




Sorry, yes - the Rusty Pelican is the one on ELR. It sounds and smells amazing!!! Needed a use for my butterscotch ripple and bam!!!

If the description is anything to go by, this will be winner!!

_*Rusty Pelican is a rich butterscotch ice cream scooped and wrapped in a golden crepe, and topped with toasted hazelnuts and a drizzle of caramel.*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

Hey guys

Looking for concentrate recommendations for:
1) Pear
2) Pineapple
3) Mango
4) Peach
5) Blueberry
6) Cherry
7) Grape

I mainly make dessert type recipes so I don't have much experience with the fruity flavours. Sorry for the long list.

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## Caveman

Rude Rudi said:


> Sorry, yes - the Rusty Pelican is the one on ELR. It sounds and smells amazing!!! Needed a use for my butterscotch ripple and bam!!!
> 
> If the description is anything to go by, this will be winner!!
> 
> _*Rusty Pelican is a rich butterscotch ice cream scooped and wrapped in a golden crepe, and topped with toasted hazelnuts and a drizzle of caramel.*_


I have everything except Butter Pecan . Might try it without though


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking for concentrate recommendations for:
> 1) Pear
> 2) Pineapple
> 3) Mango
> 4) Peach
> 5) Blueberry
> 6) Cherry
> 7) Grape
> 
> I mainly make dessert type recipes so I don't have much experience with the fruity flavours. Sorry for the long list.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated


This recipe is the perfect mango.
For a grape influence I can recommend this "Fanta Grape float".


----------



## Faheem777

Andre said:


> This recipe is the perfect mango.
> For a grape influence I can recommend this "Fanta Grape float".



Thanks @Andre, I actually love Fanta grape! Can vanilla classic be subbed with another vanilla (classic is like the only vanilla I do not have)?


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> Thanks @Andre, I actually love Fanta grape! Can vanilla classic be subbed with another vanilla (classic is like the only vanilla I do not have)?


Imo any other vanilla should work in there. The closest you have to the vanilla extract flavour you buy in the grocery store for bakery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Recently I've been experiencing a growing aversion to CAP's Vanilla Custard v1 - it's eggy notes have started to cloy and I'm finding it quite unpleasant. Sometimes it's all I can taste in a juice.

What can I use as a work-around or substitute? Anyone else experiencing this?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caveman

Huffapuff said:


> Recently I've been experiencing a growing aversion to CAP's Vanilla Custard v1 - it's eggy notes have started to cloy and I'm finding it quite unpleasant. Sometimes it's all I can taste in a juice.
> 
> What can I use as a work-around or substitute? Anyone else experiencing this?


I have found the same, if I do use it I use it at very low percentages. I find FA Custard a worthy substitute for me. Note you will not get the heavy custard note from it tho

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rude Rudi said:


> Jeeezz...what a weekend. Made all my juices to be ready for the December holidays as I suddenly realised that I need a good steep on most of them to be ready in time before I head off!
> 
> Some old, some new, but a good mix...
> 
> Watermelon Bubblegum
> HumBug
> Kanzi
> Millionaire shortbread (test)
> Smores
> Neolatte
> Rusty pelican
> Strawnana
> Geography - French quarter
> Pear and Caramel
> Dr Crimmy's Strawberry overdose
> Not yo mamma's apple pie
> Cuprian
> HIC's Eggnog
> Honeydewey
> 
> Should be sorted now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup the 'steeping' section of the juice vault looking quite busy this side too. Including what I am testing for a mate 22 juices to be ready over Dec

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Caveman said:


> I have found the same, if I do use it I use it at very low percentages. I find FA Custard a worthy substitute for me. Note you will not get the heavy custard note from it tho
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Yeah, I'm going to start playing around with it at lower %s and see what happens. Luckily I really enjoy FA's Custard, but it's not quite the same.


----------



## rogue zombie

Huffapuff said:


> Recently I've been experiencing a growing aversion to CAP's Vanilla Custard v1 - it's eggy notes have started to cloy and I'm finding it quite unpleasant. Sometimes it's all I can taste in a juice.
> 
> What can I use as a work-around or substitute? Anyone else experiencing this?



I don't think CAP Custard is all that.

It starts off well, but after half an hour, I don't know why but I just start looking for something else. I can't explain why or what I don't like. I do like it in small doses where it's just adding to other main ingredient. 

I find the same with FLV Custard - great at first, but tire of it quickly.

I haven't tried FA Custard alone. Might do that, before I totally give up on custards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

rogue zombie said:


> I don't think CAP Custard is all that.
> 
> It starts off well, but after half an hour, I don't know why but I just start looking for something else. I can't explain why or what I don't like. I do like it in small doses where it's just adding to other main ingredient.
> 
> I find the same with FLV Custard - great at first, but tire of it quickly.
> 
> I haven't tried FA Custard alone. Might do that, before I totally give up on custards.



Some people just can't vape custards. Maybe that's us...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

A flavour enhancer to impart the freezing chill of the Polar Icecaps into your liquid, Polar Blast will send a shiver down your spine whilst allowing your flavours to sparkle through with crystal clear brilliance.

We suggest using 1-2% mixed with other flavors since it's taste is "as neutral as possible".

*Mint and Menthol free*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

That looks super @Andre !
Thanks 
I get chills of joy reading that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

Andre said:


> A flavour enhancer to impart the freezing chill of the Polar Icecaps into your liquid, Polar Blast will send a shiver down your spine whilst allowing your flavours to sparkle through with crystal clear brilliance.
> 
> We suggest using 1-2% mixed with other flavors since it's taste is "as neutral as possible".
> 
> *Mint and Menthol free*



This is exciting. I'm keen to try it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Andre said:


> A flavour enhancer to impart the freezing chill of the Polar Icecaps into your liquid, Polar Blast will send a shiver down your spine whilst allowing your flavours to sparkle through with crystal clear brilliance.
> 
> We suggest using 1-2% mixed with other flavors since it's taste is "as neutral as possible".
> 
> *Mint and Menthol free*



FA's answer to Koolada?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> A flavour enhancer to impart the freezing chill of the Polar Icecaps into your liquid, Polar Blast will send a shiver down your spine whilst allowing your flavours to sparkle through with crystal clear brilliance.
> 
> We suggest using 1-2% mixed with other flavors since it's taste is "as neutral as possible".
> 
> *Mint and Menthol free*



I definitely want that. Is it available here yet?


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I definitely want that. Is it available here yet?


Nope, not that I know of, but I have brought it to the attention of all the DIY vendors here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> A flavour enhancer to impart the freezing chill of the Polar Icecaps into your liquid, Polar Blast will send a shiver down your spine whilst allowing your flavours to sparkle through with crystal clear brilliance.
> 
> We suggest using 1-2% mixed with other flavors since it's taste is "as neutral as possible".
> 
> *Mint and Menthol free*


Spoke to a guy from Brazil at the VC store in CT. He actually warned me off this stuff reckons he got stomach problems and other irritations that went away when he stopped using it. This was very recently, day I got my VGOD so less than 2 weeks. Topic came up when I offered him some XXX and he refused for this reason, apparently he cant do any kind of menthol after that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Deckie said:


> @kimbo
> 
> INW - Pear - 4%
> TFA - Caramel - 1.5%
> TFA - Cheesecake G/C - 3%
> INW - Biscuit - 1%
> TFA - Brown Sugar - 0.5%
> FA - Fresh Cream - 2%
> TFA - Banana - 0.5%
> 
> Perfect balance.


@Deckie i have a batch brewing minus the banana 

I was thinking to sub the banana with 0.5% FA Fuji Apple


----------



## Deckie

kimbo said:


> @Deckie i have a batch brewing minus the banana
> 
> I was thinking to sub the banana with 0.5% FA Fuji Apple


@kimbo that could be interesting. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## kimbo

Will do 

Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> For the best Coffee Cake in town: FA Nonna's Cake - 3%, FA Tiramisu - 1%, FA Jamaican Rum - 1%


I want to try this @Andre. How long does it need to steep?
I am trying hard with this steeping thing....it does make a difference!


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I want to try this @Andre. How long does it need to steep?
> I am trying hard with this steeping thing....it does make a difference!


Recipe here. A few days steeping says the creator. I would let it steep for a minimum of one week. It is yummy.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB

Ooh, I've been looking for something to use Nonna's and Tiramisu in, recipes aren't thick on the ground for these two. Sounds great @Andre, I'll give it a go, thanks.


----------



## GregF

@RichJB it just goes to show, there is a lot going on in these threads that we miss.
@Andre threw this this out a good few posts back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, one needs to keep a close watch. In busy times, threads fall off the main index quickly and one misses stuff. Now that I have got some more tobaccos in (shout out and big thanks to @method1), I really need to go back and read the whole Tobacco thread from the start again. That is like a whole evening's work  but well worth the time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @RichJB it just goes to show, there is a lot going on in these threads that we miss.
> @Andre threw this this out a good few posts back.


This was first mentioned as a stunner by @rogue zombie in July 2016 here.
If you and @RichJB like it, we shall have to record it in the Bakery thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> This was first mentioned as a stunner by @rogue zombie in July 2016 here.
> If you and @RichJB like it, we shall have to record it in the Bakery thread.


I still make it regularly. Great recipe 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> This was first mentioned as a stunner by @rogue zombie in July 2016 here.
> If you and @RichJB like it, we shall have to record it in the Bakery thread.


I'll be making it tonight as well. I've been meaning to make it for months but it completely slipped my mind. Saw your post some time ago and instantly recognized it as a recipe from HIC and got what I needed in my monthly buy. Yay

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

OK @Andre no need to wait for me or @RichJB to like it.
You like it, as do others, so post it in the Bakery thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Anyone used FA Milk before? Any suggestions on %'s?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch

Any suggestions for subbing FA Marshmallow with CAP Marshmallow? I have a few recipes lined up using Wayne's 1:1 FA Meringue:FA Marshmallow. I don't have FA only CAP. Can use CAP Marshmallow in the same ratio? TIA.


----------



## Caveman

Glytch said:


> Any suggestions for subbing FA Marshmallow with CAP Marshmallow? I have a few recipes lined up using Wayne's 1:1 FA Meringue:FA Marshmallow. I don't have FA only CAP. Can use CAP Marshmallow in the same ratio? TIA.


I have done that with good success in the past. 1:1 is fine for me. I find the cap to be slightly sweeter, doesn't bother me, but just FYI

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hi all,

I have been looking at the below recipe for Kreed's custard:

Ethyl Maltol - 1%
French Vanilla (CAP) - 4.5%
New York Cheesecake (CAP) - 4.5%
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) - 6%

Firstly, has anyone tried it and what are your thoughts if you have? Secondly, I was thinking of adding in some LA Banana Cream at 4%, what do you guys think?

I kind of made it my practice it come and ask here first before going ahead and mixing anything as I always receive brilliant advise from you guys.

TIA


----------



## Rude Rudi

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been looking at the below recipe for Kreed's custard:
> 
> Ethyl Maltol - 1%
> French Vanilla (CAP) - 4.5%
> New York Cheesecake (CAP) - 4.5%
> Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) - 6%
> 
> Firstly, has anyone tried it and what are your thoughts if you have? Secondly, I was thinking of adding in some LA Banana Cream at 4%, what do you guys think?
> 
> I kind of made it my practice it come and ask here first before going ahead and mixing anything as I always receive brilliant advise from you guys.
> 
> TIA



I've made this a couple of times and it is a slolic custard - nice balance and body. I'm sure the Banana Cream will work a treat in here - sounds delish!!!


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rude Rudi said:


> I've made this a couple of times and it is a slolic custard - nice balance and body. I'm sure the Banana Cream will work a treat in here - sounds delish!!!



Thank you so much @Rude Rudi, one last thing, does 4% LA Banana cream sound like a good percentage? I think I read somewhere that 5% gives a very prominent banana flavor, and I would like it to be more of a slight top note and not to overpowering


----------



## Rude Rudi

Imtiaaz said:


> Thank you so much @Rude Rudi, one last thing, does 4% LA Banana cream sound like a good percentage? I think I read somewhere that 5% gives a very prominent banana flavor, and I would like it to be more of a slight top note and not to overpowering



Mmmm...I only use TFA Banana Cream so not sure about the LA "strength". I would start a bit lower, perhaps 2.5% and adjust up. As they say, you can always add but you cannot take away!

Anyone else have experience with LA Banana Cream?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rude Rudi said:


> Mmmm...I only use TFA Banana Cream so not sure about the LA "strength". I would start a bit lower, perhaps 2.5% and adjust up. As they say, you can always add but you cannot take away!
> 
> Anyone else have experience with LA Banana Cream?



So true @Rude Rudi, will wait to hear the guys thoughts are on the LA banana cream %, I really want to get it as close to right on the first attempt as possible, because as you know the recipe takes 6 weeks to steep and nothing worse than waiting 6 weeks and its not right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

Rude Rudi said:


> Mmmm...I only use TFA Banana Cream so not sure about the LA "strength". I would start a bit lower, perhaps 2.5% and adjust up. As they say, you can always add but you cannot take away!
> 
> Anyone else have experience with LA Banana Cream?



well Fizzmustards Nana cream and that runs at 5% LA Banana Cream. Although I didn't particularly enjoy the flavor profile myself, other people I let taste the juice loved it and my wife ended up finishing up the batch I made.

At 5% it is a very strong note and I can easily see it overpowering a recipe. Standalone it doesn't seem as creamy as the TFA version, I well prefer the TFA version.

EDIT: yeah 4% is too much, start around 2% - 2.5%

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Soutie said:


> well Fizzmustards Nana cream and that runs at 5% LA Banana Cream. Although I didn't particularly enjoy the flavor profile myself, other people I let taste the juice loved it and my wife ended up finishing up the batch I made.
> 
> At 5% it is a very strong note and I can easily see it overpowering a recipe. Standalone it doesn't seem as creamy as the TFA version, I well prefer the TFA version.



That's awesome advise, thanks @Soutie. I have some Nana cream steeping in the cupboard and I on the other hand like the flavor profile. Hence the left over LA banana cream to go into the custard. I read on E liquid recipes site that Kreed himself recommends 4% and if you want a bit more banana then 5%. So far it seems like 4% is a good way to go, will hear what @Greyz and @Andre have to say.


----------



## Andre

Imtiaaz said:


> That's awesome advise, thanks @Soutie. I have some Nana cream steeping in the cupboard and I on the other hand like the flavor profile. Hence the left over LA banana cream to go into the custard. I read on E liquid recipes site that Kreed himself recommends 4% and if you want a bit more banana then 5%. So far it seems like 4% is a good way to go, will hear what @Greyz and @Andre have to say.


I am not a custard or banana juice fan, especially not banana. As this is a Kreed recipe, methinks he should know best and I would have followed his 4 % recommendation. From what I have read of LA Banana it is not an overly strong flavour.


----------



## Imtiaaz

Andre said:


> I am not a custard or banana juice fan, especially not banana. As this is a Kreed recipe, methinks he should know best and I would have followed his 4 % recommendation. From what I have read of LA Banana it is not an overly strong flavour.



I concur, it is a very mellow banana so I do think the 4% will be fine. You were like the complete wrong person to ask advise for on this one lol, but thanks for the input @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Imtiaaz said:


> I concur, it is a very mellow banana so I do think the 4% will be fine. You were like the complete wrong person to ask advise for on this one lol, but thanks for the input @Andre


Hehe, I was never a dessert fan either, but with DIY I am slowly but surely getting to love some dessert juices too, even a custard. One should never say never.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Andre said:


> Hehe, I was never a dessert fan either, but with DIY I am slowly but surely getting to love some dessert juices too, even a custard. One should never say never.



Have you tried the butter almond custard from the DIYorDIE mixers competition @Andre 

It is the one custard I really really enjoy, and such a simple recipe too.

4% CAP vanilla custard V1
1% FA Almond
3.5% FW Butterscotch ripple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Soutie said:


> Have you tried the butter almond custard from the DIYorDIE mixers competition @Andre
> 
> It is the one custard I really really enjoy, and such a simple recipe too.
> 
> 4% CAP vanilla custard V1
> 1% FA Almond
> 3.5% FW Butterscotch ripple


Now you are pushing it! 
Tried the Apple Buttah and hated it.
Just joking, shall put the butter almond custard on my list. Of course, the 1st Law applies!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Can anyone recommend a good cupcake concentrate?

I'm not winning with the TFA one. It just tastes like a random bakery "thing" to me... not defined or on point.


----------



## Caveman

Soutie said:


> Have you tried the butter almond custard from the DIYorDIE mixers competition @Andre
> 
> It is the one custard I really really enjoy, and such a simple recipe too.
> 
> 4% CAP vanilla custard V1
> 1% FA Almond
> 3.5% FW Butterscotch ripple


Well look at that. I have all the concentrates.. I might give this a try. Don't like VC much but hey it's worth a shot

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

rogue zombie said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cupcake concentrate?
> 
> I'm not winning with the TFA one. It just tastes like a random bakery "thing" to me... not defined or on point.


Don't say that, I have TFA Vanilla Cupcake sitting at customs.. maybe my caveman taste buds taste it differently  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Caveman said:


> Don't say that, I have TFA Vanilla Cupcake sitting at customs.. maybe my caveman taste buds taste it differently
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Lol 

Pallettes do differ. And I bought it because it seems popular.



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

@rogue zombie, I seem to be punting Loc Shortbread all over the place today but it might work. You will get vanilla and rich, smooth, buttery bakery from it. Not much texture, though, and no frosting. Maybe a mix of that with some Inw Biscuit for texture/cupcake lightness and Cake Batter Dip for frosting? That will push it in the direction of Manson's Birthday Cake (Biscuit and CBD), which is probably not a bad thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

RichJB said:


> @rogue zombie, I seem to be punting Loc Shortbread all over the place today but it might work. You will get vanilla and rich, smooth, buttery bakery from it. Not much texture, though, and no frosting. Maybe a mix of that with some Inw Biscuit for texture/cupcake lightness and Cake Batter Dip for frosting? That will push it in the direction of Manson's Birthday Cake (Biscuit and CBD), which is probably not a bad thing



Ye I wanted that Loc Shortbread anyway, so I will try it.

Thank you, I will have a look at Mansons cake to.


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cupcake concentrate?
> 
> I'm not winning with the TFA one. It just tastes like a random bakery "thing" to me... not defined or on point.


CAP Vanilla Cupcake seems to be popular?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> CAP Vanilla Cupcake seems to be popular?


Oh is it. I will have a look at that to, thank you.

Also after RichJB mentioned Biscuit, I remembered that I get "fluffy" bakery from CAP Sugar Cookie V1, so I'm going to give that a bash to. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

All Vanilla Cupcakes just mask my mixes. Meh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> All Vanilla Cupcakes just mask my mixes. Meh.



Funny you say that. I tried a Blueberry Cupcake before, put enough BLueberry in it, and after 2 weeks nada.

It is possible though - two of my favourite juices were Blueberry Muffin by Seattle Vape co. and now Paulies Blueberry Cupcake. Both of which were definitely 'Blueberry tasting'.


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> @rogue zombie, I seem to be punting Loc Shortbread all over the place today but it might work. You will get vanilla and rich, smooth, buttery bakery from it. Not much texture, though, and no frosting. Maybe a mix of that with some Inw Biscuit for texture/cupcake lightness and Cake Batter Dip for frosting? That will push it in the direction of Manson's Birthday Cake (Biscuit and CBD), which is probably not a bad thing


Now that you mention shortbread, I was thinking adding some INW milk chocolate and a bit of biscuit could make a really good chocolate shortbread cookie type thing. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted

Hey, I hope this is the right thread for this. 

I received FA Yoghurt as a freebie and was wondering what it can be used in decided to experiment a bit with 

TFA Mango 6%
TFA Peach (Juicy) 8%
TFA Strawberry (Ripe) 3%
And just to try it out and see 
FA Yoghurt 2%

Does that look okay? Any advice on a steeping time?


----------



## rogue zombie

Paraddicted said:


> Hey, I hope this is the right thread for this.
> 
> I received FA Yoghurt as a freebie and was wondering what it can be used in decided to experiment a bit with
> 
> TFA Mango 6%
> TFA Peach (Juicy) 8%
> TFA Strawberry (Ripe) 3%
> And just to try it out and see
> FA Yoghurt 2%
> 
> Does that look okay? Any advice on a steeping time?


I'm not familiar with FA Yog but usually FA is 2-4% in strength.

And I think your Peach is a bit high. I havent used it in awhile but I don't remember using it above 6%

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Caveman said:


> Now that you mention shortbread, I was thinking adding some INW milk chocolate and a bit of biscuit could make a really good chocolate shortbread cookie type thing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Sounds good!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

@Paraddicted, good luck with yogurt, I've found it very difficult to mix with. Sour just doesn't vape very well imo. FWIW, Wayne adds half a percent of FA Meringue and FA Caramel to his yogurt, along with some ethyl maltol or sweetener to form a base. He then layers his fruit on top of that. Predictably, he used a TFA Ripe/Cap Sweet Strawberry blend (4% of each). I used FA Forrest Mix (berries) instead. It wasn't awful but nothing to write home about either. He uses Cap Creamy Yogurt at 5%, maybe 2-3% FA would be right. Apparently the yogurts are fairly similar although I would imagine that FA's is a bit more 'authentic' (read: sour). If Cap's Creamy is this sour, I don't even want to try Greek.

The berries top note is fine but it gives a dark sour note aftertaste which, I guess, is what you want with yogurt. But real yogurt sour is tasty, this wasn't. I felt inclined to load up some sweetener but that kinda defeats the object. I want a yogurt, not a cream. I used EM rather than sweetener in my mix, I should maybe have gone for the overall sweetness of sucralose instead. Or a sweeter top note. I'm inclined to try this with Loco Mango. It also needs quite a steep imo, don't try it before three weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted

rogue zombie said:


> I'm not familiar with FA Yog but usually FA is 2-4% in strength.
> 
> And I think your Peach is a bit high. I havent used it in awhile but I don't remember using it above 6%
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



Oh man like I said first time experimenting other than using a recipe and wanted that peach guess I over did it just a bit  thank you for the response will keep it in mind about the peach, the yoghurt wanted to start low to see what it's about will try lowering the peach depending on how this liquid vapes and if I make it again. 



RichJB said:


> @Paraddicted, good luck with yogurt, I've found it very difficult to mix with. Sour just doesn't vape very well imo. FWIW, Wayne adds half a percent of FA Meringue and FA Caramel to his yogurt, along with some ethyl maltol or sweetener to form a base. He then layers his fruit on top of that. Predictably, he used a TFA Ripe/Cap Sweet Strawberry blend (4% of each). I used FA Forrest Mix (berries) instead. It wasn't awful but nothing to write home about either. He uses Cap Creamy Yogurt at 5%, maybe 2-3% FA would be right. Apparently the yogurts are fairly similar although I would imagine that FA's is a bit more 'authentic' (read: sour). If Cap's Creamy is this sour, I don't even want to try Greek.
> 
> The berries top note is fine but it gives a dark sour note aftertaste which, I guess, is what you want with yogurt. But real yogurt sour is tasty, this wasn't. I felt inclined to load up some sweetener but that kinda defeats the object. I want a yogurt, not a cream. I used EM rather than sweetener in my mix, I should maybe have gone for the overall sweetness of sucralose instead. Or a sweeter top note. I'm inclined to try this with Loco Mango. It also needs quite a steep imo, don't try it before three weeks.



Thank you for the response. It can sit in a draw for a while. If you do try it any notes would be appreciated. Got to try or We'd never know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, I'll play with it a lot more. I can live off real life yogurt so I really, really want a yog vape. But it's one of those things, like boerewors, that just doesn't translate that well to vaping. I think it will come down to what you pair it with. Berries seemed like a natural choice to me because supermarkets always have berry yogurts. But I reckon something like FA Mangosteen could hit the spot. Or even caramel. Caramel yogurt kicks butt.


----------



## Paraddicted

RichJB said:


> Yeah, I'll play with it a lot more. I can live off real life yogurt so I really, really want a yog vape. But it's one of those things, like boerewors, that just doesn't translate that well to vaping. I think it will come down to what you pair it with. Berries seemed like a natural choice to me because supermarkets always have berry yogurts. But I reckon something like FA Mangosteen could hit the spot. Or even caramel. Caramel yogurt kicks butt.



I'm the same with yoghurt so having one that would vape well would be nice but as you say it would be hard to get right. Guess the concentrates to get list will continue growing.


----------



## boxerulez

RichJB said:


> Yeah, I'll play with it a lot more. I can live off real life yogurt so I really, really want a yog vape. But it's one of those things, like boerewors, that just doesn't translate that well to vaping. I think it will come down to what you pair it with. Berries seemed like a natural choice to me because supermarkets always have berry yogurts. But I reckon something like FA Mangosteen could hit the spot. Or even caramel. Caramel yogurt kicks butt.


YeOldeOke really does a good yoghurt panacotta base but i know we will never het that recipe out of him.

When I used to buy liquids I tried a few of his juices and the forrest berry yoghurt was fantastic.

After steeping it for a month though because the nicotine really had hit hard in my batch.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paraddicted

boxerulez said:


> YeOldeOke really does a good yoghurt panacotta base but i know we will never het that recipe out of him.
> 
> When I used to buy liquids I tried a few of his juices and the forrest berry yoghurt was fantastic.
> 
> After steeping it for a month though because the nicotine really had hit hard in my batch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



Some Berry is definitely the way forward on this.


----------



## boxerulez

I had also picked up a Yoghurt and mixed a simple mix with what i had in excess in the flavour box. See attached.

Not disgusting but also nothing spectacular. Leaving it to steep. Will re visit over the holidays.







Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Oh, if he has a Forest Berry Yogurt then my instincts were right. It is a natural pairing. It's hard though as berries are often tart. Add that to sour yogurt and it's cheek-puckering time. Actually, I took this out of the steeping cupboard and am vaping again now after a five-week steep. It's not bad at all. Still not where I want it, though.


----------



## rogue zombie

@Parradicted but try it first after a good week or two. It's a pretty high % recipe! so give it time to settle. Then you will get a feel for if anything is way off and adjust from there.

I could be wrong and when you start mixing a lot of different stuff, then some can counter others. I've seen recipes that look totally off, and then work. So you never know.


----------



## Andre

Paraddicted said:


> I'm the same with yoghurt so having one that would vape well would be nice but as you say it would be hard to get right. Guess the concentrates to get list will continue growing.


I made this highly rated recipe using the 8 % TFA Greek Yogurt as called for and another bottle where I replaced the TFA Yogurt with FA Yogurt at 4 %.

For me the TFA yoghurt juice was nice, but bland. The FA Yogurt was much truer to a real yogurt.


----------



## moonunit

Here is a yogurt I was testing, was going for a yogurt and muesli vibe. Needed about a week steep. You can tweak the fruits to your liking. FA forest mix at 0.7-1% would go great with this.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

A quick question. Can I use garden mint leaves, steep in alcohol and PG for a month, stored in a dark place and shake every day. Then, strain through coffee filters, evaporate the alcohol off and use as a natural mint additive/ flavour? 

Has anyone tried it? Is it safe? 

Any advice will be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Waine said:


> A quick question. Can I use garden mint leaves, steep in alcohol and PG for a month, stored in a dark place and shake every day. Then, strain through coffee filters, evaporate the alcohol off and use as a natural mint additive/ flavour?
> 
> Has anyone tried it? Is it safe?
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get when you want to make something fantastic that is just not coming through in the already available flavours then do this but for the effors vs. R40 for a Loco Mint which is super good... not worth the hassle.

Whether safe or not... cant say... should be.... you put mint leaves in food or drinks.... so should not be a problem. When rubbing between your fingers it does not leave any oily residue so in my mind it will be safe.


Let the experts answer though before believing me lol.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Paraddicted

rogue zombie said:


> @Parradicted but try it first after a good week or two. It's a pretty high % recipe! so give it time to settle. Then you will get a feel for if anything is way off and adjust from there.
> 
> I could be wrong and when you start mixing a lot of different stuff, then some can counter others. I've seen recipes that look totally off, and then work. So you never know.



Yep will keep it steeping and come back to it at a later stage and go from there. 



Andre said:


> I made this highly rated recipe using the 8 % TFA Greek Yogurt as called for and another bottle where I replaced the TFA Yogurt with FA Yogurt at 4 %.
> 
> For me the TFA yoghurt juice was nice, but bland. The FA Yogurt was much truer to a real yogurt.



Seems the first rule of diy is happening, when I get the chance to get more concentrates I'll make sure to try this one. Thank you



moonunit said:


> Here is a yogurt I was testing, was going for a yogurt and muesli vibe. Needed about a week steep. You can tweak the fruits to your liking. FA forest mix at 0.7-1% would go great with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Recipe in the to try list, need to get most of the concentrates.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Caveman said:


> Now that you mention shortbread, I was thinking adding some INW milk chocolate and a bit of biscuit could make a really good chocolate shortbread cookie type thing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Still waiting for mine to settle a bit... I added a bit of caramel for good measure!


----------



## Glytch

Mix session last night. Stocking up for the holiday season.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Glytch said:


> Mix session last night. Stocking up for the holiday season.



Nice one - did the same on the weekend - there should be just enough time for all of them to be ready for December!

What did you make?


----------



## Andre

Waine said:


> A quick question. Can I use garden mint leaves, steep in alcohol and PG for a month, stored in a dark place and shake every day. Then, strain through coffee filters, evaporate the alcohol off and use as a natural mint additive/ flavour?
> 
> Has anyone tried it? Is it safe?
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated.


No, not safe as we just do not have the equipment to make sure no plant residues, which you do not want in your lungs, remain.


----------



## Huffapuff

Glytch said:


> Mix session last night. Stocking up for the holiday season.
> 
> View attachment 77220



Jeezus! Are you going on an expedition to the North Pole or something? That's a ton of juice! Me like


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Funny you say that. I tried a Blueberry Cupcake before, put enough BLueberry in it, and after 2 weeks nada.
> 
> It is possible though - two of my favourite juices were Blueberry Muffin by Seattle Vape co. and now Paulies Blueberry Cupcake. Both of which were definitely 'Blueberry tasting'.


My personal opinion is Paulie and the Seattle Vape Co worked hard to find the right backup fruits. You know like dragonfruit makes TFA Straw Ripe stand up for longer, or FA Fuji magics Tfa Pear into a super realistic Forrel pear etc. 

One thing I am just attempting using TFA Vanilla Cupcake is a PB and jam sarmie. The cupcake tastes like white bread to me especially if you add a tad of CAP Glazed Donut for that lunchbox plastic smell I think it can be hit upon within the V2 or so already. Or some sugar cookie instead of the donut to get that part of the bread on the inside that the jam has made go all cryatally. 

But yeah pretty much the only useful idea II have for the cupcakes. 

I used it to make this juice called Death By Diacetyl V1's only even sugar cookie lol. It was intense but some loved it. VERY heavy vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> My personal opinion is Paulie and the Seattle Vape Co worked hard to find the right backup fruits. You know like dragonfruit makes TFA Straw Ripe stand up for longer, or FA Fuji magics Tfa Pear into a super realistic Forrel pear etc.



Ooooh ya, probably.
I don't have the patience to figure it out... onto next project.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Paraddicted said:


> Oh man like I said first time experimenting other than using a recipe and wanted that peach guess I over did it just a bit  thank you for the response will keep it in mind about the peach, the yoghurt wanted to start low to see what it's about will try lowering the peach depending on how this liquid vapes and if I make it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response. It can sit in a draw for a while. If you do try it any notes would be appreciated. Got to try or We'd never know.


2 percent FA Marshmallow to every 4 percent TFA Greek Yoghurt. Makes it yoghurt but no smelly toe notes and no yukky rotten milk taste on the side of your tongue. Marshmallow with yoghurt is a massive win IMO. The combo keeps juices from changing colour too its quite cool.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Ooooh ya, probably.
> I don't have the patience to figure it out... onto next project.


Just wait until Charlie Nobels releases a recipe with blueberry. Will be given away in the notes for sure.


----------



## Glytch

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice one - did the same on the weekend - there should be just enough time for all of them to be ready for December!
> 
> What did you make?


Unicorn Milk, Strawberries and Cream, Cuprian, Funfetti, Pear and Caramel, Cereal Marshmallow Milk, Pillow Talk and Rhodonite. Mostly Wayne's recipes from DIYorDie

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> 2 percent FA Marshmallow to every 4 percent TFA Greek Yoghurt. Makes it yoghurt but no smelly toe notes and no yukky rotten milk taste on the side of your tongue. Marshmallow with yoghurt is a massive win IMO. The combo keeps juices from changing colour too its quite cool.


Agreed about the marshmallow. I either use that or Oba Oba at 2%. I've also noticed that FA Yoghurt also needs a cream like FA's Fresh cream to emphasise the cream rather than the sour notes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> FA Fuji magics Tfa Pear into a super realistic Forrel pear etc



What %s would you recommend for this combination?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Huffapuff said:


> What %s would you recommend for this combination?


0.5 percent Fuji to 3 or 4 percent Pear in mixes, standalone I have not yet tried

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> 0.5 percent Fuji to 3 or 4 percent Pear in mixes, standalone I have not yet tried



Same question but for the dragonfruit and strawberry combo?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Faheem777 said:


> Same question but for the dragonfruit and strawberry combo?


That one I have not tried. Picked it up in this interview: http://diyordievaping.com/2016/09/2...-charlie-nobles-vape-dojo-tenbuck-juice-more/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> Same question but for the dragonfruit and strawberry combo?


From what I have read, add 1% Dragonfruit to you normal mix.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dave557

Andre said:


> From what I have read, add 1% Dragonfruit to you normal mix.


I don't know if my dragonfruit was too old but when I tried 1% it changed the flavour a bit, at 1% I liked it without d/fruit. 0.5% D/fruit worked out much better for me but still not as magical as I've read it's supposed to be... 

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dane

This has been on of my favourites the last couple of months. 

I have made a number of modifications to the original, I prefer my version obviously.

*Prickly Dream*
INW Cactus - 0.8%
FA Cream Fresh - 1%
TFA Dragon Fruit - 0.6%
FA Fuji Apple - 1%
INW Raspberry - 0.5%
TFA Strawberry Ripe - 4%
CAP Sweet Tangerine - 1.5%

Total flavour 9.4%. I find it best after a week, but good as a S&V. The cactus does need a few days in my opinion to settle down.

I have to say, I have found cactus to be quite surprising and will be playing with it more.

Original can be found here: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/223236/Prickly Dream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Dane said:


> This has been on of my favourites the last couple of months.
> 
> I have made a number of modifications to the original, I prefer my version obviously.
> 
> *Prickly Dream*
> INW Cactus - 0.8%
> FA Cream Fresh - 1%
> TFA Dragon Fruit - 0.6%
> FA Fuji Apple - 1%
> INW Raspberry - 0.5%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe - 4%
> CAP Sweet Tangerine - 1.5%
> 
> Total flavour 9.4%. I find it best after a week, but good as a S&V. The cactus does need a few days in my opinion to settle down.
> 
> I have to say, I have found cactus to be quite surprising and will be playing with it more.
> 
> Original can be found here: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/223236/Prickly Dream



Off course, I don't have any Sweet Tangerine... I'll sub with 1% CLY Naartjie or Orange perhaps? Any thoughts?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paraddicted

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> 2 percent FA Marshmallow to every 4 percent TFA Greek Yoghurt. Makes it yoghurt but no smelly toe notes and no yukky rotten milk taste on the side of your tongue. Marshmallow with yoghurt is a massive win IMO. The combo keeps juices from changing colour too its quite cool.



Would it stay the same % for just FA Yogurt? That sour milk is definitely something I'd like to avoid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane

Rude Rudi said:


> Off course, I don't have any Sweet Tangerine... I'll sub with 1% CLY Naartjie or Orange perhaps? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The original called for orange cream which I did not have. I guess you can just leave it out or try CLY at a lower % Honestly I don't even taste the tangerine in it so not sure how it really impacts in the juice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Paraddicted said:


> Would it stay the same % for just FA Yogurt? That sour milk is definitely something I'd like to avoid!


You are one ahead of me on the FA Yoghurt I am afraid. I need to pick some up to play with FA has been mostly winners for me so far.


----------



## kimbo

After the Black Friday sale at The Flavor Mill I was sitting with a bottle of TFA Banana Nut Bread, so i was looking at what to do with it. I came across Monkey Milk

Looking at the percentages it look a bit high for me but reading through all the comments i saw one comment that lowered them so i decided to give it a go

*Monkey Milk Lite*




The juice is still very young, 8 hours on stirrer and overnight in the cupboard, but wow. I can not put my finger on the banana, all you taste is just a nice sweet smooth custard

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kimbo said:


> After the Black Friday sale at The Flavor Mill I was sitting with a bottle of TFA Banana Nut Bread, so i was looking at what to do with it. I came across Monkey Milk
> 
> Looking at the percentages it look a bit high for me but reading through all the comments i saw one comment that lowered them so i decided to give it a go
> 
> *Monkey Milk Lite*
> 
> View attachment 77555
> 
> 
> The juice is still very young, 8 hours on stirrer and overnight in the cupboard, but wow. I can not put my finger on the banana, all you taste is just a nice sweet sooth custard


Oh WIN. I have 30ml of Banana Nut Bread I dont know what to do with. I can imagine a nutty custard after 2 weeks steep. Thanks also mixing some up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Oh WIN. I have 30ml of Banana Nut Bread I dont know what to do with. I can imagine a nutty custard after 2 weeks steep. Thanks also mixing some up.


Let me know what you think please


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kimbo said:


> Let me know what you think please


I am tweaking with an added 1.5 percent FA Custard for that lemony tone but it will be a very subtle difference. I promise to report back Sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

I was asked by a m8 if I could try to make a coffee cake that would be similar to Paulies and I had some time over the weekend to play around.
This is not Paulies but defo down the same road. 
Give it a go.
Needs a few days of steeping but smells divine off the bat.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dayyaan_23

anyone have clone recipe for modus pablo or a recipe for strawberry lemonade, please


----------



## Andre

Dayyaan_23 said:


> anyone have clone recipe for modus pablo or a recipe for strawberry lemonade, please


https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?s...l&suggestions=0&name_like=strawberry+lemonade

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=lemonade&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc


----------



## boxerulez

So I have been looking around for a Lemon Meringue recipe since Rob started the whole dinner lady thing and came across this.... any comments regarding this mix before I go out and order ingredients?






Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## rogue zombie

boxerulez said:


> So I have been looking around for a Lemon Meringue recipe since Rob started the whole dinner lady thing and came across this.... any comments regarding this mix before I go out and order ingredients?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Its a great recipe. I make on a monthly basis.



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

boxerulez said:


> So I have been looking around for a Lemon Meringue recipe since Rob started the whole dinner lady thing and came across this.... any comments regarding this mix before I go out and order ingredients?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Here is a link to his original post, where you can read the comments too. I like it.

I picked this comment of HIC up somewhere, which might be useful:

_To boost the strength of FA Lemon Sicily, try adding 0.25-0.5% FA Aurora to your lemony recipe. You'll get sharper,enduringlemon flavor without the "furniture polish" impression of some other brands (looking at Flavor Express here). For example, in this recipe:http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-lemon-meringue-pie.9895/- replace the lime with FA Aurora. It's like adding lemon zest or lemon curd to the pie filling._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Ahh thanks. The exact recipe?

It does look really as that dessert is my Achilles heel in my diet. I have been having the worst cravings for LMP since about a month ago when my Sister in law was making one next door.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## rogue zombie

boxerulez said:


> Ahh thanks. The exact recipe?
> 
> It does look really as that dessert is my Achilles heel in my diet. I have been having the worst cravings for LMP since about a month ago when my Sister in law was making one next door.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


The exact recipe. I just tried adding Ginger, and it wasn't as good. So I am going back to the original.
Not really rich, but it settles the dessert craving. Lemon comes through nicely to.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

I want to try this one with CLY Apricot...any suggestions for the % to sub? I'm thinking 3, maybe 4 CLY Apricot?

Spiced Apricot Glaze On Vanilla Ice Cream

Apricot (TFA) 5.0
Cinnamon Danish Swirl (CAP) 2.0
Greek Yogurt (FLV) 1.0
Fresh Cream (FA) 1.0
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) 4.0

Original recipe found here:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/21830#spiced_apricot_glaze_over_vanilla_ice_cream_by_smoky


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Did anyone ever try Suicide Bunny's (Kings Crown) Fight Your Fate - "Tart lemon and Ripe Strawberries"?




I am going to give Strawberry and Lemon another go after failing miserably with TFA many moons ago. I am going to try it with INW instead.

I remember absolutely loving the one bottle of Fight Your Fate I had loooooooong ago, but can't remember if there was anything more to it than just sublime Strawberry and Lemon?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Rude Rudi said:


> I want to try this one with CLY Apricot...any suggestions for the % to sub? I'm thinking 3, maybe 4 CLY Apricot?
> 
> Spiced Apricot Glaze On Vanilla Ice Cream
> 
> Apricot (TFA) 5.0
> Cinnamon Danish Swirl (CAP) 2.0
> Greek Yogurt (FLV) 1.0
> Fresh Cream (FA) 1.0
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TFA) 4.0
> 
> Original recipe found here:
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/21830#spiced_apricot_glaze_over_vanilla_ice_cream_by_smoky
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


@Rude Rudi there was a recipe that @Viper_SA had that needed some FA Apricot @2%. I never had and thought I would sub with CLY Apricot @1.5%. It didnt work, for me anyway, and killed my juice.
From what I remember it was quite strong @1.5% and overpowered everything.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> Did anyone ever try Suicide Bunny's (Kings Crown) Fight Your Fate - "Tart lemon and Ripe Strawberries"?
> 
> View attachment 77654
> 
> 
> I am going to give Strawberry and Lemon another go after failing miserably with TFA many moons ago. I am going to try it with INW instead.
> 
> I remember absolutely loving the one bottle of Fight Your Fate I had loooooooong ago, but can't remember if there was anything more to it than just sublime Strawberry and Lemon?



Hi @rogue zombie 
I remember that Fight Your Fate
Was a nice juice but I wanted a bit more sourness
Reviewed it moons ago here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kings-crown-juice-reviews.t6378/#post-169848

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

GregF said:


> @Rude Rudi there was a recipe that @Viper_SA had that needed some FA Apricot @2%. I never had and thought I would sub with CLY Apricot @1.5%. It didnt work, for me anyway, and killed my juice.
> From what I remember it was quite strong @1.5% and overpowered everything.



So a 10ml sample will be in order then...?
As this recipe contains quite a bit of creams, etc - I trust that it will mellow the Apricot out a bit...?


----------



## GregF

Rude Rudi said:


> So a 10ml sample will be in order then...?
> As this recipe contains quite a bit of creams, etc - I trust that it will mellow the Apricot out a bit...?


Start off at 0.5 or 1%. You can always go up.
Let me know, maybe it was just me that didnt like the Apricot


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Hi @rogue zombie
> I remember that Fight Your Fate
> Was a nice juice but I wanted a bit more sourness
> Reviewed it moons ago here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kings-crown-juice-reviews.t6378/#post-169848



I see you said there "they cancel each other out". Thats what I struggled with - I couldn't make either flavour shine.

If I remember correctly I tried CAP Lemon Sicily and the TFA Strawberries. But INW Lemons and Strawberry are bolder concentrates, so hopefully I can make something work.

But I loved Fight Your Fate in the Nautilus Mini. It was one of the first fruits I took proper notice of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

GregF said:


> Start off at 0.5 or 1%. You can always go up.
> Let me know, maybe it was just me that didnt like the Apricot



Thanks, will give it a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimm78693

Hi all .I am new to this DIY juice thing . Just wondering what recipe to start of with so I know what to buy . I have been vaping on original criminal white and loving it . Dose any 1 have a recipe for it?


----------



## rogue zombie

Grimm78693 said:


> Hi all .I am new to this DIY juice thing . Just wondering what recipe to start of with so I know what to buy . I have been vaping on original criminal white and loving it . Dose any 1 have a recipe for it?


Never seen a recipe for it.

This thread has a bunch of 1 or 2 flavour recipes http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/30441/

A great place to start 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> Recipe here. A few days steeping says the creator. I would let it steep for a minimum of one week. It is yummy.


1 Week is where it is at. Initially it is a super potent coffee taste with little else to it. But O man I just tried it again after a week and it is seriously good. Highly recommended if you like coffee vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> 1 Week is where it is at. Initially it is a super potent coffee taste with little else to it. But O man I just tried it again after a week and it is seriously good. Highly recommended if you like coffee vapes


Great stuff, glad you like it. Now we wait to hear the impressions of @GregF and @RichJB for the Coffee Cake (Tiramisu with Nonna). And anyone else who has mixed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> Great stuff, glad you like it. Now we wait to hear the impressions of @GregF and @RichJB for the Coffee Cake (Tiramisu with Nonna). And anyone else who has mixed it.


Next up I am going to try *HIC's VANILLA-MOCHA CAKE*


> HIC's Vanilla-Mocha Cake recipe: like a piece of sweet vanilla cake with mocha filling
> 1% FA Vanilla Classic
> 0.5% FA Tiramisu
> 0.5% FA Meringue
> 0.5% FA Fresh Cream
> 0.5% FA Vienna Cream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Great stuff, glad you like it. Now we wait to hear the impressions of @GregF and @RichJB for the Coffee Cake (Tiramisu with Nonna). And anyone else who has mixed it.


I cracked it open today, just short of a week. I think I have found something else to vape besides tobacco's.
Didnt think I would like it but to my surprise, nom nom nom. Vaped about half my 20ml sample
And such a simple recipe. Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

I will mix mine up tomorrow as I've had no free steeping bottles recently. But I finished my berry yogurt today (Wayne's yogurt base with FA Forrest Mix instead of strawberry) so that's freed up a bottle. I got Nonna's Cake like six weeks ago and haven't even tasted it yet, skaam my dood. Glad I've got something to try it in now.

Wayne's yogurt got better every day. I seriously think I'm going to leave yogurts for at least two months now. That Cap Creamy Yog has a sharp sour edge that really needs time to round off. My next experiment with yogurt is going to be Shaner's Prickly Pear, Fig and Ginger Yogurt. I just need some NF Ginger from Drew to avoid the First Rule of DIY. But I need NF Ginger anyway, there's a bunch of HIC's recipes that require it. I have both FA Fig and Inw Cactus, neither of which I've used yet, so this recipe seems like a natural place to start.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

RichJB said:


> I will mix mine up tomorrow as I've had no free steeping bottles recently. But I finished my berry yogurt today (Wayne's yogurt base with FA Forrest Mix instead of strawberry) so that's freed up a bottle. I got Nonna's Cake like six weeks ago and haven't even tasted it yet, skaam my dood. Glad I've got something to try it in now.
> 
> Wayne's yogurt got better every day. I seriously think I'm going to leave yogurts for at least two months now. That Cap Creamy Yog has a sharp sour edge that really needs time to round off. My next experiment with yogurt is going to be Shaner's Prickly Pear, Fig and Ginger Yogurt. I just need some NF Ginger from Drew to avoid the First Rule of DIY. But I need NF Ginger anyway, there's a bunch of HIC's recipes that require it. I have both FA Fig and Inw Cactus, neither of which I've used yet, so this recipe seems like a natural place to start.


You can use the INW Cactus is @Andre Mango Crack which is here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude

If you guys haven't tried this yet : https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/3600#sweet_strawberry_cream_by_cheebasteeba , you should get on it. Its amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeDude said:


> If you guys haven't tried this yet : https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/3600#sweet_strawberry_cream_by_cheebasteeba , you should get on it. Its amazing


An absolute favourite of mine. The best sweet strawberry cream ever imo. Recipe reported here too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude

Andre said:


> An absolute favourite of mine. The best sweet strawberry cream ever imo. Recipe reported here too.



I thought it was prob posted on here somewhere already  Very good stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Anyone have a decent but basic Coffee Cake recipe i can try? somthing with not too much ingredients? 

Could i perhaps do like a Yellow Cake with a Cappuccino? Im looking for a base

Also i made a pretty decent Blueberry banana bread but probably needs some tweeking.

Blueberry 1%
Banana nut bread 4%
Yellow Cake 1%
VBIC 1%
Super Sweet 0.3%

Shake and vape and its pretty good, finished 30ml in 1 and half days lol, Will have to check what brands they were cannot remember.


----------



## Andre

StompieZA said:


> Anyone have a decent but basic Coffee Cake recipe i can try? somthing with not too much ingredients?


Here you go. So many members have now mixed and loved this one, I shall have to record it in the relevant recipe thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Andre said:


> Here you go. So many members have now mixed and loved this one, I shall have to record it in the relevant recipe thread.



Thanks @Andre, Will see if my vape shop has the ingredients and try this tonight hopefully!! Sounds amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Yowzer, that was quite the mixing session. I started off doing Andre's Tiramisu/Nonna's/Rum thing. Then I did Manson's Royal Butterscotch and HIC's Italian cookies with anise. I had some old Vapeowave PB I wanted to use up so I did Wayne's Blackout with Vap PB instead of TFA. I didn't have FW Hazelnut so I used FA's instead. No Graham Cracker so I used Clear. Oh, and no Brown Sugar Extra so I used Brown Sugar. Other than that, it's the exact recipe. Yeah, subs and all that but I'm from the "same same but different" school of thought. 

Then I had one steeping bottle left and didn't know what to make anymore. So I opted for a juice that is quite difficult to describe. But making it is very easy to explain. First you put de lime in de coconut...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF

RichJB said:


> Yowzer, that was quite the mixing session. I started off doing Andre's Tiramisu/Nonna's/Rum thing. Then I did Manson's Royal Butterscotch and HIC's Italian cookies with anise. I had some old Vapeowave PB I wanted to use up so I did Wayne's Blackout with Vap PB instead of TFA. I didn't have FW Hazelnut so I used FA's instead. No Graham Cracker so I used Clear. Oh, and no Brown Sugar Extra so I used Brown Sugar. Other than that, it's the exact recipe. Yeah, subs and all that but I'm from the "same same but different" school of thought.
> 
> Then I had one steeping bottle left and didn't know what to make anymore. So I opted for a juice that is quite difficult to describe. But making it is very easy to explain. First you put de lime in de coconut...


There should be a bugger off button

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB

I've been wanting to make Nilsson's Demise for a long time, just never got around to it because I only have FA Coconut and FA Lime Tahiti Cold Pressed, and I've never seen a version of the recipe that uses those two. It's always Distilled or Inw Lime or Inw Coconut. Eventually my curiosity got the better of me and I just subbed. It won't be the same as Andre's one because the mixer said it had to be those two and he only got there after many versions. But it's lime and coconut, how far wrong can one go? If I don't like it, I'll deny all responsibility for subbing and blame the nic instead. That always works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Holy sshh.... If you give Charlie Noble PB Cereal a month to cure, its outrageously good.

I actually really like CAP Custard V2. Pitty it takes so long to settle and do its thing.

PB Cereal - good after 2 weeks, but giving the Custard more time takes it to a new level.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> Yowzer, that was quite the mixing session. I started off doing Andre's Tiramisu/Nonna's/Rum thing. Then I did Manson's Royal Butterscotch and HIC's Italian cookies with anise. I had some old Vapeowave PB I wanted to use up so I did Wayne's Blackout with Vap PB instead of TFA. I didn't have FW Hazelnut so I used FA's instead. No Graham Cracker so I used Clear. Oh, and no Brown Sugar Extra so I used Brown Sugar. Other than that, it's the exact recipe. Yeah, subs and all that but I'm from the "same same but different" school of thought.
> 
> Then I had one steeping bottle left and didn't know what to make anymore. So I opted for a juice that is quite difficult to describe. But making it is very easy to explain. First you put de lime in de coconut...



Brown sugar and brown sugar extra are the same thing, so that's at least one thing you didn't sub

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## greybush

rogue zombie said:


> Holy sshh.... If you give Charlie Noble PB Cereal a month to cure, its outrageously good.
> 
> I actually really like CAP Custard V2. Pitty it takes so long to settle and do its thing.
> 
> PB Cereal - good after 2 weeks, but giving the Custard more time takes it to a new level.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



Sorry I may have missed this but where do I find this recipe, just got pb and I'm keen to try it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

greybush said:


> Sorry I may have missed this but where do I find this recipe, just got pb and I'm keen to try it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go. original recipe http://charlienoble.com/blogs/thoughts-from-charlie/pb-cereal-its-time-to-release-the-recipe

If you in a hurry, use CAP Custard V1.
I prefer it with V2 Custard. But I may have issues


----------



## greybush

rogue zombie said:


> Here you go. original recipe http://charlienoble.com/blogs/thoughts-from-charlie/pb-cereal-its-time-to-release-the-recipe
> 
> If you in a hurry, use CAP Custard V1.
> I prefer it with V2 Custard. But I may have issues



Thanks a lot, do you put the saline in? Only flavour I don't have is the malted milk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Here you go. original recipe http://charlienoble.com/blogs/thoughts-from-charlie/pb-cereal-its-time-to-release-the-recipe
> 
> If you in a hurry, use CAP Custard V1.
> I prefer it with V2 Custard. But I may have issues


Issues?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Did anyone ever try Suicide Bunny's (Kings Crown) Fight Your Fate - "Tart lemon and Ripe Strawberries"?
> 
> View attachment 77654
> 
> 
> I am going to give Strawberry and Lemon another go after failing miserably with TFA many moons ago. I am going to try it with INW instead.
> 
> I remember absolutely loving the one bottle of Fight Your Fate I had loooooooong ago, but can't remember if there was anything more to it than just sublime Strawberry and Lemon?


How about just using FA Custard as the cream? Should have enough of that nice lemon, tweak with some citric acid if you want it sharper. FA Custard is the best lemon IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> How about just using FA Custard as the cream? Should have enough of that nice lemon, tweak with some citric acid if you want it sharper. FA Custard is the best lemon IMO.


Hmm good idea, thank you. I think I still have FA Custard.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

rogue zombie said:


> Here you go. original recipe http://charlienoble.com/blogs/thoughts-from-charlie/pb-cereal-its-time-to-release-the-recipe
> 
> If you in a hurry, use CAP Custard V1.
> I prefer it with V2 Custard. But I may have issues


It states saline in this @rogue zombie what do u use for this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane

rogue zombie said:


> Holy sshh.... If you give Charlie Noble PB Cereal a month to cure, its outrageously good.
> 
> I actually really like CAP Custard V2. Pitty it takes so long to settle and do its thing.
> 
> PB Cereal - good after 2 weeks, but giving the Custard more time takes it to a new level.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Mixed it up over the weekend and it is brilliant from day 1, but I used v1 all over. 

Can only imagine how good it will be after a couple of weeks.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> It states saline in this @rogue zombie what do u use for this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I made my own. 

Buy distilled water and non-iodised salt. The water from pharmacy. Salt should be any shop really.

Boil the water. Let it cool and add 1 teaspoon salt to one cup water. Mix.... And you have a 10% salene solution

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

*Homemade Saline Solution Recipe*
Ingredients:
1 cup water (ideally filtered)
1 tsp salt

Instructions:
1. Bring water to a boil. Boil for 10 minutes to get rid of any impurities.

2. Mix salt into the water and stir until dissolved.

3. Let the saline mixture cool.

http://www.pennilessparenting.com/2012/01/homemade-saline-solution-recipe.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## greybush

Cool, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

OK I just got into making something with drops and ml and grams. I am not a chef so pls excuse me.
Is a tsp a tablespoon or teaspoon?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF

I assume teaspoon 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

Ooooo sorry just paged up....sorted 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

method1 said:


> Brown sugar and brown sugar extra are the same thing, so that's at least one thing you didn't sub



Thanks for the clarification. 

I spent some time today trying to unravel the mystery that is TFA's naming conventions. I never really got the difference between Graham Cracker and (Clear). It seems that Graham Cracker contains caramel colouring, corn syrup and salt which (Clear) doesn't.

I also finally understood the Pineapple thing. TFA Pineapple (Juicy) is just the II version of the no-fly Pineapple. Although why they didn't just call it Pineapple II is a mystery.

And then the big one: TFA French Vanillas. If I have it right:
French Vanilla = original no-diketone
French Vanilla Deluxe = diketones added for extra yumminess
French Vanilla Creme = diketones taken out again but is yummier than French Vanilla
French Vanilla II = still no diketones, is yummier than French Vanilla, not as yummy as Deluxe, unclear whether it's yummier than Creme, and isn't called II because of increased flashpoint because French Vanilla was never on the no-fly list

If Tom Hanks had had to unravel all this in _The Da Vinci Code_ or _Angels and Demons_, I'm quite sure he'd have run out of time and the terrorists would have won.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

Deckie said:


> @kimbo
> 
> INW - Pear - 4%
> TFA - Caramel - 1.5%
> TFA - Cheesecake G/C - 3%
> INW - Biscuit - 1%
> TFA - Brown Sugar - 0.5%
> FA - Fresh Cream - 2%
> TFA - Banana - 0.5%
> 
> Perfect balance.



@Deckie very nice juice mate, Thank you 
I will make another 50ml to steep so long


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> OK I just got into making something with drops and ml and grams. I am not a chef so pls excuse me.
> Is a tsp a tablespoon or teaspoon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Lol

Tsp (capital T is Table spoon)
tsp (small t is tea spoon)

In case you decide to take up baking

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deckie

kimbo said:


> @Deckie very nice juice mate, Thank you
> I will make another 50ml to steep so long


Glad you like @kimbo


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Lol
> 
> Tsp (capital T is Table spoon)
> tsp (small t is tea spoon)
> 
> In case you decide to take up baking


I think you have that wrong Master Chef. tbsp = tablespoon tsp = teaspoon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I think you have that wrong Master Chef. tbsp = tablespoon tsp = teaspoon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> I think you have that wrong Master Chef. tbsp = tablespoon tsp = teaspoon.


According to my scone recipe this is correct loooool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I think you have that wrong Master Chef. tbsp = tablespoon tsp = teaspoon.



Thats so obvious and more practical. Lol and I never noticed that

But seriously, both forms are used https://www.google.co.za/search?q=b...ndroid-lenovo&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Okay so to be 100% correct, let it be recorded:

Tbsp - tablespoon
tsp - teaspoon




Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

rogue zombie said:


> Lol
> 
> Tsp (capital T is Table spoon)
> tsp (small t is tea spoon)
> 
> In case you decide to take up baking


One can see who plays a lot with Mb and MB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie

THE EXTRA 'B' HELPS ESPECIALLY IF YOUR CAPSLOCK IS STUCK

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF

I'm sorry, didn't mean to start something and clutter up a DIY ejuice thread with bakery banter.
Lets just say that going forward I can hold my own in the kitchen with the salt thing.
I just hope if I can impress my wife with my new skills.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hi All,

Just a quick question, are there any noticeable differences between NIC in PG and VG? and any pro's and con's between the two?

I find the NIC I have been using in VG a bit tedious to work with and thinking of trying the Nic in PG instead.

TIA


----------



## Soutie

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question, are there any noticeable differences between NIC in PG and VG? and any pro's and con's between the two?
> 
> I find the NIC I have been using in VG a bit tedious to work with and thinking of trying the Nic in PG instead.
> 
> TIA



VG nic is more difficult to work with, especially if you keep the nic in the fridge. It is also more prone to hot spots and the hot spots are harder to get out.

Unless you have PG sensitivity or really want to make Max VG juice rather use PG nic, You can still quite easily make 70/30 3mg with it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question, are there any noticeable differences between NIC in PG and VG? and any pro's and con's between the two?
> 
> I find the NIC I have been using in VG a bit tedious to work with and thinking of trying the Nic in PG instead.
> 
> TIA


I tried VG Nic before. Didn't like it much, its a pain to work with if its a bit cold, even when its not its still a mission. I switched over to PG based Nic and no issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## greybush

Soutie said:


> VG nic is more difficult to work with, especially if you keep the nic in the fridge. It is also more prone to hot spots and the hot spots are harder to get out.
> 
> Unless you have PG sensitivity or really want to make Max VG juice rather use PG nic, You can still quite easily make 70/30 3mg with it.



What are hot spots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

greybush said:


> What are hot spots?


The stage just before menopause.

When all the ingredients in the juice are not fully integrated and evenly distributed. You will experience it in vastly different taste sensations from the same juice.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## greybush

Andre said:


> The stage just before menopause.
> 
> When all the ingredients in the juice are not fully integrated and evenly distributed. You will experience it in vastly different taste sensations from the same juice.



Got you, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

greybush said:


> What are hot spots?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is when nicotine collects in sections of the bottle making some parts more concentrated then others. this is why it is recommended shaking your bottle of nicotine before using it to make sure that the concentration is even throughout. This is more difficult with VG as it is way more viscous, especially when cold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Soutie said:


> This is when nicotine collects in sections of the bottle making some parts more concentrated then others. this is why it is recommended shaking your bottle of nicotine before using it to make sure that the concentration is even throughout. This is more difficult with VG as it is way more viscous, especially when cold.


Well not REALLY if you have a good air gap in the bottle. Vigorous shake sorts it out no problemo no hot spots BUT the air stays trapped for much longer so VG Nic has the potential to oxidise much faster also. Essentially meaning bit of a shorter shelf life. 

Best way to work with VG nic is in sections, mix then decant into smaller bottles you can use up relatively quickly, freeze the bulk. Leave a nice air gap in your 'working bottle' I never fill mine over half way. Take it out the fridge as you prep your mix and add it last by the time you get there a good shake will do the trick, and it is just a little bit so it goes quite quickly. 

And use syringes for VG nic not droppers or unicorns. Clean fresh syringes work a treat. After extracting your nic wipe yoir syringe with paper BEFORE dosing your bottle, clean syringe tips dont mess. Little globs of VG are the enemy. 

Pretty much as easy as PG nic just a different way of working. Small bottles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I use these specifically for VG nic. Always a super smooth action and marked in 0.1ml increments they take the mess and hassle right out of it. EDIT: pic did not upload let me try again


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I pay 75 cents each so... I dont bother with washing I just grab a hand full every now and again and use once. Perfect for dosing a 100ml bottle at 3mg  Easy enough to draw out 0.9 for a 30ml too. Great little things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

OK all my DIY tjina's - I need some input for Koolada. I have generally avoided koolada in my mixes, as I thought I dont really like that icy mouth feel. However, some of my recipes lately have gotten to a point where I feel another dimension would help layer the recipe nicely. So the question is, How much %% Koolada = what? Things to avoid also? Toxic combinations? Any info would help.....


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs

Chukin'Vape said:


> OK all my DIY tjina's - I need some input for Koolada. I have generally *avoided koolada* in my mixes, as I thought I dont really like that icy mouth feel. However, some of my recipes lately have gotten to a point where I feel another dimension would help layer the recipe nicely. So the question is, How much %% Koolada = what? Things to avoid also? Toxic combinations? Any info would help.....



Man, you've avoided koolada for good reason, that stuff is seriously not great. I was talking to the guys at Opus during the vape meet, and somehow koolada came up, they also avoid it like the plague. Personally I reckon just add a hint of menthol liquid instead. Maybe 0.2% if you're looking for something very subtle. I find 0.5% great as it's still fairly subtle but with the nice icy feeling.

Disclaimer: I love menthol.


----------



## Imtiaaz

Soutie said:


> VG nic is more difficult to work with, especially if you keep the nic in the fridge. It is also more prone to hot spots and the hot spots are harder to get out.
> 
> Unless you have PG sensitivity or really want to make Max VG juice rather use PG nic, You can still quite easily make 70/30 3mg with it.



Thanks guys, I will give the PG nic a go and see it it works for me. Much love Vape fam


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Man, you've avoided koolada for good reason, that stuff is seriously not great. I was talking to the guys at Opus during the vape meet, and somehow koolada came up, they also avoid it like the plague. Personally I reckon just add a hint of menthol liquid instead. Maybe 0.2% if you're looking for something very subtle. I find 0.5% great as it's still fairly subtle but with the nice icy feeling.
> 
> Disclaimer: I love menthol.



Why tho - I like the icy feel of the Opus juices, that is probably what they use in their Womp & Reverb. Tell me what makes Koolada so gross...


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs

Chukin'Vape said:


> Why tho - I like the icy feel of the Opus juices, that is probably what they use in their Womp & Reverb. Tell me what makes Koolada so gross...



From what they were saying they *do not* use koolada in any of their flavours, so I am assuming it's menthol or a different cooling agent you're getting there. As for why it's gross, it gunks up cotton fairly badly I've found. At low, recommended doses (1 - 3 drops/10ml) I don't get much, plus it's very scratchy on the throat. At higher percentages it destroys your throat, like pulling on needles. Cough fest deluxe. Maybe it's just a personal thing, but I've never found it to work. As an aside, koolada does react chemically with nicotine to degrade it, so if you're making flavours with nic it's not that great either. This is fairly slow though.

edit: Forgot to add that it sometimes crystalizes out of your liquid, and the concentrate itself is prone to this too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs

Maybe we could get @Rhapsody or @Opus_Interlude to weigh in here, and possibly correct me if I misheard/messed up the conversation.

edit: Also possibly @Silver as I recall reading something about him coughing a lot on koolada.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Chukin'Vape said:


> OK all my DIY tjina's - I need some input for Koolada. I have generally avoided koolada in my mixes, as I thought I dont really like that icy mouth feel. However, some of my recipes lately have gotten to a point where I feel another dimension would help layer the recipe nicely. So the question is, How much %% Koolada = what? Things to avoid also? Toxic combinations? Any info would help.....


I have only used Koolada at 0.5 %. No problems and gives me the cool sensation I want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Ok so last night i made a recipe as i once vaped a bottle of Wiener Vape Good boy which is a tabacco juice and loved it. I first thought it was Peanutbutter and chocolate which i made and turned out great but it wasnt it what i tasted. 

Yesterday bought some TPA RFY4 Double and made some magic. 

TPA RY4 Double - 4%
CAP Peanutbutter V2 - 4%
CAP Sweet Cream - 1%
TPA Double Chocolate - 1%

Shake the hell out of it and vaped and TBH its got the exact taste of Good Boy but to me its even better. 

Not sure if this is classified as a Clone then but if we are not allowed to post local juices (Referring to the debate had on this thread some time back) Then please remove. 

Been Vaping it the whole day and loving it! Might decrease the peanutbutter a little so that i get more of the RY4 taste. 

Peace!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Andre said:


> I have only used Koolada at 0.5 %. No problems and gives me the cool sensation I want.






Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> From what they were saying they *do not* use koolada in any of their flavours, so I am assuming it's menthol or a different cooling agent you're getting there. As for why it's gross, it gunks up cotton fairly badly I've found. At low, recommended doses (1 - 3 drops/10ml) I don't get much, plus it's very scratchy on the throat. At higher percentages it destroys your throat, like pulling on needles. Cough fest deluxe. Maybe it's just a personal thing, but I've never found it to work. As an aside, koolada does react chemically with nicotine to degrade it, so if you're making flavours with nic it's not that great either. This is fairly slow though.
> 
> edit: Forgot to add that it sometimes crystalizes out of your liquid, and the concentrate itself is prone to this too.



Thats a great deal of help already, i'm going to do a 30ml variation with Koolada @ 0.5% - because im just looking for a cool sensation, opposed to a slush puppy in the face. And I will report back to the thread on my findings. I guess with everything flavour, its subjective. So its trial and error, if the Koolada doesn't work, im going to take @Troll Brothers Elixirs suggestion to work with a smidge of menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

StompieZA said:


> Ok so last night i made a recipe as i once vaped a bottle of Wiener Vape Good boy which is a tabacco juice and loved it. I first thought it was Peanutbutter and chocolate which i made and turned out great but it wasnt it what i tasted.
> 
> Yesterday bought some TPA RFY4 Double and made some magic.
> 
> TPA RY4 Double - 4%
> CAP Peanutbutter V2 - 4%
> CAP Sweet Cream - 1%
> TPA Double Chocolate - 1%
> 
> Shake the hell out of it and vaped and TBH its got the exact taste of Good Boy but to me its even better.
> 
> Not sure if this is classified as a Clone then but if we are not allowed to post local juices (Referring to the debate had on this thread some time back) Then please remove.
> 
> Been Vaping it the whole day and loving it! Might decrease the peanutbutter a little so that i get more of the RY4 taste.
> 
> Peace!



It's technically not a clone - merely your interpretation of the original juice...
Recipe sounds nice, will add to my to do list!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lets-discuss-our-menthol-koolada-mixes.t10305/#post-205439

So I found an extremely well put together post on Koolada vs Menthol - and why/when you would use them.

@Andre @Troll Brothers Elixirs @BeginnerVape87

EDIT: I think this page also answers many of the questions - and what majority of DIY'ers think of this additive, what the majority pair it with, and the median %% usage. 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/8076

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Although Koolada is supposed to be flavourless, NotCharlesManson says it tastes like cardboard to him so he avoids it. I can't say I've ever tasted anything from it. However, in small doses it doesn't really do much for me. The only thing I use it in is colas. I don't mind a warm strawberry milkshake but warm Coke is just evil and stupid and wrong. I made HIC's Cherry Cola and it was awful purely because it felt like Coke that's been left in the summer sun for hours. So I added some Koolada and then it felt like Coke that's been left in the sun for hours and then put in a fridge for two minutes, like that's going to help. So I added a bit more. Then my hand slipped and a bit more went in. Then I dunked a whole lot in. Now my lips stick to the drip tip when I vape it. That is how it must be. If there isn't a cracking sound from inside your mouth when you vape it, you're just not trying hard enough.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rude Rudi said:


> It's technically not a clone - merely your interpretation of the original juice...
> Recipe sounds nice, will add to my to do list!


oh my gosh @Rude Rudi smaak jou stukkend for this...love this flavour and have all the pieces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

incredible_hullk said:


> oh my gosh @Rude Rudi smaak jou stukkend for this...love this flavour and have all the pieces



Technically my recipe @incredible_hullk but i can see the excitement causing you not to think straight. LOL hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

StompieZA said:


> Technically my recipe @incredible_hullk but i can see your excitement. LOL



LOL!


----------



## incredible_hullk

StompieZA said:


> Technically my recipe @incredible_hullk but i can see your excitement. LOL


sorry @StompieZA smaak jou stukkend also for this..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA

incredible_hullk said:


> sorry @StompieZA smaak jou stukkend also for this..



LOL hahahahaha


----------



## Viper_SA

Found a new way to mix my juice and pre-blends. We have a particle size distribution machine at work. Used to seperate smaller polypropylene spheres from larger spheres and fines to determine catalyst effevtiveness etc. Basically a large vibrator with different sized sieves. Unfortunately I can not upload a video, but this is the general idea in pictures. An hour in this thing and I can start to see subtle color changes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Viper_SA said:


> Found a new way to mix my juice and pre-blends. We have a particle size distribution machine at work. Used to seperate smaller polypropylene spheres from larger spheres and fines to determine catalyst effevtiveness etc. Basically a large vibrator with different sized sieves. Unfortunately I can not upload a video, but this is the general idea in pictures. An hour in this thing and I can start to see subtle color changes.
> 
> View attachment 78116


Awesome! Does Sir Vape sell these, or would blckvapour be my best bet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I think it would be a tad expensive bud


----------



## Effjh

Viper_SA said:


> Found a new way to mix my juice and pre-blends. We have a particle size distribution machine at work. Used to seperate smaller polypropylene spheres from larger spheres and fines to determine catalyst effevtiveness etc. Basically a large vibrator with different sized sieves. Unfortunately I can not upload a video, but this is the general idea in pictures. An hour in this thing and I can start to see subtle color changes.
> 
> View attachment 78116

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

StompieZA said:


> Ok so last night i made a recipe as i once vaped a bottle of Wiener Vape Good boy which is a tabacco juice and loved it. I first thought it was Peanutbutter and chocolate which i made and turned out great but it wasnt it what i tasted.
> 
> Yesterday bought some TPA RFY4 Double and made some magic.
> 
> TPA RY4 Double - 4%
> CAP Peanutbutter V2 - 4%
> CAP Sweet Cream - 1%
> TPA Double Chocolate - 1%
> 
> Shake the hell out of it and vaped and TBH its got the exact taste of Good Boy but to me its even better.
> 
> Not sure if this is classified as a Clone then but if we are not allowed to post local juices (Referring to the debate had on this thread some time back) Then please remove.
> 
> Been Vaping it the whole day and loving it! Might decrease the peanutbutter a little so that i get more of the RY4 taste.
> 
> Peace!


RY4... dont tweak steep for a few weeks. It is going to get super rich and caramely at 4 percent give it some time.


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs

Huffapuff said:


> Awesome! Does Sir Vape sell these, or would blckvapour be my best bet?



Hey man - you can pick up an ultrasonic water bath for ~R600. That will accelerate your steeping massively. Couple hours in there is equivalent to 5 - 7 days or so. Just google "ultrasonic jewelry cleaner" and you'll find one. bidorbuy or gumtree will probably have. If you need any help or advice just drop me a pm and I'll do my best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Hey man - you can pick up an ultrasonic water bath for ~R600. That will accelerate your steeping massively. Couple hours in there is equivalent to 5 - 7 days or so. Just google "ultrasonic jewelry cleaner" and you'll find one. bidorbuy or gumtree will probably have. If you need any help or advice just drop me a pm and I'll do my best.


Debatable. It APPROXIMATES a real steep, kinda ballpark of the real taste but not quite the same. Spoke about it at length with many people, most notably Zeki from Pompous Pom reckoned this method is only good for tests to help indicate a directio. I had some of Miss Daisy as it came out the ultrasonic, the true steeped version is MUCH fluffier and more complex in over tones. 

Just saying... not recommended for keeper bottles

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Hey man - you can pick up an ultrasonic water bath for ~R600. That will accelerate your steeping massively. Couple hours in there is equivalent to 5 - 7 days or so. Just google "ultrasonic jewelry cleaner" and you'll find one. bidorbuy or gumtree will probably have. If you need any help or advice just drop me a pm and I'll do my best.



Thanks man, but I'm old school and simply steep my juices. If there's one thing DIY has taught me it's patience.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

I love waiting for my juices. I sampled my Morning Rain and Am4a today, which have both been steeping for about ten days so far. Coming along nicely but they still need to settle more. So back into the cupboard they go and I sit on the rocking chair in my dungarees and pick up the newspaper, Jack Daniels style. No rush - I have 26 juices on my desk currently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

RichJB said:


> I love waiting for my juices. I sampled my Morning Rain and Am4a today, which have both been steeping for about ten days so far. Coming along nicely but they still need to settle more. So back into the cupboard they go and I sit on the rocking chair in my dungarees and pick up the newspaper, Jack Daniels style. No rush - I have 26 juices on my desk currently.



I hope to learn from you Oh! Wise One, when my box of DIY potions and elixirs arrive, probably end up failing miserably similar to Harry Potter when he tried casting his first spell! I suppose that is the joy of DIY, always learning in the hope of mastering this facet of our vaping journey. Looks like I need to go shopping for dungarees, will give the newspaper a miss, will keep using my tablet to read.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Debatable. It APPROXIMATES a real steep, kinda ballpark of the real taste but not quite the same. Spoke about it at length with many people, most notably Zeki from Pompous Pom reckoned this method is only good for tests to help indicate a directio. I had some of Miss Daisy as it came out the ultrasonic, the true steeped version is MUCH fluffier and more complex in over tones.
> 
> Just saying... not recommended for keeper bottles



For sure man, the true steeped juice is the best. I said it accelerates the steep. Not that it's a replacement. A sonicated flavour will better approximate the steeped product than a shake and vape. Use this when whipping up a whole bunch of recipes to try perfect a flavour. Better to try see on the day where it's going, and make a few more based on that.


----------



## Greyz

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Debatable. It APPROXIMATES a real steep, kinda ballpark of the real taste but not quite the same. Spoke about it at length with many people, most notably Zeki from Pompous Pom reckoned this method is only good for tests to help indicate a directio. I had some of Miss Daisy as it came out the ultrasonic, the true steeped version is MUCH fluffier and more complex in over tones.
> 
> Just saying... not recommended for keeper bottles



I whole heartedly agree with you on this, I spent R750 on a Mag Stirrer I imported and another R120 on a reptile heating pad. The end result after much trial and error is that while a Mag stirrer helps to reduce the steep time, it's not a replacement for steeping. I found it reduced the steep time needed for creams and custards down to a week but I also found that it degraded flavour slightly.

A experiment I did was to mix up some Unicorn Milk, this is a flavour I know very well, sat it on the mag stirrer in a beaker on the heat pad and let the machine do it's thing for 6 hours while I slept. The next day the colour had changed to where it looked like it had steeped for 2 weeks. A taste comparison between the a bottle I had steeped in a cupboard for 2 weeks and this newly mixed and stirred juice was huge. The cupboard steeped bottle was richer and creamier and the strawberry was silky smooth, the mag stirrer steeped bottle was good but tasted muted with more strawberry than creamy milk. It tasted a little "raw" for the lack of a better word. 

Needless to say I don't even use my mag stirrer or the heating pad anymore. Just mix, shake and forget (with the occasional gentle shake every few days) - there's simply no substitute for time.

Disclaimer: These are my experiences with using a mag stirrer YMMV

PS: If anyone is looking for a mag stirrer, I have one and a heat pad for sale..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

I didn't want to put this in the 1 or 2 flavours thread after @Rude Rudi's Creme Brulee suggestion because I haven't tried it. And it's not 1 or 2 flavours. But it links to Rudi's Creme Brulee report. Wayne mixed this up on his latest podcast and reckons it's good:

TFA Banana Cream 1.5%
Inw Creme Brulee 1%
Flv Milk & Honey 1%
FW Creamy Hazelnut 1.5%
JF Bavarian Cream 3%
FW Butterscotch Ripple 3%

JF = Jungle Flavors and it should be noted that it's Creamy Hazelnut, not standard FW Hazelnut.

I have a sudden hankering for Creme Brulee, Eggnog (Colton reckons FW's is very good), Horchata (FW again) type flavours. I reckon a base of FW Tres Leches with Dulce de Leche, Eggnog, Creme Brulee and a heaped tbsp (<--- note the B) of straight diacetyl will hit the spot. I will call it Popcorn Lung Goop. I reckon that after vaping that, I'll be like a baby after feeding, with thick milky formula running down my chin and dropping onto my baby-gro as I look around with that curiously startled look that babies get, burping occasionally. Bliss.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

RichJB said:


> I didn't want to put this in the 1 or 2 flavours thread after @Rude Rudi's Creme Brulee suggestion because I haven't tried it. And it's not 1 or 2 flavours. But it links to Rudi's Creme Brulee report. Wayne mixed this up on his latest podcast and reckons it's good:
> 
> TFA Banana Cream 1.5%
> Inw Creme Brulee 1%
> Flv Milk & Honey 1%
> FW Creamy Hazelnut 1.5%
> JF Bavarian Cream 3%
> FW Butterscotch Ripple 3%
> 
> JF = Jungle Flavors and it should be noted that it's Creamy Hazelnut, not standard FW Hazelnut.
> 
> I have a sudden hankering for Creme Brulee, Eggnog (Colton reckons FW's is very good), Horchata (FW again) type flavours. I reckon a base of FW Tres Leches with Dulce de Leche, Eggnog, Creme Brulee and a heaped tbsp (<--- note the B) of straight diacetyl will hit the spot. I will call it Popcorn Lung Goop. I reckon that after vaping that, I'll be like a baby after feeding, with thick milky formula running down my chin and dropping onto my baby-gro as I look around with that curiously startled look that babies get, burping occasionally. Bliss.


I used to love Wayne... but now my wallet just hates him. Always guaranteed to miss a concentrate or two for every new recipe.
Yup I already took Death By Diacetyl lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> I didn't want to put this in the 1 or 2 flavours thread after @Rude Rudi's Creme Brulee suggestion because I haven't tried it. And it's not 1 or 2 flavours. But it links to Rudi's Creme Brulee report. Wayne mixed this up on his latest podcast and reckons it's good:
> 
> TFA Banana Cream 1.5%
> Inw Creme Brulee 1%
> Flv Milk & Honey 1%
> FW Creamy Hazelnut 1.5%
> JF Bavarian Cream 3%
> FW Butterscotch Ripple 3%
> 
> JF = Jungle Flavors and it should be noted that it's Creamy Hazelnut, not standard FW Hazelnut.
> 
> I have a sudden hankering for Creme Brulee, Eggnog (Colton reckons FW's is very good), Horchata (FW again) type flavours. I reckon a base of FW Tres Leches with Dulce de Leche, Eggnog, Creme Brulee and a heaped tbsp (<--- note the B) of straight diacetyl will hit the spot. I will call it Popcorn Lung Goop. I reckon that after vaping that, I'll be like a baby after feeding, with thick milky formula running down my chin and dropping onto my baby-gro as I look around with that curiously startled look that babies get, burping occasionally. Bliss.



Sounds intriguing but alas, I have ordered my final December top ups as well as few new flavours to play with. As per the first rule of DIY, I am unable to mix this one up without subbing... I am going to have to put this on the January to-do list....




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Caveman

If anyone is interested, found this on reddit the other day
https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/5hbu0d/modest_monday_collection/
Link to collection
Got a few interesting reads and some good information in the notes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Snowball

Viper_SA said:


> This one also works for me
> 
> View attachment 25539


This looks awesome. Ill trial it with my next batch

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ok, I'm looking for an apricot jam filled donut recipe... I don't know if it's a South African thing, but I can't for the life of me find a recipe anywhere?

I have CLY Apricot and all the regular donut concentrates. 

Please help a desperate brother out... 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

That's easy. Mix up all your regular donut concentrates and add the apricot.....sorted. And you thought this diy thing was difficult. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

GregF said:


> That's easy. Mix up all your regular donut concentrates and add the apricot.....sorted. And you thought this day thing was difficult.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



LOL... that's exactly why I'm asking - tried that already!

Want something along the lines of the Paulies version...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Rude Rudi said:


> LOL... that's exactly why I'm asking - tried that already!
> 
> Want something along the lines of the Paulies version...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Maybe add 0.3% FA Meringue and 0.3 - 0.5% FA Maple Syrup to create the "jam" bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rude Rudi said:


> LOL... that's exactly why I'm asking - tried that already!
> 
> Want something along the lines of the Paulies version...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never had the Paulies but knocked together an apricot jammy 'donut' a while back. 
TFA Glazed Donut 3.5 percent 
TFA Vanilla Cupcake 1.2 percent (bready half cooked inside texture) 
FA Cream Fresh 1.2 percent
CAP Butter Cream 2 percent
FW Apricot (it is jammy all on its own already nom nom nom) 4 percent
CAP Sugar Cookie v2 0.8 percent
FA Meringue 0.75 percent
FA Marzipan 0.6 percent
Ethyl Maltol solution 0.6 percent.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

That was an interesting pocket reply my phone did wow


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Viper_SA said:


> Maybe add 0.3% FA Meringue and 0.3 - 0.5% FA Maple Syrup to create the "jam" bit


@Rude Rudi I think the FA Meringue would work well here and the Maple also to sweeten it up - However Donut and Apricot are generally High Notes - you need something doughy and / or creamy to give some weight to your recipe. 

@RichJB - What do you think? I mean you can go two routes here - you can try thicken up that donut with cake batter, yellow cake extremely low %% or you can aim to cream the F out of that apricot with Bavarian and or Whipped cream?? what route would you go??


----------



## moonunit

Rude Rudi said:


> LOL... that's exactly why I'm asking - tried that already!
> 
> Want something along the lines of the Paulies version...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Haven't tasted Paulies version, is it legit?

Give FA Arminian Apricat a bash, it has gotten me a bit closer in my tries for a jam donut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Left my diy vapemail at the office 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

moonunit said:


> Haven't tasted Paulies version, is it legit?
> 
> Give FA Arminian Apricat a bash, it has gotten me a bit closer in my tries for a jam donut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously also give Flavour West Apricot a whirl. Pretty much apricot jam in a dripper bottle. If you want a real apricot stay away. The FW is super jammy/candy it is sticky as can be. Pairs with peanut butter like you wont believe I recently made a PB and J sarmie vibe with it was absolutely great.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

Chukin'Vape said:


> @RichJB - What do you think?



I can't offer anything helpful, I'm afraid. Jam doughnuts is not something I've done.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Thanks all! Will give it a bash and report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo

Holiday mixing done!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## boxerulez

Limbo said:


> View attachment 78591
> 
> Holiday mixing done!


Nice one... that is quite a batch.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

RichJB said:


> I didn't want to put this in the 1 or 2 flavours thread after @Rude Rudi's Creme Brulee suggestion because I haven't tried it. And it's not 1 or 2 flavours. But it links to Rudi's Creme Brulee report. Wayne mixed this up on his latest podcast and reckons it's good:
> 
> TFA Banana Cream 1.5%
> Inw Creme Brulee 1%
> Flv Milk & Honey 1%
> FW Creamy Hazelnut 1.5%
> JF Bavarian Cream 3%
> FW Butterscotch Ripple 3%
> 
> JF = Jungle Flavors and it should be noted that it's Creamy Hazelnut, not standard FW Hazelnut.
> 
> I have a sudden hankering for Creme Brulee, Eggnog (Colton reckons FW's is very good), Horchata (FW again) type flavours. I reckon a base of FW Tres Leches with Dulce de Leche, Eggnog, Creme Brulee and a heaped tbsp (<--- note the B) of straight diacetyl will hit the spot. I will call it Popcorn Lung Goop. I reckon that after vaping that, I'll be like a baby after feeding, with thick milky formula running down my chin and dropping onto my baby-gro as I look around with that curiously startled look that babies get, burping occasionally. Bliss.



So I mixed this up on Saturday night. Any idea how long it should steep for? I haven't given it a drip yet. May just try it tonight.


----------



## RichJB

Considering it has several cream/custard style ingredients, I reckon a two week steep. Although it may well be good before then.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

RichJB said:


> Considering it has several cream/custard style ingredients, I reckon a two week steep. Although it may well be good before then.



Thanks, that's what I was thinking. 
I'll give it a taste a bit later, but will let it steep until next year before cracking it open


----------



## kimbo

Hi

Is Loco concentrates only available at Valley Vapor?


----------



## PsyCLown

Hey guys,

So I am still relatively new to the DIY juice mixing - haven't mixed all that much and am still just following recipes for now.
Although I am curious about how you all go about these things and hopefully you can share some of your knowledge with me.

1. How do you measure all your concentrates, VG, PG etc?
I use the eJuice Me Up app, I personally feel as if drops is rather inaccurate as drops can be big or small and depend on quite a few factors.
Scales as well, especially these cheaper scales - I have had a fair bit of experience and they are anything but accurate.

I have been using needles and syringes and it works but can be quite a PITA as I have to open each concentrate bottle, remove the dripper and then suck up the right amount with a syringe. Now if I am mixing say 30ml of juice then certain ingredients come in at 0.14ml and if you are using anything other than an Insulin Syringe it isn't all that accurate then and when using an insulin syringe it takes forever due to the gauage of the needle (generally 31 to 29).
For the VG and PG I use a normal syringe with a 15G needle, still takes a bit of time when it comes to the VG though and you end up with sore hands if you are mixing quite a bit.

So any tips / secrets which you can share with me?


2. There have been a few recipes posted on various threads, such as the DIY Fruit Juice Recipe thread, the Mango Crack recipe. I tried it and I find the flavour a bit mild and would like to make it stronger. What is the best way to go about this? Just increase all of the concentrate percentages a bit or would that not work?

I hope it is fine posting something like this in this thread, if not please let me know where and then I can copy / paste this and then get a mod to remove the post afterwards.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

PsyCLown said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I am still relatively new to the DIY juice mixing - haven't mixed all that much and am still just following recipes for now.
> Although I am curious about how you all go about these things and hopefully you can share some of your knowledge with me.
> 
> 1. How do you measure all your concentrates, VG, PG etc?
> I use the eJuice Me Up app, I personally feel as if drops is rather inaccurate as drops can be big or small and depend on quite a few factors.
> Scales as well, especially these cheaper scales - I have had a fair bit of experience and they are anything but accurate.
> 
> I have been using needles and syringes and it works but can be quite a PITA as I have to open each concentrate bottle, remove the dripper and then suck up the right amount with a syringe. Now if I am mixing say 30ml of juice then certain ingredients come in at 0.14ml and if you are using anything other than an Insulin Syringe it isn't all that accurate then and when using an insulin syringe it takes forever due to the gauage of the needle (generally 31 to 29).
> For the VG and PG I use a normal syringe with a 15G needle, still takes a bit of time when it comes to the VG though and you end up with sore hands if you are mixing quite a bit.
> 
> So any tips / secrets which you can share with me?
> 
> 
> 2. There have been a few recipes posted on various threads, such as the DIY Fruit Juice Recipe thread, the Mango Crack recipe. I tried it and I find the flavour a bit mild and would like to make it stronger. What is the best way to go about this? Just increase all of the concentrate percentages a bit or would that not work?
> 
> I hope it is fine posting something like this in this thread, if not please let me know where and then I can copy / paste this and then get a mod to remove the post afterwards.
> 
> Thanks!


Mixinh by weight will safe you from those insulin needles

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Mint Fruit Mulch (9mg—100ml)

Source: Mine. Discovered by accident.
Common Name: N/A
My name: "Mint Fruit Mulch"

Date made: 2016-12-07

Amount made: 100ml
VG/PG ratio: 48/53 —Yes this is correct.
VG Dilutant: 47.5ml
PG Dilutant: 0ml
Nicotine, (36) 9 mg: 25ml (PG)
Blueberry Wild TFA 2% 2ml
Dragon fruit TFA 1% 1ml
DX Peach (Juicy) TFA 2% 2ml
Kiwi Double TFA 3% 3ml
Koolada TFA 2% 2ml
Lemon Lime TFA 2% 2ml
Nectarine TFA 1% 1ml
Peppermint Essence from Woolworths 14% 14ml (No bad stuff in this one)
Raspberry TFA 0.5% 0.5ml (a bit less, ran out.)

Comments:

Made from leftovers flavors.
The Woolworths peppermint essence is weak. Can usually use up to 20%

A pleasant emulsion of fruit and peppermint. A juice to break the monotony of some of the conventional flavors as well as the usual 70/30 or 60/40 VG/PG. A "Palate cleaner" if you like. The 9mg nicotine and the high PG brighten the low % flavors and give a super but not over the top throat hit. The peppermint is delightful, not overbearing.

My next batch I will try with different fruits.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

@RichJB, we spoke about Perpetual Check in another thread. I have found my bottle and tasted it. Awesome. Do not remember it as good when I first tasted it. Mixed on 21 August 2016. Semi-tart, fruity liqueur. I added FA Aurora, so a nice (for me at least) citrus on the tip of the tongue. The Cinnamon is in the background and not discernible as such, maybe it contributes to the sharp on the tip of the tongue. One can easily up the Cinnamon by a full or half a percent. My recipe looks as follows:
FA Blackcurrant 3%
FA Fresh Fig 2%
FA Lemon Cecily 1.5%
FA Cinnamon Ceylon 1%
FA Brandy 1%
FA Aurora 0.5%

@rogue zombie how did you find it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> @RichJB, we spoke about Perpetual Check in another thread. I have found my bottle and tasted it. Awesome. Do not remember it as good when I first tasted it. Mixed on 21 August 2016. Semi-tart, fruity liqueur. I added FA Aurora, so a nice (for me at least) citrus on the tip of the tongue. The Cinnamon is in the background and not discernible as such, maybe it contributes to the sharp on the tip of the tongue. One can easily up the Cinnamon by a full or half a percent. My recipe looks as follows:
> FA Blackcurrant 3%
> FA Fresh Fig 2%
> FA Lemon Cecily 1.5%
> FA Cinnamon Ceylon 1%
> FA Brandy 1%
> FA Aurora 0.5%
> 
> @rogue zombie how did you find it?


Umm I forgot to buy the ingredients  

But I will be putting it high on my list for Jan.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I've just been listening to some old Beginner Blending podcasts and picked up an interesting tip from Cokecan. If you get that tangy or greasy off note from TFA VBIC which people complain of, try adding a small amount (1%) of Cap Vanilla Cupcake v2. According to Cokecan, it softens that off-note. So if you're one of the many who battle with VBIC, try adding 1% of Cap Vanilla Cupcake v2. I don't think it will remove the pepper notes but that isn't the only problem with VBIC that people have. 

Apparently it's also a great addition to creams to sweeten them without adding tangy or chemical notes. As he describes it, it's like the top of the vanilla cupcake which has the icing on. So it adds a soft, smooth, sweet, creamy icing sort of vibe. There apparently isn't much cake texture in it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Polar

RichJB said:


> I've just been listening to some old Beginner Blending podcasts and picked up an interesting tip from Cokecan. If you get that tangy or greasy off note from TFA VBIC which people complain of, try adding a small amount (1%) of Cap Vanilla Cupcake v2. According to Cokecan, it softens that off-note. So if you're one of the many who battle with VBIC, try adding 1% of Cap Vanilla Cupcake v2. I don't think it will remove the pepper notes but that isn't the only problem with VBIC that people have.
> 
> Apparently it's also a great addition to creams to sweeten them without adding tangy or chemical notes. As he describes it, it's like the top of the vanilla cupcake which has the icing on. So it adds a soft, smooth, sweet, creamy icing sort of vibe. There apparently isn't much cake texture in it.


I do get pepper from it, but can understand where it fits in the profile. Where the cream turns to vanilla. Also don't think the vanilla cupcake will cure that. 

It's a great tip though. Love these flavors that serves as non specific additions that rather enhance other profiles. Certainly giving it a try... Working on a coffee milkshake that might use it well. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Polar said:


> I do get pepper from it, but can understand where it fits in the profile. Where the cream turns to vanilla. Also don't think the vanilla cupcake will cure that.
> 
> It's a great tip though. Love these flavors that serves as non specific additions that rather enhance other profiles. Certainly giving it a try... Working on a coffee milkshake that might use it well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Coffee milkshake sounds very nice and different @Polar !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Is Loco concentrates only available at Valley Vapor?



Yes, they market it as Loco concentrates. Don't know if the same concentrates are available elsewhere under a different brand name though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

Effjh said:


> Yes, they market it as Loco concentrates. Don't know if the same concentrates are available elsewhere under a different brand name though.


----------



## Dolfie

Dolfie said:


> View attachment 80515
> View attachment 80515


Anybody maybe tried this strawberry cupcake from Amsterdam Vape. Made it 13 days ago but haven't tried it yet


----------



## RichJB

OK, Wayne has announced his top eight recipes of the year:

8) Sakura Sweets by Kopel. I don't have the floral concentrates and won't buy them for this. That is not stuff I'm going to use, florals ain't my thang.

7) Green Tea Kit Kat by ExclusiveGirl. Has a key ingredient (FE Green Tea) which we can't get here.

6) Cliche by SkiddlzNinja. I'll be trying this as I've been looking for recipes with FA Forrest Mix.

5) Grack Juice by Philosaphucker. I'll try this too, I only need Inw Grape and apparently that's the best grape. Sounds intriguing.

4) Simply Cannoli by Tranceinate. This is already my second ADV after Funfetti. If you haven't tried this, do. It is outstanding.

3) Sugar Cookies and Cream by Chrisdvr1. This looks great. I don't have FW Bavarian Cream or TFA Butter and won't get either for it, but I reckon TFA Bav and Cap Butter Cream subs will be close enough.

2) Dinner Lady a Lemon Tart Remix by Dazcole. People are raving but it has too many ingredients I don't have. I'm not crazy about lemon either. Will give this a miss.

1) Pebbles by NotCharlesManson. Meh, five ingredients I don't have and won't be buying just for this recipe. I'm not crazy about cereals either. It's apparently a terrific juice, though. Well, it would be, considering it's won Wayne's Recipe of the Year. Still, it's not for me, alas.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Effjh

RichJB said:


> 3) Sugar Cookies and Cream by Chrisdvr1. This looks great. I don't have FW Bavarian Cream or TFA Butter and won't get either for it, but I reckon TFA Bav and Cap Butter Cream subs will be close enough.



Yep mixed it with exactly those subs and it came out great. I know they say it's a shake n vape, but give it a couple of days to settle, I found it a bit too rich at first on the Sugar Cookie. Once it settles it really smooths out and is very addictive.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> OK, Wayne has announced his top eight recipes of the year:
> 
> 8) Sakura Sweets by Kopel. I don't have the floral concentrates and won't buy them for this. That is not stuff I'm going to use, florals ain't my thang.
> 
> 7) Green Tea Kit Kat by ExclusiveGirl. Has a key ingredient (FE Green Tea) which we can't get here.
> 
> 6) Cliche by SkiddlzNinja. I'll be trying this as I've been looking for recipes with FA Forrest Mix.
> 
> 5) Grack Juice by Philosaphucker. I'll try this too, I only need Inw Grape and apparently that's the best grape. Sounds intriguing.
> 
> 4) Simply Cannoli by Tranceinate. This is already my second ADV after Funfetti. If you haven't tried this, do. It is outstanding.
> 
> 3) Sugar Cookies and Cream by Chrisdvr1. This looks great. I don't have FW Bavarian Cream or TFA Butter and won't get either for it, but I reckon TFA Bav and Cap Butter Cream subs will be close enough.
> 
> 2) Dinner Lady a Lemon Tart Remix by Dazcole. People are raving but it has too many ingredients I don't have. I'm not crazy about lemon either. Will give this a miss.
> 
> 1) Pebbles by NotCharlesManson. Meh, five ingredients I don't have and won't be buying just for this recipe. I'm not crazy about cereals either. It's apparently a terrific juice, though. Well, it would be, considering it's won Wayne's Recipe of the Year. Still, it's not for me, alas.


I tried the Grack Juice, not my taste at all. Weird, is all I can say. Sugar Cookies and Cream is great. I used it as a base for my Ginger Snaps. Cliche looks interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Heh, I don't know why mixers are always trying to downplay the steep time. A recipe that contains Bav, Cream Fresh and Vienna(!!) and some say it's a shake-n-vape? I'll be steeping this for my usual eight weeks so it should be magical once I'm ready to vape it. Wayne reckons 'Sicle is a shake-n-vape. I left mine for eight weeks and the difference between then and even at two weeks was about 30%. As a shake-n-vape, it was chemical horror. Although to be fair, I did use Cly Naartjie in it, which might have been the cause. But after two months, OMG, refreshing and delicious.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## therazia

Regarding Grace, I'd suggest you vape at least half the bottle and play around with your wattage. I was over it the first time I tasted and cleaned the juice from my tank. A few days later I forgot to take some juice with me to my GF then I discovered my bottle of grack that I left there. Needless to say I was hooked after 2 tanks of torture and pleasure. It's truly an odd juice. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

RichJB said:


> Heh, I don't know why mixers are always trying to downplay the steep time. A recipe that contains Bav, Cream Fresh and Vienna(!!) and some say it's a shake-n-vape? I'll be steeping this for my usual eight weeks so it should be magical once I'm ready to vape it. Wayne reckons 'Sicle is a shake-n-vape. I left mine for eight weeks and the difference between then and even at two weeks was about 30%. As a shake-n-vape, it was chemical horror. Although to be fair, I did use Cly Naartjie in it, which might have been the cause. But after two months, OMG, refreshing and delicious.



For somebody that has a pallet like Wayne should, I honestly don't get this at all. Almost all of his recipes are certified shake and vape and it makes no sense. Bronuts is nearly unvapable shake and vape, it's like eating a spoon full of cocoa. Rhodonite is a mess for the first few days? Maybe i just don't shake hard enough.

Surely if his palette is that good he should be able to pick up the nuances in the juice a lot quicker than I can and things that I find off putting should be near terminal to him?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## therazia

Yea, I think he shakes it with some fancy machine that you'd find in a scientific lab. I've wondered the same thing. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz

RichJB said:


> OK, Wayne has announced his top eight recipes of the year:
> 
> 8) Sakura Sweets by Kopel. I don't have the floral concentrates and won't buy them for this. That is not stuff I'm going to use, florals ain't my thang.
> 
> 7) Green Tea Kit Kat by ExclusiveGirl. Has a key ingredient (FE Green Tea) which we can't get here.
> 
> 6) Cliche by SkiddlzNinja. I'll be trying this as I've been looking for recipes with FA Forrest Mix.
> 
> 5) Grack Juice by Philosaphucker. I'll try this too, I only need Inw Grape and apparently that's the best grape. Sounds intriguing.
> 
> 4) Simply Cannoli by Tranceinate. This is already my second ADV after Funfetti. If you haven't tried this, do. It is outstanding.
> 
> 3) Sugar Cookies and Cream by Chrisdvr1. This looks great. I don't have FW Bavarian Cream or TFA Butter and won't get either for it, but I reckon TFA Bav and Cap Butter Cream subs will be close enough.
> 
> 2) Dinner Lady a Lemon Tart Remix by Dazcole. People are raving but it has too many ingredients I don't have. I'm not crazy about lemon either. Will give this a miss.
> 
> 1) Pebbles by NotCharlesManson. Meh, five ingredients I don't have and won't be buying just for this recipe. I'm not crazy about cereals either. It's apparently a terrific juice, though. Well, it would be, considering it's won Wayne's Recipe of the Year. Still, it's not for me, alas.



Hey guys,

I want to mix up some of this Simply Cannoli, it says best VG 92%. does that mean the VG/PG ratio is 92/8?


----------



## Silver

Thanks for posting those top 8 recipes @RichJB !
Some of those look great
It just looks like I am going to have to launch a major buying spree for concentrates... 

Have you figured out how best to store and retrieve concentrates yet?


----------



## dstroya

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to mix up some of this Simply Cannoli, it says best VG 92%. does that mean the VG/PG ratio is 92/8?



The 8% PG is from flavourings. That is the highest VG you can get it to as all the flavour concentrates are suspended in PG. I mix it at 70/30 and its awesome.


----------



## RichJB

Imtiaaz said:


> I want to mix up some of this Simply Cannoli, it says best VG 92%. does that mean the VG/PG ratio is 92/8?



I guess so although I mixed mine at my usual 60/40 and it is scrumptious.



Silver said:


> Have you figured out how best to store and retrieve concentrates yet?



I've mailed several local suppliers of cardboard and plastic containers with enquiries about compartmentalised boxes. Some are yet to get back to me, I suppose they're still on holiday. No joy yet from the ones who did reply, though.

I found a superb container online but it's in the US and would be hellishly expensive to import. But here is the basic idea:




Those ribbed slots along the sides take plastic dividers. With a divider in each slot, the box provides 8x12 rows = 96 compartments for concentrates. Each compartment is 29mm square which is pretty close, the 10ml concentrate bottles that most vendors supply are 26mm in diameter. So it's a decent fit. The box is 75mm high which is perfect as 10ml bottles are 65mm tall. Boxes also come with lids and are stackable. If I could find this locally I'd be set. But nobody seems to have them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> I guess so although I mixed mine at my usual 60/40 and it is scrumptious.
> 
> 
> 
> I've mailed several local suppliers of cardboard and plastic containers with enquiries about compartmentalised boxes. Some are yet to get back to me, I suppose they're still on holiday. No joy yet from the ones who did reply, though.
> 
> I found a superb container online but it's in the US and would be hellishly expensive to import. But here is the basic idea:
> 
> View attachment 80752
> 
> 
> Those ribbed slots along the sides take plastic dividers. With a divider in each slot, the box provides 8x12 rows = 96 compartments for concentrates. Each compartment is 29mm square which is pretty close, the 10ml concentrate bottles that most vendors supply are 26mm in diameter. So it's a decent fit. The box is 75mm high which is perfect as 10ml bottles are 65mm tall. Boxes also come with lids and are stackable. If I could find this locally I'd be set. But nobody seems to have them.



Great stuff @RichJB - thanks for all your efforts.
I must say though I am hoping to find an easy solution to store them in such a way that I can see them all - but maybe that is a pipe dream because I may realise in time I don't have enough space for making them all visible....

All one needs really is a cupboard with closeable doors and lots of shelves and you can line up all the bottles at about eye height. Say you have 200 bottles at 30mm each - thats 6 metres.
So if the cupboard was 2 metres across - you would need three rows.
It doesn't have to be a very deep cupboard - just something deep enough for say up to 3 bottles behind each other.... (for stock of the same bottle)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I don't know if y'all have noticed, Richio hasn't said anything because I think he's still on holiday, but he got in a bunch of TFA and Cap no-flyers. And then some standalone calibration weights too. So at last we can make recipes with TFA Kentucky Bourbon in. And with accurate scales nogal.  Thanks Richio, this is most welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

RichJB said:


> I don't know if y'all have noticed, Richio hasn't said anything because I think he's still on holiday, but he got in a bunch of TFA and Cap no-flyers. And then some standalone calibration weights too. So at last we can make recipes with TFA Kentucky Bourbon in. And with accurate scales nogal.  Thanks Richio, this is most welcome.



and good pricing there as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

RichJB said:


> I don't know if y'all have noticed, Richio hasn't said anything because I think he's still on holiday, but he got in a bunch of TFA and Cap no-flyers. And then some standalone calibration weights too. So at last we can make recipes with TFA Kentucky Bourbon in. And with accurate scales nogal.  Thanks Richio, this is most welcome.



and irish cream....yeeeeah


----------



## RichJB

And TFA Honeydew for those who have wanted to make up Wayne's HoneyDewwey but couldn't get all the ingredients.


----------



## incredible_hullk

RichJB said:


> And TFA Honeydew for those who have wanted to make up Wayne's HoneyDewwey but couldn't get all the ingredients.


@RichJB how do u calibrate


----------



## RichJB

I don't, heh, as I don't have a 200g weight. If you have a 200g weight (500g for the 500g scale), then you turn it on, hold down the Units button until it flashes CAL and 200 and then put the weight on the scale. It will read PASS and off you go, done. This is for the cheaper type of scale that Richio sells, I'm not sure about other models.

Sorry, that explanation missed out a key step. This from the manual:

Calibration:
1. Reset the scale by pressing [ON/OFF] key.
2. Wait until the LCD displays "0.00" and then press and HOLD the [MODE] key for 3 seconds, the LCD will display "CAL" then release the [MODE] key.
3. Press the [MODE] key again, the LCD will display "CAL" followed by the required calibration weight.
4. Add the required calibration weight, the display will show"PASS" and return to normal weighing mode.
5. Put away the calibration weight and press [ON/OFF] to turn off the scale and the calibration is finished.

The MODE key is the Units key (lower left) on the scale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

RichJB said:


> I don't know if y'all have noticed, Richio hasn't said anything because I think he's still on holiday, but he got in a bunch of TFA and Cap no-flyers. And then some standalone calibration weights too. So at last we can make recipes with TFA Kentucky Bourbon in. And with accurate scales nogal.  Thanks Richio, this is most welcome.



R50 TFA no fliers and R65 for CAP 

@Richio absolute winner prices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Soutie said:


> R50 TFA no fliers and R65 for CAP
> 
> @Richio absolute winner prices.



I was so hoping nobody was going to notice. By the time my vape budget is restored everything is going to be out of stock now 

Thanks @RichJB and @Soutie, thanks a lot

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caveman

Soutie said:


> R50 TFA no fliers and R65 for CAP
> 
> @Richio absolute winner prices.


Just as I got my order from the UK for some of those no flyers he gets it in lol.. granted I saved a good amount of money by ordering and waiting, I will pay extra to get them quicker. Great stuff 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Right, so after a mammoth mixing session that saw me use up my 10ml HDPE dropper bottles of SC2, Ripe and VBIC, I had a cunning plan. Initially I bought a bunch of concentrates from Vapeowave in the blue bottles with no droppers. I hate having to use pipettes. So I popped the old 10ml HDPE bottles into a boiling hot saline solution and soaked them for a good hour, then rinsed them and dried them off, then used a syringe to transfer some blue bottle flavours over to HDPE droppers. Now I'll use the old blue 10ml bottles to mix up single flavour testers. I love it when a plan comes together.

To honour this auspicious occasion, I have a special message to all DIYers who are struggling with blue bottle concentrates:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## therazia

Caveman said:


> Just as I got my order from the UK for some of those no flyers he gets it in lol.. granted I saved a good amount of money by ordering and waiting, I will pay extra to get them quicker. Great stuff
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Where did you buy from? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## therazia

Hey guys, I've got a strange problem. Now I'm going to let it steep but it's still weird. I made a lychee, mango and tangerine mix with a bit of jackfruit added. The weird thing is that as a shake and vape it was really good but after steeping overnight the profile completely changed. 

This is the first time that this has happened and I'm quite confused as to what can cause such a reaction. 

This is the first time I've used jackfruit but might have overdone it with the amount.

Cap Sweet Lychee at 9%,
CAP Sweet Mango 6%
CAP Sweet Tangerine 3%
TFA Jackfruit 1.6%
6 Drops of Koolada

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

therazia said:


> Hey guys, I've got a strange problem. Now I'm going to let it steep but it's still weird. I made a lychee, mango and tangerine mix with a bit of jackfruit added. The weird thing is that as a shake and vape it was really good but after steeping overnight the profile completely changed.
> 
> This is the first time that this has happened and I'm quite confused as to what can cause such a reaction.
> 
> This is the first time I've used jackfruit but might have overdone it with the amount.
> 
> Cap Sweet Lychee at 9%,
> CAP Sweet Mango 6%
> CAP Sweet Tangerine 3%
> TFA Jackfruit 1.6%
> 6 Drops of Koolada
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


As @incredible_hullk said in the other thread you posed the question in, your CAP percentages are probably too high. Maybe 6 % for the main fruit flavour and from 2% for the supporting flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

Damn, im not used to posting in tapatalk. Sorry for the misplaced posts. 

I'm just going to post it here as well since all the masters are on here more than the other threads. 

How do I get a sugar taste and feel? I want to make a grapefruit with sugar poured over. 

We used to have that as kids as a desert.


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> Heh, I don't know why mixers are always trying to downplay the steep time. A recipe that contains Bav, Cream Fresh and Vienna(!!) and some say it's a shake-n-vape? I'll be steeping this for my usual eight weeks so it should be magical once I'm ready to vape it. Wayne reckons 'Sicle is a shake-n-vape. I left mine for eight weeks and the difference between then and even at two weeks was about 30%. As a shake-n-vape, it was chemical horror. Although to be fair, I did use Cly Naartjie in it, which might have been the cause. But after two months, OMG, refreshing and delicious.



Yip, my Naartjie 'sicle had a 2 week steep and the flavour difference is vast to say the least. When I had it a day or two after mixing it was so-so, it now, it is stunning. I made 100mls, so will let the balance rest for another couple of weeks to see if it improves more.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Max

Hi @Rude Rudi - Please could you be so kind as to confirm if your recipe is available to attempt ...?? - if so - Please confirm where I can find it.

I absolutely appreciate Naartjie and Orange Popsicles flavours and currently trying to - as a DIY - make some of the above juices.

Thanking you in anticipation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Polar

therazia said:


> Damn, im not used to posting in tapatalk. Sorry for the misplaced posts.
> 
> I'm just going to post it here as well since all the masters are on here more than the other threads.
> 
> How do I get a sugar taste and feel? I want to make a grapefruit with sugar poured over.
> 
> We used to have that as kids as a desert.


I believe TFA/TPA Meringue at 0.5 - 1% will give that in crusted in sugar effect. It's widely used in cereal juice for the frosted effect. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Max said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi - Please could you be so kind as to confirm if your recipe is available to attempt ...?? - if so - Please confirm where I can find it.
> 
> I absolutely appreciate Naartjie and Orange Popsicles flavours and currently trying to - as a DIY - make some of the above juices.
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation.



Sure, I simply used ENYAWREKLAW's 'sicle recipe and subbed the Mandarin with CLY Naartie and the Orange with Mandarin.

The recipe can be found here http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/180174/'Sicle by [ ENYAWREKLAW ]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max

@Rude Rudi - Frikken Awesome - Thank You so much - saved and now commenced procurement of the associated concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi - Please could you be so kind as to confirm if your recipe is available to attempt ...?? - if so - Please confirm where I can find it.
> 
> I absolutely appreciate Naartjie and Orange Popsicles flavours and currently trying to - as a DIY - make some of the above juices.
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation.


I love citrus juices. My best in Orange so far: FW Blood Orange 6%, CAP Sweet Tangerine 2%, FW Lemonade 1%

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Hi @Andre - you sent me that Pina Colada Recipe from alltheflavors - that's being ordered so this Orange eJuice will be included - and really - thank you so much for your help - it's greatly greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

therazia said:


> Where did you buy from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


ChefsFlavorsUK with Royal mail postage. Took some time to get here though. About 2 months

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> 4) Simply Cannoli by Tranceinate. This is already my second ADV after Funfetti. If you haven't tried this, do. It is outstanding.



Just made this, some hot tap water and a taste and it is actually quite good. Thanks for the recommendation. Will be going into my steep queue now.


----------



## RichJB

I'm going to try some more of the cannoli recipes which Wayne got. I believe Goldfish's is also good. I did Tranceinate's originally because it was so well received and had Nonna's Cake which I was keen to try. It's a profile I love so I wouldn't mind having two or more cannoli recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

Max said:


> Hi @Andre - you sent me that Pina Colada Recipe from alltheflavors - that's being ordered so this Orange eJuice will be included - and really - thank you so much for your help - it's greatly greatly appreciated.



Would you mind sharing that Pina Colada recipe?


----------



## Andre

therazia said:


> Would you mind sharing that Pina Colada recipe?


Of course, here it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton

Homemade coffee and chocolate extract. 5% with 70/30 and the flavour is phenomenal. Got some toasted coconut steeping at the moment too.


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @darryn.britton 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

RichJB said:


> I'm going to try some more of the cannoli recipes which Wayne got. I believe Goldfish's is also good. I did Tranceinate's originally because it was so well received and had Nonna's Cake which I was keen to try. It's a profile I love so I wouldn't mind having two or more cannoli recipes.



Goldfish Cannoli is tasty even at 1 day so I'm sure its a winner. I subbed with Sugar Cookie V2 @ 5% as I didn't have V1. Have some V1 in coming from Blckvapour so will see if it makes much difference.

Also some Joy and FW Hazelnut to try some more of the DOD stuff. Funfetti is first inline and I do hope it stands up to the hype (and my commercially spoiled palette)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Funfetti is the bomb. I just mixed the weirdest recipe with Joy, Dumbo Ears by Queuetue:
1% Inw Biscuit
0.5% FA Cardamom
2%(!) FA Joy
1% FA Meringue

And... that's it. 4.5% total flavouring, nearly half of which is Joy.  I haven't tested it yet, will wait a few days first. If it's tasty, props to Q. I don't know too many who would use Joy at anything over 0.5%.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> Funfetti is the bomb. I just mixed the weirdest recipe with Joy, Dumbo Ears by Queuetue:
> 1% Inw Biscuit
> 0.5% FA Cardamom
> 2%(!) FA Joy
> 1% FA Meringue
> 
> And... that's it. 4.5% total flavouring, nearly half of which is Joy.  I haven't tested it yet, will wait a few days first. If it's tasty, props to Q. I don't know too many who would use Joy at anything over 0.5%.


That's hectic high. I tried joy out at 3% when I first got it, as that is kinda my goto single flavor % if I don't check online first. It's not actually that terrible. More spicy than bad for me, also it is like eating a candle, very waxy. Not totally unpleasant though, won't do it again, but I've had worse at 3% before

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Funfetti is the bomb. I just mixed the weirdest recipe with Joy, Dumbo Ears by Queuetue:
> 1% Inw Biscuit
> 0.5% FA Cardamom
> 2%(!) FA Joy
> 1% FA Meringue
> 
> And... that's it. 4.5% total flavouring, nearly half of which is Joy.  I haven't tested it yet, will wait a few days first. If it's tasty, props to Q. I don't know too many who would use Joy at anything over 0.5%.


I tried it. It stood in my cupboard for ages before I got the courage to taste it. Not bad at all and I am sure it is close to the real pastry. Very doughy. Unfortunately, not my taste at all. His Thai Sunset, on the other hand, I cannot get enough of. Also weird in that it uses 2.5 % of Acetyl Pyrazine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, Q loves his AP. I also mixed up another of his - Flaky 17 - which has AP as a top note. And he now has Flaky 8 which has only a bit less AP in it. His recipes sure are different. I mean, Saffron and Lemongrass?  

I just sampled the day-old Dumbo Ears now and it does have that yeasty Joy vibe which seems to be held in check by the cardamom. I'm not sure I like it yet but it's surprisingly dense for a recipe with only 4.5% total flavouring. I think it will require a decent steep to settle down. He rates it as SnV or 3-day steep but everybody does that now. They can cut to the chase and classify every recipe as a SnV that just happens to taste a lot better after a month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

RichJB said:


> Funfetti is the bomb. I just mixed the weirdest recipe with Joy, Dumbo Ears by Queuetue:
> 1% Inw Biscuit
> 0.5% FA Cardamom
> 2%(!) FA Joy
> 1% FA Meringue
> 
> And... that's it. 4.5% total flavouring, nearly half of which is Joy.  I haven't tested it yet, will wait a few days first. If it's tasty, props to Q. I don't know too many who would use Joy at anything over 0.5%.




I am no very fond of Joy. Would be very interesting to know how it turns out. Please let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

So I got my first 10mls of INW Milk Chocolate and got rid of it within an hour. Damn, Wayne and Andre got me dropping that concentrates like its mad. Cooked up Cuprian, Chocolate Milkshake, Oreos and Andre's Mate.

Going to hide this from myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

therazia said:


> So I got my first 10mls of INW Milk Chocolate and got rid of it within an hour. Damn, Wayne and Andre got me dropping that concentrates like its mad. Cooked up Cuprian, Chocolate Milkshake, Oreos and Andre's Mate.
> 
> Going to hide this from myself.


Hehe, once the hiding/steeping is no longer required, give us your impressions please. Chocolate concentrates are notoriously difficult to work with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Damn, my scale has gone to the great mixing lab in the sky. Turned it on this morning and it wouldn't settle, even with nothing on the scale the display showed weights that just yo-yoed up and down. If I tared, it would show zero and then start yo-yoing again. I tried recalibrating, swapping out batteries, charging batteries and it's no go. I think something fried inside. That's the second MH scale (the cheap ones with the five buttons) that hasn't worked properly but I'm not too fussed. I paid R120 for it and it's not like you can expect a precision instrument for that. I think I'll give Richio's R240 scale a try. Anybody use that one? I figure that if it's more expensive, it will be better quality and/or more durable.


----------



## andro

RichJB said:


> Damn, my scale has gone to the great mixing lab in the sky. Turned it on this morning and it wouldn't settle, even with nothing on the scale the display showed weights that just yo-yoed up and down. If I tared, it would show zero and then start yo-yoing again. I tried recalibrating, swapping out batteries, charging batteries and it's no go. I think something fried inside. That's the second MH scale (the cheap ones with the five buttons) that hasn't worked properly but I'm not too fussed. I paid R120 for it and it's not like you can expect a precision instrument for that. I think I'll give Richio's R240 scale a try. Anybody use that one? I figure that if it's more expensive, it will be better quality and/or more durable.


I have it in use for the last 6 months. Never got a problem with it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

RichJB said:


> Damn, my scale has gone to the great mixing lab in the sky. Turned it on this morning and it wouldn't settle, even with nothing on the scale the display showed weights that just yo-yoed up and down. If I tared, it would show zero and then start yo-yoing again. I tried recalibrating, swapping out batteries, charging batteries and it's no go. I think something fried inside. That's the second MH scale (the cheap ones with the five buttons) that hasn't worked properly but I'm not too fussed. I paid R120 for it and it's not like you can expect a precision instrument for that. I think I'll give Richio's R240 scale a try. Anybody use that one? I figure that if it's more expensive, it will be better quality and/or more durable.



I have it as well. Works well most of the time. There is the odd day that it acts up and gives incorrect readings (no idea why it happens, sometimes it won't register when you've added your drops).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

@Faheem777, strangely I also got that sometimes on my previous scale. Usually, it would register with the first or second drop. But sometimes the display just stuck on 0.00. I would always count the drops and knew that each drop was around 0.025g. So I would turn the scale off, switch and reinsert the batteries, then turn it back on again. Then it would usually work and I'd just do the mental arithmetic to subtract the number of drops I'd already added. It's disturbing if this more expensive scale does it as well, I thought it would be limited to the cheapest ones. Mind you, R240 is also bargain basement price for a scale. I think they're all pretty much China mall specials at these prices. Anyhow, I'll give it a shot and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Polar

I have an extra R120 jobbie if you want it, just cost you shipping which I guess doesn't translate to much of a saving. Just got the SF-830 and it does jump from zero - 0.04g or there about after the second drop only.

They are really cheap scales, but I guess they are more or less suited to our application (thank you china). The company I work for is one of the top weighing solution manufactures in the world... Our baseline indicator is upwards of R80K and a platform/load cell anywhere from R50K into 6 figures. Got one of these on loan and it reads down to three decimal places, but will probably need to give it back at some stage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Thanks very much for the offer @Polar but I'll order an SF-830 from Blck and see how it goes. I don't mind the jumping to 0.04 on the second drop - as long as it does jump and doesn't stay stuck on 0.00 when I've already done five or six drops. I have a 500g 0.1g MH to use in the meantime although that doesn't register anything below 0.3g. I was quite impressed with how accurate it is, though. I got my calibration weight yesterday and checked it today - it shows 199.8g for the 200g weight, which is easily near enough. Especially considering that I make a number of Wayne's recipes where I use 1.036g per ml of concentrate and Wayne himself just uses 1. And even my 1.036 is rough, some are more, some less. As long as it's in the ballpark, it's all good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Thanks very much for the offer @Polar but I'll order an SF-830 from Blck and see how it goes. I don't mind the jumping to 0.04 on the second drop - as long as it does jump and doesn't stay stuck on 0.00 when I've already done five or six drops. I have a 500g 0.1g MH to use in the meantime although that doesn't register anything below 0.3g. I was quite impressed with how accurate it is, though. I got my calibration weight yesterday and checked it today - it shows 199.8g for the 200g weight, which is easily near enough. Especially considering that I make a number of Wayne's recipes where I use 1.036g per ml of concentrate and Wayne himself just uses 1. And even my 1.036 is rough, some are more, some less. As long as it's in the ballpark, it's all good.


The one from Valley Vapour also says Model SF-830 on the box. Presume it is the same thing. 
Has been working well for me. Now and then it freezes, like you mention. This always happens with small volumes. What I now do is to use the Tare function as little as possible and just add up in my head as I go along.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Yes, Blck and Valley both sell the SF-830. It seems that occasional freezing is common to all the cheap scales, which makes it necessary to count drops in my case. Maybe we can ask @HotRod19579 to do the weight column that it gives cumulative weight totals, i.e. that you first put in 2.59g of nic, then it will be 2.98g after your first flavour, then 3.45g after your second flavour, and so on?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Polar

Andre said:


> The one from Valley Vapour also says Model SF-830 on the box. Presume it is the same thing.
> Has been working well for me. Now and then it freezes, like you mention. This always happens with small volumes. What I now do is to use the Tare function as little as possible and just add up in my head as I go along.


Same here, I start with PG>NIC>Flavours. Can just imagine the blank look I give my house mates when they conversing and my brain's off doing calculus somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

That's only if you mix according to your recipe ordet

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Polar

RichJB said:


> Yes, Blck and Valley both sell the SF-830. It seems that occasional freezing is common to all the cheap scales, which makes it necessary to count drops in my case. Maybe we can ask @HotRod19579 to do the weight column that it gives cumulative weight totals, i.e. that you first put in 2.59g of nic, then it will be 2.98g after your first flavour, then 3.45g after your second flavour, and so on?


Also thought about this, a feature that could be enabled for us that use it or inactive by default. Otherwise it might become more confusing to spot the correct column when glancing up.


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> That's only if you mix according to your recipe ordet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I always do, Nic, PG, VG and then concentrates, which I have from most to least.


----------



## GregF

Nic, concentrates going down the order, PG then VG.
The plus side of putting in VG last is that you only have to look at the scale when you get to the top of the bottle. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

You can also do it manually with a calculator when you make your recipes:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max

Hi @RichJB - the R 240 unit from Richio is spot on - I received my 200g calibration weight from Richio yesterday and put on the scale - 199.98g - perfect - Tare function is perfect and I have compared his scale's readings at 2 Decimals with 4 Decimal air free scales and the readings are 0.003% out - use his scale with a peace of mind - I work with HV Transformers and oil sampling and analysis is a professional profession that requires absolute readings to identify PPM - Parts Per Million and PPB - Parts Per Billion - in transformer oil - Richio's scale is good - accurate and reliable - right enough said. Thank You - get the scale @RichJB

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

This is now a thing. Months ago, I made HIC's Cherry Cola recipe with FA Cola and Cly Cherry. Initially I couldn't taste the 2% Cly Cherry at all so I added probably around 1% more. I still couldn't taste it so I gave up, fearing it would get perfumey if I kept adding, and just vaped it as straight cola with Koolada. It wasn't very good so I left it for ages, it's the juice for my Merlin tank which has been sitting unused for quite a while. But I wanted to finish it and free up a bottle so I started dripping it today. And suddenly - boom, the cherry is there big time. It's like after sleeping for two months, it woke up and came to the party.

I don't have any sort of mechanical stirrer for my juices and I'm not the most avid shaker. I will shake the juice for about a minute right after mixing, then give it a 30 second shake every fourth day or so while steeping. But I can't imagine the cherry sank to the bottom of the bottle and stayed there. It's not a problem I've had in any other mix I've done either. So if it was a lack of shaking thing, it would affect most of my mixes. But it's like a completely different juice suddenly, almost as if I just added the cherry flavour where there'd been none before. 

I know Cly flavours aren't suspended in PG but if that was a cause of the flavourant not homogenising with the other ingredients, it would affect other Cly flavours too. I've used several and never had a problem with them failing to register initially then coming on strong later. Come to think of it, I remember doing a 10ml tester of Cly Cherry too - and ditching it because I couldn't taste a darn thing. I will need to play more with this flavour and see if this is a feature that it takes ages to develop. It's actually made quite a passable Cherry Cola even if it took months to get there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie

RichJB said:


> This is now a thing. Months ago, I made HIC's Cherry Cola recipe with FA Cola and Cly Cherry. Initially I couldn't taste the 2% Cly Cherry at all so I added probably around 1% more. I still couldn't taste it so I gave up, fearing it would get perfumey if I kept adding, and just vaped it as straight cola with Koolada. It wasn't very good so I left it for ages, it's the juice for my Merlin tank which has been sitting unused for quite a while. But I wanted to finish it and free up a bottle so I started dripping it today. And suddenly - boom, the cherry is there big time. It's like after sleeping for two months, it woke up and came to the party.
> 
> I don't have any sort of mechanical stirrer for my juices and I'm not the most avid shaker. I will shake the juice for about a minute right after mixing, then give it a 30 second shake every fourth day or so while steeping. But I can't imagine the cherry sank to the bottom of the bottle and stayed there. It's not a problem I've had in any other mix I've done either. So if it was a lack of shaking thing, it would affect most of my mixes. But it's like a completely different juice suddenly, almost as if I just added the cherry flavour where there'd been none before.
> 
> I know Cly flavours aren't suspended in PG but if that was a cause of the flavourant not homogenising with the other ingredients, it would affect other Cly flavours too. I've used several and never had a problem with them failing to register initially then coming on strong later. Come to think of it, I remember doing a 10ml tester of Cly Cherry too - and ditching it because I couldn't taste a darn thing. I will need to play more with this flavour and see if this is a feature that it takes ages to develop. It's actually made quite a passable Cherry Cola even if it took months to get there.


Yesterday one off my friends gave me his new Twisp to try out. All I can say is my DIY juice don't suck anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

RichJB said:


> This is now a thing. Months ago, I made HIC's Cherry Cola recipe with FA Cola and Cly Cherry. Initially I couldn't taste the 2% Cly Cherry at all so I added probably around 1% more. I still couldn't taste it so I gave up, fearing it would get perfumey if I kept adding, and just vaped it as straight cola with Koolada. It wasn't very good so I left it for ages, it's the juice for my Merlin tank which has been sitting unused for quite a while. But I wanted to finish it and free up a bottle so I started dripping it today. And suddenly - boom, the cherry is there big time. It's like after sleeping for two months, it woke up and came to the party.
> 
> I don't have any sort of mechanical stirrer for my juices and I'm not the most avid shaker. I will shake the juice for about a minute right after mixing, then give it a 30 second shake every fourth day or so while steeping. But I can't imagine the cherry sank to the bottom of the bottle and stayed there. It's not a problem I've had in any other mix I've done either. So if it was a lack of shaking thing, it would affect most of my mixes. But it's like a completely different juice suddenly, almost as if I just added the cherry flavour where there'd been none before.
> 
> I know Cly flavours aren't suspended in PG but if that was a cause of the flavourant not homogenising with the other ingredients, it would affect other Cly flavours too. I've used several and never had a problem with them failing to register initially then coming on strong later. Come to think of it, I remember doing a 10ml tester of Cly Cherry too - and ditching it because I couldn't taste a darn thing. I will need to play more with this flavour and see if this is a feature that it takes ages to develop. It's actually made quite a passable Cherry Cola even if it took months to get there.


When did you give up smoking @RichJB, maybe your taste buds are freshening up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

Hehe, I've been off tobacco for a year now. I don't think my taste buds have ever got back to normal again but that's more an age thing than a smoking thing imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Anybody new looking at getting into mixing, check this out

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/wiki/first_order_flavors

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dolfie

Caveman said:


> Anybody new looking at getting into mixing, check this out
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/wiki/first_order_flavors
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

AAnyone use this French Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Caveman

That looks interesting. A few months ago I was talking to a company (I forget the name) about ordering some Hanseng flavors, I don't remember why but eventually I decided not to. Might re-look that and see if I can find some of their flavors. I've seen them mentioned on reddit a few times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Hangsen Hot Dog is one of Manson's faves...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hi All,

Can anyone suggest a substitute for TFA's strawberry ripe and what ratio the substitute should be used at?

TIA


----------



## dstroya

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone suggest a substitute for TFA's strawberry ripe and what ratio the substitute should be used at?
> 
> TIA



There is no substitute for strawberry ripe

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max

@acorn - 30/12/15 - Page 29 of this thread. 


acorn said:


> A simple cherry menthol, reminds me of those Cherry Halls
> 
> 40/60 PG/VG ratio
> FW Cherry Blast - 8%
> TFA Menthol - 2%
> TFA Koolada - 2%
> Ethyl Maltol - 2%
> View attachment 42047
> 
> Becoming an ADV for me in these hot summer days
> Ready on a day steep, after a lukewarm bath and Ultra Sonic treatment (30min)



Hi @acorn - I made this
Halls Cherry - Frm/DIY/Pg 29
Cherry Blast FW - 8%
Koolada (10 PG) TFA - 2%
Ethyl Maltol TFA - 2%
Menthol TFA - 1%
65/35 - 0mg - 25ml - Kangertech Subtank Mini - RBA - 2.5ID - 6 Wraps - Ni80 - 0.41Ohms - 27W on eVic VTwo Mini. 

And what a painfull throat hit - no cherry flavour at all - this is feedback and not "Knocking" anything - please - is there anything you can suggest for a little easier on the throat - some what more Cherry and a little more sweeter - thank you and look forward to your soonest comments. 

Copy @Rude Rudi @Andre @Soutie @Huffapuff @KZOR @RichJB @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Max 
Would defo lower the koolada and menthol. Also add 0,3% Super Sweet if you have.
Koolada 0.3
Menthol 0.2


----------



## Max

@KZOR - you referring to CAP Super Sweet


----------



## KZOR

Max said:


> @KZOR - you referring to CAP Super Sweet


yes m8


----------



## Max

Cool @KZOR - I've got some - redoing the recipe now and will mix a batch later - Thank you Friend.


----------



## RichJB

Darnit, and again with the steeping time thing. I mixed up botboy's Vicious Vanilla in mid-October. I started vaping it in early Dec and it was OK but nothing special. So it sat on my desk and, over time, shifted further and further to the back of the bunch of juice bottles that I drip from. I found it hiding at the back this morning and gave it a vape. Holy cow, this stuff is the business. From "meh, not bad" to "I might have found an ADV". And all it took was time. More than three months is quite hefty for a steep but it's been worth it. I'm smaaking this broken atm.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Deckie

RichJB said:


> Darnit, and again with the steeping time thing. I mixed up botboy's Vicious Vanilla in mid-October. I started vaping it in early Dec and it was OK but nothing special. So it sat on my desk and, over time, shifted further and further to the back of the bunch of juice bottles that I drip from. I found it hiding at the back this morning and gave it a vape. Holy cow, this stuff is the business. From "meh, not bad" to "I might have found an ADV". And all it took was time. More than three months is quite hefty for a steep but it's been worth it. I'm smaaking this broken atm.


I made some in about Oct as well. After 3 weeks it was , as you said, Just OK. At 1.5 months still OK but nothing special. By now I might have tossed it out. Will look later.


----------



## acorn

Max said:


> @acorn - 30/12/15 - Page 29 of this thread.
> 
> 
> Hi @acorn - I made this
> Halls Cherry - Frm/DIY/Pg 29
> Cherry Blast FW - 8%
> Koolada (10 PG) TFA - 2%
> Ethyl Maltol TFA - 2%
> Menthol TFA - 1%
> 65/35 - 0mg - 25ml - Kangertech Subtank Mini - RBA - 2.5ID - 6 Wraps - Ni80 - 0.41Ohms - 27W on eVic VTwo Mini.
> 
> And what a painfull throat hit - no cherry flavour at all - this is feedback and not "Knocking" anything - please - is there anything you can suggest for a little easier on the throat - some what more Cherry and a little more sweeter - thank you and look forward to your soonest comments.
> 
> Copy @Rude Rudi @Andre @Soutie @Huffapuff @KZOR @RichJB @Rooigevaar


 
@Max, appeciate the feedback, it's been a while since I made this, deffinetaly remember the Cherry (more candy) taste and can't explain the absence of the cherry in your mix, as for throat hit, I enjoy my throat hit especially with Menthol and Tobacco's but can't recall it been "painfull" though. At the time I made this in 12mg which I still do in my Tobacco's and some Fruit/menthols recipe's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

No Problem @acorn - just made a fresh batch and toned down the Menthol and Koolada - added some CAP Super Sweet as per above and just letting it steep for a few days - will give you some feedback soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Hi - Please can someone confirm the approximate weight of one drop of Menthol TFA - @KZOR @Andre @Rude Rudi
@RichJB


----------



## RichJB

Near as I can figure, a drop of concentrate from a standard 10ml HDPE dropper as used by most DIY vendors is around 0.02-0.025g. It will vary according to the specific gravity of the flavour itself. But I generally find that four drops will move the scale to around 0.09g. That's a ballpark but it shouldn't be seriously out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max

Hi @KZOR - The 0.2% equates to 0.05g of Menthol TFA in the mixing of a 25ml batch - 0mg Nic - @ 65/35. Somewhere I read that the weight of a drop of eLiquid concentrate is approximately 0.035g - or Menthol's Specific weight is 0.92g/ml. 

So - to round of a touch - this batch's recipe could alternatively read "1 Drop per 15ml".

What do you think.


----------



## Max

Thank You @RichJB - I re - did that Halls Cherry but somehow the scale didn't register until about the 9th drop of Menthol - I've just smelt the bottle and all I can smell is Menthol - so now it's going to be better for me to count drops for the lower percentage concentrates. Thank You and copy @KZOR


----------



## RichJB

Scales have a nasty habit of doing that. When measuring such tiny quantities, I generally go by drops anyway, using the values I provided. I would add 2 drops to get to 0.05. If it doesn't register in the juice, you can always add two drops again.


----------



## Dolfie

RichJB said:


> Scales have a nasty habit of doing that. When measuring such tiny quantities, I generally go by drops anyway, using the values I provided. I would add 2 drops to get to 0.05. If it doesn't register in the juice, you can always add two drops again.


For anyone that is living in or near Mbay the Vape Store here are decided to stock concentrates they will launch it tomorrow. The website will only be operational tomorrow. No need to wait weeks to stock upp on a order can just pop in buy what I need. So now we have consentrates and the sea live is good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

Dolfie said:


> For anyone that is living in or near Mbay the Vape Store here are decided to stock concentrates they will launch it tomorrow. The website will only be operational tomorrow. No need to wait weeks to stock upp on a order can just pop in buy what I need. So now we have consentrates and the sea live is good


----------



## Waine

I have had many flops when trying my own creations. But here is a nice recipe I made. My first own creation that really turned out nice, in my opinion anyway. 

Have you ever had a Custard Slice made from Cream Crackers? Here is a juice that emulates this:

"Cream Cracker Custard Slice"

Amount made: 100ml
VG/PG ratio: 60/40
VG Dilutant: 43.33ml
PG Dilutant: 19ml
Nicotine, 6mg: 16.67ml (VG)
Butterscotch TFA 1% 1ml
DX Graham Cracker TFA 3% 3ml
DX Vanilla Cupcake TFA 6% 6ml
French Vanilla TFA 4% 4ml
Vanilla Custard TFA 5% 5ml
Vanilla Swirl TFA 3% 3ml

Steeping time, 4 to 6 weeks.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

Yes I have @Waine - my mom used to make me a span of this during my Boarding School days - even those Coconut Date Slices - awesome stuff - so I will be procuring those concentrates I don't have.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Waine said:


> I have had many flops when trying my own creations. But here is a nice recipe I made. My first own creation that really turned out nice, in my opinion anyway.
> 
> Have you ever had a Custard Slice made from Cream Crackers? Here is a juice that emulates this:
> 
> "Cream Cracker Custard Slice"
> 
> Amount made: 100ml
> VG/PG ratio: 60/40
> VG Dilutant: 43.33ml
> PG Dilutant: 19ml
> Nicotine, 6mg: 16.67ml (VG)
> Butterscotch TFA 1% 1ml
> DX Graham Cracker TFA 3% 3ml
> DX Vanilla Cupcake TFA 6% 6ml
> French Vanilla TFA 4% 4ml
> Vanilla Custard TFA 5% 5ml
> Vanilla Swirl TFA 3% 3ml
> 
> Steeping time, 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sounds delish! 22% flavour seems very high though...? I'll do a test batch and perhaps drop some %'s. 
Did you make various versions and settled on this one?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunnypoison

I would like to esquire something, is it allowed to organize meetups where DIYers can taste each others creations or even organize a mixing session with a bunch of DIYers as I believe there would be much to benefit from such an event. ( Maybe I am late to the party and this already exists )


----------



## craigb

Bunnypoison said:


> I would like to esquire something, is it allowed to organize meetups where DIYers can taste each others creations or even organize a mixing session with a bunch of DIYers as I believe there would be much to benefit from such an event. ( Maybe I am late to the party and this already exists )



It's been brought up before. 

The initial comment was to do DIY classes, but after some discussion, the general consensus was more towards DIY meetups.

Just no-one has taken the initiative... yet.


----------



## Bunnypoison

craigb said:


> It's been brought up before.
> 
> The initial comment was to do DIY classes, but after some discussion, the general consensus was more towards DIY meetups.
> 
> Just no-one has taken the initiative... yet.


This should become a thing!!! I think we should start this, if every region (East Rand myself) could have a group of some kind, that would be great. A consensus could be taken within the group on what events could be held, one month it could be mixing, one month it could be tasting or even a trade event

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Bunnypoison said:


> This should become a thing!!! I think we should start this, if every region (East Rand myself) could have a group of some kind, that would be great. A consensus could be taken within the group on what events could be held, one month it could be mixing, one month it could be tasting or even a trade event


Organise it and they will come....

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## therazia

Mystic Nectar hosted one in Pretoria Fuzed Vape Lounge if I remember correctly. Quite interesting as he lets the people vote on the next flavour he adds to his collection. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb

Bunnypoison said:


> This should become a thing!!! I think we should start this, if every region (East Rand myself) could have a group of some kind, that would be great. A consensus could be taken within the group on what events could be held, one month it could be mixing, one month it could be tasting or even a trade event



+1 for the East 

paging Dr @Dietz


----------



## Bunnypoison

craigb said:


> +1 for the East
> 
> paging Dr @Dietz


I have created a thread 
*DIY Meetups Gauteng*
We can break it down into areas it if the idea picks up


----------



## Dietz

+1 From the East rand for me too


----------



## Waine

Rude Rudi said:


> Sounds delish! 22% flavour seems very high though...? I'll do a test batch and perhaps drop some %'s.
> Did you make various versions and settled on this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hi there. I just tried this off the bat and it worked. It was that Eureka moment by accident. Yes the percentages do seem high, but these are all TFA, which are on the weak side. The reason why I shared this one was because it was really a great success. I get sick of ejuices very quickly, including my own ideas. But this is really a winner. You can reduce the percentages a bit and experiment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Man, how badly does the First Rule suck? I was looking forward to the recipes from the First Round of Wayne's World Mixing competition, because:
1) It's pure fruits, which I don't mix much and would like to try more of, and
2) It was a max of three flavours from
3) Only the Big Five of TFA, FA, FW, Cap, Inw

With more than 160 flavours in my arsenal, I figured there'd be a bunch of new stuff I could try. Well, of the 28 recipes posted, I can make... two. Luckily, one of them is the top-rated recipe of the first round, Chapel's Deep Passion. The other is boogenshizzle's Strapplactus, which didn't make it through but did receive positive comments from the judges. So at least I should get two good recipes.

Wayne is really pushing the contestants. For the next round, they have three days to come up with a candy that emulates a real-life candy already on the market, only uses four flavours max (plus Sweetener if they want), and only uses Cap or TFA flavours. That should throw up some really good recipes which I'll again be watching closely as candies is another profile I'd like to expand. But, of course, it will be Jolly Ranchers, Hershey bars, Tootsie Rolls and other stuff we don't get here and thus have no reference for.

The chances of me being able to mix any of the recipes is almost zero. I don't have any Cap candy flavours - no Double Choc, no mints, no Marshmallow, nor Jelly Candy, Caramel, Bubble Gum, Taffy, Milk Chocolate Toffee, nada. All my Cap stuff is creams, bakeries, fruits. I wish they'd gone FW instead, at least I have some of their candies. Oh well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GregF

@RichJB it sounds like you going to break your new years resolution of not buying new concentrates and cutting down on what you have.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

I've been very good so far, hence me only making the two fruit recipes out of the 28 submitted. There are others among the 28 that sound good but I'm not buying new concentrates for them. The judges were raving about atommcree's Forbidden Fruit and Apexified's Lingonberry. But I ain't getting Inw Cherries and Two Apples, and TFA's Cranberry and Huckleberry, to make them. Apexified has more than 800 flavours apparently and he can still only make around 70% of the recipes on ATF. It's madness.

But the search for ADVs continues. I'm still stuck on just two: Funfetti and Simply Cannoli. I've had other good juices since but nothing that has made the cut. It's weird when you start looking at concentrates in ADV terms rather than just in general reputation terms. FW Butterscotch Ripple is the bomb as a standalone Butterscotch but I haven't found an ADV that uses it. By contrast, everybody hates FA Joy with a passion (as standalone) but it's in _both_ of my ADVs so far. That has given me a new perspective on concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777

RichJB said:


> I've been very good so far, hence me only making the two fruit recipes out of the 28 submitted. There are others among the 28 that sound good but I'm not buying new concentrates for them. The judges were raving about atommcree's Forbidden Fruit and Apexified's Lingonberry. But I ain't getting Inw Cherries and Two Apples, and TFA's Cranberry and Huckleberry, to make them. Apexified has more than 800 flavours apparently and he can still only make around 70% of the recipes on ATF. It's madness.
> 
> But the search for ADVs continues. I'm still stuck on just two: Funfetti and Simply Cannoli. I've had other good juices since but nothing that has made the cut. It's weird when you start looking at concentrates in ADV terms rather than just in general reputation terms. FW Butterscotch Ripple is the bomb as a standalone Butterscotch but I haven't found an ADV that uses it. By contrast, everybody hates FA Joy with a passion (as standalone) but it's in _both_ of my ADVs so far. That has given me a new perspective on concentrates.



Hey @RichJB what percentage do you recommend FW Butterscotch Ripple as a standalone? I've only ever used it as a supporting flavour.


----------



## RichJB

I wouldn't vape it as a standalone, what I mean by 'standalone' is that it's a superior Butterscotch on its own merits. But it would still need to be in a mix imo. However, if you want to try it standalone, I reckon 5% would be about right. It's not the most potent flavour and even in mixes it's often used up to around 4% or so.

That said, an experienced mixer was telling me yesterday that he only considers Ripple the best in creams and bakeries. For other uses, he reckons Flv Butterscotch is unbeatable. I don't have it and won't get it unless I can find some multi-5 star recipe with it which promises to be an ADV. But I'll keep it in mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## therazia

Yay, I can make 3 of the flavours from the contest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

So I had my first mishap with Nicotine today. I dispense my nic through a plastic bottle with one of those "KKK hat" top screw caps. It works great, however today, while I was unscrewing the "hat" part, I wasn't paying attention while looking at the % on my screen and instead unscrewed the whole cap with it. 

As I picked it up to pour the cap came off and I dumped a 1/4 bottle of nic on my leg. Following an epic combo of F-bombs I quickly ran to the shower and washed it off. All within about 15 seconds. Felt a little flushed after that, but all in all I was fine, so yeah 36mg nic is pretty safe if you wash it off straight away. The worst part of it is simply the financial loss as Nic is the most expensive ingredient.

So if you ever spill 36mg nic on yourself, wash it off and chill, you'll be just fine.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

Eeew, those witch's hat caps. I've done that too, but fortunately just dunked a whole dumpload of juice into my dripper rather than pure nic. I want to transition to PET bottles with twist caps now. I prefer the idea of a cap that doesn't come off but just seals and unseals with a twist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

RichJB said:


> Eeew, those witch's hat caps. I've done that too, but fortunately just dunked a whole dumpload of juice into my dripper rather than pure nic. I want to transition to PET bottles with twist caps now. I prefer the idea of a cap that doesn't come off but just seals and unseals with a twist.


Are you talking about these bottles


----------



## RichJB

Yep, that's the one. They're not ideal for tank users because the nozzle is quite thick. But I only drip so it's not a problem for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

RichJB said:


> Yep, that's the one. They're not ideal for tank users because the nozzle is quite thick. But I only drip so it's not a problem for me.


Stupid question do you find there is difference in taste if you steep juice in plastic or glass bottles. I got about 15x30glass bottles but I don't like them they always leaks at the top. The plastic ones for me much better. My new name for you is Steep Master always see you have the patience to let it steep for long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

I have noticed no difference. I mix, steep and drip from both plastic and glass and will use whatever is to hand. I reuse plastic and glass bottles and pick up no taste or odour traces from the previous concentrate or juice in the bottle. That said, I can taste strawberries, I've never had vaper's tongue, I get no pepper from TFA VBIC or White Choc, I have never had harsh or peppery nic, no sinus problems, no nosebleeds, no PG sensitivity, no severe throat hit from Peach, don't feel that wicking material taints my juice. So something not affecting me is no guarantee that it won't affect others.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

Dolfie said:


> Stupid question do you find there is difference in taste if you steep juice in plastic or glass bottles. I got about 15x30glass bottles but I don't like them they always leaks at the top. The plastic ones for me much better. My new name for you is Steep Master always see you have the patience to let it steep for long.


I've found with menthol that non HDPE plastic leaves a weird taste after a while. HDPE bottles don't have that issue though

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## therazia

Andre said:


> Hehe, once the hiding/steeping is no longer required, give us your impressions please. Chocolate concentrates are notoriously difficult to work with.



Okay so I decided to make some juice then discovered my batch of Milk Chocolate recipes. I might have Vapers Tongue due to that insane Grapefruit Soda that was posted but these seem to be coming along nicely. Tasted some in my Petri and it's vapable but not there yet. For me saying something with chocolate is vapable says a lot. I'm one of those lucky guys who tastes burnt popcorn when vaping chocolate or coffee. 

Will report again on them in a week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Fans of Unicorn bottles might be interested in Geoff's new range. R5 a pop and you can even mix and match your tops. You just know vapers are going to love matchy-matchy. I like these although I'm not sure how well your juice level will show up in, for eg, the black one. I think I'll just go with clear. With black caps. I like living on the edge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> Fans of Unicorn bottles might be interested in Geoff's new range. R5 a pop and you can even mix and match your tops. You just know vapers are going to love matchy-matchy. I like these although I'm not sure how well your juice level will show up in, for eg, the black one. I think I'll just go with clear. With black caps. I like living on the edge.



Thanks Richard - good find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Man, how badly does the First Rule suck? I was looking forward to the recipes from the First Round of Wayne's World Mixing competition, because:
> 1) It's pure fruits, which I don't mix much and would like to try more of, and
> 2) It was a max of three flavours from
> 3) Only the Big Five of TFA, FA, FW, Cap, Inw
> 
> With more than 160 flavours in my arsenal, I figured there'd be a bunch of new stuff I could try. Well, of the 28 recipes posted, I can make... two. Luckily, one of them is the top-rated recipe of the first round, Chapel's Deep Passion. The other is boogenshizzle's Strapplactus, which didn't make it through but did receive positive comments from the judges. So at least I should get two good recipes.
> 
> Wayne is really pushing the contestants. For the next round, they have three days to come up with a candy that emulates a real-life candy already on the market, only uses four flavours max (plus Sweetener if they want), and only uses Cap or TFA flavours. That should throw up some really good recipes which I'll again be watching closely as candies is another profile I'd like to expand. But, of course, it will be Jolly Ranchers, Hershey bars, Tootsie Rolls and other stuff we don't get here and thus have no reference for.
> 
> The chances of me being able to mix any of the recipes is almost zero. I don't have any Cap candy flavours - no Double Choc, no mints, no Marshmallow, nor Jelly Candy, Caramel, Bubble Gum, Taffy, Milk Chocolate Toffee, nada. All my Cap stuff is creams, bakeries, fruits. I wish they'd gone FW instead, at least I have some of their candies. Oh well.


Thank you! I do not follow DOD (usually only sweet stuff), but this is exciting. Only fruits, no creams, no sweeteners - right up my alley. Went through the recipes and will mix a few for sure. Fortunately I am not a candy fan, so can relax for the next round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

Andre said:


> Thank you! I do not follow DOD (usually only sweet stuff), but this is exciting. Only fruits, no creams, no sweeteners - right up my alley. Went through the recipes and will mix a few for sure. Fortunately I am not a candy fan, so can relax for the next round.


Any thoughts on this and maybe a clone in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Dolfie said:


> Any thoughts on this and maybe a clone in the future



Sounds yum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Dolfie said:


> Any thoughts on this and maybe a clone in the future


Sounds divine, but not something I would try to mix as sweet stuff is rather low on my radar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Andre said:


> Only fruits, no creams, no sweeteners - right up my alley. Went through the recipes and will mix a few for sure.



Yeah, some exciting stuff there. Although I think competitions like this have limited potential for really killer recipes. Wayne wants to stress the mixers and give them severe limitations to test their innovation and flavour knowledge. For this round, only three ingredients were allowed. I'm sure a lot of the mixers were happy with their submissions but also felt that a fourth ingredient would have improved the recipe dramatically. I think the real value of this competition won't necessarily be in the entries themselves but rather in the limitation-free adaptations that are developed once the competition is over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB

Wragtig, this is now a thing. From the Beeb:



> US and Indian scientists say a mystery illness that killed more than 100 children a year in northern India was caused by eating lychees on an empty stomach.
> 
> For more than two decades, apparently healthy children in a region of Bihar suffered sudden seizures and lost consciousness.
> 
> Almost half died, baffling doctors.
> 
> New research, published in the medical journal The Lancet, now suggests they were poisoned by the fruit.
> 
> Most of the victims were poor children in India's main lychee-producing region who ate fruit that had fallen on to the ground in orchards, the journal said.
> 
> Lychees contain toxins that inhibit the body's ability to produce glucose, which affected young children whose blood sugar levels were already low because they were not eating dinner.
> 
> They woke screaming in the night before suffering convulsions and losing consciousness as they suffered acute swelling of the brain.



So there you have it. There is probably 0% actual lychee in our concentrates. But for those who eat lychees, it's good to know that it can inhibit the body's ability to produce glucose. Some vapers have blood sugar problems so I thought I'd just pass this along.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Andre

How can one not try this one :

"This DIY FlavourArt ejuice recipe is not for the prudish.*It produces an ORGASMIC FLAVOR EXPLOSION that makes your mouth water with every puff.*

"I spelunked in my gosh darn trousers. Didn't see that coming! I didn't know what to tell Grandma and Aunt Betty. Great juice!*"*- Bob Jordan from Toledo Ohio

This ain't one of your grampa's e-liquid recipes. It's a*BOLD*and creamy fruity recipe that's been known to cause embarrassing orgasms in public places like bus stops, the sidewalks in front of coffee shops, designated smoking areas near classroom buildings, upscale restaurant patios, strip clubs and karaoke bars. If you have a silly sex face, you're more likely to run into problems. However, if you keep your cool, this magic ejuice elixir might just get you laid.
*
Flavors*(percentages are in the recipe below): FA Catalan Cream, Strawberry, Black Cherry and Forest Fruit.

The Catalan Cream (creme brulee) provides a "full" and satisfying, milky, spicy and sweet flavor with hints of cinnamon, caramel and vanilla.

I only used FlavourArt flavorings with cult followings and tons of 5 star reviews. Steeping is not necessary, but it does bring out some highly titillating notes. Cherry, strawberry and Catalan Cream are dominant in the aftertaste.

My recipes are the ones the so-called "experts" warn you about. You know, the wimps who say that you can't make flavourArt recipes with 25% flavoring concentration. They're fake news. Don't worry about them. This is 2017, and they don't matter anymore.

*Hot Creamy Fruit Orgy Recipe:*

74% PG/PV/Nic

5% FlavourArt Black Cherry concentrate

5% FA Strawberry

10% FA Forest Fruit Mix

3% FA Catalan Cream

3% Sucralose Sweetener

Note: This was mixed with 50/50 VG/PG and 18mg/ml nicotine.

You may share this post elsewhere online. Please give credit to YoMajesty and do the proper austerities to Yours Truly when making this magic elixir recipe. No weak girlymon versions will be worthy of the name Hot Creamy Fruit Orgy. Cutting the flavoring in half is grounds for expulsion from the Kingdom, and we make our tar nice and hot. The feathers are nice and soft for sleeping on the hard ground, though. Thanks for your understanding.".

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rude Rudi

If it tastes as good as the description, it should be a winner!
Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Thanks @Andre that sounds interesting but what interests me more is how you found this...... what was the search phrase 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Thanks @Andre that sounds interesting but what interests me more is how you found this...... what was the search phrase
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hehe, I went incognito!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

I'm thinking of mixing up some of the Beginner Blending Round 2 juices because they're mostly dessert banana cream recipes which is right up my alley. Unfortunately they all contain FA Soho which I'm not buying because it doesn't appeal to me and there's hardly anything else that uses it. Almost none of the entrants used it as a tobacco but more as a 'spice' or enhancer for their dessert recipes. 

In his interview on the podcast, KRUCIAL said he likes the flavour but would still prefer to use TFA RY4 Double as a tobacco-ish note in a non-tobacco flavour. So I'm thinking I'll just sub Soho with RY4. They are both quite weak flavours, being commonly used at 7-10% where needed as a top note. So I think I'll just sub 1:1. My other option is just to leave it out but these guys are mixing at a level where leaving out ingredients is not likely to work. 

Do you guys reckon the direct sub will work or is there some ghastly clashing chemistry that I'm Inawera (unaware of  )? Only one way to find out, I guess. If there are loud spluttering noises from my general direction, you will know that it's not a great sub.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF

I would sub, why not. WE ARE DIYers and we can.
Let us know the outcome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB

It's interesting reading the mixers' notes on FA Soho and what it brings to their recipe. ID10-T says:



> FA Soho's warm, soft, caramel flavor fills out much of the caramelized brown sugar sauce, while its light tobacco notes replace the traditional cinnamon spice and put the "dirty" in Dirty Foster.



So that implies that RY4 Double, also with its caramel note, would be a good sub. But then we have Barrett (KRUCIAL) saying:



> The vanilla from the FA Vanilla Bourbon and FA SOHO work very well together to add a nutty, caramel, almost brown sugar vanilla aspect to the bakery notes and the SOHO seems to work well in sweetening recipe as well.



So we have nuttiness and caramel. Then Chrisdvr1 chips in with:



> Soho
> This flavor is amazing giving this banana custard a complexity I didn't think was possible. Adding earthy nutty notes to the flavoring making it much more interesting.



So "earthy" and "nutty" but no mention of caramel. Then johnmakesthings adds a whole new angle:



> Soho makes a great replacement for acetyl pyrazine (which it seems to be rich in). Helps to give a cooked effect, or a crust, to bakeries.



Now I'm wondering if I shouldn't drop the RY4 by a smidge and add a bit of FA Nut Mix or FW Hazelnut to bring it closer to Soho. This is the joy of DIY, you can play around and see what you get. I'll experiment some and report back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie

RichJB said:


> I'm thinking of mixing up some of the Beginner Blending Round 2 juices because they're mostly dessert banana cream recipes which is right up my alley. Unfortunately they all contain FA Soho which I'm not buying because it doesn't appeal to me and there's hardly anything else that uses it. Almost none of the entrants used it as a tobacco but more as a 'spice' or enhancer for their dessert recipes.
> 
> In his interview on the podcast, KRUCIAL said he likes the flavour but would still prefer to use TFA RY4 Double as a tobacco-ish note in a non-tobacco flavour. So I'm thinking I'll just sub Soho with RY4. They are both quite weak flavours, being commonly used at 7-10% where needed as a top note. So I think I'll just sub 1:1. My other option is just to leave it out but these guys are mixing at a level where leaving out ingredients is not likely to work.
> 
> Do you guys reckon the direct sub will work or is there some ghastly clashing chemistry that I'm Inawera (unaware of  )? Only one way to find out, I guess. If there are loud spluttering noises from my general direction, you will know that it's not a great sub.


Go for it @RichJB , we'll close our ears.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB

So the candies for Wayne's competition are in, the judges were a bit disappointed and I can't make any of them anyway. So that's that.

While waiting for the podcast, I went browsing around the various vendors and found this handy TFA weight guide on the E-Liquid Concentrates website. I briefly flirted with the idea of going into DIY Juice Calculator and changing the weights of my TFA concentrates. I always just assign the standard PG weight of 1.036g per ml to all concentrates in my calculator. That is different from many of the TFA actual weights. Kiwi Double for eg has a specific gravity of 1.065 rounded up. So it's 0.03g (just over one drop) per ml out.

The OCD part of me wants to change the weights and have everything correct. But the real question is not the weights that I use - it's the weights that the recipe developer uses. I know that Wayne just uses 1ml = 1g, he doesn't bother with even the PG weight, let alone the specific gravity of each concentrate. So by using the specific gravity for each concentrate, all I'm doing is pushing myself slightly further away from what Wayne mixed, not closer towards it.

It's so slight that I don't suppose it makes a noticeable difference. For 100ml of Funfetti, Wayne will use 6g (6%) of Cap Sugar Cookie. Using my 1.036g specific gravity, I'd use 6.216g rounded up to 6.22g. That's a difference of 0.22g or around 9 drops. Are you going to detect 9 drops of SC difference in a 100ml batch? Probably not. But it's nine drops more than Wayne uses.

On the other hand, if I use a standard weight of 1ml = 1g, then I'm out in the other direction for mixers who use 1.036g, and maybe even more so for the few mixers who use the exact specific gravity. Which is the best? Does it matter? I'm inclined to think not, and will just stick with the 1.036.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF

I just stick with 1 for all concentrates

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Er1c

How do I register to become a vape liquid vendor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

@Er1c, you mean register as a vendor in the industry or register as a vendor on the forum? If it's in the industry, I have no idea. If it's on the forum, it would be best to chat to @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> So the candies for Wayne's competition are in, the judges were a bit disappointed and I can't make any of them anyway. So that's that.
> 
> While waiting for the podcast, I went browsing around the various vendors and found this handy TFA weight guide on the E-Liquid Concentrates website. I briefly flirted with the idea of going into DIY Juice Calculator and changing the weights of my TFA concentrates. I always just assign the standard PG weight of 1.036g per ml to all concentrates in my calculator. That is different from many of the TFA actual weights. Kiwi Double for eg has a specific gravity of 1.065 rounded up. So it's 0.03g (just over one drop) per ml out.
> 
> The OCD part of me wants to change the weights and have everything correct. But the real question is not the weights that I use - it's the weights that the recipe developer uses. I know that Wayne just uses 1ml = 1g, he doesn't bother with even the PG weight, let alone the specific gravity of each concentrate. So by using the specific gravity for each concentrate, all I'm doing is pushing myself slightly further away from what Wayne mixed, not closer towards it.
> 
> It's so slight that I don't suppose it makes a noticeable difference. For 100ml of Funfetti, Wayne will use 6g (6%) of Cap Sugar Cookie. Using my 1.036g specific gravity, I'd use 6.216g rounded up to 6.22g. That's a difference of 0.22g or around 9 drops. Are you going to detect 9 drops of SC difference in a 100ml batch? Probably not. But it's nine drops more than Wayne uses.
> 
> On the other hand, if I use a standard weight of 1ml = 1g, then I'm out in the other direction for mixers who use 1.036g, and maybe even more so for the few mixers who use the exact specific gravity. Which is the best? Does it matter? I'm inclined to think not, and will just stick with the 1.036.


As @GregF I also use 1 for all concentrates. From what I have read, that is standard for most.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

I think I must just go with 1 if that is the standard that most use. It doesn't even require recalibrating anything in Juice Calculator, I can just read off the ml column rather than the g column.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

I have all mine on 1.036g

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Huffapuff

RichJB said:


> So the candies for Wayne's competition are in, the judges were a bit disappointed and I can't make any of them anyway. So that's that.
> 
> While waiting for the podcast, I went browsing around the various vendors and found this handy TFA weight guide on the E-Liquid Concentrates website. I briefly flirted with the idea of going into DIY Juice Calculator and changing the weights of my TFA concentrates. I always just assign the standard PG weight of 1.036g per ml to all concentrates in my calculator. That is different from many of the TFA actual weights. Kiwi Double for eg has a specific gravity of 1.065 rounded up. So it's 0.03g (just over one drop) per ml out.
> 
> The OCD part of me wants to change the weights and have everything correct. But the real question is not the weights that I use - it's the weights that the recipe developer uses. I know that Wayne just uses 1ml = 1g, he doesn't bother with even the PG weight, let alone the specific gravity of each concentrate. So by using the specific gravity for each concentrate, all I'm doing is pushing myself slightly further away from what Wayne mixed, not closer towards it.
> 
> It's so slight that I don't suppose it makes a noticeable difference. For 100ml of Funfetti, Wayne will use 6g (6%) of Cap Sugar Cookie. Using my 1.036g specific gravity, I'd use 6.216g rounded up to 6.22g. That's a difference of 0.22g or around 9 drops. Are you going to detect 9 drops of SC difference in a 100ml batch? Probably not. But it's nine drops more than Wayne uses.
> 
> On the other hand, if I use a standard weight of 1ml = 1g, then I'm out in the other direction for mixers who use 1.036g, and maybe even more so for the few mixers who use the exact specific gravity. Which is the best? Does it matter? I'm inclined to think not, and will just stick with the 1.036.



I've also wrestled with my OCD and getting the weights exactly right. But as the majority of people simplify to 1 I decided to go with the flow. If we're wrong then we're all wrong together

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff

So I mixed this recipe from round 1 of the world mixers comp: Berry Peary and I really enjoyed it. Simple recipe that gives exactly what it's supposed to. A fresh and slightly tangy pear vape. I was concerned that the straw ripe would be too dominant but it actually plays a great complimentary role that sits in the background and adds that freshness.

*Berry Peary*
3.5% FA Pear
1% TFA Pear
4.5% TFA Strawberry (ripe)

No steep time indicated, but I'm interested to see where it goes over the next few days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

RichJB said:


> So the candies for Wayne's competition are in, the judges were a bit disappointed and I can't make any of them anyway. So that's that.
> 
> While waiting for the podcast, I went browsing around the various vendors and found this handy TFA weight guide on the E-Liquid Concentrates website. I briefly flirted with the idea of going into DIY Juice Calculator and changing the weights of my TFA concentrates. I always just assign the standard PG weight of 1.036g per ml to all concentrates in my calculator. That is different from many of the TFA actual weights. Kiwi Double for eg has a specific gravity of 1.065 rounded up. So it's 0.03g (just over one drop) per ml out.
> 
> The OCD part of me wants to change the weights and have everything correct. But the real question is not the weights that I use - it's the weights that the recipe developer uses. I know that Wayne just uses 1ml = 1g, he doesn't bother with even the PG weight, let alone the specific gravity of each concentrate. So by using the specific gravity for each concentrate, all I'm doing is pushing myself slightly further away from what Wayne mixed, not closer towards it.
> 
> It's so slight that I don't suppose it makes a noticeable difference. For 100ml of Funfetti, Wayne will use 6g (6%) of Cap Sugar Cookie. Using my 1.036g specific gravity, I'd use 6.216g rounded up to 6.22g. That's a difference of 0.22g or around 9 drops. Are you going to detect 9 drops of SC difference in a 100ml batch? Probably not. But it's nine drops more than Wayne uses.
> 
> On the other hand, if I use a standard weight of 1ml = 1g, then I'm out in the other direction for mixers who use 1.036g, and maybe even more so for the few mixers who use the exact specific gravity. Which is the best? Does it matter? I'm inclined to think not, and will just stick with the 1.036.


When I first started mixing by weight I went out and Google the specific weights of my Vg, Pg and NIC. And discovered a thread with every TFA flavour and it's weight. It drove me nuts to find some flavours are heavier than others.
My OCD plagued me and in the end I averaged the entire weights column and use the average, 1.038g/ml. This appeased the God's and my OCD let's me now sleep at night.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Greyz said:


> When I first started mixing by weight I went out and Google the specific weights of my Vg, Pg and NIC. And discovered a thread with every TFA flavour and it's weight. It drove me nuts to find some flavours are heavier than others.
> My OCD plagued me and in the end I averaged the entire weights column and use the average, 1.038g/ml. This appeased the God's and my OCD let's me now sleep at night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Lol @Greyz - loved that post. Hehe

Whats the variance of the weights per ml of the different flavours?
Do they vary quite a lot or by a small percentage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Silver said:


> Lol @Greyz - loved that post. Hehe
> 
> Whats the variance of the weights per ml of the different flavours?
> Do they vary quite a lot or by a small percentage?



They vary quite a bit actually, below are the 2 examples of the lightest and heaviest, a difference of +-0.250 is quite a big difference (25% give or take)

BlackTea TFA 0.8137
VanillaBeanIceCream TFA 1.0623

I can email the spreadsheet if you wish just PM me your email addy and I'll send it through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Greyz said:


> They vary quite a bit actually, below are the 2 examples of the lightest and heaviest, a difference of +-0.250 is quite a big difference (25% give or take)
> 
> BlackTea TFA 0.8137
> VanillaBeanIceCream TFA 1.0623
> 
> I can email the spreadsheet if you wish just PM me your email addy and I'll send it through.



Oh wow, thats quite a big variance!!
I would have thought it would not have varied that much
If your average was 1.03 it means that most were probably from 1.02 to 1.04 with the 0.81 BlackTea probably being an outlier...

Interesting, thanks @Greyz - will get the spreadsheet when im ready. Lol, dont ask me when that will be

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Silver said:


> Oh wow, thats quite a big variance!!
> I would have thought it would not have varied that much
> If your average was 1.03 it means that most were probably from 1.02 to 1.04 with the 0.81 BlackTea probably being an outlier...
> 
> Interesting, thanks @Greyz - will get the spreadsheet when im ready. Lol, dont ask me when that will be



There are quite a few that are in the 0.8 to 1.0 region but your right most do lie between 1.02 and 1.05.

Excuse my earlier ommission, it should be 1.037g/ml not 1.038. Funnily the average weight of TFA flavours is only 0.1 off the weight of plain PG 1.038g/ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

It's something which the DIY community should standardise imo. As long as the recipe creator and the DIYer use the same assumed weight, all will be fine. Even if it's wrong, at least it will be consistently wrong and allow the DIYer to recreate the original juice that the mixer created. Seeing as some apps don't allow the user to add specific weights for different concentrates, I would think that a straight 1:1 is the easiest - 1ml of concentrate weighs 1g. Then everybody knows what the standard is and can adjust accordingly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

RichJB said:


> It's something which the DIY community should standardise imo. As long as the recipe creator and the DIYer use the same assumed weight, all will be fine. Even if it's wrong, at least it will be consistently wrong and allow the DIYer to recreate the original juice that the mixer created. Seeing as some apps don't allow the user to add specific weights for different concentrates, I would think that a straight 1:1 is the easiest - 1ml of concentrate weighs 1g. Then everybody knows what the standard is and can adjust accordingly.



But but, the devil is in the details!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

The challenge is this: can vapers suppress their OCD enough to convince themselves that 1ml weighs 1g when they know that it doesn't? It will cause sleepless nights, for sure.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## spiv

RichJB said:


> It's something which the DIY community should standardise imo. As long as the recipe creator and the DIYer use the same assumed weight, all will be fine. Even if it's wrong, at least it will be consistently wrong and allow the DIYer to recreate the original juice that the mixer created. Seeing as some apps don't allow the user to add specific weights for different concentrates, I would think that a straight 1:1 is the easiest - 1ml of concentrate weighs 1g. Then everybody knows what the standard is and can adjust accordingly.



Please excuse my analytics, but that means a recipe should be stored by weights instead of the current SI unit, percentages. 
That's a worldwide shift to make scales mandatory for mixing existing recipies.

How much do you think a recipe denoted in percentages would differ of denoted by weight? Enough to to make a significant difference? I'm not sure...

So maybe let's all live with percentages and cut our losses. I'm pretty sure recipies are created and captured by percentage based on a standard weight, so the loss is completely negated. It is the standard and should be adhered to until the shift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

Edit: when you create a recipe, do you think "add x ml more" or add "x percentage more". Therein lies our answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

You can't distribute a recipe by weight, though, because that limits you to one batch size. Percentages cover all batch sizes and can be upscaled or downscaled.

The thing is that there are no losses to be cut as long as the recipe creator and mixer both use the same standard. If Wayne mixes up 100ml of a recipe, and uses 6g of a specific concentrate, he assumes 1g = 1ml so he assumes he's added 6ml which makes it 6% by volume. So he enters it in his recipe as 6%. If the concentrate weighs 2g per ml, that would be totally wrong, he'd only be using 3%. But that doesn't matter - as long as I make the same assumption as he does of 1g = 1ml. As long as we're both working off the same assumption, we'll both add the same weight of concentrate to the mix.

Where it goes off the rails is if Wayne assumes 1g = 1ml and I know that 2g = 1ml for that specific concentrate. Because then Wayne's 6% = 6g, my 6% = 12g. Then I've added double the amount of concentrate he has and my juice will be totally different, even if we work off the same %. So we don't need to change from % to weight or anything, we just need to have a universal agreement that 1g = 1ml. Or 1.036g. Or whatever. As long as recipe creator and mixer use the same figure, it's irrelevant what that figure is. Even if the figure is completely wrong, creator and mixer will be erring by the same amount and will thus still create the same juice.

If the specific gravity was way different from 1g = 1ml, it would mess around those who are mixing by volume. But all the top recipe creators work with and formulate using weight. So that aspect at least needs to be consistent. When Wayne is adding concentrate to a recipe batch, he is judging the amount he puts in by a reading on a scale, not on a volumetric measuring flask. It does mean that his recipe is going to be slightly out for the volume mixers. But due to the lack of accuracy in measuring volume by eye, they are going to be slightly out anyway - probably at least as much as the deviation from the 1g = 1ml assumption.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

This is very interesting, thanks @RichJB 

So if i am understanding you correctly:

The "norm" is to quote recipes in percentages and it usually refers to percentage by volume
But when we mix, we usually mix with a scale - so we are mixing by weight
Its fine if we are all working on the same volume to weight conversion for the concentrates.

The question is - when I read recipes in these threads, how do i know if the original creator was using volume or weight to arrive at the percentage? Is that supposed to be quoted anywhere? Or whether they have used a blanket 1g per ml specific gravity or unique specific gravities for each concentrate. Is that recorded anywhere? I havent seen it mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> This is very interesting, thanks @RichJB
> 
> So if i am understanding you correctly:
> 
> The "norm" is to quote recipes in percentages and it usually refers to percentage by volume
> But when we mix, we usually mix with a scale - so we are mixing by weight
> Its fine if we are all working on the same volume to weight conversion for the concentrates.
> 
> The question is - when I read recipes in these threads, how do i know if the original creator was using volume or weight to arrive at the percentage? Is that supposed to be quoted anywhere? Or whether they have used a blanket 1g per ml specific gravity or unique specific gravities for each concentrate. Is that recorded anywhere? I havent seen it mentioned.


The standard/convention is to have the specific weights for your PG, VG and Nic, but concentrates are based on 1ml = 1g. The vast majority of recipes are presented on this basis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> The standard/convention is to have the specific weights for your PG, VG and Nic, but concentrates are based on 1ml = 1g. The vast majority of recipes are presented on this basis.



Thanks @Andre 
That is great to hear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Silver said:


> The question is - when I read recipes in these threads, how do i know if the original creator was using volume or weight to arrive at the percentage?



Volume, always. As you note, all recipe percentages are by volume, not weight. If a juice is 70/30, the 70% VG is by volume. If we went by weight, VG would be >70% because it is heavier than PG.

However, even though DIY recipe creators formulate volumetrically, they never verify volumetrically. Instead they verify by weight because a scale is more accurate than gauging liquid level in a pipette or syringe by eye. So if a recipe creator adds 5% of flavour X to a 100ml tester of juice, he won't verify that he has added 5ml. He will instead get his recipe app to calculate what 5ml weighs, and will then verify that he has added that weight. Because most use 1ml = 1g and because almost no concentrates actually weigh 1g per ml, recipes will always be volumetrically inaccurate.

For those who mix by weight, this inaccuracy is irrelevant provided they use the same 1ml = 1g assumption as the recipe creator. But those who mix by volume will always be slightly out. Fortunately, the variance is so slight (for most concentrates) that the inaccuracy won't significantly affect the taste/balance of the juice. But theoretically it could.

Let's say that Wayne formulates a Hpno and Cherry Cappuccino, all with TFA flavours. Disgusting, I know, but I've chosen those three flavours for a reason. Wayne does a thumbsuck recipe, based on his experience of those flavours, of:
6% Hpno
8% Cherry
10% Cappuccino

He makes up a 100ml test batch of the juice. To reflect the recipe accurately by volume in the juice, he should add 6ml Hpno, 8ml Cherry, 10ml Cappuccino using a pipette/syringe for each. But he uses a scale and a 1ml = 1g conversion formula, so he adds 6g Hpno, 8g Cherry, 10g Cappuccino. But the real weights of those concentrates are:
Hpno: 0.81g per ml
Cherry: 0.9g per ml
Cappuccino: 1.08g per ml

So he is actually adding:
Hpno: 6/0.81 = 7.4ml instead of 6ml
Cherry: 8/0.9 = 8.9ml instead of 8ml
Cappuccino: 10/1.08 = 9.26ml instead of 10ml

In order to be volumetrically accurate, his recipe should actually read:
Hpno 7.4% instead of 6%
Cherry 8.9% instead of 8%
Cappuccino 9.26% instead of 10%

This is now a different recipe. The Hpno has been bumped by almost 1.5%, the Cherry by nearly a full percent, and the Cappuccino has been dropped by .75 of a percent. It's irrelevant to those who mix by weight, we will all make the same 'mistake' as Wayne so we get the same juice. But the guys who mix by volume will get a different juice from the one that Wayne mixed and tested, even though they are following the recipe faithfully.

Of course, those three flavours represent the extremes in the variance scale, and those percentages are also high. For 99% of recipes on the market, the variations between volume and weight will be so small that they can safely be disregarded.

Edit: I just went through all my concentrates in DIY Juice Calc and changed them to 1. My OCD is finally at rest. As long as I avoid that Hpno Cherry Cappuccino, I should be OK. Although I'd recommend avoiding a juice like that anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @RichJB 
That was excellently explained!

Now we can all relax !!
When I get round to it I will also put in 1ml = 1g for all the concentrates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Hey guys!

Just a quick question, and I know you crazy DIY guys will know the answer to!

How can I stop a juice from steeping? Ie, I like the taste of it freshly mixed, so can I keep my stash in the freezer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Stosta said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just a quick question, and I know you crazy DIY guys will know the answer to!
> 
> How can I stop a juice from steeping? Ie, I like the taste of it freshly mixed, so can I keep my stash in the freezer?


yup the fridge will slow it down dramatically. Freezer would work but your juice will get very thick

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

GregF said:


> yup the fridge will slow it down dramatically. Freezer would work but your juice will get very thick


But I can take it out the freezer and after a day or two it will be normal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Stosta said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just a quick question, and I know you crazy DIY guys will know the answer to!
> 
> How can I stop a juice from steeping? Ie, I like the taste of it freshly mixed, so can I keep my stash in the freezer?



It was discussed here. Seems the concensus is that you can never really stop the steeping process - it may slow it down but not arrest it completely.

An easy fix is to make smaller batches more often.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Yes but every time you thaw it out it will steep a bit more. The fridge should be sufficient to slow down the steeping.
I'm just guessing here mind you. I wouldn't put it on a block put it that way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Keeping it cold will slow down the molecules and slow down the steeping process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I'm interested to know which juice you have that works best immediately. Do you want to stop the steeping because of flavour fade or because the juice is actually best freshly mixed and steeping alters the taste/balance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

RichJB said:


> I'm interested to know which juice you have that works best immediately. Do you want to stop the steeping because of flavour fade or because the juice is actually best freshly mixed and steeping alters the taste/balance?


I was just thinking the same thing. If it fades then up the % a bit.
I was under the impression that EVERYTHING taste better after a steep.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Vermaak

I'm with @RichJB. Very interested in what juices you are using. Everything that I've mixed so far have got a very sharp taste when it's fresh. After steeping for a week it's all smoothed out and doesn't change if you leave it longer. I've had some steeping for 2 months and it tasted the same as the 1 weeks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

It's actually XXX.

When I first got it I instantly got a few months supply, and got restocked long before I had used it up, so I have been vaping well-steeped XXX for a long time.

The other day I got a bottle and had left my regular stock behind, so cracked open the brand new bottle with clear juice inside (as opposed to my normal yellow XXX), and I realised that it was instantly better! Ironically I have been looking for a new juice, and now I kinda found it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Interesting, thanks @Stosta. I don't know XXX at all so can't offer anything specific. However, I have noticed that prolonged vaping on a particular flavour causes it to become dull. Not because the juice is changing but because my palate gets into a rut. I don't know if you vape XXX a lot and I'm just spitballin' here but might it be that fresh XXX is a sufficiently different feel from what you're accustomed to (well steeped XXX) to qualify as "a change is as good as a holiday"?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> It's actually XXX.
> 
> When I first got it I instantly got a few months supply, and got restocked long before I had used it up, so I have been vaping well-steeped XXX for a long time.
> 
> The other day I got a bottle and had left my regular stock behind, so cracked open the brand new bottle with clear juice inside (as opposed to my normal yellow XXX), and I realised that it was instantly better! Ironically I have been looking for a new juice, and now I kinda found it


Could it not be the nicotine oxidizing?

I only mix small amounts so not even the bad stuff lasts long enough for that to be an issue.

I don't know if it affects flavour, but you might have to worry more about exposure to air than steeping.

Maybe one of the more knowledgeable guys can chime in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dolfie

J


craigb said:


> Could it not be the nicotine oxidizing?
> 
> I only mix small amounts so not even the bad stuff lasts long enough for that to be an issue.
> 
> I don't know if it affects flavour, but you might have to worry more about exposure to air than steeping.
> 
> Maybe one of the more knowledgeable guys can chime in.


Just want to ask and know this have been posted before. I make my juice 30/70 nic3mg after steeping longer than 3 weeks it gets that dark yellow colour for me its a sighn the stuff is ready to Vape. But lately some off it is so strong its actually burning my mouth.


craigb said:


> Could it not be the nicotine oxidizing?
> 
> I only mix small amounts so not even the bad stuff lasts long enough for that to be an issue.
> 
> I don't know if it affects flavour, but you might have to worry more about exposure to air than steeping.
> 
> Maybe one of the more knowledgeable guys can chime in.


Just want to ask if someone is experience the same problem. Make my juice 30/70 and Nicotine 3mg. After 3 weeks my juice is that dark colour so in my book its time to vape it. But lately I get a hell of a throaght hit. I use PG nicotine. Yes I shake it before I mix. I don't open my juice in 3 weeks time. Shake it a little bit daily my nicotine is kept in dark cool place. I thought its my coil and wicking but that is spot on. It must be the Nicotine. Must I drop my strength to 2mg. So afraid to make a 50ml again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

Dolfie said:


> J
> Just want to ask and know this have been posted before. I make my juice 30/70 nic3mg after steeping longer than 3 weeks it gets that dark yellow colour for me its a sighn the stuff is ready to Vape. But lately some off it is so strong its actually burning my mouth.
> Just want to ask if someone is experience the same problem. Make my juice 30/70 and Nicotine 3mg. After 3 weeks my juice is that dark colour so in my book its time to vape it. But lately I get a hell of a throaght hit. I use PG nicotine. Yes I shake it before I mix. I don't open my juice in 3 weeks time. Shake it a little bit daily my nicotine is kept in dark cool place. I thought its my coil and wicking but that is spot on. It must be the Nicotine. Must I drop my strength to 2mg. So afraid to make a 50ml again.


Sorry ignore first post


----------



## spiv

Dolfie said:


> Just want to ask if someone is experience the same problem. Make my juice 30/70 and Nicotine 3mg. After 3 weeks my juice is that dark colour so in my book its time to vape it. But lately I get a hell of a throaght hit. I use PG nicotine. Yes I shake it before I mix. I don't open my juice in 3 weeks time. Shake it a little bit daily my nicotine is kept in dark cool place. I thought its my coil and wicking but that is spot on. It must be the Nicotine. Must I drop my strength to 2mg. So afraid to make a 50ml again.



I've found that my nic sweetspot is between 1.5% and 2%. I accidently made a mix at 4% and can really tell.
After steeping for that long, why not try letting it breathe a bit? No more than 4 hours. I've found that this helps considerably. 

I mixed a bottle of the famous Unicorn Milk recipe on ELR and could not stomache it because it was so sweet. A hot water bath and left a while to breathe with the cap of the bottle off made a world of difference. Went through 300mls of the stuff I was ready to give away/flush before I tried this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dolfie

spiv said:


> I've found that my nic sweetspot is between 1.5% and 2%. I accidently made a mix at 4% and can really tell.
> After steeping for that long, why not try letting it breathe a bit? No more than 4 hours. I've found that this helps considerably.
> 
> I mixed a bottle of the famous Unicorn Milk recipe on ELR and could not stomache it because it was so sweet. A hot water bath and left a while to breathe with the cap of the bottle off made a world of difference. Went through 300mls of the stuff I was ready to give away/flush before I tried this.


Thanks for reply

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

So the milkshakes are in and the judges were well pleased. My two favourite entrants in the comp are both through to the final three so I'm well chuffed and totally stoked for Em after the derisive comments when she was nominated. ID10-T wasn't a surprise, he is always strong.

As always, Rule 1 applies and I can't make any of the recipes, bleh. Additionally, the missing concentrates are not ones I will buy: FA UP, FW Razzleberry, TFA Coconut Candy, FW Creme de Menthe, TFA Malted Milk. I will sub for some but they are making such specific additions that I will only get an approximate facsimile. Still, the Coconut Rum shake sounds the business.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> So the milkshakes are in and the judges were well pleased. My two favourite entrants in the comp are both through to the final three so I'm well chuffed and totally stoked for Em after the derisive comments when she was nominated. ID10-T wasn't a surprise, he is always strong.
> 
> As always, Rule 1 applies and I can't make any of the recipes, bleh. Additionally, the missing concentrates are not ones I will buy: FA UP, FW Razzleberry, TFA Coconut Candy, FW Creme de Menthe, TFA Malted Milk. I will sub for some but they are making such specific additions that I will only get an approximate facsimile. Still, the Coconut Rum shake sounds the business.


Thanks for keeping us up to date. I just cannot sit through those long videos. 
That Coconut Rum shake does sound good. And Law 1 does not apply for a change!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Banana Mint Milkshake... what. I have to make that. I am intrigued

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

RichJB said:


> So the milkshakes are in and the judges were well pleased. My two favourite entrants in the comp are both through to the final three so I'm well chuffed and totally stoked for Em after the derisive comments when she was nominated. ID10-T wasn't a surprise, he is always strong.
> 
> As always, Rule 1 applies and I can't make any of the recipes, bleh. Additionally, the missing concentrates are not ones I will buy: FA UP, FW Razzleberry, TFA Coconut Candy, FW Creme de Menthe, TFA Malted Milk. I will sub for some but they are making such specific additions that I will only get an approximate facsimile. Still, the Coconut Rum shake sounds the business.


I also like the look of that coconut rum one, I'm sure it'll be better with FA's coconut. Well, that's my favorite coconut so's I'm just gonna make it with that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Banana Mint Milkshake... what. I have to make that. I am intrigued



So, I whipped this baby up earlier and it is a keeper! Instant creaminess thanks to the banana cream and fresh cream with no steep time! 
The flavours work surprisingly well together and not one flavour dominates another, making this a perfect ADV. 
The Creme de menthe blends seamlessly to produce a perfectly balanced mouth-orgasm.

The biggest pro here is off course that I have another use for me Creme de Menthe after the Caprian hangover!

Give it a go, you will not regret it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I whipped this baby up earlier and it is a keeper! Instant creaminess thanks to the banana cream and fresh cream with no steep time!
> The flavours work surprisingly well together and not one flavour dominates another, making this a perfect ADV.
> The Creme de menthe blends seamlessly to produce a perfectly balanced mouth-orgasm.
> 
> The biggest pro here is off course that I have another use for me Creme de Menthe after the Caprian hangover!
> 
> Give it a go, you will not regret it...



How is the Creme de Menthe, I see it's at 3.5% in this recipe. I found it over powering in the Cuprian recipe (and that has Cd'M at a lower percentage) - while I could enjoy the first tank of it by half way through the 2nd I'm gatvol of the creme de menthe 

I'm hoping and praying you say the other flavours help balance it because I have an almost full bottle of Creme de Menthe at home and there aren't any other recipes calling for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Greyz said:


> How is the Creme de Menthe, I see it's at 3.5% in this recipe. I found it over powering in the Cuprian recipe (and that has Cd'M at a lower percentage) - while I could enjoy the first tank of it by half way through the 2nd I'm gatvol of the creme de menthe
> 
> I'm hoping and praying you say the other flavours help balance it because I have an almost full bottle of Creme de Menthe at home and there aren't any other recipes calling for it.



The CDM does not take over at all. I think because of the relative high and equal proportions of the other ingredients, they compliment one another just so. 

Yes, you can safely make a decent dent in your CDM stock with this one. 

Added bonus is that it's a shake and vape - so make a 10ml and if you don't fancy it you can cull it straight away. I'm really enjoying it and have just about polished 20mls since 16h30... I think it is because it is such an unusual combination that it it is so intriguing that you just want to have more...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Rude Rudi said:


> The CDM does not take over at all. I think because of the relative high and equal proportions of the other ingredients, they compliment one another just so.
> 
> Yes, you can safely make a decent dent in your CDM stock with this one.
> 
> Added bonus is that it's a shake and vape - so make a 10ml and if you don't fancy it you can cull it straight away. I'm really enjoying it and have just about polished 20mls since 16h30... I think it is because it is such an unusual combination that it it is so intriguing that you just want to have more...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Rude Rudi - I'll give this a bash at 50ml. If I like it then I'll be glad I mixed up 50ml and not 10ml. If I don't like it I have a brother that's loves Cuprian so I'm sure he will like this too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Greyz said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi - I'll give this a bash at 50ml. If I like it then I'll be glad I mixed up 50ml and not 10ml. If I don't like it I have a brother that's loves Cuprian so I'm sure he will like this too.



You see now!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I whipped this baby up earlier and it is a keeper! Instant creaminess thanks to the banana cream and fresh cream with no steep time!
> The flavours work surprisingly well together and not one flavour dominates another, making this a perfect ADV.
> The Creme de menthe blends seamlessly to produce a perfectly balanced mouth-orgasm.
> 
> The biggest pro here is off course that I have another use for me Creme de Menthe after the Caprian hangover!
> 
> Give it a go, you will not regret it...



Ag I checked and I have LA Banana Cream, not TFA. 

I'll try it with LA anyway.


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> Ag I checked and I have LA Banana Cream, not TFA.
> 
> I'll try it with LA anyway.



I sub LA Banana Cream with TFA Banana Cream all the time with positive results - should work vice versa

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Rule #1 applies to me.... no CAP French Vanilla. Think I can sub with TFA French Vanilla?


----------



## Greyz

Deckie said:


> Rule #1 applies to me.... no CAP French Vanilla. Think I can sub with TFA French Vanilla?



Try and by all means please report back. I am in the same boat as you, got TFA French Vanilla not CAP #RULE1ofDIY

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Greyz said:


> Try and by all means please report back. I am in the same boat as you, got TFA French Vanilla not CAP #RULE1ofDIY


I will do, thanks @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Greyz said:


> Try and by all means please report back. I am in the same boat as you, got TFA French Vanilla not CAP #RULE1ofDIY


what rule is this?


----------



## Huffapuff

Dietz said:


> what rule is this?


The first rule of DIY is that on any given recipe you will always be missing at least one ingredient.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Huffapuff said:


> The first rule of DIY is that on any given recipe you will always be missing at least one ingredient.


Thanks! very true


----------



## Dolfie

Dietz said:


> Thanks! very true


Our Vape store have the ingredients except Cap French Vanilla the have FA Madagascar Vanilla maybe take the gamble and try it if it don't work only R40 down the drain.


----------



## RichJB

I don't think FA Madagascar will be a good sub for French Vanilla, it is a thin vanilla pod flavour whereas French Vanilla is a cream/custard. From Reddit's flavour notes on TFA French Vanilla Deluxe:



> *Flavor Description:* Buttery, rich caramelized french style custard. Super smooth custard created with the richness of egg yolks and cream, which provides that unique buttery silky custard. Even with that, I don't taste any egg here. Heavy warm vanilla notes with caramelized sugar. Balanced just on the edge of caramel with a slight nutty note. This is a very complex and dense custard, and makes an excellent single flavor with a pleasing and tempting characteristic aroma.
> 
> *Notes:* This has a lovely mouth feel, not as thick on the tongue as CAP V1, but more buttery and silky.



And French Vanilla Creme:



> *Mouth Feel* - Very heavy on the tongue, and light on the nose giving it a very dense mouth feel. I would give it 9 out of 10. no throat hit.
> 
> *Flavor Properties*- Smooth and rich vanilla with a heavy Dairy, very buttery, and a well-balanced sweetness that really makes the vanilla pop.
> 
> *Relatable Flavors* - Reminds me of vanilla custard ice cream. ( may even be a suitable substitution for vanilla custard v1 cap.)



Seeing as both notes reference Cap Vanilla Custard, that would probably be a fairly close sub.

And now, having been a smartarse about subs, I have to confess my abysmal failure to make up a FW Creme de Menthe sub for Em's shake. Her recipe notes read:



> FW Creme de Menthe - This is the perfect mint flavor for this mix. It has a soft nuanced creaminess to the mint that just works so well as a milkshake. The slight vanilla notes further add to the accuracy of this milkshake along with the cooling sensation it provides that pushes this mix over the edge into milkshake land. Creme de Menthe also provides most of the sweetness for this recipe and makes it so darn enjoyable to vape.



So we want soft creaminess with a bit of mint, some vanilla and added sweetness. I used 2% Cap Vanilla Whipped with 0.5% FW Candy Cane, 0.4% FW Hazelnut (extra creaminess and to complement the Banana) and 0.5% TFA Marshmallow (bit of sweetness and mouth feel). In addition, Wayne used TFA Vanilla Bean Gelato and Cap Marshmallow for a soft vanilla mint vibe in Pillow Talk, so I thought I was in the ballpark. Well...

...I wasn't.  Man, that was rank. I think the problem was the Candy Cane, it's probably too up-front and nowhere near CdM. With three creams in the mix, I should probably have given it a steep. But it was so bad as a SnV that it went down the drain. FW CdM might be subbable in this recipe but it will take greater talents than I possess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

RichJB said:


> I don't think FA Madagascar will be a good sub for French Vanilla, it is a thin vanilla pod flavour whereas French Vanilla is a cream/custard. From Reddit's flavour notes on TFA French Vanilla Deluxe:
> 
> 
> 
> And French Vanilla Creme:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as both notes reference Cap Vanilla Custard, that would probably be a fairly close sub.
> 
> And now, having been a smartarse about subs, I have to confess my abysmal failure to make up a FW Creme de Menthe sub for Em's shake. Her recipe notes read:
> 
> 
> 
> So we want soft creaminess with a bit of mint, some vanilla and added sweetness. I used 2% Cap Vanilla Whipped with 0.5% FW Candy Cane, 0.4% FW Hazelnut (extra creaminess and to complement the Banana) and 0.5% TFA Marshmallow (bit of sweetness and mouth feel). In addition, Wayne used TFA Vanilla Bean Gelato and Cap Marshmallow for a soft vanilla mint vibe in Pillow Talk, so I thought I was in the ballpark. Well...
> 
> ...I wasn't.  Man, that was rank. I think the problem was the Candy Cane, it's probably too up-front and nowhere near CdM. With three creams in the mix, I should probably have given it a steep. But it was so bad as a SnV that it went down the drain. FW CdM might be subbable in this recipe but it will take greater talents than I possess.


So nice to have a Vape store that stock concentrates but also disappointing when you need that 1 ingredient and the don't have it. Will keep that recipe on file you never know maybe in a month I can make it.


----------



## RichJB

Deckie said:


> Rule #1 applies to me.... no CAP French Vanilla. Think I can sub with TFA French Vanilla?



Emily recommends against it. She says TFA is too sharp and won't work in this mix.


----------



## Dolfie

T


RichJB said:


> Emily recommends against it. She says TFA is too sharp and won't work in this mix.


Thanks (steep master)


----------



## Deckie

RichJB said:


> Emily recommends against it. She says TFA is too sharp and won't work in this mix.


Eish .... Add To Cart ..!!!! 1 concentrate in cart = delivery > contents

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faheem777

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I whipped this baby up earlier and it is a keeper! Instant creaminess thanks to the banana cream and fresh cream with no steep time!
> The flavours work surprisingly well together and not one flavour dominates another, making this a perfect ADV.
> The Creme de menthe blends seamlessly to produce a perfectly balanced mouth-orgasm.
> 
> The biggest pro here is off course that I have another use for me Creme de Menthe after the Caprian hangover!
> 
> Give it a go, you will not regret it...



Made a batch of this last night, wow! Best part is that it doesn't require a steep (for real)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I don't want to put this in the tobacco thread, but I will try it and then list it there if its good.
I know the mixer is good, so I would bet this would be worthy.

I am a little surprised at the percentage of the 7 Leaves, but...

By Reddit DIY'er wh1skeyk1ng

LEGEND 
_
A fruity tobacco. Quoting the mixer: "Tobacco heads love it. Tobacco haters say "Wow, that's tasty!"_https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/5xx8do/legend_a_recipe_for_tobacco_lovers_or_anyone/

FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 6%
FA Desert Ship 1.5%
FA Fuji 1%
FA Blackcurrant 0.75% 

70VG 14 Day Steep

Rate it on ATF

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

Thanks @rogue zombie, no Rule 1 here and not many recipes that use those ingredients (other than Fuji) so I'll definitely make that. 7 Leaves at 6% does sound potent, though. I had it standalone at 3% and it was more than strong enough. 

Is it just me or are FA flavourings gradually getting less potent? Recent releases like Zeppola and Soho are weak for FA flavourings, with % going as high as 7-10%. We were speculating in Discord about Inw pulling Waffle. It's probably because of diacetyl but Vurve offered that it's just not a profitable concentrate for Inw.

As good as Inw Waffle and Raspberry, FA Honey and MTS Vape Wizard, and Flv Rich Cinnamon are, they are so ridiculously potent that one bottle will last you for years. How long will it be before manufacturers realise they are just shooting themselves in the foot? White goods manufacturers have realised that a fridge, washing machine or microwave that lasts you 30 years is dumb. They want you to buy a new one every five years, that is the only way to keep driving sales volumes. So they engineer in medium-term component failure. As long as the appliance reaches the end of the warranty period, that's where their legal obligation ends. It sucks but it's capitalism. Maybe DIY is still too new, or doesn't constitute enough of the flavour houses' business, for manufacturers to have come to the cynical conclusion that a concentrate which requires only 0.2% isn't very good for sales. But it is surely only a matter of time before they do?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I don't want to put this in the tobacco thread, but I will try it and then list it there if its good.
> I know the mixer is good, so I would bet this would be worthy.
> 
> I am a little surprised at the percentage of the 7 Leaves, but...
> 
> By Reddit DIY'er wh1skeyk1ng
> 
> LEGEND
> _
> A fruity tobacco. Quoting the mixer: "Tobacco heads love it. Tobacco haters say "Wow, that's tasty!"_
> 
> FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 6%
> FA Desert Ship 1.5%
> FA Fuji 1%
> FA Blackcurrant 0.75%
> 
> 70VG 14 Day Steep
> 
> Rate it on ATF


Yeah, I saw that and was thinking of mixing it, but am afraid it might be too sweet for my taste and I am normally not a Fuji fan. Looking forward to your impressions. 
Saw a post on here recently (could have been another forum) of someone using 7 leaves at an even higher percentage standalone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I kinda like Supreme's 7 Foglie designation. It makes it sound more Italian and thus tastier.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Yeah, I saw that and was thinking of mixing it, but am afraid it might be too sweet for my taste and I am normally not a Fuji fan. Looking forward to your impressions.
> Saw a post on here recently (could have been another forum) of someone using 7 leaves at an even higher percentage standalone.


Oh really. So then 7 Leaves can be used higher. Good to know.

I shall let you know about the sweetness then... in 2 weeks  (joys of DIY)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

Hi All

I haven't yet experimented with Menthol concentrates. Looking for recommendations on a good menthol concentrate to buy? One that pairs well with fruits preferably.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Isn't menthol like sucralose, i.e. a substance rather than a flavour. HIC says he tastes no difference between FA's Menthol and other brands. Cooling agents like Koolada, Polar Blast, Extreme Ice all have different tastes but I think the menthols are much of a muchness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I haven't yet experimented with Menthol concentrates. Looking for recommendations on a good menthol concentrate to buy? One that pairs well with fruits preferably.
> 
> Thanks


For some or other reason I prefer TFA Menthol, but the differences between brands are slight. Consider getting FA Polar Blast (or TFA Koolada) too to combine with the menthol - then you get cool on the inhale as well as the exhale. If you do not like the taste of menthol you can use Polar Blast only - it is neutral. I usually add menthol around 0.5 % and Polar Blast between 0.5 and 1.0 %, but experiment to find your own sweet spot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faheem777

Andre said:


> For some or other reason I prefer TFA Menthol, but the differences between brands are slight. Consider getting FA Polar Blast (or TFA Koolada) too to combine with the menthol - then you get cool on the inhale as well as the exhale. If you do not like the taste of menthol you can use Polar Blast only - it is neutral. I usually add menthol around 0.5 % and Polar Blast between 0.5 and 1.0 %, but experiment to find your own sweet spot.



Thanks @Andre. Percentage wise would FA be more concentrated than TFA in a mix? (Like with most of FA concentrates)


----------



## Andre

Faheem777 said:


> Thanks @Andre. Percentage wise would FA be more concentrated than TFA in a mix? (Like with most of FA concentrates)


No, they are used at the same percentages.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Hi all.

Been mixing up a rather acceptable Cream Soda using CLY CS at 5.5% with a little TFA Marshmallow at 1%. Not spot on Cream Soda like the cooldrink but acceptable as a cost effective and enjoyable DIY ADV mix.

Thought I would try TFA Cream Soda. At 6% without MM it tastes like slightly sweet cardboard. Raised to 8% I am getting something similar to that pink mouth rinse you get at the dentist.

Can anyone give me pointers at what level this mix actually resembles something remotely like Cream Soda?

Much Appreciated, thanks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

I enjoy the taste of this one. Give it a go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh

Raindance said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Been mixing up a rather acceptable Cream Soda using CLY CS at 5.5% with a little TFA Marshmallow at 1%. Not spot on Cream Soda like the cooldrink but acceptable as a cost effective and enjoyable DIY ADV mix.
> 
> Thought I would try TFA Cream Soda. At 6% without MM it tastes like slightly sweet cardboard. Raised to 8% I am getting something similar to that pink mouth rinse you get at the dentist.
> 
> Can anyone give me pointers at what level this mix actually resembles something remotely like Cream Soda?
> 
> Much Appreciated, thanks



It doesn't and never will. TFA Cream Soda is nothing like the CS we know. CS in South Africa is also completely different from CS in other countries, ours is a floral rose based flavour. For a good alternative to CLY CS, try Cloudburst CS concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Effjh said:


> It doesn't and never will. TFA Cream Soda is nothing like the CS we know. CS in South Africa is also completely different from CS in other countries, ours is a floral rose based flavour. For a good alternative to CLY CS, try Cloudburst CS concentrate.


Thanks

Damn, another one for the "maybe one day" box. Should just have stuck with the CLY one. Time to do some shopping.

Regards


----------



## RichJB

Manson has a new recipe out called Notorious. It looks great but First Rule abounds. I'd need to get FA Apricot (fair enough, I want that anyway), TFA Papaya (will sub with FA, which I also need to get) and everybody's favourite new flavour which nobody here can get: Hangsen French Vanilla Ice Cream. I'll just sub with VBIC. It won't be the same but what the hey, pawpaw and pepper is a good mix.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> Manson has a new recipe out called Notorious. It looks great but First Rule abounds. I'd need to get FA Apricot (fair enough, I want that anyway), TFA Papaya (will sub with FA, which I also need to get) and everybody's favourite new flavour which nobody here can get: Hangsen French Vanilla Ice Cream. I'll just sub with VBIC. It won't be the same but what the hey, pawpaw and pepper is a good mix.



One thing you absolutely can't sub in this recipe is the TFA papaya. It's the whole base of the recipe.
TFA vbic will work fine at 1-1.5% as the HS is stronger.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

Thanks @method1. 

I wouldn't mind getting the TFA Papaya instead if it's good. It's also good to know that HS French Vanilla Ice Cream isn't off the charts unsubbable. I was starting to despair at how many recipes are using it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> Thanks @method1.
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting the TFA Papaya instead if it's good. It's also good to know that HS French Vanilla Ice Cream isn't off the charts unsubbable. I was starting to despair at how many recipes are using it now.



That HS is pretty good, but ultimately just another vanilla cream, I have subbed TFA in this recipe as well as used the HS and it's not a big difference at all. Manson told me he gets the pepper note badly which is why he opted for HS. I also get the pepper note but usually only at 4% or higher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Eish, pepper notes must suck for those unfortunate enough to get it. I'm mixing up Pistachio Kit Kat later this week. 4.5% TFA White Choc, yummy. You just know I'm gonna chuck some VBIC in there too for extra throat flameage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> Eish, pepper notes must suck for those unfortunate enough to get it. I'm mixing up Pistachio Kit Kat later this week. 4.5% TFA White Choc, yummy. You just know I'm gonna chuck some VBIC in there too for extra throat flameage.



"throat flameage" ?


----------



## RichJB

Lots of folks consider TFA White Chocolate to be the closest thing vaping has to a Mace flavour. TFA Juicy and most other peaches are renowned for throat harshness, and then Cap Choc Glazed Doughnut too. I dunno, they are fine for me. After 37 years of smoking, I guess my throat is accustomed to abuse.


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> Lots of folks consider TFA White Chocolate to be the closest thing vaping has to a Mace flavour. TFA Juicy and most other peaches are renowned for throat harshness, and then Cap Choc Glazed Doughnut too. I dunno, they are fine for me. After 37 years of smoking, I guess my throat is accustomed to abuse.



Thanks @RichJB 
Am not afraid of harshness or throat hit
Give it to me baby!
I am taking notes...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

I spotted this CRAZY Cream recipe - the mixer clearly took every cream out there and mixed them up...
Anyone brave enough to give this a go? I dare you...

*CREAM*
1% Bavarian Cream (TPA) 
0.25% Butter Cream (CAP) 
0.5% Catalan Cream (FA) 
0.25% Cream (Hangsen) 
0.5% Cream (LB) 
0.5% Cream Fresh (FA) 
0.5% Creme Brulee (INAWERA) 
0.5% Creme Brulee (LB) 
0.5% Dairy Milk (TPA) 
0.5% Dulce de Leche (TPA) 
0.15% Irish Cream (CAP) 
0.15% Irish Cream (FA) 
0.5% Meringue (FA) 
2% Sweet Cream - (TPA)
0.15% Torrone (FA) 
0.25% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (CAP) 
1% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 
0.5% Vanilla Ice Cream (LB) 
0.5% Vienna Cream (FA) 
1% Whipped Cream (TPA) 

_"Lemony for the 1st week. Amazing after a month steep"_

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ezekiel said:


> *Hertzoggie
> *
> 
> Sweet Coconut (FLV) - 4 %
> Coconut Extra (TFA) (optional) - 0.4 %
> Cookie (FA) - 2 %
> Apricot (TFA) - 9 %
> Torrone (FA) (optional) - 0.5 %
> Oak Wood (FA) (optional) - 0.75 %
> Meringue (FA) - 1%
> Acetyl Pyrazine 5% - 0.5 %
> I've played with this recipe for a long time. The basis is Apricot, Cookie and Sweet Coconut, and it works well with these. Everything else is additive.



I have been experimenting with a Hertzoggie a few days ago and just saw this version. I have gone a completely different route and will post my recipe in a couple of weeks (after a good steep, etc). 

I am experimenting with different apricots at the moment, at much lower percentages. Strangely, I found that the CLY Apricot is just about spot on and found INW and FA not suitable as a "jammy" apricot, as per an authentic Hertzoggie.

I'm still deciding between FA Coconut and TFA Coconut - only time will tell which one works best. 

I'm happy with my biscuit base - just refining the topping/filling - it sure smells good!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## spiv

Rude Rudi said:


> I am experimenting with different apricots at the moment



What's a good apricot to go with TFA Juicy Peach?


----------



## StompieZA

Has anyone made anything with TFA Guava, and TFA Peaches and Cream?


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper

Hi Guys back on the group, anyone have some nice recipies with capella chock brownie v2.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper

* Kiss the Ring *

Vanilla Custard V2 (CAP): 6%

Banana Cream (LorAnn): 4%

Black Cherry (TFA): 1%

Blueberry Wild (TFA): 1%

Yellow Cake (FW): 1%

Tasty Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

spiv said:


> What's a good apricot to go with TFA Juicy Peach?



The Cly is very, very good but use in small %'s. i'd start with 1 as it will overpower quickly. 

The INW apricot has more of a dried apricot vibe whereas the CLY is a pure apricot.

The FA is also fabulous at low percentages - 2 max.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

Rude Rudi said:


> The Cly is very, very good but use in small %'s. i'd start with 1 as it will overpower quickly.
> 
> The INW apricot has more of a dried apricot vibe whereas the CLY is a pure apricot.
> 
> The FA is also fabulous at low percentages - 2 max.



Thanks! I'm trying to make a peaches and cream trype flavour.
I've got my cream base down and found that the peach needs something. I want to try some apricot. Maybe pear, maybe mango... But peach and apricot is a pretty popular flavour profile for juices and stuff, so figured I'll start there. I think a more candied apricot will do the trick. Like those apricot sweets you get at the shop. That would go great with a nice cream base.


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> I have been experimenting with a Hertzoggie a few days ago and just saw this version. I have gone a completely different route and will post my recipe in a couple of weeks (after a good steep, etc).
> 
> I am experimenting with different apricots at the moment, at much lower percentages. Strangely, I found that the CLY Apricot is just about spot on and found INW and FA not suitable as a "jammy" apricot, as per an authentic Hertzoggie.
> 
> I'm still deciding between FA Coconut and TFA Coconut - only time will tell which one works best.
> 
> I'm happy with my biscuit base - just refining the topping/filling - it sure smells good!!!



This is interesting @Rude Rudi 
I enjoyed the Table Mountain commercial juice from World Wonders, which was supposed to taste like a Hertzoggie cookie. It was very nice but I havent tasted one of these cookies before. 
I reviewed the Table Mountain juice here
Keen to hear what happens with your Hertzoggie DIY juice


----------



## RichJB

Fans of Inw Milk Chocolate, some bad news: Inawera has had to reformulate it and it's become another latex/chalky chocolate. Some other Inw flavours are also affected: Pear, Apricot, Smoked Plum, Lemon and Sesame among others. Details here.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Faheem777

RichJB said:


> Fans of Inw Milk Chocolate, some bad news: Inawera has had to reformulate it and it's become another latex/chalky chocolate. Some other Inw flavours are also affected: Pear, Apricot, Smoked Plum, Lemon and Sesame among others. Details here.



Unfortunate news indeed. Love their pear. Any idea what's the closest alternative for their pear?


----------



## RichJB

I like FA's. The problem is that many recipes combine FA and Inw (or others) for a pear that's better than either on their own. It's not a given that the new one will be bad but reformulations seldom match the original ime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

I'm not a fan of my INW Milk Chocolate so if anyone wants to offer me an awesome 50ml's of DIY I'll gladly trade it.

Seems that chocolates and coffee's don't go too well with my palate.

Weird since I'm a coffee and chocolate fanatic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

therazia said:


> I'm not a fan of my INW Milk Chocolate so if anyone wants to offer me an awesome 50ml's of DIY I'll gladly trade it.
> 
> Seems that chocolates and coffee's don't go too well with my palate.
> 
> Weird since I'm a coffee and chocolate fanatic.



I found exactly the same. Tried many different chocolates and coffees, but none of them tasted very nice to me. I have completely given up on those 2 flavours.


----------



## bjorncoetsee

I need some help from the Diy guys. I've been searching for that main distinctive flavor in the local juice Frostees. That sweet upfront flavour. So i finally got Cereal 27 from capella. Its definitely that main taste in frostees. I dont want to try and clone it, i just need that main flavour. Now cereal 27 smells exactly like that, but when i mix it up, i tried from 1% - 8% . i let it steep overnight, i tried it in the morning, but there is absolutely no taste of that distinct taste in frostees, or they way the cereal 27 smells out of the bottle. All im getting is a cornflake and popcorn taste. . Does that distinctive sweet taste come alive with steeping or am i missing something?


----------



## StompieZA

bjorncoetsee said:


> I need some help from the Diy guys. I've been searching for that main distinctive flavor in the local juice Frostees. That sweet upfront flavour. So i finally got Cereal 27 from capella. Its definitely that main taste in frostees. I dont want to try and clone it, i just need that main flavour. Now cereal 27 smells exactly like that, but when i mix it up, i tried from 1% - 8% . i let it steep overnight, i tried it in the morning, but there is absolutely no taste of that distinct taste in frostees, or they way the cereal 27 smells out of the bottle. All im getting is a cornflake and popcorn taste. . Does that distinctive sweet taste come alive with steeping or am i missing something?



Ok Frostees im sure uses alot of things to get the juice so good like creams, milks, sugars. 

If you made a single flavor juice just by using Cereal 27 and it tastes like cornflakes, then id go and add some malted milk, Sweet cream, Brown sugar and see how that tastes. Im sure this will give you a similar juice or taste.


----------



## Andre

bjorncoetsee said:


> I need some help from the Diy guys. I've been searching for that main distinctive flavor in the local juice Frostees. That sweet upfront flavour. So i finally got Cereal 27 from capella. Its definitely that main taste in frostees. I dont want to try and clone it, i just need that main flavour. Now cereal 27 smells exactly like that, but when i mix it up, i tried from 1% - 8% . i let it steep overnight, i tried it in the morning, but there is absolutely no taste of that distinct taste in frostees, or they way the cereal 27 smells out of the bottle. All im getting is a cornflake and popcorn taste. . Does that distinctive sweet taste come alive with steeping or am i missing something?


My guess it that you need something sweet to bring it alive. A sweet cream and/or brown sugar and/or frosting and/or sweetener. Here is a review of Cereal 27.


----------



## Greyz

bjorncoetsee said:


> I need some help from the Diy guys. I've been searching for that main distinctive flavor in the local juice Frostees. That sweet upfront flavour. So i finally got Cereal 27 from capella. Its definitely that main taste in frostees. I dont want to try and clone it, i just need that main flavour. Now cereal 27 smells exactly like that, but when i mix it up, i tried from 1% - 8% . i let it steep overnight, i tried it in the morning, but there is absolutely no taste of that distinct taste in frostees, or they way the cereal 27 smells out of the bottle. All im getting is a cornflake and popcorn taste. . Does that distinctive sweet taste come alive with steeping or am i missing something?



Try adding some FA Meringue to your juice, to me the flavour adds a dry sugaryness to any mixes. It might add that frosted sugar vibe that your looking for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Static

Does anyone have a good Sugar cookie recipe to share? I'm looking for something close to cookie monster by ruthless


----------



## RichJB

What @Greyz said. I haven't tasted Frostees and have no interest in cloning it. But a cereal with milk will usually have FA Meringue in there. Your cream base of choice (like VBIC and Bav) + Meringue + Hazelnut = cereal milk. Low percentages on Meringue (0.5-1) and Hazelnut (0.3-0.5).

@SAVaper, snap. My bottle of Crooks and Creams sits gathering dust on my desk and getting darker and darker. I'm hoping it will form its own black hole and vanish into itself one day. There are some fancied alternative chocolates like Baker Flavor Chocolate Truffle and Hangsen Australian Chocolate but we can't source them. Fortunately, I love white chocolate vapes. FW's is good and I also like TFA despite its bad rep for pepper. I will happily turn most choc recipes from milk/dark to white. I finally pulled the trigger on FW Creme de Menthe so I'll try Cuprian as a mint white chocolate. No coil gunking is an added bonus.

Coffees are just eish. I battled my way through 30ml of Smooth Morning Kick but that last tankful has been in my Limitless Plus for literally two months. I take two drags of it about every four days. Which is another reason why I only drip now. A tankful of manky juice is a hassle I can do without. Wayne recommends FA UP but meh, I'm not holding out high hopes. I've heard good things about NicVape Coffee (not the Cappuccino, just the straight Coffee) which is available from Vaperite.

skiddlz's tip of the week: y'all love using TFA Dragonfruit to make strawberry flavours pop but you can also use it to ripen bananas, particularly FA. I smaak me some FA Banana but it does need a bit of help so I'll be trying that one out.

And then something for the "local is lekker" crowd: Supreme Vape has now expanded their local line of house brand concentrates. There is a lot of the usual stuff in there, generic fruits and the like. But a few standouts caught my eye: Cookie Dough, Rum and Raisin, Rooibos, Ginger Biscuit, Toasted Coconut, Cucumber, Fanta Grape, Peanut. I'm particularly interested in the Cookie Dough because the major players in that profile, Cap Cake Batter and Flv Cupcake Batter, are both expensive and not that highly rated. Some interesting profiles there which you don't find often. I'll be trying a few of them out and will report back.

@incredible_hullk, I don't know that juice but Chrisdvr1 has several cookie recipes, based off his original Sugar Cookies and Cream which is possibly the highest rated recipe on ATF in recent times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Greyz said:


> Try adding some FA Meringue to your juice, to me the flavour adds a dry sugaryness to any mixes. It might add that frosted sugar vibe that your looking for.


I have meringue at 1.2%, anything more and it tastes too much like meringue. I also have fw hazelnut at 0.75%


----------



## Andre

Static said:


> Does anyone have a good Sugar cookie recipe to share? I'm looking for something close to cookie monster by ruthless


Sugar Cookies and Cream by Chrisdvr1 here, mentioned by @RichJB above, is great. He links to some variations there. The lemon one is awesome too - just a touch of lemon for me.


----------



## Greyz

bjorncoetsee said:


> I have meringue at 1.2%, anything more and it tastes too much like meringue. I also have fw hazelnut at 0.75%



If you have already added FA Meringue then I'm afraid I'm all out of ideas on how to add that frosted sugar taste. Like @RichJB has already said the FA Meringue is used to add the frosty sugar to you cereal milk base. If already have it in there and it's not working then maybe try a combination of meringues, ie. TFA + FA. 
I don't know your recipe but at a guess could not one or more of your other flavours be washing out the Meringue?


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> Sugar Cookies and Cream by Chrisdvr1 here, mentioned by @RichJB above, is great. He links to some variations there. The lemon one is awesome too - just a touch of lemon for me.



I've not mixed this personally but I have traded juice with a fellow ecigssa member and he sent me a 50ml of Sugar Cookies and Cream. If you like Sugar Cookie v1 then your bound to enjoy this juice


----------



## RichJB

@bjorncoetsee, if you're after a commercial juice taste, maybe a generous dollop of sweetener? I would drop both the meringue and hazelnut slightly. Meringue gets funky really quickly and also mutes flavours. Less is more. If your cereal base needs some help, any of Cap Sugar Cookie, TFA Graham Cracker Clear or a small amount of TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust can help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Static

Thanks guys for your help, I need to order a few flavors 1st before mixing but once tasted will let your'll know how good it is


----------



## Greyz

RichJB said:


> @bjorncoetsee, if you're after a commercial juice taste, maybe a generous dollop of sweetener? I would drop both the meringue and hazelnut slightly. Meringue gets funky really quickly and also mutes flavours. Less is more. If your cereal base needs some help, any of Cap Sugar Cookie, TFA Graham Cracker Clear or a small amount of TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust can help.



Snap! I was just going to suggest adding 0.7-1% CAP Super Sweet. I have never used FA Merignue over 1% in any recipe yet but judging from the smell I can imagine it's gets funky fast at higher percentages.

@bjorncoetsee your in the very capable hands of @RichJB - I'm sure a solution will be found


----------



## SAVaper

RichJB said:


> What @Greyz said. I haven't tasted Frostees and have no interest in cloning it. But a cereal with milk will usually have FA Meringue in there. Your cream base of choice (like VBIC and Bav) + Meringue + Hazelnut = cereal milk. Low percentages on Meringue (0.5-1) and Hazelnut (0.3-0.5).
> 
> @SAVaper, snap. My bottle of Crooks and Creams sits gathering dust on my desk and getting darker and darker. I'm hoping it will form its own black hole and vanish into itself one day. There are some fancied alternative chocolates like Baker Flavor Chocolate Truffle and Hangsen Australian Chocolate but we can't source them. Fortunately, I love white chocolate vapes. FW's is good and I also like TFA despite its bad rep for pepper. I will happily turn most choc recipes from milk/dark to white. I finally pulled the trigger on FW Creme de Menthe so I'll try Cuprian as a mint white chocolate. No coil gunking is an added bonus.
> 
> Coffees are just eish. I battled my way through 30ml of Smooth Morning Kick but that last tankful has been in my Limitless Plus for literally two months. I take two drags of it about every four days. Which is another reason why I only drip now. A tankful of manky juice is a hassle I can do without. Wayne recommends FA UP but meh, I'm not holding out high hopes. I've heard good things about NicVape Coffee (not the Cappuccino, just the straight Coffee) which is available from Vaperite.
> 
> skiddlz's tip of the week: y'all love using TFA Dragonfruit to make strawberry flavours pop but you can also use it to ripen bananas, particularly FA. I smaak me some FA Banana but it does need a bit of help so I'll be trying that one out.
> 
> And then something for the "local is lekker" crowd: Supreme Vape has now expanded their local line of house brand concentrates. There is a lot of the usual stuff in there, generic fruits and the like. But a few standouts caught my eye: Cookie Dough, Rum and Raisin, Rooibos, Ginger Biscuit, Toasted Coconut, Cucumber, Fanta Grape, Peanut. I'm particularly interested in the Cookie Dough because the major players in that profile, Cap Cake Batter and Flv Cupcake Batter, are both expensive and not that highly rated. Some interesting profiles there which you don't find often. I'll be trying a few of them out and will report back.
> 
> @incredible_hullk, I don't know that juice but Chrisdvr1 has several cookie recipes, based off his original Sugar Cookies and Cream which is possibly the highest rated recipe on ATF in recent times.



Hi @RichJB please let me know if the Cuprian works with a white choc.

Thanks


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Greyz said:


> @bjorncoetsee your in the very capable hands of @RichJB - I'm sure a solution will be found



Thanks but I'm just busking it.  We need a Joel or Mike one of the top DIYers to provide insight.


----------



## VapeDude

bjorncoetsee said:


> I need some help from the Diy guys. I've been searching for that main distinctive flavor in the local juice Frostees. That sweet upfront flavour. So i finally got Cereal 27 from capella. Its definitely that main taste in frostees. I dont want to try and clone it, i just need that main flavour. Now cereal 27 smells exactly like that, but when i mix it up, i tried from 1% - 8% . i let it steep overnight, i tried it in the morning, but there is absolutely no taste of that distinct taste in frostees, or they way the cereal 27 smells out of the bottle. All im getting is a cornflake and popcorn taste. . Does that distinctive sweet taste come alive with steeping or am i missing something?



I'm glad someone asked about this juice because I'm loving it.

Right off the bat when I tasted it I thought Cap Sugar Cookie V2. That and maybe Cap Butter Cream or something ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Guys, apologies if this has been posted b4 ... below is a list of flavour impacted by inw reformulation... but sad that milk choc and smoked plum is on the list

Source:

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

I don't know if this is the right thread to post my recipe. But if anyone likes wicks chappies, check out my recipe on ELR. I'd say its 98% as close to eating a wicks chappie

http://tjek.nu/r/axAc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roxy

RichJB said:


> Isn't menthol like sucralose, i.e. a substance rather than a flavour. HIC says he tastes no difference between FA's Menthol and other brands. Cooling agents like Koolada, Polar Blast, Extreme Ice all have different tastes but I think the menthols are much of a muchness.



My personal go to is Koolada mixed with 1 of the others. But I'm a serious menthol fan and most can't vape my diy without feeling their ears burn


----------



## Stosta

Roxy said:


> My personal go to is Koolada mixed with 1 of the others. But I'm a serious menthol fan and most can't vape my diy without feeling their ears burn


Hahaha!

I can tell it's a good menthol when my nose starts running!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Roxy

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I can tell it's a good menthol when my nose starts running!




Finally someone who understands

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

I used to hate anything Menthol as an ex smoker. But now, in the world of DIY, I have finally found a place for Menthol, especially when my taste buds become overworked.

I bought a box of Menthol Crystals from Dischem. Placed 1/3 in a 100ml bottle, topped it up with PG, warmed, dissolved and shook. Now I add 1 drop of this concentrate per 10ml of e-liquid when I want a bit of Menthol. 

Also I made a 100ml bottle of plain 80/20 VG/Pg Menthol, with 20 drops of the concentrate, just to add to add to some dripping sauce for a change now and again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB

Interesting that Wayne has substituted Inw Milk Chocolate with Cap Double Chocolate in Crooks and Creams - and says it improves the recipe. I wonder if someone had asked him about that sub, prior to this Inw issue, what his response would have been?


----------



## Roxy

Waine said:


> I used to hate anything Menthol as an ex smoker. But now, in the world of DIY, I have finally found a place for Menthol, especially when my taste buds become overworked.
> 
> I bought a box of Menthol Crystals from Dischem. Placed 1/3 in a 100ml bottle, topped it up with PG, warmed, dissolved and shook. Now I add 1 drop of this concentrate per 10ml of e-liquid when I want a bit of Menthol.
> 
> Also I made a 100ml bottle of plain 80/20 VG/Pg Menthol, with 20 drops of the concentrate, just to add to add to some dripping sauce for a change now and again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Must try this! I do menthol everything right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> Interesting that Wayne has substituted Inw Milk Chocolate with Cap Double Chocolate in Crooks and Creams - and says it improves the recipe. I wonder if someone had asked him about that sub, prior to this Inw issue, what his response would have been?



Pity it's not stopping at INW, just received notice that capella & TFA are dropping all v1s and reformulating their entire lines.. RIP vanilla custard etc ;-(

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

method1 said:


> Pity it's not stopping at INW, just received notice that capella & TFA are dropping all v1s and reformulating their entire lines.. RIP vanilla custard etc ;-(


Noooo it can't be happening... I hate vanilla custard v2, only v1 does it for me


----------



## spiv

Not great news. But I'm hoping that with these reformulations, we will get a lot more notes on a flavour.


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> Pity it's not stopping at INW, just received notice that capella & TFA are dropping all v1s and reformulating their entire lines.. RIP vanilla custard etc ;-(



This better be a fkn April fools gag..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> This better be a fkn April fools gag..



Yeah.. ok it was a rather shabby April fools.. apologies to all the custard lovers out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

method1 said:


> Yeah.. ok it was a rather shabby April fools.. apologies to all the custard lovers out there.



Yeahhh @method1 I can stop sulking..,


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> Yeah.. ok it was a rather shabby April fools.. apologies to all the custard lovers out there.


Not cool dude..I'd give up vaping without diacetyl I tells ya!

Do wonder if this could be a reality in the future though..


----------



## Dolfie

Effjh said:


> Not cool dude..I'd give up vaping without diacetyl I tells ya!
> 
> Do wonder if this could be a reality in the future though..


2 Questions I have and hope someone can assist.
1. Nicotine: When I started with DIY I only used a syringe for it, but now I want to stop using it and thought that 10ml dropper bottles will work better for me can I store my nicotine in 10ml dropper bottles and then in fridge. Reason why I am asking is for me it would work faster and think the nicotine will be better you can use smaller amounts faster and less air.

2. Cotton Bacon and Discem Organic cotton for the life off me I don't taste a differences. Anybody still using Discem Cotton.


----------



## RichJB

I can't comment on the cotton issue but in terms of nic, that is a good idea and is what I do. You don't have to go as low as 10ml. Decanting a glass or PET 100ml bottle of nic into 2x50ml or 4x25ml HDPE droppers works very well. It makes measuring by weight a breeze and, as you say, helps to preserve the nic. It's doubtful that 100ml of nic will degrade before you use it up so you could even do a straight decanting from 100ml glass into 100ml HDPE dropper or 100ml PET spout bottle. Both work superbly for measuring by weight.

In some cases, you don't even need to decant. I bought some Vaperite nic recently which comes in a 100ml PET bottle. The standard witch's hat spout fits perfectly. I notice that many vendors are now supplying VG and PG in these PET bottles too, which also take the witch's hat spout. It's a great development which eliminates the need for decanting PG and VG into more suitable containers for mixing by weight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777

Dolfie said:


> 2 Questions I have and hope someone can assist.
> 1. Nicotine: When I started with DIY I only used a syringe for it, but now I want to stop using it and thought that 10ml dropper bottles will work better for me can I store my nicotine in 10ml dropper bottles and then in fridge. Reason why I am asking is for me it would work faster and think the nicotine will be better you can use smaller amounts faster and less air.
> 
> I have decanted into dropper bottles and stored in the fridge before, haven't had any issues.


----------



## zandernwn

Dolfie said:


> 2 Questions I have and hope someone can assist.
> 1. Nicotine: When I started with DIY I only used a syringe for it, but now I want to stop using it and thought that 10ml dropper bottles will work better for me can I store my nicotine in 10ml dropper bottles and then in fridge. Reason why I am asking is for me it would work faster and think the nicotine will be better you can use smaller amounts faster and less air.
> 
> 2. Cotton Bacon and Discem Organic cotton for the life off me I don't taste a differences. Anybody still using Discem Cotton.



Nicotine must preferably be stored in a glass as O2 diffuse through the plastic with time. If you want to store in a dripper container make sure to use PET. this will reduce the amount of O2 sneaking in.

Whether the amount of O2 diffusing through the plastic is significant to cause degradation of the nicotine is a whole other conversation.

My opinion is that NIc is the one ingredient that, if it goes bad, can ruin your mixes in a bad way and can cost you a lot of money if you only discover that after you have mixed up a lot of juice. so I err on the side of caution with Nicotine and try and preserve it as much as possible.


----------



## RichJB

How much of a factor is this, @zandernwn? I had also heard that plastic is not good for nic. But then I see Nicotine River, Liquid Barn and others supplying in white HDPE bottles, and mixers like Wayne using it. My sense is that if they aren't concerned about it, I shouldn't be either.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dolfie

RichJB said:


> How much of a factor is this, @zandernwn? I had also heard that plastic is not good for nic. But then I see Nicotine River, Liquid Barn and others supplying in white HDPE bottles, and mixers like Wayne using it. My sense is that if they aren't concerned about it, I shouldn't be either.


Thanks for replies' think I will do like @RichJB says.


----------



## zandernwn

RichJB said:


> How much of a factor is this, @zandernwn? I had also heard that plastic is not good for nic. But then I see Nicotine River, Liquid Barn and others supplying in white HDPE bottles, and mixers like Wayne using it. My sense is that if they aren't concerned about it, I shouldn't be either.


Yes so that I think is the real question. If you read up a bit more in depth then I think it's an accepted fact that plastic is bad for nic. But if you have 100ml 36mgml that only lasts a month or two then I am not sure it's really an issue.

I really dont know if I am overcompensating for the degradation but I have had bad nic before so I am really not chancing it again and I am too damn stingy to try and perform some sort of test to see for myself   

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

zandernwn said:


> Yes so that I think is the real question. If you read up a bit more in depth then I think it's an accepted fact that plastic is bad for nic. But if you have 100ml 36mgml that only lasts a month or two then I am not sure it's really an issue.
> 
> I really dont know if I am overcompensating for the degradation but I have had bad nic before so I am really not chancing it again and I am too damn stingy to try and perform some sort of test to see for myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I've had some bad nic before also, terrible. I don't think the HDPE bottles will be an issue and you could probably get a few months out of it if it's kept out of the sun and in a cool cupboard. That being said, I use a 100ml glass dropper bottle for my nic most of the time.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn

Caveman said:


> I've had some bad nic before also, terrible. I don't think the HDPE bottles will be an issue and you could probably get a few months out of it if it's kept out of the sun and in a cool cupboard. That being said, I use a 100ml glass dropper bottle for my nic most of the time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Look maybe I'll just give it a bash. It would be so convenient having a nice nozzled bottle to pour nic from... and I go though about 50ml of nic a month so it's not as if my nic stands for forever

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

zandernwn said:


> Look maybe I'll just give it a bash. It would be so convenient having a nice nozzled bottle to pour nic from... and I go though about 50ml of nic a month so it's not as if my nic stands for forever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Agreed. I will give it a shot also. It's the last thing I use syringes for

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

How about decanting 25ml at a time from your glass bottle into a 25ml HDPE dropper? That way, the worst that can happen is that you lose 25ml of it. But the rest in the glass will still be fine.


----------



## Dolfie

What


RichJB said:


> How about decanting 25ml at a time from your glass bottle into a 25ml HDPE dropper? That way, the worst that can happen is that you lose 25ml of it. But the rest in the glass will still be fine.


 what I would like to do is get 20ml glass bottles if I can get some. Transfer all my nicotine into them, store everything in fridge then when I decide to make juice take 20ml out transfer to dropper and use it like that. Safe time and rest off nicotine is still in fridge. I don't like to take whole bottle out off fridge wait for room temperature and put rest back again.


----------



## zandernwn

RichJB said:


> How about decanting 25ml at a time from your glass bottle into a 25ml HDPE dropper? That way, the worst that can happen is that you lose 25ml of it. But the rest in the glass will still be fine.


That's a smart idea

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Static

Is PP bottles ok for the bases


----------



## Dolfie

Static said:


> Is PP bottles ok for the bases


If you talk about VG and PG then yes i use mine as is just put nozzle on VG and pour PG in 50ml dropper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Static

I brought this over the weekend for my vg and pg and now wonder if this plastic is ok vg or pg

http://www.plasticland.co.za/product/bottles-jars/100ml-pisa-oil-spout/


----------



## Dolfie

Static said:


> I brought this over the weekend for my vg and pg and now wonder if this plastic is ok vg or pg
> 
> http://www.plasticland.co.za/product/bottles-jars/100ml-pisa-oil-spout/


For Pg why not but for Vg I will stay with original container


----------



## Static

ok think today I will check if the caps just fit my current vg and pg bottles


----------



## SAVaper

Static said:


> I brought this over the weekend for my vg and pg and now wonder if this plastic is ok vg or pg
> 
> http://www.plasticland.co.za/product/bottles-jars/100ml-pisa-oil-spout/


I use the same/similar for mine. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

RichJB said:


> How about decanting 25ml at a time from your glass bottle into a 25ml HDPE dropper? That way, the worst that can happen is that you lose 25ml of it. But the rest in the glass will still be fine.


Agreed. I use a black 50ml plastic (Paulies Ice Tea) bottle for my nic. Still keep it in the fridge 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Static

from what i read PP is similar to HDPE, PP has a better moisture barrier but cold resistance is poor, so not good for freezer

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## zandernwn

Hahah I use those cheap take away condiment bottles (tomato and vinegar ones) they work famously

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I used to use the yellow and red Wimpy-style sauce bottles for VG and PG. My only problem is that they leak out of the caps. I have found that almost all vendors now supply PG and VG in PET bottles with a screw cap which can be replaced by one of these. Swapping caps and just using the vendor's bottle is a lot easier for me than decanting the PG/VG into a different bottle. It won't work for the rectangular 1L and 2L bottles. But then I decant those into the standard 500ml PG and VG bottles and use the witch's hat nozzle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> I used to use the yellow and red Wimpy-style sauce bottles for VG and PG. My only problem is that they leak out of the caps. I have found that almost all vendors now supply PG and VG in PET bottles with a screw cap which can be replaced by one of these. Swapping caps and just using the vendor's bottle is a lot easier for me than decanting the PG/VG into a different bottle. It won't work for the rectangular 1L and 2L bottles. But then I decant those into the standard 500ml PG and VG bottles and use the witch's hat nozzle.


For me it takes way too long for the VG to come through the tiny little spout of the caps on the 500ml bottles. Works great for PG, for VG I just decant straight from the 500ml bottle.


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper

Hi guys is anyone able to give some ideas. Ive used the recipies on ELR but need something new. Vaping 0mg Nic 

Heres my flavour list.
Thanks in advance







Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Caveman said:


> For me it takes way too long for the VG to come through the tiny little spout of the caps on the 500ml bottles. Works great for PG, for VG I just decant straight from the 500ml bottle.


Tried that once.
Ended with a juice of about 40/185 PG to VGoops
   
What I did was cut the spout bigger for the VG

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman

SAVaper said:


> Tried that once.
> Ended with a juice of about 40/185 PG to VGoops
> 
> What I did was cut the spout bigger for the VG
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Haha that's happened to me too. I had a 20ml bottle.. my keyboard paid the price

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn

Of the top of my head suckerpunch punch and mother of dragons milk are some options. Just search them on elr

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn

DwaynePsytrooper said:


> Hi guys is anyone able to give some ideas. Ive used the recipies on ELR but need something new. Vaping 0mg Nic
> 
> Heres my flavour list.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


Just check my post above. Forgot to quote your post

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper

zandernwn said:


> Of the top of my head suckerpunch punch and mother of dragons milk are some options. Just search them on elr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Tried them, looking for somethng to mix with the choc brownie. 

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn

I have a 10ml of which I used maybe 1ml before. I have very little experience using it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolfie

zandernwn said:


> I have a 10ml of which I used maybe 1ml before. I have very little experience using it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks to all regarding feedback about Nicotine storage. Now another question.
How do you clean your juice bottles.
1. Glass I don't use them anymore too much off a hassle for me not with the glass but the top cap I get leakage.
2. Dropper bottles: Wash them out with soapy water rinse under tap then put them in boiling water and then on my bottle rack.
3. PET bottles I struggle with this cannot put them in hot water. Maybe I must use Milton for them.


----------



## Huffapuff

Dolfie said:


> Thanks to all regarding feedback about Nicotine storage. Now another question.
> How do you clean your juice bottles.
> 1. Glass I don't use them anymore too much off a hassle for me not with the glass but the top cap I get leakage.
> 2. Dropper bottles: Wash them out with soapy water rinse under tap then put them in boiling water and then on my bottle rack.
> 3. PET bottles I struggle with this cannot put them in hot water. Maybe I must use Milton for them.



I'm pretty lazy  I just give my bottles a seriously good rinse. However, bottles that have held stronger flavours tend to only get used with the same recipes again.

I've also phased out my glass bottles - HDPE dropper bottles are just easier to use. I don't use PET bottles as I find that they start to crack after a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

DwaynePsytrooper said:


> Hi guys is anyone able to give some ideas. Ive used the recipies on ELR but need something new. Vaping 0mg Nic
> 
> Heres my flavour list.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk



What im currently vaping on and must say its awesome 

RY4 double 4%
Graham crust CheesCake 2% (NY Cheesecake should work)
Sweet Cream 2.5%

Sweet ADV for me. So its like a Caramel Cheesecake infused with tobacco. 

This is my fall back each time i get tired of other flavors, can vape this forever without getting tired of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

StompieZA said:


> What im currently vaping on and must say its awesome
> 
> RY4 double 4%
> Graham crust CheesCake 2% (NY Cheesecake should work)
> Sweet Cream 2.5%
> 
> Sweet ADV for me. So its like a Caramel Cheesecake infused with tobacco.
> 
> This is my fall back each time i get tired of other flavors, can vape this forever without getting tired of it.


Getting my RY4 today will definitely make a sample off this one. What is your PG/VG ratio and steep time.


----------



## StompieZA

Dolfie said:


> Getting my RY4 today will definitely make a sample off this one. What is your PG/VG ratio and steep time.



I use 70vg 30pg and its great shake and vape but after a day it starts getting better as the cheesecake notes starts coming out.


----------



## Dolfie

That's good news thanks.


----------



## RichJB

@StompieZA, I presume that's TFA Sweet Cream?


----------



## StompieZA

RichJB said:


> @StompieZA, I presume that's TFA Sweet Cream?



Yeah TFA Rich.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Dolfie said:


> Thanks to all regarding feedback about Nicotine storage. Now another question.
> How do you clean your juice bottles.
> 1. Glass I don't use them anymore too much off a hassle for me not with the glass but the top cap I get leakage.
> 2. Dropper bottles: Wash them out with soapy water rinse under tap then put them in boiling water and then on my bottle rack.
> 3. PET bottles I struggle with this cannot put them in hot water. Maybe I must use Milton for them.



I still regularly use glass bottles but that is probably because I am full of nonsense and I pick up slight (very, but still) undertones when steeping in plastic of any form - I admit that I steep for minimum of 3-4 weeks though. What I do is wash them with antibacterial dishwashing liquid and then use my Steam Supreme to sterilise them. I do not like Milton for the simple fact that when my kids were babies, we were warned that Milton causes thrush in the mouth and steam sterilisation is the best.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RichJB

My cat suffers from thrush in the mouth. And sometimes dove, sparrow or mossie too. 

One tip I picked up many moons ago is to put coarse salt in your hot water when washing bottles. I don't know if it's just a placebo but it does seem to help remove lingering odours.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

RichJB said:


> One tip I picked up many moons ago is to put coarse salt in your hot water when washing bottles. I don't know if it's just a placebo but it does seem to help remove lingering odours.



Absolutely! Works very well, but as you mentioned, it needs to be coarse salt, not normal table salt which is as fine as sand, that does not help. I tend to use that with pre-mix bottles which had strong flavours in them such as INW Biscuit or such. But again, glass does not keep odours as much as plastic does, so this is not applicable that often to me.


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper

StompieZA said:


> What im currently vaping on and must say its awesome
> 
> RY4 double 4%
> Graham crust CheesCake 2% (NY Cheesecake should work)
> Sweet Cream 2.5%
> 
> Sweet ADV for me. So its like a Caramel Cheesecake infused with tobacco.
> 
> This is my fall back each time i get tired of other flavors, can vape this forever without getting tired of it.


Thanx have not tried that one gna give it a go   

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## Crockett

I use glass bottles to store liquids while they're steeping, then transfer to plastic squeezy bottles. The way I sterilise my glass bottles is to run water in clean bottles, then put the wet bottles into the microwave and blitz on high for about 3 minutes. The water boils off and the bottles are left bone dry, and (hopefully) sterilised.


----------



## William Vermaak

I also leave my juice to steep in glass bottles and then decant into hdpe drippers. I've got 100ml smoked bottles for the bigger juices and then I bought a couple of 10 packs of these at the chinese shop for R60 a pack.







Washing I normally soak them in normal dish washing liquid over night and then let them soak another day in Miltons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie

William Vermaak said:


> I also leave my juice to steep in glass bottles and then decant into hdpe drippers. I've got 100ml smoked bottles for the bigger juices and then I bought a couple of 10 packs of these at the chinese shop for R60 a pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washing I normally soak them in normal dish washing liquid over night and then let them soak another day in Miltons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's also a good idée. Who says juice have to be stored in a specific container. I think glass cleans better and no after smell but the droppers just works easier for me. But I will definite look for something similar to what you have here in our shops.


----------



## SAVaper

RichJB said:


> My cat suffers from thrush in the mouth. And sometimes dove, sparrow or mossie too.
> 
> One tip I picked up many moons ago is to put coarse salt in your hot water when washing bottles. I don't know if it's just a placebo but it does seem to help remove lingering odours.



Great idea. I am going to do that next time.


----------



## ivc_mixer

William Vermaak said:


> I also leave my juice to steep in glass bottles and then decant into hdpe drippers. I've got 100ml smoked bottles for the bigger juices and then I bought a couple of 10 packs of these at the chinese shop for R60 a pack.



These bottles seem very nice indeed! Where did you get them? Also, when you lie them on their sides, do they leak or not? Got a small drawer in which I place some of my bottles but due to the restricted height I sometimes have to lie them on their sides and do not want liquid leaking out.


----------



## William Vermaak

ivc_mixer said:


> These bottles seem very nice indeed! Where did you get them? Also, when you lie them on their sides, do they leak or not? Got a small drawer in which I place some of my bottles but due to the restricted height I sometimes have to lie them on their sides and do not want liquid leaking out.


Nope, they don't leak at all. I bought them from the glass ware shop at the Checkers Centre in Moreletapark. Cnr. Rubenstein and Garsfontein road. Can't remember their name.


----------



## ivc_mixer

I know exactly where that is as I live close by. Will stop off there this afternoon on my way home. Thank you!


----------



## Dolfie

G


ivc_mixer said:


> I know exactly where that is as I live close by. Will stop off there this afternoon on my way home. Thank you!


Got this today at a store that sells packaging at there bakery section R18 for cleaning my bottles.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Friep

DwaynePsytrooper said:


> Hi guys is anyone able to give some ideas. Ive used the recipies on ELR but need something new. Vaping 0mg Nic
> 
> Heres my flavour list.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk



try 1% cap Chocolate fudge brownie v2 can maybe increase to 2% try at 1% and work up from there.
6% cap vbic
1% Sweet cream (optional ads some extra sweetness)

not to bad mixed this up now but used fw vbic as my cap vbic is almost finished.
think after a week or to this should be great.


----------



## ivc_mixer

Dolfie said:


> Got this today at a store that sells packaging at there bakery section R18 for cleaning my bottles.



Got a few of those types of brushes. Actually need to replenish my stock as on some of them the bristles are starting to wear. Sometimes you can get such ones at baby stores, e.g. Baby Boom and such.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

So I am waiting for these beauties to steep.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> So I am waiting for these beauties to steep.
> View attachment 90792



@Petrus, that looks great!
Tell us about the Camel lights and the smooth tobacco when you have tried it
Or are these remixes?


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> @Petrus, that looks great!
> Tell us about the Camel lights and the smooth tobacco when you have tried it
> Or are these remixes?


@Silver, those are remixes. They are both excellent tobacco's. The Smooth Famous Tobacco is quite new and at this moment one of my best. I think if I were a Rob Fisher I would vape it in all my setups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

I have just made dulce de leche. Not a DDL juice. Actual real dulce de leche. Not that caramel you get in condensed milk tins. That is for lazy housewives. For clever people who talk in a loud voice like me, it must be actual real dulce de leche. If I could get this in a juice, I would have my ADV.

Here is how you do it:
* Gooi 700ml to one litre of full cream milk in a heavy-bottomed pot, depending on how big the pot is. You want the pot about three-quarters full.
* Add 0.75-1.25 cups of sugar depending on how much milk you used and how sweet your tooth is. I used about 850ml of milk and a cup of sugar which is plenty sweet enough.
* Heat while stirring until it starts to boil.
* Turn down the heat, take the pot off the stove, add a 1/4 teaspoon of baking powder (it stops the milk proteins from coagulating), whisk/stir in the baking powder and return to the heat.
* Simmer briskly for an hour or more, stirring occasionally.
* When the liquid reaches a mild tan colour, it is getting near to ready. Stir more frequently and be sure you don't get lumps forming in the bottom of the pot.
* At around this point, add a teaspoon of Moir's Vanilla Essence and stir it in well.
* Judge for yourself when it's done. Mine was the same colour and consistency as somewhat runny peanut butter. I like mine less solid than the commercial one. Also be advised that it will solidify somewhat when it cools.
* Cool, spoon it into a glass jar and keep it in the fridge.

I just had it fresh made on hot buttery toast with a few grains of coarse sea salt sprinkled on top for a FW Salted Caramel vibe. The crunchy buttery toast base with a top note of smooth, rich, creamy sweet caramel, and offset by the occasional tangy accent of the salty bits. Heavenly! You can also use it as an ice cream topping or just eat it as is out the jar. Yeah, you can buy it ready made in the condensed milk tins. But there's nothing like the freshness and reward of making your own.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> I have just made dulce de leche. Not a DDL juice. Actual real dulce de leche. Not that caramel you get in condensed milk tins. That is for lazy housewives. For clever people who talk in a loud voice like me, it must be actual real dulce de leche. If I could get this in a juice, I would have my ADV.
> 
> Here is how you do it:
> * Gooi 700ml to one litre of full cream milk in a heavy-bottomed pot, depending on how big the pot is. You want the pot about three-quarters full.
> * Add 0.75-1.25 cups of sugar depending on how much milk you used and how sweet your tooth is. I used about 850ml of milk and a cup of sugar which is plenty sweet enough.
> * Heat while stirring until it starts to boil.
> * Turn down the heat, take the pot off the stove, add a 1/4 teaspoon of baking powder (it stops the milk proteins from coagulating), whisk/stir in the baking powder and return to the heat.
> * Simmer briskly for an hour or more, stirring occasionally.
> * When the liquid reaches a mild tan colour, it is getting near to ready. Stir more frequently and be sure you don't get lumps forming in the bottom of the pot.
> * At around this point, add a teaspoon of Moir's Vanilla Essence and stir it in well.
> * Judge for yourself when it's done. Mine was the same colour and consistency as somewhat runny peanut butter. I like mine less solid than the commercial one. Also be advised that it will solidify somewhat when it cools.
> * Cool, spoon it into a glass jar and keep it in the fridge.
> 
> I just had it fresh made on hot buttery toast with a few grains of coarse sea salt sprinkled on top for a FW Salted Caramel vibe. The crunchy buttery toast base with a top note of smooth, rich, creamy sweet caramel, and offset by the occasional tangy accent of the salty bits. Heavenly! You can also use it as an ice cream topping or just eat it as is out the jar. Yeah, you can buy it ready made in the condensed milk tins. But there's nothing like the freshness and reward of making your own.


The stuff in the tin is far inferior to properly made dulce de leche. Argentinian dulce de leche is the best - they have it for breakfast, lunch and dinner. I have tried a few concentrates and recipes and juices without success, but recently came across a recipe, which is very close. Shall post it as soon as I am back in the country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> I have just made dulce de leche. Not a DDL juice. Actual real dulce de leche. Not that caramel you get in condensed milk tins. That is for lazy housewives. For clever people who talk in a loud voice like me, it must be actual real dulce de leche. If I could get this in a juice, I would have my ADV.
> 
> Here is how you do it:
> * Gooi 700ml to one litre of full cream milk in a heavy-bottomed pot, depending on how big the pot is. You want the pot about three-quarters full.
> * Add 0.75-1.25 cups of sugar depending on how much milk you used and how sweet your tooth is. I used about 850ml of milk and a cup of sugar which is plenty sweet enough.
> * Heat while stirring until it starts to boil.
> * Turn down the heat, take the pot off the stove, add a 1/4 teaspoon of baking powder (it stops the milk proteins from coagulating), whisk/stir in the baking powder and return to the heat.
> * Simmer briskly for an hour or more, stirring occasionally.
> * When the liquid reaches a mild tan colour, it is getting near to ready. Stir more frequently and be sure you don't get lumps forming in the bottom of the pot.
> * At around this point, add a teaspoon of Moir's Vanilla Essence and stir it in well.
> * Judge for yourself when it's done. Mine was the same colour and consistency as somewhat runny peanut butter. I like mine less solid than the commercial one. Also be advised that it will solidify somewhat when it cools.
> * Cool, spoon it into a glass jar and keep it in the fridge.
> 
> I just had it fresh made on hot buttery toast with a few grains of coarse sea salt sprinkled on top for a FW Salted Caramel vibe. The crunchy buttery toast base with a top note of smooth, rich, creamy sweet caramel, and offset by the occasional tangy accent of the salty bits. Heavenly! You can also use it as an ice cream topping or just eat it as is out the jar. Yeah, you can buy it ready made in the condensed milk tins. But there's nothing like the freshness and reward of making your own.


Speaking of dulce de leche, my Brussels hotels sported a jar of homemade for breakfast this morning. Horrible, more condensed milk than anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Just in case, like me, you did not know:

Caramel is made by heating sugar or sugar syrup until it browns, the other is made by boiling sugared milk until most water has evaporated and the sugar and milk solids started to brown.

Caramel by itself is hard at room temperature while Dulce de Leche (Sweet of Milk) has a creamy texture.

Thank you Google!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Just on the topic of Dulce de Leche

Went past a Haagen Dasz ice cream spot yesterday and was struggling to decide which flavour to get. So I chose Dulce de Leche. 

It was heavenly! One of the nicest ice creams i have tried

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

Dulce de leche was one of the first vaping flavours that caught my eye. Smooth, rich, creamy caramel, how can those with a sweet tooth not be instantly attracted to that? Unfortunately, neither the TFA nor FW DDL really hit the spot. Apparently the JF is the best one according to Chrisdvr1 so that's the one I bought.

My first use of it was rather unconventional. I used it as a sub for FW Butterscotch (Natural) in @method1's Reserved Duchess. At the same time, I mixed a second batch with Cly Butterscotch instead. So it will be a showdown of note, the heavyweight international champion versus the feisty Saffie upstart. So which one won? Well, they're both in training camp for another eight weeks before the contest. You know me and my steeps. But I'll report back in due course.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

RichJB said:


> Dulce de leche was one of the first vaping flavours that caught my eye. Smooth, rich, creamy caramel, how can those with a sweet tooth not be instantly attracted to that? Unfortunately, neither the TFA nor FW DDL really hit the spot. Apparently the JF is the best one according to Chrisdvr1 so that's the one I bought.
> 
> My first use of it was rather unconventional. I used it as a sub for FW Butterscotch (Natural) in @method1's Reserved Duchess. At the same time, I mixed a second batch with Cly Butterscotch instead. So it will be a showdown of note, the heavyweight international champion versus the feisty Saffie upstart. So which one won? Well, they're both in training camp for another eight weeks before the contest. You know me and my steeps. But I'll report back in due course.



Great stuff. Will definitely want to hear the outcome.


----------



## Waine

Been working on these two juices for 2 weeks now. The "Frugte..." is one made yesterday from 2 old blends.... coming on really nicely. Both are menthol blends. It's challenging to get the menthol just right.




Just wanted to share.


These 3 pieces helped me taste and do the final test.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB

So... this issue of single-flavour testing again. I got some Supreme concentrates in and thought I'd give them a bash and post notes. But I'm increasingly coming to the conclusion that flavour testing should either be done completely or not at all (i.e. just go by other people's notes). Until now, I've done it the easy way. I'd guesstimate a decent standalone like 5%, only trying different ratios if the original was anaemic or overpowering. Then I'd just make notes on the standalone percentage. While it's a start and better than nothing, I'm seldom going to use that concentrate in a mix at its standalone percentage. Then I look at, for eg, ConcreteRiver's Reddit notes on FA Blackcurrant:



> S&V concentration testing, 1% and under is mostly just tart. Not a whole lot of fruit going on. 1.5% is still a little floral and tart. 2% is better, and seems to give me most of what I need from the flavor. 3% has a deeper sweetness and fuller berry flavor. Gets awful ketchup-y for me with that tart note at 4%. I'd use this at 1% for an additive for other dark berries, 2% as a subtle primary note or strong accent for fruits or creams/custards, and 3% as a dominant note in fruit mixes or candies.



That imo is what flavour notes should contain because it gives a much clearer indication of what the flavour is going to add to a mix. Some flavours are fairly linear and increasing the percentage will just add more of the same. But where a concentrate changes at different percentages, it's vital to understand the thresholds where different notes start to emerge and the flavour changes.

I guess the practice for mixers who want to take complete notes is to mix up different batches. So 10ml of 1%, 10ml of 2% and so on. I'm damned if I'm doing that. I don't need to vape 10ml of juice to conclude "1% and under is mostly just tart", 1 or 2ml is ample. I'd just end up turfing the rest of the sample and I'm opposed to waste.

Instead, I think I'll make a sample 20ml tester at starting % (0.5 or 1%), draw off 1 or 2ml at a time with a syringe, and then add more drops to the sample to increase the strength. It requires some recalculation because you're no longer working with 20ml but a lesser volume. I've worked out a handy chart to help me. The chart is based on vaping 2ml of the tester for each %.

Initial batch 1% in 60/40: 0.2g of concentrate, 8.08g PG and 14.99g VG
To boost to 2% in 18ml: tare scale and add 0.16g to existing tester
To boost to 3% in 16ml: tare scale and add 0.12g
To boost to 4% in 14ml: tare scale and add 0.08g
To boost to 5% in 12ml: tare scale and add 0.04g
To boost to 7% in 10ml: tare scale and add 0.1g
To boost to 10% in 8ml: tare scale and add 0.1g

Some rounding errors are inevitable and it starts getting tricky adding just 0.04g as that is often 1.x drops. But it's near enough, I reckon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## William Vermaak

@RichJB Awesome idea dude. I think you are setting the bar for testing right there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

RichJB said:


> Initial batch 1% in 60/40: 0.2g of concentrate, 8.08g PG and 14.99g VG
> To boost to 2% in 18ml: tare scale and add 0.16g to existing tester
> To boost to 3% in 16ml: tare scale and add 0.12g
> To boost to 4% in 14ml: tare scale and add 0.08g
> To boost to 5% in 12ml: tare scale and add 0.04g
> To boost to 7% in 10ml: tare scale and add 0.1g
> To boost to 10% in 8ml: tare scale and add 0.1g



Next time I see you I want to shake your hands sir. Thank you for this. I agree sooo much with the not wanting to waste, it really grates me, and this will help a lot with doing individual flavour testing but not wasting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

RichJB said:


> So... this issue of single-flavour testing again. I got some Supreme concentrates in and thought I'd give them a bash and post notes. But I'm increasingly coming to the conclusion that flavour testing should either be done completely or not at all (i.e. just go by other people's notes). Until now, I've done it the easy way. I'd guesstimate a decent standalone like 5%, only trying different ratios if the original was anaemic or overpowering. Then I'd just make notes on the standalone percentage. While it's a start and better than nothing, I'm seldom going to use that concentrate in a mix at its standalone percentage. Then I look at, for eg, ConcreteRiver's Reddit notes on FA Blackcurrant:
> 
> 
> 
> That imo is what flavour notes should contain because it gives a much clearer indication of what the flavour is going to add to a mix. Some flavours are fairly linear and increasing the percentage will just add more of the same. But where a concentrate changes at different percentages, it's vital to understand the thresholds where different notes start to emerge and the flavour changes.
> 
> I guess the practice for mixers who want to take complete notes is to mix up different batches. So 10ml of 1%, 10ml of 2% and so on. I'm damned if I'm doing that. I don't need to vape 10ml of juice to conclude "1% and under is mostly just tart", 1 or 2ml is ample. I'd just end up turfing the rest of the sample and I'm opposed to waste.
> 
> Instead, I think I'll make a sample 20ml tester at starting % (0.5 or 1%), draw off 1 or 2ml at a time with a syringe, and then add more drops to the sample to increase the strength. It requires some recalculation because you're no longer working with 20ml but a lesser volume. I've worked out a handy chart to help me. The chart is based on vaping 2ml of the tester for each %.
> 
> Initial batch 1% in 60/40: 0.2g of concentrate, 8.08g PG and 14.99g VG
> To boost to 2% in 18ml: tare scale and add 0.16g to existing tester
> To boost to 3% in 16ml: tare scale and add 0.12g
> To boost to 4% in 14ml: tare scale and add 0.08g
> To boost to 5% in 12ml: tare scale and add 0.04g
> To boost to 7% in 10ml: tare scale and add 0.1g
> To boost to 10% in 8ml: tare scale and add 0.1g
> 
> Some rounding errors are inevitable and it starts getting tricky adding just 0.04g as that is often 1.x drops. But it's near enough, I reckon.


What a post @RichJB !!!! I would double-rate this if I could!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn

My process for single flavor testing is a bit different because for me it more important to see how the flavor develops over time than what the best percentage is to use it at (seeing as there are so many resources out there where you get fair idea of the recommended %).

My system is maybe a tad bit more tedious than what most people do but it works for me.

*1.) Read up on the flavoring you intend to test*
I have quite a bit of idle time during my gautrain commute so I tend to spend that time reading up on the flavoring (and get a good understanding of the recommended %).

*2.) Copy and paste useful comments*
I copy and paste all the useful comments i can find into a word doc (i don't even format) and queue to print whenever i connect to the network
I use (E-liquid-recipes.com, alltheflavors.com, reddit.com/diy_ejuice and forums such as esigssa.co.za)

*3.) Mix up the testers*
I mix up 4 x 10ml tester in the ballpark of the recommended % (I usually go a little lower, people overflavor most of the time)

*Test 1 - Shake and Vape*
I usually need to vape about two tanks (about 5ml) to fully grasp the flavor completely.
I make rough notes as I vape - just light bullet points (usually in front of the TV watching series)

Profile
Off Flavor
mouth feel
sweetnes
harshness
pairings
or what I can do to fix some of the flaws I think the flavor may have
how it compares to other similar flavors
I then like to take whats left over of the 10ml and add a few drops of another concentrate just to get a feel for how it mixes i.e. a cream, other fruits, sweetener etc. all depends on how I feel, there is no system here.

*Test 2 - 7 day steep*
I repeat the process days later an make notes on how the flavor changes, adjust any % I feel should change as the flavor develops etc.
with the leftover juice I mix something else with it to judge another pairing

*Test 3 - 14 day steep *(I may increase this to 21 days for baccos or custard etc.)
I again repeat the process as in test 2

*Last bottle*
Now the reason I do 4 x 10ml bottles. it becuase nr 4 goes into pandoras box. Its just a messy box where I dump the bottles in to vape much later
I typically test these juice after like 90 days to see if the flavor maintains its potency (90 day test is critical for recipe development - lol ask any of the commercial juice manufacturers) but also to have a tester ready if I need a reminder of what the flavor tastes like or when I am developing recipes and have run out of concentrates to decide if it is worth replenishing.

Now I only introduce one new flavor test a week (sometimes more depending on how urgently i want to test the flavors) so its just nice and relaxed pace with constant learning and feedback.

I have made a rule that after 21:00 every night, I no longer vape my mixes or purchased juices, I sit, watch series and vape away at the testers and making notes etc. I mix my testers with nic so I get my fix while I am at it.

i know mine seems awfully tedious but it really isn't that intensive once you get into the groove.

I would love to hear your thoughts, I would be cool if I can streamline this a bit more?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Raindance

RichJB said:


> So... this issue of single-flavour testing again. I got some Supreme concentrates in and thought I'd give them a bash and post notes. But I'm increasingly coming to the conclusion that flavour testing should either be done completely or not at all (i.e. just go by other people's notes). Until now, I've done it the easy way. I'd guesstimate a decent standalone like 5%, only trying different ratios if the original was anaemic or overpowering. Then I'd just make notes on the standalone percentage. While it's a start and better than nothing, I'm seldom going to use that concentrate in a mix at its standalone percentage. Then I look at, for eg, ConcreteRiver's Reddit notes on FA Blackcurrant:
> 
> 
> 
> That imo is what flavour notes should contain because it gives a much clearer indication of what the flavour is going to add to a mix. Some flavours are fairly linear and increasing the percentage will just add more of the same. But where a concentrate changes at different percentages, it's vital to understand the thresholds where different notes start to emerge and the flavour changes.
> 
> I guess the practice for mixers who want to take complete notes is to mix up different batches. So 10ml of 1%, 10ml of 2% and so on. I'm damned if I'm doing that. I don't need to vape 10ml of juice to conclude "1% and under is mostly just tart", 1 or 2ml is ample. I'd just end up turfing the rest of the sample and I'm opposed to waste.
> 
> Instead, I think I'll make a sample 20ml tester at starting % (0.5 or 1%), draw off 1 or 2ml at a time with a syringe, and then add more drops to the sample to increase the strength. It requires some recalculation because you're no longer working with 20ml but a lesser volume. I've worked out a handy chart to help me. The chart is based on vaping 2ml of the tester for each %.
> 
> Initial batch 1% in 60/40: 0.2g of concentrate, 8.08g PG and 14.99g VG
> To boost to 2% in 18ml: tare scale and add 0.16g to existing tester
> To boost to 3% in 16ml: tare scale and add 0.12g
> To boost to 4% in 14ml: tare scale and add 0.08g
> To boost to 5% in 12ml: tare scale and add 0.04g
> To boost to 7% in 10ml: tare scale and add 0.1g
> To boost to 10% in 8ml: tare scale and add 0.1g
> 
> Some rounding errors are inevitable and it starts getting tricky adding just 0.04g as that is often 1.x drops. But it's near enough, I reckon.


Like your idea, but what about if we invert it? So we make a 10ml batch at say 5%. Use 2 mil (for testing) and top up with plain old PG/VG +Nic mix. Draw the next 2 mil and top up again. Would not be a linear decrease in flavor but the actual % flavor per increment can be calculated. Think the problem might be, how does one judge changes in flavor starting from a high concentration?

Really like to hear the thoughts on this...

Regards


----------



## RichJB

You could invert although I think it's arithmetically easier to just keep adding concentrate. If you vape 2ml at a time and replace it with base, you are stuck with certain percentage intervals.

If you started with 10% in a 10ml base (i.e. 1g) then vape 2ml, you have 0.8g left. Top up to 10ml again and that = 8%.
Vape another 2ml, now you have 80% of 0.8g left, which is 0.64g = 6.4%
Vape another 2ml, now you have 80% of 0.64g left, which is 0.512g = 5.12%
Vape another 2m, now you have 80% of 0.512g left, which is 0.409 = 4.09%
So it starts getting a bit funky with %. When you work additively, you can ensure that you go up in increments of 1%.


----------



## Raindance

RichJB said:


> You could invert although I think it's arithmetically easier to just keep adding concentrate. If you vape 2ml at a time and replace it with base, you are stuck with certain percentage intervals.
> 
> If you started with 10% in a 10ml base (i.e. 1g) then vape 2ml, you have 0.8g left. Top up to 10ml again and that = 8%.
> Vape another 2ml, now you have 80% of 0.8g left, which is 0.64g = 6.4%
> Vape another 2ml, now you have 80% of 0.64g left, which is 0.512g = 5.12%
> Vape another 2m, now you have 80% of 0.512g left, which is 0.409 = 4.09%
> So it starts getting a bit funky with %. When you work additively, you can ensure that you go up in increments of 1%.


Does seem like a heck of a lot of vaping... *RECALCULATING...* LOL


----------



## ivc_mixer

I have to admit that I use Evernote to keep track of all my recipes, flavour notes, etc. etc. And as for watching videos, etc. Oh hell yes. I have a library of close to 1Gb of videos quite likely, from various mixers and flavour testers, etc. etc. etc. I update my Evernote with them quite frequently and rewatch them every now and then in case I missed something small. Very first time watching a new video is quite time consuming to be honest as I pause almost every 5 seconds to make notes (three finger typist here). Then reading up on all the sites I can find and making notes from that as well. 

Once one has gone through all that you almost do not need to do single flavour profile testing anymore but I still do. It's like the difference between watching a movie and reading the book. The book, though it may take longer, is just better.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Looking for a recipe for me Cap Hot Cocoa...Has anyone made anything decent with it?
Help a brother out...!


----------



## RichJB

You've seen ThirdWorldOrder's Fireside Cocoa, I presume? Might be tricky to source Cap Horchata, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

ivc_mixer said:


> I have to admit that I use Evernote to keep track of all my recipes, flavour notes, etc. etc. And as for watching videos, etc. Oh hell yes. I have a library of close to 1Gb of videos quite likely, from various mixers and flavour testers, etc. etc. etc. I update my Evernote with them quite frequently and rewatch them every now and then in case I missed something small. Very first time watching a new video is quite time consuming to be honest as I pause almost every 5 seconds to make notes (three finger typist here). Then reading up on all the sites I can find and making notes from that as well.
> 
> Once one has gone through all that you almost do not need to do single flavour profile testing anymore but I still do. It's like the difference between watching a movie and reading the book. The book, though it may take longer, is just better.


Hahahaa sounds familiar

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> You've seen ThirdWorldOrder's Fireside Cocoa, I presume? Might be tricky to source Cap Horchata, though.



Yip, saw that but no Hochata... will play based on the basics of this recipe perhaps


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

William Vermaak said:


> @RichJB Awesome idea dude. I think you are setting the bar for testing right there.



I was pleased to see yesterday that ConcreteRiver runs a system similar to mine. He also doesn't want to use multiple bottles to test one flavour so he has devised his own system of gradually increasing the strength but keeping it in one bottle.

I saw it on the latest Mixlife podcast hosted by Kopel, which has quickly become my favourite mixing podcast of all. Last week's one featured ID10-t and Ckemist, this week it was ConcreteRiver and CheebaSteeba. The show is informal but it's all mixing and done in a mature way with no extraneous chatter. I type so many notes during the show that my wrists and fingers are aching by the end. I like Wayne's shows but they're 20% mixing and 80% personalities. This show is 100% mixing. If you want solid mixing content, Kopel delivers it in spades. I just hope he can keep it up and not burn out like Beginner Blending did.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zandernwn

I have also fallen head over heals for that channel. It's much more focussed now. Altough it seems in the mix have also stepped up their focus.but these guys are doing it right.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

"Mint Crystal Menth"

I want to share a mix that I developed. 

If you like menthol / mint and you want to make a juice with minimum expenditure for maximum output then try this one:

First, go to a pharmacy and buy menthol crystals. Then go to Woolworths and buy their peppermint essence: 30ml. It is only mint flavoring suspended in PG, no other nasty ingredients. It is not very strong, but rather delicate and pleasant on the palate.

At home, take a 100ml bottle. Fill it up to 1/3 with the menthol crystals. Top the bottle up with PG. Seal the lid, dunk the bottle in warm, not boiling hot, water and shake. All the crystals will disappear. Now you have 100ml of menthol Concentrate. Generally, you use 3 to 5 drops per 10ml of juice. You can spice up any fruity juice with a menthol note with this Concentrate.

Now for the recipe:

Woolworths peppermint essence 10%
Menthol Concentrate 2%
Smooth TFA 2%

A day or two steeping time is required. Taste and add more drops of menthol Concentrate if necessary.

I am loving this DIY juice and I am hoping it will bring others the same pleasure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Waine said:


> "Mint Crystal Menth"
> 
> I want to share a mix that I developed.
> 
> If you like menthol / mint and you want to make a juice with minimum expenditure for maximum output then try this one:
> 
> First, go to a pharmacy and buy menthol crystals. Then go to Woolworths and buy their peppermint essence: 30ml. It is only mint flavoring suspended in PG, no other nasty ingredients. It is not very strong, but rather delicate and pleasant on the palate.
> 
> At home, take a 100ml bottle. Fill it up to 1/3 with the menthol crystals. Top the bottle up with PG. Seal the lid, dunk the bottle in warm, not boiling hot, water and shake. All the crystals will disappear. Now you have 100ml of menthol Concentrate. Generally, you use 3 to 5 drops per 10ml of juice. You can spice up any fruity juice with a menthol note with this Concentrate.
> 
> Now for the recipe:
> 
> Woolworths peppermint essence 10%
> Menthol Concentrate 2%
> Smooth TFA 2%
> 
> A day or two steeping time is required. Taste and add more drops of menthol Concentrate if necessary.
> 
> I am loving this DIY juice and I am hoping it will bring others the same pleasure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ooh I have to try this @Waine currently vaping on a local tobacco juice that currently has peppermint in it and I think its divine..

Good to know abt the woolies peppermint essence


----------



## RichJB

So Wayne and Kopel have both this addressed this issue of the First Rule on their recent podcasts: mixers want other DIYers to test their recipes and give them feedback. But there are barriers to that happening. One of the biggest is the First Rule. As Wayne noted, recipe developers who use concentrates that most mixers don't have are asking DIYers to spend money and take a risk on buying a new flavour, in the hope that the recipe will be good. Kopel also addressed it on his show yesterday, saying that recipe developers have to be cognisant of the flavours that people have if they want feedback and widescale mixing of their recipes. Steamroom (Clayton) countered that it's up to DIYers to buy the flavours, recipe developers shouldn't limit themselves to popular flavours but rather go with what works best.

It's a tough one because if we only use the staples then DIY stagnates because it's the same concentrates, used in the same way, over and over. But it also doesn't help if recipe developers think outside the box and people keep bumping up against the First Rule.

I'm kinda in the middle on this. My policy is that I will buy flavours if I like them and want to use them in my own recipes, or if the flavour is widely used and highly rated. If a recipe comes out now with Flv Yakima Hops in it then sorry, dude, but I'm not mixing and rating your recipe or giving you feedback. If, however, twenty mixers use it, all love it and say that there is no sub for it then I will probably buy it. Before buying a flavour, I do a search on ATF. If I don't see at least six recipes for it, with at least one of those having several high ratings, then I take it out of my cart. Unless it's something like Horchata which I want to use and develop in my own recipes.

Kopel raised a really good point about ATF. I don't have a subscription so I can't officially rate recipes. However, it's not just the rating that counts, it's the feedback as well. Kopel suggested using the FB comments section below the recipe to leave comments for the mixer. I mix a LOT of ATF recipes and never thought of doing that before. But I'll definitely start leaving comments now. It must be very discouraging for a mixer to work on a recipe for four months, release it on ATF and then never receive even one bit of confirmation that anybody has even tried it. The vast majority of recipes have nothing - no rating, not a single comment. Taking a few minutes to leave a comment will be a big help imo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Tanja

Wow... you guys get incredibly technical with your mixing... I simply mix together a couple of things that I feel like and see if it comes out ok... I also try some online recipes once in a while...

Some concoctions come out amazing... others not so much... some I'll try to adjust a bit if I see potential... others I just chuck aside... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Tanja said:


> Wow... you guys get incredibly technical with your mixing... I simply mix together a couple of things that I feel like and see if it comes out ok... I also try some online recipes once in a while...
> 
> Some concoctions come out amazing... others not so much... some I'll try to adjust a bit if I see potential... others I just chuck aside...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm with you there. That practice has kept me off cigarettes for over a year.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja

GregF said:


> I'm with you there. That practice has kept me off cigarettes for over a year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm off cigarettes now for almost 6 months... and will never go back! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff

RichJB said:


> So Wayne and Kopel have both this addressed this issue of the First Rule on their recent podcasts: mixers want other DIYers to test their recipes and give them feedback. But there are barriers to that happening. One of the biggest is the First Rule. As Wayne noted, recipe developers who use concentrates that most mixers don't have are asking DIYers to spend money and take a risk on buying a new flavour, in the hope that the recipe will be good. Kopel also addressed it on his show yesterday, saying that recipe developers have to be cognisant of the flavours that people have if they want feedback and widescale mixing of their recipes. Steamroom (Clayton) countered that it's up to DIYers to buy the flavours, recipe developers shouldn't limit themselves to popular flavours but rather go with what works best.
> 
> It's a tough one because if we only use the staples then DIY stagnates because it's the same concentrates, used in the same way, over and over. But it also doesn't help if recipe developers think outside the box and people keep bumping up against the First Rule.
> 
> I'm kinda in the middle on this. My policy is that I will buy flavours if I like them and want to use them in my own recipes, or if the flavour is widely used and highly rated. If a recipe comes out now with Flv Yakima Hops in it then sorry, dude, but I'm not mixing and rating your recipe or giving you feedback. If, however, twenty mixers use it, all love it and say that there is no sub for it then I will probably buy it. Before buying a flavour, I do a search on ATF. If I don't see at least six recipes for it, with at least one of those having several high ratings, then I take it out of my cart. Unless it's something like Horchata which I want to use and develop in my own recipes.
> 
> Kopel raised a really good point about ATF. I don't have a subscription so I can't officially rate recipes. However, it's not just the rating that counts, it's the feedback as well. Kopel suggested using the FB comments section below the recipe to leave comments for the mixer. I mix a LOT of ATF recipes and never thought of doing that before. But I'll definitely start leaving comments now. It must be very discouraging for a mixer to work on a recipe for four months, release it on ATF and then never receive even one bit of confirmation that anybody has even tried it. The vast majority of recipes have nothing - no rating, not a single comment. Taking a few minutes to leave a comment will be a big help imo.


Building a collection of concentrates is a slow process - especially if you're on a budget. In the beginning I placed big orders mainly of FA as HIC was my first go to guy. It was his recipes and notes that got me started. 

I bounced around a lot in the next year or so, gathering recipes and buying the concentrates needed to make them. It cost a lot but was a lot of fun 

More recently now, like you, I've become more selective as my tastes have developed and I know more about what I like. It is tough to sometimes see an appealing recipe and then spotting that one odd concentrate that I don't have. Mostly I can work around it as I feel I know enough to be able to sub to suit my tastes and stock. But I usually tweak a recipe if there are things I don't like (CAP Vanilla Custard I'm talking about you). 

Slowly though I add a few new concentrates each time I restock on my regulars. But this comes with much research and isn't as compulsive as it used to be. 

To tell the truth though I've reached a point where other people's recipes aren't that appealing - they just don't have the same tastes as me. So I've been enjoying the challenge of making my own recipes to get exactly what I want for my tastes. 

I look at recipes now not to make, but to see how people create the flavour profiles. Every so often I'll mix up 10mls to check it out, but I'd say apart from my tried and tested regulars there are very few recipes I follow now. 

It's a journey

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit

Hey all, hoping someone can help, saw a recipe using INW Smoked Plum somewhere on the forum, pretty sure it was a local DIY recipe. If anyone can remember this recipe or the thread it was on please post the link. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

@moonunit, I think it's used in a number of tobacco recipes like this one. Was it a tobacco or some other profile?

There was also this dessert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

@RichJB thanks for the response, at a guess I would say it was posted in the past 2 weeks, seem to remember it being a dessert recipe. Specially ordered INW Smoked Plum for this recipe and now can't find it, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Check @rogue zombie's Plum Brulee I just linked in my earlier post.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit

RichJB said:


> @moonunit, I think it's used in a number of tobacco recipes like this one. Was it a tobacco or some other profile?
> 
> There was also this dessert.



Thanks, the 2nd link was the one! Appreciate the efforts. 1000 internets for @RichJB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## spiv

Do you guys remember Beechies? 
I used to love them. It always felt like a whole box wouldn't last more than a few hours.

I found a link with all of their flavours. 

http://www.lickyourlipsimporters.co...ca-johannesburg-export-import-durban-capetown

I definitely need to find recipes for at least their PeachApricot and Mango. Anyone know a good starting place?


----------



## Rude Rudi

spiv said:


> Do you guys remember Beechies?
> I used to love them. It always felt like a whole box wouldn't last more than a few hours.
> 
> I found a link with all of their flavours.
> 
> http://www.lickyourlipsimporters.co...ca-johannesburg-export-import-durban-capetown
> 
> I definitely need to find recipes for at least their PeachApricot and Mango. Anyone know a good starting place?



This one has been around - I left out the fruit circles

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

Rude Rudi said:


> This one has been around - I left out the fruit circles



Thanks! I'm definitely going to give that one a go. 

I was more interested in their fruity profiles. May give it a bash soon (need to order apricot concentrates and waiting for Blck Vapour to load their new stock for other stuff)


----------



## Andre

For all the custard lovers, wllmc released his "Game Over" recipe here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Andre said:


> For all the custard lovers, wllmc released his "Game Over" recipe here.


I've never heard of GOC before - I assume it's very highly regarded?


----------



## Andre

aktorsyl said:


> I've never heard of GOC before - I assume it's very highly regarded?


Yes, I infer he sold it as a pre-blend. Famous with the VA crowd at least.


----------



## StompieZA

Hey guys, 

Anyone have a good Almond vanilla milkshake or milk recipe? I found a couple on eliquids and Reddit but want to see if you guys have something thats been tested that is epic?


----------



## RichJB

Vurve's is pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Ah that is one of the recipes i was looking at, already added everything in my basket at black vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I made it with FA Marzipan instead of Inw but it still came out good.


----------



## SAVaper

RichJB said:


> I made it with FA Marzipan instead of Inw but it still came out good.



I am always a little scared of the almond/marzipan
Afraid it taste like wedding cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

SAVaper said:


> I am always a little scared of the almond/marzipan
> Afraid it taste like wedding cake


oooo we cant have that. I hate wedding cake.....or is it weddings

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tanja

GregF said:


> oooo we cant have that. I hate wedding cake.....or is it weddings


Weddings are fun! Wedding cake is disgusting!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## GregF

Tanja said:


> Weddings are fun! Wedding cake is disgusting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is there anybody who actually eats wedding cake or does everyone take their portion and stick it in the freezer as a reminder of the day

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

GregF said:


> Is there anybody who actually eats wedding cake or does everyone take their portion and stick it in the freezer as a reminder of the day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Nee hel, of dit word geëet of dit gaan asblik toe.
I want none of that in the fridge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

I ate the wedding cake and put the bride in the freezer as a reminder of the day

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GregF

RichJB said:


> I ate the wedding cake and put the bride in the freezer as a reminder of the day



As long as you don't eat the bride

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanja

GregF said:


> Is there anybody who actually eats wedding cake or does everyone take their portion and stick it in the freezer as a reminder of the day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I don't even bother taking it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman

I don't think I've ever actually eaten a full piece wedding cake. It usually gets binned the next day or "forgotten" at the venue

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MysticNectar

Just for fun a little winter recipe to keep you warm 

FW Pear 3%
TFA Caramel 3.5%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2.5%
TFA Van Bean Ice cream 3%
TFA Cocunut Extra 0.3%

I prefer a 60/40 but up to personal taste. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 5


----------



## spiv

MysticNectar said:


> Just for fun a little winter recipe to keep you warm
> 
> FW Pear 3%
> TFA Caramel 3.5%
> TFA Bavarian Cream 2.5%
> TFA Van Bean Ice cream 3%
> TFA Cocunut Extra 0.3%
> 
> I prefer a 60/40 but up to personal taste. Enjoy



This sounds amazing. 

I recently got a bottle of Creamy Clouds Pear and Caramel. It's really good. 

Will definitely try this profile.


----------



## RichJB

Thanks for the recipe, @MysticNectar. Can the FW Pear be subbed with FA or Inw, or does FW bring something to the table that the others lack? I'm intrigued by FW Pear as it seems very under-used. There are no flavour notes on it at Reddit, no notes at ELR and only one public recipe on ATF which uses it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MysticNectar

RichJB said:


> Thanks for the recipe, @MysticNectar. Can the FW Pear be subbed with FA or Inw, or does FW bring something to the table that the others lack? I'm intrigued by FW Pear as it seems very under-used. There are no flavour notes on it at Reddit, no notes at ELR and only one public recipe on ATF which uses it.



It would be best to use FW in this instance as it clearly stands on its own in my opinion. It is the closest I have found to Baked Pear and really brings a unique touch to a desert recipe. Very interesting with slight additions of nuts to the recipe as well.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB

Very interesting Mixlife show yesterday that deals a lot with nasty stuff in concentrates. Excellent input from Jenn Jarvis.



Interesting as well that Jenn had to ditch a whole bunch of 30ml bottles because they had gone off. So she now tends to buy 10ml. That is what I have felt all along. If Jenn can't use bigger bottles with all the mixing she does, there is not even the slightest chance that I will exhaust such a big bottle. Buy small, use up and keep a steady throughput. It also means you're not taking chances on large bottles of flavours that you might not like. Or might grow to dislike after a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> Very interesting Mixlife show yesterday that deals a lot with nasty stuff in concentrates. Excellent input from Jenn Jarvis.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting as well that Jenn had to ditch a whole bunch of 30ml bottles because they had gone off. So she now tends to buy 10ml. That is what I have felt all along. If Jenn can't use bigger bottles with all the mixing she does, there is not even the slightest chance that I will exhaust such a big bottle. Buy small, use up and keep a steady throughput. It also means you're not taking chances on large bottles of flavours that you might not like. Or might grow to dislike after a while.



I also only buy 10ml bottles for most things, hell probably 30-50% of my stock is stuff I might not use again, it took me a while to find my groove. There are some flavors I use 30ml a month though so I do buy them in bigger bottles. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

I'd consider 20ml of TFA Cheesecake Graham, VBIC, Ripe, Cap VC and SC. For the rest, 10ml lasts a while. I use FA Meringue and Caramel in many recipes but because it's usually <1%, it takes me six months to use up a 10ml. A 6 month turnaround is ideal for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> I'd consider 20ml of TFA Cheesecake Graham, VBIC, Ripe, Cap VC and SC. For the rest, 10ml lasts a while. I use FA Meringue and Caramel in many recipes but because it's usually <1%, it takes me six months to use up a 10ml. A 6 month turnaround is ideal for me.


Some last a long time yeah, how long do they last though? That is also a factor. I ordered 30ml Sugar Cookie from the UK, I used it up in about 3 months. I don't know how long these flavor's shelf lives are, but I also reckon opening it and closing it all the time will reduce the shelf life. So something that you use a little of, like Meringue, you can get away with 10ml, I have used about 12ml in total in the last year. Stuff like TFA Strawberry, I have used probably close to 200 or 300ml in the last year.


----------



## RichJB

Shelf life is an issue. Sometimes letting a flavour sit helps it. Skiddlz raves about his TFA Bavarian Cream which has noticeably aged and become darker in colour. He says it helps it. On the show above, the hosts were saying that FW Yellow Cake becomes black when it ages.  

I don't know what the shelf life is but I'd try to use up concentrates within 24 months. For flavours like FA Cardamom and Anise, that just isn't going to happen unless I keep making huge batches of Queuetue's weird recipes that use Cardamom, Anise and AP. So I'm trying to cut out recipes that use one-off flavours at small percentages. Even something like Flv Rich Cinnamon is a gamble imo. Although you can use it as your only cinnamon, it needs so little that one 10ml bottle will last years. There must be degradation at some point.


----------



## Caveman

Yeah, there must be some flavor loss eventually. My TFA Bav Cream has also gone considerably darker over the last year, the taste has definitely become more pronounced. But I have many things that only ever require like .25-.5% as well. I guess eventually they will just get chucked out and replaced only if really needed.


----------



## RichJB

It should be noted as well that at the percentages Jenn uses, I can't see her ever using up even a 20ml. She adds like 0.18% to a mix because, you know, 0.2% would be over-flavoured. She has never come close to 10% total flavouring for a mix and some are under 3% total flavouring. Most people tend to double whatever percentages she gives. But them's the breaks for a super-taster, I guess.


----------



## SAVaper

And on top of all this, we have no idea how long the concentrate has been in the 10ml bottle when it arrives at our door.
We do not know if it was decanted from a 20lt batch that was imported 18 months ago and have been sitting in a warehouse as it is not popular.
In general, we are completely in the dark.
If the bottle looks funny (darker, thicker etc) or has any funny smell or consistency, rather chuck it in the drain.


----------



## Caveman

SAVaper said:


> And on top of all this, we have no idea how long the concentrate has been in the 10ml bottle when it arrives at our door.
> We do not know if it was decanted from a 20lt batch that was imported 18 months ago and have been sitting in a warehouse as it is not popular.
> In general, we are completely in the dark.
> If the bottle looks funny (darker, thicker etc) or has any funny smell or consistency, rather chuck it in the drain.


I hear what you are saying, but some concentrates are super dark always. Like INW Milk Chocolate, or FA Jamaican Rum. Stuff is pretty much black, but still tasty

I'd say if it tastes dodge, then it's time to chuck it
Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

Doing my first proper diy flavour testing... 
Thank goodness for a proper rda and awesome staggered Claptons from @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Caveman said:


> I hear what you are saying, but some concentrates are super dark always. Like INW Milk Chocolate, or FA Jamaican Rum. Stuff is pretty much black, but still tasty
> 
> I'd say if it tastes dodge, then it's time to chuck it
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Try INW Tobacco Kent. 
Pitch black and the consistency of syrup 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Heyns

Does anyone have any experience with TFM (the flavour mill) nicotine? Wanted to know how it compares to Prime Nic


----------



## boxerulez

Johan Heyns said:


> Does anyone have any experience with TFM (the flavour mill) nicotine? Wanted to know how it compares to Prime Nic


Spot on to prime nic.. even smoother actually.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Waine

Has anyone tasted TFA Spearmint? If so, please share your views. Thanks, much appreciated .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Waine said:


> Has anyone tasted TFA Spearmint? If so, please share your views. Thanks, much appreciated .


Maybe the reviews here will help. Courtesy of @Kalashnikov that I came upon this site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Andre said:


> Maybe the reviews here will help. Courtesy of @Kalashnikov that I came upon this site.


great site right? has a review for just about every flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Waine said:


> Has anyone tasted TFA Spearmint? If so, please share your views. Thanks, much appreciated .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last time I tried it was 2 years ago. It was a tank cracker and is very potent and dry. I think after playing with it I decided 2% was max it could be used at. 
I decanted a bit into a bottle for a buddy and it ate through the bottle and the finish on his dining room table a day later and I haven't bought or used it again.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## craigb

Gazzacpt said:


> and I haven't bought or used it again.


Or heard from that friend again probably

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

If anybody hasn't caught In The Mix from last night, do so. Best ITM ever. After the initial technical glitches, Fear and IDI0-T joined skiddlz for mixing talk. I typed up several pages of notes from it. Just mixing, nothing else. 

Regarding the issue of concentrates ageing, Fear dropped an interesting tip: that FA Black Tea goes off within a year so it must be bought fresh. Tea is not a profile that interests me but it went into the notes anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

Has anybody actually mixed up any of the released Charlie Noble recipes yet?


----------



## Morrie

I mixed a small test batch of the Charlie Noble PB cereal about 20 ml or so . Tried it after 14 days and it was meh. stuffed it in the back of my steeping vault and kind of forgot about it . Then about 40 days after mixing date i rediscovered it and thought I'd give it a try for shits and giggles and...... OMG!!! the stuff is amazing! One of the best juices i have DIY'ed. So yeah Spiv give it a shot mate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiv

Morrie said:


> I mixed a small test batch of the Charlie Noble PB cereal about 20 ml or so . Tried it after 14 days and it was meh. stuffed it in the back of my steeping vault and kind of forgot about it . Then about 40 days after mixing date i rediscovered it and thought I'd give it a try for shits and giggles and...... OMG!!! the stuff is amazing! One of the best juices i have DIY'ed. So yeah Spiv give it a shot mate.



Thanks! I was going through my concentrates today and saw all the ingredients, unopened. I must've bought the ingredients to mix it, but forgot I was going to mix it between the time I ordered and the time the mixing started. 
I'm including the ingredients for the Commodore Pearry and Canary Coulis in my next order.


----------



## Morrie

Yip awesome man.I tasted some commodore peary from a buddy also pretty good .Give us some feedback on the cannary coulis when you get round to it please.


----------



## spiv

Morrie said:


> Yip awesome man.I tasted some commodore peary from a buddy also pretty good .Give us some feedback on the cannary coulis when you get round to it please.



Will do


----------



## RichJB

Oooh, top tip from skiddlz: if you're adding to a mixing bottle and your scale doesn't react and stays at 0 after a few drops, tap the scale lightly. It should then 'catch up' and show the correct reading. This happens to me often, I'll try it next time. But it seems to work, he did it live on camera and the scale corrected itself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Caramia

FWIW, the Canary Coulis is AMAZEBALLS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

RichJB said:


> Vurve's is pretty good.



Just ordered everything from Blck Vapour, Hope this is liken very pretty super good! LOL


----------



## ivc_mixer

RichJB said:


> Oooh, top tip from skiddlz: if you're adding to a mixing bottle and your scale doesn't react and stays at 0 after a few drops, tap the scale lightly. It should then 'catch up' and show the correct reading. This happens to me often, I'll try it next time. But it seems to work, he did it live on camera and the scale corrected itself.



Thanks @RichJB ! This happens to me more often than I would like to admit. Sometimes when you're mixing up a 10ml sampler and you need 0.09gr or such, which is typically only 2 drops or so, but then after the 3rd drop and it still shows 0.... well, a type of panic kinda sets in.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## aktorsyl

ivc_mixer said:


> Thanks @RichJB ! This happens to me more often than I would like to admit. Sometimes when you're mixing up a 10ml sampler and you need 0.09gr or such, which is typically only 2 drops or so, but then after the 3rd drop and it still shows 0.... well, a type of panic kinda sets in.


Sometimes even tapping the scale doesn't make it catch up. So what I started doing is, immediately add 3 drops in quick succession / all at once (the chances of needing less than 3 drops in any mix is almost nil). 3 drops are enough to make the scale register a difference. After that, you can add the drops 1 by 1 if you want.

Also, if things really go south then I work on average drop weight (which is 0.02g per drop). This obviously depends on the flavour compound and van vary, but it's at least a fallback if everything else goes to hell. So if I add 3 drops right away and the scale still shows 0, then I know I have approximately 0.06g of flavour in there. For 0.10 I would then add 2 more drops and leave it be.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zandernwn

spiv said:


> Has anybody actually mixed up any of the released Charlie Noble recipes yet?


Yes i mixed up pd cereal.. It good, but i am. In two minds about it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn

aktorsyl said:


> Sometimes even tapping the scale doesn't make it catch up. So what I started doing is, immediately add 3 drops in quick succession / all at once (the chances of needing less than 3 drops in any mix is almost nil). 3 drops are enough to make the scale register a difference. After that, you can add the drops 1 by 1 if you want.
> 
> Also, if things really go south then I work on average drop weight (which is 0.02g per drop). This obviously depends on the flavour compound and van vary, but it's at least a fallback if everything else goes to hell. So if I add 3 drops right away and the scale still shows 0, then I know I have approximately 0.06g of flavour in there. For 0.10 I would then add 2 more drops and leave it be.


I fixed this my not tarring my scale.. Just adding the required amounts on top of the reading on tbe scale. 

Havent had the issue since.. It seems Only to happen when the scale is reset on mine

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

RichJB said:


> Oooh, top tip from skiddlz: if you're adding to a mixing bottle and your scale doesn't react and stays at 0 after a few drops, tap the scale lightly. It should then 'catch up' and show the correct reading. This happens to me often, I'll try it next time. But it seems to work, he did it live on camera and the scale corrected itself.



It happens to me 2 but I am not very happy with just pressing the scale lightly. The results I have seen does not look perfectly correct to me.


----------



## craigb

Hey @RichJB, how long do you personally steep simply cannoli? 

I'm sure you've said so before but I just did a quick search for it and had no luck. 

5q + 5q very much


----------



## RichJB

Normally 8-12 weeks, not because it needs it but because that's how far my mixing is ahead of my vaping. tranceinate reckons 4 days but my experience is that mixers often recommend the point where it loses initial harshness/imbalance, not the point where it no longer improves. There is also a tendency to underplay the steeping time as developers want everybody to mix their recipe and impatient mixers are more likely to choose short steepers. With a custard and Vienna cream in it, I wouldn't give it less than two weeks. But the longer, the better. It just gets more delicious with time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

RichJB said:


> Normally 8-12 weeks, not because it needs it but because that's how far my mixing is ahead of my vaping. tranceinate reckons 4 days but my experience is that mixers often recommend the point where it loses initial harshness/imbalance, not the point where it no longer improves. There is also a tendency to underplay the steeping time as developers want everybody to mix their recipe and impatient mixers are more likely to choose short steepers. With a custard and Vienna cream in it, I wouldn't give it less than two weeks. But the longer, the better. It just gets more delicious with time.


Fantastic. Going to make sure it has an uninterrupted 2 week nap. 

Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

I


craigb said:


> Fantastic. Going to make sure it has an uninterrupted 2 week nap.
> 
> Much appreciated.





craigb said:


> Fantastic. Going to make sure it has an uninterrupted 2 week nap.
> 
> Much appreciated.


I made sugar cookie 1 April and starting Vaping it today I like it more now then when it was 3 weeks old

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

craigb said:


> Fantastic. Going to make sure it has an uninterrupted 2 week nap.
> 
> Much appreciated.


FWIW, I noticed that the mix got darker pretty quickly after about 2 weeks. Quite a sudden change after 10 days, actually. I'd agree that 2 weeks is a safe minimum.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

So, in the search for a good Dulce de Leche flavour, I was a bit depressed but not surprised by last night's Noted podcast that the hosts couldn't find a good one among existing DDL concentrates. Most seem to be plain caramels with a chocolate note, which is not what I want. 

Chrisdvr1 swears by JF DDL but ID10-T noted that it, too, misses the mark and is really more of an alternative to TFA Brown Sugar. Skiddlz came up with his own Dulcestone which sounds promising, I'll mix that up and see if it hits the spot. At the very least, it won't have the chocolate note. I will also try @Andre's recipe but need to get Flv Cream in first.

I still haven't tried the local Cloud Burst and TFM DDL concentrates but my sense is that if TFA, FW and JF can't nail it, it's unlikely that anybody will. Inw and FA don't make one and while Flv Milk and Honey is great, it's not really DDL on its own.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1

@RichJB is there a difference between TFA Dragonfruit and CAP Dragonfruit? Cos I see blckvapour don't stock the TFA Dragonfruit

And what is the difference between the v1 and v2 for certain flavas?


----------



## aktorsyl

herb1 said:


> @RichJB is there a difference between TFA Dragonfruit and CAP Dragonfruit? Cos I see blckvapour don't stock the TFA Dragonfruit
> 
> And what is the difference between the v1 and v2 for certain flavas?


v1 is the older version containing diketones, while v2 is usually the diketone-free version of the flavour. Generally (and I say generally because it's not always the same) v1's steep faster. Many people dislike the v2's taste too, but personally I find it to be pretty close in a lot of the flavours.


----------



## herb1

aktorsyl said:


> v1 is the older version containing diketones, while v2 is usually the diketone-free version of the flavour. Generally (and I say generally because it's not always the same) v1's steep faster. Many people dislike the v2's taste too, but personally I find it to be pretty close in a lot of the flavours.


Cause I notice that some v1's are more expensive than the v2's


----------



## Tanja

herb1 said:


> Cause I notice that some v1's are more expensive than the v2's


I also noticed on vape hyper site that cap sugar cookie v1 is quite a bit more than v2... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl

Tanja said:


> I also noticed on vape hyper site that cap sugar cookie v1 is quite a bit more than v2...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yup, think it's because they don't produce as much of them? Not sure. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

I haven't tried the Cap Dragonfruit. I like TFA for its use as an emulsifier in blending flavours together, even if it's not rated as being a very realistic dragonfruit representation. If you want realistic dragonfruit, Inw is apparently the one. 

Some of the original Cap flavours are no-fly which is why the V1 is more expensive. Cap designated this not just with V1/V2 but also with RF. If you buy original Cap Sweet Strawberry (V1 even though it wasn't called that), it will be more expensive than the RF Sweet Strawberry (reformulated or V2 if you will) that we usually get here. Same with Sweet Tangerine. In summary:
* if an original Cap flavour didn't contain DAAP but needed to be reformulated in order to be flyable, it will be called RF
* if an original Cap flavour did contain DAAP and needed to be reformulated both to be flyable and to be DAAP-free, it will be called V2.
* Cap V2 flavours that cost the same as V1 flavours were reformulated for DAAP, not because they were no-fly.

That is my understanding, don't shoot me if I'm wrong. Although you can beat me lightly about the face and neck if you wish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> I haven't tried the Cap Dragonfruit. I like TFA for its use as an emulsifier in blending flavours together, even if it's not rated as being a very realistic dragonfruit representation. If you want realistic dragonfruit, Inw is apparently the one.
> 
> Some of the original Cap flavours are no-fly which is why the V1 is more expensive. Cap designated this not just with V1/V2 but also with RF. If you buy original Cap Sweet Strawberry (V1 even though it wasn't called that), it will be more expensive than the RF Sweet Strawberry (reformulated or V2 if you will) that we usually get here. Same with Sweet Tangerine. In summary:
> * if an original Cap flavour didn't contain DAAP but needed to be reformulated in order to be flyable, it will be called RF
> * if an original Cap flavour did contain DAAP and needed to be reformulated both to be flyable and to be DAAP-free, it will be called V2.
> * Cap V2 flavours that cost the same as V1 flavours were reformulated for DAAP, not because they were no-fly.
> 
> That is my understanding, don't shoot me if I'm wrong. Although you can beat me lightly about the face and neck if you wish.


My understanding too. "RF" denotes "reduced flashpoint" if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tanja

All these things are way too complicated for me ... 
Buy flavours...
Mix flavours...
Vape flavours... 
Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caveman

herb1 said:


> @RichJB is there a difference between TFA Dragonfruit and CAP Dragonfruit? Cos I see blckvapour don't stock the TFA Dragonfruit
> 
> And what is the difference between the v1 and v2 for certain flavas?


Massive difference between TFA and CAP Dragonfruit. I hardly even taste TFA Dragonfruit and use it to punch up other flavors. CAP Dragonfruit is a solid in your face, slightly bitter dragonfruit flavor. In my experience they cannot be subbed for each other. They are very distinctly different. YMMV

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## herb1

RichJB said:


> I haven't tried the Cap Dragonfruit. I like TFA for its use as an emulsifier in blending flavours together, even if it's not rated as being a very realistic dragonfruit representation. If you want realistic dragonfruit, Inw is apparently the one


@RichJB You must get stock of TFA DragonFruit please


----------



## aktorsyl

herb1 said:


> @RichJB You must get stock of TFA DragonFruit please


Do you mean @Richio ?


----------



## RichJB

Richio has stock of it. So do I. The difference is that you can buy Richio's, mine is not for sale. I'm not sure which vendor you're referencing, @herb1 but just for clarity, I'm not a DIY vendor. I'm just an oke.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

RichJB said:


> Richio has stock of it. So do I. The difference is that you can buy Richio's, mine is not for sale. I'm not sure which vendor you're referencing, @herb1 but just for clarity, I'm not a DIY vendor. I'm just an oke.


Correction, you are The DIY juice Oke (tm) (c) (pty) (Ltd) (tmi) (ocd)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

OKE 
Old, Knowledgeable and Experienced 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

I just wish my skill and experience levels matched my enthusiasm and verbosity levels.  Listening to guys like ConcreteRiver and Kopel and Cheeba, I feel like a caveman throwing rocks at the moon. How in heck do these guys get so knowledgeable so quickly? And then CR says he doesn't have a good palate and that it's mostly bluster and winging it. It's not. He's picking up notes that I wouldn't detect if they pulled a knife on me and mugged me. These guys are crazily attuned to what is happening in flavours and how they interact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb

RichJB said:


> I just wish my skill and experience levels matched my enthusiasm and verbosity levels.  Listening to guys like ConcreteRiver and Kopel and Cheeba, I feel like a caveman throwing rocks at the moon. How in heck do these guys get so knowledgeable so quickly? And then CR says he doesn't have a good palate and that it's mostly bluster and winging it. It's not. He's picking up notes that I wouldn't detect if they pulled a knife on me and mugged me. These guys are crazily attuned to what is happening in flavours and how they interact.



That's how I feel listening to /reading you
and a number of others on the forum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja

craigb said:


> That's how I feel listening to /reading you
> and a number of others on the forum!


That's what I feel like listening to everyone on here! 

I just throw things together that seems like it could go together... then decide if I like it or not... with no idea what makes it work or what not...

And then I just sit back and enjoy the vaping with my little old school kangertech...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Tanja said:


> That's what I feel like listening to everyone on here!
> 
> I just throw things together that seems like it could go together... then decide if I like it or not... with no idea what makes it work or what not...
> 
> And then I just sit back and enjoy the vaping with my little old school kangertech...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


yup I'm there with that. Someone mentions that abc taste nice with xyz, hell I will try it. If it works for them then it sure as s..t will work for my unrefined palette.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1

aktorsyl said:


> Do you mean @Richio ?


 sorry, i meant @Richio 
Nah, I checked last night and the only Dragonfruit that he had was CAP


----------



## RichJB

@herb1, I take it you're wanting 50ml or more of Dragonfruit? He's out of stock on those sizes but has 10ml in.


----------



## Tanja

GregF said:


> yup I'm there with that. Someone mentions that abc taste nice with xyz, hell I will try it. If it works for them then it sure as s..t will work for my unrefined palette.


For sure yes... I know if I like something or not... but will never be able to figure out what's in someone else's juice... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Tanja said:


> I just throw things together that seems like it could go together... then decide if I like it or not... with no idea what makes it work or what not...



I think it's great to experiment and find out what *you* like rather than being urged to like whatever is hot on ATF. Vaping is a personal journey. If you are happy with your juices there is no reason to change. And the same with your mod, tank, coils, cotton, batteries, etc.

Unfortunately mixing is seen as competitive by many, which is fine too. But not when it pushes people in directions they don't want to go, or deters them from contributing. Kopel was talking about this in his last podcast, that people should feel free to release flavour notes and whatnot. On Reddit, ConcreteRiver's flavour notes are so excellent and detailed that I think a lot of people are intimidated to post theirs for fear that they will be compared to CR and found wanting. But there are a bazillion flavours that haven't been reviewed yet, it will take CR years to do them all. 

Even if someone else just posts a basic description of the flavour and a recommended percentage, it helps. Provided that they are posting their own views, of course. I'm not sure what ELR posters think they are contributing by copying & pasting HIC's Notes on FA flavours again when six others have done so already. We already know what HIC thinks of the flavour, we want to know what *they* think of it. In that regard, I think @zandernwn is providing a great service for the DIY community here. Flavour notes are always welcome and helpful.

I do a fair bit of flavour testing, I should post more notes but I get lazy. It's quite a procedure as I usually do it in 0.5% or 1% increments, trying different setups at different wattages, doing it SnV and then at various stages of steeping. But if I'm doing it for myself, might as well share it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

RichJB said:


> I think it's great to experiment and find out what *you* like rather than being urged to like whatever is hot on ATF. Vaping is a personal journey. If you are happy with your juices there is no reason to change. And the same with your mod, tank, coils, cotton, batteries, etc.
> 
> Unfortunately mixing is seen as competitive by many, which is fine too. But not when it pushes people in directions they don't want to go, or deters them from contributing. Kopel was talking about this in his last podcast, that people should feel free to release flavour notes and whatnot. On Reddit, ConcreteRiver's flavour notes are so excellent and detailed that I think a lot of people are intimidated to post theirs for fear that they will be compared to CR and found wanting. But there are a bazillion flavours that haven't been reviewed yet, it will take CR years to do them all.
> 
> Even if someone else just posts a basic description of the flavour and a recommended percentage, it helps. Provided that they are posting their own views, of course. I'm not sure what ELR posters think they are contributing by copying & pasting HIC's Notes on FA flavours again when six others have done so already. We already know what HIC thinks of the flavour, we want to know what *they* think of it. In that regard, I think @zandernwn is providing a great service for the DIY community here. Flavour notes are always welcome and helpful.
> 
> I do a fair bit of flavour testing, I should post more notes but I get lazy. It's quite a procedure as I usually do it in 0.5% or 1% increments, trying different setups at different wattages, doing it SnV and then at various stages of steeping. But if I'm doing it for myself, might as well share it.


thats cool @RichJB please share if you get a chance. I am sure there are a few folks here, besides me, who value your opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1

RichJB said:


> @herb1, I take it you're wanting 50ml or more of Dragonfruit? He's out of stock on those sizes but has 10ml in.


I'll check again but I strongly recall only seeing CAP Dragonfruit


----------



## aktorsyl

herb1 said:


> I'll check again but I strongly recall only seeing CAP Dragonfruit


https://blckvapour.co.za/products/dragonfruit-flavor-tfa?variant=18251424131
Seems the 10ml is in stock, the bigger sizes aren't.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja

RichJB said:


> I think it's great to experiment and find out what *you* like rather than being urged to like whatever is hot on ATF. Vaping is a personal journey. If you are happy with your juices there is no reason to change. And the same with your mod, tank, coils, cotton, batteries, etc.
> 
> Unfortunately mixing is seen as competitive by many, which is fine too. But not when it pushes people in directions they don't want to go, or deters them from contributing. Kopel was talking about this in his last podcast, that people should feel free to release flavour notes and whatnot. On Reddit, ConcreteRiver's flavour notes are so excellent and detailed that I think a lot of people are intimidated to post theirs for fear that they will be compared to CR and found wanting. But there are a bazillion flavours that haven't been reviewed yet, it will take CR years to do them all.
> 
> Even if someone else just posts a basic description of the flavour and a recommended percentage, it helps. Provided that they are posting their own views, of course. I'm not sure what ELR posters think they are contributing by copying & pasting HIC's Notes on FA flavours again when six others have done so already. We already know what HIC thinks of the flavour, we want to know what *they* think of it. In that regard, I think @zandernwn is providing a great service for the DIY community here. Flavour notes are always welcome and helpful.
> 
> I do a fair bit of flavour testing, I should post more notes but I get lazy. It's quite a procedure as I usually do it in 0.5% or 1% increments, trying different setups at different wattages, doing it SnV and then at various stages of steeping. But if I'm doing it for myself, might as well share it.


I think I am way too impatient for that...  

I soak up what all of you are saying... and try things... together with some recipes that I find online...

I am now on a mission to try and make the Bakers Nuttikrust biscuit... I think I have the base... I just need some caramel or butterscotch or dulche de leche or something in there... So I want to play around with that a little bit... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Tanja said:


> I think I am way too impatient for that...
> 
> I soak up what all of you are saying... and try things... together with some recipes that I find online...
> 
> I am now on a mission to try and make the Bakers Nuttikrust biscuit... I think I have the base... I just need some caramel or butterscotch or dulche de leche or something in there... So I want to play around with that a little bit...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



From using TFA Butterscotch before, i think this will give you the correct flavor you need for that Nuttikrust cookie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

StompieZA said:


> From using TFA Butterscotch before, i think this will give you the correct flavor you need for that Nuttikrust cookie!


I'm definitely going to give that a try... I do have some on hand  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA

Tanja said:


> I'm definitely going to give that a try... I do have some on hand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Butterscotch tastes like maple syrup which if i remember correctly, Those nutti cookies are super sweet and tastes like maple syrup so give it a go and let us know if it works.


----------



## Tanja

StompieZA said:


> Butterscotch tastes like maple syrup which if i remember correctly, Those nutti cookies are super sweet and tastes like maple syrup so give it a go and let us know if it works.


 That's my mission for this weekend... I will provide feedback  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

No FW butterscotch ripple? Best butterscotch of them all IMO

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja

Caveman said:


> No FW butterscotch ripple? Best butterscotch of them all IMO
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I do have that as well... Will make a couple of test batches... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Tanja said:


> I do have that as well... Will make a couple of test batches...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Let us know your results. I've just cracked open a new bottle of Queens cookie jar, and the JF Biscuit tastes like nutty crust without the honey. Interesting, I might have to attempt this also. Needs nuttiness though. Maybe
JF biscuit, FW butterscotch ripple, AP or even a tad of peanut butter for nutty goodness. 


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja

Caveman said:


> Let us know your results. I've just cracked open a new bottle of Queens cookie jar, and the JF Biscuit tastes like nutty crust without the honey. Interesting, I might have to attempt this also. Needs nuttiness though. Maybe
> JF biscuit, FW butterscotch ripple, AP or even a tad of peanut butter for nutty goodness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Please do try it as well! Would be great to see what someone else comes up with as well  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja

Caveman said:


> Let us know your results. I've just cracked open a new bottle of Queens cookie jar, and the JF Biscuit tastes like nutty crust without the honey. Interesting, I might have to attempt this also. Needs nuttiness though. Maybe
> JF biscuit, FW butterscotch ripple, AP or even a tad of peanut butter for nutty goodness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I've tried 3 versions today... will give feedback next weekend after a week in the cupboard... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

Thank you Jenn.



Interesting info on Zeppola and some Flv flavours benefiting from minor microwaving, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Hola, bakery fiends. Your favourite purveyor of wholesome buttery DAAP goodness, Flavor West, have come out with a bunch of new flavours, many of which have me (as a bakery fiend) drooling. Vape Hyper already have the new White Cake and Birthday Cake flavours. From what I can tell, other new ones include:
Big stick - an iced lolly
Butterbeer
Buttered Popcorn
Cafe Cream
Chocolate Wafer Bar - Kit Kat basically
Circus Peanuts
Coffee Cake
Creamy Chocolate Cake
Creamy Sponge Cake - basically a Twinkie
Fireball Type - cinnamon alcohol?
Funnel Cake
Glazed Doughnut
Malt
Malt Candy Balls - Whispers basically
Mystery Flavour - ?
S'mores
Sprinkles
Starburst Type - candies
Teaberry - ?
Tropical Cream Breeze
Waffle Cone
Wild Berry Cobbler

One or two of those may not be new but I have never seen them locally. They seem to have some new tobaccos too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Im going to try this recipe i found to see if it tastes anywhere similar.


Cake Batter Dip (FW) 2.5%
Cream Cheese Icing (LA) 1.25 %
Meringue (FA) 1%
Vanilla Cupcake (CAP) 5%


----------



## Rude Rudi

StompieZA said:


> Im going to try this recipe i found to see if it tastes anywhere similar.
> 
> 
> Cake Batter Dip (FW) 2.5%
> Cream Cheese Icing (LA) 1.25 %
> Meringue (FA) 1%
> Vanilla Cupcake (CAP) 5%



There is a recipe on ATF posted by @moonunit before Zoob was released. Have fun experimenting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Was pm'ed the link to that, will be trying it out as the recipe looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

StompieZA said:


> Was pm'ed the link to that, will be trying it out as the recipe looks amazing!



It's not Zoob but you are never going to nail Zoob, so play and make your own version

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Now if only someone can get something that resembles Oatz 
It's a decadent juice, definitely a "treat vape".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Rude Rudi said:


> It's not Zoob but you are never going to nail Zoob, so play and make your own version



Have you made this recipe and is it very similar and just as good? 
ill be happy even if it just tastes similar but can then play and change or add things

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Strontium

Try 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26478#pebble_cream_bronut_by_enyawreklaw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

StompieZA said:


> Have you made this recipe and is it very similar and just as good?
> ill be happy even if it just tastes similar but can then play and change or add things



Yes, it's an excellent juice. It has the same characteristics of a Zoo Biscuit but quite different from Zoob.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit

Rude Rudi said:


> There is a recipe on ATF posted by @moonunit before Zoob was released. Have fun experimenting!



Been fine tuning the recipe, tested it on a month steep and it was decent but the biscuit base changed too much. Just to reiterate on it FW Fruit Flakes is ridiculously strong. JF Biscuit is quite strong, it has the right notes and I reckon with a slight reduction you are 90% there to a zoo biscuit. Some sweetener might also give it a push in the right direction but I do not use sweetener.

All note this is not a clone of Zoob as I have never tested Zoob so have no benchmark to work towards. I sat eating zoo biscuits trying to get close to the actual flavour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Strontium

moonunit said:


> Been fine tuning the recipe, tested it on a month steep and it was decent but the biscuit base changed too much. Just to reiterate on it FW Fruit Flakes is ridiculously strong. JF Biscuit is quite strong, it has the right notes and I reckon with a slight reduction you are 90% there to a zoo biscuit. Some sweetener might also give it a push in the right direction but I do not use sweetener.
> 
> All note this is not a clone of Zoob as I have never tested Zoob so have no benchmark to work towards. I sat eating zoo biscuits trying to get close to the actual flavour.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried using fruit rings FW and maybe funnel cake?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hi all,

Just wanted to know if any1 knows what the concentrate is that provides the cooling sensation with juices like NCV FROZEN and so forth? I'm guessing it's not Kalooda?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I don't know those juices but if it's unflavoured cooling, it's probably WS-23 in some form, either FA Polar Blast or the WS-23 cooling agents as sold by Blck and TFM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

Thought this was quite hilarious! http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2242662/100% VGOD EJUICE REMIX

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33

Mahir said:


> Thought this was quite hilarious! http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2242662/100% VGOD EJUICE REMIX


I would up the sucralose a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Mahir said:


> Thought this was quite hilarious! http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2242662/100% VGOD EJUICE REMIX


Yes, I see it was prompted by a letter to ELR, see below. Not a good move on VGOD's part.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Andre said:


> Yes, I see it was prompted by a letter to ELR, see below. Not a good move on VGOD's part.



They might just run out of ink when they hear about the Flea markets here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Yes, I see it was prompted by a letter to ELR, see below. Not a good move on VGOD's part.



Yip, they just shot their name down.

As we've learned, the DIY community doesn't like being told what they can and cannot make, call etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

rogue zombie said:


> As we've learned, the DIY community doesn't like being told what they can and cannot make, call etc.



If you can't fight them... give them One Shots

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

rogue zombie said:


> Yip, they just shot their name down.
> 
> As we've learned, the DIY community doesn't like being told what they can and cannot make, call etc.


On the Raindance International Stock Exchange, herewith an therafter refered to as The RISE, their stock value just plumeted into junk territory. Not much of a loss though, never been that good anyhow. Thats what happens when the only thing that differensiates your product from other middle of the road products is an inflated price.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Hello people, 

I need some recommendations.. I would like to get my Ice on again and used to have Polar Blast in most of my mixes but pretty soon I noticed that Even Polar Blast has a "Taste" that I dont like. For the same reason I do not Like Koolada as there is a specific taste to it.

- Have any one worked with Black Ice? It seems promising but need more opinion on it. I want that Icy cold but without a flavor that will change my Mixes.
- What Sweeter do you guys use and prefer?

Thanks!
D

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Dietz said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I need some recommendations.. I would like to get my Ice on again and used to have Polar Blast in most of my mixes but pretty soon I noticed that Even Polar Blast has a "Taste" that I dont like. For the same reason I do not Like Koolada as there is a specific taste to it.
> 
> - Have any one worked with Black Ice? It seems promising but need more opinion on it. I want that Icy cold but without a flavor that will change my Mixes.
> - What Sweeter do you guys use and prefer?
> 
> Thanks!
> D


I haven't noticed a taste change with black ice.
Sweetner I don't use alot but cap super sweet is a winner for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Dietz said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I need some recommendations.. I would like to get my Ice on again and used to have Polar Blast in most of my mixes but pretty soon I noticed that Even Polar Blast has a "Taste" that I dont like. For the same reason I do not Like Koolada as there is a specific taste to it.
> 
> - Have any one worked with Black Ice? It seems promising but need more opinion on it. I want that Icy cold but without a flavor that will change my Mixes.
> - What Sweeter do you guys use and prefer?
> 
> Thanks!
> D


Black Ice is great - it is a 20% solution. Valley Vapour has it (WS-23) in a 30% solution. From my experience it does not have a taste of its own, but will mute the other flavours, especially delicate flavours, if you go too high. Much cooler (about double I think) than Koolada and Polar Blast.
If I have to use a sweetener - CAP Super Sweet or TFA Sweetener.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Dietz

Thanks for the responses!! Mucho Apreciado

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

rogue zombie said:


> Yip, they just shot their name down.
> 
> As we've learned, the DIY community doesn't like being told what they can and cannot make, call etc.


In today's vaping forecast:

Steeping with a ridiculous amount of Vgod clone recipes being posted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb

purely coincidently, took delivery this morning of the ingredients to make this

While the coincidence is real, can I still claim protest points? Can I feel full of righteous indignation at Mega Vape (c)(r)(tm)(etc)

Sarcasm aside

Yet another example of how to use Lawyers to win friends and influence people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Thread revive! lol Cannot believe this thread has just stopped....

Anyhow, does anyone have a recipe for Unicorn Frappe by Juice Man USA? 






Found this: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1905375/⭐️💵 Unicorn Frappe ⭐️💵

and it seems like it might work but maybe you guys have other recipes that has been tried or tested?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beserker786

Hi Guys, so I'm new to mixing and DIY, got myself the starter kit and doing mixing by weight. I came across the marshmallow from CLY, which in itself is really strong, but when used with others, just tastes fantastic. I've mixed a strawberry marshmallow, using 8% strawberry ripe, 4% marshmallow and 2% super sweet, and 1% CLY enhance which gives an insane ADV! 70/30 VG/PG.
I know the sweetness may be a bit much, but after a week, it makes the strawberry mesh better with the marshmallow. Let me know if any of you try it out.

edit: typos

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 87hunter

Beserker786 said:


> Hi Guys, so I'm new to mixing and DIY, got myself the starter kit and doing mixing by weight. I came across the marshmallow from CLY, which in itself is really strong, but when used with others, just tastes fantastic. I've mixed a strawberry marshmallow, using 8% strawberry ripe, 4% marshmallow and 2% super sweet, and 1% CLY enhance which gives an insane ADV! 70/30 VG/PG.
> I know the sweetness may be a bit much, but after a week, it makes the strawberry mesh better with the marshmallow. Let me know if any of you try it out.
> 
> edit: typos


CLY flavors are really strong, but the quality is insane!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Dietz said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I need some recommendations.. I would like to get my Ice on again and used to have Polar Blast in most of my mixes but pretty soon I noticed that Even Polar Blast has a "Taste" that I dont like. For the same reason I do not Like Koolada as there is a specific taste to it.
> 
> - Have any one worked with Black Ice? It seems promising but need more opinion on it. I want that Icy cold but without a flavor that will change my Mixes.
> - What Sweeter do you guys use and prefer?
> 
> Thanks!
> D



Bit late for a response on this I suppose but here's my 2c. I use Clyrocool, sometimes as high as 1.5%, and I find it does not have a lingering taste like Koolada does. I do have WS-23 in my cupboard as well but there's something in it which triggers my asthma if used too high so I try and steer clear of it. Interesting with Clyrocool though is 1.5% in one recipe differs from 1.5% in another. In some, 1.5% is potent to such a level that I need to turn down the watts on my mod otherwise I get brain freeze but in others it's just right. Probably depends on what you mix it with.

As for sweeteners, I have two in my rotation, CAP Super Sweet and Clyrosweet. Both quite potent and very good if used correctly.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz

ivc_mixer said:


> Bit late for a response on this I suppose but here's my 2c. I use Clyrocool, sometimes as high as 1.5%, and I find it does not have a lingering taste like Koolada does. I do have WS-23 in my cupboard as well but there's something in it which triggers my asthma if used too high so I try and steer clear of it. Interesting with Clyrocool though is 1.5% in one recipe differs from 1.5% in another. In some, 1.5% is potent to such a level that I need to turn down the watts on my mod otherwise I get brain freeze but in others it's just right. Probably depends on what you mix it with.
> 
> As for sweeteners, I have two in my rotation, CAP Super Sweet and Clyrosweet. Both quite potent and very good if used correctly.


Thanks @ivc_mixer , Since then I have found Black Ice (WS-23 @ 30%) and its the Only one I use. Its very versatile and can be used in low or Higher % with the least affect on the flavors compared the things like Polar Blast, Menthol and Coolada

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Dietz said:


> Thanks @ivc_mixer , Since then I have found Black Ice (WS-23 @ 30%) and its the Only one I use. Its very versatile and can be used in low or Higher % with the least affect on the flavors compared the things like Polar Blast, Menthol and Coolada


@Dietz - As far as I know Black Ice is WS-23 diluted at 20%, not 30% as you state above?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Andre said:


> @Dietz - As far as I know Black Ice is WS-23 diluted at 20%, not 30% as you state above?


Sorry, yes! that is correct @Andre , Thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer

Well you get WS-23 in 10%, 20% and 30% solutions. The Flavour Mill offers 10% and 30% solutions and Blckvapour and Vape Hyper offers it in a 20% solution and then Boss Vape offers it in a 20% and 30% solution.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

ivc_mixer said:


> Well you get WS-23 in 10%, 20% and 30% solutions. The Flavour Mill offers 10% and 30% solutions and Blckvapour and Vape Hyper offers it in a 20% solution and then Boss Vape offers it in a 20% and 30% solution.


Yes, and Valley Vapour also offers it in a 30% solution. Seems the international norm is 30%.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Just mixed up 34 single flavor batches for testing in a week or two. Hard work, phew! I'll post my notes once I'm done.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Just mixed up 34 single flavor batches for testing in a week or two. Hard work, phew! I'll post my notes once I'm done.


We salute you in advance!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

yoh, 21% flavoring, eina

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## KobusMTL

Yep that alot of flav. 

I have tried only up to 8% flav nothing more. Don't like over sweet juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silo

Niruki said:


> Okay, this is by no means refined and it's an absolute coil killer but it vapes so good on a flavor atty and the exact reason why I need to switch to a mesh build asap


What the wowness dude... It sounds like vapors tongue the recipe!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silo

Rude Rudi said:


> There is a recipe on ATF posted by @moonunit before Zoob was released. Have fun experimenting!



I found that Capella fruit circles can add to a zoo cookie vibe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Niruki said:


> Okay, this is by no means refined and it's an absolute coil killer but it vapes so good on a flavor atty and the exact reason why I need to switch to a mesh build asap



CAP Double Choc at 10% and mint at 5% is killing your coils. Make a test batch and cut those by half and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silo

Niruki said:


> To be honest I actually made the tobacco and mint choc in separate batches then mixed them together.
> Just posted the recipe as a rough guideline.



Nice, I do a lot of concentrate mixing, let them steep, then mix my mixes. Rarely requires more than a day steeping when mixing pre-steeped, but has proven essential for some.

And have to agree that hydration is key to keeping flavors popping. If I am a bit behind, then I will add a pinch of salt to my water, seems to work quite well. Though, very very strong flavors still kill my tongue, only time and low flavor/flavorless fixes it for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo

Hahahaha! Oh yes! I know about vaping unsteeped. Can completely ruin a concentrate for you, even after steeping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Niruki said:


> We have to try these crazy stupid things though or we won't know.


Like popping PG in a microwave for 10 seconds so you can dissolve Ethyl Maltol crystals in it or such. No one told me it would be liquid lava after just 10 seconds... Lesson. Learnt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silo

ivc_mixer said:


> Like popping PG in a microwave for 10 seconds so you can dissolve Ethyl Maltol crystals in it or such. No one told me it would be liquid lava after just 10 seconds... Lesson. Learnt.



Ah this explains why some specifically state microwave and "stop regularly".

Which reminds me, I wanted to slow steep some crushed coffee beans to test. Don't want to microwave my coffee in pg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Silo said:


> Ah this explains why some specifically state microwave and "stop regularly".
> 
> Which reminds me, I wanted to slow steep some crushed coffee beans to test. Don't want to microwave my coffee in pg.



It won't be good for vaping (oily residue from the roasted coffee is dangerous), but it wiill make a good flavour to use on the ice-cream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Anyone got a straight up simple cherry recipe for me please?

a friends wife is out of juice and he’s now scared of her...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silo

alex1501 said:


> It won't be good for vaping (oily residue from the roasted coffee is dangerous), but it wiill make a good flavour to use on the ice-cream.



Aww, good thing I haven't done it yet! Thanks, but now definitely want a nice cup of coffee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Silo said:


> Ah this explains why some specifically state microwave and "stop regularly".


This is a first for me. But also, did not think it would become that hot that quickly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Paul33 said:


> Anyone got a straight up simple cherry recipe for me please?


Good luck with this. 95% of the Cherry concentrates out there taste like cherry flavoured Halls and the one I have found that doesn't (Molinberry Red Cherry) needs so much cherry to be added to it, it's ridiculous. That being said, it's a very nice cherry and the following would work well:
10% MB Red Cherry
1% CAP Super Sweet
(optional) 2% CAP Tart Cherry

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

ivc_mixer said:


> Good luck with this. 95% of the Cherry concentrates out there taste like cherry flavoured Halls and the one I have found that doesn't (Molinberry Red Cherry) needs so much cherry to be added to it, it's ridiculous. That being said, it's a very nice cherry and the following would work well:
> 10% MB Red Cherry
> 1% CAP Super Sweet
> (optional) 2% CAP Tart Cherry


I think it’s the Twisp cherry but I’m not a fan of anything cherry so I wouldn’t even know where to start!!

this is now a start so much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silo

He was doing it to "dissolve Ethyl Maltol crystals" in PG.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Paul33 said:


> Anyone got a straight up simple cherry recipe for me please?
> 
> a friends wife is out of juice and he’s now scared of her...



Of all the Cherries that I have played with, INW CHERRIES (not INW CHERRY) I found to be my favorite. Problem is that it is not an easy one to find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Of all the Cherries that I have played with, INW CHERRIES (not INW CHERRY) I found to be my favorite. Problem is that it is not an easy one to find.


Interesting, probably the one cherry flavour I have not tried, but to be honest I gave up a few years ago. I see Vape Hyper and Boss Vape stock them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rey_Rey

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Of all the Cherries that I have played with, INW CHERRIES (not INW CHERRY) I found to be my favorite. Problem is that it is not an easy one to find.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check Bossvape, they have some in stock

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

They do indeed. Got a 10ml from them. Liked it. Got another 50ml. Now to experiment to the max!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rey_Rey said:


> Check Bossvape, they have some in stock



Thanks - found at Vape Hyper and now I'm well stocked 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Found a use for Raisin

I tried a Rum and raisin and it was brilliant .... as a cough medicine. As a vape juice it was awful.

As I had the Raisin sitting around I thought to add it to an Orange custard. What a very pleasant taste the addition has made. 

Shake and vape

70/30 VG/PG pre mix @ 3% nic

Orange (TFA) @ 2%
Vanilla custard (TFA) @ 3%
Raisin (FA) @ 1%
WS23 (BV @ 20%) @1%

Although this is only at 7% flavoring, the taste really comes through on a Vapefly mesh plus with a Fused clapton on a EHPRO armour prime mech.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Found a use for Raisin
> 
> I tried a Rum and raisin and it was brilliant .... as a cough medicine. As a vape juice it was awful.
> 
> As I had the Raisin sitting around I thought to add it to an Orange custard. What a very pleasant taste the addition has made.
> 
> Shake and vape
> 
> 70/30 VG/PG pre mix @ 3% nic
> 
> Orange (TFA) @ 2%
> Vanilla custard (TFA) @ 3%
> Raisin (FA) @ 1%
> WS23 (BV @ 20%) @1%
> 
> Although this is only at 7% flavoring, the taste really comes through on a Vapefly mesh plus with a Fused clapton on a EHPRO armour prime mech.




"Although this is only at 7% flavoring" - you say this as if its a bad thing, in my opinion, a good recipe doesnt make use of high percentages of flavouring

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

vicTor said:


> "Although this is only at 7% flavoring" - you say this as if its a bad thing, in my opinion, a good recipe doesnt make use of high percentages of flavouring


Plus one to that. Took a long damn time to learn less is more

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Nice to know. I see so many recipes with lots of ingredients and often12-15% flavourings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> Nice to know. I see so many recipes with lots of ingredients and often12-15% flavourings


More doesn’t always equals more. 

I make a coffee juice and it’s 4.5% total. Sometimes less is also awesome like @vicTor said

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB

@Paul33 want to share that coffee recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

LeislB said:


> @Paul33 want to share that coffee recipe?


Arabica coffee 1% remix

started with an existing recipe from @Andre and then tweaked it and faffed about till I was happy. Now I’m happy. Hope you enjoy if you mix it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## LeislB

Paul33 said:


> Arabica coffee 1% remix
> 
> started with an existing recipe from @Andre and then tweaked it and faffed about till I was happy. Now I’m happy. Hope you enjoy if you mix it.


Many thanks, now I need to get some flavours as I don't have any coffee but sounds good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

LeislB said:


> Many thanks, now I need to get some flavours as I don't have any coffee but sounds good!


It’s a really good coffee concentrate. Doesn’t taste like burnt rubber at all to me and pairs nicely with creams and custards and ice creams and etc etc and blah blah...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB

Paul33 said:


> It’s a really good coffee concentrate. Doesn’t taste like burnt rubber at all to me and pairs nicely with creams and custards and ice creams and etc etc and blah blah...


I definitely needed a place to start and this sounds like it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

LeislB said:


> I definitely needed a place to start and this sounds like it!


Good luck and keep us updated on how it goes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Arabica coffee 1% remix
> 
> started with an existing recipe from @Andre and then tweaked it and faffed about till I was happy. Now I’m happy. Hope you enjoy if you mix it.



Going to have to look very hard to find a better coffee than that. 

The great thing about that combination is if you like your coffee strong you can up the Arabica and lower the Coffee Froth. And some creams or even a drop or 2 of FLV Rich Cinnamon take it to another level.

Really good base to work from.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Ooh ooh, you guys taking about coffee. I found a coffee latte bottle in my drawer from my mtl days. Twisp, so I think it is is 50/50 vg/pg 18 mg nic

Please help convert this to an DTL juice. 70/30 vg/pg @ 3% nic.

Strange how your needs and tastes change. I struggle with mtl high nic now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Stranger said:


> Ooh ooh, you guys taking about coffee. I found a coffee latte bottle in my drawer from my mtl days. Twisp, so I think it is is 50/50 vg/pg 18 mg nic
> 
> Please help convert this to an DTL juice. 70/30 vg/pg @ 3% nic.
> 
> Strange how your needs and tastes change. I struggle with mtl high nic now.



How much juice you have to convert?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

Almost a full bottle, we can work on 8ml

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

You have to push that to 48ml by adding 10.4ml PG 29.6ml VG. If you wish to add flavour, reduce the PG added.


----------



## Stranger

Thanks Alex.

That is doable, I have no nic pg and vg. I will try it on the dripper first (recurve dual) I have a vague memory of it being very strong on an mtl setup so I think the flavour will come out on a dripper. I might as well use it, who knows when we can get the next nic supplies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Stranger said:


> Thanks Alex.
> 
> That is doable, I have no nic pg and vg. I will try it on the dripper first (recurve dual) I have a vague memory of it being very strong on an mtl setup so I think the flavour will come out on a dripper. I might as well use it, who knows when we can get the next nic supplies.


Welcome
You don't need nic, PG and VG only (and some flavour probably).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

@alex1501 

Thanks guys, took my coffee break (see what I did there), got my scales and made up 25 mls.

Well, it worked a treat. Straight onto the dripper and the consistency and cloud volume is spot on. Not much of a throat hit but not what is wanted with sub ohm anyway.

just as I remembered though the taste is still very strong. I get a coffee, caramel, espresso type taste. Still a little overpowering. Strong smell to the vapour.

I have only mint flavours, orange or Vanilla custard in my stash. Do you think any of these could tone it down a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Stranger said:


> @alex1501
> 
> Thanks guys, took my coffee break (see what I did there), got my scales and made up 25 mls.
> 
> Well, it worked a treat. Straight onto the dripper and the consistency and cloud volume is spot on. Not much of a throat hit but not what is wanted with sub ohm anyway.
> 
> just as I remembered though the taste is still very strong. I get a coffee, caramel, espresso type taste. Still a little overpowering. Strong smell to the vapour.
> 
> I have only mint flavours, orange or Vanilla custard in my stash. Do you think any of these could tone it down a bit.



So, you got it down to ~6mg. Bring it closer to 3mg and that will tone the flavour down some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Stranger said:


> I have only mint flavours, orange or Vanilla custard in my stash. Do you think any of these could tone it down a bit.



They will just change the existing flavour into something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

48ml by adding 10.4ml PG 29.6ml VG. If you wish to add flavour, reduce the PG added. 

24ml ......... 5.2 pg ............ 14.8 vg and 4ml coffee nic would still give me 3% would it not, or have I misunderstood ? I did not change your formula just halved the amounts

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

You had 8ml, 50:50 VG/PG @ 18mg/ml. You want it down to 3mg/ml and 70:30 VG/PG
It works like this:
18mg/ml * 8ml = 144mg (nic)
144mg : 3mg/ml = 48ml
So you have to add total of 40ml PG and VG (plus your 8ml makes 48ml)
To get to 70:30 you need 10.4ml PG and 29.6ml VG (total 40ml)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Luqster




----------



## Luqster




----------



## vicTor

Luqster said:


>



bro, your pics you post don't show in your posts

regards


----------



## Luqster

vicTor said:


> bro, your pics you post don't show in your posts
> 
> regards


How do i fix it?


----------

